# GCRM part 3



## bubblicous

new home ladies and happy chatting 


lots and lots of baby dust for you all


----------



## bubbles06

woohoo 1st to post lol.xx

well thats me on day 3 of stimming,had a few niggles last night in ovary' areas and this morning keep getting a sensation of a bubbly feeling.

hope you are all well,its been very quiet on here!!!

bubbles x


----------



## 8868dee

Gl with stimming bubbles hun xxx

Clairabella: the reason why you got to sign papers is so i dont take some random male to pretend he is andrewy dh as u could as they mainly deal with me lol x just precautionary lool x


----------



## parkeraah

Hey Dee just wanted to pop on to say soz about your bfn    I pray that next time it all works for you   .

good luck to everyone else having treatment at gcrm just now x x x


----------



## bubbles06

hello, where have you all gone . x

iam at clinic tomorrow for 1st scan and bloods.been quite uncomfortable yesterday and today so fx i have lots of follies growing nicely.xx

parkereeh-congrats on your bfp,not long for you now till you meet your little one x

hope everyone is well x


----------



## MIABELLA

Hi everyone

I've not wrote anything for a wee while but I've been on a few times to keep up to date.  I just want to send everyone massive hugs.  I love everyone's positivity! It's such an emotional journey, it can be so draining at times but it's all got to be done. Best of luck to everyone going through treatment or patiently waiting until they can start again. Prayers all being sent your way

Xxxxx


----------



## rosebud5

Hello everyone.  

Miabella - hope your scan went well today.  I hope everyone else either having treatment or waiting to get started is doing well.

Well pretty sure its a BFN for us this time unfortunately.  My test date is not until Friday but AF has arrived already.  Pretty sad, but trying to 
remember that our little 2 and a half year old took quite a bit of effort - 2 full rounds and 2 FETs.  I'm beginning to wonder if FETs are more lucky for us.  This is our 
third fresh round and we've never had success with one.  We've had 2 BFPs with FETs although one of them ended in miscarriage at 11 weeks.  I am a record breaker
on stims.  I have an AMH of 44 and its not actually a good thing.  I end up with millions of follicles that were not big enough.  It took an agonisingly long 2 weeks and 
5 days on stims to get enough stims to the right size for egg collection.  Because we went for blastocysts we ended up with nothing to freeze out of 7 eggs with 
2 blastocysts being transferred.  They said if they had thought I was going to respond like that they would have given me another protocol (I was on the short 
one but it felt pretty long).  My two BFPs were from having 2 eight cell day 3 embryos transferred back.  Maybe that's the way to go for us?  Also it might be
a coincidence, but on my FETs (not at GCRM) we used cyclogest pessaries instead of crinoline gell and that seems to at least hold my period off for longer.  I wonder if the pessaries are better for me?  How long does it take to get a review appointment?  We want to get going again as soon as possible, but then don't want treatment in December as that's a fun month with Christmas and our little one's birthday and I think it may take that long for the IVF piggy bank to be refilled.  Any positive words would 
be much appreciated!  Thanks ladies.


----------



## rosebud5

Oh Bubbles just noticed it was you going for scan today.  I hope all went well!  I wish I was back at that stage again.  Miabella good luck with your pregnancy.  BFPs like yours keep us all going! R xxx


----------



## canim13

Hi Ladies,

can anyone give me any info on their EC at the GCRM?

I have worked myself up in a panic after reading the topics awake or asleep..

I called to ask them a few questions re this and the nurse told me not to worry about it but after reading some of the horror stories I cant help but worry.

Thanks


----------



## rosebud5

Hi Canim - don't worry.  Its really fine.  I didn't feel a thing and only had mild discomfort afterwards ... all worth it when you think of the eggs they have got.  They wheel you into theater and you get a small canula in the back of your hand.  Through this the anesthesiologist administers something which makes you feeling a bit like you might after a couple of glasses of wine.  The next thing I knew I was waking up back in my room and it was all over.  In a way I found it less stressful that some of my scans where you are wondering what they are seeing and what's happening.  Good luck with it all!  R x


----------



## Jules13

Hi canim, like rosebud said, there's nothing at all to worry about. I was also nervous about having the EC procedure as I had a bad experience under sedation at the dentist the week before. I was supposed to get a tooth out and asked tto be sedated but she shattered my tooth and I woke up halfway through while they were trying to drill my root out! I expressed my fear to the GCRM staff and they put my mind at ease. I just went to sleep and woke up 20min later tucked up in bed. I had no pain or cramps afterwards either. I'm sure you'll find it a breeze. I was annoyed with myself for spending so much time worrying about it and I'm sure you'll feel the same once its over! Good luck with everything!

Ps. I got my bfp this morning  xx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all  

Rosebud - so sorry to hear you think you have a bfn   sending you all my love xx

Jules - congratulations   you must be so pleased.

Canim - as the others have said, the EC is fine.  i got myself all worked up about it, but I was out cold and didn't remember a thing!  I am generally a big baby when it comes to these things and was dreading the cannula, but it was a tiny scratch and then I was talking to one of the nurses about tennis and next thing I knew I was getting wheeled back into my room.  I was pulling my mask off though to ask them to get the cannula ourt as soon as poss tho   

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, well i had my 1st follie scan today, all was fab,got about 7 on each ovary with sizes varying from 10mm - 15mm and also 12 small ones on each,so responding really well.back on friday then fx ec will be beginning nxt week!!!.

jules-congratulations on your bfp,great news xx

rosebud-sorry to hear you think its all over, hugs for you xx

canim-same here as the others have said i remember them putting the canula in then nothing untill i was back in the room with dh.xx when is your ec?

bubbles x


----------



## canim13

Thanks 

You will laught at me now as I'm not.ready for ec yet.

Still got.some.weight to lose yet and not sure yet when were getting to start but hopefully next month or two.

I'm phobic of needles so this will be a nightmare for me but.hey il get there.

Thanks again ladies xx


----------



## Jules13

Thank you ladies. It actually hasn't sunk in yet but I did a hpt today just so I could see the word 'pregnant' instead of the 'not pregnant' that I've seen the past few years! I'd recommended GCRM to anyone. I found the experience a lot easier than I thought it would be and I think that's due to it being a nice clinic with no packed waiting rooms and the friendliest of staff!

I wish everyone attending there the very best of luck with their cycles xxx


----------



## rosebud5

Congratulations Jules!  Even though we didn't get a BFP this time I have to agree.  We'll definitely be giving it another go with GCRM.  Good luck and best wishes for a healthy and happy pregnancy xx


----------



## stelpo

I'm baaaack! 

Was planning to cycle (for the last time, again!) in October, but called clinic the other day as I was concerned cycle after July BFN was going to be too long to let us fit a cycle in before I go away for a month in Nov - day 28 and having hot flushes didnt look promising   - bloods showed that I was nowhere near even ovulating BUT on the other hand, I had got myself to the low hormone point you are usually at after norethisterone and AF.....so they gave me the option of prostap on Friday, stimms on Mon and EC week of Sept 3rd - thats the week after next!

Still not quite got my head around it, was a surprising result of my call to enquire if it was normal to be having hot flushes  

All depends on drugs arriving tomorrow so keep fingers crossed..

Love to all

S x


----------



## Clairabella

Canim - I was terrified of needles before I started too, try the Paul McKenna needle phobia download, it did help.  I listened to it in bed every night in the run up to treatment. Still don't love them, but not having sweats and feeling like fainting when I come into contact with needles any more.  Plus the needles are really small  

Stelpo - that is excellent news and what a surprise!  Best of luck and hope the drugs arrive ok.  Surely they have a wee supply they could give you for a couple of days.  Is it menopur?

x


----------



## stelpo

Clairabella - no, prostap (the one i really need to take tomorrow) and gonal f. Courier has promised it by 4pm, should be fine....


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks parkeerah hun cxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Rosebud: sorry you think its gonna be a bfn hun xxxx

Jules: congrats in ur bfp hun xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Goodluck stelpo on ur last cycle hun xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Well for me it looks like a november cycle as andrew us away till october as in forces and cant sign forms so just gotta wait now till he gets bk but will keep popping in xxxx


----------



## stelpo

Dee, do you def need to sign forms again? Apparently our consents from last cycle are still valid as long as protocol is the same - we havent been back at clinic since BFN and wont be back there til EC as I get scans done closer to home.

Good luck! Nov isnt that far away....

S x


----------



## bubbles06

hello ladies,
scan went really well today and am all ready for ec,taking ovitrelle tomorow night for ec monday morning.been very sore yesterday but its all worth it to get those all important eggies,

stelpo-great news you able to start so soon,xx

8868dee-november isnt far away,will it be another fet or fresh cycle? x

jules-congratulations on your bfp xx


----------



## 8868dee

We will be doing fet again and he has to sign the forms for me to use the embryos thats what ut said in letter u will find it out in minute and write exactly what it said lol x


----------



## bubbles06

good evening ladies,
  it's my ec tomorrow morning.x i will try and pop on tomorrow to let you know how i got on xx


----------



## Clairabella

Bubbles hope today went well n ur feeling ok xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi, quick post to let you know i got 19 eggs this morning at ec,a little sore!!!
fx they get jiggy tonight anfd find out in the morning how they got on.xx

clairabella-thankyou hun,all went well,just sore and rested all day today,waiting for our call tomorrow xx hope your well?x


----------



## stelpo

Ooh well done, thats fab! I was in major pain last time after 5 eggs, cant imagine how 18 feels   Day 2 of stimms for me, EC next week sometime hopefully....

FX for good call tomorrow!

S x


----------



## bubbles06

hi an update for me .well 12 out of the 19 were suitable for various reasons to have icsi and got the call to say out of the 12 injected 10 have fertilised so we are so happy,xx

hope you are all well xx


----------



## 8868dee

Bubbles : goodluck for ur cycle hun xxx thats great that 10 fertilised xxxxx 

Stelpo: the letter says that he has to sign forms so the embryo can be used as its his aswell so november it os for us xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Bubbles06 - wow thats quick I noticed you started on 17/8/12 and your embroys have now been fertilised and its day 11 - which protocol are you on. Asking as I start on the flare tomorrow and 1st injection will be on 12th, scan on 14, 19, 21 and 24 September.


----------



## bubbles06

hi fertile road,i was on the flare protocol also,gonal f.xx


----------



## FertileRoad

BUBBLOES06 - all the best for et have you a date yet?


----------



## Pretty please

Hi ladies, it's a year since I've been on here. Despite thinking that my last time was my last, my dh and I are considering trying again! I must be mad! Does anyone know how long it's taking at the moment for a consents appointment? Mx


----------



## rosebud5

Hello Ladies - I got my review letter and they have recommended the flare protocol for our next attempt.  I have PCOS and was on the short protocol.  I was on stims for 19 days and got 7 eggs.  They think that the flare protocol would give me a better response.  Has anyone noticed a better response when they switched onto the flare protocol.  So nervous at the thought of doing it all again! R xxx


----------



## twiceasnice

Hi, I am also new to the forum.  I am going through our first flare agonist IVF attempt at the GCRM.  I had the Prostap Injection today and due to start FSH injections on 2 September with scans scheduled on 7 & 10 September. Just don't know what to expect now! Can I expect any niggles on the injections? Don't know when egg retrieval will be yet! 

I'm 40 with twins from my first marriage - conceived easily but my age seems to be the problem now as hubby only 33!


----------



## stelpo

Hello ladies, and welcome!

I am halfway through a flare cycle at the moment - 2nd with GCRM. I started stimming last Sunday, had a scan and bloods today, and EC is set for Tues! Seem to be responding slightly better this time than last and am having 2 days less Gonal f - last cycle involved the norethisterone then having AF before prostap, but this time I went straight to prostap then stimms as i was having hot flushes and stuff after last failed cycle - due to the prostap apparently - lovely! I wasnt expecting that six weeks after taking it lol. Anyway, upshot was that hormone levels were so low I could start without the norethisterone so here I am - EC less than 2 weeks after calling the clinic about hot flushes!

I havent noticed many side effects from the stimms, have definitely felt more ovarian twinges this time, and bloating for sure - such a lovely process isnt it??

Good luck with it all  

S x


----------



## twiceasnice

Hi S

I have had been on the Norethisterone tablets and started AF on Thursday am with Prostap injection yesterday.  Just all so new to me & having to keep it quiet from family is the hard part! Glad of any input as to expectations/experiences at the GCRM.


----------



## FertileRoad

Been on Norethisterone 5mg for 3 days and feel dreadful - I feel as if I have been in the boxing ring - my joints, muscles are sore - has anyone else felt this?


----------



## wanderer

Hello all

Fertileroad - sorry to hear you're suffering with muscle and joint pain.  Hope it eases up soon. 

Twiceasnice - apart from the twins we seem to be in a similar position - I'm 40 too and DP is 32!  The only way to travel   

I had my prostap injection on the 27th August at the GCRM.  First time and not really sharing with anyone apart from DP and lovely folks on this forum.  I'm amazed that everyone seems to have all their dates mapped out in other forums - they know exactly when scans, egg collection etc are up front.  As it's my first time with ivf they're not sure how my body will respond so playing a waiting game for AF.  I know the best is yet to come but so far so good DR for nearly a week now and nothing to report.....I sort of thought I would be an emotional wreck within days, so a pleasant surprise.  How are you getting on? 

I'm finding the GCRM great to deal with.  Also started acupuncture with Eleanor Davies just by Kelvingrove Park.  Anybody else dabbling? 

Big love to all on here 

W x


----------



## twiceasnice

Hi Wanderer

I'm not an emotional wreck at the moment either - just happy to have started treatment.  Not looking forward to injections at home & relying on hubby to do them for me! Next thing scheduled is a scan on Friday so just one day at a time! They hope to put 3 back if all works out to plan but just don't want to get out hopes up as so much can happen in between now & then!  We have a lot of other stresses just now to deal with but trying to keep things in perspective. Still getting used to the terminology everyone is using on here as this is the first forum I've ever joined.


----------



## wanderer

Hi twiceasnice

Yep - 3 for me as well.  Not quite sure how to take that.  Glad to hear that you're feeling fine on it too.  Aye the terminology takes a bit of getting used to - I'm not a forum user either apart from this one.  Not my natural medium at all.  

It is helping to read other peoples experiences across the forums.....even if I don't have much to say myself. 

Lots of other stresses here too.....we put an offer in on a flat on Tuesday (day after DR injection) and it means we are likely to be moving the week after I find out whether this treatment has worked.  It'll give me something else to focus on.  Sorting, recycling and (gentle) packing. Really hope your stresses are manageable.  

Night night one and all.  Saturday nights are pretty uneventful when trying to be healthy! 

W x


----------



## wee emma

Hiyas   


Can I ask (purely out of curiosity) what hcg results any of you got from GCRM? 


At Belfast, where we always had our treatment, they didn't automatically do this test on test day so I was surprised that Glasgow did    Glad though, as it was a relief to not have to trust a test.


----------



## stelpo

Hi again
Remember it is entirely up to you how many embies go back - the HFEA allow ladies over 40 to have three put back, but that isnt mandatory - if you only want (or have!) one or two and are more comfortable with that, go with that. Interestingly on my first cycle in Aberdeen, they werent at all happy putting three back, they totally tried to talk us out of it and made us sign "against medical advice" forms. It was only through this forum that I realised most clinics are more than happy to do that and stuck to my guns.  

Good luck all!

S x


----------



## wanderer

Hi 

Stelpo - I had a nightmare many years ago about having triplets and giving the 3rd baby to our cat gizmo to look after!  Will take advice from the medical team, just found it slightly disconcerting that after 40 you could have 3 put back.  First things first, lets see if we get any useful eggs at all! 

WeeEmma not sure I know what hcg is sorry.


----------



## bubbles06

hi ladies sorry not been on for a few days ,we had 1 day 5 blasto put back yesterday,the embryologist said it was best quality(beautiful) and we decided to freeze the others!!!. still a little tender from ec last monday but we did get 19 eggs so expected it,just trying to take it easy but with a very active toddler its not easy lol.xx
otd day is 11th september.
xx
p.s welcome to the new ladies,i was on the gonal f and northisterone and the tablets made me feel unwell also!!!


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all, I had a BFN at GCRM back in April. Now starting to think about next time...will be taking DHEA as of next week and as I need to take it for a minimum of 3 months I'm planning to have ICSI in late December/early January. Anyone else taking DHEA? I'm a little nervous of possible side effects but feel I need to throw everything at it. Good luck to everyone having treatment at the moment x


----------



## wanderer

Result Bubbles!

     roll on the 11th. 

W x


----------



## FertileRoad

thanks Bubbles06 thought I was the only one that felt ill with the Norethisterone. The feeling of nause is dreadful can only eat crackers and philladelphia cheese. 
Congratulations on et - fab all beautiful - well done x


----------



## twiceasnice

Well, day 2 of the Gonal F injections & had to do it myself as DH away tonight!  Hate needles too! Think it's left a funny taste in my mouth! lol Scan on Friday to check production but when is DH supposed to abstain from prior to doing his part?? We are a bit confused with the timing of all this!


----------



## Pretty please

Hi girls,
Looks like there are a few of us going through treatment together!!! Weirdly I never had any side effects on the northesine (cant remember the spelling, sorry) last time but then again my body doesnt't seem to respond very well to the treatment.  Ive now had three fresh and one frozen cycles, on both protocols, so at least I know what i am doing this time- kind of!!!  I also used to get accupuncture by Eleanor Davies- lovely girl.  This time round money is tight so not going to bother as the cost does mount up.  Twiceasnice, I think its around 4-5 days DH has to abstain- double check with the clinic though. xx


----------



## stelpo

7 eggs collected today, 6 fertilised and 5 going strong this afternoon after bit of a drama with dp sample having *no*swimmers in it - thank god for the frozen back up! ET prob thurs or fri, waiting for call tomorrow - question for the local ladies, will be going by train myself for et arriving at queen st, anyone any idea of the best way out to clinic from there? Thinking it might be a bit too expensive for taxi but not really got a handle on the distance? Any suggestions welcome 

Take care everyone
S x


----------



## alexine

Hi Stelpo go to Central station and get a train to Cardonald and it a £3 taxi fare from there to the clinic.
Or it's £10 in a private hire from Queen st.
xxA


----------



## FertileRoad

Stelpo - private cabs will be about £8.00 0141 883 3333. Good luck x


----------



## stelpo

Cheers everyone, will cope with the £8 taxi fare, I thought it would be much more than that! Et I'd tomorrow, 3 of our 5 are still looking good so fingers crossed all3 will be going back


----------



## stelpo

Haha, sorry for typos above - on phone = rubbish typing!


----------



## bubbles06

stelpo-hope your not too sore  after ec,fx your 3 embies keep strong and you get all 3 put back.xx

hi everyone else..xx well afm thats me 5dp5dt got a few wee things going on for the last 3 days ive been peeing every 20 mins,tender nipples and bulging veins on breasts, and wee lightning pains inside,its so hard not to keep thinking about it but i am defo holding off the pee sticks till saturday at the very earlest i will be 8dp5dt.x

hope you are all well, xx


----------



## twiceasnice

Good to keep up with everyone's progress & fingers crossed for some good news soon!

My skin certainly doesn't seem to like the drugs going into my body just now as some rather interesting changes & spots making an appearance! Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## stelpo

hi Twice - I got heaps of spots during my last cycle, but not this one or the first one - only difference was I only took norethisterone on the last cycle, not on the first one or this one - no idea if thats what made the difference!

Good luck!

S x


----------



## twiceasnice

Hi Stelpo

Thanks for your support! 

Sounds like the northethisterone might be to blame as I was on that & now the Gonal F injections! When I was pregnant with the twins I did get lots of spots but hoped this wouldn't happen during treatment - if IVF works think I'll be covered in them again!  Twins will be 10 soon & keep asking if they will have a little sibling - so hard to explain so just say maybe one day... Been trying for 3 years!


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Ladies

Can I join you please? This is our 1st time at the GCRM, and 1st IVF. Our 1st appointment is 21st Sept. Unsure what to expect. I've managed to get my BMI under 40 and am still losing. I'm 38, DH 37, he's fine I have PCOS and type II diabetes. Could you tell me what to expect at my appt and what happens next?


----------



## stelpo

Sorry not been on for a few days - welcome to all the new ladies!

EC went well last Thurs, had 3 top grade embies transferred on day 2, please god let them stick!! So frustrating that we have got to this point with good embies every time, then it just doesnt work after that.....though I do appreciate how lucky we have been to have had good embies every time. And so the waiting begins....again! Trying not to obsess this time but its sooooo hard isnt it?

Third time lucky  

S x


----------



## FertileRoad

Finished northethisterone on Thursday still waiting for my af! my scan is on Wednesday - now getting myself stressed. What have you experienced on the flare?


----------



## bubbles06

hi ladies,hope you are all well,

fertile road-i found he gonal f not too bad,the tablets were the worst for me,hope all goes well for scan on wednesday xx

stelpo-sending positive vibes to you,fx your wee embies snuggle in xx

afm-well its otd tomorow and ive been testing every day since thursday with first response and been getting  and this morning took a clearblue and got a pregnant 1-2 weeks,so fx it will be the same tomorrow,we feel so blessed xx i really  that iam the start of many  on this thread,ill be on tomorrow with the final result and levels,

love and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Stelpo - I hope your wee miracles stick
Buddles06 - congrats and fingers crossed

Well I on the angry.com - still no af so if doest arrive by tomorrow for 1st scan and first injection not sure what then. I was speaking to someone else and we have had the same nurse - very, very young. When I met her she couldn't answer all our questions at consents and told my and DP that it would only be 1 EX as its dangerous and you don't want more than that to get pregnant, we disputed this and asked for the embryologist - she said no is a guarantee 3 due to age and there is no higher risk with 3 or 1. Next my cycle I was on day 22 on consent appointment (10 Aug) she would not let me start although I explained to her that my periods are getting later and later due to menopause, I still had to wait and phone when next period started which was 13 Aug she calculated my dates on a short cycle not an average. Let me get this off my chest how come we are paying very good money for these procedures but we cant pick the nurse or embryologist. Has anyone else got to the stage that they did not have their period I wonder what is the point in the 'pill' when they knew I was menopausal, family history of age 35 menopause and I had concerns that if they controlled my period then they would stop! To top it all my employer has landed me with 3 new projects on top of my daily work which I was originally off work for 13 weeks due to the stress, my employers know I am going through this, I am not asking for special treatment but consideration that within the 9-5 time its not possible to complete the tasks. Now considering going off work but cant as we are going through merger and having to reapply for job in 2013 which would not look good with a sickness record of stress.
Sorry I needed the rant as DP is away returning tomorrow for the scan and no one else knows I am going though this as my mother thinks I am going to die and she will be left with 3 babies (god bless her its too confusing at her age)


----------



## stelpo

Hi Fertile, sorry didnt want to read and run!
Sorry you are feeling that way - did you not have an appointment with a consultant before your consents appt with the nurse? We found that the consultant listened to our opinions re age etc, and they were happy to go with transferring 3 embryos if we had them, and also listened to my concerns re implantation failure, suggesting clexane and prednisolone as an empirical treatment, just in case. In actual fact, we were far more impressed with GCRM than my previous clinic who were dead against transferring 3, and wouldn't consider anything which *might* just aid implantation.
At the consents appt (which was immediately after), the nurse went away and checked with someone else if there was anything she couldnt answer. This cycle, I actually started on a random day of my cycle, as bloods showed it was a suitable time to start and I got to miss out a chunk of meds and waiting as a result. Admittedly this was on a cycle follwing a BFN, and my hormones were all over the place which is why they did bloods to check where I actually was in my cycle, so prob not a normal situation, but they were very accommodating.
If you're not happy, why dont you gove them a call and ask to speak to one of the consultants? Might just help.

Good luck!

S x


----------



## FertileRoad

I have spoken to a nurse today been told not to worry and they will start, still to attend scan as they will take bloods to see where I am in my cycle if not then to wait for AF and then prostrap injection. My consents were few months prior as I was scheduled for consent in April but due to work and other stresses I became very ill and delayed IVF until I was physically and emotionally ready. The Dr agreed that I would get 3 as me and DP are old parents to be and financially secure to cope with triplets if it happend although DP may need resuscitation if 3 made it through  .Now worrying that my stressful job is holding me back and not relaxing.


----------



## stelpo

OMG, triplets.........  Still a niggly worry in the back of my mind!


----------



## wanderer

Hello one and all

Welcome Foxybaby. GCRM have been great so far.  I've really appreciated being able to get early morning appointments so can get scans etc done prior to work.  I've emailed and phoned them a few times with random questions, which they responded to quickly.  BTW I'm on day 4 of stimms and DP is doing a great job of injecting me after being very nervous to start with. I'm first (and hopefully only) time IVF and first time at GCRM.  The consultant was good, as were the nurses.  To be fair one of the nurses could perhaps do with working on her stirrupside manner, but on the whole they are great. 

Hope it all goes well for you.  Fingers crossed and look forward to sharing your journey.

Fertile road - Hang on in there.......this is the best place for releasing of tension.  Work is work and will always be a bunch of poo especially when you need it to just fade into the background and be stress free.  Really hope things settle down for you. 

Stelpo and bubbles06 - good news - really hope the good news continues    

W x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all just thought id pop by and wish everyone gl in your cycles x. 

Bubbles congrats and goodluck xxx

Goodluck with the 2ww stelpo

Afm: im ok just waiting till november when i can start fet again x just waiting for my dh to come bk from sea and sign consents then we start again  hopefully time will pass quickly. This time i am going to put bk 2 even if they recommend only 1 . Does anyone know if the cost for fet which is 960.00 is for the cycle or per embryo?


----------



## FertileRoad

Arrived at GCRM early this morning - received my Prostrap injection - wow what a big needle - I will be honest and said into myself oh I just cant do this - but DP held my hand and nurse injected me in my arm. my next packgage was the other injections - which are pen great I see my DP inject all day as he is diabetic so any probs I will ask him - I think I will inject in my leg. No trial as if I cant do it DP will inject me. So next start of injections are Friday.


----------



## 8868dee

Fertille road: goodluck with your tx hun xxx my hubby injected me on my fresh cycle as couldnt face doing it x


----------



## bubbles06

morning ladies,
  sorry never got on yesterday,well it was otd yesterday and iam definately ,which we are so happy about, nurse said our levels are beautiful soo happy,1st scan is 10th october so only 29 days away,fx our little keep snuggled in xx

will be back on later to do personals xx


----------



## 8868dee

Oh bubbles im so pleased for u xxxx congrats hun xxxx


----------



## stelpo

woo hoo - congrats Bubbles!! Hope i get some of your luck


----------



## FertileRoad

congrats Bubbles - fantastic news xx


----------



## twiceasnice

Congratulations bubbles!  Fingers crossed everything stays good for you.

Attended today for a 4th scan after 8 days on Gonal F injections.  We thought we might only get 1 or 2 eggs but a cluster of 6 eggs have developed so now back for a scan Friday with EC hopefully Monday.  Now continue on Gonal F for 3 days.  Much better news than we first thought as this is our only attempt with my eggs prior to contemplation of donor eggs. 

Was 41 last week so also going to try & transfer 3 eggs - after having twins could you imagine if this resulted in triplets! lol 

Spots now settled down so think they were more down to the Norethisterone tablets.  Now have rather tender nipples though!  Have been a little hormonal (touchy) and been getting a funny taste in my mouth after the Gonal F injections.  

Glad to hear some positive news on here & will keep praying for more good results.

PS How do you all get your little summary in red after your posts??


----------



## FertileRoad

twiceasnice - brilliant news

to get the red info - click on your name and then profile, modify profile and then forum profile - curse down to the botton - its there you can put the info - there maybe a quicker way but I dont know it.
Keep us all posted with you great new.
I have to say I keep pinching myself that its real - I really have started the process. Saying that the prostrap injection has left my shoulder sore which all the reminder I need.  Glad to be on here with those who are going through this at nearly the same stage.


----------



## bubbles06

hi ladies, hope your having a lovely weekend!!

stelpo-hows your 2ww going? sending you lots of positive and sticky vibes that your wee embies are snuggling in xxx

fertile road-how r u? xx

wiceasnice-hope all goes well at your ec tomorow xx

8868dee-thankyou for the congrats,still cant really believe it yet...how r u? hopefully november will fly in xx

afm-we still cant believe we got our bfp,keep pinching myself.xxcounting down the days till 1st scan,no pregnancy symptoms as yet but i just feel shattered all the time xx


----------



## 8868dee

Bubbles09: Im fine ta hun xxx just waiting to start again x 

For those that have had fet, do yoy know if the cost of an fet cycle is per cycle or per embryo u have put back?. As i forgot to ask them. On website it says fet £960 but doest say if its per cycle or per embryo. As we had one put bk last cycle and im thinking about putting 2 back as one didnt stick.


----------



## stelpo

Hi Bubbles - 2WW is going....thats all I can say really lol, driving me loopy again! Thought it was all over yesterday as had a bit of bleeding, but seems to have stopped. That was 9dp2dt, so i think it was too late for implantation bleeding, feel like AF is only just being held at bay, so basically have no idea what to think - not optimistic at all though   OTD weds, but prob wont get results til next day as posting bloods. Last cycle AF came with a vengeance on OTD day.

Glad to hear your doing fab

S x


----------



## FertileRoad

bubbles06 - not too bad, came over all weird in M&S today had to strip off jacket, scarf a few twinges on my right side, back a bit sore but really nothing thats me 3 days of Gonal-f (injecting myself has been ok, DP showed me a better way as he diabetic - much easier pinching the fat bit of skin), thought I would have felt some swelling - I have to say need to pee every 20 min for few hours then it stops back to normal. Not as tired but its weekend no stress from work adrenaline setting in as I know on Wednesday scan and bloods it can all stop. Still no appetite, I'll munch ie, crackers and cheese, bowls soup, plate fries but big meals in front of me are a no no and no alcohol now for a week - have to say I would love a glass of wine - but thought it best not to.

Good luck with EC - twiceasnice x


----------



## Clairabella

Hi  hope you are all well

I have not been on much recently so nice to see how you are all getting on

Bubbles - congratulations on your news, fabulous news.

twiceasnice - hope ec went well for you 

Stelpo - fingers crossed for you, the last few days of 2WW are awful, not long now x

Fertileroad - glad to hear stims are going well, hope scan goes well on wed.

Dee - I am sure it is per transfer rather than per embryo, I am not sure why I think this, but I am sure I read this somewhere.  

I am just waiting on AF so I can go for baseline scan, another 10 days or so til I am due.  Every stage is a waiting game, just want some action now!

Cxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks clairabella xxxx i was just unsure but kinda thought it was per transfer x will check with them nearer the time just to be sure x goodluck with af turning up on time hun xxxx


----------



## twiceasnice

Good news - 5 eggs retrieved & all 5 have fertilised with thin zonas!  That being said we have been offered assisted hatching via laser for just over £200.  Not sure whether to opt for it as the zona(s) are thin but as we are only having one attempt with my eggs we are tempted to try everything to give it the best chance.  Has anyone had assisted hatching on any cycles? Hope for transfer of 3 eggs on Thursday am. 

Just hope the good news keeps coming for us all! 

Hope you are all doing well

Xx


----------



## Pretty please

Twice as nice, great news!! Can I ask what your amh was? I heard yesterday that mine is only 2.2! Mx


----------



## stelpo

Hi Twice - wow- all 5 fertilised!! I had assisted hatching as well, for much the same reasons, embryologist said zonas were fine on all 3 of my wee embies and that it would purely be because of my age. Figured we would just throw everything at it as this is definitely our last go. OTD tomorrow   

Good luck!

S x


----------



## Pretty please

Stelpo, do you  mind me asking what your amh is and how many eggs you got?  I'm getting very worried that they wont get any out of me!!  3 years ago my amh was 10.4 and I only got 7, 4 and 5 eggs on the full cycles.  Now its 2.2!!!


----------



## 8868dee

Twice: hi hun xxx well done on ec xxxx gl for et on thursday xxxx i havent had assisted hatching so cant advise on that xxx but goodluck with your cycle xxxx

Stelpo: goodluck tonorrow for OTD hun fx fx this is the one for u xxx


----------



## twiceasnice

Stelpo - we had a chat & think will opt for assisted hatching.  Fingers crossed for tomorrow for you!  x

Morv - my AMH was 3.3.  I know how you feel though as I think the NHS test came up as less than that.  Its all just so confusing with so many different factors seeming to play a part!  

Thanks to everyone for being so supportive - I know we all try not to get our hopes up too much as each stage is another hurdle to get over!


----------



## stelpo

Morv my AMH was 7.9 in about march. I've done 3 cycles this year and got 8,5 & 6 eggs - first cycle was in Aberdeen and they used a slightly dIfferent protocol but actually got the most eggs. Have had 3,2 & 3 embies transferred back with assisted hatchIng on the last two - wasn't even suggested in Aberdeen, neither was the clexane or prednisolone - who knows if it'll help though! All they said about my AMH was that it was average for my age...

All the very best!

Sx


----------



## bubbles06

twice as nice- well done mrs,5 eggs and all fertilised,hope they get jiggy tonite,and you get your 3 transfered back,xx

stelpo-fx for your otd tomorrow,praying you get your bfp xxx


----------



## Madasatruck

Stelpo....been keeping an eye on you and you've been in my thoughts daily. I really hope you get the result you are looking for tomorrow.    Hang in there. xxx

Good luck to all the other lovely ladies cycling   

PS I tried assisted hatching on my 2nd attempt and we had two implanted embryos   (although only one made it passed 7 weeks) so to us it was worth the extra money compared to total outlay.


----------



## Pretty please

Thanks for the info girls.  Fingers crossed for you both xx


----------



## stelpo

Awww, Mad, how lovely to hear from you again!! 

I didnt realise you had 2 to start with - so glad for you at least one made it, hope you and bubs are doing well?  Thank you so much for all your thoughts, I'm not quite sure what to think at the moment, just aiming to actually make it to OTD, something I've never achieved before - small hurdles lol! Even though tom is OTD, I wont get results tom as I have to post the bloods to Glasgow, so I'm guessing at least Thursday.

   let me make it to bloods, let it work!!

S x


----------



## FertileRoad

Disappointed with my day 6 scan - left and right ovary only one follicle, left ovary is so far over cant get a good look told only getting phonecall today if treatment is to change if no call to attend again on Friday. It was very sore getting left scanned - nurse said if she pushes anymore she will be in next door. Home for a quick cupa then back to work


----------



## 8868dee

Morv: i have a amh of 16.8 and i got had 7 eggs at ec hun xxxx it depends on quality rather than quantity xxx

Stelpo: good luck today chick hope u get the result you are after xxx did u say u were posting resuts ?


----------



## 8868dee

Madd: how are you sweetie xxxx ?


----------



## FertileRoad

GCRM phoned - they are cancelling my day 8 scan and bloods I am to attend my day 11 scan and bloods only. keep going with the Gonal-f although she feel's I will run out of the injections by then. Does anyone know what shows up in the bloods?


----------



## twiceasnice

Had an update call this morning to say 3 x 4 cell, 1 x 3 cell & 1 x 1 cell.  The 3 4 cell embryos are of good quality with thin zonas so assisted hatching not recommended.  ET of the 3 tomorrow then the horrid 2WW!!!

FertileRoad - don't know what shows up in the blood - sorry!

Stelpo - fingers crossed we hear good news from you!

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## stelpo

I'm on the verge of losing it today   Waiting for clinic to call with results, wont be til later this afternoon. Feel like I've held it together pretty well so far, but struggling just now. Walked away from the pee sticks in the pharmacy last night, just couldnt do it...Heard this morning that a friend whose wedding we went to in May is 4 months pregnant - gleefully told that she conceived on the third week of married life.......fab. Of course I'm pleased for her, but I SO didnt need to hear this today! Makes me feel like such a cow too  

Ah well, til later....hope you are all well

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Goodluck today stelpo xxx the waiting for results is torturous fx fx fx


----------



## bubbles06

stelpo- thinking of you today,got everything crossed for you today xx


----------



## stelpo

Oh. My. God. Cant believe I'm even writing this, but its a BFP!! 17 years after my first one.....please god let this one stick around  

Beta was 309, which is apparently good, I have no idea, I'm still in shock.
Thank you all so much for your support through this, I know how much it has helped me in so many ways....

S xx


----------



## bubbles06

stelpo-congratulations, ,iam so happy for you and your dp,been thinking of you all day today xxx relax now and enjoy xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Congrats Stelpo - wonderful news, keep that little bud xx


----------



## rosebud5

Congratulations Stelpo! So pleased for you!!! R x


----------



## TBM

Just wanted pop on to say huge congratulations to Stelpo so so pleased for you enjoy every minute x


----------



## 8868dee

Yay!! Stelpo wd hun i am so so pleased for you hun xxxxx  a massive massive congrats from me xxxxx


----------



## Pretty please

Stelpo- fantastic news!!!!  Gives hope to the rest of us.  x


----------



## Clairabella

Stelpo that is wonderful news, I'm so happy for u and wish u every happiness xxx


----------



## stelpo

Thank you all so much.....means the world to me. Still trying not to get too excited, still so early but YAY


----------



## twiceasnice

Fabulous news stelpo - just relax & take it easy.  So happy for you xx

Had ET today - 2 x 8 cell and 1 x 7 cell all of good grade/quality so fingers crossed.  Back on 2 Oct for blood test.  Fingers crossed good news continues for us all!


----------



## 8868dee

Stelpo: rest up hun and take it easy xxx

Twice: hope the 2ww goes quickly for u hun xxxx


----------



## MIABELLA

Hi everyone

Although Ive not posted anything in a while I've been coming on now and then for a wee nosey.
Steplo congratulations on ur BFP thats amazing news! Take it easy for a while now! 

Dee - not long now until u can start treatment, hope ur
Well.

Good luck to everyone going through treatment. This
Site is amazing and ur in the best hands with GCRM xxxxx


----------



## Madasatruck

Stelpo!!!!!!!! Whoop whoop  that's brilliant news, I checked too early last night and there was no news so was bit nervous opening thread just now. So so pleased for you. Stay positive and relaxed, and try and enjoy ha ha.


----------



## 8868dee

Mia: how are you hun  Yeah not long now and cant wait so wanna get started. As hubby is away im going to have review appt as soon as he gets bk then hopefully we will start around november 7th as thats when my af should be due so all systems go soon x

Mad: hope u r ok ? Xxxx


----------



## MIABELLA

I'm doing well, will
Be 11
Weeks on Monday. I've been really sick but promised myself I would never moan, I still can't believe I'm actually pregnant. Love the GCRM! U must be counting down the days, prayers with u all xxxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah am definatly counting down the days lol wow 11 weeks already xxx yay for no morning sickness xxx


----------



## twiceasnice

Just received a call to say my other 2 eggs did continue to divide but weren't of good enough quality to freeze! Does this means the 3 they transferred may reduce in quality as time goes on even though they said they were of good quality at the time of the 3dt?? Quite worried now!!


----------



## bubbles06

twiceasnice-congrats on your et,fx for you,hope the 2ww oes fast xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ladies

Can I just introduce myself briefly, I'm bjp and from my ticker which needs up dating you can tell I've been around Te block a bit. I used to post on the poor responders thread and the ni girls but haven't been about for a while.


We just had a failed private cycle (only one nhs go here in ni) after no fertilisation of 6 eggs. Gutted. We went to gri a few years ago to register our interest In a self funded cycle with them as I used to live in Stirling and know the turff.

Since our cycle failed we are trying to decide between gri and gcrm and since you all seem very knowledgable on here I thought I would
Pick your brains some some scraps of info that might help me decide.

I know I need a different protocol this time ( suprecur spray and gonal f only) for all previous cycles and careful monitoring which I didn't feel I got at home. 

Hoping you can help me

Sending all my love to all those cycling at the moment xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

It was day 11 scan - finished all the Gonal-f injections on Sunday, the nurse Suzanne was great no problem finding my left ovary. Results today are endometrium at 9.1; left ovary 1 follicle at 18mm; another at 13mm and another at 10mm my right ovary one at 16mm and another at 6-9mm. Waiting on phonecall re bloods to see if I am to go over and buy another Gonal-f injection or nurse thinks I maybe in theatre on Wednesday. My follicles are small but moving in right direction. I asked about the blood results and nurse says they show up your oestrogen level mine on 19th was at 650 she say thats a good sign. Fingers crossed for the week ahead.


----------



## FertileRoad

a wee up date EC on Wednesday had my last injection at 7pm tonight, no injections on Tuesday and in GCRM at 7.30am. does you one know how long I will be in there from 7.30pm? It came around so quick I keep pinching myself that the day has come for EC one hurdle to get over that start of many many more. So into work tomorrow to ask for the day off hope that goes well and then back into work on Thursday.


----------



## stelpo

Hi Fertile, if your ovitrelle jab was at 7pm you must be first or second on the list so you shouldn't be too long. I took mine at 7.30pm and was second on list, think we left about 11ish?

Good luck!!

S x


----------



## FertileRoad

Thanks Stelpo.

Well last night was the worst night - discomfort in right side, and around my back, could not sleep, head pounding, feeling nausea. Well today just the same sitting in work feeling dreadful, just want to go home but cant


----------



## Clairabella

Fertileroad, good luck for wed, I was in at 7.30 and was in theatre for 8.05, back in my room half an hour later, and left clinic the back of 10 after my tea n toast. 

Think I may be at clinic sooner than I'd thought, think af might be on her way early for the first time ever!!


----------



## rosebud5

Hi Everyone,
Wow!  Lots going on here.  Congratulations Stelpo.  That is fantastic!  Good luck tomorrow Fertile Rd - exciting times.  Clairabella - hope you get started soon - 
sounds like you won't have long to wait.
I am going to be giving it another go soon.  This time on the flare protocol.  I wondered ... do the tablets and prostap make your period come sooner than it might
normally?  I am trying to work out my timings.  I think AF will come soon for me and then I'll have to phone to clinic to arrange tablets, prostap for day 21 onwards.
Normally I have a long cycle - usually about 34/35 days.  Should it come earlier after the tablets/ prostap?  Or does it normally take the same length of time it usually
does.


----------



## FertileRoad

Rosebud - I too on the flare and my cycle was always 33 days except for my last af which was only 18 days so they put me on day 21 was 30th August tables till 7th September then 5 day break my af hung on in there to the 4th night!, next I was given injection by nurse at clinic on 12th September then on 14th started the gonal-f until Sunday 23rd then my ovitrelle injection was Monday 24th at 7pm now on a free day of jabs and in tomorrow for EC.. as you will see from my profile my ovaries did not respond that well but I am delighted that they have just waiting tomorrow for the ICSI to get giggy giggy!  Hope this helps


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Ladies

I had my appt with GCRM on Friday, kicking myself that i could've made the appt to talk about results and treatment at the same time and the waiting list for consults is only 2 days-so we could've been starting treatment virtually straight away-now we have to wait till DH is back in the country at the end of next month    The receptionist said we could have the consults done on the same day as discussing treatment options-she asked if we were sure that we didn't want to think about it before signing, I said "Honey, we've been waiting over 10yrs for this, I'd have signed today if I could"   
So, they couldn't find my left ovary on my scan, but looks like no cysts/blockages etc, so good sign. I know DH will be ok, as its me with the PCOS, so now got to wait until the 31st October-Halloween of all days, for our appt & consults. Its going to draaaaaaggggg! Just praying my AMH is good enough


----------



## FertileRoad

Foxybab- who was the nurse who couldnt find your left ovary - as that what happened to me - feel free to message me if you dont feel comfortable saying who as I have had many scans in my womb ovaries etc and never had that problem until she nearly knocked me out with the pain she caused.


----------



## twiceasnice

Hi FertileRoad - good luck tomorrow. 

Strangely my nurse also couldn't find my left ovary but can't remember who it was! 

I did my injection at 8pm on Saturday evening with the Egg transfer scheduled for 7.30am Monday but I wasn't taken in until around 9am.  We were out around 11am.  

Have to say ladies that the 2WW is driving me nuts.  Can't possibly read anything more on the internet about it as believe that I have read every article/blog! Had a strange feeling in my tummy a lot of the time, quite bloated and can't stand up to quickly as it hurts my tummy and can get a little bit dizzy.  Blood test next Tuesday.  I can see that loads of people do HPTs before the test but don't think I'll do so.  Arguing with DH a lot as I am so moody.  

I know everyone has probably experienced the same emotions and read up as much as I have but I'm not working for the first time ever in my life and time is dragging by! 

Now 5dp3dt...


----------



## FertileRoad

Back home after EC very sad only got one egg. Embryologist Elaine was great my DP and myself got the impression that with such a ow AMH and my age then I should not have been going through this as if I had a second attempt I would be lucky to get 1. Although the scan showed up follicles when she went in there was only one follicle on my left ovary. So egg away to be cleaned and see how it develops over night then if all goes well she will consider defrosting DP sperm until then she will not. Inside of me is hating my exh for destroying my chances of conceiving, I love my DP but he as 3 kids he is ok jack and thats making me angry to which I need to shift out the negativity an in with the positive. Well my egg is in the hands of the spirits and angels for them to help it grow and be of good quality. Driving back from GCRM i had a flash thought of donor eggs and using me DP sperm this is something i had not wanted to do but is this desperation.

Re the EC procedure the team were great esp when they put the mask on and I freaked out the anesthetist said back experience at dental hospital as child - yip its ok the nurse Sam held my hand although i was trying to reach to hold the mask then I woke up it was all over 8.05 in theatre and wak


----------



## rosebud5

Fertile Rd, so sorry you have had a tough morning.  I'm sending lots of positive vibes to your little egg and keeping my fingers crossed for you. R x


----------



## stelpo

Aww, Fertile, what a crap morning! Try not to lose hope, remember it really does just take one - wait and see how it gets on tonight  

S x


----------



## FertileRoad

received phonecall about and hour ago- my egg has matured and has been injected with DP sperm so hope they like each other and get giggy giggy. hospital phoning between 9-10 tomorrow if all goes well in theatre Friday. Can anyone tell me when you take the last jab of ovetrelll?

Thanks for all the good vibes keep them coming xx


----------



## 8868dee

Foxybaby: that also happened to me at my very first scan for amh they couldnt find one of my ovaries lol so will u be starting treatment november as my dh is away till end october also lol he in navy and away at minute. And he has to be there to sign consents appt for fet x i cant remember who it was who couldnt findy ovary lol x 

Fertileroad: so sorry hun yoo have had a rough day and i hope and pray that all is ok with ur eggie xxxx fx fx


----------



## 8868dee

Fertiletoad: we must of posted at same time lol a big Yay for ur eggie maturing and i hope n pray that they get jiggy overnight gl hun xxx am routing for ya xxxxxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

fertile road-hope your not feeling too sore after ec,and keeping fx that your wee eggie is getting jiggy tonite,xx you take your ovritrelle after et on the same day,xx

stelpo-how r u? has you bfp sunk in yet?i still find it not real yet xx not long till my scan now 14 days and counting,when is yours? xx

8868dee + foxybaby-november wont be long coming round for you both to get started,xx

hi to the other ladies,wherever you are in your tx. xx


----------



## stelpo

Hi bubbles, doing ok, but still terrified it'll all go wrong :-( trying to stay positive - I think it's just self preservation.  Scan on oct 15 a seems like an age away!

Fertile - I had to take ovitrelle booster 5 days after ET , must depend on protocol, I was on flare?

Hope everyone is doing ok?

S x


----------



## FertileRoad

Our little bud has made it through the night, Elaine embryologist has offered us to go through laser egg hatching which we have agreed too although she feels its not necessary and no evidence as yet to prove that it helps, but every little bit helps. Therefore I am in at 9.30am tomorrow so I will be on the 2ww very very soon. Getting ready to head into work.


----------



## 8868dee

Hi bubbles and stelpo hope u r both ok xxx

Fertileroad: im so pleased ur embie made it hun xxx goodluck on the 2ww mental road soon lol x


----------



## FertileRoad

finaly home from being at work all day getting everything sorted before my 2ww - maybe i should not have went in feeling very sick and as if I have stich or hernia feeling in my stomach. Roll on tomorrow. DP doesnt understand how crap I feel I know want to cry.


----------



## 8868dee

Oh hun xxxx huggs xxx hope u feelbetter in morning after a good nights sleep xxxx


----------



## twiceasnice

Fertile - good luck today, thinking of you! x 

The 2ww is driving me demented - feel certain that AF on way!  DH refuses to discuss it at all! Don't think I can go through another try especially if it's with donor eggs!  That being said I am determined not to POAS.  Now 8dp3dt with BT next Tuesday which will be 12dp3dt. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## stelpo

Twice, you're doing well - 2ww is the crappest thing isnt it? I think you're right not to POAS, i didn't much to everyones surprise (inc GCRM!) but was glad there was absolutely no ambiguity about the result. Though I am extremely thankful to have got a BFP. the next weeks are even worse i think, and I didnt think I would ever say that! I am so full of negativity its unbelievable, I just feel thats its all going to go wrong at any moment - we'll see how accurate gut feeling is!

If its any consolation, I felt like AF was on its way pretty much all through 2ww, esp in second week so there really is no way to tell which way its going.

Chin up

S x


----------



## FertileRoad

Thats my ET all done, I felt it very sore especially on my left side, kept deep breathing (who ever said that thanks I would not have thought of it) and asking for spiritual help. DP was with me all the way he could not see what the Dr and I could see on the screen, the cathere and the 3 dots then the white fluid. I was home for about 10.30. Thur 1st to take my injection. Sore today like cramps, not taken any pain relief and no hot water bottle I actually used my dog as a hot water bottle he wanted to sleep on my chest and stomach which was great ( he is a wee dog). Sitting watching TV - getting demented. Test date is 11 October, busy week ahead having to fly to London for a big conference with DP and then traveling back on the sleeper. I think it was all to much for my DP he in bed sleeping! Embryologist said my embryo was a top grade 4 after the zonal was laser hatched she had a good look inside and cant fault it at all.  So glad I got the one, just stick and get through to the end. This is the first day of our new life.  Like so many of us not telling family when did you all tell after ET or after 2ww or even later?


----------



## twiceasnice

Stelpo - thanks! Your post is reassuring.  I hate going to the loo as expect the worst every time but you have given me some hope.  Can totally understand how you feel but you've made it this far so keep positive.

Fertile - welcome to the very frustrating 2WW.  I have never been so conscious of time passing as I am at the moment - at least you sound like you will be kept busy and that will hopefully keep your mind off the dreaded 2 weeks.

I honestly can't remember what I was like when I was expecting the twins but my skin is awful just now - very dry when it is usually quite oily.  Getting spots on my back which is unusual.  Think the injections have a lot to answer for! 

Quite glad to have a forum to vent as DH hates my negativity - self-preservation I think!!!


----------



## 8868dee

Yay for u being pupo fertileroad xxxx fx 2ww goes quickly for u xxx

Twice: its better not to poas ad my last cycle (set natural fet) i did poas and it drove me insane hun x honestly i am never going to poas again better to wait for blood test xxxx fx this cycle is the one xx

Stelpo: i hate the waiting for bloods, waiting for scans lol always waiting x hope ur scan goes well in few weeks hun xxxx

Afm: having a bit of a down day today my sister (older) had her baby ladt night a little boy called tommie-jay. And tho im happy for her im so jelous and i really dont mean to be and hate myself for it x but i cant stop the feeling that i would of been 7 months pregnant by now and it hurts so much but i keep having days like this recently amd dont know what to do to shake it x just keep thinking i must of done something really wrong to deserve this x sorry for the rant x on a lighter note not long now till my fet cycle 2 and i have started taking pre pregnancy citamins so hopefully it will help x


----------



## Clairabella

Dee - sending you love   it is a horrible feeling when you want to be happy for someone but can't help envying them and then feel guilty for feeling that way.  You have a rough time recently, so it is no wonder you are having some low days.  But your fet is drawing closer and that will give you something to focus on.  Wishing you lots of luck  

twiceasnice - not long now, hold strong, I POAS in my negative cycle and the uncertainty and hope that it was too early were awful,  I will not be testing early at all this time round (well so I say now) good luck  

AFM - day 2 of stims, not feeling to bad but think overdone it slightly at my exercise class tonight.  Back next wed for scan 

xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks clairabella xxx i hope so too xxx 
Hows the stimms lol glad i dont have to stim for now lol x are u aching from exercise lol i havent exercised in a while x


----------



## Clairabella

Dee - stims going ok, just felt really weak at class and couldn't lift my normal weights.  I was planning on keeping it all up this time, but will need to wait and see how I go over next few days.  I'm much less bothered by the needles this time, which is real progress   
won't be too long til your hubby is back too   xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: im glad u r less scared of the needles this time x if i have to do fresh cycle again my hubby will do it again lol makes him feel more involved . Yeah he home soon and i cant wait have missed him so so much and need hubby cuddles lol x i hate him going away but he loves his job it makes him happy which makes me happy plus its job security in navy x


----------



## twiceasnice

Just wondered if anyone can answer a couple of questions, the first one might sound a bit daft but here goes!

1.  It you have 3 eggs transferred and only one implants do you still bleed if the other 2 don't implant?  (feel a bit stupid asking this one!)

2. I only had to take an Ovitrelle trigger shot 36 hours before my ET and then a small amount of Ovitrelle 3 days later.  I note a lot of forums state that people seem to be taking things daily following transfer and I am now wondering why I'm not?!

Dee - think we all feel that way when faced with newborns - our friends had a little girls yesterday and can't help feeling a little wistful! I am taking the advice and def not going to POAS! 

Fertile - how are you doing?  

Stelpo et al - hope you are all keeping well! 

Fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## FertileRoad

Twice as nice - your questions are not daft - we are all within the zone of the unknown but thanks to FF someone out there can help

I am to take 8 clicks of Ovittrell on 1 October.

so far I ok except tired but not enough that I want to sleep. noticed yesterday when I went out for lunch and today around tesco for the weekly shop I began walking slower and slower when I return and go to loo I notice some just a little brown blood, I have a wee niggle on my right side which comes and goes , my head is heavy. I dont want to lose this little bud as unfortunately I dont have any eggs frozen as they only got the one.


----------



## rosebud5

Fertile Road - I am sending lots of positive vibes your way.  This has the makings of a great ivf success story I think!

AFM - period here - so 3 weeks til I start tablets.  Flare protocol here I come!

A x


----------



## 8868dee

Twice: i am glad my advice is useful lol and yes we do get like that i just hate it when i feel like that as i feel so guilty xxx im not sure about question 1 lol but i only had ovitrelle before egg collection and straight after transfer but did have crinone gel to help with progesterone x and on fet i only had ovitrelle at embryo transfer. I think everyone cycle vary and the clinic know what u need so try not worry to much hun xxx only 2day till your blood transfer GOODLUCK xxx

Fertileroad: i had niggles in my sides in my fresh cycle and it turned into a bfp xxx hope its the same for u hun xxx the brown could be implantation spotting GOODLUCK on OTD hun xxx

Afm: im ok its october tomorrow so not long now till my hubby home and then shortly after fet xxx have felt a bit better these last few days and am looking forward to fet in november x as soon as hubby home gonna book a review and sign the fet forms then we will go with our next af xxx im gonna ask for crinone support even tho its natural fet as i think that may possibly have been a reason i dont know but im thinking that whether my profesterone is low or not that added progesterone shouldnt hurt should it??,


----------



## stelpo

Hi ladies!

I had ovitrelle booster i think 5 days after ET and have had nothing else - I think the HCG in the ovitrelle does the same job as progesterone supps so you either do one or the other? Thats my understanding anyway  I was really worried about low progesterone as well, as I had a full AF after a week of the 2ww on my first cycle, so def not even a hint of implantation - my point was if I had AF so early, how did they even have a chance to implant? Aberdeen kind of brushed me off and said it wasnt a problem, but they would double progesterone if I insisted, though it would basically be to shut me up - not the most helpful! Both cycles at GCRM i had the ovitrelle booster instead, first cycle didnt bleed til OTD, and second cycle BFP! So obviously whatever they did was better for me anyway    Still only 5w5days and totally stressing about whether there is actually anything there and if I can keep hold of it.....god this all messes with your head big style doesnt it??

Good luck to you both

S x


----------



## FertileRoad

Can anyone tell me as I only produced one follicle and one egg so zero frozen for another attempt - would they put me through icsi again or would they suggest donor eggs. Taking in the full picture and would like a back up plan.

Also is it just me but I am picking at my DP to such a case he goes to the furthest room away from me he and I are neither sleeping as he doesn't know how to take me. Deep inside of me hates him at the moment as he produced 10 straws sperm all frozen and I produced one follicle and one egg plus we didn't ttc as he had vasectomy before I met him. It all started when same day as ET he bought another house for his empire he was excited want like that when our wee bud was put in then that night he said I know what name we will call our daughter - my reply - you have had 3 kids to name let me name mine! then next night he ate some ice cream without offering me any - piglet I make all the dinner, work full time, come home work part time for him and run my own business plus all the house work - he doesn't iron (as I refused to iron his jeans - he went bought 3 new pair!) to top it all I have back pain, cramps starting and discharge. Sorry girls have to rant at someone! x


----------



## twiceasnice

How is everyone holding up?

Bloods for beta taken today at 10am and await the result hopefully around 4pm.  Can't concentrate on anything.  Not bleeding so hopefully that is a good sign!  They asked if I felt any different and I stated I wasn't sure as I believe I am reading into everything too much!! Every little niggle, sniffle, mood swing, headache (only yesterday & today) and even how often I go to the loo is being over analysed by me!!  Will post later with the result! 

Fertile - sorry can't answer your query becuase as you know I am new to this too! 

Stelpo - hoping the Ovitrelle booster etc has worked for me as it did for you... it certainly does mess with your head.  You are on the right track so stay strong & believe its there to stay.


----------



## FertileRoad

fingers crossed twiceasnice


----------



## twiceasnice

Hi Ladies

Very happy to say that we got a BFP today.  12dp3dt my beta level was 174 so first scan scheduled on 7 November!  Still in shock but very happy    

Lets hope the positive streak continues!


----------



## FertileRoad

Fantastic news - brilliant - congratulations

Excuse my ignorance - are you saying you have first scan at GCRM, I have not heard anyone talk about scans it all seems to fad away after the 2ww when you find out if successfull or not>


----------



## twiceasnice

Hi Fertile - yes first scan at GCRM! Think they then hand you over to the NHS...


----------



## rosebud5

Contratulations Twiceasnice!!!  What fantastic news!!! Best wishes for a healthy pregnancy.  R x


----------



## Clairabella

twiceasnice congratulations   that is fabulous news, you must be so chuffed.  xxx

Fertileroad - hope you are having a better day today?x

I am back tomorrow am for my scan and bloods to see how follies are doing.  Don't feel as though there is a huge amount of activity in my ovaries, but here is hoping I am wrong.  

Noticed earlier about the hcg shot after transfer, I had mine last time on day of transfer but won't be getting this time because of ohss last time, which started after my hcg on transfer day,  so pessaries only for me...hope they are enough to do the


----------



## stelpo

Congratulations twice!! So happy for you 

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats twice hun i am so pleased for you xxxx have a happy and healthy pregnancy hun xxx

I hope the bfps keep coming xxx

Clairabella: gl for your scan tomorrow hun xxx hope ur follies have gotten bigger and juicier xxxx fx fx fx

Afm; not long now till my fet  cant wait xxx

Hello to everyone else hope u r all ok


----------



## Clairabella

Had my first scan and might be triggering tonight after 6 days of stims....but only have 4 mature follies, which is a lot less than my 14 eggs from last time 

I have worried all along that they would be over cautious and I think that's what has happened. I'm pretty disappointed. Just need to wait for my phone call to confirm my bloods but nurse is sure they won't leave me til Monday in case I lose the ones that are ready.


Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## rosebud5

Clairabella - I would say, don't fret.  Although you don't have as many follicles as you would like, you hopefully shouldn't overstimulate and also you won't have been on stims for too long.  I was on stims for 19 days last time round (short protocol) and got 7 eggs.  At my review they did say that being on stims for so long had reduced my chance of a successful outsome.  Also when I was heading towards that egg collection I had 3 or 4 mature looking follicles and I ended up with 7 eggs.  So you will have been on stims for a nice length of time and still have a chance of getting more than 4 eggs.  Remember things still develop on a bit from today's scan until egg collection. I don't think its all just down to numbers of eggs, but also what your body has been through to get those eggs, that can be relevant.  I look on some of the PCOS boards and folk on there get crazy numbers of eggs, but aren't successful.  I am due to start the flare protocol soon with a higher dose of gonal f and am so hoping for a shorter stims phase of the treatment.  19 days just about tipped me over the edge the last time!  Good luck.  I shall be keeping my fingers crossed for you.  R x


----------



## FertileRoad

Clairebella - don't fret - I only had one egg from only one follicle - so far I got to ET and I am now 5 days in. Like you I was and still am very disappointed that they only got one or should I say I only produced one. I hope to have a meeting with Dr Marco to find out if I was on the correct protocol or if they should have given me another gonal-f injection to help on the the one that was 16mm it wasn't far off.

Can those who have been on this longer - do you get a chance to speak to the Dr if its positive or negative?

I was at my doctors today and he signed me off for 2 weeks at the moment and further if I needed it after my results on 11th. He was very undertanding as his own friends have been through it and he knows how hard it is. I have loads of floaters in my urine but he is not worried at the moment he feels its just crystals I've to keep an eye on it.


----------



## stelpo

Hi Fertile - you have the option of a review meeting if you get a BFN, it can either be by phone or an actual meeting, but will be with the consultant. I think it has to be within a couple of months of the end of the cycle to be free, after that there is a charge. You also get a review letter which describes what happened (bit pointless IMHO as you already know what happened in that cycle  ) but also says whether they would do the same again.

Hopefully nobody will be needing these cos you'll all get BFP's........    

Good luck all the 2ww'ers!

S x


----------



## Clairabella

Hope you are all well. Thanks for the pep talk, I need to stay positive! 

Rosebud - good luck on next cycle x
Fertileroad - how are you finding 2ww?  I am not sure about during a positive cycle, but we had a review after out negative cycle x

EC is definitely Friday, had my ovitrelle at 7pm and am first in theatre.


----------



## FertileRoad

Clairebella - good luck on Friday with EC - you do not feel a thing, I was first appointment also in at 7.30pm, in theatre 8.05, sitting up at 8.40 that was it over with. you go to sleep and then wake up all done, just rest and take the next day off, I didn't and wish I had as your body is all over the place. you will get a call about 3pm on EC saying how your eggs are looking and then about 9am ish you get the phonecall for the start of your new life! Its a wonderful feeling if there has been fertilisation. Probably Monday for ET and you maybe in about 9.30am which I was and back in the care for 10.10 - yip that quick. Someone told me to take deep breaths when its going inside which helped me greatly. You see it all on the scan monitor is amazing. 

2WW is actually ok, off work but working from home, also helping my DP run his own business and I trying to get my business off the ground also so my head is other places, the twinges tell me its the 2WW. Boy am I tired not enough to sleep but kicking back and resting - ha ha for few days I have been working 10-7 only stopping to have light lunch or make dinner. 

Talking about food - is anyone else hungrier than usual?

Stelpo - thanks for the info I will keep it in mind as I would like some feedback I have to say its one thing I feel it lacks, your not told how you could feel, or whats next as I didn't know you have a scan at the clinic if BFP after 7 weeks until I read it on the forum. Also they are not saying what else you should take other than folic, maybe I should start taking pregnacare - anyone else got advice.


----------



## stelpo

I guess they tell you all the relevant stuff when you get the result - BFP, scan at 7 weeks, BFN review letter will be sent out and you can book appt. I live 4 hours away from the clinic so I will have a scan close to where I live rather than go all the way back to glasgow - though the week they told me to book is actually at 8 weeks, not 7. Part of me quite likes this as I know you can see so much more at 8 weeks, but boy, is time dragging!!

Still cant believe we have a proper BFP, I really thought I would enjoy this, but I'm too scared to let myself just now. Still only 6 weeks - I think I know too much as part of my job is obstetric scanning and I've just seen way too many sad outcomes. Dont get me wrong, I am thrilled to have got this far, just can't believe that its not all about to go wrong again - seriously need some PMA!

Still checking up on you all and have everything crossed for those BFP's!

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Claira: goodluck with ec on friday hun x when i did my fresh cycle i was in stims 17 days and they only thought they would get 3-4 and they got 7 so dont worry hun x and even if there is only a few at least u wont overstim and gx u get lovley embies once they been jiggy with each other fx fx xxxx

Stelpo: its just a worrying game isnt it xxxx gl at ur scan xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Good luck Claireabella - finger crossed.

I have 7 days till my bloods to find out if positive or negative. Honestly would love to go buy a test kit to see what it would say hear the time to make me feel like a 'normal' possible pregnant person. Think I may do it as I feel I'll be able to cope better if its negative result. How are the other ladies getting on with the 2WW.?


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you   my stomach all nervous but il be fine, just hate the cannula!

Fertile road hope u manage to avoid the test sticks for a little longer!!! Testing myself made me feel worse last time cos then I wasn't sure if it was too early and I spent days torturing myself, going to try and hold out this time if I can x


----------



## stelpo

good luck Clairabella!!  

s x


----------



## Clairabella

Egg collection went fine, got 4 eggs as expected, no wee surprises tucked away in the corner!  Just sore and tired,.  Got my call this afternoon to say they were all suitable for ICSI, so just need to hope and pray they get jiggy tonight and we still have all 4 in the morning.

They are going to use a new machine they have called Eeva (early embryo viability assesment) on my embryos, apparently it was on the STV news last night with Prof Fleming and Claire the lab manager.  It gives them a better idea on day 3 which embies are likely to make it to blast.  It is the first in Scotland and only the 2nd in Europe to be up and running. So my transfer will definitely be on Monday regardless as they should be able to assess which are likely to progress better.  

Stelpo - hope you are doing ok and not worrying yourself to bits 

Fertileroad - another day down til test day  

Dee - hope the waiting for you isn't going too slow  

xx


----------



## rosebud5

Great news Clairabella!  How exciting that you are going to be able to use Eeva!  We'd heard about the concept of it, but I didn't realise that it existed in practice already or that it was anywhere near being used for patients.  It sounded like some amazing thing from the future that would be too late for us to ever use.  Its amazing that GCRM have it!  Its definitely the place to be for treatment!! I just looked at the info about it on the gcrm website and when you watch the little video clip of it guessing which ones will be viable ... well that looks amazing! Wishing you all the best for Monday.  R xxx


----------



## stelpo

They were installing it when I went for ET - Marco was telling me all about it and how it was going to change everything. Did they charge you extra for it Clairabella?

S x


----------



## Clairabella

I know it seems like they are always looking to keep up with developments, I didn't realise there was info on the website, must go have a nosey!!!  I am really pleased about it, has given me a boost cos i was feeling quite low about it all.  They are not charging us this time, they had a limited number of slots where they were not charging patients and they had one more and I was very lucky to receive it.  I think they felt sorry for me   No, I think it is because we had such a surprising drop off from day 3 to 5 last time that this will give better info and allow them to put them back sooner.  Think it will normally be £850.

xx


----------



## stelpo

Bargain for you then  

S x


----------



## Clairabella

Only if it works for me, then it will seem like a bargain   x


----------



## 8868dee

Great news clairabella x hope they get jiggy with it xxxx fx fx ooh never heard of eeva but thanks for telling us about it xxxc and yeah its going slow but it will come lmao xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Wow its expensive to use then x but must have cost Quite a pretty penny lol x glad u r getting a free go xxx


----------



## Garfield123

Hi everyone I'm a ni girl and hoping to use gcrm next year I have already had a failed cycle at Belfast rfc so I will enjoy reading your posts


----------



## twiceasnice

Hi Ladies
  
Fertile - how are you doing?  I have to say I didn't do a HPT but I am tempted to do one now as it feels strange being positive but not having seen the line appear on an HPT!  I am glad that I do it before the beta blood test though even thought the 2WW is very tough! 

Stelpo - how are things going with you?  I am going down to London soon & my sister has arranged for me to have a scan down there as mine isn't until 7 November.  Means I will be around 7 weeks.  I look like I am around 4 months just now - usually I don't have a tummy at all and thought it was bloating from the injections etc but now wondering if there could be more than one!  Can't wait for the scan now to fin out.

Clarabella - good luck tomorrow.  

Garfield - welcome, I found the GCRM very supportive every step of the way and would highly recommend them.

Dee - every day takes you closer...

How is everyone else doing?

Twice x


----------



## Garfield123

Thanks twice as nice your storey gives me hope


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies 
Im looking some advice on gcrm they now do a satalite clinic in belfast so i have a appointment tommorow to discuss having icsi with gcrm!!
I wont actually see the clinic till egg collection as all scans and meds will b carried out in belfast!! i was just wondering if they are a good clinic and if they support you well and if they do anything different to nhs i had a failed attempt at icsi on the nhs so im just worried whether gcrm will look into why they think my nhs go didnt work and whether they will try anything to improve my chances this time!! it  could be our only chance we will have privately and want to give it our best shot dont know when we will have the money to go again if it didnt work 
Hope xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all x 

Hope u r all ok x 

Welcome garfield 

Hopewishpray: personally i wouldnt go anywhere else for treatment as gcrm are fantastic, i have had one fresh cycle which resulted in positive result but sadly a miscarriage and through out the cycle and the miscarriage they were excellent x and so sympathetic . I also had a fet negative in august and will be having a fet again in november but throughout all if that they were there for me. During my egg collection i had my own room which was nice x they went through the procedure in detail and i even had tea and toast after. Ad the same for transfer they went through it all and i felt at ease the whole time. They really are a nice clinic. Hope this helps u xxx goodluck with ur treatment xxx


----------



## hopewishpray

thankyou 8868dee its lovely to hear positive report im just nervous as i wont actually see the clinic till egg collection so its lovely to hear what the clinic like.
wishing you all the luck and babydust for you fet treatment in november xxxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi ladies been off line for a few days well count down to Thursday is now on! Been busy over the weekend been away on business but very very tored, and the sickness feeling is not going away I seem to be ok if a eat small meals all day long. Wanting to test as I feel as if my AF is on its way, stomach is now bloated. Babydust too us all x


----------



## Clairabella

evening all - hope everyone is well 

Garfield - welcome x

hopewishpray - the clinic is fabulous.  You will feel really well looked after.  All the staff are lovely from the reception, nursing, lab staff and so on.  I can't find fault with any of them and they always seem to be looking to improve and introduce new technology etc. 

fertileroad - hope your sickness feeling is a good sign, I am looking forward to hearing your result  

well I am now the home to two excellent quality embies (eeny and meeny) who according to EEVA have high potential to become blasts.  The other 2 embies are very high quality at the moment, but have been assessed as low expectation of blast, tho the embryologist has said they were borderline so they will let me know on wednesday if they are suitable for freezing.  I would love to have a couple of frosties, but would love a postive result this time round even more!  I was given pictures from EEVA of the embies and a memory stick showing them progressing in the lab!  It is fascinating to watch them dividing and changing.  

xxx


----------



## hopewishpray

thankyou clairabella i signed all the forms today in belfast just waiting on a few results to be sent off and hopefully i will hear soon from gcrm of when im starting  
Sending you lots and lots of babydust for your wee embies     its amazing what they can do now with new technology  
hope xx


----------



## arcadia

Hi
Hope it's ok to join you guys. We have a gorgeous DD from ICSI at GCRM and are on an FET cycle hoping for a sibling - very greedy!
We had a great quality blast transferred last Monday and waiting to find out on Fridat but can't shake the feeling that there's no way we will be lucky again...
Also, has anyone ever had a nurse do the ET? We had this time and I really wasn't expecting it and am not confident in her ability after her inability to use a scanner last time
So that's adding to my nervousness...
I think the problem is that I am generally not keen on her. I know everyone says they're all great at GcRm and I'd have to agree for the most part but not 100%!
Ok, hope this post isn't really annoying - I'm a ball of stress right now. 

Good luck to everyone waiting for results and stuff! X


----------



## Clairabella

Hi arcadia - welcome and good luck for Friday.  I have had nurse do ET both times, a different one each time. First time scanner wasn't used and today it was.  Different staff do transfers on different days.  I had Pat today and she couldn't have been nicer and the healthcare assistant used the US on my belly while she was busy "downstairs" xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks hopewishpray xxx i hope it works too  gl starting treatment xxx

Clairabella: yay!! For u being pupo hun xxx hope they snuggle in deeply xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi arcadia welcome xxx gl for friday 

Well my af started today so in around 4 weeks timd i will be starting my 2nd natural fet and am going to ask for 2 to be put bk coz of my miscarriage first time and bfn last time x as im 29 do u think they will let me have 2 out bk


----------



## Garfield123

Thanks girls for all your welcomes very kind of you it will take me a while to remember all your names.thats freaking me out a bit about the nurses doing the transfers


----------



## arcadia

Garfield - glad I'm not the only one who thought that was weird.

Clairabella - thanks a million, very reassuring to hear they weren't just practising on me which my paranoid brain was convinced of.

Dee - I definitely think you could ask for 2 to be put back, they told me I could put back 2 next time if this didn't work. I'm 32 so a bit older than you but still under 35.

So, I cracked and did a clear blue this morning 8days after 5dt. And it came back positive!! I'm thrilled but not sure it's a real one as I had 8 clicks of ovitrelle on the day of ET so could be that? Am hopin it'll stay that result for Friday anyway. Not sure my nerves will last!


----------



## Clairabella

Excellent news Arcadia, sounds pretty promising, when is your blood test?  Congratulations xx

Dee - fab news about AF - not be long now! x


----------



## 8868dee

Acradia: thanks hun i will deffo ask ad what we have been thru this year i dont want to see another bfn xxx

Thanks clairabella xxx not long now xxx cant wait lol x


----------



## FertileRoad

tonight on the boots chemist website to see which preg test kit to buy, one review - we are trying for our 6th baby. made me mad and now not going to buy a test kit. Well only tomorrow to go and then its test on Thursday. busy weekend a head mum heading to Spain and I have 3 dogs coming to stay - oh what fun. DP heading away on business mid week. DP will not speak to me about the 'what if' and I know feel guilty as I traveled by airtravel at the weekend and I found out today I should not have but why what if your clinic is overseas etc. Not going to tell my family the result as yet as they need to go away and enjoy their holiday. So I may need a brave face on Thursday. 

dee - wow AF brilliant when is your start date
Clairbella - how are you feeling today?


----------



## stelpo

Hey Fertile - I think its fine to fly, why do you think you shouldnt have? I've done quite a bit of research into it as I am going on a mega long haul flight in three weeks when (please god) I will be 10 weeks, returning at 13 weeks. I have discussed it with a consultant obstetrician and he is happy for me to go - and as you say, many people fly from overseas clinics - as well as "normal folks"   who dont even know they are pg! Dont beat yourself up.....oh, and sending you all the luck in the world for Thursday     

Love, S x


----------



## Clairabella

Hey fertileroad - 2 more sleeps for you!! I am feeling fine, got lots to keep me busy so hopefully the time doesn't drag!xx


----------



## Garfield123

Really hope you all get your bfp


----------



## FertileRoad

hormones were high last night. DP started to cuddle into me last night n bed and I started crying and crying that I dont wont to loose , the baby. That good things dont happen to me (all my friends would agree esp with the past life I've had)... cry cry cry! 
Yip one more sleep going out to shops today to buy more folic acid as thats me finished box of 3 so that makes grand total of 360 tablets its amazing how long we have been trying to get to this position.


----------



## Paris2075

Fertile road

Fingers crossed for you!!
Can I ask wS your protocol changed for 2nd time of Ivf & if so did you get more follies?
I also have low amh & only got a 2 follies on long protocol!! Waiting on egg retrieval!!! 
Don't feel positive at all!!!!
X


----------



## 8868dee

Gl tomorrow fertileroad hun xxxx am routing for u xxxxx


----------



## stelpo

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Fertile - all the luck in the world to you      

Love to all, S x


----------



## FertileRoad

Paris2007 - This was my first and told only ICSI I will be able to have due to my age and such a low AMH it originally was 1.26 then went up to 6.7 embryologist at EC said thats not possible. So I think someone has fudged results somewhere - but I'll never get the true answer.
I was on the Flare protocol after day 21 onto tablets for 7 days then injections for about 15 days. I only got one follicle embryologist said at EC there were no others although one nurse could only find right ovary and another could get both with 3 on left and 2 on right - so I wonder do they know what they are looking for as two days later they have all gone except one. So I only had one egg which got to 4blast then put in but to be honest I feel I should have been given another injection to develop the 'others' if they were there I don't think I was given this as my ET would have had to have been Sat or Sun and they don't do that then.
Sorry if I am coming over negative but I feel on such forums everyone is delighted to get to where they want a positive result. I want that too but maybe I am to analytical and analyse everything to death. If my blood test tomorrow is positive my opinion will not change and this will be going in the questionnaire that they hand to you after ET. I got the feeling from the embryologist at EC that I should not have been put through the IVF as its not a good outcome for me. I was told at all our meetings that I would have 2 or 3 put back in thats not been the case, my body on the protocol did not produce enough. I was told by Nuffield DR Bobby Low that I need a miracle with an AMH 1.26 and my health could be severally affected by going through this with my own eggs in October 2011 he offered for me to go to Spain and have donor eggs as its safer for me. Well now I wonder if he is right as I am dreadful each hour I get worse.

I have one more sleep to see if GCRM can do miracles

Thanks Stelpo and Dee - fingers all crossed I do want my miracle x


----------



## stelpo

Aww Fertile, chin up hun - remember it really does just take one and you've got this far.....totally understand your wobble though, I really struggled on the day I got my results. Incidentally, they DO do ET at the weekend, I had one on a Sat the first cycle I did at GCRM with no problem, and if we had gone to 5 days this time it would have been a Sun which we were given as a possibility.

I cant remember who was talking about nurses doing the ET , but as I had a difficult transfer in Aberdeen the first time, the Dr we saw for consents at GCRM did a trial transfer and recommended a consultant did  the actual ET, which we got both times with no trouble at all. Having said that, I think its quite normal for a nurse to normally do this so dont worry.

S x


----------



## Garfield123

Stelpo thanks for that I too had a difficult transfer I personally would not be happy with nurse doing transfer I think is psychological also do nurses do ec

Fertile road fingers crossed you get your bfp good no bleeding to date


----------



## Clairabella

Just popping in to wish u luck fertile xxx


----------



## arcadia

Good luck fertile!
I know it's hard to believe it can only take one but just look at the success rates for SETs these days. Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## rosebud5

Good luck Fertile Rd!  I've got a really good feeling about this for you, R x


----------



## twiceasnice

Fingers crossed Fertile xx

AFM - full of a head cold & not sure what I can take to ease the symptoms!!!


----------



## FertileRoad

Blood test at 9am in carpark 9.10 home for 9.15 and AF arrived - broken hearted, but getting on with life x Goodluck to all xx


----------



## rosebud5

Fertile - so so sorry.  I have been following your posts throughout your treatment and was really hoping for good things for you.  Be gentle with yourself.  You have been through so much.  Big hugs xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Oh mo fertile road im so so sorry that happened to me on my test day i went in for my bloods and as soon as 
I got home af heavens opened x take all the time u need hun xxxx


----------



## LauraM2011

So sorry fertileroad, I've been through that 4 times and I know how devastating it is  . You'll be ok though, just give yourself time. xxxx


----------



## stelpo

So sorry Fertile, I've also been there, just AF arrived half an hour before bloods. Sending   , take care.

S x


----------



## Clairabella

So sorry fertile road   x


----------



## FertileRoad

A thank you too everyone - great support. My review appointment is on 31 October. Waved mum off to Spain now home without the 3 dogs, bestfriend popped by to give a hug. Well as they say life goes on - so its an ibuprofen tonight for the cramps and big glass red is waiting for me. Had my eye on a knitted dress in Monsoon so I think a wee treat this weekend and wee night out for dinner. thats after I have good cry in the glass of wine.

all the best. I'll keep dropping by and maybe one day I'll be on again.


----------



## arcadia

I'm so sorry to read your news fertile road x


----------



## Garfield123

So sorry fertile road I have been through it as well it's so hard xx


----------



## twiceasnice

Fertile - sorry to hear this happened to you.  Take care, be good to yourself & best wishes for your future hopes & dreams x


----------



## Clairabella

Arcadia hope today goes well, fingers crossed x


----------



## hopewishpray

Fertile im only new till this board but ive being following your journey the last few weeks im so sorry this happened to you hope you take some time with your DP to heal  
Ladies i just wanted to ask what the protocal is like in gcrm in the rfc you are put on the birth controll pill for 2Months then put on nasal sprays to dr and the stimming injections i know everyone is different and had a different protocal but i take it your not put on the birth control pill in gcrm?
Also i didnt make it anywhere near my otd i bled 7 days early is their anything they could give me to encourage implantation? and do the automaticaly take you to blastoccyst or is that just if your embryos are developing slowly? Also my et was slightly difficult as i have a kink in my womb so it took the concultant i few goes to get it in he recommended whoever was to do it again should have apractice run first can i ask for a concultant to carry it out in gcrm or does it have to be a nurse? sorry for so many questions just so many going round in my head!!


----------



## beany28

Hi Hopewishpray,

Ive just finished a cycle at GCRM, i was on flare protocol which meant I had to take Noristherine (think its a pill) for 10 days, then one off injection, then Gonal f for about a week. My OTD was today but i started bleeding on wed evening, but knew from about monday that it def hadnt worked. Im convinced that theres an issue with implantation now as ive had great embryos last 3 times but feels like they dont have a chance once they're transferred! I also had 2 extremely painful ET's last times in the Royal, at last review it was recommended that next time I should have a mock transfer. I was really nervous this time in GCRM about the transfer, 2 nurses did the ET and I can honestly say it didnt hurt one bit! I was really impressed by them! I thought that GCRM were much better than the Royal.

Beaney


----------



## Clairabella

hopewishpray - Ive had 2 different protocols with GCRM but have never used birth control pill or nasal spray in either. They only take you to blastocyst if you have 4 or more good quality embryos I think.xx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hi All hope you don't mind me joining in.

We are about to start at the end of the month our flare cycle at GCRM.  Start date for norethisterone is 27th Oct, then a Prostap injection then Gonal F injections.  My last cycle was through the NHS and was a very difficult and painful process from EC onwards.  It has made me very nervous about this next cycle as the pain was the worst I have ever felt.  The ET was horrific and I honestly dont think my embies stood a chance as I was in that much pain.  GCRM have been great and have offered me a sedated ET if needed so that has put my mind at rest a bit.  We seem to get good quality and quantity of eggs and embies but for whatever reason they do not implant.  We are trying some different drugs this time to help with implantation and I have been on a very high dose of folic acid for a few months to prepare for these drugs.  

Anyone else on this same protocol and at the same time? 

Also can anyone recommend a cd or something to help with the cycle (someone did mention one on here a while ago but I  have forgotten what it was called).  I am thinking of trying reflexology which I have been told can help, has anyone tried this whilst going through ivf? x


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi
when does the GCRM send out their letters I thought I would have had mine by now as negative result was on 11 October?


----------



## 8868dee

Fertileroad i had mine bout 10 days later i think xxx


----------



## Jules13

hopeful m2b said:


> Hi All hope you don't mind me joining in.
> 
> We are about to start at the end of the month our flare cycle at GCRM. Start date for norethisterone is 27th Oct, then a Prostap injection then Gonal F injections. My last cycle was through the NHS and was a very difficult and painful process from EC onwards. It has made me very nervous about this next cycle as the pain was the worst I have ever felt. The ET was horrific and I honestly dont think my embies stood a chance as I was in that much pain. GCRM have been great and have offered me a sedated ET if needed so that has put my mind at rest a bit. We seem to get good quality and quantity of eggs and embies but for whatever reason they do not implant. We are trying some different drugs this time to help with implantation and I have been on a very high dose of folic acid for a few months to prepare for these drugs.
> 
> Anyone else on this same protocol and at the same time?
> 
> Also can anyone recommend a cd or something to help with the cycle (someone did mention one on here a while ago but I have forgotten what it was called). I am thinking of trying reflexology which I have been told can help, has anyone tried this whilst going through ivf? x


Hi there, Ive been reading through some recent posts as Im due to start another cycle of IVF with GCRM and I saw your post. Im also going to be on the flare protocol and my norethisterone pills start on nov 1st so Im only a few days behind you! Im desperately looking forward to starting again so the countdown is on!

I had a cycle with them in Aug and I had 2 good embryos transfered. It worked and I got a positive result but I sadly lost the pregnancy at only 6 weeks. We were heart broken but we've decided to try again and stay with GCRM. They've been briliant throughout the whole process, even on the day I had my miscarriage I went in for a scan and ended up crying into poor (nurse) Colette's arms. They were so sympathetic, understanding and very professional.

I also had concerns about the EC as I'd had a tooth out at the dentist the week before under sedation but I woke up during it while they we're drilling into my gum after having shattered my tooth! After experiencing that I was worried about waking up during EC but Guy the anethesist reassured me that it wouldnt happen and tbh I found EC and transfer so easy. Please dont worry about anything cos you'll be in safe hands 

Hopefully talk soon, Jules x


----------



## Clairabella

Hopefulm2b I would really recommend GCRM they are really good. I've been using the zita west CDs during this cycle. 
Fertile road I think I waited just over a week for my letter and 3 weeks for my review apt.

Test day is tomorrow but I'm not feeling confident, been spotting since Tuesday so think crinone is holding AF at bay.

Xx


----------



## Jules13

Good luck Clairabella x


----------



## FertileRoad

Good luck Clarebella - ,my fingers are crossed for you, sending baby dust your way x


----------



## stelpo

Good luck Clairabella!! Welcome to all the new ladies, have nothing bad to say about gcrm, I've had both a failed and successful (so far...) cycles with them and they have been helpful in both.

Afm, sadly one of the twins didn't make it, though we had two heartbeats last Fri, by tues we only had one - but we still have one!! The one that didn't make it was measuring smaller and was in a much smaller sac so I wasn't really surprised. The other one however is measuring spot on for dates at 8+3 with a good strong heartbeat so fingers crossed it sticks....have had heaps of bleeding which is scary but prob coming from the twin that didn't make it, hopefully might relax a bit when that stops!

Hope everyone is well

S x


----------



## Clairabella

Stelpo - sorry to hear one of your twins didn't make it, I didn't realise that   Sending lots of    to your lovely strong little bean and hope your bleeding stops soon.

Jules - I didn't see your post last night, so sorry about your mc, best of luck for your cycle.  Collette is lovely, such a nice lady xx

Well amazingly I have a BFP!  I can't believe it.  I was convinced we were out as I'd had lots of spotting.  I am cautiously excited  

xx


----------



## Jules13

Clairabella, wow! Congratulations!! Its such an amazing feeling to get that call. You must be on cloud nine right now! That's fab news. I wish u a happy healthy pregnancy!

Steplo, I just read that u lost a twin. I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope ur bleeding stops soon and u also have a lovely healthy pregnancy!

Its such encouraging news to read about some more bfp's from GCRM. I've got everything crossed that I'm lucky enough to have another one. X


----------



## FertileRoad

Congratulations Clarebella xx

Stelpo - so sorry to here that you lost one of the twins - all the best for the little one to grow strong xx

Jules - yes it is encouraging to hear news.

I got my letter today and it seems they dont know why I got a negative - so lot of answers needed on 31st at our meeting.


----------



## Garfield123

Congratulations Claire bella we had a failed cycle in sept plan to go to gcrm as soon as we get the money together it's so good to hear the positive stories xx

Hi to everyone else


----------



## stelpo

Woo hoo - congratulations Clairabella!! Hope you have an uneventful 8 months


----------



## arcadia

Clairabella - great news, congratulations 😃

We also had a BFP last week so just waiting for our scan now to hopefully see a little heartbeat. Not til November 7th which feels ages away!

Good luck to everyone else cycling xx


----------



## Jules13

Congratulations to you too Arcadia!!!

All these bfp are getting me hyped for starting my next cycle!

Wanted to ask.... We booked and paid for our next ivf cycle on Tuesday but I still haven't heard from the drug company about payment. I'm sure the last time I used GCRM I paid for the drugs the day after I paid GCRM for the treatment. Is this normal to wait this long? I'm worried that they haven't ordered the drugs for me! Ill call them on Monday about it but wanted to know how long everyone else had to wait x


----------



## Clairabella

Morning  

Jules, it was a fortnight or so we waited to pay for the drugs I think it just depends how close to starting treatment you are, cos the drug company deliver within a couple of days so GCRM didn't order my drugs to closer to the time I would need them.  First time round they were order the day of prostap injection.  Good luck to you, when are you due to start?

Arcadia - excellent news   well done. I am the week after you for scan, seems like forever.

Garfield - good luck  

Fertileroad - sorry to hear your letter didn't really tell you much   hope you get more info at your appt.  Are you planning to cycle again?x

Stelpo - hope things have settled at your end  

 Thanks very much for your good wishes, it means a lot, still not even close to sinking in x


----------



## Jules13

Thanks clarabella. I'm not due to start til 1st nov so about another ten days so I can stop worrying about drugs until nearer the time!

When I got my bfp on my last cycle it took ages to sink in! Its so amazing to know there's the start of some little persons life going on inside you. So happy for you and everyone else who's had a bfp recently. your scan will be here before u know it  x


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella xxx yay!!! CongratulTions on the bfp hun xxxx so pleased and happy for u xxx

Afm: Im so excited as my hubby comes back from deployment on tuesday and then we start our 2nd fet in november  so so happy right now xxxx


----------



## twiceasnice

Clairabella - congratulations! Hope all goes well.

I went for a scan at a hospital in London on Friday whilst visiting my sister (arranged by her as she works there) but unfortunately there was only an (small 5mm x 7mm x 8mm) empty gestational sac - we expected to see a yolk & fetal pole at 6 1/2 weeks but looks like its a blighted ovum! Called GCRM as was quite distressed & scan with them now on 31 October so yet another 10 day wait!  Almost convinced that it's all over as think my symptoms are not as bad as they were (not going to loo as often & not as nauseous).  GCRM said it was too early to see with an abdominal scan but after reading so much online I'm not convinced that is true!  Only hope it was too early or a misdiagnosis - if the worst happens & we do another IVF cycle there will be no temptation to do an early scan!! DH is still praying & telling me to be more positive as I am still pregnant but I just think its all over!  Sorry for being negative after all the positive posts but needed a rant & to get it out of my system with people who might just understand!! 

Wish everyone all good blessings x


----------



## FertileRoad

Twiceasnice- I do hope that the scan is wrong, my fingers are crossed for you and re your rant - just go for it girl. Like yourself I had the nausea and the going to the loo.

I have been ranting at my DP which is destroying our relationship, we are arguing all the time about it its not healthy. I reading over and over about treatment and keep saying look this didn't happen, maybe its cos of this ...... I feel we have to wait to the 31 Oct also to find out what went wrong.

has anyone heard of Antiphospholipid syndrome - I am going to ask my own GP about this as I have bad circulation in my legs and suffer from sever migraines.


----------



## Garfield123

Twice as nice I really hope you get the results of the scan that you want I agree I think it was too early to see all that.would you recommend gcrm


----------



## Garfield123

Sorry girls ment to ask how much can I expect to pay for drugs at gcrm really just trying to work out costs etc


----------



## Jules13

Hi Garfield, I paid about 690 for flare protocol drugs that was for norethisterone, gonalf, ovitrelle and prostap. I guess it depends on whatever protocol u get put on. When are you starting and have u decided on going with GCRM? I wouldn't go anywhere else, I can't say a bad word against them!

twiceasnice, What do they mean by a gestational sac? I would call GCRM again and tell them how upset u are about not knowing what's going on and ask them to see u sooner. Its a long time to wait while being upset. You're paying for private treatment so you should be able to demand a quicker scan if that's what you're wanting. On my last cycle with them I did a clearblue digital hpt at 6weeks and it came back at 'pregnant 1-2weeks' and it shouldve said 4wks+,  I also had some light bleeding so obviously I was worried. When I called them they took me that same day for a scan. I really hope that everythings ok for you but if I was worried I'd talk to them again just to reassure you. XX


----------



## stelpo

Can I just add my tuppence worth in re early scans, in their defence you really do need to leave a few days between scans in order to see anything different, remember we are looking at things measured in mm - it is better to leave a few days and get a definitive answer than look within a couple of days and potentially still not get a clear answer as things have nt really had a chance to develops sufficiently to see a discernable difference - know its hard, but it is the right thing to do, and whether private or nhs doesn't make a difference, the rate of development doesn't change....and yes, I am fully qualified sonographer so I really do know what I'm talking about!

Fingers crossed for good results all round! 

Love to all

S x


----------



## Garfield123

Thanks Jules for your reply.im an ni girl and am working out the difference in price between Belfast and gcrm.had a failed cycle my amh is low as well not sure if exact figure .were going to go again feb  march next year I really hope you get your bfp this ome around


----------



## twiceasnice

I would def recommend the GCRM to anyone who wants to try IVF - they have been really good.  Was surprised to get this far in all honesty! 

Jules - the gestational sac is the black circle we see on scans and the baby etc develops in it - mine measured small for 6 weeks & you would expect to see a yolk & little bean of a babe! Unfortunately we didn't see anything in it! 

Stelpo - does it make a difference this early if it's an abdominal scan as opposed to a transvaginal scan? I had an abdominal scan.  More worried about the size of the gestational sac than the fact we couldn't see anything due to the fact it was an abdominal scan & may be harder to see!  All the websites indicate that the sac should be double what mine was at 6 weeks!  Still trying to hold out some hope & praying for the best but preparing for the worst!


----------



## stelpo

Hey Twice, probably a vaginal scan would be clearer at 6 weeks, but if they could see enough through your abdomen then thats OK. 6 weeks is right on the cusp of whether you should see something or not, may be just too early.....good luck!

S x


----------



## Jules13

Ah I see. Well listen to what steplo said as she knows what she's talking about. I just thought that if u were worried then it may put your mind at ease having another scan done but she's probably right. Just try to hold off and hopefully everything will be fine when your scan date comes around. Its easy to say don't worry cos we worry about everything when we're in situations like that but just try to not stress yourself out. Hope ur ok x


----------



## stelpo

If its any consolation, I'm in a similar position and trying to resist temptation with the ultrasound machine right in front of me lol - I have been bleeding for pretty much 8 days now, on Tuesday last week we still had one heartbeat (there were 2 a few days earlier) and I just need to wait it out til Tuesday to see if its hanging on in there...not easy for any of us  

Fingers crossed

S x


----------



## twiceasnice

Thanks for your support ladies! It's not easy but helps to vent with those who understand!!

Stelpo - goodness knows how you resist! Sorry to hear about the twin & pray the other one stays with you! 

Jules - I see you lost yours at 6 weeks & it's heartbreaking!

I just wonder of more support should be given (medication) after transfer.  I had 3 miscarriages prior to having the twins 10 years ago.  I see other people had medication after transfer & think I'll ask about that when I have my review. No idea what type of medication they give after transfer though! 

More prayers tonight for us all! 

X


----------



## Clairabella

All over for me almost as soon as it started. Levels have dropped and I've started to bleed. Best of luck to you all. I will keep an eye out for all the bfps. no doubt I'll be back once we decide what to do next 

Xxx


----------



## Jules13

Aw clarabella I'm so, so sorry to hear that. I know exactly how you're feeling. I lost my pregnancy at 6weeks and its heartbreaking. We wait so long for our dream to come true and then its cruely taken away. Its so unfair but in my experience its made me stronger and more determined to keep on trying in the hope that one day it'll happen. You'll need time to yourself so make sure u get it. 

Sending u a hug x


----------



## twiceasnice

Clairabella - sorry to hear your sad news! I hope to see you back on again if you decide to give it another try! Best wishes & a big hug! x


----------



## Pretty please

Hi girls
Looks like a lot of you are going through a lot of stress at the moment. Stelpo- I see you were want to have a scan today? How did it go? Clarabella, really sorry to hear your news. I've had a number of early miscarriages and they are devastating. 
I'm going through my 5th (4th full cycle with one fet) and have my first scan tomorrow. My amh is a ridiculous 2 despite me being 35😓. I'm not expecting many follicles given poor response on the past but will be delighted if I see 3 or 4 that are heading in the right direction. It's guy trenching this process isn't it. X


----------



## stelpo

Aww Pretty, it really is a tough process isnt it  

AFM, I had a scan last night instead of this morning and little one is still hanging in there - but within an hour of the scan I had the biggest bleed yet, soaked through all my clothes in an instant and huge clots (sorry TMI!) That was a lovely dog walk...  Anyway, wasnt too concerned as I knew half an hour before it was ok, and they dont generally just fall out with no warning! Had a quick look this am (OK, there are advantages in being a sonographer!) and still all ok with hb. Bleeding is coming from the other twins sac, so I guess it just all has to resolve itself - still very unnerving though, just want it to quit. On the bright side, my consultant saw yesterdays scan and wasnt concerned and has given me the go ahead to fly long haul next week, so I guess he's happy enough.
Dont think I will relax at all through this pg!

hugs to all
s x


----------



## stelpo

PS Clairabella, sooooooo sorry to hear your news


----------



## Pretty please

Glad to hear all seems well stelpo. X


----------



## rosebud5

Hello Ladies - really feeling for everyone on here right now.  There seem to be a lot of highs and lows.  Hang in there everyone.
AFM - I've started my northistrone tablets.  I normally feel excited at the beginning but this time I just feel all negative and a bag of nerves.  Its my first time on the flare protocol and I am hoping for a much shorter stims phase this time - 19 days last time - must be a record.  I'm just dredding scan after scan of being told to come back on Monday ... Wednesday ... Friday ... never ending and then it not working again.  I just feel so stressed.  Trying to get ahead with everything at work too.  I know I'm so incredibly lucky to have little one already ... but when I picked her up at nursery the other day she had apparently been telling everyone that she had a sister.  Lots of jokes about me having my orders ensued ... if only they knew.  Just wish I could calm my anxiety and get on with it.  Really wondering how I'm going to get through it this time. R x


----------



## Pretty please

Hi rosebud, I know the feeling being negative...in some ways mabye a good defence mechanism though. I know I find it's best to think the worst then anything else a bonus. 
First scan today- 2 piddly follicles at 21 and 18. Egg collection mabye Friday!!!! After 5 days of stims! Looks like I'll get 2 eggs, and that's if both have an egg. This 35 year old seems to have dried up!!! X


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: i am so so sorry for your loss hun x look after urself, i no what its like and its so devestating xxxx huggs to 

Stelpo: aww hun u Are going thru the mill at the minute sorry u lost one of ur twins hun xxxx i am hoping the bleeding stops soon and glad ur scan was ok with other baby  

Hope everyone else is ok xxxxx


----------



## Pretty please

Trigger done....roll on Friday. X


----------



## 8868dee

Ooh gl pretty please xxxx

Afm: well my hubby is home now  so we will be making our fet review appointment tomorrow xxx then going from there so hopefully will be having fet round 2 soon xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Egg collection went well apart from getting one egg!!!! Yes, one lone ranger.... I have definately dried up!! Don't feel that disappointed, weirdly enough. Now waiting for tomorrows dreaded phone call....then to see if it develops. Transfer Monday, if we get that far!!! X


----------



## stelpo

Ooooh fiongers crossed for the lone ranger Pretty!   It only takes one.....

S x


----------



## Pretty please

Oh I hope so stelpo!!! Thanks. X


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Ladies

I've not been on for a while. Looks like we'll be starting next month. Our appt to discuss treatment & consults are on 31st, my last period was 20th so just made it in to start before Christmas. Have no idea what's going to happen. My AMH is 4.9, which is apparently normal for me but low response predicted. 

Sending babydust to you all


----------



## Pretty please

Hi foxybaby, that's great you can start before Xmas.....and before we are all snowed in most likely! X


----------



## Pretty please

Good news so far....wee embryo fertilised. In all our full cycles (4 of them) we have had 100per cent fertilised so I'm thankful that hubbies little spermies are still working! Transfer Monday but embryologist going to call tomorrow as well to update. Going to try and keep as busy next two days so not to think about it. Have already been up since 6.30am cleaning the house! X


----------



## Jules13

Pretty please, that's great news! I only had 3 eggs last time and was worried about fertilisation but its true what they say... It only takes one! Hope this is your time! Have they mentioned anything to you about DHEA? I've started taking them as I've also got low amh and its to try to improve egg quality and quantity. I'm starting my next cycle next week and I'm curious to know if they've made any difference. Good luck for Monday! X


----------



## FertileRoad

Good luck to all those stimming.
DHEA - why are those with low AMH taking this and were you advised to do this via GCRM DR. Curious as  I am seeing DR Marco G on 31st and have lots questions to ask ie how did I only get one egg when I wasnt stilling I was getting 4-7 it doesnt make sense. I see a lot more are only getting one egg.


----------



## Jules13

Fertile road, I had a cycle of ivf with GCRM in July. I have an amh of 4 which is low for my age. I had ten follies during scans but only managed to get 3 eggs from them. At my review appt with Marco I asked if there was anything I could do to improve egg numbers and he gave me a leaflet about DHEA. They aren't licenced in the uk but he recommended a website where I could order them in from America and this is what I did. Apparently they're only good to ladies up to the age of 38 but its still something I'd ask him about. He didn't tell or recommend me to use them but he suggested I look into them and make my own mind up about. I think he was just trying to keep himself right asa there's been no research done in the uk with them so uk drs can't advise patients to take them but he seemed confident that it was something that could help me. Hope this helps x


----------



## Pretty please

Hi fertile road. As my amh is only 2.2 time was of the essence and you have to be on dhea for 3 months - if I waited till then I might not have hit any eggs at all. 
Jules, hoping its made a difference for you. X


----------



## Pretty please

Wee embryo still hanging on in there!!! Transfer planned for tomorrow morning. This is the part I hate- lying there trying to keep your legs from quivering!!!! X


----------



## FertileRoad

hi been reading a few threads some negative and some positive but the main topic that keeps coming up is that the clinic is great but all seem to be on the Flare Protocal - and the perception I am getting is people dont think that its tailored to them. So I though that I would detail my Flare Protocol - too see if its the same as others or if there are differences. Here goes:

Around day 21 start Norethisterone tablets 5mgs twice daily - one in the morning and one in the evening - 9 days
break then on day 5 after stopping Norethisterone and injection of Prostrap (only if period has started)
on day 2 after Prostrap start Gonal-f at 250IU daily for 9 days (2 scans during this stage on day 6 and between day 8 & 11)
prep for EC - Ovitrelle 250iu
after ET next day- Ovitrelle - 8 clicks only


----------



## Jules13

Fertile road, I'm also at GCRM and just about to start the flare protocol. I was on it in July and it worked for me so that's why I'm doing it again and not changing anything. I'm exactly the same re norethisterone, prostap gonalF etc.

I haven't noticed that its mostly flare that they use but I think the reason you seem to find more people at GCRM on flare than at GRI is because most girls wh go private are because they're too old for NHS and don't qualify for treatment therefore having to go private. Flare protocol seems best suited to older ladies with low egg reserve (like myself) and they aim for quality over quantity. I have every bit of faith in them that theyve tailored my needs but if you (or anyone else) isn't happy then make sure its discussed in detail and make sure you're getting what you're wanting/needing. 

Hope everyones well and good luck for tomorrow pretty! X


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hi Everyone

FertileRoad I seem to be on the same protocol too.  Started the tablets twice a day yesterday for 9 days then 5 day break then the injection etc.  My AMH is normal for my age (40) and my last two cycles I had a good number of eggs in both which mostly all fertilised.  For whatever reason though both cycles failed  

Pretty lots and lots of luck for ET tomorrow  

Jules and Foxy good luck for your cycles  

What is DHEA Ladies?

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks for all your kind thoughts, back next week for my review. Anyone know the minimum wait after chemical to restart? I'm probably going to have to wait til new year because of the Xmas closure 

Fertile I was on a long protocol for my first cycle and short antagonist for 2nd to stop overstimulation. I haven't had a flare protocol, I think the flare is for low amh but I might be wrong. they adjusted my short protocol from the standard after discussions with prof and didn't give me the metformin, so I did feel as though my treatment was tailored to suit. When is your review now?x

Dee great news DH is home, not be long to wait now 

Prettyplease good luck for transfer xx

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Jules, Clarebella, Hopeful2b - thank you for your response my review is on 31st pm - DP not happy that its taken 3 weeks for an appointment plus giving me 3 weeks to calm down has ot worked.. Yes I have a few things I want to say to the Dr Marco G when I meet him. I have to say that all the smiling faces to me doesnt mean a great service, the nurses I had were very inexpereinced, I would accept that all have to train but when your paying good money they should be up to date and informative of what they are doing, I am not at the Sourther general hosptial which is a training hospital. I did make my opinion known to Pat who swiftly next time gave me another incoompetent nurse. I also felt that I would have been able to speak to the Dr a lot more as to be honest its his reputation that your going for. I feel that GCRM has grown bigger and are not dealing with everyone individually. I got as far as it fertilised but implanting and it sticking was my down side. When I look back when I returned home the day after ET when I went to the loo I had only way to describe clear jelly foam come out of me I now wonder if that was the fertilised egg all gone if thats the case I live 5 min drive from the clinic I would have thought it should have stayed in a lot longer esp with my pelvic muscles they are hard and tight. Will I go for it again I would like to as we got to the ET which is incredible, money is there but can you keep flushing it down the loo. I did think of DE but DP not keen at the moment as its not my genetic egg then we thought of adoption which is not genetically our either but we would love the child as if it was our own gentically. 

Has anyone used the councelling service? - DP thinks I need too
Rant over


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi there !


I don't really post much anymore. I last used GCRM in 2010 and thankfully I have two two year old perfect little boys as a result.


BUT I would say it was not an easy journey. I had one self funded treatment in Edinburgh, then one cancelled at GCRM as I was not responding to the drugs. I then had another cycle trying the flare protocol which was much better and I managed to get 4 eggs. Two good quality embryos were transferred and it still didn't work. So we tried again, same protocol and what do you know this time it worked, and it was twins. I did nothing different, in fact if anything I think I was so demoralised and expected it not to work that I was less obsessed with everything. It was the only cycle I didn't have acupuncture. I'd had it for years previously. I suppose what I am trying to say is that sometimes there is no one reason for success or failure. I was nearly 40, with other health issues and 3 failed cycles behind me but it worked against the odds. 


I can't speak for GCRM in 2012 but I did find them to be fab compared to the NHS. The communication and attention to detail was so different. I think any sooner for a review appt might be too soon for a lot of people. I seem to remember it was about a month for us. Did you try to get an earlier one ? 


I used the counsellor at GCRM who was excellent. I travelled from Edinburgh a few times on my own. I would recommend her. It sounds like you are very angry at the moment at your situation and looking for somewhere to channel that anger, this isn't good for you or any treatments you may have. 


Infertility and IVF is a horrible thing and you need nerves of steel to go through it. There are no definites (other than emptying your bank account   ). The road is long and difficult and it times it seems you are constantly being met by brick walls. I hope you find your way and begin to feel better about everything and hopefully things will begin to make more sense soon and you can decide where you want to go next. Sometimes taking a step back for a while is good as it can take over your life.


I'm sorry if anything I have said offends. I've been there and I know only too well how awful it is to not have answers and just want to shout ' Why didn't it work ?' I hope rather than think I'm being smug you can see that it can work out and that one day whatever course you take you can look back on this period and just see it as part of the process of creating your family.


In the meantime I would give the counsellor a ring.....


Keep strong.


Minnie


----------



## stelpo

Minnie, I echo everything you have said, it's so easy to look for someone to be angry with when it just doesn't work, but there are no guarantees - all the clinic can do is take the process so far then it's up to nature - this is why people don't get pregnant naturally every month too....hope you feel better soon fertile  

S x


----------



## Pretty please

Hi fertile road. I would echo what Minnie has said. If we knew what made it work then we could bottle it and make a fortune! Today's was my 5th transfer and believe me, I've tried everything! Acupuncture, steroids, pineapple juice, lying like a dying duck for 3 days (literally!).....the list goes on. Implantation is an issue that seems to baffle even the experts and it appears that they is no specific formula which guarantees success.  I do believe however that if you had an unlimited amount of cycles then one would eventually work (age and ovarian reserve-amh, depending) but that takes money and an emotional constitution that probably not many of us have.  Counsellor is worth a shot....can't do any harm and a place for you to express your feelings.  If your husband is anything like mine, he doesn't do emotions! 

Afm- transfer done and dusted. One 8 cell on board which apparently looks good quality.  Marco did the transfer and policy is now to use the ultrasound (never in my last 4 cycles) How we got this far having just one egg at collection is beyond me! Think he man upstairs is watching over me! Test date 9th November.  In the passive been a serial early tester but determined not to this time- messes with your head! 
X


----------



## Pretty please

Sorry - there are a few typos above- damn iPad!!! X


----------



## 8868dee

Yay! For u being pupo pretty please xxxx hope the 2ww isnt to hard on u xxx

Afm: well we booked our review/consents apt for fet number 2 which isnt until 14th november and we have to pay for it as we have just gone over the 2 month review appt mark which i never knew exsisted. Looks like we will have fet number 2 now after the new year due to my cycle falling around christmas and the clinic will be closed then x


----------



## Garfield123

Fertile road hang in there pet I know it's hard for you thanks for sharing those thoughts as that's how we all feel

Pretty please that's good re ultrasound fingers crossed for you 

Minnie your stories amazing imagine if you hadn't of went for the 4 go

Steplo what stage u at now sorry girls if I have left anyone out I find this ourm harder to keep track off I'm going to gcrm at ome take next year eeekk


----------



## stelpo

Hi Garfield
Just made it to 10 weeks with a singleton after losing a twin at 8 weeks - obv mixed feelings but so glad one is hanging in there. Still finding it hard to believe that it actually worked......

I was also on the flare protocol, I think as someone else said they usually use it for older ladies over 40 - who by that very fact have lowish AMH, even if it is normal for their age -mine was 7.9 in March - i guess they may also suggest it for younger ladies who have "poor for their age" AMH as well?

Good luck to you all - off on hol for 3 weeks but I'll be checking in on you all!

S x


----------



## Garfield123

That's fantastic stepto I'm sure your delighted keep us posted and enjoy your 3 weeks of holidays do


----------



## Pretty please

1 past 3dt- feel really weird today. Normally at this stage post transfer I feel nothing but this time I've got cramps to my right side.  There is no way anything can be happening yet so maybe it's just all he poking and prodding that went on yesterday! Hoping that it isn't a period on its way already- surely not. So here I was, trying not to analyse anything and I'm already doing it.  Think I might update very day just so I can look back on it all and remember what I felt at each stage....maybe useful for some of you in the future? Sorry if I end up boring you! X


----------



## Pretty please

2days post 3dp- day 5 really.  Today is the day that my wee embryo would be reaching blasto stage, if it's going to get there.  Took my hcg injection earlier, so officially my body thinks its pregnant already! Cramps have lessened today although there is still a slight ache down there, particularly on the right side.  Bought pregnancy tests yesterday and have given them to dh to hide! Plan to test next Thursday which is one day before my official test date.  

How is everyone else.  Twice as nice, how are things with you? X


----------



## rosebud5

Hello Ladies
I have a question. I stopped my northiestrone tablets on Sunday ... I have a scan and prostap booked for Friday morning. When did AF come for you? What if I get to Thursday and it hasn't come ... should I phone GCRM and delay the appointment?? I knew I'd be on edge waiting for it to come! And here I am stressing about it already and I'm barely started. R x


----------



## Jules13

Hi rosebud, I was the same as you with my last cycle. I was so worried that everything would be delayed because af might be late. I was also due my prostap on a Friday and my period came on the thurs so everything went to plan. If it isn't here by tomorrow afternoon I'd give them a wee call as I don't think they'll give you the prostap without af. 

I'm starting norethisterone tomorrow so I'm not that far behind you! Good luck with your cycle. Also good luck to everyone else. Just been reading back a few pages and good to hear that steplos Singleton is doing well. XX


----------



## Pretty please

Hi rosebud.  I stopped the northisoline (bad spelling!) on the Friday and got my period on the Monday, so 3 days later.  Your 3 days in so hopefully it will come tomorrow. It came with no warning either and was a really heavy bleed.  I know gcrm normally want you to bleed before prostap, so definitely give them a call tomorrow if still no bleed and let them advise you. They will probably tell you to come in anyway and take your bloods to monitor your hormone levels. X


----------



## FertileRoad

My review meeting was today, all went well told the Dr how I felt about the nurse and he felt concerned and will be speaking to all of them that they should have been far more informative and careful on what they were telling me and doing. We can go again for ICSI but it has to be sooner rather than later ie wait for my next period which he thinks in about 5 - 7 weeks and then count 21 days from there. EVEA not suitable as I will not be able to get 5 eggs. He recommends and if he was in my shoes DE whow go to Valencia 12 week wait and have a approx 63% chance at the cost of £9000 treatment only does not include our accomodation and flights. A lot to think about. Waiting for DP to come home he had to nip away after the meeting for business, I feel like getting my glad rags on, lippy on and wait for him to come home so that we can go to the local hotel for a drink and a chat.


----------



## Pretty please

Hi fertile, lots for you to think about. 66 per cent is an amazing success rate but there are lots of questions that you and dh would need to ask/discuss . Sounds like you had the chance to discuss your concerns which is good and hopefully you can decide what you want to do in the near future. Going out tonight sounds like a great idea- a few drinks and have time to talk without any distractions. I think we all "lose ourselves" a bit during ivf and it's nice to feel "normal". Enjoy your night! X


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all hope u r all ok x 

Do anyone know the christmas opening times for gcrm as if we cycled next month then i would be due blood test for OTD on 31st dec and i cant see them being open then but thought i would ask x


----------



## Clairabella

Dee I recall reading a notice to say the last date to start stims is 1st December with last EC 14th December, then next stims start date would be 27th December... So i think they must be open 31st x


----------



## Pretty please

Dee, I got bloods taken between Xmas and new year 2 years ago so think hey are opened.  Best to phone them to put your mind at ease.  Would you be okay about gong through the dreaded 2ww over Xmas though?!!! 

Clarabella- how are you doing now? Feel for what you have just gone through.  I've been there and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.

3days past 3dt.  Cramps pretty frequent now.  Can't work out if its like period cramps or "good" cramps! Did anyone else feel cramps this early with a bfp ? Willing away the days....going to my bed at 930 every night to pass the time! This is my 5th 2ww and they don't become any less tortureous! X


----------



## rosebud5

Period still not here!  Argh!  I still have to go in tomorrow for my appointment.  If no bleed before then it'll just be a scan and bloods.  I can't believe I am willing my period to arrive!!!!  Where is it?!?!


----------



## Pretty please

Oh rosebud, what a nightmare!!! Hopefully you'll wake up with it on the morning!!! Our bodies are crazy when you don't want them to be! X


----------



## rosebud5

Still no period today.  I still had to go in this morning so they could see what's going on.  Scan showed lining really thick and no cysts or anything so nurse thought period must be due really soon.  I wish it would just hurry up and get here.  Anything that can be done to make it come?  Thought I might go crazy in the gym tomorrow and see if that helps.  Hope all well, R x


----------



## Pretty please

Is it a case of just waiting then till the bleed rosebud? Have they booked you another appointment? 

4dp3dt- getting scunnered of these cramps now! It's like a full ache all the time with at times stronger pains down each side.  I seen to be getting really hot in bed at night, which may or may not be due to the steriods.  Trying to keep busy, willing away the days.  Can't believe that I've been off work and can't go to the gym, buy clothes (just in case!) , have a wee champagne tea (obsessed with thanks to groupon!) and do fun stuff.  Instead I'm on this blasted iPad going insane!  X


----------



## rosebud5

Hi Pretty  Please ... the 2ww is crazy isn't it!?!  It can really drive you up the wall.  I've to go back on Monday.  I too am analysing every twinge today ... but for totally the opposite reason.  Here's hoping I get mine and you don't get one for 9 months! R x


----------



## Pretty please

Ditto rosebud! X


----------



## Pretty please

5dp3dt- no changes really.  Still got cramps although not quite as sore but with some shooting pains.  I'm totally convinced that af is on her way.  I normally get stomach pains for a week before af comes, and this feels really similar.  Went to see sky fall this afternoon wit the lovely Daniel Craig so that took my mind off it for a bit.  Got a Chinese in so about to get ready for x factor.  Bring back Simon I say! How is everyone else? X


----------



## Garfield123

Hi pretty please I really hope this is your ime.im a ni girl nd am heading o gcrm in march 12 would you recommend them . Did you take the dhea supplement.any advice re gcrm in general wascdr guidon your consultant.you said this was you 5 th 2 ww that mut be soo difficult.have u never ot a bfp.we ot a bnf in sept in Belfast I had no real symptons during the 2 ww do the ,ore you get the better.re x factor I agree bring back  Simon.how much did your meds cost at gcrm


----------



## Pretty please

Hi Garfield. I've actually been pregnant 6 times in he last 4 years- 3 miscarriages and then 3 ectopics.  Needed ivf as I've had both my tubes out.  Thankfully I've got a 6 year old son who I had with no issues, but since then it's been a nightmare.  
I've found the gcrm good.  I've got to know the staff quite well and the vast majority are lovely.  It's become a big business since I've started going and maybe losing a bit of its personal touch, but that was probably inevitable. 
My drugs package was around 600 I think but had meds left over from a previous cycle which brought the cost down a bit. I didn't take dhea as time was running out for me- I'm 35 and my amh was 2.2! Think you have to be on it for 3 months so time was of the essence.  Dr G is very nice- he's the main man so to speak so knows his stuff. X


----------



## Garfield123

Oh thanks for your reply god love you  hopefully this will be your time.i have a reduced amh as well not sure what it is your right not hanging about.hang in there the 2 ww is a killer


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies hope your all well  
Im hopefully getting started with gcrm they have all my notes so just waiting on the nurse to call to see when i get started i missed a call on friday and by time i got the message the nurse wasnt in so have to wait till monday   im also a northern ireland girl so all my scans and bloods will be done over here and just over to gcrm for ec and et!!
Im hoping to get started before xmas but mu period isnt due till end of nov and not sure on what protocol il be put on! do they close over xmas?
Hope x


----------



## Pretty please

Hi hopewishpray. Yeah they close for egg collection over Xmas so depending on your protocol I think you might have to wait till january x


----------



## Tulipsss

Hello ladies
Just wondered if I can join you.  Have just had my consultant appointment at the GCRM - got our consents appt on the 22nd.  Think we will be starting IVF tx in January.
Lx


----------



## Garfield123

Hi hope wish and pray I'm a ni girl two had first ivf sept .12 bfn .what made you choose gcrm whose you consultant at satelite clinic .how have you found them is there a waiting list to start with them


----------



## Pretty please

Welcome tulipsss! Looks like a few if you are starting early next year. 

6dp3dt- weirdly the cramping has stopped! Not sure if that is a good or bad thing now?!!! Crazy but I was so worried about the cramps, now I'm worried why I don't have them!!! Insanity! Just know I'm going to test early but going to try and hold off till Tuesday/ Wednesday. My husband had hidden the tests so don't want to tell him so might buy more tomorrow! Just worried though about the trigger still being on my system. Does anyone know how long it takes to leave your system? X


----------



## Garfield123

I think 10 days but google it


----------



## twiceasnice

Hi all

Sorry not been on for ages but have had a look through what's been happening & wish everyone good luck whatever stage you are at...

AFM - didn't go for a scan last Wednesday and reverted to the appointment booked on Wednesday 7 November.  Still feeling symptoms such as tender breasts, only slightly nauseous, terrible skin (dry skin & spots on face and shoulders/back), feeling faint if stand too  quickly (fainted last Friday when jumped up off the sofa from a lying down position) and clothes certainly tighter.  No negative such as bleeding or spotting.  Still worried that the 6 week scan only showed an empty gestational sac.  My hope is that it was an abdominal scan & that it was too early to see anything without a transvaginal scan and/or because of slightly later implantation.  I should be around 9 weeks now so hopefully I will see something in there on Wednesday.  Almost in denial & wish I had never had the early scan and then I would actually have been more relaxed over the last few weeks and been able to actually enjoy the feeling of being pregnant.  Lots of prayers & fingers crossed.  

Hope everyone else remains positive & look forward to hearing more good news....


----------



## Pretty please

Welcome back twiceasnice. 2 days to go then . The waiting must be torture for you . 

5dp5dt- cramps are back!!! No other symptom . Praying for sore boobs but nothing. Pma has gone put the window, not that I had any before. Going to buy a couple of first responses on my way home and test in the morning. That will be 11dpo so should pick up if it's there. X


----------



## Garfield123

Oh good luck pretty please do gcrm wit until day 14 to do blood test


----------



## Pretty please

Gcrm normally do a blood test on day 15 but as that is on a Saturday for me they do it on the Friday. Mabye shouldn't be testing but my impatience has got the better of me. Got my first response ready for the morning- unless I chicken out! X


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome tulipsss xxxx


----------



## Pretty please

Hi dee. Did you phone the gcrm to see if you could start your fet this month or are they closed? X


----------



## 8868dee

Hi pretty pleased i have a review appt on nov 14th which will be too late for this month so will ask them then about fet december if my af came today then i worked out i would be due to test the 31st december which they will be closed but af hasnt come so may still have a chance for dec fet i might ring tomorrow to see if dec fet will be able to go ahead but dh reckons we should wait for appointment to ask about dec fet


----------



## rosebud5

Well now I know why AF hasn't arrived...  I ovulated after I started taking the tablets.  So even when I stopped taking the tablets my own progesterone is keeping AF away.  I had a blood test and scan today.  They think I should get my period in 2-4 days and then we can schedule the prostap injection.  Its only an extra week probably but its a bit frustrating.  At least I know why now and can just try and get back to patiently waiting.

Good luck with the testing pretty please!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and everyone else getting started and hoping to get started soon.  R xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Your husband sounds like mine. He has far more patience than me whereas I want to know things instantly! X


----------



## Pretty please

My rosebud, that sounds confusing!!! Did they say if that happens often? I know what you mean about waiting but hopefully the week will go in quick. At least you know what's going on now. X


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah he is very patient pretty please lol x 

Rosebud: hope af arrives soon so u can move on with treatment xxxx


----------



## rosebud5

They were really clear it was nothing to worry about.  Its just a timing thing.  They said they calculate when they give you the tablets to be sure you'd normally have ovulated already.  But my cycle is quite long and I have never normally ovulated by the point at which I started the tablets.  The tablets don't stop you ovulating so I guess it must happen sometimes ... although in my googling frenzy this weekend I couldn't find any chat about it happening to people normally.  Who knows!!!R xxx


----------



## Pretty please

11dpo- well...... There is a line!!!! Used first response this morning, actually at 4am! Now I'm worrying that it's the trigger and I've tested too early! Does the worry ever stop? Anyway, cautiously excited, but not even told dh. Don't want to get his hopes up so will test again Thursday with him there. That will be the true result. X


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies 
so i got talking to the nurse yesterday and aslong as my period comes brfore the 27th of nov i can have icsi before new year   my period is due the 24th so please make it come on time for once   
because my amh is 28.7 i have to start metformin on monday then call them on the first day of my period!! has anyone else been put on metformine? i spoke to her about my last tx and not even making it to test date bleeding 7days early and she said i may be lacking in progesterone so they might double up the crinone gel!!
she was going to send my prescription yesterday so does anyone know when i should get the call from drugs company as i would need to get metfromine soo to start on monday!! 
Hope x


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi Garfield123
Sorry only seeing your message now  
I decided on gcrm because of their reputation i also looked at sims dublin but their prices are much more and to be honest in the concultation their were things the concultant was telling me that i knew were not true ie my amh was LOW!!
Im under dr mcfaul it was between him or dr abaje (spelling prob wrong) but i could see dr mcfaul sooner and because my dh works away i wanted him at the concultation so the date suited better waiting time was just a week from ringing and found him very good so different from nhs you actually get your concultant ringing you!! when you start tx dr mcfaul said it could be any of himself dr abaje or dr traub scanning but all the results are sent to gcrm and they make all the decisions and call you direct!!
Thats all i can say just now as only starting but so far any worries or questions have been answered with only a phone call!!
When are you thinking of starting tx?
Hope xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Prettyplease: fx that its a real bfp hun xxx if u can wait till test day i would xxx not long now tho xxxx


----------



## rosebud5

Pretty please my fingers are crossed for you too!  AFM - period finally arrived today ... a week late.  Booked in for prostap on Friday morning ... here we go again!!!


----------



## Garfield123

Thanks hope wish and pray I'm thinking of starting end of feb march  but I have my rv at rvh  at end of nov so it depends what my amh is.im thinking of going with dr Roberts as I don't want rfc knowing that I have treatment elsewhere in case the three free ges ones in.but maybe thats silly I was under dr t but he's winding own I think.as you say it sent matter anyway as they make ll the decisions .yes feedback re gcrm is fantastic kinda hard to believe I just know if I went back to rfc and got a bnf I would kick myself for not putting myself out and trying gcrm .do you p,an to travel before ec etc

Pretty pease well done alls looking good hi o everyone else


----------



## 8868dee

Glad ur af arrived rosebud  gl with treatment xxx

Goodluck with everyone else and ur treatmentsxxx


----------



## rosebud5

Thanks Dee - good luck with yours too!  Not far off now, R x


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah not far off now rosebud hun xxx not sure if we will make it for fet this month as af started today and my review/consents appt is on 14th so we will see what they say otherwise it will be after xmas now xxxx  but either way its not long xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Dee, Rosebud, hopewishpray- its all happening for you guys soon!!!  Its amazing how desparate for our period we are at times!  That's the hard thing with wih IVF- its totally outwith our control. 

Twiceasnice- your scan will be today hun.  Hoping it goes well and you can see that everything is fine and begin to enjoy the pregnancy.  Let us know how you get on. 

9dp 3dt- who was I kidding that I wasn't going to test till Thursday?!!! Did another one this morning and the line is still there! It's mabye just as light but came  quicker so I'm feeling alot better about it today.  Might even tell DH!  I think he's fed up with me being so moody! 
It's weird as I have no symptoms other than being roasting in bed at night.  I few gurgglings in my tummy but the cramps have gone now.  Just paranoid everytime I go to the toilet that I will see blood.  It this worked it would be a miracle with an amh of 2.2 and only one egg collected at egg collection!  Will wait and see.........x


----------



## 8868dee

Prettyplease: Ooh i do hope its a bfp come tomorrow  one more sleeps  fx fx fx xxx

Twice: hope ur scan went well hun xxxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Rosebud5 - good luck on starting on the 'trip'
Twiceasnice - hope all is ok - let us all now know, please

Well decided to give GCRM another chance with my own eggs. DR G said my AMH will not go down which is good only problem I have it getting the egg to stick so I have stated my folic again plus the pregnacare pre conception tablet and daily dose of aspirin. Probably going to go for the scratch on day 21 - not looking forward to that but me and DP need to try we are so wanting our own family. Well its back to work for me on Monday thats me had 4 weeks off - not sure about going back my colleague is telling everyone that I have cancer - how nice! Not sure when to re try DR G said my period should be about 7 weeks from AF on 11 October so I may wait for another cycle and start after NY. DP wants us to go away to the Canaries or Carribean before we go ahead. A wee holiday in January sound good.


----------



## Garfield123

Fertile road did u ever take dhea

Pretty please let it be a positive what day post transfer do they  tell you to text on  did u take dhea


----------



## 8868dee

Fertileroad: glad u have a plan hun xxx gl with ur treatment xxx and how horrible of ur colleague to go round saying that xxxxx


----------



## Pretty please

Fertile road- glad you have a plan. A wee holiday sounds very tempting! 

Garfield- no I never took dhea. Time was of the essence due to my amh. Official test day is Friday which is day 14 and a blood test. Gcrm normally test on day 15 but that is on a Saturday for me so it's the Friday. Hoping for a beta 100 or more.

Thanks dee- the waiting is torture. X


----------



## 8868dee

It is torture x my last cycle fet i tested and drove myself nuts so this time im not going to test x


----------



## Pretty please

That's wise dee. I did try but couldn't hold out. My 5th 2ww and I've succumbed every time! Pathetic! Agree that it sends you loopy do I don't advocate doing it! 

Twice as nice- so hoping things went well today. X


----------



## twiceasnice

Afraid it wasn't good news at my scan - saw the sac with something in it but much smaller than they would expect to see.  Got excited when nurse measured the CRL only for her to then get doctor who said he wasn't able to see it, that there was no hope but to go back for another scan next Wednesday to confirm non viable.  Said I may bleed in the next week.  DH and I both devastated as can't afford another attempt.  It's been an awful year, I've lost my business, been declared bankrupt, lost my house and car.  All of these things were material and although awful are only material things! DH has stuck by me through it all & for that I am so grateful. Feel like I have let him down so much!!  Just feel pretty useless/hopeless just now! Sorry for rant but know you will all understand! I just don't deserve my DH & feel he would be so much better off with someone younger!! :-(


----------



## Pretty please

Oh twiceasnice, what can I say except I'm sorry you are in this situation. To get that far without a happy ending is devastating. Life can be so cruel. I've had 6 miscarriages and know how painful they are. It's not your fault, and your dh will know that. Be there for each other and hopefully time will heal the pain. X


----------



## FertileRoad

Twuiceasnice - my heart goes out to you, sending you big hugs, please rant as much as you want as we have all been in your situation. Hold your DH he is a gem just like you. 

Garfiled - DHEA - I am over the hill for those tablets you need to be under 38 yrs old.


----------



## 8868dee

Twice: oh hun i am so very sorry xxx rant away xxx its an awful situation take care of urself hun xxxx


----------



## rosebud5

Twiceasnice - that is just so very hard.  But don't you be thinking for one second that you don't deserve your DH. The sun will come out again ... it just doesn't feel like it now ... but it will.  Take care of yourself. R x


----------



## twiceasnice

Thanks everyone! Think it has really just hit DH this morning as he was in tears too.  I am due to start a new job next week after being unemployed for the first time in my life after my business ceased trading.  Just feel so completely useless as a person right now!  Has anyone used the Counselling service at GCRM?  Think I might just need someone to talk to about the way I feel right now as my head is all over the place.  Have lots of question that I want to ask and will have to write them down before next Wednesday so that I don't go in and my mind goes blank!! One question is, having had 3 previous miscarriages, was there anything they could have given me to support the growth after implantation? 

Wishing everyone else has better luck than me! x


----------



## Pretty please

Twiceasnice- they gave me a blood thinner (clexane) and steroids. Apparently the steroids are to help with implantation and the clexane for miscarriage. Normally they give them after a couple of faile cycles but I would ask at your review meeting. Never used the counsellor but have heard of some that have and apparently shes really good. X


----------



## Pretty please

BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Delighted to say that on my official test day (14dpo) I am pregnant!!! Level was 235 which they described as a strong positive. If anyone would have said that this would be the outcome I wouldnt have believed them. 

I hope that this give some hope to all you girls out there undergoing treatment, or considering it.  With an amh of 2.2, one egg collected and thyriod issues on top of it, the odds were against us.  I used to scorn the phrase "it only takes one" but on this occasion I was wrong.  It's early days as I have a history of miscarriage but for now I'll enjoy the moment.  I hope I haven't bored any of you with my daily updates, and hope some of my ramblings will help some of you symptom spotting in the 2ww.  Will continue to be on, although perhaps not quite twice a day!!! 
Xxx


----------



## Garfield123

That's great pretty please so delighted for you it gives me hope as I have a reduced amh not sure what the level is  can I be cheeky and ask what age you are and what attempt is this


----------



## Jules13

Hi ladies, well i havent been on here for a while but logged in today to see how everyones been progressing. the first thing I read was about pretty please having a BFP. Im so so so happy for you! I remember reading ages ago that you only had one egg and I was hoping it would be THE one, well it was and I couldnt be happier for you! Im half way through my 2nd IVF cylce with GCRM and im praying like mad that Im as lucky as you. I wish you a healthy happy pregnancy!

also Id like to say how sorry I was to hear about twiceasnice's sad news. My heart goes out to you. With my last cycle I was also fortunate to get a bfp but sadly lost it weeks later so I know what an awful time youre going through. Life can be so cruel at times and theres nothing you couldve done differently for a different outcome, its just so sad. I hope you're ok and have lots of support around you x x

good luck to everyone else whos starting soon, or midway through a cycle x


----------



## Pretty please

Thanks jules- hoping your cycle gives you your bfp too. See you last pregnancy sadly ended. Glad you felt able to try again. 

Garfield, not cheeky at all- these things are important!!! I'm 35. I've had 3 fresh cycles and one fet, all at gcrm. The fet was with one blastocyst and it resulted in twins! Sadly I lost them at 10 weeks. To be honest the pregnancy was weird from the start. I started bleeding before test day (for 4days) did a pregnancy test the day of test day and it was negative. I canceled the blood test but they asked me to test again 4 days later 19dpo and it was still negative. A week later I started bleeding again and second sense made me do a test which was positive! Think the babas where never meant to be. No one could explain why it happened.

As for my full cycles, never a hint of a bfp. As you can see this was my 5th 2ww and it didn't get any easier. X


----------



## 8868dee

Prettyplease: congrats hun xxx i am so so happy for you xxxxx sorry u have been thru a muscarriage before its horrible as i had one in may i was 11wks xxx i am so wanting to start my cycle now lol 

Everyone else hello and hope u are all ok and having a nice weekend

Afm: got our review on wednesday for our bfn fet which was july/august time we will also sign the consents form for next fet which will be in january so not long and as christmas is coming up it should go fast x am dreading beginning of next month as on the 12 is when i would of been due 😟just trying to focus in christmas and our next cycle ad hopefully that will make it easier to bear.


----------



## Clairabella

Hello all, not been on for a while, been away licking my wounds, now back and impatient to start again!!

Twiceasnice - I am so sorry   you have had a really rough year and my heart goes out to you.  Haven't used the counsellor but think it can't hurt to get to talk things through with an outsider, other people can be too close or say the wrong thing.Your hubby would hate hearing you speak like that, he won't ever think like that.  I know as my husband has said to me I'd be better with someone who I can have children with, but I get really frustrated as it is HIS children I want to have, not anyone elses!!!  And he automatically blames himself when treatment doesn't work, when sometimes it is just one of those awful cruel things that life throws at us.  Sending you love xx

Prettyplease - wonderful news!  You really are an inspiration with your perfect one egg, and proof that the saying is true.  I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy. xx

Fertileroad - glad to hear you are going again, we are going to try the scratch thing this time too.  The thought of it freaks me out but worth a shot now I have had one failed and one chemical, I will give anything a bash!  An exotic holiday before you start sounds amazing x

Dee - hope your review goes well and I will be waiting here to cycle with you in January   Hope december is not too long a month for you xx 

AFM just need to wait the next 2 cycles out.  Need a minimum of one but I will run into xmas shutdown so will be the new year before I start.  Will just need to eat and drink my way through the festive season


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi everyone,
Been lurking on here for a while now. I cycled with GCRM back in March but unfortunately it was a BFN. The cycle itself went well so I'm not sure why it didn't work - the million dollar question! I can see some familiar names on here and looks like I'll be having ICSI again at the end of Jan/early feb, keeping some of you company!
Great to see a BFP on here - big congrats pretty please!!
Hopefully we can all support each other over the coming months and weeks xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: i hope u have been ok hun x am happy u will be cycling with me  x

Gnd: nice to see u again hun xxx hope u have been ok xxx gl for ur next cycle xxxx


----------



## twiceasnice

Hi ladies 

Why are we always all waiting? I have calmed down a little now after my scan on Wednesday & hate the wait for my confirmation scan this week!  Thank you all for your kind words of support, it really has helped me! 

Prettyplease - congratulations & I pray all progresses well for you!

Will let you all know how I get on this Wednesday as still no physical sign of miscarriage yet & my symptoms are still so strong.  Might opt for D&C if nothing happens as just want it over now! 

Good luck to everyone else whatever stage you are at - its a difficult journey, especially if patience isn't your greatest virtue!!!

Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Twice: yeah we are always waiting for something in this journey xxx hope u r ok and sm thinking of u xxxx


----------



## rosebud5

Congratulations pretty please!  I thought I had posted a message on Friday ... but I noticed it didn't appear.  Anyway ... very happy for you.  Wishing you all the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Twice - hang in there hun.  I have been through that particular wait myself and its so hard.  Thinking of you.

AFM - well after prostap on Friday and being all geared up to start stims yesterday I was totally ill on Saturday night and am still a bit poorly.  I had a really sharp upper stomach pain which just wouldn't shift all Sat night and all yesterday.  I had to go to out of hours on Sun morning and was given some tablets which have helped.  I think I am on the mend now - but its not how you want to start this process.  I phoned the gcrm emergency no. yesterday and thought then might tell me to pull the plug on this round but they didn't so I started stims last night.  Hopefully if the getting better thing continues today then I'll be fine tomorrow but its not good.  Anyone else been poorly for part of their cycle?  Its the whole patience thing again isn't it?  If this round doesn't work I am going to think argh - I should have just delayed until January!  But then when I am standing here and the door still being open for to do just do it ... well its hard not to just go for it!  I wanted to be all healthy for this go and now I don't feel that great


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies 
Congratulations pretty please im delighted for you  
Twice im so sorry honey my heart goes out to you please take care  
AFM i started my metformin today so just waiting on af which i hope comes on time as really dont want to delay tx till jan as dh is due to do his captains ticket and will be away for 6weeks and very stressed!!
Felt very emotional today think after my first icsi failing i was quite naive and expected it to work as we had really good embies but now i know how easily it can go wrong and how devastating it is im terrified it wont work  
sorry for the depressing mail ladies need to get my positive head back on!!
Hope


----------



## 8868dee

Hope u feel better soon rosebud hun xxx im sure it wont affect ur treatment but if u r worried maybe ring dr g and ask them might put ur mind at rest. 

Hopewishpray: i hope ur af comes on time xxx same here i thought my fet would work as we had top wuality embie put bk but it didnt work so now am very nervous about starting fet again in jan xxx fx for ur cycle xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Girl next door- welcome! This site has been great for answering questions so fire away! 

Twice- thinking about you.  Hope tomorrow brings some closure for you. 

Rosebud- that's a shame you feel rotten.  The timing couldn't be worse. Gcrm obviously know what they are doing though, so must be fine to start Stims.

Clairbella- two cycles will hopefully go in quick. Let's hope next cycle brings your happy ending.

Dee- how are you. Glad to have hubby back?! 

Hopewishpray- your allowed to moan Hun so feel free.

Afm- I'm doing well.  Panicked at the weekend and did more tests, which thankfully came back stronger. The worry never ends.  Still no symptoms although a bit tireder although my husband would say that I'm always knackered! No sore boobs, sickness or anything. In a weird way I want symptoms! One of the embroyologists that I got to know during my 5 cycles phoned me today to say congratulations which was nice.  She said it is really rare to get a bfp when only one egg was collected. Made me feel even happier. Hopefully my wee miracle.


----------



## 2Angels

Hopewishpray have u got a price yet for your drugs if u dont mind me asking


----------



## 8868dee

Prettyplease: yeah i am happy he is home  feel more secure with him here x i was like that till bout 6 weeks i think couldnt help retesting lol x


----------



## hopewishpray

2Angels yes i have all my drugs delivered it was £614 although i need to ring fiona tommorow cause we spoke on the phone about doubling my crinone gel because in previous icsi i bled 6 days early and she said about giving a 2nd hcg injection but in the drugs theirs only 12 crinone gels and 1 ovatreille pen so not sure if she had spoke to concultant and if its getting sent out later on!!


----------



## twiceasnice

Hi Ladies 

Think my wait is over as started bleeding last night with some mild cramping today and more blood.  Guess that my 'natural' miscarriage has started and the scan tomorrow will hopefully comfirm that its all out.  Just want to get back to normal now and reassess where we go from here.  Anyone ever heard of a 40 something conceiving naturally after failed IVF?  We can only live, pray and hope!! 

Thanks for listening to my rants - have felt like I was going mad over the last few weeks...

I should start a new job next week so at least I'll have something positive to focus on.  I'm certain it'll be a little bit different to having your own law firm and being your own boss but I do believe that the stress never helped my attempts to conceive over the last 4 years....

Hope everyone else is in a good place...


----------



## FertileRoad

Back at the doctor today as an emergency to top off the IVF failing I now have stomach reflux - getting medication for it but also I am waiting to be admitted to hosptial for my gall bladder. So my next round of IVF all depends on what happens. Where do we buy the new future happy, healthy deck of card!


----------



## 8868dee

Oh twice xxxxxsending u my ❤❤ today hun xxxx

Fertileroad: oh no hun xxx seding u my ❤❤ also hun xxx hope ur reflux n gall bladder gets sorted asap xxx

Afm: well i am bk to clinic at 4:30 fir my review app following my failed fet and hopefully signing the forms ready to start in january x if dr g doesnt suggest putting 2 back do u think it will be ok for us to suggest putting 2 back ? Also i have pain quite a lot where my fallopian tibes were before the ectopic do u think i should mention this to him it only happens when i go to number 2 (sorry tmi) and sometimes is quite severe


----------



## 2Angels

hopewishpray are you on the antagonist protocol im going to be going with gcrm also


----------



## Clairabella

Twiceasnice lots of love to you xx

Fertile, hope you get your health sorted soon. I wish we cud all turn over that lucky card. It's surely only a matter of time x

Dee how did you get on? They will let u put 2 back if u want, we have each time. And certainly now uv had a bfn. Won't be long now


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all 

Went to our appt and dr g said he would only recommend putting 1 back again this time as we got pregnant on first go so have only had 1 bfn. I think before they will put back 2 i have to have had 2 bfns also they dont like to put 2 back in me as i am only 29 they are worried because of the health risks of twin ivf pregnancies and dr g said i am 6 times more likely to go in to labour early with twins and get pre eclampsyia . Because of this we have decided to go with his recomendation again. But if this is a bfn then as we will have 3 embryos left we will definatley have 2 put back. I do not feel pressured into going with his recommendation and i trust his judgement. If this cycle is a negative then i think they will recommend 2 next time and if they dont then we will x


----------



## hopewishpray

2angel yes im going on antagonist protocol just praying that af comes in time to have it before xmas!! when are you starting yours?


----------



## rosebud5

Gee whiz!  Why is it when I want to be a rosy cheeked fertility goddess I am stuck with horrible stomach cramps?  Day 4 of stims ... day 5 of crampy stomach bug.  GP thinks it should clear up by tomorrow and it has got much better and gcrm think I should keep going too ... but I wanted everything to be perfect for this time round.  Not fair!


----------



## Pretty please

Rosebud- day 4 already! That's has come around fast (you probably don't think so though!) . Have you a scan already.

Fertile- you aren't having much luck just now. Hope things improve. 

Dee- its so hard to know what to do re how many to put back.  I've now had 3 double transfers and two single, and ironically it has worked on both single! My husband thinks if you have two back they fight each other! Dont think that's been scientifically proven! 

Claribella- how are you feeling? 

Twice- how did your scan go? Please let us know how you are.

Hi to hopewishpray and 2angels too- you girls are NI girls aren't you? 

Afm- phoned the early pregnancy unit at the royal yesterday.  They even know my voice now which is a bit embarrassing. I suppose not many people have 3 miscarriages and 3 ectopics in a row though! I have a scan booked for next Thursday.  They seem to think I should see a fair amount even though I'll be just on the 6 week mark.  My scan at gcrm isn't till 5th December and there is no way I cold have waited till then!


----------



## 8868dee

Prettyplease: it is hard to decide what to do to be honest but we are going to use one but if its negative then we will deffo put two back next time which will then leavr us with one embryo left x so roll on january xif my af comes on time then transfer will be around 21st jan day before dh bday  and test day will be 1st feb hopefully it will work this time xxxxx gl with ur scan hun x i not sure ehat u will see at 6 wks as my scan was done at 8 weeek and heart could be seen then xxxxx


----------



## 2Angels

Im starting next month all beenin well have you got ur dates yet for ec et etc r when do they give them out just trying to book time of work for it & wanting to know how soon ill get dates etc


----------



## twiceasnice

Hi Ladies

I put my scan off until Monday as the cramps & bleeding were quite bad on Wednesday.  Odd but no more blood since yesterday tea time so only bled from Monday until Thursday.  Will let you know how I get on after my scan on Monday.

Keep on going everyone - it'll be worth it in the end!

xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Thanks for letting us know twice. Hope your bearing up. 

I'm having really sore cramps today so getting a bit concerned due to my history of miscarriage. I'm lying in my bed praying that they will be gone in the morning. X


----------



## twiceasnice

Pretty - thanks for your support! I'll pray that your cramps go & all is well for you! 

Just heard today that yet another friend is pregnant (naturally) - seems to be everywhere you look when something like this happens!


----------



## rosebud5

Twice and Pretty hang in there ladies.  Thinking of you both.
2 Angels - I got the dates for my first 3 scans and they play the rest by ear depending on the speed things move at, but then I'm a bit of a bit of a slow / unpredictable responder.  As you've gone through it before they might be able to give you a better idea than they can with me.
AFM - continuing to feel better every day.  What timing for this bug.  My little one has now come down with a vomiting bug too.  Its been quite a stressful week.  Day 6 of stims today.  I had my scan this morning and it showed a 13mm and an 11mm follicle on each ovary and also a few 10mm and under follies too - praying they come on a bit for my scan on Monday.  I was on stims for 19 days the last time - I thought I would never get there.  I think this is better than my first scan last time around but I am not sure.  Just trying to play it all by ear and keep calm ... easier said than done though, R x


----------



## 8868dee

Twice: hope u r bearing up hin ❤❤❤ xxx seems like that here too hun xxxx 

Prettyplease: hope ur cramps have gone by morning hun ❤❤❤

Rosebud: hope ur wee eggs grow some more over weekend ❤❤❤ xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Cramps better- thankfully!!! 

Sounds like things are developing rosebud. Can't believe you were on stims that long!!! I was 5 days this time! X


----------



## 8868dee

Rosebud i was on stims for 17 days in april


----------



## Pretty please

Can't believe the length of these stims for you girls!! Must have cost you a fortune on drugs. X


----------



## rosebud5

Oh Pretty it did cost a fortune.  Were you on flare this time?  I understand that's a shorter stim time.  I'm hoping to be a bit shorter this time.  Its not even just the length of time you have to take the injections or even the money (although that definitely hurts a bit) its all the appointments you go to where you are hoping right - surely I'm ready this time - only to be told not yet.  I began to wonder if it was ever going to come together for us.  When they finally said right you're in for egg collection on Friday I nearly passed out.  I thought it was never going to happen.  I respond quite oddly though.  I have a high AMH but respond quite poorly in that I get huge numbers of smaller follicles and it takes ages for any of them to get to a decent size. I'm feeling a bit rubbish this morning with a bit of a sore lower back and feel a bit bloated. I really hope the scan looks good tomorrow.
Dee - 17 days for you in April - not fun is it!  But how great you are on for a frozen transfer next time.  My little one was a frozen transfer - our 4th treatment.  My BFP last year was also a frozen transfer, but unfortunately it was not to be.  I have a real soft spot for frozen transfers to the extent that I would like to freeze our embryos (assuming we get that far) and go back for an FET.  However,  don't think there is a medical basis for that and I would never go against their advice.  
Enjoy the rest of the weekend folks
R x


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah it was a pain being on stimms for so long rosebud  but got there in the end lol x so far i have only had one fet and that was a negative so im hoping that next time it will be positive x gonna ask or added progrsterone support as my fet is natural and therefore no meds but i just think i might need added progrsterone x  rosebud my amh is 17 and they said that i produce loads of follies but they seem to take a while to be big enough and even then i only managed to get 7 tho 7 apparetly is a good number x it was my first cycle so of i have to do another full one they may start me on higher dose of stimms x


----------



## rosebud5

Well its theater for me on Friday.  I have to have half my dose tonight and then ovitrelle tomorrow night.  Not sure how many eggs I'll get.  3-4 are mature enough already.  There were a few below the line so hopefully they'll grow over the next few days.  I like theater on a Friday.  It takes the decision of whether to go to work the next day out of my hands.  I am probably going to take all of next week off but I don't like taking a day off between collection and transfer if I don't have to.  Dee - I had an FET that didn't work before the ones that did work.  I didn't feel that positive about them until it worked, but a lot of people like them because they are less stressful in some respects than fresh rounds.  I wish you all the luck in the world with yours, R xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Great news rosebud- is that 10 days then you've stimmed for this time? I had theatre on Friday and agree, it seems better to have it that day.  At least you know your embryos will go back next week so you can plan around work. Looking forward to hearing your news on Friday. X


----------



## rosebud5

Hi Pretty Please - It is 10 days on stims this time ... never ever ever has it been that short for me!  Never had anything less than 2 weeks and this is my 5th fresh round of ivf including one cancelled one.  Who knows if it will work ... but its been nice to get calls about my bloods etc and them not be scratching their heads about why I am taking so long and why I am responding in a certain way.  It feels like something has been figured out that wasn't figured out before.  Just hoping that it results in something good!  Hope you're keeping well, R x


----------



## Pretty please

Had scan this morning , at 5w 6d, and saw a wee heartbeat flickering away! Didn't see a lot else however! I'm just so relieved to have seen it as one of my miscarriages was a blighted ovum. Back next Thursday for another scan.  Think the royal will be my second home! 

Rosebud- all the best for tomorrow.  Let us know how you get on.


----------



## 8868dee

Rosebud: thanks hun xxx yeah i had a feeling on my first cycle which was fresh cycle that i was pg and on the fet i had a feeling it wasnt going to work x but hopefully next one will work fx fx xxx gl tomorrow on ur ec hun and hope u get lots of eggies x 


Prettyplease: as its early there prob wont be a lot to see hun but so pleased u got to see ya wee babas hb hun xxx


----------



## rosebud5

Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies. Am alittle nervous. Will let you know how it goes.  They must be busy tomorrow as I am not in until 11:15am.  Its quite good though as we have a bit of a drive so at least we can stay at home tonight.  R xxx


----------



## rosebud5

Hello ladies.  Well egg collection went fine today.  I got 10 eggs, but some of them were not mature enough so its more like I got 6 or 7 eggs.  Just waiting on the call tomorrow morning to see how fertilisation has gone.  We are using Eeva.  I'm a little nervous about it ... what if it comes back that none are viable?! With Eeva aiming for a day 3 transfer so I'll be back on Monday - assuming there's something to put back!  Time to chill I think!


----------



## Pretty please

Great news rosebud!!! I'm intrigued by the evva thing so it will be interesting to see what happens. 6 or 7 eggs is fab. Hope you manage to sleep tonight.... Let us know how your morning phone call goes. I hated that but! X


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies just a quick one from me my AF came today   so have my baseline scan mon and hopefully start stimming then very nervous 2nd time round


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all  

Not been on in a while, hope everyone is well

Prettyplease - wonderful news, what a relief, you will be looking forward to next Thursdays again 

Rosebud - hope your eggies get on well tonight.  We used eeva too and will use it next cycle.  I have to say, they put 2 high predictors in, and I did test positive, though had a chemical.  But the low predictors didn't make it to blast.  So it was right for us, so take heart that you will get high predictors and you can trust what the machine says.

Hopewishpray - excellent news you are ready to go again 

Dee - hope you are happily waiting, is DH still home?

Well AF is starting today, which I was hoping would be delayed til Monday so I can sneak in just after the xmas break, but looks like I will be too far on to start then and will need to wait another month.  Anyone know the latest day you can start stims on antagonist protocol?

xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Your AF has arrived - I still waiting since 11 October Dr G said about 7 weeks. What was the time scale for everyone else (no doubt cause I have asked the question AF will appear)


----------



## Clairabella

fertile - poor you, hopefully not be long.  get your white trousers on, that will get AF started. Last cycle I waited just over 6 weeks, think it was because of the prostap, but this cycle the day I started bleeding from chemical til now has only been 31 days.  Did you book an exotic break for January?x


----------



## rosebud5

Just a wee quick post from me ... 9 of our eggs fertilised which is more than we expected.  Embryologist said they wouldn't have fertilised if they were not mature enough ... I was surprised as I thought it sounded like 6 or 7 would be the max that would fertilised from what we were told yesterday.  So back to the waiting and seeing again.  Embryo transfer on Monday.  Just praying we get at least one high predictor.  I really hate the bit on Monday where we will be waiting to find out.  I usually literally feel like I am going to freak out.  Thanks for all the lovely supportive comments.  

Sounds like there will be lots going on here on the this board soon with so many ready to start now or in January.  Good luck to all! R xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Brilliant rosebud!!! 9 is fantastic!!!! Will they call you tomorrow as well? 

Clairbella- glad your ready to try again. Sorry it looks like you will miss a month but that means that you hopefully can fully enjoy the festive period. 

Fertile- my cycles were all over the place after my ivfs. Weird how some people return to normal quickly and others not. 

Afm- trying to carry on as normal- if that's possible. Had good news yesterday recmy thyriod. Seems the medication I'm on is working as its now functioning within normal limits. So relieved as that issue has been linked to miscarriage. Scan again on Thursday. Living week to week for these scans!! It's a shame girls that ours are never totally normal pregnancies! X


----------



## rosebud5

Hi Pretty - yes - they are going to phone tomorrow too x


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hi All

Not been on for a few weeks hope everyone is ok.

We had EC yesterday and got 4 eggs which I was a bit disapointed about as previously we have had 8 and above although this time we were on the flare protocol which is new for me.  Anyway 2 of those have fertilised so I am now feeling so worried that these two little embies wont make it to Monday for our ET.  I am   that they hold on and its good news as I don't think I can go through this again.

Rosebud looks like we will both be there on Monday for ET.  Lots of luck


----------



## Pretty please

Try and keep positive hopeful. I only got one egg at collection and am 6 weeks pregnant. I've now learned its quality rather than quantity. The flare protocol seems to produce better quality. X


----------



## rosebud5

Hopeful - I'm with Pretty on the quality rather than quantity.  Her story really inspired me and I've seen other similar stories like that on this site.  Its not what you start off with that means anything ... its what you end up with that counts.  When I was worrying about how many eggs I would get yesterday my hubby kept reminding me that in nature you would only get one or 2 eggs and most of the world get pregnant with one or 2 eggs in a cycle.  Here's hoping that there is a mega party going on in the gcrm lab this weekend with all our little embies going crazy dividing!!!!  Wishing you the best of luck with it all, R xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella : hi hun xxx hope u r ok xxx teah dh is still home not away now till next year sometime x 

Fertileroad: after my mc my af arrived 5 weeks later x

Rosebud: woohoo so pleased 9 fertilised hun xxx

Hopeful: dont lose hope hun xxx i pray and hope that they make it to monday xxx

Afm: all christmas pressies are done  and i got myself a job woohoo its a part time cleaning job do hopefully will pass the time xxx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Morning All

Waiting for a call this afternoon from the clinic to let us know how our embies are doing, I am completely on edge about it and its all I can think about especially since EC on Friday.  I pray its good news later and they are still dividing.

Pretty/Rosebud/Dee - thanks for your positive comments, I know its all about quality and not quantity but cant help worrying that these two wont make it.  DH keeps pointing the same thing out to me too and is trying his best to keep me positive.  The injecting etc is so much easier than EC onwards I feel totally lost and not in control of anything now.  I am trying to eat what I can to help the lining of my womb ready for ET tomorrow but cant find that much info in the Zita West book.  Eating walnuts and pineapple, veg, live yoghurt etc, does anyone know the best things to eat to help for implantation/thicken womb lining??  

Pretty you have given me hope too that our embies could result in a positive pregnancy.  Sending you lots of   and   your little one stays strong x

hope everyone has a happy and relaxing Sunday x


----------



## hopeful m2b

Just heard that the two embies are top quality and doing well so fingers crossed for tomorrow.  Thinking of trying assisted hatching as we have had two failed cycles already.  Anyone had any experience of this? x


----------



## rosebud5

That's brilliant Hopeful! Two top quality embies is fantastic. Ours are still hanging in there too.  Its nice to hear from them on a Sunday.  Not all places do that.  I know what you mean about feeling out of control.  When you're in the clinic and seeing people, getting phone calls, doing injections, at least you feel like you are getting feed back on how you are doing.  Although egg collection is a bit stressful, I like feeling like all the people who can help us, the doctor, the nurses, the embryologist are all around ... when you're back home waiting that's when I go nuts.  I'm not sure what to advise in terms of what to eat.  I have heard things like pineapple juice and brazil nuts, but I think if you eat a normal healthy diet then that will be fine ... although I must admit that I've had to rely on my old chums Ben and Jerry to see me through some of this!  All the things you mentioned sound like they would be really good for you.  I just want to make it through to this time tomorrow with something still to feel positive about.  I really hate sitting in the waiting room waiting to see the embryologist.  Deep breaths and hope that Phillip Schofield and Holly what's her name have something interesting to talk about to keep me distracted from my own thoughts. Fingers crossed for us both tomorrow, R xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Great news girls!!!! It's good at you both can go through the 2ww together- think it helps when someone is going through it at the same time. The only thing I did differently this cycle was drink pure pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts daily. Was sick of them by the end!
Being on tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! Then the craziness can really start! X


----------



## hopeful m2b

Rosebud lots and lots of luck for you tomorrow.  What time are you in for ET? I am having a sedated transfer as on my last cycle I had a really difficult and painful transfer.  Still got to decide whether to go for assisted hatching or not


----------



## rosebud5

Hi Hopeful - I am in at 10:30.  What time are you in at?  That's great you are getting a sedated transfer.  I wish the whole thing could be sedated ... including the 2ww!  If you've had a difficult transfer before that sounds like a good plan.  Even if this one was fine the anticipation of it is stress that you just don't need.  I asked about assisted hatching on Friday - I said might as well throw everything at it.  The embryologist said that it was appropriate if your "zonas" on your embryos were thick - so I think its something you can decide on the day.  I think they will guide you as to whether it will help you or not.  You might not need it and so its reassuring that they said to me they wouldn't recommend incurring further cost if there was no need for it.  Hope you get a good night's sleep. R xxx


----------



## stelpo

Hi ladies
I had assisted hatching on my last 2 cycles based on my age only - apparently the zona's were fine, but as they said, sometimes old eggs (!) can be slightly harder to penetrate so they basically left it up to me. We went for it and the second time, it worked  
Good luck!!

S x


----------



## hopeful m2b

Rosebud we are in at 12.30 for a 1pm transfer.  Sending you lots of   for today.  Let me know how you get on.  I think we will probably go for the assisted hatching as we haven't tried it before so probably worth a try.

Stelpo thanks for the info it helped me make my mind up.  Even though the embryologist said yesterday that they didn't look like they needed it I think its worth trying as I am in the age bracket for it and we have had two failed cycles already.  Glad it worked for you x


----------



## 8868dee

Gl today girls with et xxxx and hope the 2ww isnt to hard in u both xxxx


----------



## rosebud5

Hi Ladies - Hopeful keeping my fingers crossed for you today.  Hoping you are on the way home now with some nice little embies on board!  We didn't see any other couples there today apart from people who were leaving when we were in our room.  I was going to make a point of giving all the ladies big smiles in case they were you!
My transfer went well.  The eeva feedback was for 3 high predictors so I have 2 on board now - a 7 and 8 cell both graded 4/4.  The other high predictor and the others which were low predictors are being cultured on for a few more days to see what happens.  I think if the high predictor which is being cultured on conks out I am going to find that a little hard to hear and I think it may squash my positivity. I am trying really hard to be positive.  Bizarrely I prefer frozen embryo transfers.  I have never had success with a fresh transfer, but really hoping that it is different this time.  Today was my 7th embryo transfer between trying for our last and trying for this one.  Sometimes I just can't believe how much we all have to go through!  I normally go negative so quickly feeling as though that somehow that protects me and makes it easier to deal with when it doesn't work.  My test date is Dec 7th.  My first goal is to try and get passed next Tuesday without bleeding - that was when it all went wrong the last time ... as if I have any control over it!  Well this is the hard part now: injections, scans, egg collection and transfer are nothing compared to this 2 weeks of slowly going insane.  R xxx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hi Rosebud we too have 2 grade 4/4 top quality embies, one which was at 8 cell one at 6 cell.  The 2ww is where I usually loose all positivity but going to try hard this time to stay positive.  We have the same test date 7th Dec so fingers crossed for both of us.  Keep me posted and we can maybe help each other through the next two weeks and try to stay sane!


----------



## rosebud5

That's brilliant news Hopeful! So delighted for you!!  Yes lets keep in touch and try and get through this madness together!  R xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Wow girls- these embryos sound great!!! To have 2 top ones put back is a brilliant achievement. Well done!!! Now let the madness start! X


----------



## rosebud5

Random question ...following egg collection on Friday I have had a bit of very low abdominal pain.  I told the clinic about it today and they didn't seem worried and thought a bit of tenderness was normal.  Generally its not so bad that I'd even want to take a paracetamol, but every now and then it can be a little more sharp.  TMI alert - a little wind too.  Did anyone else have symptoms like that and how long did it take to go away.  Thanks, R xxx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Rosebud I have had some cramping and some sharp stabbing twinges too since EC on Friday.  Last one was last night and has been fairly painful at times.  I've also suffered from wind too but not so bad in this cycle as previously.  I've had no pain today so hoping it has cleared up now.  x


----------



## MrsRed

Hi ladies, I'm new to GCRM and Fertility Friends but had a FET today and I too need the support in the crazy, mind blowing 2WW!!! I have a query, when do you start taking Clexane? Is it the day of ET or the day after? Let's hope it's the lucky 3 and we all get a lovely BFP next week! My OTD is Thursday 6th aaaarrgghhhh I need to get past Mon/Tues first though 😜


----------



## rosebud5

Thanks Hopeful.  I've already started the search for something to worry about!  Hopefully it will be gone tomorrow.  Just don't like to think of anything preventing little embies from snuggling in.
Welcome to the 2 week madness Mrs Red.  I was on the flare protocol so I can't help with your question of when to take clexane.  I am on for 8 clicks of ovitrelle on Wednesday.  
Fingers crossed for a hatrick and 3 BFPs!
R xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Welcome mrsred. You should start clexane on the day of transfer. Also if your on steroids, 2 in am and 2 in pm. 

Rosebud- I had stabbing pains from collection onwards- right the way through to 7dp 3dt. I was worried about them but on hindsight it was probably a good thing! X


----------



## MrsRed

Thanx Pretty Please, injection now done!


----------



## MrsRed

How is everyone doing this evening? 

I'm doing ok, the day has flown by and I'm hoping this continue until OTD!


----------



## hopeful m2b

Morning All

Welcome to Mrs Red hope you are ok this morning during this madness  

Rosebud how are you today?   2 days past ET so our little embies should be at blast stage today   I am due to take my 8 clicks of ovitrelle today too but am also taking clexane and the prednisolone, I was on the flare protocol which is the first time I've tried it.  We also had the assisted hatching so gone all out this time.  If it doesnt work then there is nothing more we could of done.  But at the moment I am still keeping positive.  Fingers crossed for us all  

lots of love x


----------



## rosebud5

Morning ladies,
I am doing fine so far.  Just enjoying some nice lazy time off work.  I'm off for the rest of the week and then back on Monday.  Took my ovitrelle this morning.  They said anytime today - so I did it after my breakfast - I just couldn't wait to do something again!  Hopeful what are your other 2 things that you took today for?  I was on the flare too.  Who knows what the outcome will be, but it seemed less stressful than the short protocol which was on last time.  Much less time on stims which was great!  
Well ... back to the chilling! R xxx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hi Rosebud glad you are doing ok.  The clexane is a blood thinner injection every day to help blood flow to the womb and the prednisolone is to help suppress the immune system I think to stop my body rejecting the embies.  I am off for the week too, supposed to be relaxing but find it easier to keep busy as takes my mind of things.  Just been out for a walk with the dogs as a little exercise cant hurt.  I did my ovitrelle at lunchtime, felt like I was injecting hardly any amount with just 8 clicks x


----------



## rosebud5

I know Hopeful it does seem like hardly anything at all.  In fact lune that I am I phoned the clinic to check that it really was such a small amount and they said it was indeed a tiny amount.  I'm not taking it as easy as I'd planned.  I know I am extremely lucky to have our little one around.  I asked the clinic about lifting him - he is 30lbs+ as I can't really avoid doing it.  I was trying not to lift him and then he fell over and I just swooped him up without thinking.  Now I am thinking I might have messed everything up.  Its not like doing it caused any strain at all or that I even felt anything when i did it - I do it all the time.  But I had planned to be lying flat out today just chilling - not lifting a finger - but that is not how the day is unfolding.  Oh dear - crazy thinking has started already! R xxx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Rosebud I did exactly the same thing and rang the clinic, what are we like! but I was worried that it wasn't enough.  Dont worry about lifting your little one I'm sure you will be fine.  I've been worrying about the same thing with the dogs as they pull on the lead sometimes plus I have a job interview this afternoon and wasnt sure whether to go or not in case the stress was not good for the embies x


----------



## hopeful m2b

ps what did the clinic say about lifting? nothing mentioned about that in the info leaflet x


----------



## rosebud5

How funny that we both phoned!  They'll probably add that to their list of things that people worry about. They didn't say anything about lifting until I asked.  They didn't say don't be lifting anything - they just said try and take it a bit easier today/tomorrow as those are the implantation days - but their general advice is just to get back to normal - which includes dogs and kids and all sorts I suppose.  It certainly wasn't an absolute ban or anything and now that I think about it - if it was vitally important they would have raised it with me. I had 3 failed treatments before it worked the last time and the time that it worked - was when I had used up all holidays and understanding from work and just went back to work after ET and my job can be a bit stressful.  I'd go to the interview.  I'm sure that won't affect anything.  Listen to me ... so much more sane about other people's worries.  I'll probably be back on here later wondering all sorts of random stuff!  Good luck with the interview! R xxx


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies 
So im on day 3 of stimms have a scan on mon(day  to see when ec would be does anyone have any suggestions of things i could be doing or taking to help my eggs grow and my lining thicken im so nervous this time because i didnt make it near otd last time i know that gcrm have mentioned taking a extra shot of ovitrelle to help implantation but they said it depends on my bloods as i have a high chance of ohss just would try anything to help them stick


----------



## hopeful m2b

Rosebud thanks, I went to the interview but dont think it went very well my mind wasn't really there.  Been on the couch since and having some low abdominal cramping this afternoon like period pains.  Dont know if this is good or bad.  x

Hopewishpray welcome.  I have been eating walnuts, seeds and pineapple along with eggs for protein and lots of veg.  Hope all goes well on Monday x


----------



## rosebud5

Hopeful - I think that sort of cramping sounds good!
Hopewishpray - I bled early on all 3 of my attempts before it finally worked with DS when I didn't bleed at all.  I bled early on my last attempt at ivf with gcrm which was a bfn.  I mentioned my concern to them about this and they said it is quite common to bleed early when it doesn't work.  I quite liked using a hot water bottle.  I don't know if it really helped, but "they" say it does help thicken your lining.  No using hot water bottle after ET though. All of Hopeful's food suggestions sound right to me. R xxx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Morning,

Rosebud how are you today? still feeling positive I hope .  AFM still getting cramping on and off, dont know what to think at the moment but still feeling suprisingly positive at this stage. Usually I am all over the place but trying hard to believe all is ok.

Hopewishpray how are you feeling today? X

I'm off for a bit of a pamper later going to get my nails done and a bit of lunch, need to start feeling like myself again as feeling totally stripped back with no nail polish, hair needs colouring etc.  At least it will take my mind off things for a couple of hours.  

Have a nice day everyone x


----------



## hopewishpray

Thanks Rosebud i will def try the hot water bottle when i said to fiona i bled a week before my test date she said that is early esp when i was on the crinone gel but she said she would have to wait to check my bloods after et to see if i can have another ovitrelle i know im probably trying to find reasons for it not working the last time when their prob isnt a reason  
Hopeful thankyou for the advise on food will def try that im keeping good took my first cetrotide injection today ouch that one hurt jst wondering am i meant to be putting it straight in or at a slight angle?  
Enjoy your pamper day today its def what you need to relax and help keep up those positive thoughts  
AFM im feeling ok still sick from the metformin but injections seem to be going ok wish it was monday though so i can see if my eggies are growing!!
Hope xxx


----------



## rosebud5

Hi Hopeful!  I'm not sure how I am feeling this morning.  I am think I am starting to over analyse every little twinge or lack of twinge.  Trying to keep it real though.  I am not as bad as I usually am ... which isn't saying much.  All we can do is take it one day at a time and today there's no sign that it hasn't worked so have to focus on that.  When it worked for me before I had no sign at all that it had worked - but each time since I constantly search for some message from my body that it has worked.  It does drive me a little crazy.  Loving your plans for this afternoon!  Frankly you deserve to be pampered as well as it being a lovely way to pass sometime.  I am having a relaxing morning and then think I will do a bit of therapeutic cooking this afternoon. R xxx
How are you other ladies doing?  Mrs Red?  Hopewishpray?


----------



## MrsRed

Hi ladies I'm doing ok. My PMA is wavering a little today because I've had three failed cycles already and my mind is saying to me ... WHY should it work this time It's a natural FET so no drugs to give me cramps,etc so other than a few twinges last night and again this morning, nothing?! Sorry ladies, you're doing so well I don't want to bring your PMA down. I've lots of things on tomorrow so that'll help me keep busy and hopefully my mind distracted. 

This might seem a silly question, is it ok to dye your hair while in the 2WW? I have some serious grey coming through!


----------



## rosebud5

Mrs Red I know its hard when you have had failure before to believe that it might work this time.  I hate to mention so much about the fact that it worked for me before - but this process brings it all back again.  I had 3 failed attempts before it worked on the 4th time.  A colleague of mine was also successful on her 4th attempt.  Many other people that you see on these boards take more attempts than that - so success does follow failure if you persevere!  I think with every round they are learning more about you. So there's every reason why it should work this time!  I am trying my best to keep a pma, but it is quite a heavy thing we're dealing with here so its only natural to feel up and down.  Hang in there!  I am taking a leaf out of Hopeful's book and going to the hairdresser's tomorrow.  I am sure I read something on the gcrm notice board about hair dye - I can't remember if it said it was ok or the opposite.  Maybe someone else knows - if not the nurses could probably tell you.  In any case I think a bit of pampering is good!  Take care, R xxx


----------



## hopeful m2b

MrsRed I know how you feel we have had two failed cycles but I am trying extra hard this time to stay positive, although like rosebud I am analysing every twinge etc but trying not to read too much into it.  We can all keep positive together, just take one day at a time   
As for the dying of hair on the info I have been given and read its not wise to do apparently something to do with chemicals.  I too have lots of grey coming through and am desperate to have my hair done but will just have to wait.  The info sheet GCRM gave me said not to dye your hair for the first three months of pregnancy!  I will be completely grey by then if it works!  

Rosebud enjoy your pampering tomorrow x

Been getting more twinges and slight cramping again this afternoon/evening and also a feeling of trapped wind high up dont know what thats all about.  Analysing again!

love to all x


----------



## MrsRed

Thank you ladies, I know all that you say is true I think earlier it was just a down moment. After posting earlier I went to check the info sheet about dyeing hair - OMGoodness I'll be like Santa by the time 3 months are up if this works   but you know what, it would be well worth it! 

All your PMA is definitely a tonic for me, we'll need to keep positive for eachother . . . says she who had a wee meltdown this afa!


----------



## MrsRed

Thanks Rosebud and Hopeful for the advice about the hair dye! I meant to mention that in my previous post


----------



## hopeful m2b

Morning

Not feeling that great this morning, was woken at 4 am with cramping and still have the most awful feeling of trapped wind which isn't moving.  Not sure if this is because of the drugs I am taking.  

Hope everyone is ok today


----------



## MrsRed

Morning

Sorry to hear you're not feeling so good this morning Hopeful, I would definitely say its the drugs. This time I'm having a Nat FET and I've noticed a big difference, usually by now I'd have had the cramps (and the wind!) and it's all down to these drugs. Naturally we think cramps . . . AF but I've read so many posts over the years from women who have had really bad cramps and it has resulted in a BFP so keep positive! X


----------



## rosebud5

Morning ladies,

Hopeful - sorry you're not feeling good this morning.  After all we've been through with drugs, egg collection, transfer and then more drugs, I have given up trying to read my body.  When I do feel any sort of pain down there I put it down to drugs or all we've been through and when I don't feel anything I think ah nothings happening.  Its impossible to read the situation! I hope you are feeling better.  As Mrs R says - we've all read about lots of people with those sorts of symptoms who have gone on to get BFPs!!  Fingers crossed and chin up! 

AFM I really do feel a little all over the place today and finding the negative thoughts creeping in.  Hairdressers made me feel much better ... but I really do wish it was not part of the standard list of questions to ask when you are getting your haircut if you think you will have another baby!  My hairdresser is obsessed with the question!!!  I think I have been asked on my last 4 appointments.  Anyway, now its almost the weekend and as I have work on Monday I am sure the next few days will go a bit faster - well hopefully.

Happy Friday all,

R xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Hang in there girls.... If you look back at my posts I had cramps all the way through and ended up with a bfp! I now think early cramping is a good thing. X


----------



## hopeful m2b

Rosebud hope you are feeling a bit more positive this evening, sending you lots of  .  My indigestion/trapped wind has been with me all day, not a great feeling but read side effects of one of the drugs I am taking and it can cause this so think its probably that.  

MrsRed hope you are ok this evening too x

Pretty please thanks for the info makes me feel a bit better knowing someone has had the same symptoms and gone on to get a BFP.

DH just taken me out for a lovely chinese so feel a bit better now although difficult watching everything I eat.  Would so love a coffee right now!

Hope everyone has a nice evening x


----------



## rosebud5

Evening Ladies,

That sounds like a nice way to spend the evening Hopeful.  I know what you mean about watching what you eat and drink - I've never needed a glass of red as much as I do right now!  I'm having a nice chilled evening too though.

Anyone out there got a bfp with not much cramping?  Its so funny Hopeful that our worries seem to be the exact opposite!

Well, feet up and trying not to think about anything other than what to watch on the telly!

R xxx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Rosebud me too feet up watching rubbish on tv now.  Have resorted to rennie tablets for my indigestion cannot stand it any longer!

Lets hope both our symptoms or lack of mean one thing a BFP!!


----------



## hopeful m2b

Morning Ladies

I can't sleep, been awake for hours with terrible trapped wind feeling/constipation.  Is anyone else getting these symptoms, really getting me down now? x


----------



## rosebud5

Hi Hopeful - goodness you were up early this morning!  Constipation can be caused by the ovitrelle and the progesterone our bodies are producing I think.  Its also a sign of pregnancy so try not to be worried.  Trapped wind will come from that too I am sure.  Didn't you think it was also a symptom of the extra drugs you are taking too?  I don't really have either at the moment.  TMI alert - I seem to be getting a slight vaginal discharge and I keep thinking it is AF and rushing off to the loo thinking this is it ... game over. I feel like I have moved into the definite knicker watching phase now.  Tuesday was the day I got to the last time and the nearer that I get the more nervous I become.  Hang in there, R xxx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hi Rosebud have been awake most of the night, went back to bed about 8 for an hour.  Took some windeze which helped for a little while but bloated/windy feeling back again now  

Read the side effects of the drugs I am taking and it states could cause indigestion but nothing about constipation.  I too have had some slight discharge which I noticed in my underwear yesterday, I didn't get any of these symptoms during my last two cycles at this point.  

Not long to go now less than a week.  I haven't even bought a pregnancy test yet as I know that I will test early if I have one in the house, did during the last two cycles and sent me  .  Can't decide whether to wait for the result of the blood test on Friday or do a test Thursday night/Friday morning so I am prepared x


----------



## rosebud5

Hi Hopeful - I'm so sorry you've had such a rough night.  I hope you manage to have a relaxing day. I am not going to test early.  I never make it to test date if it hasn't worked and have tortured myself with early tests before.  Also have a family event on Thursday so I am not going looking for bad news early.  Sorry to be sounding so negative.  I think I have gone into prepare myself for the worst mode!  I'm not really experiencing any symptoms of anything and although I am sure I didn't before either I've lost confidence in whether that memory is true or not.  Just really want to know so I can move on!  At least we'll soon know!  Where I had treatment before it was 2 and a half weeks from ET to test date.  I think by offering the blood test gcrm are helping us by shaving a bit of the 2ww.  At least I have lovely day today, which might cheer me up a bit.  Lunch with chums any minute and then meeting more chums later this afternoon.  Speak later ... hang in there, R xxx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hope you have had a lovely day Rosebud.  We went out for lunch and not long got in.  Not in a very happy mood though today, sick of the injections and pill popping just want to know one way or the other so I can get on with things.  Tomorrow is another day though and one step closer to OTD.  DH is annoying me too, he has been there every step of the way but feel like sometimes I am on my own in this especially during this 2ww, they just dont understand sometimes or seem to know what you need to hear to make you feel better.  A simple 'everything will be ok' or a cuddle would go a long way. Probably just me being a bit over sensitive at the moment feeling a bit emotional today.  Anyway moan over.  Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday evening.

MrsRed how are you doing today? x

Hopewishpray good luck for your scan tomorrow


----------



## MrsRed

Hi everyone. Not good news from me I'm afraid, I've started bleeding so I know it's over for me this time (again 😥). I'll still check in to see how you're all doing, good luck Hopeful and Rosebud for Friday! X


----------



## rosebud5

Mrs Red!  I am so sorry that you are bleeding.  Maybe its not all over yet though?  Thinking of you.  Take care of yourself and big hugs from me.  R xxx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Mrs Red as Rosebud says dont give up hope yet it might not be all over.  Sending you a big   xx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Morning All

MrsRed how are you today? Hope you are ok,   your bleeding has stopped, thinking of you  

Rosebud hope you are ok one more day down 4 to go!  

Hi to everyone else.

AFM my symptoms are coming and going so dont know what to think, trying to stay strong but in the back of my mind I'm now starting to prepare myself for the worst I think x


----------



## rosebud5

Morning All,

Mrs REd - hope you are feeling ok today.  Thinking of you.

Hopeful - I've had so many fleeting feelings of pain, gurglings, big boobs, and then nothing since yesterday that I am dizzy trying to keep track of what I am feeling or not feeling.  I hate the feeling that the boogy man is about to jump out and give me bad news!  I do feel that sort of bubbly feeling that usually leads on to cramping for me when AF comes.  The joys  Not long now though,  Rx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hi Everyone

Rosebud how are you today?  

Hopewishpray how did your scan go?  

MrsRed thinking of you  

AFM got a dull ache low down this morning same feeling I have when AF is on its way    Like you Rosebud I am sending myself crazy analysing all the symptoms or lack of and the closer Friday gets the more the dread builds of having to face the fact it might not of worked again.  When we started on the ivf route I said I would give it three cycles and after that no more.  This is our last cycle and really dont think I could face going through it all again and getting nothing at the end of it.  The feeling of despair when it doesnt work after all the time/medication etc you put into it is just awful and I dont want to feel that again.  I just want my life back.  Anyway moan over for today.

Hope everyone has a nice day x


----------



## rosebud5

Hi Hopeful - I know that feeling of dreading the realisation that it hasn't worked again. Today is the day I bled the last time - just before bedtime.  I am concentrating on getting through today.  I had to build up time off work in lieu as I used my holidays for previous treatment.  From the time I started working extra time until now has been about 2 months.  Its a long time to invest energy and get nothing in return.  But that's the nature of this game.  I felt the dull ache the time it did work for  me - feeling pregnant and feeling like you are going to get AF are very similar - I keep telling myself this although am not very good at listening to my own  advice.  I've got everything crossed for us both. R x


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies 
Hopeful my sacn went well im up for ec thurs morning at 7.30 so mad rush now to pack as we are getting the boat over tommorow  
Rosebuds right early pregnancy symptoms are very similar so try stay positive honey   
The whole process is draining ive already had a wobbler today and im not even on my 2ww  
sending all you ladies on the 2ww lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Rosebud I am   you get through tonight with no bleeding, sending you a big   and lots of  .  We can both get to Friday together!

Hopewishpray great news about EC on Thursday, will be thinking of you   

Had a bit of a wobbly day today myself, doubt starting to set in and a few tears.  As much as I want to know on Friday ignorance is bliss as there is still hope if I don't know for certain one way or the other


----------



## rosebud5

Good luck with EC hopewishpray!!  Hope it goes well.

Sorry you've had a tough day Hopeful.  Our car died today - can't be repaired.  That just made the finances of doing treatment again a little more challenging.  Please please please can it be BFPs all round and no more treatment!!!

R xxx


----------



## rosebud5

Morning All,

Hopewishpray - let us know how egg collection goes today.  Hope it goes well.

Hopeful - I survived yesterday with no bleeding, but that doesn't really make me feel any better.  I've felt a little warmer during all of this but this morning I felt quite cold when I woke up.  I have a cold this morning too - but that doesn't normally make me feel cold.  I'm a little obsessed about this this morning.  I'm not one to plot my baseline temperate - but feeling cold has got me worried.  Not long to go now though.  I hope you are feeling better today.

R xxx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Morning

Rosebud so happy you have got past yesterday with no bleeding, great news  .  Only two more days to hang on now.  Sorry to hear about your car too doesnt help with finances like you say.  I really dont know much about temperatures, put the fact that I have been feeling warmer down to AF being on the way as I usually get warmer just before she arrives.  Been waking up warm in the night which is what usually happens then.  Had some cramping again early this morning but thats gone off again now.  No other symptoms apart from having to get up once or twice in the night to go to the toilet most nights over last week (again this usually happens before AF), inidgestion now and again and my boobs are slightly saw but putting those symptoms down to the drugs.  

Hope you can feel better about things today with no bleeding    x


----------



## MrsRed

Rosebud and Hopeful hang on in there, it's looking really good for you ladies! I look forward to hearing about your BFPs on Friday x


----------



## rosebud5

Morning,

Mrs Red - thanks for your positive thoughts.  Thinking of you.  Its your official test day today right?

Hopeful - hope everything is still going ok with you.  We are so nearly there.  I am so tired of wondering!  I just want to know and get on with whatever is next.

I have to drive to a friend's in Edinburgh tonight to stay over tonight for test first thing in the morning at the Edinburgh Clinic.  If I could just make it back from that without anything having gone wrong, I think I would cope better with everything if I had to find out that it hadn't worked in the comfort of my own home with DH there - rather than at a friends or even worse when I am on the road.  From looking at other people's posts I think bleeding early on the flare protocol is less common than on the other protocols I have been on so I have kind of lost heart in the fact that I have not bled yet.  Its my little one's third birthday today so I am determined to stay strong and get through the day with a big smile on my face no matter what happens.  I can cry when he's gone to bed if need be!  Oh I am such a cheery person!

R xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Girls I have everything crossed for you! It's a great sign that neither of you are bleeding yet. Bring on tomorrow! X


----------



## hopeful m2b

Morning All

Well last day of not knowing! not sure how I feel about that now.  Sick of over analysing everything though, life has been on hold for the last two weeks just feel like I want to shut myself away.  Not feeling very hopeful for a positive result, no symptoms of morning sickness or any strong pregnancy related symptoms really only the frequent toilet trips especially in the night and being hot but that is how I am before AF arrives.  I know I am going to fall so hard this time and I am so dreading feeling like that again.

MrsRed/Pretty thanks for your positive messages.  MrsRed hope you are ok? x  

Hopewishpray thinking of you for your EC today, hope all goes well for you  

Rosebud how lovely it is your DS birthday today, lovely way to take your mind off things.  What time is your test tomorrow? Mine is at 10.45 am at Glasgow.  They said it could be as late as after 4 pm before they telephone you with the results, we are planning on stopping on the way home to do some Christmas shopping which should help occupy my time for a bit but on the other hand do not want to be in a public place when we get the news.  I have a pregnancy test at home and still cannot decide whether to do it tonight or tomorrow morning before we go but I know if its negative I will be in bits going to the clinic.  Sending you lots of  , really   its good news for us both tomorrow xx


----------



## rosebud5

Hi Hopeful - I am in at 8am tomorrow - but don't think that's going to get me a result any earlier!  Its usually around 4pm that they phone and as its part of the same blood run then it'll probably be the same.  I'll then scoot up the road and work until 1pm.  I'm praying that I don't get bad news at work ... although maybe I'll already know.  I don't think I am going to test early.  I will do all I can to keep today a happy day - although I realise that is leaving me more vulnerable tonight/tomorrow for finding the news out without DH or someplace I don't want to be.  Although its not comforting me much - one thing I remember from when it worked before was the fact that I didn't have any symptoms and I felt normal and yet I was pg - it kind of made me laugh thinking of all the analysing of myself that I had done over the 2wws in all the years before.  That said - this memory is providing me with no comfort whatsoever today at all!  Sending you all the positive vibes in the world and really praying its good news for both of us.  R xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Gl for the girls that are in for blood test tomorrow xxx hope u both get the postitve results 😘😘

Afm: sorry i havent been on much i got a job so am working a bit which is good and only 4 weeks till my fet whoop whoop xxx


----------



## hopeful m2b

I have caved and done the home test this evening and its showing negative.  Not sure what I feel at the moment, just numb and empty really


----------



## 8868dee

Oh no hopeful xxx i hope the test is positive tomorrow hun xxxx keeping it all crossed for u xxx


----------



## rosebud5

Hopeful - I'm so sorry hun!  I wish I could see you and give you a big hug.  Its so so hard going through this.  I don't really have any wise words as I am completely terrified myself.  Life can be so unfair sometimes.  Big hugs and see what tomorrow brings. Rxxxx


----------



## Pretty please

Oh hopeful, sorry to be reading this. Was it a sensitive test that you used as there are lots of people that have got negatives but then positive on tests like first response . X


----------



## Pretty please

Oh hopeful, sorry to be reading this. Was it a sensitive test that you used as there are lots of people that have got negatives but then positive on tests like first response . X


----------



## hopeful m2b

Pretty it was a first response test although not first thing in the morning but not holding out much hope that things will change tomorrow.

Rosebud/Dee thanks for your message  

I just dont know what I am doing wrong, three cycles now, they were top quality embryos.  Just feel its the end of the road now and I will never have a child of my own


----------



## rosebud5

Hopeful - I had 3 rounds (2 fresh 1 FET) all with top quality embryos before it worked for me on the 4th go.  I really really struggled to pick myself up after the 3rd failure. You don't need to know what to do yet.  Your test has been done at night and gcrm already have us test pretty early compared with other places - in my last clinic I think it was about 18 days after ET before we tested.  It might be different in the morning. You are doing nothing wrong!!! R xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Hopeful, you have done nothing wrong. Ivf is like a lottery, and it's not fair that we have to go through this. Take care of yourself. X


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all, just popping in to send u love hopeful, fingers crossed. Also best of luck rosebud xx

Dee hope ur enjoying the new job  

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Rosebud just wanted to come on and wish you lots of luck for your test this morning, really hope at least one of us gets the goods news we deserve.  Let me know how you get on got everything crossed for you   xx


----------



## MrsRed

Good luck ladies! X


----------



## rosebud5

Ladies,

I just thought I would let you know that I got a BFP.  Hopeful I hope with all my heart that last night's test was wrong and that you got one too.  Mrs Red I wish so much that things had worked out differently for you and wish you all the best for your future treatments.  

Although I am really delighted to have a positive result, I feel quite cautious about it because of the 2 miscarriages I have had in the past.  I guess I'll just have to take it one day at a time.  My hcg level was 80.  They said anything over 30 is really good - but I have seen levels for 4 weeks way higher than mine.  I guess I should just try not to over analyse it accept what they say.

Thanks to you all for your support - especially Hopeful and Mrs Red.  

R xxx


----------



## Pretty please

That's great rosebud- so happy for you. X


----------



## Clairabella

Brilliant rosebud, congratulations and hope the next few weeks pass quickly for u xx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hi All unfortunately for me its still a BFN    So so devasted

Rosebud great news, congratulations x


----------



## Clairabella

sorry to hear that hopeful, it is an awful feeling x


----------



## rosebud5

So very sorry Hopeful.  Its so harsh.  Thinking of you lots!  Hugs, R xxx


----------



## Pretty please

So sorry hopeful. X


----------



## MrsRed

Awwww ladies, mixed results. Hopeful I am so sorry that you didn't get a positive result; it's cac isn't it?! I'm thinking of you and please don't give up  xxx

Big congrats Rosebud! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy xxx


----------



## MrsRed

Hi Hopeful, how are you doing today? I hope DH is taking good care of you and that you take time to get over this. It's not easy, there's no quick fix but looking forward and trying to get some PMA back has helped me cope. I'd be lying if I said it was easy, it's not, it's torture and you look around and EVERYONE seems to have kids or worse(for me) a bump! Even my DH has noticed that there are appear to be a lot of pregnant ladies walking the streets of Scotland 😡 . . . but his wife isn't one?! 

Hopeful look after yourself and please talk about how sad you're feeling, because you will feel sad and/or maybe even angry but don't bottle it in. Talk to your DH or us, we all know exactly how you feel maybe more than others but its important you get the support you need. I'm now rabbiting on like a crazy woman so I'll stop. You know where we are and I'm thinking of you. Big hugs, xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi ladies 

Clairabella: how are u ?? Thanks am loving the new job

Rosebud: congrats hun am so so pleased for u xxx

Hopeful: im so so sorry it disnt work this time hun x take care of urself and ur dh xxxx 

Afm: enjoying my new job been there two weeks now which is good x my af was supposed to start on the 5th december but it hasnt come nor have i had any signs of it coming and dont no why x i got no tubes due to ruptured ectopic last year so i cant be pregnant well not without tubes lol so if anyone has any ideas as to why it hasnt started please can u let me know i have never been late before its just so weird x thing is the later my af starts the later my fet will be in january/febuary :-(


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies just a quick one from me as im on my phone so cant read the thread well hope everyones doing well!!
So i had ec on weds and got 10 eggs all of them had icsi done and 8 fertilised they rang today saying their pushing for blastocyst on tues so far 2 are 4 cell 3 are 3cell and 2 are 2cell and its day 2 is that normal do you know? i know its meant to be 4 cell day two so does that mean the others are no good so confused!!


----------



## hopeful m2b

Thanks for all your kind messages.

MrsRed thanks for your lovely message, I would be lying if I said I wasn't struggling.  I feel so bereft and empty, feel like I am falling down a big black hole and I haven't hit the bottom yet.  One minute I dont feel too bad the next I start crying, all over the place.  I hate feeling like this and every cycle we go through and it doesn't work the harder I seem to fall.  

Hopewishpray great news about your 8 embryos lots of luck for ET  

Rosebud hope you are feeling ok  

X


----------



## rosebud5

Hi everyone,

Hopeful - I can't stop thinking about you.  I have felt the exact way you described.  It was my third treatment too and it was at this exact time of year in 2008.  The day I found out it hadn't worked I literally stayed in bed all day.  I couldn't move or even think straight and it took me a long time to get over it.  Be gentle with yourself.  You and DH should treat yourselves to something special.  Thank you for your congratulations to me.  Its bad enough when you don't get the result you want but when someone else simultaneously gets a positive ... well I know I would have found that hard.  I am really hoping for good things for you and I hope very much to see you on here with great news one day!

Thanks to everyone else for your messages.  I have a long long way to go and I am struggling to believe that this time it might work out.  I have had 2 miscarriages before and the last one at 11.5 weeks is painfully fresh in my mind.  Just taking it one day at a time is all I can do I suppose.

Hugs to all,  Rxxx


----------



## Pretty please

Hopeful- how are you doing? I hope you are looking after yourself. I know just now feels so raw but time is a healer and you will come out of this. 

Rosebud- I dont think the worry ever ends. I've had 6 miscarriages so share your anxiety. Only when our babies come will I be able to relax. 

Afm- I had 8 week scan at the gcrm last Thursday and so far everything seems fine. Still feeling a but anxious as my last pregnancy I saw heartbeats at every week until 9 weeks so I think I'll relax at 9/10 weeks this time. Getting scanned again at the royal on Thursday. Willing away my life just now! 

Lots of you will be gearing up for treatment- think January will be a busy thread!!!!! X


----------



## MrsRed

Wonderful news about your scan Prettyplease! It must be an amazing feeling but understandable after all you've been through that you're still anxious. I wish you a healthy, happy and speedy pregnancy!

Rosebud I hope you're doing ok, I'm sure you'll feel better after your scan. Let us know how you get on X 

Hopeful, how are you? I'm thinking of you and really do pray that you can find the strength to carry on with IVF or to make a decision that gives you some peace of mind. It's all a bit of a nightmare isn't it?! At the mo I'm carrying on but only time will tell . . . 

Afm I had a HCG today and had it confirmed that my right tube is blocked?! Oops they made a mistake 2 1/2 years ago!!!!! 😡 I don't know how to feel. I'm angry Ive wasted two years thinking it could happen naturally but realise that could eat up too much of my energy and I need to keep strong for continuing with treatment. Now I have a niggle, after 3 failed fresh cycles and FET cycle(FET at GCRM) - 2nd cycle emb started to implant but I mc at 6wks, so I'm convinced I have implantation probs cos my embs are usually of a very high standard BUT what if there is something wrong with my uterus and IVF will never work until I get it sorted , soooo my question is do you think I should investigate this further? Have you had it checked out? WHAT should I do next? 

Sorry that was more than one qu but could do with some advice from folk who understand where I'm coming from ie I'm desperate! I know I'm asking the right people - YOU lot 😉 - because we've all had different experiences and by sharing we can help eachother. Other people don't understand. 

Thanks ladies. Only 14 more sleeps still Santa x


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hi All

Pretty lovely news about your scan  

Rosebud/Pretty/MrsRed thanks for your kind thoughts, I am still up and down (mostly down) and still not up to going back to work.  Seem to be hiding myself away a bit at the moment and certainly not looking foward to Christmas.  At the stage now where I want answers.  

MrsRed this was our third unsuccessful cycle too and we had top quality embryos so my thoughts are now turning towards there being a problem with implantation and my uterus.  I have a thyroid issue so when we have our follow up appt I will be asking them to look into this.  They did put me on steriods and clexane to help with implantation but obviously it didn't do the trick so I am feeling now that more investigations in this area are probably needed.  MrsRed I am sorry about your blocked tube cannot believe this was missed.  

I have thought a lot over the last couple of days about what I want to do next and I am not ready to give up on having a child of our own.  Although I do want further investigation before we attempt another cycle as I dont think I could stand a 4th failure.


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies How are we all?
Hopeful how are you dining honey? I'm so sorry i know its just devastating when my last tx failed it hit me like a tonne of bricks just take some time with your hubby and relax and treat yourselves  
Rosebud congratulations hope your scan all goes well and the next few months fly in  
Afm i had et on tues and had 1 blast graded aa hope thats right the embryologist said it was very high standard so praying hard as i know all to well that its up to nature now no matter how good it is i had 4 more blasts frozen all good quality so I'm happy with that now the dreaded wait till the 21st   
Did you ladies text before your blood test? i didn't make it near my otd last time so sisnt even get to test  
Hope xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Great news hopewishpray, hope the time passes quickly. That's fab u have frosties, iv still not managed to have any to freeze yet. Xx

Pretty so pleased ur scan went well, your within touching distance of being able to relax a little

Mrs red I'm going to have an endometrial scratch next cycle to try and help implantation and we discussed treating for immune issues but dr said dnt think it is necessary for me, but might be worth discussing at ur review xx

Dee hope AF has showed? Not long til we are on our way again  

Hope everyone else is well

Xxx


----------



## MrsRed

Hi Clairabella. The clinic have said that they'll put me on steroids next time just in case it is an immune problem but I think it's more to do with my actual uterus. Where will you get the endo scratch done? How close to your cycle do they do it? I hope you don't mind me asking you all these questions, I'm just covering all my options.


----------



## Clairabella

Hey mrs red, il get scratch day 21 of cycle prior to stims. So about a week to 10 days before baseline scan. It is done in the clinic for £80, only takes 5 mins. I think it's quite sore but only for a very short time, and I figure it wnt do any harm. Mine will be in about 4 weeks x


----------



## MrsRed

Hi Clairabella thanx for that info, I think I'll ask them about it. Ta x


----------



## MrsRed

Clairabella I wish you every luck in the world for your next cycle and I hope that this is your time xxx


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies 
Well i can safely say this 2ww is awful im getting awful aching pains and trapped wind sorry tmi im determined my af is on its way   friday seems so far away


----------



## Clairabella

Not long now hopewishpray, hope ur doing ok and u get a lovely xmas gift xx

It has got very quiet on here, hope everyone is well


----------



## hopewishpray

thanks clairabella had a bad day today sorry for tmi when i went to the toilet some of the crinone gel was pink when i wiped!! really not feeling positive now friday seems so far away


----------



## Pretty please

Hopewishpray - hang on in there. Loads of girls get implantation bleeding so hopefully it's that. The 2ww wait is torture- your nearly there though. X


----------



## MrsRed

Hello everyone, how are you all doing? Hopewishpray only TWO more sleeps 😴 until OTD, how exciting!!! . . . but I do remember the torture of it all. Did you have a better day today? Prettyplease how are you? 

Nothing much doing with me, trying not to think if it had worked . . . it gets too much so I deal with it like I deal all crisis, in denial and head in the sand! (Or a glass if vino since its nearly Santa time 😉) I plan on doing a fresh cycle with GCRM in the new year but it'll be my 4th fresh cycle so understandably Im not feeling over confident. Ill just need to wait and see how things pan out. 

Anyone bursting with good news and positivity? Please tell me, come on you ladies with a BFP tell me what you did/took to get there. Thanks to Clairabella I discovered that I could get an endo scratch so I need you to pass on all your knowledge and words of wisdom. Unfortunately my first three cycles at another clinic were identical and basically it was a case of one method fits all?! It obviously wasn't for me so Im now doing my homework about what else is available out there. All help much appreciated 😘


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all xxx

Clairabella: no not long now cant wait xxx so my af arrived on the 8th thankfully so now just waiting for januRy to come xxxx

Hopewishpray: am keeping everything crosssed for you hun xx. Hang on in there hun xxx 


Afm: well af Arrived on the 8th so now just wAiting to start in jan eeek . Havent been on in a while as last week was the date i was supposed to give birth so i just wanted some awAy time and didnt want to make anyone depressed but im ok now x had a little cry but now i think its time to try n move on even tho it is hard xxxx

By the way what is an endo scratch??


----------



## hopewishpray

i gave in and tested early   to my suprise i got a BFP    
I rang gcrm and they said i have to still get my bloods done to check my levels so just praying now for friday to go well   
Im in total shock i had convinced myself it hadnt worked as the only symptoms i have were af ones!! 
Hope xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hopewish pray: am so so happy for u hun xxx. congrats xxxx  but its better to wait till fridAy to get it confirmed xxxx


----------



## Pretty please

Brilliant news hopewishpray!!!! The symptoms of a bfp are so similar to af aren't they?!!! The blood yesterday may have been implantation bleeding after all. You will walk in the clinic with a smile on your face on Friday!!!! Here's hoping for a goidelic hcg level.

Mrs red- I did three fresh and one frozen cycle prior to this one. This time I was the most relaxed- even had a drink between egg collection and transfer!!! This time round I drank pineapple juice and ate brazil nuts after transfer but that's about it. I wish there was some magic formula for it working but unfortunately not. 

Dee- sorry to hear that you've been struggling. Here's hoping that this next cycle will give you the baby you deserve. 

Clairbella- how's you? 

Afm- that will be me 10 weeks tomorrow. I had another scan last week and all seemed fine. Still no symptoms though- I must be the only pregnant woman that wants to feel sick!! Getting a scan next Thursday- didn't want one before Xmas in case it's bad news. C


----------



## hopewishpray

thanks pretty please can anyone know what the levels are meant to be when you get them checked!! xx


----------



## 8868dee

Prettyplease: i hope so too hun xx have lost 2 babies in a year :-( one ectopic x so hopefully the new year will bring hope for us xxx 

Hopewishpray i think its anything over 5 is a positive but not sure


----------



## stelpo

I think its maybe anything higher than 50, I know mine was 390 and they said that was a good high number - but at that point I had two that had implanted....All the symptoms I had were exactly like AF was coming, I think you really cant tell - the only difference I saw was that the breast tenderness that usually goes away the day or so before AF just didnt go away!

Good luck!

S x


----------



## Pretty please

Hi stelpo- haven't seen you on in a while. How's things going with you? 

Hopewishpray - my levels were 235 on 14dpo. Clinic normally test 15dpo but as mine would be on a Saturday they did it a day before.  Google says anything over 100 on 14dpo is ideal but plenty of woman have lower levels and go on to have successful pregnancies.  X


----------



## MrsRed

Fabulous news Hopewishpray! Congrats & I'll be logging on on Friday to see how you got on.  

Dee Im sad to hear you've been having a difficult time of it lately, I hope that things get easier for you and that in the New Year you get your dream x 

Pretty Please I can't believe you are ten weeks already, that is quite unbelievable how quickly time has passed. I hope you continue to have a healthy and hassle free pregnancy. 

To everyone else "hello" and let's help eachother get through the tough times and celebrate the happy days! X


----------



## stelpo

I'm fine Pretty - keeping a low profile, but I'm keeping up with you all   Have made it to 17 weeks with a few hiccups along the way, but am not complaining lol. Still finding it hard to believe!

I have everything crossed for you all, here's to a successful 2013!!

S x


----------



## twiceasnice

Hi Ladies

I can see its been a little bit quiet in the lead up to the festive period.  Glad there has been some good news - congratulations Hopewishpray! I hope all progresses well for you...

AFM - have buried my head in the sand a little and have to contact GCRM to have a further blood test taken as was supposed to go back 2 weeks ago but really couldn't face it.  At that time my HCG was down to 158.  The MC was 4 weeks ago now and still no sign of AF.  When did people get their AF after a MC?? Just hate the waiting on something to happen.  We always seem to be waiting... lol

Hope everyone else is well. 

Stelpo - how are things going for you?

Can't wait until 2012 is over and we are into a New Year with some new positivity and good news.

Twice x


----------



## 8868dee

Omg stelpo are u really 17 weeks wow where has the time gone lol

Mrsred: it is hard as i would have had my baby by now but just trying to move on n think k about future and just hope next year is better for us xxx how r u hun ??

Twice: it was 5 and half wks after my miscarriage i had my af so should be soon for u hun xxxx hope u r ok xxx i too cant wait for this year to be over to much loss for me this year xxx


Heres to a nice christmas and an even better year bring on 2013 xxxx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi everyone
It's lovely to see some good news on here!
I'm just waiting for first day of AF which should be next week, then I need to phone GCRM to make some plans. So it will be early February for EC from my calculations...
I hope 2013 brings great things for us all
Xx


----------



## stelpo

Hey Dee, nice to hear from you - funny you think its been quick,  feel its been the longest 17 weeks of my life lol, though speeding up a bit now. Doing OK, though had issues early on as several episodes of heavy bleeding which freaked me out, the first time it happened, we lost a twin at 8 weeks, so needless to say was terrifying every other time it happened....BUT wee one is hanging on in there, 2 weeks since last bleed - almost beginning to believe that I might just get a baby at the end of this! Having said that, I'm still not complaining....still cant believe we got our miracle BFP.

Hope you have a fab and successful 2013  

S x


----------



## MrsRed

Hopewishpray enjoy having your BFP confirmed today x


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies got my bloods back and my hcg was 270 pat said thats a good level ive booked my scan for the 18th jan  
I spoke to her about having some of the crinone gel coming away which was a pink colour she said the gel does go a funny colour and it doesnt sound like im spotting  
Hope xx


----------



## Pretty please

Brilliant news and a great level too!!! Roll on the 18th January! What a Xmas present! X


----------



## Clairabella

It's Friday and work is over until next year    

Hopewishpray - fabulous news, so happy for you xx

Stelpo - I can't believe you are 17 weeks.  I hope you have no more bleeds and the rest of your pregnancy is stress free x

Girl Next Door - we will be around the same time, I will be end of Jan early February.

Dee - sorry to hear you have been through a tough couple of weeks - here is hoping we have a lucky 2013 and we have an extra family member for next xmas  

twiceasnice - hope things settle soon, sending you love x

Prettyplease - I am doing good thanks for asking, ready to put myself thru it all again.  So happy you are doing well,  won't be long til you get to see your bubba again  

Mrs Red - I know how you feel about feeling less positive ad a bit more jaded, this will be our 3rd cycle so I know what you mean about not feeling particularly confident xx

I am going to make the most of enjoying my xmas break.  AF is starting today, so will soon be able to tell you more about the endo scratch as I will be getting it done in 3 weeks. Happy weekend everyone xx


----------



## stelpo

Brilliant news Hope!!


----------



## MrsRed

Fabulous news Hopewishpray! These are great levels, it's all looking v v good 😉


----------



## 8868dee

Stelpo: oh deAr hun u have been thru it havent u xxx hope its plain sailing from here ;-)

Gnd: nice to hear from u hun xxx im doing fet in jan so not too far in front of u xx

Hopewishpray: brilliant newz hun xxxx great level too xxx

Clairabella: lets hope we all have something to look forward to next year xxx

Afm: my 11 year old daughter started her period today x am happy for her but gutted coz she is growing up too fast xxx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hi All

Hope everyone is ok.

Hope congratulations on your BFP great news! The 18th Jan is my birthday, lots of luck for your scan x

Can someone tell me what the endo scratch is please? is it worth trying?  Had our review letter from the clinic and doesn't recommend anything really apart from EEVA which don't t think there was any point in trying as we only had 4 eggs and out of those only 2 embryos both of which they said were top quality so spending a further £800 on EEVA seems pointless.  Has anyone had any experience of EEVA?

Looking forward to getting this year out of the way now and hopefully a better year in 2013. x


----------



## Pretty please

Hopeful- I never tried eeva. I had only one embryo at egg collection so obviously it was pointless.  Think there are a few girls on here that have had it though. 

So, are we all ready for tomorrow?!!! Thankfully I've done everything so quite calm today.  Only got my mother in law, sis in law and her partner coming so hopefully wnt be too much stress.  

Wishing you all a merry Xmas and hope that next year we will all be either sitting with our babies or with tummies bursting with one! X


----------



## 8868dee

Happy christmas everyonr xxx have a good one xxx

Prettyplease: yep am all done too  xxx


----------



## Pretty please

It's very quiet on here...... Hope you all had a lovely Xmas. 
Had another scan today, at 11 weeks, and even saw babas arm waving! Was a lovely moment. Now just to wait till proper 12 week scan a week on Friday.


----------



## MrsRed

That must have been an amazing feeling, seeing your wee bubba wave at you. Things are looking really good Pretty and only another 29 weeks to go . . . When I say it like that it seems an age but before you know it you'll have your baby. What is your due date? Have you told many folk your news yet? 

It is quiet on here but I suppose at this time of year people are pretty busy with their families and friends. Everyone always makes an extra effort to visit at Christmas time. I'm enjoying time off and putting off thinking about my next cycle which I start next month. I think I'm in denial that I have to go through it all again and that there is such a strong possibility of it ending in failure again. Heh ho I'll deal with it later, right now I'm relaxing and having a little vino when I fancy it!


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all xxxx

Yes had lovely xmas thanks hope u both did too xxx 

Prettypleas: yay u got to ser an arm waving ooh bet that was lush xxxx

Mrsred: enjoy ur vino  have one for me as i cant coz im working in moning x worked yesterday too still im off from 29-3rd so will have a few at new year  x 

Afm: had nice xmas now looking forward to my fet#2 which starts in jan  am happy about it but so so nervous as last fet was negative but hey ho fx fx fx


----------



## Pretty please

Girls, January is going to be a busy month for you both. Think there are a few more starting too. I know it's scary but it's exciting at the same time. Such a conflict of emotions this ivf business! 

We have told a few friends and our parents. My brother doesnt know yet but planning on telling him and his wife on Sunday when we go and visit them- they live in Birmingham . We also told our 6 year old wee bit today as figured I'm past the major danger time. He was chuffed to bits and my and dh were crying!


----------



## Pretty please

Meant boy, not bit! Predictive text !!!!!


----------



## 8868dee

Prettyplease: ut sure is gonna be a busy month xxx feels even better that im not gonna cycle in my own  x positive pma xxx just hope my af arrives on time x due the 8th jan xxxx this time im not going to test early as it drove me insane lol xxx


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies im in a bit of a state this evening my gp sent me to my local hospital because id had some pains i had the scan done by the midwife who said before she started she wasnt sure if she would see alot because i was only 5weeks 1 day so she took the scan and could see the sac!!
She then got the doctor who came in looked at the scan and told me at this stage she should be able to see a blob in the sac or even the beginnings of a heart best so she is worried that the pregnancy hasnt developed   she didnt take bloods or even scan me again herself and told me to come back in a week im shocked and devastated tried call gcrm clinic but they were closed by this time, Has anyone else ever had a scan this early and just had a empty sac!!
Hope xx


----------



## Pretty please

Hopewishpray - yes I've had just a sac at hat stage so please don't panic!!! I've been pregnant 6 times in the last few years and every scan I've had they have said that you can't really see anything until 6 weeks. At 5w 1d it is really unlikely that you would see anything other than just a sac- and now you know it's in the right place (I've had 3 ectopics) . The doctor that you saw obviously doesn't know their embryo development!!! Please, please don't panic- a sac is all you should be seei g at this stage. It also depends on the ultrasound machine that they used. What hospital was it? X


----------



## Pretty please

Ps normally I don't advocate googling stuff as it sends you loopy but on this occasion do so- you'll see nearly everyone that just saw a sac at your stage!!! X


----------



## hopewishpray

Thanks pretty please I hope your right I'm just shocked at the doctor!  It was a hospital back home in Northern Ireland in newry x


----------



## Pretty please

I'm glad Im not using that doctor then!!! Hope you are keeping calm . X


----------



## Clairabella

Hello all  

Hope you all had a good xmas 

hopewishpray - hope you have been reassured by GCRM, dr's can be so offhand and forget that they are dealing with real people sometimes.  Sending you hugs, and hope everything is ok x

Prettyplease - so glad to hear all is progressing well - you must be so relieved.  Enjoy Birmingham  

Dee - not long now, how does the FET transfer work?  Do you transfer about 3 weeks after af?  I've never managed a frostie, so not sure how it differs apart from no EC.

Mrs Red - I am same, enjoying the calm before the storm, half dreading it all starting again, and not from the physical side of things now I am an old hand, but the emotional trauma. 

AFM - got my endo scratch booked for 11th Jan - dreading it as I am not a fan of the unknown. I am still a wuss, but not as bad as before my first treatment!


----------



## rosebud5

Merry Christmas everyone!  I've been away for Christmas and so haven't been on for ages.

Congratulations on your BFP Hopewishpray!  I'm sorry you've had the stress of the scan.  I was really worried after I had winter vomiting bug - not the best thing to have when I'm hoping my little embie is snuggling in.  I called the midwife and they wouldn't contemplate scanning me at 5+weeks as they said there would be no heart beat to see until at least 6+weeks and the scan would just cause me more stress than reassurance.  Of course they had to scan with the pain you had to make sure the pregnancy is in the right place - which it is!  So although I am not one to talk - been stressing about everything - it sounds like your dr has caused you unnecessary alarm by indicating that there should be more to see than the sac.  I hope you get another more reassuring scan when the time is right.

Hopeful - we used eeva - but I feel like we are still very much in the wait and see stage with this pregnancy so it remains to be seen.  I did have 2 high predictor embyros put back though.  If I remember correctly I think you said you got a better no. of eggs last time around.  Maybe that will happen this time and using eeva would make sense.  I'm sure they'll keep you advised of what is best.  I really do have my fingers crossed for a good outcome for you this time and I'm glad the hope is coming back.

Good luck to all you ladies poised and ready for BFPs in January!  It sounds like there's going to be lots going on here then.

AFM - its been a crazy couple of weeks.  At just over five weeks I woke up and felt really sick - I was so excited - I thought yay - symptoms!  But then it became apparent that it was not morning sickness - especially when my husband and wee boy caught my "morning sickness"!  My GP and the midwife both said not to worry and that it shouldn't affect anything.  But it has been hard to believe that.  I did spot one day and that freaked me out.  I had another blood test and my hcg had gone up to 504 from 80 from the OTD (Friday) to the Wednesday and the clinic thought that was good.  Some days I feel pregnant and other days I don't.  I'm obsessed with the size of my own boobs! I've felt tired - but as we traveled long haul to see family for Christmas I put it down to that.  I've felt nauseous - but then I think its just left over tummy bug or just eating naughty food.  Its far from settled in my mind that I actually am pregnant.  My scan at gcrm is on weds 9th January.  I have an appointment with the midwife tomorrow to basically get put in the system - but there's nothing really reassuring at that appointment.  Sorry to be so negative sounding when I have a BFP ... I guess I'm not going to be happy about it until it feels a bit more concrete.  I think my eleven week miscarriage is playing a bit heavily on my mind.  Well, off to catch up on some of the Christmas telly that I missed!

R xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: im doing natural fet and my cycle is 29 days ling so usually for me transfer is in day 19 xxx


----------



## Tracey42

Hi Everyone

Happy New Year!  

I haven't posted for almost 6 months, reasons: dealing with our IVF failing, getting married and sadly loosing my sister to cancer recently.
It's been a bittersweet year. I had no idea the aftermath of failed IVF and when I look back at it i feel as if it was a different 'me'. I now know a lot of the emotions were due to the drugs in my system along with the physical side effects - hot flushes etc.

Anyhoo......I've dusted myself down and me and my new husband (still weird calling him that, married 10 weeks tomorrow  ) have decided to try one more time with my eggs, ICSI then moved to DE in Europe if unsuccessful.
We did reach the top of the DE list at GCRM and deciding what to do about this has spurred us on with this course of action. 2013 is dedicated to trying to have a family, everything is put on hold - buying a house, holidays. Big decision but I'm soooooooo not getting any younger and after the disappointment in May I don't think I can put myself through if continually.

So back to the GCRM on 7th Jan to start, I know some of you may think we're crazy but ICSI is our last hope with my eggs.

Have started looking for DE clinics in Europe and got a shock this morning when a clinic I thought looked promising turned out to be dreadful and staff were posting as clients.....scary.

Hope everyone is well and 'hi' to all who don't me and 'how's it going', to all that do.

I'm being positive that 2013 will be the year we start our family 

T  x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladles,

I haven't been on in a long while.  I've been dealing with the early m/c and other two failed fets. I do like to check how you are all getting on though. 

Tracey: Many congratulations on your recent wedding and I'm so sorry to hear about your sister.   I hope that you have a good year ahead and that your quest for a family comes true. 

Clairabella: I'm also hoping to have a endo scratch. I need to contact the gcrm to organise it. Is there a certain point in your cycle that you need to have it done? 

Rosebud: congratulations on your bfp and I hope that all goes well for you.

Hi to everyone else. 

X


----------



## kira14

Hi can any one give me any info on recent experiences at the GCRM Edinburgh clinic. I'm trying to decide whether to use the spire or GCRM in Edinburgh as we're moving from the ERI to go private. I wasn't aware the GCRM had a clinic in Edinburgh until recently and from looking at their website I can't decide which one to use. X


----------



## rosebud5

Hi Kira


I used GCRM via their Edinburgh clinic for both rounds of treatment that we have had as it is nearer where I live than Glasgow.  I found it to be excellent.  I just had my scans and bloods in Edinburgh and all other things such as consultations and the theatre/ embryo transfer part in Glasgow.  It allows you to access the excellent service from GCRM in Edinburgh.  I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it to you.  Good luck with your treatment. Rxxxx


Sugarpie - thanks for your congratulations.  Just trying to hang in there.  All the best to you in your treatment. It is good to take some time out I think. Rxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all

Welcome all newbies and returning people xxx happy new year and goodluck with all our cycles xxx

Afm: well just waiting on af to arrive then will call clinic to start our natural fet fx fx fx fx xxx


----------



## avmac

So excited I start tomorrow!!  I can't believe my journey is about to start after a very long emotional 4 years of trying and a mmc.  I'm hoping and praying this is our time and we will be blessed with a successful outcome! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## MrsRed

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year, welcome to those of you who are new and Hellooooo to everyone else! I think that covers everyone. Glad/sad it's getting busier on here. Glad that its busier so there are more folk to chat to and to help support eachother but also a little sad that it's pretty obvious that there are a lot of people out there who need help to have a baby, something that comes so easy for many, many people but not for us. Unfair as it is Ivd decided I'm going to focus my energies on the positives rather than winge about what I can't change. (Please remind me of this in the coming months) 

It's really interesting reading everyone's experiences and how things are done for different cycles & protocols. 

Clairabella, after enquiring about an endo scratch I'm also having one this month in prep for my next cycle. They've confused me a little though because I was told last week they prefer to do it in the last week of your cycle but has to be before your period so booked me in for  CD25 but then left a message to say it was more convenient for them to do it other days which are CD 26 or CD28? I've usually got a 28 day cycle but dunce last failed IVF I've been between 26-28, surely what they suggested is too late ?  Clairabella I hope you don't mind me asking but what info did they give you regarding the timing of the endo scratch? 

All the best Dee with your Nat FET, how many embs have you got to thaw? 

It looks like there could be quite a few of us cycling in Jan & Feb.  Im due go start Flare in Feb, never fone this protocol before so can anyone tell me roughly what it is and how long from start to EC is it? It was explained to me a way back in Oct and they will go through it again before I start but just curious what lies ahead. 

Bye for now ladies x


----------



## maybee

Hi everyone

I'm jumping on board as we have started our Flare protocol at GCRM today!

We live in Northern Ireland and using the Belfast Satellite clinic. Feeling very nervous and a little excited.

MrsRed - our Flare protocol takes in total less than a month. 
3rd Jan- Norethisterone tablets
18th Jan- prostrap injection
21st- 1st Gonel f injection
29/39th- estimated EC

Going to TRY and be as positive as possible and not let the negative thoughts and feelings take over. I've got my zita west visualisations downloaded onto my iPod and have tried to not think to much about what is ahead. Last cycle I got so stressed that I had several panic attacks which was really scary. So I'm determined not to obsess about every part. My DH insisted I relaxed during Xmas and enjoy my self without analysing every thing I did or put into my mouth!!
I started Maya massage a few months ago and have a load of appointments scheduled in the run up to EC to keep me positive and relaxed.

Good luck to everyone and I hope I can support you all and keep the PMA high! 

Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Mrs Red: can I ask you about the endo scratch? Sorry if I sound  . When you say that you get the scratch during the last week of the cycle, does that mean that y get the scratch then have your bleed shortly after and then start your cycle? Or do you have a whole other cycle and bleed before starting?

Thanks,

Xx


----------



## MrsRed

Sugarpielaura my understanding(? all new to me) is that I get the endo scratch and my period is due within that week anyway so I will have a bleed then start meds on day 21. So if it all works out I should be starting around the 15th of February.


----------



## Pretty please

Hi girls, my this thread is hotting up!!!! Hoping the new year brings lots of luck to you all.

I had my 12 week scan today and all is going well!!! Although it is 12 weeks they have dated me 13?! I told them it was ivf and therefore I know exact dates but they are adamant that they are right. Better not argue with them! Due date 12th July. X


----------



## MrsRed

Fantastic news Prettyplease! You can now shout it from the rooftop and tell the whole,wide world that you are PREGNANT!!! Wishing you a healthy pregnancy and what a wonderful summer you're going to have xxx


----------



## button butterfly

Er hello ladies, sorry for muscling in but was wondering if anyone could give me an idea of cost and what to expect if I transferred from one clinic to grmc.  I have had all treatment in aberdeen and took a year out and at moment not completely sure whether to do more and whether to stick to aberdeen or move? Can anyone help?

Button


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hi All and Happy New Year to everyone.

Sorry I haven't been on since before Christmas as we were away spending Christmas and New Year with our family.  Hope everyone is ok, new year new start.

Pretty great news about your 12 week scan! x

MrsRed hope you are ok. What is the endo scratch? x

HopeWishPray I hope you all is ok with you?  

AFM still up and down sometimes I cry but its becoming less and less now.  Helped spending time with my family and friends at home in Wales.  We have our follow up appt at the end of this month so starting to think about questions to ask (endo scratch being one of them).  Spent Christmas and NY eating and drinking exactly what I wanted which was nice


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies good news today had scan at 6+1weeks and could see yolk sac with a flicker to the side of it which the nurse said was the wee heart beat I'm delighted and so relieved such a long hard week but worth it seeing that today


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hope that is fantastic news, such a relief for you


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all

Gl with your cycle avmac xx

Mrsred: i so hear u on that its so sad that many people need help having a baby xxx but on other hand its nice we have more people starting their cycles. I have 4 embryos left and this cycle am going to unthaw 1. If this cycle is unsuccessful (which it wont be 😄) then next cycle we will use 2


Welcome maybee gl with ur treatment  

Prettyplease: you are due 2 days before my birthday xxxx

Hopeful: this journey is a tough onexxx glad u had a nice time back home xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hopewishpray: yay!! Im so happy for u xxxx


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Everyone

Its been a while since I've been on! But just to say I was at the GCRM last month and had the Flare Protocol, I got my BFP on the 18th December, followed by positive bloods at the GCRM on the 21st. Still Early days, only 6 weeks today. But I'm so happy. We'd been trying for over 12 yrs. Miracles can happen 

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## MrsRed

Hi Button, well I can see from your signature you've been through a really harrowing time. I'm so sorry you've had so much heartache but hopefully 2013 will be your year and you'll get that much wanted baby in your arms.

Price wise costs of IVF are pretty similar in Aberdeen and GCRM but my personal experience is that in Glasgow you have a lot more procedures, technologies available so I am hoping that's going to help me get that elusive BFP. I had three failed cycles (2nd ended in MC) in Aberdeen, every single one was exactly the same ie drugs, timing, etc and I already know that with my first cycle at GCRM I am going to be on a different protocol, given different drugs, have an endo scratch beforehand and depending on how many embies I get I'll have the chance to use EEVA - I still might not get a BFP but just knowing I've investigated every avenue and tried different things will give me peace of mind.


----------



## MrsRed

Wow fab news Foxy and Hopewishpray!!! Yeh, this is what we need in the board - Success stories  

Wishing you both s very healthy & happy pregnancy x


----------



## stelpo

hi Button,
I have similar story to MrsRed about changing from Aberdeen - I did one cycle in Aberdeen, then changed to GCRM primarily because as you said, Aberdeen never vary anything and they werent willing to try ANYTHING different for our second go - though as our Aberdeen cycle actually went pretty well, I could sort of understand where they were coming from. After reading some of the posts on here though, I realised there were other options that Aberdeen had never even broached with us which I felt might just help...like assisted hatching and implantation support etc. Our second cycle at GCRM gave us our precious BFP so obv I'm going to sing their praises - human nature haha. I dont think Aberdeen is a bad clinic at all, but at the end of the day, they are an NHS clinic who you are paying privately - IMO, if you are paying anyway, its worth going to a completely private clinic as to be competitive they have to offer the best facilities and high enough success rates to attract customers - at the end of the day, they are a business however empathetic they are lol. 
I changed because of a couple of fairly simple comments from FF'ers in the same position, and it really made me think - and I never regretted it, and I dont think I would have even if it hadnt worked for us.

Good luck!!

S x


----------



## MrsRed

You explained it a lot better than me Stelpo - well put! My biggest regret is that I stayed with Aberdeen for so long especially now I'm getting on a bit and I feel that my chances are reduced. I had decided I was moving to GCRM but still attended my review meeting at Aberdeen to hear what they thought and it was very negative, they practically told me I was wasting my time doing any more IVF (even though I got to blasto on 3rd cycle after a MC on the 2nd - I think I was bad for their stats) so here's hoping I prove them wrong in 2013! Button it really is personal choice so please don't feel like Im saying "don't go back to Aberdeen", I would just encourage you to research different clinics before you make your decision. 

Congrats Stelpo with your BFP, how many weeks are you now? I remember you getting your BFP but I've lost track of time.


----------



## Clairabella

Happy New Year to everyone

Well 3rd time lucky on this post! First was deleted and 2nd time I was logged out by time I hit post so trying again but will keep it short.  Been away for a few days so now back and raring to go again with treatment

Welcome to all the new people and congrats to all the lucky pregnant ladies, wishing you happy and healthy pregnancies x

Tracey - congrats on your wedding and sorry about your sister   we cycled together in may/june time - here is hoping this is our lucky time

Mrs red and Sugarpielaura -  I am getting my scratch on day 21 and will start stims around 10 days later once af starts as I am on a short protocol.  They told me anytime in luteal phase, but originally wanted me in on day 18 which I told them didn't suit. 

xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thats good news foxy xxx


----------



## MrsRed

Hopeful it's good to see you back on this board, I was wondering how you were doing. You will have bad days and not-so-bad days but you know where we are if you need to vent your frustration or just have a good old moan about how unfair life can be at times! 

It was Clairabella that mentioned the endo scratch and I looked into and thought, it can't do any harm. An endometrial scratch is where they lightly scratch the surface of the endo to encourage implantation. Pain wise it's supposed to be like a smear . . . I'll tell you in a few weeks! I hope it flippen is 😜 I've kind of reached the stage where I'll try anything.


----------



## stelpo

Aww cheers MrsRed - i will be 20 weeks on Sunday, getting there   
Interesting that you thought your review meeting in Aberdeen was very negative, as mine was too - I never thought about being bad for their stats! When I said we were considering another clinic as their success rates were better for people my age, she said that nobody can be better than the national average, so we were wasting our time....eh? Aberdeen originally gave us 10% chance of success, GCRM went to 22%, which is still crap, but double is double!

Good luck to all the new ladies, and Dee, everything crossed for your FET  

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks stelpo xxx just hoping that af arrives on time xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

MrsRed and Clairabella: Thanks. I will need to phone the clinic and get it organised. I started bleeding yesterday so I'm assuming that's day 1? I'm also on short protocol medicated fet so guess I'll have the scratch,bleed and start pretty much then. Can I ask how much it costs for the scratch? 

Prettyplease: fantastic news. Congratulations. 

Hopewishpray: that's great news. Congrats. 

Xx


----------



## MrsRed

Sugar it probably sounds rather frivolous (or desperate) but I'm not 100% sure of the price. I think Clairabella said it was £80 but I'm sure she'll be along shortly to confirm it. I couldn't see it on the GCRM price list but Im pretty sure it's not 3 figures - I hope not anyway!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks. I was hoping to phone today but didn't realise that they closed at 4pm. Might phone tomorrow but not sure if anyone will be there to answer my questions fully, as they are only open until 12. Who does the scratch? Is it Marco?

Xx


----------



## button butterfly

Thanks stelpo and mrs red, I was just thinking if I really want to do it all again then maybe go elsewhere. Would we have to have all tests again or do they take into account ones from aberdeen. How did you get on with the traveling back n forth? As I stay in moray. 

Button


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all,

It really is getting busy on here which is good for moral support!

Clairabella - I'm also having the endo scratch on the 11th so looks like we are on the same timings. I can't believe the time has come again. I'm going to try and focus on being more positive this cycle. I really struggled last time. I'm also hoping to have some time off work. I don't think it helped rushing around between meetings last time and the back of my mind I felt like I should be slowing down a bit...

Button - I think GCRM like to do all of the tests again, but worth checking with them.

Sugar pie - if you are hoping to have the scratch soon, I would call on Monday. I spoke to them a few days after Christmas to organise mine which is on the 11th and they seemed to think that there wasnt too much time to organise it. I'm not sure who does it but definitely one of the more senior staff as I couldn't get mine done in the Edinburgh clinic. It is £80.

Congrats to everyone with good news on here! It's so encouraging to see. Look after yourselves. X


----------



## MrsRed

Hi girl nextdoor, it is great how busy it is on here. Lots of chat and PMA. 

Button because I'd had so many tests done already I didn't have to have them all redone. If you look at the price list or phone GCRM they will tell you what tests you need to have done - Compulsory Pathogen Screening Tests is how they're listed on the price list.  My husband and I had ours done at our GP, cost nothing, then got a copy of the results to bring to Glasgow. It saved us £340! I then paid for a blood sample at my GPs (£15) and posted that to Glasgow so they could test my AMH. All of this was done several weeks before going down to GCRM so they had all the info in front of them for our initial meeting. You will also need to have a copy/record that your smear is up to date. The GCRM were fab, they took into account the distance we had to travel so I had all three appts the same day to save travelling back and fore. They are very accommodating. Where at all possible they'll allow you to do blood tests,etc in Moray then post them down. As far as I know it's Marco that does the endo scratch because they keep on asking him when he'll be in theatre.

I'm away to embark on my first fresh cycle with GCRM, had a failed FET in Dec, and I know the travelling is going to be a hassle but I've decided Im going to do it and try to work things out as they happen. I'll get back to you in March once its all done and let you know how it all worked out! Personally I knew I could never  go back to ARI so if I want to continue with IVF I'm going to have to travel. The downside of living North! It's a lot to condider Button, good luck x


----------



## stelpo

Button, 
I did same as MrsRed - had all 3 appts in one day. Think all they did was the AMH test - again, I just posted the blood to them. I also made sure I had an up to date smear and took a copy of that. I'm also in Moray and the travelling was a pain, not going to lie! I was very fortunate as I am a sonographer and my colleagues did the monitoring scans and bloods for me and I just phoned GCRM with the results - that saved me a load of hassle, but I think you can have that done at Aberdeen as well and they will liase with GCRM, BUT you have to pay them to do so, and GCRM will not give you a reduction for them not doing them for you! So in the end, I only had to go to Glasgow for EC and ET - I think if you are going for all the monitoring as well, you are prob better to stay down there for the duration if you have somewhere to stay? I know other ladies from up north have done that....and there is also the Edinburgh clininc if thats easier to get to? Maybe slightly closer....

s x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Girlnextdoor: thanks. I'll def phone them on Monday. I need a few questions answered as well. If its day 21 ish then it'll be 20odd of Jan I'd need it done. £80 is pennies compared to what we've already paid!   I'd like Marco to do it if possible as I have a whole load going on down there.  

Ladies,looking for a bit of advice. I had my third fet in July and that's when I also had my review meeting. I have a load of other health issues as well and so it was decided that we would leave it a bit,get more surgery and then go back. It's a long story but our plans have now changed so I want to transfer my last frozen embryo. However, I need some questions answered and to double check a few things but really don't want to pay £200 for another consultation. Should I just phone and ask or email? 

Thanks,
Xx


----------



## kira14

Thanks rosebud5 I have to admit I'm swaying towards GCRM more than the spire as they seem to offer different options and tests. X


----------



## Clairabella

Evening all  

Girlnextdoor - what time are you in on Friday for your scratch?  I am 12.45.  I am a bit nervous as I have read it can be painful, but as far as I know it is over really quickly.  Are you on a short protocol?  I am going to have no time off this time except day for EC and day for ET.  My first 2 cycles I was off on hols right through, but I can't take a lot of time off this time round, but hoping it will be ok.

SPL - it is definitely Marco as I asked today when I called to pay for my cycle.  The cost has gone up slightly to £85, but in the grand scheme of things it is not a lot.  I would email and ask your questions if they are simple.  Any time I have emailed I have had a response really quickly, but I suppose if it is options you want to talk over you might feel happier meeting Marco face to face.  

Dee - will DH be home for your cycle this time or are you on your own?  Not long now x

Stelpo - I can't believe you are halfway there already!  Are you going to check out the sex?  Be difficult for you not to given how easy it will be for you to cave and check yourself at work!  I'd be sitting checking my tummy every day  

 to everyone else xxx


----------



## stelpo

Couldn't possibly comment Clairabella   I have an idea, but DP doesnt want to know so I'm trying not to look lol - but soooooo tempting! I have to admit, being able to have a wee look whenever i like has been so reassuring for me as I have had problems with (lots of) bleeding all the way through, not sure how you all do it without the benefit of ultrasound on demand lol - so spoiled!

S x


----------



## girl nextdoor

Clairabella - I'm in at 2.30pm on the 11th, so you'll be all done by the time I get there. Yes I'm on short protocol which is what I had last time and they seemed pleased with how I responded given my low AMH. Are you on short protocol too? I'm just looking forward to getting started so trying not to worry too much about the scratch. Last time I had a week off but am going to take at least a week this time.

Hi to everyone else! Hope you are having good weekends. X


----------



## Clairabella

Girlnextdoor - yes I am on short protocol too, so sounds like our timings will be really close.  I responded too well on long protocol and ended up with OHSS, but last time on short protocol I only got 4 eggs and ended up with a positive, albeit it didn't stick. But they said the quality was better, so upping my drug levels and who knows how I will respond this time!  

Stelpo - I am impressed with your restraint, but understandable given the scary start for you x


----------



## avmac

Hi All,  hope your all well and staying positive!   I was wondering if anyone else is on stim injections? I'm on day 2 of stim and was wondering if there was anyone else on the same timings as me.  Good luck to you all! Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Clairabella,thanks. I'm at the Southern tomorrow afternoon so will pop my MRI scan in to them and ask. Will then email I think. That's great that it's Marco. 

Hope you are all well ladies. 

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: yeah this time dh will be here thanksfully lol i prefer treatment when he is here xxx yeah not long now x just waiting for af which is due 8th xx

Seems there is a few cycling this time xx so what does the scratch thing do then ??


----------



## twiceasnice

Hi ladies

Looks like a positive start to the New Year & long may it continue!

I still haven't had my AF since my MC in November - 7 weeks now & getting a little frustrated not knowing when it will start.  Have been having sore nipples & some very fleeting nausea but guess it must be the hormones still continuing on! Will have to phone GCRM tomorrow to find out what to do next - believe my bloods have to be checked yet again...

Welcome to the new ladies & good luck to everyone

Twice x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi twice xx hope u r ok hun xxx my period arrived 5 weeks after my mc in may so not sure why urs havent returned i guess everyone is different but its better to get blood levels checked xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi Dee - it is meant to help implantation where there have been repeated failures with no known reason.  I've decided since it can do no harm I will give it a bash.  Hope AF turns up om time tomorrow 

SPL - hope  you got on ok at hosp today x

twiceasnice - hope you are not waiting tt much longer, so frustrating x

Hope everyone is well, I am just getting over the trauma of my first day back at work after the holidays


----------



## armaita

Hi ladies, long time since I've been here but DH has hinted at trying again. Don't know if I've got the energy for it. Just getting Ben off to nursery next week and can at last get some time for me. Pregnancy is just not good to me


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: ah right i see x hope it works fr you hun and helps implantation x will u let us know how it goes please hun xxx

Welcome back armaita xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I hope that you are all well. 

Clairabella: Thanks. It was ok. I popped into the GCRM on the way home too. Receptionist is just lovely. I've to email Marco and I left my latest MRI report as well. It's Marco who does the endo scratch. Not sure if I, going to be able to get it done this month though as time is ticking on. Hopefully have it organised next week and know what I'm doing. 

Xx


----------



## rosebud5

8 week scan tomorrow.  Totally terrified!  I am just reliving last pregnancy scan where I found out I had a missed miscarriage at 11.5 weeks over and over in my mind.  It will at least be good to get through tomorrow so at least I can stop wondering.  No part of this is easy is it?!  Zero concentration and a million things to do!  Typical!  Good luck to everyone - things seem to really be getting going on here.  R xxx


----------



## twiceasnice

Thanks for the continued support ladies!

Appointment scheduled tomorrow to have my bloods checked again as it'll soon be 8 weeks since I started bleeding at the start of my MC.  I only bled for a short time and passed everything quickly so don't understand why my period hasn't returned! Just hope things improve this year enough to have another attempt as will be 42 later this year! Will post the outcome of tomorrow's appointment! 

Fingers crossed for everyone starting out this month! 

Twice x


----------



## 8868dee

Rosebud: gl tomorrow hun xxx i am sure it will be fine but i know what u mean i too am worried that when we get pg again that it will happen again xxx keep positive hun xxx

Twice: gl with bloods hun xxx xxx


----------



## marionm

Hi there,
It's been a long time since I posted here-needed some time away. Have had a busy year & have moved house so have had something to occupy me but it doesn't go away! 
Recognise some names on here,delighted to read all the positive posts & sad to read about other people in my situation.....it's so tough eh? 
Well we are thinking about trying again,I am going to take DHEA for 3 months first-anyone any experience of this? 
Hope 2013 is a great year for us all! 
Marion x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi marion hun xxx hope u r ok and had a nice Christmas xxx

Afm: well af was due yesterday and yet still not arrived . Why is it that its only ever late for me  when i am due to start treatment lol oh well guess ill just wait till it here x 

Hope everyone else is having a good day xxx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi Marion - 
I'm taking DHEA ATM and have been since mid September. No experience of the outcome yet because I am due to start norithisterone and expecting EC early feb so will need to wait and see if it has had any impact. All I can say is that I haven't experienced any of the side effects that some people get when taking DHEA. I was really put off my potential side effects at first but luckily I have been ok. I have definitely been getting more twinges and awareness in my ovaries for the last couple of months and much more CM (sorry if TMI) but I don't know what that actually means. I am getting an ovary scan when I have my endo scratch on Friday just to make sure that everything is ok there.

Dee - I hope AF turns up ASAP! I know it always seems to be the way that the one time in life you actually want it, it doesn't arrive!

Twiceasnice - I hope your appt went well today. X

Rosebud - I hope your scan went well. Such an exciting yet scary time! I hope you can relax now x

Sugar pie - did you manage to get the scratch sorted?

Clairabella - how are you feeling about Friday? I'm quite looking forward to getting it over with. Also picking up drugs at the same time. And have arranged for DH to have another SA just so we know what we're dealing with on that front...

Hi to everyone else. Just off to get some dinner! X


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Girlnextdoor: all the best for the scratch on Friday. Keep us posted on how you get on. I popped in to the clinic on Monday with my scan copy and sent an email in for Marco with some questions. He only got back today though so hoping to hear soon. I start the pill again tomorrow and hope to have the scratch this month. Might be a pipe dream. 

Hi to everyone else. 

Xx


----------



## hopewishpray

My lack of symptoms are really starting to worry me now wish it was a week today to see if my wee bean is ok   I'm not even sure if the queasy sets I'm feeling is inky head it feels more like a hunger sickness and I don't get it everyday my boobs are still swollen but not painful and I am tired but with having Crohn's disease that's nothing new  
Il be 7 weeks tomorrow wish I could just have full blown ms to know something's happening!
Sorry for the me post ladies x


----------



## 8868dee

Gnd: u got that right lol always the way thanks hun xx i hope it arrives soon too xxx

Hopewishpray: when i was pg in april i had few symptoms no m/s just sore boobies xxx ooh u have scan soon how exciting xxx


----------



## Jules13

marionm said:


> Hi there,
> It's been a long time since I posted here-needed some time away. Have had a busy year & have moved house so have had something to occupy me but it doesn't go away!
> Recognise some names on here,delighted to read all the positive posts & sad to read about other people in my situation.....it's so tough eh?
> Well we are thinking about trying again,I am going to take DHEA for 3 months first-anyone any experience of this?
> Hope 2013 is a great year for us all!
> Marion x


Hi Marion, I've just been reading a few posts on this thread and noticed your question about DHEA. Just thought I'd share my experience with you....

I had my 1st IVF at GCRM in the summer and having a low amh of 4.2 I wasn't expecting much and I was right, I only got 3 eggs at EC. With my 2nd cycle in nov I decided to try DHEA before EC and was amazed when I got 8 eggs! All of them fertilised and I was told the embryos were better quality than my first cycle. I'm a firm believer that it was the pills that helped. Unfortunately those cycles didn't work but I'm still on the DHEA and going for a third cycle on march/April.

Hope this helps. Good luck, jules x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi jules hope u r ok hun ?? Xx

Afm: my af finally arrived this morning so im just waitkng for clinic to call me back so i can pay for my fet am so excited whopp whoop x


----------



## Jules13

Hiya, I'm fine thanks. Took it really bad after my lasyt bfn but seem to have found the strength from somewhere to carry on and look forward to my next cycle (which is sadly at gri, ill miss GCRM for tx) so fingers crossed for third time lucky. Good luck to you on your fet, fingers, toes n eyes crossed for you x


----------



## twiceasnice

Hi all

Well my HCG was down to 1.5 yesterday so expect my AF to arrive sometime soon.  Was almost getting hopeful that something had happened naturally but that is just not my sort of luck.  Will wait on my review appointment and take it from there...

Look forward to hearing some good news from you all after the january try outs! lol 

Fingers crossed.

Twice x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks jules xxxx and gl at gri for ur treatment xxx

Twice: aww hunnie i hope u r ok xxxx sending huggs to u hun xxx


Afm: well i have paid for fet and booked an appt for bloods which is 21st at 11  . Just a quick question , my last fet transfer was on cycle day 19 on a 29 day cycle. So wen do u think they will transfer this time ?? Will it still be 5 days after ovulation


----------



## Clairabella

Hi everyone  

Hope everyone is doing ok.

GND - I am getting really nervous for tomorrow now, can't wait til it is over. I am ordering my drugs tomorrow need to give them a note of what I still have here.  Hope you get on ok, and that this is the very thing that makes the difference for us this time x

Dee - excellent news that AF is here, when we want her she never appears on time!

Twiceasnice - hope you don't wait too long on your af and review appointment  

Jules - gd luck at gri, my friend is back for her 2nd cycle in february, hope it works out

hopewishpray - you will be counting down the days til your scan.  Just enjoy not being ill, easy said!

Rosebud - how did scan go?  

SPL - Hope you have heard back and that you  get your scratch booked and started ok

AFM - Just can't wait to get scratch over tomorrow and get started properly, while I hate the needles etc, I will be glad to feel as tho there is some hope and that I am doing something xx


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: tell me about it xx always the way lol xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Hopewishpray: I hope you are feeling well and positive.  

Dee: woo hoo to af arriving.  

Jules: all the best at the gri for your next cycle. 

Twiceasnice:  

Clairabella: No. I haven't heard back yet   Guess he only returned yesterday. Hope I hear soon though. Want to get started. All the best for tomorrow. 

Xx


----------



## rosebud5

Hey everyone,

Well I had my scan yesterday and the shock of shocks was that there were two little ones in there.  I am really shocked at that.  It never entered my mind as a possibility as my hcg level was 80 on test day - and I have seen people on other boards post that their clinic needs it to be over 100 before they consider it "safe" - although GCRM were adamant that this was not the case.  I have felt tired and nauseous but I thought for twins you had to be being really sick.  When I was in the waiting room I just kept thinking this might be my last few mins of being pregnant and then less than 5 mins later we were being told it was twins.  I am really in shock and just trying to take it one day at a time.  The part of me that has been burned with disappointment before is saying now I have even further to fall.  Just trying to keep it real and not get too excited or too worried.  I realise how lucky we are to even have one - never mind this tantilising possibility which now lies before us.  Sorry for the me-centric post but to be frank my head really is mince at the moment.  R xxxx


----------



## Pretty please

Fantastic news rosebud!!! Twins- wow! Hoping that the next 7 months go by without any worry for you. Congratulations. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Wow rosebud that is fantastic news!! Congratulations.  Just goes to show they are not kidding when they say don't pay too much attention to hcg levels cos every woman is different.


----------



## 8868dee

Woo hoo rosenud i am so so happy that its twins xxxx double trouble xxxx

Thanks spl xxxx just happy to get started again xxx


----------



## MrsRed

OMGoodness Rosebud TWINS?? That is fabulous news! Congratulations. 

All the best for tomorrow Clairabella x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Rosebud: congratulations. Fantastic news. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Girlnextdoor - good luck this afternoon, it was nowhere near as bad as I was expecting, just a little uncomfortable for about 30 secs. They said it was pipelle day as they had a few booked in! 

Spl hope u hear back soon x

Hi to everyone else, going to put my feet up the rest of the day xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ladies,

Clairabella:  That's great that it was all ok!    Rest up.  What happens now for you?

Ladies, can anyone help me?  I have booked my scratch for day 21 of my cycle (I am on the pill as well).  I am having a medicated fet.  In the past, I have taken the pill, bled and started hrt tablets and an injection as well (can't remember the name of it but it's a big one at the start and then a week later).  Anyway, they have said that this time I will get prostap on the same day as the scratch?  I should bleed 7-10 days later.  When do I start the hrt?  Has anyone had this protocol?

They need to check my blood results etc...  How long do they stay valid for?

Thanks,

xx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi everyone,

SPL - great that you have the scratch booked. It's all underway for you now. I don't know much about FET but sure one of the other ladies can help. Good luck with next steps!

Clairabella - glad the pipeline went ok for you too. I did have a tear when marco did the procedure but I think it was as much to do with the emotion of starting this cycle and the nurse being so nice to me, rather than the pain! Did you take any paracetamol beforehand? I totally forgot too! Are you taking norithisterone now? I have taken my first 2 today Nd have the prostap booked for 25 jan. counting down the days...x

Rosebud - so excited for you!!! Enjoy this time.

Dee - glad you have everything booked. Not long now!!

AFM - I had an ovary and womb scan today just to make sure there were no cysts. I was getting a bit paranoid as having pains now and then. But all looked fine so that was a relief. Also DP had an SA done and they called with the results. All looks much better than last time. Count has more than doubled since last time and motility much better. Still an ICSI sample but looks like the well man and no cycling has paid off. All that nagging was worth it  just need to stay positive.

Hope you all have a good weekend!! Xxx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Just read that back and just to clarify when I say 'tear' I meant that I was crying, not that anything tore - ouch!!  x


----------



## Clairabella

GND - glad it went ok for you too, very relieved nothing tore!!  Was Colette the nurse you had? I had her today and I was really glad when I seen her as she is just so lovely.  I took both paracetamol and nurofen, decided I was leaving nothing to chance   I am not taking any drugs just now, and waiting on AF which is due next fri/sat and then I will go for baseline and start on stims right away if I am ready. No prostap, tablets or anything in advance.  My short protocol was really short last time, only 6 days of injections and no other tablets, it was great.  Glad to hear your scan was clear and that SA was looking good.  All systems go  

SPL - brilliant news your scratch is booked and things are moving. I'm really sorry I can't help as I have never had a FET.  I think they said blood tests are valid for 2 years if I remember correctly.

Spoke with nurse today to order drugs and asked about taking aspirin and maybe having pessaries for a little longer as I spotted before test day last time and had chemical really quickly after OTD, so she said she will speak to dr but can't see any reason why not as it won't do any harm and if I want to start aspirin I can go ahead just now and start.  

Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all

Spl: sorry hun i cant help u as i have only had natural fet xxx if u are unsure i would ring clinic

Gnd: glad sa and scan was good hun xxx hl with treatment xx

Well i am poorly :-( :-( got mega sore throat and feel like poop but ill be ok lol x still going to work so i cant be that bad lol xxx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hello

Hope you are all having nice weekends!

Dee - hope you are feeling better soon! Take it easy and eat lots of good food   x

Clairabella - yes I had Colette too. That's the first time I've met her. She was sooo nice, I agree. Made me feel much better about everything. Hope you don't mind me asking, but how come you don't have any other drugs before you start stims? I also had only about 6 days worth of injections last time. Also, do you think I will have a baseline scan this time before starting stims? No one has mentioned it...that's funny I also asked about pessaries today and got the same response as you. What does aspirin do? Another consultant suggested it to me one before but I can't remember why. Sorry for all the questions! X

I really need to keep an eye on text predictor...just saw that I referred to the pipelle as the pipeline yesterday!!

X


----------



## parva stella

Hi everyone

I've already been to Valencia! But I was wondering if anyone on the thread had tried the donor egg program available at the GCRM itself?
And how they got on?

Thank you... good luck to everyone with their treatments!


----------



## 8868dee

Gnd: thanks hun will do x just having strepsils and flyids at minute as quite poorly lol  but least i got 2 days off work now xxx

Parva stella: welcome hun x i haven't used donor but maybe someone else has but gl with ur treatment xxx


----------



## maybee

Hi ladies

Hope you're all having a nice weekend. Very cold here but no snow yet.

8868dee- hope u feel a little better- try a hot lemon and honey it might sooth ur throat. Im always getting throat infections and tonsillitis (the hazards of being a teacher) I gargle with some salt and water and it seems to help with infection. Get well soon!

Parva Stella - I've no experience of donor- hopefully someone will be along soon who can help or u could ring GCRM and have a chat. X

Girl next door - I know what u mean about the predictive text and automated speller- I read back on my post on another topic and it reads like I am drunk!

Well it's the last day of Northistherone for me and then prostap injection on Friday. Trying hard to cut out caffeine and having cravings in the form of dreams of big steaming cups of coffees chasing me! 7 days until stimms and nerves beginning to creap in. 
Enjoy the reminder of the weekend xx


----------



## LilyFlower..

Hi ladies, can I join you?

I've had a cycle with GCRM last year and then a natural FET and thought they were brilliant.  I just had my follow up review after my last cycle with Marco last week and was on here checking out EEVA.  Thankfully I read it's just £850 and he also suggested the scratch for me too since I've had so many embryos and failed cycles.  I'm going to take DHEA too but he really said there's no point but I'll do it anyway.

I'm up in Moray too, just moved here, I think Buttons mentioned she was also from Moray and it is such a journey!

I'm hoping to do another fresh cycle with the GCRM later this year, hopefully June time but it all depends on £££.

Best of luck girls, if anyone can help us I'm sure it's the GCRM!


----------



## button butterfly

Hi lily ....can I ask what EEVA is ?  Just waiting to broach the subject about changing clinics and doing another cycle esp that it is Glasgow we would have to travel too!  Have a sister in law in dundee I suppose I could stay with to break up travel etc but still a journey.  Sounds like its worth it regards to treatment if paying privately.  Starting to eat healthy just now.  Can I ask also what is DHEA.  After dealing with aberdeen I am fully aware they are very minimal regards to further treatments and medications. 

Button


----------



## 8868dee

Hi maybee thanks hun x will try that xxx im now sat here imagining coffee chasing u lmao xxx

Welcome lily: gl with your treatment xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi everyone 

Dee - sorry to hear you are feeling rotten - hope a couple of days rest and some tlc makes you feel better x

GND - I don't get any drugs before or during stims cos the short protocol they have me on is for high responders...except I am not a high responder, just on that protocol cos of previous overstimulation..so they don't give me the additional drugs in the protocol (which is metformin I think) as they don't want to dampen my response too much. I think everyone gets a baseline to check they are ok to start injections, but I could be completely wrong on that one. They just told me to call on CD1 and they will book me in for mine. Another friend who had success with aspirin told me about it and that is why I asked, I am not sure exactly what it does tbh as long as it can't do any harm then I'm having it!

Parva Stella - welcome, can't help with donor but wishing you luck x

Maybee - I am struggling to cut out caffeine too..not in the form of coffee though, but diet irn bru and chocolate. It is really hard so you have my sympathy.

Lily - I am sure someone else on here is from moray...maybe stelpo? I am very lucky as I work really near the clinic so work don't have a clue they just think I am 10 mins late when I go for scans

Button - I used EEVA before and liked it, there is a link on GCRM site that gives details, I intend to use it this time too if we have enough embies

http://www.gcrm.co.uk/eeva.htm

Not dreading Mondays in January as much as usual as I just want to get to the starting point 

Hope you all had a good weekend xx


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: thanks hun xxx i hope i feel better soon too


----------



## twiceasnice

Hi again ladies 

My AF has arrived today with a vengeance after my MC 8 weeks ago!  Really sore cramps & I don't usually get them! Did anyone else experience this? If so, how long did your first AF after MC last?

Fingers crossed for everyone starting treatment again this month! 

Twice x


----------



## Jules13

Hi everyone....

twice, I lost my pregnancy at 6 weeks and also had bad cramps for a day or two. The bleeding lasted six days and then my next period returned as normal 28 days later. I hope your cramps settle down, try a hot water bottle it worked for me. Hope youre ok x

Hope everyones treatment is going well x

I wanted to ask a question about AF returning after a flare protocol. I has a cycle of IVF in Nov and unfortunately AF came the day before OTD so obviously unsucessful. Im now expecting my next AF and its now day35 and still no sign of it. Im always 28 or 29 days and never been this long before. Has anyone else had a delayed AF after failed tx?

jules x


----------



## Clairabella

Jules my first cycle I was 42 days, that was the cycle I had prostap, hope ur not waiting too long x

Twiceasnice


----------



## 8868dee

Twice : my first af lasted about 7 days and was bit painful bit i usualy get pains anyway x the next month my af returned to normal x x


----------



## marionm

Hi there
Wow....this thread is getting really busy! 

Girl next door & jules13- thanks for info on DHEA,I just received my tablets last week and planning on starting them at the beginning of feb,going on holiday on Saturday for a week in the sun so want to enjoy myself & not think about treatment! Hoping to start treatment again in May after taking the DHEA for 3 months,this will be our last attempt so need to try everything we can,dreading going through it all again but what's the alternative eh? 
Lots of luck to you all at whatever stage you's are in your treatment,I look forward to reading all the progress! 
xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Marion: gl with ur cycle in may and have a lovely holiday xxx

Afm: am feeling better now which is good as back at work tomorrow xxx not 100 percent but much better lol xxx


----------



## MrsRed

Glad you're feeling better Dee, try not to overdo it at work. 

Have a fab holiday Marion. 

Hello to everyone else who has joined us lately, things are certainly picking up on here so hopefully there will be a BFP boom in the coming months!


----------



## parva stella

Thank you 8868dee, Maybee & Clairabella, for being so welcoming.

I'll keep popping in to see how your going, and if anyone can shine some light on my question.

Good luck everyone, I hope this year brings us all babyluck.


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsred: no i try not to over do it lol x


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hi Everyone

Just checking in on everyone.  Hope all are doing ok.

We have our follow up appt at the end of the month following our last failed cycle (third cycle now).  I am starting to think of questions I want to ask Marco and wonder if any of you can help me out with any questions I should be asking or for other treatments we should be trying.  I am going to ask about having an endo scratch/asprin/DHEA (not sure what this is yet though).  Any info would be helpful as prepared to try anything now.

Thanks x


----------



## LilyFlower..

Hi everyone, thanks for the warm welcome. 

I'm a little unsure how this forum works.  How do you get to your last post on a thread quickly?

Buttons, I was originally from Perth, just moved up here so I have family down there.  I can easily stay with my parents if I have too, so it breaks up the journey so much.

Did you manage to get info on EEVA and DHEA?  DHEA is suitable for older ladies and if your AMH is <7.  It improves the quality of the eggs.  My AMH is 9.9 but Marco said that it will do no harm to take it.

I've just today had my follow up letter and I read that only 4 patients can do EEVA at a time, they don't have the facility to do more, so if it's available you can have it.  I'd be pretty disappointed to do another cycle and not have the chance.



Hopeful, asprin thins the blood although I think Clexane does this too, or is it Prednisolone, I get confused?  I'd definitely ask about a"scratch" lol!  I hope to get this before my next ICSI cycle. (more travelling, yawn!)

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## stelpo

Hi Ladies

Tis indeed me who is from Moray....

I have very sad news, our beautiful, perfect daughter Isla Eve was born too early at 21 weeks last Sunday, my waters broke on Wednesday, and she just couldnt hold on any longer - we are absolutely heartbroken. 

Bit soon to think of what to do next, but I suspect we may try again, just so unfair when she was so wanted and our journey to get her was sooooo long and tortuous - I know you ladies understand, if anyone does, you do.

Good luck to you all on your cycles, remember, it can happen - we were just mega unlucky for this to happen.

Love, Stelpo xx


----------



## Pretty please

Oh stelpo, I can't believe that I'm reading this. I'm gutted for you both, and can't imagine how you must be feeling. Take time to grieve and think of your precious wee angel looking down on you always.  So sorry. X


----------



## Jules13

Steplo, Ive just read your post there and Im so incredibly sorry to hear such sad news  

I cant even begin to imagine what you're going through. Massive hugs to you. Jules x x x


----------



## rosebud5

Stelpo,

I am so incredibly sorry to read this.  My heart goes out to you and your partner.  She was so wanted and so loved and its so unbelievably unfair.  What a beautiful name you gave her.  I'll be thinking of you and praying that your broken hearts can be healed one day.  I have seen good friends suffer a similar blow and come through the other side with a little one.  In time, when you are ready, I am sure that will be what awaits you.  Much love, R xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Oh stelpo, I'm so sorry.    what a beautiful name for a little angel. I can't think of the words to say, but I have tears in my eyes and I am sending all my love to you and your partner. Such sad news xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Stelpo,

I'm so sorry.    xx


----------



## avmac

God bless Stelpo my thoughts and prayers are with you at this tragic time xx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Stelpo I am so very sorry to hear your news. Who knows why these terrible things happen. I wish you all the luck in the world for whatever you decide to do next. You deserve good things xx


----------



## 8868dee

Oh stelpo i am so so very sorry to hear that am thinking of you hun xxx take care my love to u n your dh hun xxxx


----------



## MrsRed

Stelpo what heartbreaking news. I am devastated for you both. You are in my prayers xxx


----------



## twiceasnice

Stelpo

So sorry to hear the sad news about Isla Eve. Can't image how you may be feeling just now. You are in my thoughts & prayers x


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all, how is everyone doing?

I still cant believe stelpo's news, if you are still reading thread, please know I am thinking of you.X

Dee - is it tomorrow ur back to clinic?

I started stims yesterday,here is hoping this week is a quick one xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi clairabella hun xxx not doing to bad thanks am so so devestated for stelpo and i just wish there was somethibg i ciyld do to help her :-( :-( stelpo sendig all my love to u at this sad time hun xxxx

Yeah im bk at clinic tomorrow for bloods just hope that my cycle plays ball and that i pnly need one lot of bloods done but i expect ill need another lot done x i am excited anout doing fet but nervous coz it didnt work last time but now i got a little job i have sonethig to pass the 2ww with xxx also im kinda hoping that my transfer is on a minday or tuesday as these are my days off lol and dont really wanna have to book a day off when i havw only been there7 weeeks lol but if i need to then i will xxxx


----------



## stelpo

Hi all

Thank you all so much for your messages, so much appreciated - I can safely say this has been the worst week of my life, yesterday we buried my precious girl and I hope I will never have to do such a hard thing ever again  

We have pretty much decided that we will have another go - so tempting to jump right back in, but I know its not the right time yet. Any of you any idea how long you should wait for another ICSI cycle following a late miscarriage? Though I know we should prob give it a few months to heal a bit, time is really not on my side as I will be 43 in July which I think is a more pressing problem. Part of me thinks we might be mad trying again, our BFP last time was just our miracle - can we really get lucky again??

Love to all

S xx


----------



## hopewishpray

Stelpo I'm so so sorry to hear of you loss I can't Imagine the pain your feeling take time to grieve and I wish you all the best for the future  
I'm not sure of the time frame with a late miscarriage but when my friend had a miscarriage early on she was told  to wait 3months I'm sure gcrm would be able to advise you though x


----------



## avmac

My thoughts are with you Stelpo . Take care of yourself! Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Stelpo when i had my miscarriage in may @ 11 weeks i was told to wait 3 months xxx sorry again u are going thru this xxxxx much love to u sweet xxxx


----------



## Hertsgirl

Stelpo, there are not enough words to describe your loss, but we're so sorry and you're in our prayers

Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all well im at the clinic now and my gosh its so busy it wasnt this busy last year when i was about to do my fresh cycle x


----------



## Hertsgirl

8868dee - I thought it was busy too, and yet we were able to get all the consent/sample appointments we needed straight away.  I wasn't expecting to be able to get our consents done until at least the end of Feb and we've actually got the appointment next week!

Good luck today 

x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks hertsgirl x thas good then all systems go for u hun xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Gotta go back in fr last blood test wednesday at 11:30


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all as well as can be.

Stelpo - I can't imagine what you are going through, but I am thinking of you. You are amazing to think about trying again and I wish you all the luck in the world. Xx

Dee - hope all goes as planned on Wednesday. What will they be looking for with your blood tests? What are the next steps for the FET?

Hertsgirl - that's great that your consents appt is in the diary. All starting now!

Clairabella - hope stims is going ok. I should be starting a week today! Do you think you'll be in for EC next week?

AFM I completed the norithisterone yesterday so just waiting for AF this week then get prostap on Friday (assuming AF comes). All getting very real now. Just need to stay positive and believe that it can work for me. Finding that the doubts are creeping in all the time! Does anyone else have tips on how to stay positive?
Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Gnd: they are looking for ovulation then when they get that which should be wednesday then they will say im tohave transfer usually 5 days after ovulation as im having a blast put back xx


----------



## tracyl247

Morning

We are looking to see if there is any interest in a FF meet in Scotland, either Glasgow or Edinburgh. Please go to the thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300526.0 and let us know your thoughts.

Take care

Tracy​


----------



## LilyFlower..

For PMA check out the catching rainbows website, I've bought a couple of CD's from her and they have really lifted me considerably http://www.catchingrainbowsfertility.co.uk/


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi everyone, I've been a bit of a lurker for the past wee while but had my prostap today so feel officially back on the rollercoaster so thought I'd say hi. This is my fourth IVF (ICSI) so not feeling too nervous about it as I know what to expect. I had ICSI at GCRM in 2010, had it at the Royal twice last year and now back to GCRM, as NHS treatment is finished. This time we're using donor sperm rather than DH's so hopefully that will make a difference but who knows! Has anyone else just started a cycle? Hope everyone is doing ok. Laura x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi laura im doing my second natural fet cycle after a bfn in august x got last bloods tomorrow then hopefully hae transfer monday or tuesday all being well x  gl with ur cycle hun xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all  

Stelpo - you are very brave.  If anyone deserves another miracle it is you and DP.  Hope your hearts mends a little soon and you feel able to try again  

Dee - I know they seem to be very busy just now, when I was booking for friday they were already really busy at that point and they had to treble book the slot!  Good luck tomorrow, hope you get news on which day transfer day will be.  xx

GND - Hope AF behaves, not long now til you are up and running.  I can't help with the positivity just now either, I am feeling a bit weird about it all, can't seem to get into a good frame of mind.  Maybe it is self preservation after previous disappointments.  Hoping to be in early to middle of next week for EC, just need to wait and see what they say on friday  

Laura - welcome and good luck.  Did you use one of the clinic's donor's or go to European Sperm Bank?  We have looked into donor but will make a decision after this cycle.

Lilyflower - thanks for the link I will check that out xx


----------



## LauraM2011

8868dee - thanks, wishing you lots and lots of luck for your FET  . Great that it's a natural FET so you don't need to take drugs. Will hopefully mean you're feeling a tiny bit more relaxed.

Thanks Clairabella. We went with a clinic donor as I was totallly overwhelmed by all the info on the ESB website. Might seem strange but I felt like I didn't want to know that much about the donor. With the clinic donor you find out eye and hair colour, height, weight, blood type, profession and proven fertility and that was enough for me. The ESB has a great website though and you have loads of choice while the clinic list only had 9 donors on it. Good luck with your cycle!

Laura x


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: they wasnt to busy today thanksfully lol 

Laura: yeah i di feel big relaxed but am worried my progesterone isnt high enough to support pregnancy lol but they know what they doig x 

Afm: had bloods just gotta wait for ohonecall about 4pm x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I hope that you are all well. I have a quick wee question that I'm hoping you can help with. 

Has anyone put on weight whilst taking the three hrt progynova tablets a day for fet?

Thanks

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Spl: my fet is natural but i hope someone else can help u hun xx 

Afm: tuesday is my transfer day whoop whoop not sure what time yet tho, they will ring me on monday with the time xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Woohoo dee great news. I'm in tomoro for scan. Hopefully there has been good growing!

Hi spl how u getting on? X


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: fingers r crossed they been growing or ya hun xxxx

Stelpo: hope u r ok hun am thinking of u xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Clairabella: good luck for your scan tomorrow.   Thanks for asking. I actually phoned today to cancel my endo scratch next week.   Gutted as wanted to have fet very soon. 

Dee: Tuesday will be here soon!  

Hope everyone is well. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks spl xxx hope u have ur fet soon hun xxx


----------



## MrsRed

Hi everyone 

Clairabella hope today's scan went well & they've been busy growing!

Spl why did you have to cancel your scratch? Are you ok? I've been busy the last week or so and perhaps I missed an earlier post. Lots of people on here now which is good to get different views and opinions. 

Dee before you know it Tuesday will be here and you'll be PUPO!!! Very exciting  

AFM I had my endo scratch on Tuesday, I managed to make the trek through the snow and made it to Glasgow in time.   it is all worth it. I start the flare protocol in three weeks. Excited but also apprehensive having had three failed cycles at ARI already. I'm hoping a new clinic, endo scratch, new protocol and clexane & steroids will give me that much longed for BFP!   . . . surely?!

Stelpo I am thinking of you and DH all the time. It upsets (and angers) me how unfair this whole IVF carry on is. You are in my prayers and I hope you find the strength to continue so that one day you become parents, whichever path you choose. Look after eachother and take care x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all

Mrsred: aww thanks hun i cant wait to be pupo xxx woohoo gl for when u start in 3 weeks xxx

Clairabella: hope ur scan went well and that the follies are growing xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Mrs Red: Glad you've had the scratch and hopefully it'll all be worth it and you will get your bfp soon. Not long now until your tx starts.   it's a long story but I need to lose a specific amount of weight in a couple of months and was really concerned about the fet drugs putting weight on me or it staying the same! Gutted and desperate to have the fet,although have no real faith that it'll work. It's our poorest embryo. 

Dee: roll on Tuesday. 

Clairabella: how'd you get on today? 

Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi everyone,

SPL - sorry to hear you had to delay treatment for now, when are you hoping to start?  Good luck with the weight loss xx

mrsred - here is hoping all these changes make the difference   not long to wait

Dee - you must be getting excited now  

AFM - scan went fine, back on monday for another, biggest follicle was 13mm so still got a bit to go.  Hopefully they will get a move on over the weekend as I am fed up injecting already.  Never mind off for a spa break with a friend this weekend so just what I need

Have a great weekend everyone xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Spl: as u r going for fet they have to be a certain quality to be able to be frozen so ur wee embie might not be as poor quality as u think hun xxx. Yes roll on tuesday 

Clairabella: im so impatient but work is helping pass the time and at transfer its my day off so ill be on bed-rest afterwards


----------



## parva stella

Hi Everyone

I was having a wee look and was wondering what was meant by and 'endo scratch' and if thats something GCRM does?

Wishing everyone baby sucess soon xx


----------



## MrsRed

Aww sorry Spl you've had to delay it but its obviously the right decision for you at this time. Easier said than done but try not to worry about your wee embryo, it must be good quality otherwise it wouldn't have been frozen and you never know this little fighter might be the one . . . 

Stella the endo scratch is done at GCRM and what they do is that they make small incisions in your endo because research shows that it can help with implantation. It's meant to make your lining 'sticky'. They do it like a smear and is over in seconds. 

Clairabella this whole IVF is a waiting game isn't it?! Good luck for Monday's scan and have a fabulous day at the spa!  

Enjoy your weekend ladies!


----------



## parva stella

Thank you Mrs Red

I think I will ask if I can have that! After a few failures  it might be worth a try.

Thank you so much

Take care everyone and good luck for 2013


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: hope u enjoyed ur spa day hun xxx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend! 

Clairabella - a spa weekend, lovely! I could do with that right now  hope that Monday brings you good news, I'm sure it will and then you will be all set for EC!

SPL - have you seen the recent press news about FETs being more successful than fresh because the wee embies have already proved themselves to be the strongest? Try to keep that in mind x

Mrs red - I am also on flare, have had endo scratch and will be on Clexane so fingers crossed that will work for us!

Dee - good luck on Tuesday how exciting!

Parva Stella - I had the endo scratch. No idea if it will make a difference but at least it makes me feel that I am doing all I can, so I would say go for it!

AFM - I had prostap yesterday. Start stims tomorrow night and have a scan booked in for Friday morning. I feel anxious in case I don't respond as well this time but I guess we'll just need to wait and see. I'm trying to get lots of fresh air this weekend as have been a bit work focused the last few weeks and feel like I'm seizing up! This morning I felt a bit low. I went to a big family do and just always feel the pressure of people asking when it will be us and being surrounded by babies in the family, being the only married couple there without them...but DH was very supportive And made sure I was ok. I wonder how long his patience will last LOL! Last time this whole process turned me into a bit of a mad woman 

Take care all xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Gnd: gl for ur scan friday and im sure u will respond ok on stimms x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all  

Hope everyone is good this morning ?

Afm: i been to dentist this morning and had 2 tiny fillings lol so my mouth feels like i been punched ha ha x and im waiting for the clinic to ring to see what time we are in tomorrow for our transfer 😄 so mega excited but nervous also, am so scared that if we get a bfp that we will lose it again x but am trying not to let that bother me too much xxxx just gonna hopefuly keep up the pma xxxx


----------



## MrsRed

Hi there

Poor you Dee, two fillings - not a great start to the week eh?! 

I hope the clinic phone you shortly, it's always an anxious wait isn't it? You need to keep believing that this is going to work and YOU are going kick start all our wonderful BFPs for 2013! 

What is everyone else up to today? 

Oh, I've a wee question for you all - those of you who have had a prostap injection, did any of you give it to yourself? Or did you get a nurse to do it? 

Bye x


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi MrsRed, it's always been a nurse that's given me the Prostap injection. I had mine last Tuesday and I'm feeling ok so far. Laura x


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsred: its not too bad at least the numming stuff has gone now lol x and yes will hopefully kickatart our bfps off xxx
When i had prostap injection the nurse did it x bit embarrasing as it was my first injection with clinic lol x 

Afm: the clinic phoned my embie is being defrosted first thing tomorrow morning then they will ring me about 9-9:30am then they will tell me how my blastie is then let me know what time im to be in for the transfer x ooh so exciting x


----------



## MrsRed

Thanks Laura & Dee for letting me know about the prostap injection. I think I'll get a nurse at my GP to do it to make sure it's done properly rather than attempt it myself. It's to save me a 300mile round trip to Glasgow for a 5min appt. 

This time tomorrow Dee . . . you'll be PUPO!


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all  

Dee - brilliant news, good luck for tomorrow, hope your wee frostie defrosts perfectly   and glad to hear your mouth is better x

Mrsred - could you not ask to give the prostap to yourself?  I don't recall it being any worse than the others, but then it was a while since I got the prostap!

GND - hope the stims are going well x I think we all become a bit mad during this process, it is a rough time, fingers crossed for us all  

AFM - well I had a fab weekend, so relaxing, just what I needed   In for EC on wed, got to do ovitrelle at midnight and in at 12.30pm on wed.  They must be busy as I have always been in for 7.30am for EC so they are obviously full in the morning xx

Are any of you using acupuncture?  The lady I used on our last cycle is away for transfer and wondered if anyone could recommend someone that is near GCRM?

Hope everyone else is good. 
xx


----------



## 8868dee

300 mile round trip wow xxx thanks mrs red hun xxx

Clairabella; thanks hun i cant wait now xx


----------



## Pretty please

All the best for today dee!! X


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks pretty please xxx just waiting a phonecall to let me know what time transfer will be xx


----------



## 8868dee

Transfer is at 11:30 eeeek x


----------



## MrsRed

Best of luck Dee xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks mrs red xxx i have now a wee 2AA blast on board and embryologist said it looks beautiful and this time we saw it go in in the scan where as last time they went in without scanning me x


----------



## MrsRed

Congratulations PUPO lady! Wow, your wee blasto sounds fabulous . . . this looks very promising Dee  

Take it easy today. When is your OTD?


----------



## 8868dee

Oh OTD is 8th feb  im still at clinic just having a cup of tea then ill be ready to go home and rest x gonns take it easy the rest of the day and get something to eat as im hungry xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Fab news dee, sending u lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies just a quick one from me I still keep a wee eye on how you are all getting on good luck to all you ladies that are starting tx and congrats dee on being pupo you wee blastie sounds perfect I had the same grade put back in dec and now I'm nearly 10 weeks pregnant  xxx


----------



## MrsRed

Hope, lovely to hear from you and it's wonderful to read that things are going well with you. Take care and update us on how you're doing, especially if you find out team blue or pink?! X


----------



## Clairabella

Morning,

Feels like a long wait til 12.30....wish EC was at 7.30 like they usually are, they must be really busy. I'm hungry already!x


----------



## MrsRed

Morning everyone

Good luck for today Clairabella. Let us know how you get on xxx 

Ps I'd be absolutely starving as well having to wait that long!


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: thanks hun xxxx oh i no i was so hungry when i had my ec hun always the way lol x hope they get lots f eggies xxx

Hopewishpray: thanks hun thats made me feel even more positive  glad all is well with u hun xxx takecare xxx

Afm: well this time i feel so positive about the fet justchope it stays that way lol was back to work today and i feel good lol x


----------



## Clairabella

Dee - glad ur feeling really positive  xx

Thanks mrs red xx

So got 9 eggs, 6 of which were suitable for icsi. Just need to wait for the morning call. She did say one didn't look as good as the rest so fingers crossed that we get good fertilisation from the rest x


----------



## 8868dee

Yay!! Thats a good crop love well done xxx fx for a great fertilising night ahead of them lol


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all!

It's busy on here   

Clairabella - congrats on your EC. 9 is fantastic and 6 for ICSI sounds great. I hope you get good news in the morning. Stay positive! I'm doing acupuncture and have been since August but I get it done in Edinburgh. I'm not sure how much difference it makes but helps me relax  did you manage to find someone near GCRM? They will probably be able to recommend but if not the natural fertility centre have contacts.

Dee - I'm going to take some inspiration from your positivity. Congrats on being PUPO. Take it easy in work x

Hope - it's lovely to hear your updates. I hope you're keeping we'll.

Mrs red - did you get your prostap sorted? Seems a long way to come when it takes about 10 seconds but I can understand wanting a nurse to do it just to make sure. I always seem to mess up my injections somehow. On Sunday I took 200 instead of 225 gonal F! The nurse said it was ok though. I think it must have been a fault with the pen as I set it to 225 but the last 25 just wouldn't come out!  

AFM - the stims are going ok. I'm feeling anxious for Fridays scan and just looking forward to getting it done and dusted....

Xx


----------



## MrsRed

Morning 

Clairabella - that's a fabby number of eggs and Im sure you'll get a gd number of embies from that. Hopefully they'll phone you soon so you can start breathing again! Are you using EEVA? Did you find an acupuncturist? 


Gnd - good luck for tomorrow's scan. It's amazing we have any hair left isn't it?! We worry about every stage and no matter how you kid yourself you're taking it in your stride and you're full of PMA, your stomach churns when you have to go to the clinic for a scan or blood test. I've just described how I feel maybe other folk manage to handle it better! 😜

Afm I've contacted my GPs and the nurse will do my Prostap. GCRM seemed keen for a nurse to do it but did say I could do it myself if I'd rather.


----------



## 8868dee

Gnd: thanks hun and i always take it easy in work lmao x gl with ur scan tomorrow hun xxx

Mrsred: im like that too stomach is in knots even tho i feel positive lol x


----------



## Clairabella

Dee - glad to hear you are taking it easy  

GND - good luck for scan tomorrow, hope it all goes well  

Mrsred - glad you got prostap sorted.  Yip using eeva again just hope the extra money is worthwhile.  Managed to get an acupucturist sorted, just need to hope they can accommodate him on saturday.xx

Well 4 fertilised, 2 of which look good, one looks as though it might be abnormal and the other has a vacuole which may disappear on its own, just need to see what tomorrow brings


----------



## 8868dee

Yay for 4 fertilising hun xxx how many u having put bak ??


----------



## Clairabella

Hopefully 2 if we have them..this is 3rd cycle and have had 2 each time without success, so I'm past the stage of them even discussing SET   x


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining in but I am due to go for my initial consultation @ Gcrm on Feb 11th. I got my AMH results back from them today and they are not good <1.5. It says on the paperwork treatment With own eggs possible but rarely recommended for these levels. Part of me thinks it is a waste of time going because we'll be told the same as we were at our last clinic but we have already paid for initial tests so be aswell going. Anyway what I wanted to ask was what is the max dose of stimms you have been given at this clinic?

Sorry for the negative post as I know a few of you are undergoing treatment at the moment. Fingers crossed for lots of BFP's on this thread x


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all!

MrsMacD - try not to think of the AMH number only. I know it is disappointing. I was told that mine was <1.5. I responded ok on the gonal f short protocol. What were you on last time? Also have you thought about DHEA? I have been taking it for 4 months. I'm not sure if it'll make a difference but I'm sure GCRM will suggest it for you. Don't give up hope. Try to keep an open mind at this stage and see what they say at your consultation. Xx

Clairabella - that's great that 4 fertilised. I'm sure your 2 leaders are gonna be strong. Stay positive and take each day as it comes. I need to take my own advice LOL!

Dee - hope you're still feeling well x

MrsRed - good news that you have a nurse sorted for your prostap. When will that be? Good luck x

AFM - glad that scan day is nearly here and that's another hurdle over agh! DH has enough PMA for both of us. Just as well! I have booked a weekend away asa birthday surprise for DH at the end end of feb for his birthday. So whatever the outcome we can relax and enjoy  x


----------



## MrsMacD

Thanks girl nextdoor. I know you shouldn't focus only on AMH but my last 2 treatments were cancelled due to poor response and I was on Gonal F 300iu- my clinic wouldn't go any higher. I've been taking DHEA since December after reading about it on FF in the hope it would help. We'll just have to wait and see.

A surprise weekend away sounds fab. Good luck with your scan


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: i have had set all 3 times they seem to recommended it coz of my age 29 but if we have to have another fet then we will push for 2 next time x 

Gnd: yeah am feeling good and positive but starting to feel the 2ww torture analysing all possible symptoms lol x 

Mrsmcd: please dont give up jun x the clinic are great and will go thru everything with u and decide the best plan of action for u xxxx i dont know much about dhea but maybe once u have taken it a while ask for another amh test ? But it doesnt always depend on amh as my amh is 16.8 but my responce to the drugs was slow i was on stimms for 17 days in my fresh cycle last year lol x hope this helps 

Afm: im 2dp5dt and i am feeling some tightening feelings in my ovary area so hopefully fingers crossed im not imagining it and it means good things x


----------



## Pretty please

Hi girls, 
Clairbella- great news that you have 2 great looking embryos!!! 

Dee- are you going crazy yet?!!!! 

Mrsmacd- I have an amh of 2.2. I ended up with 2 follicles and the gcrm gave me the option of cancelling the cycle. We decided to go ahead, only got 1 egg, but I'm now 17 weeks pregnant. It can work for us low amh girls! X


----------



## 8868dee

Prettyplease: yeah hun just starting to go insane lol x am feeling some tightenings in my ovary area so hopefully it isnt me imagining it and its good signs hopefully xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Wow pretty please that is fantastic news. I've heard the saying it only takes one a million times on here but it really worked for you. We had 2 decent sized follies our last IVF but weren't given the option to carry on   might have to insist if it were to happen again just in case.

8868dee really hope the tightening is a good sign and you get your BFP!


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks mrsMacD xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all 

Hope u r all ok ? Am going a little crazy at minute im really tired today but that could be work, i just want it to be next werk already lol


----------



## Clairabella

Hey,

Hope you are all doing ok  

GND - how did you get on today?xxx

MrsMacD - welcome and best of luck!

Dee - I think the tightening sounds like a great sign, especially since it can't be blamed on all the drugs and the EC causing symptoms for you  

Prettyplease - can't believe you are at 17 weeks already! Hope you are keeping well?

AFM - well I waited ages on my update phone call this morning and was starting to get worked up when it was almost 11.30 and I still hadn't heard...but I finally heard from them...and there was no update!!!!  Yes EEVA had decided to stop working overnight and was not producing any images as the software had gone down.  So rather than disturb my embies, they preferred to leave them until tomorrow to check the quality etc.  They could tell me all 4 were still on the go tho, just not what they were doing in terms of dividing or quality etc.  So now I dont know whether I will be transfer tomorrow or whether they will push on to Monday.  I will get a call first thing tomorrow.  I will of course get refunded on my EEVA fee.  So it goes to show, technology is only useful to a point for additional info, but you still need an expert to be involved.

xxx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hey everyone,
It's the weekend!

Clairabella - OMG I can't believe it! Of all the things. Well the good news is that 4 are still on the go and that's great news. Well done embies! Leaving them undisturbed will probably be a good thing. Let us know how you get on tomorrow when you get the call. Those calls are so stressful...it's like getting exam results all over again. But much worse!

Dee - I now how you feel. I'd like to fast forward 2 weeks already just so I know either way. But no, must not wish life away  

Mrs MacD - hope all the positive vibes on here will keep you strong for your consultation and then just take it from there x

Pretty please - hope you are keeping well!

AFM - had my scan today. Have responded well for my AMH so that was a relief. Not quite as many follies overall compared to last time but about 6 looking like contenders and hopefully a few more will grow over the weekend. I'm in for EC on Tuesday so one more night of stims tomorrow and then ovitrelle on Sunday night. In at 7.30am on Tuesday and I live in fife so it's gonna be an early start. Ay tips on how to give the follies an extra little push over the weekend? Oh and I have a sore throat so need to get rid of that too   

Have a good weekend all xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: i am trying not to symptom check but yeah im not on pesseries or anything so hopefully its a good sign fx fx fx fx x oh no clairabella blooming marvellous for it to go kaput when u need it x i should think u will get refunded x x hope u get an update in morning xxxx at least they have made it and i hope and pray they continue to grow n divde come on embies xxx u can do it xxx

Gnd: i no i really want it to be 8th already but then i dont want it to come as im scared if the result also xxxx blooming journey is a head and heart dooer lol xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Girlnextdoor - amazing news ur in on Tuesday, only tip I have is to try a hot water bottle to help them grow, not sure if it works tho  xxx

Dee lucky you escaping the pessaries, mine start today lol xxx

I am leaving soon for clinic, got 1x 7 cell n 3 x 6 cells so they want to go ahead rather than wait til Monday. Just hoping they have divided a little more by time I get there   x


----------



## maybee

Hi ladies

Clairabelle- GL with your ET and the 2WW ahead.

Dee- not too long to go now... The wait drives you insane doesnt it- I think it's the not knowing that is the hardest. GL for the days ahead 

Girlnextdoor- I'm not an expert but I've heard a hit water bottle on your tummy for a hour a night and lots of protein help to get the follies to grow. 

I had my ET on Thursday - a beautiful 8 cell and a 6 cell. The transfer was a bit hard as apparently my uterus was sitting in a funny position- at one point I thought my embies wouldnt be able to be put back!! 
Trying to keep calm and listen to zita west visualisations CD.
I had to take another ovtrelle infection this morning and have no other gel etc to take. Anyone else the same? 
Any other 2WW tips girls?

This was our first time to GCRM and we were very impressed. The staff are lovely and really positive. 

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: gl hun with transfer tho i know u wont need it as they are brilliant at gcrm xxx 

Maybee: thanks maybe xxx yes it is the not knowing but im not going to test early no way lol 

Can someone explain to me what 8cell or 6cell embie is coz when gcrm tell me anythjng thay dint tell me the cell number only that my embies are 2AA or 3AA whats the difference between what im told and cell numbers lol x and i apologise if im being thick lmao xxx

Afm: not much to report here trying not to go mad from possible symptoms i have which is tired a lot but then i been work this morning and niggles jn tummy lol x  Oh and im 4dp5dt so going at a nic pace xxx


----------



## maybee

Dee- im not sure of the difference- was yours a FET? Maybe difference is 3 day and 5 day transfer?
Hopefully someone will come along who knows! I was a fresh 3 day ET - told number of cells and quality- ie 1-4 four being the best. X


----------



## Pretty please

Dee- at day 2 ideally embryos should be 4 cell then 8 cell by day 3. At the stage yours were put back (5 day blasto) they don't count them in cells any more as by day 5 they have rapidly grown into numerous cells.  Hope this helps!! Also it doesn't mean that if they have fewer or more cells than 4 and 8 at their respective days that it won't work.....cells just give an indication of how well they are dividing.  You have the perfect embryos at day 5 so fingers crossed this is ur time! X


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I hope that you are all well. I'm wondering if any of you can help. I've reached the top of the nhs list but still have one frostie at the gcrm. Can I delay the nhs treatment to have my last gcrm one transferred? Will they let me do this? 
Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks maybee and pretty please i get ya x 

Maybee: yeah this is my second natural fet and fx it works this time last fet was a bfn

Spl: im not sure hun x suppose it doesnt hurt asking right xxx gl xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all,

Maybee - good luck - when is your test date?  I had a tricky transfer too, they had to move the speculum before they could get the catheter in.  Who did your transfer?  I wish I could go to sleep til test day  

Dee -as the others have said it depends when they go back, my first cycle my wee early blast was 1bb.  You are a good way through your wait now, almost halfway.  I am climbing the walls already and it hasn't even been a full day yet.xx

Hi sugarpielaura, don't know the answer to that as I haven't had any nhs treatment, but you could always ask them and see how long it would delay you.  Just a suggestion, hope you don't think I am being cheeky, but would it be worth keeping your gcrm frostie as a potential sibling since you won't get nhs treatment a 2nd time?xxx

By time I got to the clinic my 7 cell had progressed to an 8 cell and one of the 6 cells had become a 7 cell.  They were graded 3/4.  The other 2 were definitely lagging at 6 cell and were quite fragmented, so they will culture them on til monday but not holding any hope for them.  Test date is valentines day,  feels like ages away!xx


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah that makes sense clairabella xxx yeah im halfway tomorrow and its getting to me Now im going crazy im getting tightenings in my tummy x and my nipps are tender but i get that with impending af too x i no not to believe symptoms but its hard and i so wanna test even tho its to early  and i promised myself i wouldnt good thing i got no testsx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all hope ur all enjoying ur weekend x mine starts tonorrow as i got 2 days off work tomorrow 😀 x just woke up from a 3hr nap lol as feel very tired lately xxx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all having a nice weekend!

Dee - I have 1 day in work tomorrow then off for a while. Not sure whether it will help or not but DH will be off too so will stop my mind from wandering too much. It's so hard to decide what to do with the testing early thing. Last time my AF arrived 3 days before test date so if I get to ET ok I will wait until at least when my AF arrived last time and then decide what to do...you don't have too long to wait now so I would try to hold off from testing yourself if you can. X

Clairabella - well done on ET! That's great that you got 2 good embies. I hope they are settling in right now. It would be amazing if you got a BFP on valentines day. Fingers crossed and lots of positive thoughts coming your way  

SPL - I don't have any experience of NHS because it would have been too long for me to wait to get to the top of the list, but I think clairabellas suggestion is a good one. If you keep your frostie at GCRM and take the NHS round of treatment, you have a back up plan if the NHS doesn't work. I suspect they would put you to the bottom of the NHS list if you refused treatment. Let us know how you get on x

Maybee - thanks for the tips   I have also been trying to get as much rest as poss. Have been feeling really tired this weekend. X

AFM just waiting until Tuesday. My sore throat has pretty much gone which I'm pleased about as I was a bit worried about that. Just need to stay positive! My best friend had a baby on Saturday, her first, and she was on clomid, worked first time. I'm really happy for her but she was the only friend who was experiencing something similar to me and it just feels like I'm the only one in my group of friends left. Do you know the feeling?! I really hope it works this time...xx


----------



## marionm

Hi there,
This thread is really busy at the moment,look forward to all the BFP announcements over the next few weeks! 
I won't be starting treatment for a few months but just started taking DHEA last week,got my period yesterday & have period symptoms for the first time in ages,always used to get cramps but not had them for years-must be connected to the DHEA,only thing that's different,also feel really happy & content for the first time in ages! Very odd.....but I like it! 
Prob going to try naturally again for a bit before next treatment,you never know eh? 
Feel very positive at the moment-will pass it on to you ladies!


----------



## 8868dee

Gnd: yeah im gonna hold off fro testing for now hun but it is hard ots niggling at me lol but i no that its better if i dont lol

Marion: how are u hun ? Havent heard from u in ages xxxx sending my huggs to u ad i hope that ur next treatment goves u the baby u so deserve xxx thanks for the positivity hun x im feeling quite positive myself at the moment xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi ladies,

Dee - you must be bursting to test, but hang fire, you probably won't trust the result anyway..and remind me of this next week pls hahaha, enjoy your days off  xxxxx

GND - glad you are feeling better, don't worry about your group of friends, it is going to be your turn next  it is hard though   

Marion - good luck with the DHEA and hope you get your natural BFP x

Another day over, can't believe I still have so long still to go   

xx


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: i am so past bursting to test lol but im not going to lol x and yes i will tell u not to bext week 😀😀 xxx thanks will deffo enjoy my days off xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Just doing my nosey on your wee thread and see a lot of names I recognise from when I was on the board.  Really hoping that this is your time ladies.  Stay positive and I will hover for some good news....good luck keeping all crossed for u all x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Yay parkeerah 😀 how are you hun ? Hope and ur family are well ?? Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Good luck tomorrow girlnextdoor, hope u get lots of lovely mature eggs xx

Parkeerah hope ur well xx

Dee hope uv resisted testing another day?xx


----------



## 8868dee

Gnd: gl for tomorrow gnd x x x hope u get lots of eggs xxx

Clairabella: yes another day down lol and not tested  this time im doing better to not test xxxhope u r ok hun and not going insane x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I hope that you are all well. Sorry for the quick 'me' post. I was up until 2am this morning and am struggling to keep my eyes open!

I was the same with the nhs ivf. It's been 4 yrs ttc for us and we went in the list 2 yrs ago and went to the gcrm with the hope of never needing the nhs go.   Unfortunately it wasn't to be and we've now hit the top of the list after a two year wait.  My dilemma is that we found out recently that we won a cycle of ivf down South but it'll clash with the nhs shot. We are over the moon with both and can't believe that after nothing for so long,they've both come up! We would like to have the go down south but only if it doesn't compromise our nhs go. 

Xx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all,

SPL- always the way. Like buses, nothin for ages then 2 come along at once! Is there any way you can chat to someone at the NHS off the record to see how the land lies? I did that once with Dundee. Just phoned up and spoke to practice manager not saying I was an existing/potential patient just to explain situation in theory and see what they say (giving no names...) x

Dee - thanks! Well done for another day not testing! Is it your test day on Friday?! X

Clairabella - thanks too! How is it going being PUPO? Are you back at work? X

Parkeraah - lovely to hear that all is going well for you. Hope you are enjoying every minute!

Marion - I hope you have good luck on the DHEA. I've been on it for 4 months so we'll see...x

AFM - EC at 7.30am tomorrow! Agh! I am a bit excited and nervous too. More worried about the snow that's about to hit. I need to leave fife extra early just in case there are any accidents. People start driving like maniacs in the snow lol! Thanks for all the well wishes. I will update tomorrow. Fingers crossed!! X


----------



## 8868dee

Spl: I would ask who ever deals with u in scot and explain the situation and see if it would conpromise ur nhs go hun x that is what i would do x if u dont mind me asking how did u win a cycle down south ?? X 

Gnd: yes hun my test day on friday 8th feb am in at 10:45am so hoping for a phone call around 4pm eeek gonna be a nervous day lol x gl tomorrow hope u get lots of eggies and that they get jiggy with it lol xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Thanks. I'll phone the nhs hospital tomorrow and see why they say I guess. 

Dee: all the best for fri.   The clinic in London run a competition every year. We entered and were one of the 24 winners.  

Girlnextdoor: I know. It's so bloody typical! I'm going to try and phone tomorrow and see what they say. All the best for tomorrow.  

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Spl: wow well done hun xxx and yeah bloomong typical for both chances to come at once lol xxx thanks hun xxx


----------



## MrsRed

Gnd, good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Gl today gnd fx fx fx


----------



## 8868dee

Well only 3 more sleeps till my test day  xx
Im 7dp5dt i think its gone by nicely this time mind u i am working now which helps lol x csnt believe i will find out in 3 days if it has worked or not fx fx xxx


----------



## LauraM2011

Wishing you lots of luck Dee . Got my first menopur injection today and all my drugs to take away. Back again on the 13th to see how my follies are doing. Can't believe I'm doing all this again! Going to try and stay calm and keep a PMA this time around. x


----------



## 8868dee

LauraM2011: Thanks laura hun and Gl with ur treatment Hun xxx and gl for scan on the 13th fx follies grow nicely xxx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all the good luck messages  so nice that everyone supports each other on here. Well JUST made my appt today - one lane of the M8 covered in snow so took much longer than expected. Anyway for there in the end and got 12 eggies! Can't believe it. Thought I would be lucky to get 6 based in my follie count on Friday but they say its hard to see all of the follies sometimes. I did wonder how they manage to keep count! Anyway could tell by the look on DH face that he was anxious about something when I came round from sedation. Turns out he missed the pot when giving his sample so lots of the little buggers got away! So it was an anxious wait until the embryologist came in and said that DH had given his best sample yet. Count up to 11 million (it was 6 million last year) and lots of A motility (last year no A motility!), so he is pleased with himself. Anyway, not counting on anything until I receive the call later to say - very cautious. But hopefully given the bigger number than last year it gives them some contingency plan if the quality of eggs isn't great, we'll see...happy for now. It's not often We get good news in this department!

Dee - well done on another day down and no peeing on sticks LOL! Not long now. How are you keeping your mind from wandering? X

Mrs red - what stage are you at now? X

SPL - let us know how you get in with the NHS. Oh the other thing you can do is ask the clinic not to inform your GP. I don't know how that would work with delaying things in terms of going to bottom of the list though x

Will update later x


----------



## 8868dee

Wow 12 eggies well done x and well doe ur dh for getting A motility and lots of wriggle sperms loool x fx the get jggy with it now hun xxx gl or transfer xxx um not sure how im keeping my mind off it im not really as wanna test so badly now lol only 3 sleeps but its starting to drag quite glad  bk to work tomorrow lol x


----------



## girl nextdoor

Ok so just got call from the embryologist. All eggs are mature and sperm is good quality. A couple of the eggs have oval zonas but the egg is round inside and a couple have thicker looking zonas. I experienced something similar last time but then half of them looked oval and all had thicker outers than this time so fingers crossed this time is better! He said he's happy with the quality of eggs. I really want it to work this time!!! Just need to sit tight and see how many fertilise by tomorrow morning.

Hope you've all had a good day xx


----------



## Clairabella

Fantastic news Girlnextdoor   well done you.  Poor DH - at least it turned out fine tho. Hope they get plenty jiggy tonight and you have great news in the morning. xx

Sugarpie - well done on winning a cycle, my goodness, you are spoiled for choice  x

Laura - good luck with your cycle, hope it works out x

Dee - just think it is Wed tomorrow, you are almost there  

AFM - only 3 days since transfer, got a bit of a sore back today, must be all the lazing about I have done.  Certainly too soon to be any kind of symptom sadly!  Never mind 9 sleeps to go....


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: yes Wednesday tomorrow  am back at work tomorrow i am quite pleased about that as i hope it passes time x hope time passes quickly for u hun x x


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all,

Clairabella - hope your back is better today. I'm just going to get up and about to take the dog for a walk. Did a lot of lying down yesterday  x

Dee - only 2 days to go. Any symptoms? X

Call from the embryologist to say that 11 eggs fertilised so really pleased with that. Never could have dreamt of it based on last round. But we'll see what they have to say tomorrow. Keeping feet firmly on the ground! And hope that I have at least a couple of super strength ones lol! 

Have a nice day everyone x


----------



## parkeraah

Hi dee yes we r well and as u have prob seen by my log in we had safe arrival of baby neve in oct.  she is now 17 weeks......seems like such a long time ago I got my bfp actually will be 1 year this weekend since we tested.  I am sure it will all work out for u all.......will check back to see how u r all getting on.  Good luck ladies and refrain from testing early....if u can x x x


----------



## Clairabella

Brilliant news girlnextdoor u must b so chuffed!!!! Back still sore must be my ovaries goin back into shape!xx

That's lovely parkeraah, congrats, here is hoping your luck rubs off on us x

Hey everyone else xx


----------



## 8868dee

Gnd: i got some tightenings in my tummy and sore nips lol oh an im uber tired all the time lol  but nothing else x just hope it means positive things x woohoo gnd that fabby news hope they keep growing fx fx fx gl with phone call tomorrow xx

Parkeerah: yeah i saw that what a lovely name and wow 17 weeks already x how time flies xxx

Clairabella: hows u doing hun ?


----------



## rosebud5

Hello everyone,
Good luck to everyone doing treatment.  My most positive thoughts to you all. Dee I have my fingers crossed for your test date on Friday.  I just thought I'd let those of you that know me know that I had my 12 week scan today and it went fine.  It was a huge landmark for us to get through after last time. I can't believe we might actually dare to start saying our news out loud now. All the best, Rxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Yay rosebud glad scan went fine xxx i would be nervous at my scan too if i get a bfp in future as i lost my baba at 11weeks may last year xxx thanks hun i so hope we get a bfp xxx


----------



## MrsRed

Fabulous news Rosebud! This IS it, you are going to have a baby!!! How exciting. 

Dee things are looking so good for you. Only two more sleeps till you get your BFP   xxx


----------



## rosebud5

Thanks guys.  Dee - I've got everything crossed for great news for you on Friday.  Mrs R - it'll be great news for you too in a few weeks I'm sure.  R xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks mrsred u will have good news in ur OTD i just know it  xxx

Rosebud: thanks hun xxxx

Afm: i feel quite positive about friday what ever is going to be will be x only 2 sleeps xxx


----------



## Hertsgirl

Good luck for tomorrow Dee. Only one more sleep xx

AFM, AF finally arrived today so I have got the date for my Prostap - so exciting to be finally on the treatment path!!  Will anyone else on here be cycling in March?

Question for you ladies already gone through treatment - i know everyone reacts differently to the drugs (long protocol), but in your experiences how long did it take you to move from Prostap to egg collection? I'm trying to roughly plan out when the different stages might be but I can't figure it out. I have a sneaky suspicion EC might be on our first wedding anniversary! (Prostap is on my birthday - lol!). 

Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hertsgirl: i was in stimms for 17 days and had prostap and didnt have a period till 12 days later so from prostap to ec for me in my first fresh cycle lomg protocol was 29 days hope that helps xxx thanks hun xxx

Well tomorrow is my OTD and i have booked a day off work for it xxx im really hoping this is our time xxz


----------



## Clairabella

Hi Dee - woohoo how you feeling?  Hope you have great news tomorrow to start us off on a 2013 roll    Thanks for asking, I am ok, just starting to analyse everything now!xxx 

Rosebud - that is fantastic news, enjoy sharing your news with everyone  

Hertsgirl - I've only had prostap on one cycle and I was 23 days from prostap to EC.  12 days from prostap to AF, 9 days stims, then trigger 2 days before EC.  Best of luck xx

GND - hope your embies are still going strong x

AFM - I am starting to get twingy tummy and cramps, plus sore (.)(.) all of which could mean one thing or another,  could be the pessaries, could be AF on her way, or could be happy news   ...one week to go xx


----------



## LauraM2011

All the best for tomorrow Dee, fingers crossed!  

Hertsgirl: My period arrived 11 days after my prostap and I started menopur injections on day 4 of my cycle (5th Feb). Based on my previous long protocols I estimate EC to be on the 17th Feb (which is a Sunday so prob will be the 18th). I tend to stimm for around 11/12 days. What drugs you going to be on? I'm on day 3 of Menopur and feel fine so far.

Laura x


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: thanks hun im so nervous now just want to know already 😃 cant believe i havent tested early so proud of myself fx fx its good news tomorrow x now im analyzing every symptom and tho i didnt have pesseries i keep thinking my tummy tightenings and sore (.)(.) are af on way ahhhh

Laura: thanks hun xxx gl wirh ur cycle too hun xxx


----------



## Clairabella

what time is blood test? are you still testing yourself when you go home?x


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all,

Dee - not long to go! I am so impressed that you have stayed away from the tests! I have a good feeling about you getting a BFP 

Clairabella - glad to hear you're getting on ok. The 2ww is torture for sure. But you only have a week left to go x

Hertsgirl - I was on the short protocol so not best to advise of timings but hope you have the info you need x

Rosebud - congrats on your scan! Proof that it can all work out in the end 

AFM - I'm having a bit of a downer today. Missed a couple of calls from GCRM this morning because I had out my phone on silent!! So had to wait for ages to speak to them. I have 2 top grade 4 cells, another 3 and 4 cell which look ok and the rest are mixed with some fragmentation but 10 in total are still on the go. I should be happy because its a much better crop than last year and there is a chance of a 5 day transfer but they will call in the morning in case I should have a 3 day transfer. I think I'm just a bit exhausted with it all...sorry for the negative post x


----------



## Tracey42

Hi Everyone

Gosh...I've not posted since 1st Jan... it's great reading eveyone's news and so much going on, super good luck with all the treatments.  

We've started out last IVF adventure, started Norethisterone on Monday, I'm on the Flare P, so should all be done and dusted within next 4 weeks. I'm not holding out much hope, but we did agree we'd try one ICSI cycle before moving to DE, you just never know  

Found it very business like when I was at the GCRM on Monday, but I suppose when you're on the books, it's just come in and get started. 

I've been reading about successful transfers after a 'scrape', sorry I know there is a medical term but can't think of it at mo. Has anyone done this? You can have the procedure at GCRM but I've been told it's painful and no pain meds are offered....think I'd struggle. Any thought would be great.

Everything's so positive at mo on here, hope 2013 is our yr!

Tx


----------



## Clairabella

GND - that is great news you still have 10 on the go.  Sorry to hear you are having a bad day, sending you lots of  hugs xxx

Tracey - the scratch is not that bad, and over very quickly, you take painkillers before you go in.  Its done on cycle before treatment. Good luck xx


----------



## stelpo

Good luck Dee, - proud of you for not testing, told you it saves so much heartache if you can resist!! Will be thinking of you tomorrow    

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: im in for bloods at 10:45 tomorrow morning eeek but orob get there but earlier, have booked the day off work x i have got a ffirst response test @£6.50 for 1 lol how blooming expensive lol so i will prob do it after i been clinic if i can hold off that long lol x but i might just wait and not do it ill see in mornig how ifeel x cant believe its been almost 10 days since transfer as i think its hasnt really dragged x at times maybe a little but not really lol x 

Gnd: thanks hun and i no it is much easier not knowing tho than testing early and trying to eork out if test is accurate tho less heartache x 

Stelpo: how are u hun ? I really hope u r ok  xxx much love and hugs to u xxx xxx and yes u were right remeber last time the stress it caused me for testing early well much better this time x thanks hun xxx


----------



## marionm

Hi there,just popped in to wish Dee good luck for tm...it's all looking very positive for you missus! 

GND-everything seems to be going well for you,Its such a stressful situation that it all gets on top of you,I'm sure there will be a golden egg in your bunch of 10! Think the DHEA has done its job! Look forward to hearing more updates from you over the next few days!

Lots of luck to all you other ladies. X


----------



## Pretty please

Good luck dee!!! All sounding positive so far!!! Well done for not testing- with I had your patience! X


----------



## MrsRed

Good luck Dee xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Good luck today dee, got everything crossed for you xxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thank you everyone for the lovely wishes xxx 

Well i couldnt wait until my blood test and thought as i haent tested it wouldnt hurt lol so i tested xxx its a bfp for us yes xxzz am so excited and wont belive it till my results are in anout 4pm but frer hpt is a strong positive


----------



## Hertsgirl

Yay!!!!  That's fantastic news! Made my day  Congratulations xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Woohoo!!!!! I knew it   so happy for u xxxxx


----------



## LauraM2011

Congrats Dee x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks laura, clairabella and hertsgirl i am so shocked and excited thought it was gonna be another bfn xxxx on my way to clinic now to get bloods done just hope they say the same fx xxxxx


----------



## Pretty please

Whoop whoop brilliant news dee!!! X


----------



## rosebud5

Dee - that is amazing news!!!!!!!!  So so so happy for you.  R xxx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Fab news dee - I am delighted for you!!!! Xxxxx

I had a call from GCRM this morning asking me to come in for 3 day transfer of a 4/4 and 3/3. Got there and decided to do a u-turn. You may think I'm crazy but have decided to wait until Sunday and take a risk of having nothing left. I just felt that I wanted to see if any could make it to blast. I will probably end up bring very gutted on Sunday but just feel I need to know to help me make any decisions about future treatment....

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks prettyplease,rosebud and gnd xxx 

Thanks all of u xxx it really means a lot to me xxx still waiting for phone call to confirm from gcrm but should be soon xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Gcrm just confirmed my pregnancy my hcg level is 155 😀


----------



## girl nextdoor

Amazing dee! Now you can really celebrate. So pleased for you. Take it easy xx


----------



## rosebud5

Dee - what a brilliant level.  Have a lovely weekend celebrating!  I am so happy for you.  You have been so supportive to so many people on here.  You deserve every happiness!! R xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Aww thank you gnd and rosebud xxxxx love to u both xxx

Afm; Have a 8 week scan booked in at 1.30 on march 6th xxx


----------



## MrsRed

Amazing fabulous wonderful news Dee!!! I'm so chuffed for you both. Many congratulations X


----------



## stelpo

Fab news Dee, so happy for you!!

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Thank you mrsred and stelpo xxx hope u r both keeping well xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Dee - brilliant - a lovely strong positive.  Won't be long now til your scan   xxx

GND - good on you - that is weird cos I was saying to DH the other day I wished we had taken our chances and pushed on as then at least we may have a better idea of how things were.  Hope everything works out well. How many were still looking good?xx

Stelpo -hope you are doing ok?  Sending you hugs xxx

AFM - have got to that horrible stage of 2ww where you consider whether to start torturing yourself with pee sticks, but have deliberately stayed away from that aisle in the supermarket! 6 sleeps to go....

Hey to everyone else - hope you are all well xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: thanks hun x am so excitec but nervous after last year but hopfully all will go well at scan lol x remind me how many dpt u are ?? Ovbiously its up to u when u test but i will advise u not to as it might stress u out xxx i am hopig and praying u get ur bfp hun fx fx fx pma pma xxx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Thanks clairabella. I reckon it will be disappointment for me on Sunday but I just needed to know. Only 2 were looking good. There were another couple behind that which were mediocre but about 6 that were fragmented, so can rule them out. I will be lucky to get a blast out of that lot. But time will tell. There will be no update tomorrow so just need to sit tight! Feels quite liberating - until I'm a quivering mess on Sunday   but I still feel happy with my decision. I really hope you get your BFP. Stay strong over the next 6 days - you can do it!! X

Dee- hope it is all sinking in for you now. Very happy for you  

X


----------



## sugarpielaura

Dee, congratulations.  
Xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Fantastic news Dee Congratulations! Let's hope it's the first of many on here


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Ladies.


Im jumping into your thread, i have been on this site for weeks and weeks and have only just noticed that there is a gcrm thread, and im quite happy i found it!

Anyway to can see my journey from my signature, on mt first ever cycle, was on my 2ww after a single blast 5AA transfer, it all ended yesterday got my period, BFN confrimed by GCRM, gutted. Best embryo there is and it still didint work why??

I await my consultation with Marco, though not till Tuesday 19th Feb, ages to wait it seems! Anyway i have 2 frosties, and they wanted me to wait until next period which they say will take poss 6-8 weeks then 2 weeks fater that till i ovulate. 2.5 months to wait, no way! I argued with them all day yesterday ( they must hate me ) and they have agreed to do an ovulation test in 14 days, 21st Feb to see if  ovulate ( they say i prob wont due to drugs ) and if i do they will to the FET.. The things you have to do to get your own way..

Whats everyones satges at the moment, and how they finding the gcrm?

Al xxx


----------



## marionm

Hi Al,
Very sorry to hear about your BFN,this whole journey is so tough!
I have had 2 rounds of IVF,both ended in early MC so feel your pain. 
I think the GCRM are very good & do know what they are talking about which is why they are suggesting a break between cycles,there is so much pressure physically & emotionally when going through a cycle. You need time to deal with the cycle you have been through....just my opinion! Hope whatever you decide is right for you. X

Congrats Dee! Hope this is your time.

GND - got everything crossed for you....hope you have a wee blast waiting for you tm.


----------



## MrsMacD

Al so sorry to hear about your BFN-sending you big  . I know it's no consolation but you have Frosties so you must remain positive that they will give you your BFP. If you feel ready to jump straight back in again then go for it. I know personally after my failed attempt last year I was floored with emotions and have only recently felt strong enough to cope with it again but everyone is different.


----------



## 8868dee

Gnd: fx that ur embies make it to blast fx fx fx xxx yeah it is sort of sinking in but guess it wont fully until i have my scan at 8 weeks xxx 

Spl: thanks hun i really appreciate it xxx how r u ?

Mrsmacd: thanks love xxx and yes lets hope it is the start if many more bfps to come xxx

Al: hi al welcome to the gcrm thread x so sorry u had a bfn yesterday gl on ur bext cycle hun xxx personally i love gcrm and the staff they were there for me thruout my mc last year and really understood me . They go above and beyond for their clients and i wouldnt go to any other clinic no matter if my cycles were a bfn or bfp x i also agree with marion and gcrm like u to have a af in between cycles so you can get back to normal within your body and mind x 

Marion: thank you hun x i hope its my turn also x i so hope its ur turn soon xx


----------



## twiceasnice

Just been lurking in the background recently but wanted to say congrats to you Dee & fx for everyone else as seems to be lots of activity just now. 

AFM - still licking my wounds & no hope of another chance at this time.  Just started my second AF after my MC & it's really heavy with cramps, which I don't usually get.

Stelpo - hope you are ok.  Big hugs. 

Clairabella - fx

Look forward to hearing more positive stories.


----------



## 8868dee

Twice: Aww thanks hun i hope u r ok *huggs* xxx i hope n pray ur next cycle is ur turn hun xxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi,

Thanks for replys, I find the Gcrm great too.

I'm worried now that I'm to keen! Mentally I'm fine, I'm very very strong and although it was very hard on the day, I think the fact I have frosties had encouraged me alot and I'm so keen to move forward. I don't know if we get more drugs or not for a fet, I didn't ask, maybe that's what they worry about. I hope  I'm not making the wrong decision! They asked the professor and he said that it would be ok as long as they can pick up an ovulation. So we will see after my appointment with Marco on the 19th.

I take it everyone else has waited until the next cycle, is it not torture?

Al x


----------



## Clairabella

Hey  

GND - I think it is a very brave decision, and I am sure all will be fine tomorrow.  but if they don't make it in the lab then if nothing else you have saved yourself two weeks of uncertainty. I really hope it works out.  What time are you in tomorrow?xxx

Dee -  It is only natural to be nervous, but just enjoy the moment    I am now 7 days past transfer.  I am going to try and hold out on testing, I was better for that the last time cos I would only doubt the result...but I do find myself thinking about it at points!xx

foreverhopeful - sorry to hear about your bfn   I've never had frosties so always had to wait because they won't let you do a fresh cycle without a break, but usually I find physically and mentally I need a break to come out of the ivf bubble and be myself again for a little while!  But if you are feeling good and ready to go, then good on you and hopefully they will be able to track ovulation xx

twiceasnice - thank you xx  sorry to hear your af is rough   are you planning to cycle again?xxx

Well another day over - have kept myself busy today had a few friends over for a catch up.  Not really feeling twingy anymore, can't decide if that is a good thing or not!  Never mind 5 sleeps to go.


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all,

Clairabella - I have pretty much written off tomorrow mentally but we shall see. I'm in at 9.30am and because I need to leave home at 8.15am to get there in time I'll just need to face the news whatever it is when I get there as they won't be in early enought to phone me before I leave home...but TBH it's probably better to discuss face to face. I always thought this would be my last cycle but by leaving it until tomorrow we might actually Learn something about this cycle...will update tomorrow. Hope your embies are snuggling in right now   Xx

Foreverhopeful -.its great that you have frosties. Sometimes I feel stronger than others. I think it helps to have a little break, but like you I have already been thinking about next time and possibly going ahead sooner rather than later (money dependent). I had almost a year between cycles but it took me a while to get my head in the right place and then I decided to take DHEA for 4 months. X

Twiceasnice - hope you feel better soon. It just feels like we are being punished when AF is bad on top of everything else, X

DEE - thanks for your well wishes. Will let you know what happens tomorrow. Still so excited that you have your BFP!!!! X

Marion - I think you mentioned DHEA on an earlier post. Just to let you know that yesterday GCRM said that overall quality had been better this cycle. Can only put that down to DHEA for egg quality. So fingers crossed that will be the case for you too x

Hope you're all having good weekends x


----------



## 8868dee

Al: i waited few months inbetween cycles and found it to be much better mentally even though im a strong person x

Clairabella: 7dpt already wow do u thjnk its going fast ? I do for sure x i couldnt stop thinking about testing but so glad i didnt test until OTD u r doing really well hun xxx 

Gnd: thanks hun xxx i am keeping it all crossed that ur frosties have made it xxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Good luck this morning gnd, hope ur tucked up in your trolley bed right now   xx

Dee yeah actually feel like its going quite fast. Next few days will slow down tho. Hope ur next 3 weeks whizzes by xX


----------



## 8868dee

Gnd: gk today hun fx fx fx u r on ur way to being a pupo princess x x x

Clairabella: how you feeling ? Yeah i hope it passes by fast for us both 😃


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi - thanks for your messages!

So I went to GCRM this morning. My 2 leading embies were both on their way to being blastocysts! They couldn't be graded because they hadn't fully turned into blasts but the embryologist said that I needed to take away with me the message that he truly believed the best of the 2 would be a blast by around midday and a good blast too. The other looked less good but was also turning into a blast which is what I needed to know. So both have been transferred as the poorer of the 2 wouldn't be good enough to freeze so we decided to give it a chance. Im glad i decided to wait until today because even if this cycle doesnt work, we have learned that they can make it to blast. The other 8 havent really moved on since friday which they say is unusual and means nothing available to freeze   but have to be happy that the progress this time has been better than last. The transfer was straight forward and hopefully they are both snuggling in now  

Clairabella - one sleep down! Not too many more to go. Are you keeping yourself occupied? X

Dee - I am PUPO! Have you told many people about your result? X

Enjoy your Sunday!

Xx


----------



## LauraM2011

Congrats on being PUPO gnd and good luck for OTD! 

I've never had embies taken to blast - does it give you a better chance of success?

Feeling quite teary today, I think it must be the menopur, on day 5 of injections. Being quite nippy with DH too, poor guy. I'm just struggling a bit because I'm doing my full-time job, a part-time open Uni course, and doing treatment. I just want to hide from the world, lie in bed and eat chocolate and watch chick flicks but I just have to keep going, it's really tough. At the back of my mind I'm also thinking about the past 4 BFNs and wondering how  can this possibly work this time? I'm hoping the fact that this is the first time using donor sperm will make all the difference.

I hope everyone else is doing ok and for everyone else who is PUPO (or about to be) sending you lots of baby dust and luck. xxx


----------



## MrsRed

Gnd congratulations on being PUPO! You are one brave lady & I am in awe of your courage. I really, really hope that you get your well deserved BFP. When is OTD? 

Dee how are you? Has it sunk in yet? I'm sure you're anxious until your scan but try to enjoy the wonderful feeling of being pregnant, of being a mum-to-be! x 

Clairabella only 4 more sleeps and then you'll be joining Dee on the wait for the scan. How are you feeling about it all? 

So who is next for being PUPO? 

I start my pills for the Flare protocol on Fri so fingers crossed 4/5 wks from now Ill be PUPO as well


----------



## MrsRed

Hi Laura, our posts must have crossed. I understand why you might feel down and let's face it those flippen drugs just make a difficult situation even worse?! I'm in the same boat as you, I've had 3 failed IVF cycles and my head is telling me - if it's not worked before the chances of it working now are slim BUT logic and common sense tells me that sometimes it is just a numbers game and if protocol or clinic or drugs or . . . anything changes (every natural cycle is different) . . . then there has to be every chance of it working! We need to think positive although easier said than done at times. 

Is this your first cycle at GCRM? Well done to you for taking on an Open Uni course alongside a full time job! I'm very impressed.  

Come on here any time you need to rant, hopefully it'll help clear your head and make this process that little bit easier. X


----------



## 8868dee

Gnd: woohoo u r a pupo princesss  yay!! Hope they snuggle in nicely xxx i have told my 3 best friends one of which does surrogacy at gcrm for people  who cant carry xxxx they wont tell anyone but thats it see they knew we were going again as we all hang out together xx hope the next 10 days pass by quickly for ya hun xxx im glad u have found that ur embies can make it to blast hun even though u got no frosties xxxxxxxxx  still hopefully u wont need frosties or another go 

Laura: yes hun it deffo is the menopur x hope u feel better soon and just try to remeber its not u its the meds xxxz

Mrsred: it feels weird hearing or seeing the words mum-to-be next to my name is unreal lol x i am scared but also looking forward to the scan xxx symptoms have gone but i no that all is ok as this happened last year after i hadmy bfp symptoms faded for a while then came back x hope u r well x.    Am counting down till u r also a pupo princess xxx not sure who is next for pupo Hun xxx


----------



## rosebud5

Mrs Red - something you said in your post just jumped out at me.  Our little one was our 4th ivf treatment - and this time round it took 4 attempts too.  4th time a charm for us and hope it will be for you too.  R xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I typed a very large post and then my ipad battery died!!    So, here I go again!

Foreverhopefull2013:  Sorry to hear about your bfn  .  We did wait the suggested time between treatments as we wanted to to ensure that we were ready mentally and that my body was in the best physical condition as well.  My theory was that they are the experts and we took their advice.  However, it is a personal decision and you need to do what is right for you.  I'm also a tough cookie.  We've had a horrific 4 years medically and with the IVF as well but I needed to wait a bit to then get in the best frame of mind.

Twiceasnice:   

Clairabella:  Sending you lots of   .  When is otd?

Girlnextdoor:  That's fantastic.    Congratulations on being PUPO!  Wishing you a fab 2 weeks.  

Laura:  Blast just gives a better idea which ones are the strongest.  We had 8 embryos at day 3 and were all looking very strong.  After blast, we had 4 left.  So 4 didn't make it and wouln't have made it in me so kind of saved the disappointment I guess.  You are busy, but I sometimes think that it is better that way.  The drugs can indeed make us  .

Dee:  How are you feeling?  That's a great thing that your friend does with surrogacy.  Do you know which agency she uses?  It is something that I have looked in to but think that it is very difficult to do in Scotland.

Mrs Red:  I hope that the drugs all go well and you are PUPO very soon.

Rosebud:  That's great.  I've had three treatments so far.  Hope the 4th is for us too.

Well ladies, I had my appointment at the GRI today and received my AMH results and I am a bit shocked.  In 2009, it was 37.6.  In 2010, it was 36.7 and the recent result is 25.1!  Now, I know that is a great level but it seems like a big drop in two years!  Anyone any knowledge on this?  I've emailed Marco to ask him.

Thanks, xx


----------



## Clairabella

evening ladies

GND - wonderful news - I am so pleased for you.  You will be more settled during 2ww knowing you have a couple of good embies in there.  When is your OTD?     you don't need frosties cos this will be the one that works   xx

Dee - yeah i am feeling ok thanks, just really hoping I get my bfp that sticks this time   feel as though 3 fresh cycles in 8 months has taken its toll.  That is great your friend does surrogacy with gcrm, what a lovely lady. xxx

Laura - sorry you are having a rough day, I am sure DH is not taking it personally.  If you need to study you should do it in bed with chocolate   I know it is hard, but hopefully now you are doing something different this cycle then you will have a different outcome.  xx

Mrsred - I am hoping you are right and i am joining the scan wait too    - woohoo for you getting started on friday - got everything crossed for you this time  x

SPL - How did appt at GRI go, apart from drop in amh?  Hope Marco can provide advice.  Did you speak to them about delaying?  My OTD is this thurs 14th, so close but ages away too!xx

AFM - well I kept myself occupied today by going to a wedding fair, and today has flown by.  I woke up this morning with a lovely big cold sore and a lack of sore (.)(.)  hope the fact they are no longer sore does not mean af is about to arrive. xx


----------



## 8868dee

Spl: think its cots that she uses but not sure , she is amazing for doing that x  

Clairabella: glad u r feeling ok x hope u get a lasting bfp this time hun xxx yeah she is a lovley lady and was so happy she bought me milk tray bless her x


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi ladies,

Clairabella - thanks! I really hope it works. Will try to be a bit more positive this time  OTD is 20th so next Wednesday. Last time AF turned up 3 days before OTD. How do you work out when AF would normally come? I'm all out with my dates?! Is it 14 days from EC? Are you getting married?! I must have missed that somewhere along the way! Enjoy the planning. X

SPL: I really wouldn't worry about your AMH result! It sounds really good to me. I'm not sure how much it drops per year but pretty us that marco will tell you that you have nothing at all to worry about x

Dee: yes I think I would only share with close friends too. How did DH react?! I bet he was delighted  

MrsRed: I need to wait until 20 feb for OTD. I've been off work since last tues and have been sent a meeting appointment for that day at 9.30am in glasgow. My test is at the Edinburgh clinic at 8am...not sure how I'm going to manage that one! Will need to think of something. Not long til you start your pills - will be here before you know it  

Laura - take it easy and look after yourself. It is probably good to be busy in a way. Is the any way you can take a bit of time off? I have been nippy at DH for weeks LOL! He has been a gem today tho. X

Love to all xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi, 

I'm a stalker here as planning to use gcrm soon. Clarabella, when I got my natural bfp (sadly miscarried) i thought I was out that month as I got a big cold sore a few days before af was due...so hopefully a good sign.


----------



## Clairabella

Welcome Pippi - sorry to hear about your miscarriage   You have made a good choice with gcrm, when are you planning to start?  Thanks for the cold sore info, you have given me hope. Good luck xx

GND - My AF is probably due on wed, I usually bleed exactly 14 days after ovulation.  Though sometimes the pessaries can delay a little.  No wedding for me - I am already married   but I have 2 bridesmaid gigs next year and felt I should really go along with the brides to be (especially given they were going to the same show!) I'm not usually a fan of wedding shows, but i thought I could get away with only going to one   

Dee - lucky you getting chocs, I love milk tray xx


----------



## 8868dee

Gnd: dh is on cloud 9 since we found out lol x he was over the moon xxx yes its 14 days from ec ir ovulation lol x

Pippi: welcome hun xx

Claorabella: they were lush lol


----------



## LauraM2011

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments, it is probably better to be busy, and you are all right the drugs do mess with your head and sometimes you just need a good cry! Good advice Claira studying in bed with chocolate, lol!

MrsRed – Not the first time at GCRM, had a fresh cycle there in 2010 and a FET and then last year went to GRI for 2 cycles. I’ve heard that for quite a lot of people it takes a few cycles so hopefully we’ll be the lucky ones soon. Thanks for your comment about my course; I’m doing it for 3 years, and I’m only 7 months, in but hopefully it’ll be worth all the hard work in the end! 

Gnd – unfortunately can’t take time off my course just now but think I’ll take an afternoon off from work this week and go hang out with my niece and nephew, they always cheer me up!

L xxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Girl next door= Congrats on waiting to see if you got your blast, now you know you made the right decision. Wishing you all the luck in the world  

Im so annoyed that thr gcrm told me to only put 1 blast back in, all i can think about now is that if i had 2 put back in i may be pregnant by now, they only wanted the one in due to it being the best quality there is. I suposse i cant really blame them as it all a guessing game and i said i didnt want twins. Though all i can think about now is what if i had put 2 in, i wish that i never had the chance to go to blast and i had 2 in on day 3.. Though i know if it were the other way about and i put 2 back  in on day 3 and got a BFN also i would wondering if i put the right ones in, and so forth, my head is bursting with these thoughts.

Dee: Congrtas on your BFP   

I have a long 10 days yo my blood test, to see if im ovulating, though i dont think i will be tbh.

My friend gets her blood test results at 2pm today, waiting to hear if its BFP, think im more nervous than her! Shes with Spire in Edinbugh!


----------



## girl nextdoor

Forever - thanks! At least we have learned a little something about our embies if nothing else. I I the GCRM advised you to have 1 put back because the quality of it was so good. The only reason I got 2 is because the 2nd one wasn't very good quality and they don't expect it to do anything. So try not to worry about it. Xx

Laura - an afternoon off work sounds good, especially with the little people! Hope you feel better after that x

Dee - you back at work today? I'm just about to do some work at home x

Clairabella - really not long at all until you find out your result. Fingers crossed you will get to test day and 9 months beyond   try not to worry. Ah, I got it totally wrong about the wedding then   I have done the bridesmaids duties many a time too. I'm an expert now! X

AFM - cramps last night. Woke up really worried. I had them about this time in the last cycle so don't think that bodes very well. Have been googling like mad today!!! Need to step away from the iPad. Went to acupuncture and that relaxed me a bit. Just need to try to stay positive xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Forever: thanks hun xxx gl with bloods in ten days x 

Gnd: no hun i work wedesday -sunday so monday n tuesdsy are my days off 😘


----------



## LauraM2011

gnd - did you start pessaries yesterday? I always get cramps the first few days after I start taking the pessaries post-ET. For me it's a really intense pain that only lasts a few mins, is it like that for you? I mentioned this to the nurse last week and she said it was normal to get cramps from the pessaries. Interesting to hear if other people get the same thing (?)


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi Laura 
No I'm not on pessaries because I was on the short protocol (think that's the reason I don't need them) but I did take my progesterone jab last night and the nurses thought it would be that. The cramp was quite bad although not as severe as my usually AF pain and it lasted best part of an hour. This afternoon I have been getting mild cramps on and off...
Xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks for the welcome. I'm in Northern Ireland so going to use the satellite clinic here and go to gcrm for theatre procedures. Bit more hassle but there are not many choices of private clinics here and we thought gcrm was the best shot. Will just have to find something to occupy ourselves for in Glasgow for 3-5 days! But won't be able to afford any shopping !
Going for registration and amh testing next week. Since I'm 42 not holding out too much hope.

Well hope the cold sore is a positive sign clarabella....every cloud/silver lining hopefully. Fingers crossed for 14th feb. 
you'll always remember 14th feb...whatever the outcome. I had my mc last year on 14th feb...so bitter sweet this valentines.

Congrats dee on your bfp....roll on 6th march. 

I  see the post just before mine,girl next door otd date it 20th feb...good luck. 
I'm not sure who else is waiting on bfp but good luck to all...


----------



## Clairabella

hey all

Pippi - good luck with your testing next week, does that happen in belfast?  I'm sure you will find plenty to do, you can always go window shopping! xx

GND - I know not long at all now, and you won't be far behind.  These next 2 will definitely be my last bridesmaid outings as that will be the last of my close friends to get hitched.  I enjoy it except for the wedding fairs! I hope those cramps are that wee blasto cosying in for the long haul  

Dee - so tonight is your Saturday night?!  

Foreverhopeful - hope your friend got on ok?  I suppose if you told gcrm you didn't want twins they had no option but to only put one back, especially since you had a high quality blast.  I know its hard right now, but look at the positives, you ended up with excellent quality and hopefully you will be going again really soon and this will be your time xx

Laura - hope you are having a better day today, when is your scan to see how things are going?x

AFM - 3 more sleeps...     xxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi Girls,

I know you are all right, i think that whenever something goes wong you akways look at the other way and wish youd done that, its natural to do so! Sorry for sounding like a broken record!

Pippi= Anyway my best friend got a BFP today, with a beta of 345! I cried for about 30 mins as i wished it was me, though im so happy for her. Shes 42, and this is her first time, so dont give up hope! Sounds like twins with such a high beta, she had a 6 cell and 8 cell, 3 day transfer with fragmentation, so its not all about the best embryo, this proves it!

Girl next door- Cramps are a good sign, its a sign things are happening...

xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Sorry for the me post but we're not long back from Glasgow and I haven't had a chance to read the recent posts. I just wanted to share my initial experience of GCRM. I was completely ready to be told I couldn't go ahead with treatment as I have been at 2 other clinics but they are willing to give me a go which is fantastic. Everyone seems really nice and helpful-my previous clinic was nhs/private so I think that makes a difference. Just got to wait for AF to show and I'm good to go.


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: thanks hun xxx yes roll on 6th march

Clairabella: yes tonight is my saturday night less the booze lol xxx yay!' 3 sleeps xxx

Mrsmcd: woohoo glad they are giving u a shot fx fx fx fx


----------



## LauraM2011

Gnd - I'm sure the pessaries are progesterone too so that could be the cause which is a general side effect so try not to worry.

Claira- feeling bit better thanks. My scan is tomorrow so feeling bit nervous, and also worried that there is heavy snow due around about the time we are going - typical!

MrsMacD - glad you had a first good experience with GCRM - I've always found them to provide an excellent service.


----------



## MrsRed

Morning ladies 

OMGoodness Clairabella only TWO more sleeps . . . keep yourself busy and before you know it you'll have come to the end of the torturous 2WW. I'm so excited for you X 

MrsmacD  Im delighted for you. That's all we want; we just want to be given a chance to fulfill our dream so we know that at least we tried. 

Pippi "hellooo" all the best with your treatment 

Gnd how are you today? If you're anything like me you'll be over analysing every single twinge and naturally thinking the worst BUT if I've learnt one thing over the years it's that the symptoms for AF are the same as for a BFP! Easier said than done but try to keep positive X 

Laura good luck for the scan tomorrow. fx the snow stays away! have you far to travel?

AFM Im waiting patiently to start the Flare on Friday but it feels completely different. I'm
not sure if its because there are no injections to start with or if its a feeling of 'here we go again'.


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi everyone,

MrsRed - thanks for your message. The cramps have died down now. I had mild cramps for most of yesterday afternoon/evening, but I wasn't awake with them last night like the night before. I'm not sure whether that's a good thing or not anymore! I think I'm going to go back to work tomorrow to take my mind off it for the week to come. So do you not need to take the injections on flare or are you starting with norithisterone? Not long until you get started  

Laura - yes hopefully it was the progesterone. Good luck with your scan tomorrow. I always get really nervous for the scans too! I'm sure it will be fine. Maybe just leave some extra time to allow for snow disruptions. It got in the way a bit on my EC day! X

MrsMacD - glad you had a good first appointment. It's good that they treat everyone individually rather than applying a list of criteria before deciding if you can go ahead. Good luck! Xx

Forever - that's great news about your friend. Just goes to show! How did she find Spire? X

Clairabella - how are you feeling today? Are you at all tempted to test yourself? I think I'm going to wait, as long as AF doesn't turn up before then   x

Pippi - thanks for the good luck wishes! Try to keep an open mind about your initial appt. I didn't expect to get a low AMH outcome when I had the first appointment and you may be pleasantly surprised! Whatever the outcome, i think its better to know the full picture so that you can get the treatment that is most likely to work for you. Xx

Dee - how are you feeling? X


----------



## Clairabella

Morning ladies, hope u are all well

Think it may be over for me   had a lot of spotting and blood when wiping. Il see how the rest of the day goes and may ask to bring blood test forward to tomorrow, get it over with. All positivity is out the window. Sorry for the "me" post xx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Clairabella - I'm so sorry to hear that. You deserve so much more and it WILL happen. For now just take care of yourself and give yourself some time to get your head around things. It would be good if they can bring your test forward to tomorrow to get that out of the way.
   
Let us know how you get on.
Lots of love xxxx


----------



## LauraM2011

So sorry Claira   . Life is just not fair. xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Gnd: yeah im doung good ta hun x taking it easy xxx what nout u only 8 more sleeps woohoo xxx

Clairabella: oh no hun i so sorry i really do hope its implantation spotting just coming out late fx fx


----------



## Clairabella

You wnt believe this, I was so upset so I done a test just so I cud stop myself hanging on til thurs and could try n pull myself together....and it's positive! Now I'm worried bout chemical cos I'm bleeding and that is wot happened last time. But for now it's positive!!!! I haven't told dh yet, he has popped out... and I was horrible to him earlier, terrible wife!

Thanks for your support ladies, I truly dnt no how I would get thru this without you all! It's helps having people who understand the highs and lows xxxxxx

Be on with personals shortly, I am on phone just now x can't believe it x


----------



## girl nextdoor

OMG Clairabella!!! I am also on phone so will keep this short but I am   that its a BFP for you. Keep sane and update us soon. Massive hugs xxxx


----------



## Hertsgirl

Wow!      it's a healthy BFP!!  xx


----------



## 8868dee

Claira: yay!! Hope its a sticky bfp for u hun     xxxxxxx am hoping and wishing xxxx are u still bleeding ? Whats it like (sorry tmi)


----------



## 8868dee

Last couple days been feeling very uptight in evenings and anxious and don't know why and its driving me mad


----------



## Clairabella

Foreverhopeful - that is lovely news for your friend, but naturally difficult for you - it is very poignant when a friend has success as you just want to join them.  Just take care of yourself and we all feel that way after a negative cycle.  You can't help but question everything.xxx

MrsMacD that is great news you are going ahead, roll on AF eh?xxx

Mrsred - I had a bit of the "here we go again" at the start of this cycle too, but you will soon be in the throes of the action   best of luck xx

GND - have those cramps settled down now? How are you finding the start of your 2ww? Thanks for your messages earlier, here is hoping I can hang on  xx

Dee - thanks xx not sure how I feel at the mo'  -  happy but really unsettled but still hopeful, so that is good at least.  How are you feeling now?xxx

Hertsgirl  - thank you xxx

AFM - still in the game...


----------



## Clairabella

Dee - we must have crossed posts - sending you a big   hope you are able to relax soon xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Yippee clairabella! Congratulations on your BFP x


----------



## MrsRed

Fantastic news Clairabella!!! We always read about lots of women who have had spotting/bleeding and go on to have a healthy pregnancy so my fingers & toes are crossed for you xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks clairabella xxxx r u gonna test again ??


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks everyone xxx

Dee - I will test again in the morning then I think I'm going to phone and ask if they will do my bloods tomorrow. The bleeding seems to have stopped, just brown spotting now, mixed with lovely Crinone clumps (yuck!) Hope you are not driving yourself too mad, we go from one worry to the next, don't we?!XXX


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news clarabella, thought initially it was bad news until I read later posts. Omg, a roller coaster for you!
Hope they can do bloods tomorrow...

I get the blood for amh taken in Belfast and they send it to gcrm. do not know what to expect for amh, my fsh is good for my age so hoping amh is the same. You get the scans done in belfast and they send details to gcrm who contact you in the afternoon with treatment advice etc.

Thanks mrs red and girl next door. 

Foreeverhopeful. Great to hear a success story. It gives one inspiration. I know you are happy for her....although I know you want your turn too.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Clairabella,woo hoo!   congratulations. Everything crossed for you. 

Xx


----------



## LauraM2011

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you Claira.  

Went for my scan this morning and feeling a bit down as last year after a week of meds my response was better. On the left I had a few 6-9s, an 11 and a 14, and on the right I had a few 6-9s, an 11 and a12. The nurse said not to worry, that they wouldn't expect me to be ready for EC at this stage and that I should come back on Friday for another scan. What does everyone else think? Last year at GRI I had follies >15 after 8 days of drugs, although they did have me on 225 of menopur while for this cycle I'm on 200. It's all so stressful!

Also I forgot to ask at the clinic, when your on the agonist protocol do you need to take a nasal spray at some point to make sure the prostap doesn't run out before you take your HCG shot? At GRI they put me onto nasal spray after 3 1/2 weeks of prostap to tide me over for EC.

Laura xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi - I just thought I'd post to get some company. I'm from NI and going to GCRM at the end of this month for ICSI treatment. Am starting on the flare protocol this time. Am due to have Prostap injection this Friday and then start stimms on Sunday. Told EC would hopefully be around 28th Feb. Just thought I'd post to see if anyone is having tx around the same time. Am very nervous as we had a disastrous failed cycle at the RFC in Belfast in September 2012. Retrieved 5 eggs but none fertilized. Very disappointed. This is my 2nd time going to GCRM so I hope its as successful as the 1st time we went (in Nov 2010 we went and were successful and now have a wee boy as a result!). Would love to hear from anyone (at whatever stage you're at). Would just like some company. Hope you all doing well at whatever stage of tx you're at. Rosecat


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all,

Rosecat - welcome! I'm further a long but sure there are some ladies that will be around the same stage as you and we'll all be happy to provide support for you too   Good luck with your treatment xx

Laura - try not to get too down about your scan. It's amazing what can happen over the next few days. I didn't have that many follies at my scan on the Friday and by the time I had EC on tuesday I got 12 eggs. I don't think you get a spray on the antagonist but someone else will be able to confirm. Xx

Clairabella - hope you managed to get a blood test today. Fingers crossed!! Xx

Dee - how were you feeling last night? Try to find some things to do to relax and take your mind off things a bit.

AFM - still off work but going in tomorrow. Had cramps again last night so really not feeling very hopeful. This is exactly what happened last time almost to the day. I'm still trying to stay positive but its really hard when I have exactly the same symptoms as my BFN. Sorry for negative post but am finding it hard to keep the faith!  

X


----------



## rosebud5

Yay Clairabella!  Awesome news!!!  I wasn't on yesterday so I saw your bad news and good news at the same time.  Typical of the highs and lows we go through isn't it.  I thought it was all over for me a few days after my test date but from what I've heard some bleeding is normal ... that doesn't stop it giving us a heart attack though!  Keeping everything crossed for you. R xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Girlnextdoor - Thanks for replying. I just noticed that you have been taking DHEA since Sept. Did they re-test your AMH before starting treatment to see if the DHEA had any impact? Just wondering because my AMH was 16.7 in Nov 2010 and it had completely dropped to 4.6 in Sept 2012! I started taking DHEA at end of Oct 2012. I'm really panicking about this tx because my AMH has dropped so much. In Nov 2010 I got 12 eggs but only 5 fertilized at in Sept 2012 I only got 5 eggs and none fertilized! I am really worried but am more hopeful after seeing your signature that you got 12 eggs! That is a brilliant number. Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi rosecat, they didn't test my AMH again as part of the initial treatment this time but funnily enough they asked if they could take some blood when I started stims as part of some research into AMH and I said I would be interested in the results so although I don't have them yet i should find out about them at some point. I definitely think the DHEA had an impact though as I went from 8 eggs last time to 12 eggs this time (all mature) with almost 100% Fertilisation and I was on exactly the same protocol as before, same number of days of stims, even the same time and day of EC! They also said that DH sperm count and motility had increased since last time so that may also have had an effect but overall they said quality if everything this time was better. I am sure you will find some improvement too xx


----------



## Clairabella

Morning all  

Pippi - I think you may have been right about the cold sore! Hope your bloods go ok, let us know how you get on xx

SPL - Thank you - here is hoping it is the real deal this time - how are you getting on deciding which treatment to do?xx

Rosecat - good luck with your cycle, won't be long now til you get going xx

GND - I had cramps and twinges most of the way through too, so hoping it is a good sign for us both   xx

Rosebud - thanks - how are you getting on now?xx

Dee - you feeling any less anxious today?xx

Well I have had bloods done so waiting patiently (yeah right!) for my phone call.  If it is good news they are going to get me back in on friday to check levels are rising this time.  I done another test this morning that was still showing positive and I have stopped bleeding for now.  

Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Laura: try not to get down hun x i had same thing and although i took a long time to stimm my eggs were top quality so its not quantity its quality xxx gl at next scan xxx

Welcome rosecat xxx 

Gnd: im feeling better now thanks hun x the anxiety feeling has faded for now x try not to feel down and every 2ww is different hun xxx ill keep up the pma for ya sweet xxxx 

Claira: yes hun im feeling better now just hopw it doesnt come bk xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Laura - try not to worry it can all change on the day.  Having said that last cycle I only had 4 eggs at collection and ended up with a positive, the time before I had 14 and had a negative, so it isn't always about number. Fingers crossed Friday shows progress.  

Dee - glad you are feeling more positive.xx

I heard from clinic and it is a definite BFP      My hcg levels are 139 which they are happy with, also given I tested a day early.  I am going back on Friday at 11.45 and scan is booked for 13th March.  Had no bleeding today so they think it has just been a blip   

XXX


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news clarabella. ..so happy to see they are happy with the hcg levels. 
I say bring it on for cold sores... now i really want to get one a few days before af is due !!

Hi rosecat. I just joined this forum a few days ago... I am also in NI but I'm not as far on as you. Have registration appointment at med associates next Monday ..and we'll see what they propose re protocol and dates. But have to wait for amh test first. Think we'll be just going with ivf. 
We had consultation in rvh last week(turns out with the same consultant as at medical asociates), but not going to go there as have to wait 6 months to be scheduled in even when self funding. But I asked about taking dhea....he said it can yield more eggs but does nt necessarily mean a better outcome. He said gcrm sometimes recommend  it but usually just after a bad cycle of ivf. So I'm not going to take it...as I was considering it. ....
Afraid it might have a negative impact..


----------



## girl nextdoor

Clairabella - yipeeeeeee   soooo happy for you. Now you can take it easy and enjoy the good news. What a valentines present!! Roll on 13 march. Xx
i really hope that the night cramps are a good thing. I definitely reached my lowest ebb today and was sobbing to my friend, but I think I've got it out my system now. Google is the devil and I think I need to go cold turkey from my searching addiction! 

Dee - thanks for the PMA. I need all I can get right now! Xx

Hi to everyone else. I am going to drown my sorrows in a takeaway tonight. Rock and roll! X


----------



## rosebud5

Clairabella - that's a great hcg result!!  Mine was 80 and its twins  This is your time!  I can just feel it.  I am doing well.  I'm nearly 14 weeks now.  Told quite a few friends and family now, but not everyone.  Not said much at work, other than to my boss who understands that I want to keep it to myself for a bit longer.  I don't think the nervousness will ever go away.  I now have no appointments until 20 weeks and that seems like such a long time to be left to my own devices.  I got a mouth ulcer a few days before I tested positive ... and that had happened with DS too.  That, more than any twinges and other symptoms made me wonder ... could it be?!

Dee, I'm glad you are feeling better today.  Its not easy.  I hope the time to your scan flies by.  That will boost your confidence.

Good luck to everyone else on here.  It seems a little lucky streak may have started!  I hope it continues for you all.

R xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Brilliant news clairbella- gcrm are on a roll!!!!! Here's hoping for a good increase on Friday to hopefully put your mind at rest. X


----------



## stelpo

Congrats Clairabella!!! Fab news just now, long may it continue  

We are trying to be positive and going for a review with Marco at the start of March, not quite sure what we might get out of it  - I'm guessing as we had a BFP they wouldnt choose to change anything for us, just wondering if the clexane might have contributed to all the bleeding I had, as it seemed to tail off after I stopped it at 12 weeks...maybe clutching at straws!! Hoping to try ICSI again as soon as my cycle regulates a bit - anyone any experience of late miscarriage? I have pretty much been bleeding since delivery 5 weeks ago, but (TMI warning!) it has never been much at all, only really when I wipe, but has gone from fresh to old and back to fresh again - just no idea if this is really the first AF, or if its still after effects of the mc?
I think having another go is giving us a glimmer of hope, but I dread to think how it will affect me if it doesnt work, and realistically the chances are that it won't. Still cant believe that we were lucky enough to conceive twins and then lose them so far apart at 8 & 21 weeks   
Interested about the hcg levels, mine was 390, cant remember how many days after ET that was though, though I think it was the first day they said I could have it done. I had no idea that was relatively high?

Love to you all 

S x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Hi to everyone. I'm going to apologise for the short post but I'm feeling a hit off tonight. 

Clairabella: congrats.   Amazing news. Friday will be here soon. We've delayed the nhs and going to see what they say in London about the free cycle and whether it is doable or not for us. More waiting.  

Stelpo:   

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: woohoo that level is great hun x x x they say anything over is 6 is classed as a positive so that is brilliant level xxx am so pleased for you  x x x yeah am feeling better xxx

Rosebud: almost 14 weeks already wow x yeah cant wait now think time is going a bit slower now xxx 

Prettyplease: how r u hun ? I hope the bfps continue too xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Pippi - I think I would happily have a cold sore lasting 9 months   xx

GND - Hope you enjoyed your takeaway and a big   I agree google is the devil, but we can't help ourselves!  I'm convinced your cramps are a good thing and that by this time next week we will be on a gcrm roll for the beginning of the year     xx

Rosebud - Wow - I didn't seriously think my levels were high enough for twins, but you never know.  Are you starting to show yet?  Can't believe you are at 14 weeks now already  hope you are keeping well xx

Prettyplease - thank you - how are you getting on? - you must be due your 20 week scan soon?   xx

Stelpo -   thanks x hope everything settles for you and your review goes well.  Maybe worth emailing marco about the ongoing bleeding?   xx

SPL - Sorry to hear you are feeling yuck x thats great you have managed to delay and hopefully not be waiting long for your free cycle xx

Dee - Thanks   I have been using an ivf relaxation cd at night and I believe there is a pregnancy one for when you are anxious and to keep you relaxed.  If things go ok for me at the end of the week I am going to order it as I am prob going to be a worried too.  It is called The Bump and is sold on Amazon might be worth a try if you are still feeling unsettled over the next wee while xx


----------



## 8868dee

Stelpo: my love goes out to you hun xxxx i agree with clairabella i would email marco or ring the clinic about the bleeding xxx

Rosebud: thats good hun i thought hcg levels had to be really high like 700 x so claira might hae twins but i wont ss only had one put bk 

Claira: u did have 2 put bk didnt ya hun xxx i am gonna have a look at that cd might help me xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Yip I had two put back   x


----------



## rosebud5

Stelpo - my heart goes out to you too.  I had a miscarriage at 11.5 weeks and I bled for nearly 6 weeks - and it did that whole red blood brown blood thing too.  It was driving me insane.  I felt like it was making it harder for me to try and move on.  My GP kept telling me it was normal and sometimes took a long time to settle down.  Finally the practice nurse at my GP took pity on my pleas to investigate and they tested me - it turned out I had strep (of some sort - can't remember the full name of it).  They put me on antibiotics and it cleared right up and the bleeding stopped.  They also called me back to the hospital for a scan to check no tissue had been retained.  It hadn't but it might be something they check.  I remember how hard it was to contemplate going through treatment again.  What you went through was so unfair and so tough ... but you have proven that you can get pregnant and get really far along too.  Although that makes the loss all the more painful it does show that you are capable.  It'll be good to get your review appointment.  I remember after my review appointment thinking hope was creeping back ... thinking I can do this again.  I'll really be rooting for you and hoping that you get your strength back enough to do it again too.

I don't think my hcg levels are typical for someone with twins.  At 80 I was seriously worried that they weren't high enough even for a singleton pregnancy.  Perhaps they were late implanters? I think the only thing to take out of it is that you can't read too much into hcg levels.  I stressed so much about it at the outset.  I do think its crazy to be having twins.  People think it shouldn't be a surprise to have twins if you had two embryos put back.  But this was our 8th treatment ever (including the ones we had for DS) and we've always had 2 put back.  With that many previous BFNs and our one singleton outcome I was just trying to avoid a BFN rather than to get twins.  All prayers and positive vibes for a good outcome gratefully received.  Twins are undoubtedly more complicated.

My clothes are getting tight.  I only have one pair of trousers left that fit me comfortably.  I just look fat!  Not pregnant really.  I feel nauseous in the morning and really tired at night.  But I think I have gotten off lightly so far.  I hope my troubles are not being stored up for further down the line!

There is so much going on on this board, which is great, but I can hardly keep track.  I don't want to miss anyone out but I am now zonked and heading off to bed.  Best wishes to all of you, R xxx


----------



## stelpo

Thanks guys for your replies, I have an appointment with NHS consultant on friday, so will check on the bleeding with him. Pretty sure its not retained tissue, had a quick scan by one of my colleagues earlier in the week and all looks ok, so maybe its just normal after all. Wouldn't normally bother too much, but I kind of need to know when AF is to have any idea of when we might be able to have another go! I hate being old for this game lol.

S x


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all,

Stelpo - I feel for you Hun. I hope your appointment on Friday gives you some of the answers that you need x

Rosebud - it sounds like everything is progressing for you! When are you due? X

Clairabella - are you still on cloud 9?   I enjoyed my takeaway but had a bit of a nightmare last night. i started getting pains at my SIL house and they got progressively worse. I ended up back at home in agony - stabbing pains really severe from front to back. DH had to call GCRM emergency number and they thought it might be bleeding follicles. Never experienced anything like it before and obviously very worrying   it died down after lots of paracetamol...

SPL - sorry its more waiting for you but I think you're doing the right thing x

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## 8868dee

Claira: i thought so lol x 

Stelpo: gl with ur appt hun xxx 

Gnd: hope u feel better today x never heard of a bleeding follicle x


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hi All

Apologies I haven't been on for a while, needed some space after our third BFN.

Anyway hope everyone is doing ok.

We had our review appt last Monday and after chatting with Marco have decided we are going to have another go.  But first (whilst we are saving) I am going to try the endo scratch at the end of this month and try naturally in March and if it doesn't work have another scratch in April ready to cycle in May.  Only thing going to try differently this time is the EEVA which Marco has said could tell us why we aren't getting BFPs!  This will be our last cycle though  if it doesn't work as we can't keep throwing money at it that we just dont have plus I can't keep putting myself through the emotional rollercoaster of BFNs.  I am hoping having the scratch will prove successful fingers crossed!  Has anyone any experience of this after having BFNs??

xx


----------



## Clairabella

Happy Valentines Day x

GND - How are you feeling today?  I have never heard of a bleeding follicle either - ouch!  Must admit, when I first read your post I checked how many eggs you had as I had moderate OHSS with 14 eggs and it was so painful, lasted a good few days though.  Has it settled?  Hope you are ok.  I am happy but will feel better if things look good tomorrow.   xx

Rosebud - definitely sending you prayers and positive vibes for the safekeeping of your twins and you     

Stelpo - hope you get on ok tomorrow x be thinking of you x

Hopeful - good luck with your natural cycle and hopefully you won't need another go.  May will be here before you know it if need be.  I had a scratch this cycle and I have a BFP.  It was not as bad as I was expecting.xx

Just hoping for a happy phone call tomorrow to say my levels have gone up well and then I can try and settle myself and enjoy these early days


----------



## rosebud5

Hopeful - all the very best with your next cycle - I'll be thinking of you and praying to see good news from you on here.  I think eeva is a really good thing.  The first time we used it was the first time a fresh cycle had ever worked for us.  Good luck xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hopeful: fx the scratch will help u get that bfp hun xxx

Claira: fx ur levels have gone up hun xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks dee xxx


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi everyone, thanks for the supportive messages re my last scan. After all my worrying, scan was fine today and I'm scheduled for EC on Tuesday , so pls cross your fingers for me!

Gnd- hope you're feeling better today, you're bound to get a few aches and pains after all that's been done to your poor body! I always feel a bit battered during and after treatment.
Claira - hope you got good news today so you can relax over the weekend!
Stelpo - felt so sad reading your story  , hope your consultation was useful. Keep holding on to that hope.
Hopeful - wishing you all the best for your cycle, I've had a few BFNs myself so understand how hard it is to keep going. Chin up.
Rosebud - wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy! Lovely to be having twins. 
Sorry if I missed anybody! Difficult to keep track on this long thread! Hugs to everyone  . xxx


----------



## Clairabella

happy friday 

Laura - excellent news you are going in on Tuesday! good luck  xx

GND - hope you are feeling better? Not long now til OTD    xx

Dee - hope you are feeling better too xx

 to everyone else 

Well after a long day - got my phone call to confirm levels have risen to 274, so well within the expected doubling in 48-72 hours.  What a relief! Can go and try and relax this weekend xx


----------



## 8868dee

Laura: gl for ec on Tuesday hun hope they get lots of eggies xxx 

Claira: yeah am hood thanks hun x keeping busy lol im ao so happy ur bloods have gone up xxxx now u can relax x are u finding that u r tired a lot coz i am x x x

Afm: im 5 weeks today  a week is down since i found out hut i am feeling le it is slowing down x 2 weeks and 5 days till our scan lol x


----------



## mollymittens

Steplo,      
as you can see from my signature I have a history of premature birth. (this is what u had my lovely not a miscarriage).
I am so sorry for your loss. PM me anytime.
I think that you better go back and get checked as you may have retained some of the placenta. After having both my son and my daughter I needed surgery as I had retained the placenta. Do this sooner rather than later.
Much love
Molly x


----------



## Clairabella

Dee - congrats on being 5 weeks   Yes I am tired and have really sore boobs.  Other than that nothing to report.  I've got 3 weeks and 5 days til my scan, not that we are counting! x

Hope you are ok GND    x

Mollymittens   you have been through the mill x


----------



## 8868dee

Mollymittens: im so so sorry for what u have been thru you are a strong person xxx

Clairabella: cant wait to our scans yipee xxx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all,

It's been a few days since I've been on here - I have been back at work so a little more to keep my mind occupied! I have had all the same symptoms as my BFN so I really can't imagine that this cycle has worked but I can't face testing early and I think DH would rather stay in denial for a little longer...I have such a busy week at work next week, I'm not sure if that's a good or a bad thing. I will just need to get on with things I guess.

Dee and clairabella - how are you feeling? Any more new symptoms? Xx

Laura - how exciting you have EC on Tuesday! I was in on a Tuesday too. Let us know how you get on xx

Hopeful - I had the scratch too. Not surfeit will have made a difference but definitely worth a try I think! X

Hope everyone is having a good weekend xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi gnd hun xxx

Please try n stay positive hun x every cycle is different i hope u get the bfp u so deserve xxxx pma pma pma xxx im not too bad only tiredness that my only symptom xxx


----------



## Clairabella

GND not long now, it's a hard few weeks but u just don't know. I really hope ur in for a surprise xxxx 2 more sleeps x x 

Laura good luck tomorrow let us know how u get on xx

Dee another few days down until scan, how u feeling?xx

Mrsred, are you started now?xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok?x


----------



## MrsRed

Morning ladies

Well we've had two BFPs in the last few weeks and GND I am really confident you are going to make it three in a row! I hope the next two days fly by for you. 

Clairabella & Dee how are you pregnant ladies doing? It's nearly scan time Dee, it'll be very exciting seeing your little bean again . . . and once you see the heartbeat it'll sink in that that is your baby!!! 

Laura all the best for tomorrow. 

Stelpo how are you doing? I think of you often, and I hope that you & your husband are doing "ok". As ok as you can be after the heartbreak of your baby girl. She'll never be forgotten but I understand your need to try again soon. Take care xxx 

I've lost track of what everyone else is up to, hopefully we're all on track for that wonderful BFP. 

AFM I've started the flare protocol, I'm on Norethisterone for ten days then we take it from there. I feel completely different this time, very indifferent in fact about it all - after so much disappointment over the years it's hardly surprising?! 

Have a good Monday ladies and looking forward to hearing all your news X


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: im feeling quite ok x still tired but thats part and parcel of pregnancy but yeah im feeling good x dh aaid my (.)(.) are bit bigger but i dont think so lol tho i do have deep veins in them visible now lol x the scan cant come quick enough lol after the scan ill only have 4 weeks to get past have 12 wk scan then can relax lol might even tell peoplw after 12 wk scan not sure x tho i already know what pram im having ha ha x  so how are u doing ? X 

Mrsred: im doing great thanks hun x and yes once we see te bean ut will sink in more but cant completley relax until past 11 wks as almost a year ago i lost ivf baby at 11wks so trying to relax but still bit worried incase it happens again x  x hope u r ok hun xxx gl with the meds hun xxz i hated the meds lol x tho i was on menopur x 

Gnd: two sleeps and i feel like this is gonna be ur time hun too xxxx fx fx fx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - I've just joined this thread and am trying to get up to date with everyone. It's a very busy thread! 
Just wanted to say congrats to Clairabella and 8866Dee and anyone else I might have missed who have got BFPs - I'm delighted - hope the good luck keeps up for GCRM. 
Also just want to say to Stelpo I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't know you yet but just wanted to say I'm sorry.
Hi to everyone else at whatever stage you're all at. 
Mrs Red - I've on the flare protocol too. never did it before, did you? I just started my stimms yesterday with my 1st scan on Friday morn. I really hope all goes well for both of us. I was indiffererent myself about the whole thing until last night when I took my first injection! It's all hit home again and I am just panicking it won't work. We had a disastrous cycle of tx in Sept past - got 5 eggs and no fertilization at all - so I'm completely panicking it'll go the same way again.
Hi to everyone - would love to hear from anyone else having tx now. Would love some company!


----------



## 8868dee

Hi rosecat x thanks and gl with ir treatment xxx


----------



## MrsRed

Hi Rosecat, good luck with your scan on Friday! This is my first time on flare so not sure what to expect. My previous three cycles at a different clinic were all long protocol and seemed to go really well . . . until I'd bleed early and get my BFN! Have you had a cycle at GCRM before? Lets hope that we get our BFP!!! I don't take prostrap until the 1st so you're a couple weeks ahead of me. Itll be great to hear how you're getting on and to know what I'm doing. X


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Mrs red - this is my 2nd tx at GCRM. I had my 1st ICSI tx at GCRM over 2 years ago and was successful thankfully. We have a 18 month old wee boy as a result! I was on the long protocol then but my AMH has really dropped and that's why I'm on the flare protocol this time. I really hope I get a good number of eggs as we only had 40% fertilization at GCRM the first time and zero fertilization at my last tx in Belfast in Sept just past. I'm really nervous. are you? What were your other cycles like? Have you low AMH also? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## MrsRed

Rosecat, no need to apologise for the questions - you wait until I get started, it'll be like an interrogation 😉 Congrats on your wee boy, he must give you the PMA to try again. 

My AMH is pretty reasonable for my age but they decided after three failed long protocols (when everything seemed ok) that perhaps the flare would produce better quality eggs. I have made it to blasto before, I've just never managed to get a BFP and keep it! 

My other cycles were long so I'm delighted that the flare appears to go from start to EC in 4 short weeks. I feel ok at the moment, a bit of denial and head in the sand going on but I know once I start injecting and getting scans the nerves will kick in. GCRM are lovely but every time I'm there Im anxious about what they're going to find or say.


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi quick post from me. EC went fine and got 6 eggs so fingers crossed for fertilisation.   x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Lauram2011 - just wanted to say congrats on getting 6 eggs. Hope you get good fertilization! I'm having EC towards end of next week at GCRM so I'm about a week or so behind you.

Was just wondering - does anyone know the average length of stimming on the flare protocol?


----------



## MrsMacD

Laura - congratulations on getting 6 eggs! Let's hope for lots of action today and great news tomorrow 

GND - Hope you are still managing to hold off from testing. Only 1 more day of the horrendous 2ww. I really hope the good luck on this thread continues for you  

Rosecat/MrsRed - I'm with you 2 on the Flare protocol but AF only showed up Sunday so I'm quite a bit behind you both. I did Flare the last time because of low AMH and previous poor response. The whole process takes long enough couldn't imagine having to do long protocol!

Dee & Clairabella - hope you are both doing well and are still on Cloud 9


----------



## Rosecat

Hi MrsMacD  - glad to hear of another person on the flare. I hope it brings us all luck!
Fertileroad - I had an unsuccessful tx in Sept aswell. I hope we both get our BFPs this time. It seems like an endless time in limbo with no money!
Hi to everyone else.


----------



## 8868dee

Laura: well done on 6 egfs fx for them getting jiggy with it xx 

Fertileroad: gl hun xxx with ur next treatment and i hope u r well xxx

Mrsmacd: am still on cloud 9 lol 15 days till my scan lol


----------



## FertileRoad

Received protocol call from GCRM nurse - OMG had to phone my DP who was driving at the time, so hope he has not bumped the car - we can start on 24 Feb - oh so soon was not expecting that reply plus I go a call back from Dr M G - he is booking me in for Fri during my lunch hour for the scratch! - This has all went far to fast for me it was not like this the first time I had to wait months and months to start. First conversation face to face with my DP will be about 1am I hope he is sober. Only plus side if calculations are correct EC/ET will be Easter holiday break which is a plus point for me off for the long weekend then our work semi closes down for the 2 weeks (2ww) therefore I can sit in work and rest. I am on the flare protocal but I see they are having me on the pill for longer (as I have 12 tabs left out of 30) and the gonalf longer than the first time.


----------



## 8868dee

Fertileroad: are u happy that u are starting sooner gl with ur cycle hun x


----------



## Clairabella

hi everyone 

GND - best of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.  I really hope this is your time, will be keeping an eye out for your result     It is really nerve wracking in the final days so hope you are not going too mad xxxx

Dee - how are you?  How did you get that wee ticker on the bottom of your profile?!  Think I may be almost ready to put one up   xx

Laura - excellent news with 6 eggs, I hope you got get good news in the morning and you have your feet up xx

Rosecat - thanks   hope your stims are going ok xx

Fertileroad - Thank you x wow that is soon, how you feeling now it has sunk in?  That would be great if it works into Easter when you are quiet   xx

Mrsred - I know how you feel, I was pretty indifferent verging on negative this cycle, but hey, it still worked! Best of luck hope it works for you xx

MrsMacD - how are you getting on? x

xxx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Very quick one from me. Not good news. AF arrived today...devastated. I'll be taking some time out to decide what's next but wishing everyone the best of luck and lots of baby dust for the future xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Oh no girlnextdoor I am so sorry    It's a horrible feeling - sending you lots of love.  Look after yourself while you decide on your next steps xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear girl next door. Wishing you well over the next few weeks coming to terms with the disappointment.


----------



## LauraM2011

gnd - im so so sorry  . I really thought you'd get a BFP this time, life is so cruel. Take time to heal, don't give up. xxx


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi, me again, I have 5 fertilised eggs in the lab  . Clinic phoning me tomorrow am and hoping ET will be on Friday or Sunday. Never had a blast embie before so that would be good. Hope everyone is doing ok today. x


----------



## 8868dee

Oh girlnextdoor am so so sorry hun x x x take care hun xxxx

Hope everyone else is ok 

Afm: i have got a bad pain in my tummy and im worried anout it as it is worse than period pain but im not bleeding or anything, keep checking myself tho. Never had this pain before x 

Laura: yay for 5 fertilised xxx


----------



## hopeful m2b

GND just seen your post from yesterday, so so sorry for you I know its tough but time is a great healer and you will pick yourself up again.  Take time to grieve and look after yourself  

Hi to everyone else hope all are doing ok.

AFM week today is my first scratch for our natural cycle next month.  Not looking forward to it but willing to try anything after 3 failed cycles! x


----------



## MrsMacD

Gnd so sorry to hear your news. I know it won't make the pain and hurt go away but sending you massive    ^. Take care of yourself x

Laura fab news about your 5 eggs. fingers crossed for a blast or 2


----------



## Clairabella

Laura - well done on your 5 embryos fertilised, hope they all divide well and you get a lovely blast 

Hopeful - hope scratch went ok x

Dee - hope your tummy feels better.  Hopefully it is just your womb growing and getting ready to stretch to accomodate your little one xx

AFM - 5 weeks today, feeling fine except my chest is burning hot, they are roasting!x


----------



## 8868dee

Hopeful: gl for ur scratch im sure it will be fine xxx i have noticed a few people having scratches done recently x is it a new thing ? 

Clairabella: pain has gone now so hoping that it was my uterus growing and stretching x    Woohoo 5 weeks xxx im only 5 days ahead of u so we could have our babies on same day x

Afm: pain has gone now so hopefully it was my urerus stretching and growing x  I felt a bit sicky earlier but not sure if ot was morning sickness starting (it was afternoon) or whether i was just hungry lol x


----------



## Tracey42

Evening everyone, just thought I'd say 'hi' still reading everyones posts, but no real news to share at moment. In for Prostap on Friday at 7.45am, injections start 2 days later and should last 10 - 13 days....I get terrible headaches, but that's it. I'm on the Flare P, so if anyone is around early doors say hi  

Great news for the BFPs ,yey, hugs to all who have not been successful,   , and good luck to all mid-journey....we'll hopefully all get there.

T  x


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome tracey x gl x


----------



## MrsRed

Hi Tracey, Im on the flare protocol as well. Not been on it before so Im a complete novice. I get my prostap injection next Friday so it looks like I'm a week behind you. Fingers crossed they'll have a string of BFPs at GCRM in the coming months! X


----------



## MrsRed

Gnd Im so sorry that it wasn't better news. Take care and I hope you find the strength to try again. xxx


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi, welcome Tracey and good luck to this just starting out! 

I'm booked in for my ET on Sunday morning  . All 5 of my embies are doing fine today, looks like I might have a blast or two and maybe some frozen but won't know till Sunday. How many days is OTD after EC? 

L xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Laura: well done on them feetilising and hope u have some good quality embies  xxx otd is usually 15 days after ec (ovulation) hope that helps u xxxx


----------



## MrsRed

That's great news Laura! Looking very positive, they must be strong wee embies to look like they're going ho blasto. Ill be checking up on Sunday to hear about your progress x


----------



## LauraM2011

Thanks Dee and MrsRed. I think it has made a real difference to embryo quality this time using donor sperm. I do feel a bit more hopeful than I normally do.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone
Just a quick question. I had my 1st scan yesterday morn and was told yesterday afternoon that my bloods indicate that I will be having EC on Tues at 12.30! I was just wondering has anyone ever been for EC unaccompanied. Obviously by DH wants to come but he has just started a new job and it is going to be really difficult for him to get the time off to travel over to Glasgow with me for the EC. I'm just wondering would it look awful if I went on my own? I'd rather him there but I don't mind going on my own. 

Hi Laura - hope you're all on track for ET? Is it Sunday?
Hi Mrsred - hope you're doing ok. 
Hi Clairabella - hope all is going well with you. No doubt you're still on cloud 9!
Hi to everyone else - will post again later but just wanted to check before I book my flights over for EC.


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi Rosecat, yes all set for ET tomorrow morning ! 

That's good news, well done! It wouldn't look awful going on your own but you wouldn't be able to drive afterwards, you'd need to get a taxi. You'll feel sleepy/wobbly afterwards for quite a few hours so it would be good to have someone around to look after you, get you a cuppa etc. Could you ask a friend or relative to go with you? Laura x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi rosecat: welcome hun gl for ec on tuesday i had my dh with me for ec but on my frst fet transfer my hubby was away as he in navy andmy friend came with me and the clinic didnt mind. However for ec as u are being sedated they will want someone to be with u can u take a friend along ? Also u willmeed someone else with u as u wo t be able to drive x . 

Laura: goodluck  for transfer tomorrow hun x how many u having put bk ?


----------



## Pippi_elk

Best of luck tomorrow for et Laura. Keep us posted with an update.

Good luck rosecat for ec on Tuesday. I'm also in ni and waiting on amh results before starting treatment with gcrm. 

I have never done ivf before but I would imagine you should have someone with you. My husband has been sedated twice for some out patient procedures and definitely he couldn't be left on his own afterwards. He thinks he is fine afterwards (which is probably worse as he is more likely to put himself in danger)...but the next day he can't remember conversations etc. hours after the sedation. 
Even if your dh just flew over that morning and back that night...he'd need only one day off. I can understand that its a new job and you don't want to be asking for time off...unless he just explains that you have to go for a medical procedure and need to be accompanied afterwards.

Are you telling your employer why you need the time off? I am planning on booking annual leave but since you don't really know the exact date its hard to book it in advance. I really don't want to tell my boss unless it becomes an issue getting time off at short notice.


----------



## LauraM2011

Thanks for the good luck wishes everyone. I now have a 4AA blastocyst embryo on board and 3 blasts frozen! Test date on the 6th. Please stick wee embie. X


----------



## 8868dee

Laura: gl hun and fx for a sticky bfp xxx Ur OTD is my scan date lol x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone 
laura - congrats on transfer. That is a brilliant grading of a blast! And what a bonus to have other blasts frozen!! I had a 4BB transferred (which is not as good quality as a 4AA) and have a wee boy as a result of that. Good luck with your 2ww!
Hi to 8868 & Pippielk - thanks for getting back to me. My DH has got work sorted and we are flying over to Glasgow tomorrow night and staying Tues night also and flying back. I really didn't mind going on my own as this would be the 3rd time now but he really wanted to come so he's coming! 
No news with me at all. Have to take Ovitrelle at 11.30pm tonight then EC Tues at 12.30. Am absolutely wrecked today. Was so busy all day at work on Fri and never stopped this weekend
Pippi - in answer to your question - I booked annual leave off as no-one knows we are having tx except my parents - which is why I had no-one else to ask to come with me to EC as no-one knows and my mum has to mind our wee boy when we're away. Anyway if you're booking annual leave book a couple of extra days either side. I booked this Thurs, Fri and next Mon and Tues off as we thought EC would be Thurs or Fri. Instead it turns out that it's this Tues so I've to go in to work tomorrow and somehow get Tues and Wed off! V stressful!


----------



## maybee

Hi e'one.

Congrats to all newly pregnant ladies and the PuPO ladies.
Gl to everyone going through treatment. 

A special hello to the lovely ladies from NI xx

Well- we got our positive results on Wednesday 13th and really we have spent the last few days trying to keep our feet on the ground. Of course now after jumping over the many hurdles during treatment - now I'm on constant symptom watch ( do you ever get away from the constant knicker watch lol!!!!)
We have our scan in 3 weeks and trying to not think about it too much!!
Girls- trying to work out how many weeks preg I'll be for my scan- anyone know how you work it out??

Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Rosecat: gl at ec hun and hope u manage to sort work out xxx 

Laura: that blast is great grade x i had a 2AA put bk and im currently 6 weeks pregnant hun x so gl xxx 

Maybee: firstly congrats hun on being pregnant xxx i have my scan on march 6th and no im always symptom watching but all i have is excessive tiredness i mean really bad tiredness lol. If u give me ur egg collection date and scan date ill work out how far along u will be at scan x if u like x


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies hope your all well  
Maybee the knicker watch never ends I will be 14 weeks pregnant on thurs and I still check as for symptoms I had very little symptoms just tiredness and some nausea which came around 7 weeks and went around 10 weeks and it wasn't even that ad I was constantly worrying but I have one very healthy baby measuring a few days ahead at my 12 week scan so don't worry xxx


----------



## maybee

Hopewishpray- thx, I guess the constant watch continues! I'm nauseous in the car (as a child I was really bad car sick- it seems to have returned) On Friday while driving I had to really concentrate!

Dee- thx. My EC was 29th Jan- my scan date is on the week 11th March. Xx


----------



## Tracey42

Evening everyone  

Hi Mrs Red, good luck and I hope you feel better than I do with the drugs, 1st injection today and have been in bed most of the day with a migraine, finally up and about now, but I'm not 100% - positive thing - it passes in a couple of days..... I hope it's a whole raft of BFPs at GCRM as this is out last attempt with my eggs. Any questions please ask  

Hi 8868dee, great news Laura, Maybee and hopewishpray.....loving all the BFPs.....

Has anyone else suffered with headaches with Gonal-F injections? Just wondering if there is anything to ease the headaches, best time to inject etc, and something else to take instead of paracetamol. Feel awful and the thought of work tomorrow is making feel worse....ho-hum x


----------



## maybee

Tracey- I got awful headaches during my first cycle. I found it helped if I drank loads of water all day. There is also a balm that you can get in Boots that eases headaches- hope this helps.
As for te best time to inject- I was advised to inject in the evening - not sure if that helped. 
Gl for your treatment x


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all

Maybee - my EC date was day after you and I have scan on the 13th March, where I have worked out I will be 8 weeks.  Congratulations on your pregnancy xx

Laura - great news you have a fantastic blast on board, best of luck xx

Rosecat - great news you have EC on Tuesday and glad your DH managed to get time off.  Good luck with getting time off, like you I have been caught up by dates before and had to make up random excuses to get extra days off work!x

Dee - how are you getting on? You don't have long to wait now for scan, only a week and a half to go!  Have you had any morning sickness?xx

Tracey - I hope you are feeling better and your migraine has gone x

Hopewishpray  - that is great you are at 14 weeks and have not had any major side effects x

 to everyone else, hope I haven't missed anyone.  Been so tired I have struggled to keep up with anything except working or sleeping.  Was out at a pre-arranged night out with friends last night and didn't get home til 4am so have dozed most of the day today.  My first night out hangover free!  And hopefull the way forward for the full year   xxx


----------



## Hertsgirl

Hi ladies

Wow- this post moves on so quickly!  Huge congrats to all you newly pregnant GCRMers, and fingers crossed for the rest of us going through treatment   

I had bloods done today to check I'm good to go for downregging (I've a history of late ovulation) and have just had the call to say I can go in tomorrow morning for my Prostap jab.  I can't believe we're actually going to be starting this process after such a long time - excited!!!

I have a question regarding DR'ing. Are there any particular foods etc I should be consuming to help the process along? Are Brazil nuts only for during the 2WW? 

Thank you xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Glad to hear all going well so far clarabella. Hope the cold sore has gone!

Thanks rosecat for the annual leave tip. Good luck tomorrow, great that dh was able to get the time of work. Guess you'll be flying back there before the end of the week. I think we will just stay I glasgow for the entire time but then we have no kids to look after at home.

Good luck hertgirl...yes you spend so much time preparing I can imagine when I start I won't be able to believe its actually starting!


----------



## 8868dee

Maybee: the 29th jan was my transfer date lol x and by ur scan date u will be 7wks and 6 days hun xx hope that helps ya xxx today u are 5wks 6 days so u are 6 weeks tomorrow xxx if u wanna work it our yourself just google due date calculator xxx 

Clairabella: no hun no morning sickness tho i have come over all queasey tonight but could be as i was hungry who knows lol x hope u r ok x wow dont think i would be anle to stay up till 4am at the moment as im usually working at 7 lol x hope u r ok tho xxx 

Hertsgirl: goodluck with ur treatment hun xxx to be honest i just ate normally throughout my fresh treatment cycle just took high folic acid dose and pregnacare and that was it x its up to u tho but personally i didnt do anything extraordinary and i still got pregnant on my fresh cycle and my 2nd fet infact all my treatments i just ate normally but reasonably healthy and even had little coffee now and again x


----------



## MrsRed

Roscat good luck for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you, take care xxx 
(I've a feeling that you are going to be pleasantly surprised with the number of eggs)


----------



## 8868dee

Rosecat: gl for ec today hun x jope u manage to get lots if eggies xxxx 

Afm: i have changed the date of my scan to tuesday 5th march instead of Wednesday 6th as that is my day off work and i would rather be anle to do it then as its ony a day earlier x i should be 7+5 then x


----------



## MrsRed

Dee this time next week you'll be fit to burst with excitement! . . . it's now within sight and it'll allow you to relax (who am I kidding) a little. Soooooo excited for you!!! xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Very quiet here...
hope you got on ok at ec rosecat and that you got the time off without too much hassle.

I've to start my prostap jab in 2-3 weeks time so not far behind you hertgirl. I got my amh result back too which was 13.8. Pleased that for my age (42) my count is ok..quality I'm sure is another matter.

Hope the headaches are improving Tracy. I'm neverous about side effects especially since we have a work weekend away right in the middle.


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi, how is everyone doing? Pippi - don't worry about the prostap, I didn't have any physical side effects from it, maybe just slightly more grumpy than normal  .

This time next week I'll know whether it has worked or not. I've been trying to be positive and now and then I think to myself it might have worked but then I think why should it work when it never has before? I've never even had a hint of a positive pregnancy test in the past 5 years of trying so why now? 

For the girls who got BFPs - did you notice anything different in your positive cycle? I have sore (.)(.) (likely due to pessaries), my appetite is less and I seem to have indigestion a lot but that's about it in terms of feeling different.

I just want it to work with all my heart. Hope everyone is ok. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all  

Rosecat - hope EC went well and you have some good embies today x

Pippi - hopefully you won't get too many side effects and can enjoy your weekend away, you may be a bit more tired right enough x

Hertsgirl - I tried to eat more protein during stims and eat healthy, but I didn't DR the past 2 cycles.  When do you start stims?x

Dee - wow your scan is even closer now, you lucky thing!  I've still got 2 weeks to go.  I'm feeling ok though still tired, had to force myself out of bed this morning.  My (.)(.)s aren't as sore today tho, which of course has me prodding them  

Laura - Glad to hear you are halfway thru your 2WW.  Hope you are not driving yourself too nuts.  I would say I had a few symptoms that I blamed on the pessaries rather than let my hopes get up.  Sore boobs, and extra tired but nothing that really stood out.  You are doing something different this time so it has every chance of working, just stay positive    

Mrsred - how are you getting on?

Hope everyone else is well, looking forward to more BFPs soon    xx


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsred: aww thanks hun x u no i cant wait just hope it goes well at scan xxx 

Pippi: what a great amh considering u r 42 ( no rudeness intented) my amh was 16.8 and i was 28 when mine was done x gl for prostap inj in 2 weeks hun xxx  

Laura: every cycle is different hun but i had toredness and pulling feelinfs in my belly and thats it x  

Clairabella: yes i no im so excited 6 sleeps whoohoo just hope it goes ok xxx 

Afm: im 7 weeks tomorrow whoop whoop cant believe it xx just gottaget past the scan then past 11wks and i think all will be well xxx


----------



## Hertsgirl

Hi Clairabella - AF is due next Wed/Thurs so I'm hoping they'll let me start stimms on my day 2 scan. I've heard that DR can delay AF though, so if its not here by next Friday (day 12 after the Prostap) then I have to call the clinic.  The uncertainty of not knowing exactly what I'll be doing on what date is really messing with my OCD nature!!!

8868dee - congrats on hitting 7 weeks. Bet you can't wait to see your little bean on screen 

Big hellos to everyone else 

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hertsgirl: on my fresh cycle my af didnt arrive until day 12 after the prostap hun typical eh? And even when it did arrive it was just a trickle lol x thanks hun x im so excited i wanna see my beanie already lol xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - thanks for all your good wishes. I was just back from Glasgow at lunchtime. Just wanted to let you know that I got 6 eggs at EC on tues. All 6 were suitable for injection but only 2 fertilized. I had hoped for more although I was delighted as we had zero fertilization at my last tx in Sept. I had ET this morn and had 2 embryos put back. Both were 4 cells - one top grade 4/4 embryo and one not so good grade 3/3 embryo. I was asked if I wanted to wait until Friday for ET so I could see how they develop and pick the best one but we wanted the 2 put back so we just went ahead this morn so that I could get home. I was just so fed up being in Glasgow - just wanted to get home.
Just wondering did anyone ever hear of anyone getting pregnant with a 4 cell embryo? I'm just not sure what to make of it all as I had 2 blasts put back the first time we went to GCRM and have no experience to day 2 or 3 transfers.
Sorry for the "me" post - I'll post again later once I've updated myself on whats been happening with everyone on this thread.


----------



## 8868dee

Rosecat: yay welldone pupo princess xxx 2 put bk oooh x im sorry i only have had blasts put bk so dont know about 2/3 day grading but maybe post jn the ivf forum itself xxx gl for otd hun xxx 

Afm: i have the onset of flu ewww feel like crap nothing i can take according to chemist snd i have work in morning xxx but need to go in as have to save for baby things lool but dont worry i wont overdo it xxx


----------



## stelpo

Rosecat, i had 3 4-cell 2 day embryos put back last cycle and 2 of them implanted! Sadly we lost one at 8 weeks and the other at 21 weeks, but dont think that was related at all - they can work!

S x


----------



## LauraM2011

Hertsgirl - I've had prostap for 3 cycles and AF always arrives around 11 days after I've had it.

Rosecat - congrats on being PUPO! When is your OTD?

I have 5 sleeps till OTD. AF is due Tuesday so I'll be getting nervous then. If AF doesn't arrive during the day on Tuesday I might buy a preg test to do on Tuesday night. For those who got a BFP did you test before OTD? 

Hope everyone has nice plans for the weekend. Laura xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone 

LauraM - I'm sure you're getting excited now! Not long to go! My OTD is Wed 13th March - if I can wait that long! My first tx at GCRM I tested a day early and got my BFP. I probably should have waited but my AF was overdue and I just couldn't wait. When is your OTD? Is it after tuesday?

Hi Stelpo - thanks for letting me know that. I feel a bit better. Just wasn't sure as I thought day 2 transfers maybe weren't that good. But obviously they are! I'm very sorry that you lost your wee ones. I just don't know what else to say to you. So sorry.

Hi 8868dee - thanks for your good wishes. I'm feeling as sick as a dog as well. feels like the flu or cold and I'm afraid to take anything other than paracetamol and lockets for it.

Hi Mrsred - how did the prostap go this morn?

Hi to everyone else - Clairabella, pippi elk, hertsgirl, maybee, anyone else I might have missed.

MrsK - am sending you a PM later.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great that you got two put back rosecat. Can understand you would have liked more but all it takes is one. Dr abjaje said to us as our consultation when discussing Eva, transfer day etc...the best place for them is back inside you so if you wanted 2 put back them you were right to go with 2 day transfer. 

I'm OCD also like you hertgirl, hate not being able to,plan and book time off etc. 


Fingers crossed Laura. 

Dee, hope you're feeling better, at least the wend is here and you get 2 days to rest up.

A question, when you start prostrap on cd21.... Is it alright to have bd that month? No one said anything to us and its coming up near ovulation and just wonder can we try this month too? Obviously I wouldn't  know if I was pregnant on cd21 when getting the injection.


----------



## 8868dee

Laura: i tested on morning of OTD to be sure of results and got my bfp then xxx gl i also have my scan tuesday so hope its a good day for both of us xxx it doesnt feel like the weekend for me as i work saturday and sunday lol my weekend is monday n tueday lol x 

Rosecat: yeah me too i hate beinf poorly lol x im not taking anything lol just grinning and bearing it xxx 

Pippi: i work weekends but at least its only 7-11 so then can rest ret of day lol x im in bed now lol xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all  
Lots of exciting things happening on here  

Rosecat - congratulations on being PUPO    your test date is my scan day so here is hoping for a happy positive day for us both   there are loads of success stories on this site with 2 day transfers.  Both my BFPs have come from 3 day transfers, not 5 day xxx

Dee - you must be getting super excited now, get through your weekend at work and it will be scan time, so excited for you xx

Pippi - I see no reason not to BD but you could always check with the clinic.  I don't think it is unheard of for woman to get BFP while on prostap waiting to start, I remember reading a treatment diary where exactly that had happened x

Laura - you are in home run, but the last few days are hard.  Not long now x

Stelpo - hope you got on ok with consultant and you and DH are doing ok   

Hertsgirl - an exciting week ahead for you too, I know what you mean about the lack of control, none of my cycles have gone as I expected  

Tracey - hope stims are going ok?x

AFM - well I was at clinic yesterday picking up more crinone, and happened to mention to nurse that the only symptoms I had were sore (.)(.) and they had disappeared and was told they would just do another blood test to check levels, which kinda freaked me out as I had expected them to say it's normal don't worry.  To be fair I think they are just so good at clinic that they like to reassure you if you need it.  Anyway got the call this afternoon to say everything is progressing beautifully and my levels are now over 20,000   so I can go away for the weekend happy in the knowledge that I am not a fraud and something is definitely happening in there   xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Claira: teah i am excited hun xxx 20,000 hcg thats great hun xxxx


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi girls, do you think it's ok to have gaviscon even though I'm PUPO? I seem to have indigestion/heart burn every day! I'm not sure if this is a side effect of the crinone pessaries but I've never had that before from them so I'm hoping it's a sign things have worked   or maybe I'm just clutching at straws, lol! I also don't feel particularly pm so I'm taking that as a good sign too as I always get pmt in the week before AF. OTD on Wednesday so I may do a test on Tuesday night which doesn't seem too far away!

Claira - your levels sound very promising  
Rosecat - hope you have some nice relaxing things planned for your 2ww. hope you feel better soon (ps I know someone who had the flu and V&D during their cycle and still got a BFP and now preg with twins!).
Dee - good luck with the scan.
Pippi - I'm not sure. Me and DH haven't for ages because I get too paranoid about everything, poor hubby lol.
Tracey- good luck for the stimms.

Sorry for anyone I've missed, hope you are well too. x


----------



## Pippi_elk

No offence taken at the comment about my good amh for my age...dee. Got my report from them and had a afc of 11 so getting my hopes you. think all it means really is that its worth doing a cycle of ivf but really have to be reaslistic. 
Good luck for the 5th...so so close. Can imagine how excited and nervous you are.

Laura, could you just ask pharmacist about Galvescon?
Your levels sound great Clara.

Thanks for the responses about prostrap...think we'll just continue to bd as usual.


----------



## 8868dee

laura: i would ask the clinic about gaviscon as am not sure but hope the heartburn goes away and that its a good sign for you  goodluck testing tuesday night or wednesday lool xxx and yeah so cant wait for scan xxx 3 sleeps xx 

claira: i would of liked to have had a follow up hcg beta to see how much it rises like other clinics do rather than just the one lol xx

afm: so full of  cold  but its only in one side of my nose and face which is good as it means i can sort of breathe normally now  just hope it passes soon


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey girls

Been lying low for last 3 weeks after my BFN.Off to Miami for a weeks holiday on Monday to take my mind off things. Then back to await my af, and then get my first fet. Dreading the 2ww again! But have to say I'm feeling better! Glad some of you have had good news and so sorry for those who haven't. Lots of love and hope to you all and ill keep in touch in my return x


----------



## Tracey42

Morning All

At last I'm not feeling like death warned up, headaches have gone and I've been back to my perky self since Friday.....bad Gonal-F  
I had my first scan/bloods on Friday, been injecting for 7 days, and eventhough there's only 5 follicles (AMH>1) it's good for me, all 12mm and triple lining visable. On my drive to the clinic I was in tears as we know from my stats our treatment can stop at any time. 

This is a better than first scan on last cycle, so fingers crossed when I'm back there tomorrow things have kept growing. I'm not building my hopes up as we were told we have less than 10% success rate, but it's a weird comfort knowing that not everything had run out of puff down there. I'll let you know how I get on  

Forever: enjoy Miami - great place and some well deserved sunshine 
8868dee: hope you feel better soon
LauraM2011: hope you've found something to knock the heartburn on the head
Clairabella: great to hear everything is good so well, so happy for you
Rosecat: more good news - congratulations
Hertsgirl, Pippi & Mrs Red: hope your all well and cycle is going to plan.

We've been kitten sitting for my niece for the last month, she's unable to take the kitten back so today I start the hunt for a new home for little Boo....she's so cute I know it won't take long.

Have a good Sunday everyone


----------



## Peeinapod

Hi ladies, new to FF and getting so much comfort from all the posts.  I am on my 2WW with OTD on Thursday 7th March.  All gone much better than expected for me, with such a low AMH, I think even GCRM were surprised at the number and quality of eggs/embies I got!  Just have to hope and pray and the two embbies made it! 

Congratulations to eveyone with BFP's and my heart goes out to those that didnt get the outcome.  Hugs to you all. x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Forever: have a great time in miami x sat hi to any celebs u might meet for me lol x 

Tracey: hope ur follies keep growing xxx defy the odds hun xxx goodluck xxx x thsnks hun i hope i get better soon lol and hope u find the wee kittie a new home soon xxxx

Hi peeinapod welcome to ff and the gcrm thread xxx just put of curiosity how many eggs and embies did u get ? How many were put back  ? Gl for OTD i know how stressful the 2WW is its awful lol xxx 


Afm: only 2 sleeps till my early scan whoop hopp and i cant wait but am nervous i just hope there is a baby in there lol xxx


----------



## Peeinapod

8868dee - I got 9 eggs and 8 fertilised.  We transferred two day three.  We also used EEVA.  Has anyone else used EEVA?  EEVA is supposed to idenitfy the hi predictors and they aways transfer on day 3 if EEVA has been used.  We also have 3 that reached blastocyst and are frozen.


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - hope you are all doing well.

Laura - hope you're doing ok. Not long to go now! Best of luck for Tues. I'll be thinking of you. PS hope the gaviscon is working!

8868dee - good luck for your scan. Try not to worry too much although that's easier said than done!

Peeinapod - good luck for 7th! You have had a great outcome on the flare. My AMH was tested just before tx at it was just under 8 and I got 6 eggs. marco said he was a bit disappointed with the result. My OTD is Wed 13th so I'm nearly a week behind you. Good luck for Thursday anyway.

Tracey - good luck for your scan tomorrow. I hope all goes well for you. This whole process is a complete rollercoaster - good luck!

Hi to everyone else - Clairabella - your levels sound great. Am delighted for you. Pippielk - hi. Mrs Red - how are you? Did you have your Prostap?

Foreverhopeful - hope you enjoy Miami and it takes your mind off things! I wish I was there now!


----------



## 8868dee

Peeinapod: thata a good number of fertilisation x jo i havent uaed eeva as it was brought out after my fresh cycle x gl with your cycle xxx and gl for OTD xxx 

Rosecat: thanks hun x just cant wait until tuesday is here lol and my amh is 16 and i got 7 eggs so i think 6 eggs with amh of 8 is good x i thonk i would of ot more if put on slightly higher meds but as it was my first fresh cycle they went by protocol lol x still a good outcome for us as we still have 3 frozen xxx


----------



## Lbbm

Hi guys
Brand new to fertility friends but thought I'd give it a go. Had a failed Ivf in feb and hoping to doFET asap, grmc have said I may need to have 2 normal periods first, is that normal, feels ages away! I tried eeva and we had a perfect embryo but still BFN!
Had some acupuncture yesterday too, getting a bit desperate now and need to put my hopes in something!


----------



## 8868dee

Gl with fet hun x yeah after my fet in august which was bfn they suggested i wait 1-2 periods becore houng for next treatment xxx this fet worked tho and im now 7 weeks n 4 days pregnant x so gl hun xxx


----------



## Lbbm

That's great news about your success, can I ask if you did a natural Fet and how many embryos you put back?


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah we did both fets natural and we have had 1 2AA blast put back this time x and a 3AA put bk last time x as im under 30 they recommended only having 1 put bk so we decided to go with their recommendation  x


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi everyone. I haven't been on this thread for awhile as I am impatiently waiting to start my next cycle. Fingers crossed it won't be long before another BFP is announced on the thread. I'm due to get my meds delivered on 16th but the company that deliver have not been in touch for payment. Can anyone advise how far in advance they normally get in touch?


----------



## 8868dee

Well its my scan tomorrow and im nervous and excited x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsmacd : when did gcrm put the prescription in ? As central homecare usually ring 5 days after gcrm put it in xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Just a quick post to say Good luck to 8868dee for your scan tomorrow and also to Laura2011 if you decide to test tomorrow.
Mrsmacd - Central homecare seem to be v quick at processing and delivering orders from what I remember. They rang me v soon after GCRM did the prescription.
Hi to everyone else - I'm just bored waiting impatiently for my OTD next Wed! Seems like a lifetime away!


----------



## MrsRed

Only ONE more sleep Dee!!! Good luck for tomorrow, enjoy every moment of seeing your little bubba x 

Good luck to you as well Laura, I hope it's a BFP x 

Oh Rosecat isn't it a pity we can't just knock ourselves out & sleep until OTD?! If I get that far this time Inknow it's going to drag. I hope time passes quickly for you and you get your much deserved BFP xxx

Hi there to everyone else, I know there are lots of folk cycling and all at different stages - lets pray for a bumper crop of BFPs this month! X


----------



## MrsMacD

Thanks for the replies. We went for our consultation on 11th Feb and order was placed after that. Seems an awful long time so better chase it up.

Dee it will be such an exciting time for you tomorrow. It will be great to get your first glimpse on the screen.

Will need to do a proper catch up with everyone's progress tomorrow when I have more time


----------



## Rosecat

thanks Mrs Red - how are you doing? Have you started stimms yet?


----------



## Clairabella

Dee good luck today, so exciting!!!
Laura hope it's BFP for u x

Will come on later and catch up with where everyone is, have had a terrible stomach bug so not been on x


----------



## MrsRed

Morning 

Rosecat : I started stimms at the weekend and have my first scan on Friday. I'm feeling ok about it at the moment but that'll all change Thurs night / Friday morning and Ill be really anxious to see if anything has happened?! Are you back at work now? 

I'll pop back on later to get updates on Dee's scan & to see if there's any other news. Enjoy your day ladies X


----------



## Pretty please

Good luck dee!!! Bet your stomach is churning! X


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsmacd: thanks hun xxx  i cant wait

Clairabella: thanks hun will let u know how i got on xxx 

Mrsred: thanks hun xxx 

Prettyplease: yes it is hun just cant wait to see bubba xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Good luck Dee for the scan - hope all goes well!

Claira - sorry to hear you have that bug - I had that last week just before EC and then it continued along with sore throat, ears etc from weekend before EC right through until today! I really hope it has not affected by wee embies inside! Feel so worried about it all. 

Hi Mrs Red - how are you feeling on the stimms. Hope your scan goes well on Fri although I'm sure I'll be in touch with you before then. I'm back at work today and up to my eyes. I'm so worried this tx will not work as I have felt absolutely dreadful from before EC right up until today. At my last tx I felt great, had plenty of rest, didn't go to work for ages. I just keep thinking what is meant to be will happen - although I just wonder how could it be successful when I have felt so bad and been loading the painkillers into me! 

Laura - good luck for later/tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks rosecat hun not long to go lol am almost there already lol so maybe get im early xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all

So we went for our early scan and the little bean wasnt shy we saw it straight away and it measures 14.22mm and is measuring 1 day ahead so im now 7+6 and am due 16th october x baby was on his/her side x saw great strong hb and even saw it in blue/red colour which was great xxx


----------



## Rosecat

8868dee - I am absolutely delighted for you! So pleased everything is well. I remember the feeling from when I had the 1st scan of my wee boy - you must be just floating on air!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news dee, so happy for you. I'm sure you are on cloud 9. 

Try not to worry rosecat, you've had a few days off after et so that should have given the wee embryo a good chance.  As someone else said they were sick and still got a bfp so don't beat yourself up. 
Try take little breathers in work...it'll all still be there tomorrow.

Mrcm...any luck with homecare? I am due to get mine on Friday and they have nt contacted me yet. Gcrm rang me yesterday and said homecare would be in touch so I'll give them another day before I start to chase them up. Need them for the following Friday (15th ) so there is a wee bit of lee way there.


Good luck fro Friday mrs red. I'm a few weeks behind you. Hope all follies will be progressing well on Friday.

Hello everyone else..there are so many at different stages here that I can't keep up!


----------



## MrsMacD

Aww dee you must be over the moon. It must give you a bit of peace of mind having had your first scan. 

Pippi i phoned GCRM today and they said they normally phone a day or 2 before delivery. My delivery is due the 19th which is the day before I need my prostap injection so I'm a bit worried that it doesn't give much scope if something goes wrong as i'm getting it done at my local clinic to save an 8 HR round trip. Will probably call nearer the time


----------



## rosebud5

Yay Dee!  Awesome news!!! R xxx


----------



## Tracey42

Hi Everyone

I'm in at 7.30am tomorrow for EC....scan on Monday showed 8 wee follicles, though only 6 will probably be of a suitable size. 

Quick question, what did you all do with regards to not using any perfumed soap, shower gel etc the night/morning before. I'm thinking of showering tonight then having a 'rinse' under the shower before I go tomorrow morning...is deodorant OK? What did you all do?

Keep your fingers crossed they manage to collect a few  

Hope everyone's well x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck Tracy, I'd say just use something mild like dove that is fragrance free. Good luck for ec.
Have nt done ivf so can't say from experience. I'm sure you'll be fine one morning without deodorant. 

MrsM. Homecare/Alcura (The have a new name) rang me this afternoon. I'm sure you could give them a ring and get them delivered sooner if it gives you peace of mind. I have the number if you want it. Gcrm told me price would be 670 but when I went to pay it was 869 so big hike. Rang gcrm for clarification...nurse had made mistake and given me the price for short protocol. It's harder now to stomach paying 869 than if they had told me that at the start :-(


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone,

I'm new to FF and have just found this thread on GCRM which is fantastic as I'm about to start first round of IVF there ( signed consents today - yikes!)

I had written a post but lost it when previewing not sure what happened there?? Anyway was just wondering if anyone can tell me about their experience with the down regs as I start Prostap on March 15th. I'm dreading taking the drugs for IVF as I rarely even take a headache tablet! There is this irrational fear that my body will do something different to everyone elses!!

Also what are the stim injections like? still can't imagine what they look like, how they feel to do yourself? Also wondered what OTD means ( sorry if thats a stupid question! )

Marco suggested an agonist protocol as I have a high AMH for my age but my age is the main factor - Boooo!
So after Prostap, Menopur 200 and the Oritrelle HCG. Also considering EEVA. I'm excited but scared, DH feels fine about it but thats because it ain't happening to his body! Anyway any shared experiences would be appreciated 

Loads of luck to you all at your various stages 
LW XX

[size=12pt]
Me : 41 DH : 39
AMH 18.1, DH sperm Normal
tests done, Unexplained IF
TTC 2yrs


----------



## 8868dee

Rosecat: yes i am floating on air x ad the fact that baby is measuring a day ahead is great aparently lol x try mot to worry to much hun like pipi said u had a few days off to give embie a good chance x and i went bk to work the very next day after transfer this time and it atill worked and im a cleaner and waitress so lots of bending down x also my other cycle i wasnt working an rested all time and it disnt work x so i wouldnt worry tho i no it is hard not too xxxxx gl for OTD hun xxx


----------



## MrsRed

Fantastic news Dee! I'm sure it all feels now and what a bonus you're actually a day further on 😉

Enjoy your sleep tonight, I can't imagine you got much last night. Take care pregnant lady xxx


----------



## Clairabella

woohoo Dee i think your clever bean deserves some happy bananas! So happy for you, excellent news and what a relief xxxx

Tracey - good luck for tomorrow x I washed my hair the night before and then had a shower using simple fragrance free shower gel in the morning and put the slighest little bit of roll on deoderant on

Rosecat - try not to worry - i am sure your embies are fine and not at all affected by how rotten you felt.  Hope you are not going too nuts on 2ww xx

Mrsred - hope stims are going ok - Friday will be here before you know it x

MrsMacD - I'm sure I only got a call a couple of days before delivery and once I paid they were ready to be delivered.x

Pippi - oh no, what a killer being more than expected   I was less than expected once, but that was a nice surprise, not like yours xx

Welcome littlewhisper and good luck.  I am really squeamish and scared of needles and have managed ok, the needle is actually really small, so try not to worry.  OTD is official test date, the end of the dreaded wait to find out!  

Rosebud and prettyplease -  hope you are keeping well x

 to everyone else.  One week til scan day for me.  Was panicking a bit when I was so ill yesterday that I was going to upset things, but touch wood no problems so far. Can't wait for the reassurance that everything is ok in there    xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Tracey good luck for tomorrow.I haven't been for EC before but when I had IUI it was still a sterile room so i don't think i wore deodorant. Hopefully someone else who has been to EC will be able to advise. 

Pippi that's quite a hike in price. It's really important that you get given the correct price as everything is so expensive. I can't remember if we were told how much we would be but our order was changed to the highest dose so it will be more anyway.

Welcome LW. There's no such thing as a stupid question on here as there are so many different ways of doing things and so much to get your head round. There are lots of abbreviations to get used to on here but there is a page that tells you what they mean. I've never used Menopur before so can't help with that coz I'm on Gonal which is an injection pen which is really easy to use. Hopefully you'll be like many of the lucky ladies whose husband does the injections for them. My husband won't and can't even watch me doing it!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi little whisper, 

I am starting prostrap on the 15th also, my first ivf so we can share experiences. I'm on the agonist protocol too. You have a great amh. Mine was 13.6, I'm 42 so I was quite please with that too...but fear for egg quality. I had a mc a year ago and not a hint of a bfp since so think my old eggs will cause problems.
I'm based in Northern Ireland so have only been to gcrm satellite clinics so far. 

Hopefully the Side effects won't be too bad. Did you get an estimate date for egg collection etc? Maybe they don't do that until you start the stimulation drugs...


I'm sure a week feels like forever clarabella but it'll fly in. Glad you feeling a bit better.

My dh is the same you mrsM. I suggested he come with me to see how the injections are given...he looked at me like I was mad. He's quite a caring not blokish type of guy so I was surprised that he was so adamant that he's not giving me any injections!


----------



## Pretty please

Great news dee- so pleased for you x


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks for your replies!
Pippi elk , that's so great to know you start at the same time as me and we are similar ages! Looking forward to buddying you  I'm the same in terms of fearing egg quality, I have a feeling I may have had an early mmc in the past don't know for sure. It's so hard not knowing why you aren't conceiving! No date for egg collection, think it depends when follicles are ready.

Clairabella good luck with your scan, crossing fingers and toes for you!

MrsMacD I asked husband about injection just now and he just said no way, also a considerate hubby normally but think he is squeamish too ! He even looked pale just getting his screening blood test! I pointed out that that's what I've got to look forward to on a weekly basis!


----------



## 8868dee

Gl tomorrow at ec tracey i personally showered with normal stuff night before then on morning showered again using just water x keeping everytbing crosssed for u that u get lots of eggies xxx 

Mrsred: no not much sleep was had last night lol xx 

Claira: deffo a relief xxx now i can relax x gonna book a private scan for 10 weeks to check all is well and tho it will cost 95 pound it will make me feel better until the 12 week scan x 

Welcome little whisper the prostap is done at clinic then u have a scan once af has arrived or after 12 days  if no af x my af arrived on the 12th day lol x the menopur needle is quite small like a inoculation needle i would say and as long as u pinch the skin then that will be minimal brusing and pain lol x i hate needles and i found it ok x


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi everyone,

Dee – that’s exciting, great to hear the wee one is doing fine.

Tracey  - hope the EC went well!

Littlewhisper – welcome to FF! I didn’t have any side effects from prostap so hopefully you’ll be the same. The Menopur injections are pretty small so not scary looking. You’ll get plenty of help on here if you have any questions once you get started. I didn’t find them sore to do at all, and you get used to it really quickly so before you know it you’re a pro at injecting! OTD means outcome test date.

Claira – good luck for the scan.

I did a test last night and got a faint BFP (for the first time in all these years of trying). Just been to the clinic for my blood test so I’ll hopefully hear before 4, I am so nervous! I’ve never managed to get to OTD without AF having arrived so hopefully everything is ok but I’m not letting myself get excited just yet.

Wish me luck, Laura xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Laura - Congrats!!!!!!!!! That's brilliant news! I was thinking about you yesterday and this morning. I am delighted that you've got your BFP! So delighted for another GCRM success. I hope the good luck keeps up!

Hi Littlewhisper - welcome to FF. Hope you are doing well. I've had Prostap twice and didn't get any side effects from it.

Tracey - hope EC went well for you this morn. At least that's another part all over!

Mrs Red - how are the stimms going?

Claira - how are you?

Hi to MrsMacd, Pippi elk, 8868dee, anyone else I've missed. At work so I'm in a bit of a rush this morning.


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks for all of your replies on the injections etc. I'll probably feel better about it once the first is out the way. 
Laura that's exciting! Keeping fingers crossed for you.
Pippi, I got call from Alcura this morning, my drugs were also £869 but I expected that. It's quite exciting to think it all starts next Friday!


----------



## MrsRed

Exciting times Laura! With any luck you'll get the phonecall from the clinic soon confirming your BFP and you'll be able to relax a little more. 

Hello & welcome to all the new folk - you're in the right place to ask questions, have a moan and generally get support to see you through this torturous journey. Everyone on here knows exactly what you're going through and will understand your fears, worries and frustrations. 

Hi Rosecat, how are you doing? Hopefully work is keeping you distracted, when is OTD? (memory mince at the moment) Stimms going ok until last night when I had the most blinding headache, had to go to bed early because it was so bad & I couldn't function. Feeling a lot better this morning thankfully. 

Clairabella pregnant lady, when is your scan? Is it the same day as Rosecat's OTD or has my barmey brain just made that up?!  

Tracey I hope EC went well and that you're at home resting now. What protocol are you on?


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi, the clinic confirmed my BFP, I'm in total shock! We've been trying for so long I just never thought this day would arrive. Back in 4 weeks time for a scan. Please keep safe wee bean. Laura xxx


----------



## LauraM2011

p.s. does anyone know how far on this makes me? Am I 2 weeks (from fertilisation) or 4 weeks (from last period)? I'm so clueless, lol! xxx


----------



## MrsRed

Congratulations Laura! Wonderful news. Looks like GCRM are on a roll with BFPs, long may it continue X


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all xxx 


Laura: thats great news hun so so happy for you xxx gcrm are on a roll xxx they take it from period so u r 4 weeks pg xxx 

Afm: well had my book in appt at midwife and she gave me my 12 week scan date there and then x its 4 april x 9am x and made appt for a flu jab x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats Laura on the bfp. Glad at last its worked for you,

Yes littlewhisper, credit card has taken a big hit this week as also paid gcrm. Yea all kicks off next week, hopefully af won't be too delayed due to prostrap. I'm coming up to ovulation soon and think we'll continue to ttc as the clinic did nt say not too. Never got around to ringing them today to check.

Hope ec went well Tracy.

Hope the nerves are doing ok rosecat and any others waiting on otd.

Guess it must feel 'real' dee when you have your booking in appointment.


----------



## 8868dee

Hope ec went ok tracey xxx

Yes pipi: it does feel real now lol x


----------



## MrsMacD

Big congratulations Laura you must be over the moon. GCRM are certainly on a roll. God help them when they get to me!

AFM I contacted my local fertility clinic yesterday to find out if it would be possible to get scans/bloods done closer to home as the clinic is about 200 miles from me. They came back with prices today and I can't believe how they can justify them.£200 for a scan and £50 for blood and that is each time! Obviously we had to pay the full price at GCRM for the IVF cycle so these costs would be on top of what we have already paid. Fertility clinics must make an absolute fortune at the expense of those desperate to start a family but can't through no fault of their own. 

Anyway Rant over!


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all  

Congratulations Laura - wonderful news    Hope the next 4 weeks go in quickly x

Dee - we said if all goes well at 1st scan we will book another for 10 weeks too, just think you have 2 to look forward to within the next month! How are you feeling now - any symptoms?  

Mrsred - yes I am sure Rosecat is testing and I am in for scan on the same day - no barmy brain. Hope your head is feeling better now?  Drinking lots of water I found helped. x

Pippi - quite right - you may as well enjoy the practise while you are waiting for AF   x

xx

Rosecat - I'm fine now thanks x how are you coping during 2ww?x

littlewhisper - my DH had no choice but to do my injections when I threatened to pass out if he didn't    By my 3rd cycle I was doing it myself though cos it truly wasn't as bad as I was expecting. x

Tracey - hope today went well and you are feeling ok xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone, 
Haven't had a chance to get back on here today til now. 

Laura that is soooooo fantastic! I really get how shocking it would be to see a BFP!! I can't even imagine what it would be like. Stay on cloud nine and enjoy it. Really does give all of us first timers hope that one day it will happen and GCRM seems to be a great place to choose. Really really excited for you!!

Pippi, we are also continuing to try b4 Prostap day. I asked at GCRM and they said it was fine and that if I got pregnant naturally then it wld just mean my period wouldn't arrive after Prostap. The nurse said Prostap wouldn't affect anything and can actually support early pregnancy! So same will apply for you 

Clairabella that's hilarious! I might try that with my husband, but actually I'm too much of a control freak not to do the injections myself!


----------



## LauraM2011

Thanks for all the lovely messages girls. I am over the moon but still kind of in shock and still expecting AF to suddenly appear, it doesn't seem real at all! xxx


----------



## Tracey42

Hi Everyone

Thanks for your good luck messages, I couldn't post until I heard back from the GCRM today as this is where it all failed last cycle.  BUT so far so good, 4 collected and 3 looking good for ET tomorrow at 8.45am...woo-hoo!!!! I have a AMH of 1.2 so this is brilliant.

Quick question - we've paid the extra money for assisted hatching, we need to phone back this afternoon and say yes or no, does anyone have any advice, will it make a difference at this point? 

Will be back to chat later, still know it's a long way to go, but truly amazed we've got this far


----------



## Rosecat

HI - just a quick post to say congrats tracey - great result for your EC - i don't know anything about hatching though - sorry.
Congrats again to Laura - am just delighted for you. I'm sure you're over the moon.
Mrs Red - how are the stimms going? All set for the scan tomorrow. My OTD is next Wed 13th March. Not sure if it is the same date as Claira's scan though.
Hi Claira - how are you keeping? When is your scan? Is it 12th or 13th?
Hi to Pippielk, littlewhisper, Mrsmacd, and anyone else I've missed. Will reply properly later.
Mrsmacd - meant to ask, I can't help with the scans but would GCRM let you get your bloods taken by your GP first thing in the morn and post them over to them next day delivery? (that's if you live in NI)? When I had my first tx with GCRM 2 years ago there was no satellite clinic and I had to go to the Royal Belfast for scans (£90 or £100 I think) and just my GP to do bloods and posted them over.


----------



## LauraM2011

Well done Tracey, good luck for tomorrow! We also paid for assisted hatching but didn't use it as the embryologist thought it wasn't needed. It seems to depend on whether the zona pellucida (outer shell) of the embryo is thick, see info here: http://www.hfea.gov.uk/assisted-hatching.html . You could always phone and ask to speak to an embyrologist for advice.

Thanks Rosecat, Not long till your OTD, how have you been feeling? Hope you're not going too nuts! xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsmacd: clinics do make lots of money im afraid x unfortunatly its the way it goes in my case i have no tubes but rather than do fallopian tube transplants which would give me unlimited chances of getting pg naturally if it worked x i was told because they make too much money from ivf thats why they dont look into tube transplants x 

Clairabella: only symptoms i got are tiredness still lol and i have a bloated/ pot belly but not sure if its coz im eating lots or if im showing but i doubt im showingas im only 8 weeks lol x my boobies are now getting bigger and hurting quite a lot which is a good sign x i dont have sickness bit thats a good thing lol zxx    

Tracey: well done on egg collection hun xxx what did te clinic say as tey see the embies develop i would ask them for their opinion on assisted hatching x gl with transfer xxx 

Laura: gl with ur scan hun x its a day beforey 12 weeks scan xxx

Rosecat: not long now hun xxx gl on OTD xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks little whisper for the advice about bd. great to hear we can continue as normal...
Did gcrm give you any approx dates yet for EC? I have nt got anyt rough dates but though that was probably because they have to wait for af to arrive first and then depends on how you respond etc.

Tracy. Our consultant said for our first ivf we could try without assisted hatching... If we need a second cycle then maybe something to think of. I found an article publicised in 2011 looking at AH (http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3059528/). Having a quick read(i have a science background so used to giving a quick scan of these type of papers but have no expertise in this area). they are unsure if its beneficial without larger studies but may benefit those over 40 or those after 2 failed ivfs. Does nt help us over 40 very much though...maybe just take embryologist advice as Laura did.

They reference this paper (http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10783352) but its from 2000 and uses icsi and quite a small sample size but found it increased preg rate in patients over 40 with previous ivf failure from 7% to 23% (used technique other than laser but first paper said laser seems to be safest AH method).


----------



## Peeinapod

Wanted to share my news with fellow GCRM'rs.... today DH and I got a BFP   Still in shock actually, as we were told that there would be about a 10% chance of IVF working!  So so delighted.  

Good luck to everyone else with your journey and I   for many BFP for you all. x x x


----------



## Hertsgirl

Oh honey - that's fantastic news!! I hope the recent run of BFPs will last for us too! 

Xxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Peeinapod, that's fantastic news! I am loving hearing about these BFPs, stick stick stick all you little embies!! So excited for you all and agree with Hertsgirl, hope it lasts and lasts for all of us.

I keep looking at my body in the mirror and wondering can this body do it, can it? I really hope so. 

Tracey good luck for ET tomorrow!

Pippi, no dates for EC yet but this is the last week for BDing. Have been getting acupuncture since Jan so going for one on Tuesday 12th. Have also been taking Vitex for strengthening womb lining since January and in last week Royal Jelly ( wish I'd thought of taking it earlier) think DH thinks I've gone mad with potions etc but it's hard to resist anything you think will help . Even doing self massage up to ovulation - not normally my sort of thing!

Trying hard to concentrate but had a very unproductive day, just want to get started now.


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone

peeinapod - Congrats!!!Another GCRM BFP! I'm delighted to hear this. Brilliant news. I'm sure you are over the moon.

Hi to laura, 886sdee, claira - how you all your pregnant ladies doing? I'm driving myself crazy today! Think it's because I've been having twinges and wee sharp darts of pain (not sore) down below yesterday and today and all day today I've felt a dull aching and dragging feeling down below as if AF is due! I'm in the worst of form. Did anyone else have this? I've not seen any signs of implantation spotting or anything - did any of you? I think I'm working myself up into a panic. Sorry for going on!

Hi to littlewhisper, pippi, hertsgirl  - hope we all do as well at GCRM!

Tracey - good luck for ET tomorrow.

mrs Red - good luck for the scan. hope you see plenty of follies. 

Hi to anyone else I've missed


----------



## 8868dee

Woohoo peainapod x so so happy for u xxx long may the bfps continue fx fx fx fx

Littlewispers : gl for ur cycle and treatment xxx 

Rosecat: yes i had similar twinges and dragging feelings and also little sharp shooting pains that started in my lower tummy and shot down towards my lady garden lol on both my bfp cycles x gl with otd hun xxx but remember every cycle is different hun xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi 8868dee- thanks for replying. That's exactly what I'm feeling all day and still now! I really hope it means the same for me as it did for you!


----------



## Hertsgirl

Quick question - finally (on day 12!) AF has decided to arrive and I'm booked in for my baseline scan and stimms on Monday. Problem is that AF appears to have decided to bring all her pals with her - I'm in absolute agony  Does anyone know if I'm allowed to take Feminax or ibuprofen? I've been avoiding all tablets for months, even paracetamol for these damn DR headaches, but I really don't thing I can last until Monday without some help!

Sorry for the 'me' post 

Xx


----------



## Peeinapod

Rosecat - For at least a week before my BFP I had all sorts of cramps, twinges, shooting pains and stitch like feelings, also I didn't have any implantation bleeding.  Thankfully all my wee symptoms turned out to be my littles embies snuggling in and hopefully gripping on with all their strength.  Fingers cross for you huni x x x


----------



## LauraM2011

Congrats Peeinapod, well done, so pleased for you  !! My scan is on the 3rd too, hope the next few weeks fly past! GCRM really are miracle makers!

Hertsgirl - sorry to hear you're feeling so bad, you can definitely take paracetamol as I've asked before about it. 

Rosecat - I know how you feel, the 2ww is so hard. I didn't get implantation bleed but I did get crampy feelings. I had to phone GCRM because the pain was waking me up at night for a couple of nights before OTD. A few days before OTD I also noticed that I didn't have the normal pm signs, I wasn't feeling down and didn't want to eat lots of carbs/sweet things. My appetite went down and I didn't want chocolate, which is normally a pm staple for me! I also felt really really tired at night and had mental dreams! I'm sure some people don't feel anything at all though so try not to worry. At the moment I feel much the same, appetite not the same, mild tum ache, tired etc. I have a bloated tum but that will be due to the IVF drugs I'm sure. Good luck, keep us all posted!


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Laura and peeinapod - thanks for reassuring me. I hope these symptoms mean a BFP is coming! I really hope so. 
Have either of you got your blood levels yet? I can't get mine done on my OTD - just can't get to the clinic until the following day. Hope it won't matter.


----------



## Peeinapod

Hi Rosecat - I think I am pretty clueless about all this - but when we got the call yesterday the clinic said to me 'we have good news, your blood result is 1325.'  I had no idea what that meant and just wanted to hear the actual words 'you are pregnant'... eventually DH asked what it meant!  She then said it was a definate positive and on the high side.  I have now realised that there is a good chance both our wee embies have managed to snuggle in!    Anyway, just thought it was a strange way of breaking the news...but maybe it was just us that didn't know what the blood result number actually ment ha ha.


----------



## LauraM2011

Yhat sounds really good peeinapod, I think anything greater than 30 is positive so perhaps you are expecting twins! The nurse didn't tell me and I didn't ask about the level, do you think I should have asked? x


----------



## Peeinapod

I didn't have a clue what it meant!  So don't think it really matters.  The fact you got that BFP is all you really need to know.  How exciting we both have scan on the same day! x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi peeinapod - it def sounds like twins to me! On my 1st tx at GCRM which our wee boy resulted from my levels on my OTD were 155. They are supposed to double every 24 hours apparently. Yours sound v v high! Congrats either way!


----------



## 8868dee

Rosecat: i hope it means the same for you too hun xxx i also did not have any implantation bleeding on any of my bfp cycles xxx my hcg level this bfp was 155  same as ur cycle when u had ur little boy xxx xxx 

Peeinapod: clinic always say anything over 6 is a bfp but over 25 means it likely to stay a bfp my hcg level was 155 at oTD tho i only had 1 put bk x but ur level is incredibly high and i would say it sounds like twins there zxx


----------



## Clairabella

Happy Friday everyone  

Tracey - that is fantastic hope ET went well today and you have 3 lovely embies on board x

peeinapod (i have been skim reading your name and were convinced you were called peeonastick!, just shows where my mind is these days, glad I noticed before I posted  ) many congratulations....that is a very high level, wouldn't be surprised to find out there were a couple in there xx

Rosecat - yip my scan is 13th so big day for us both.  I had little twingy pains very low down if I remember but nothing major that was definitive to be honest.  Was also really thirsty and had a cold sore which Pippi kindly cheered me up about as a positive sign x  i did have implantation bleeding to the extent that I was convinced AF was starting but it had stopped by time test result were back.

Hertsgirl - I hope you have had some paracetamol and are now feeling better?  If I recall you shouldn't take ibuprofen at this stage x

Dee - hope you are still keeping well? I am starting to feel a little bit yucky now but still nothing major.  tiredness seems to have gone tho. x

hey to Pippi, Laura and anyone else I have missed, this thread is super busy just now, lots going on, we seem to have a great roll going with all these BFPs  long may it continue 

I am on the final countdown, 5 sleeps to go.  Going from positive to negative.  Will be much happier when I get to wednesday and see with my own eyes   x


----------



## Tracey42

Evening Everyone  

Well we had 3 embies put back this morning, all high grade, no.4 didn't make it. Have been in bed most of the day as I had a dreadful nights sleep last night worrying about today, expected to turn up and get bad news. Was surprised how pain free the procedure was so now it's this dreaded 2 week wait. 

Need some advice - I am still a little sore from the EC on Wednesday and since coming home have still some discomfort and 'heaviness', only word I can think to descibe it, around my lower stomach, there is also some slight brown spotting, was there when I went to the loo before I left GCRM - should I be worried? Would be awful if it was all over in less than 24hrs.... 

Huge thanks for the super quick advice on AH Pippi, Dee and Laura, we went for the procedure - anything that can improve our chances of a BFP is worth a try  

Peeinapod - congrats - super news.

Hi to all the pregnant ladies, hope you're all keeping well.

Hi to everyone else  

As I've been in bed all day I've been on the internet reading lots of opinions on what not to do/do in the 2ww....anyone been scoffing loads of pineapple?


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabrlla: no i wish my tiredness would ease tho i do like sleeping lol xxx 

Tracey: hun im not sure bout brown cm after transfer but if u are worried call gcrm that is what they there for hun xxx also brown means old blood xxxx in 2ww i didnt do anything i wouldnt normally do regarding eating x i also drank cofee just not a lot x x x i didnt exercise tho xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Everyone,

Just popping in to say hi, have been out for a lovely curry with DH 

Tracey, that's great you got three embies, don't they say you can get a bit of blood after EC so if it's brown it might be from that and only showing up now after your ET? I read stuff about pineapples too ( and I haven't even started my cycle yet!!) something about eating a few pieces of the core to help implantation- would imagine its lovely and chewy! 

BFP gals! Hope you are all feeling good apart from the tiredness! 

Clairabella your scan is the day before I start my first cycle with Prostap, will be thinking positive thoughts for you!

Rosecat when is your OTD? I couldn't tell from your recent posts but I guess it's soon.

Hertsgirl hope you are feeling better now.

Hi to Pippi we've only got a week to go now!

Hi to anyone else I have missed and goodnight!

LW x


----------



## LauraM2011

Littlewhisper that's exciting that you get started soon, best of luck!

Tracey - don't worry at all that sounds like leftover blood from the EC. I also had spotting after EC which lasted a few days and you've had EC and ET so close that you're probably not quite healed up from EC. Feeling sore is normal too, just think what your body has been through this week! AF wouldn't come just now so don't worry about that. Just try to relax (easier said than done I know) and take it very easy over the weekend. 

'peeonastick' - lol, that would be a good name for the forum! Good luck for the scan Claira.

Yes peeinapod very exciting to share scan date! We can be nervous together!

Laura xxx


----------



## Tracey42

Morning

Dee,Laura & Littlewhisper - thanks for your advice, have left a message with GCRM and feel much calmer, though the kittken we're watching bomb-dived me as I walked into the kitchen this morning and drew blood.....need to find her a home soon!  

Littlewhisper - had pineapple with my breakfast, core and all, and if cut into thin slices is really easy to eat and tastes great, so can't be that bad

Clairabella - counting sleeps...I do that for everything nice, hope you're well


----------



## 8868dee

Tracey: glad u feel calmer lol x hope u find a home for the little kittie xxx 

Afm: dh bought a new car today a diesel vw paasat beautiful car it is very light 2 toned blue colour x  the car is mainly for him as i dont drive x but i asked him for a little doggie aa i would love a little doggie and he said no :-/ not before baby is born x what a spoil sport x fwlt like telling him not to get the car pmsl x he gotta pick it ip next wek x


----------



## Peeinapod

Clairabella - that made me laugh out loud!  Peeonastick!  Brilliant!  Just wish I had thought of it.  Good luck with your scan on 13th x x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Glad et went well Tracy and take it easy and let your body get back to normal.

Yea little whisper...less than one week to go. I got my drugs delivered yesterday and now have lost half a shelf of space in the fridge. Just hope the fridge does not start to give any trouble in the next few weeks....as the contents of the fridge now costs twice as much as the fridge.
We bd as usual this weekend but reading the leaflet on prostrap I can't see how it would 'help' a pregnancy as one of its functions is to thin the uterine lining. Whether I'll mention it to the nurse before she gives me the injection...just afraid she'd want to put it off then...although I'm sure we won't get a bfp anyway.

Sounds lovely dee, a lovely passat. Lots of room for a baby seat. He'll have to start giving you lessons!!

Hope you are starting to feel better hertgirl...I'm sure paracetmol is fine, just avoid the anti inflammatorys.

Otd must be coming up rosecat...hope you're hanging in there despite the lack of symptoms which is noting to worry about as a lot of the girls here that got bfp have told you. 

Hi clarabella, Laura, peeina pod...and all you other girls...there are so many on here.


----------



## Hertsgirl

Thanks all - feeling way more human today (thankfully!). I double checked with the clinic and they confirmed what you all knew anyway - paracetamol but no ibuprofen. What would I do without you  

I'm starting to get really nervous for my baseline scan on Monday. On the one hand I really hope my lining is thin enough for us to start, but on the other hand I'm terrified about having to start the injections! Daft, eh?! 

Xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - how are you all this evening?
just wondering what's all this about no ibuprofen?? I'm v worried now. I had no idea you were not allowed to take this and I definitely took it the whole week leading up to EC because of the bug and cold/flu I had. I was just told that I should not have any ibuprofen after ET. The aftercare sheet I got said its ok to take paracetamol but no ibuprofen after ET. I'm really worried now.


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: yes loads of room xxx but i am unable to drive as i have epilepsy xzz 

Hertsgirl:  i hope baseline scan goes pk and u will be able to start injections x and even tho u scared about starting injections remmeber that it will be fine and mot as bad as u think also fx it helps u get that long awaited for bfp xxz  

Rosecat: its only after transfer u are not allowed ibuprofen x my aftersheet also said no ibuprofen after transfer hut didnt think to ask why x the only thing i can think of is there must be something in ibuprofen that u cant havw after transfer x  im sure you will be fine hun xxx as u took it Before collection not after transfer so u will be fine xxx gl at OTD xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Thanks 8868dee. I am panicking now! I'm feeling totally exhausted despite sleeping more than usual and also queasy in the morn. The cramping and sharp twinges seem to have gone today. I'm analysing everything and my head is just spinning. Would love to get one of those v early pregnancy tests but am afraid the HCG from the ovitrelle I got after ET would still in my system. Just can't wait!


----------



## Pippi_elk

I'd say its noting to worry about now rosecat. They say anti inflammatorys can interfere with ovulation and delay/prevent it....but I think that's taking them a lot. And since your ec went fine, it obviously did not have any effect on it.
Guess they tell you to stop taking them after et as I don't think they are recommended during pregnancy.

Dee, you'll just have to get him to chafuer you about ! There was a podcast on medical matters on BBC about epilepsy and pregnancy..if you are interested. I listened to it but can't recall what their final conclusion was.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/medmatters


----------



## 8868dee

Rosecat: all ur symptoms sound positive x when are u due to test again? And yeah of u get a positive it might be from ovitrelle injection that is why i decided not to test early x it is head doing this waiting but u r doing so well xxx 

Pippi: yes to right i will get him to chaufer me about pmsl x i will look at that now thanks hun xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi to everyone,

Pippi I read your post last night about Prostap and now in a slight panic. I looked online and see what you mean about it thinning the uterus lining!! So why did the nurses at GCRM say it would be ok? Does anyone else know anymore about finding out you are pregnant when on Prostap. We have really being going for it in the bd area ( sorry tmi!) but its our last chance to try naturally. 

I think I want them to clarify that. I'm not expecting a BFP but you never know and it wld be a disaster if Prostap affected it. Will call GCRM tomorrow


----------



## 8868dee

Little whisper : im not sure bout the prostap hun but deffo ring clinic in morning xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Did nt mean to put you in a panic littlewhisper, just thought the package contradicted what you were told. Unless the nurse got mixed up with the protocols? When the nurse told me my protocol she told me the drugs would cost £670...which was the price for other shorter protocol. I got a bit of a shock when it came to pay central homecare.
Well we also bd a few times in the last week so there's the outside chance I could be pregnant too...unlikely but then you don't want to taking that risk.

Let me know what gcrm say to you tomorrow. Hopefully they will just reassure you, surely this must happen all the time...people wanting to keep trying right up to the starting point.

Did a bit of as search on google, apart from coming back with lots of irrelevant info, I found a post where someone found out they were pregnant after prostrap...and while its only one or two people at least it seemed ok for them. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209401.0

And here on Liverpool ivf clinic, they say just avoid bd after cd9 of stimms
http://www.liverpoolwomens.nhs.uk/Library/our_services/fertility/Fertility_leaflets/Frequently_Asked_Questions.pdf


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi everyone,

I've just moved to the GCRM for my third and hopefully last cycle.....   - I saw Dr. Marco Gaudoin, he seemed nice and straight to the point. He's recommended the flare protocol, has anyone had this? I'm looking forward to starting this cycle with GCRM, couldn't believe house busy the clinic was, must be good!

I'm a bit confused about my AMH results that came back. I got both the evaluation and the report through the post both saying different. The Ovarian Assessment Report says my AMH is 3.2, and my Anti-mullerian evaluation says AMH 23.2. Does anyone remember getting their results through the post? Should they not say the same?

Thank You.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi need one miracle, I got my report 2 weeks ago and I just checked it there now. Both show the same number on mine. it must be a typo.... quite a significant difference in treatment depending on which is the correct one. Bit shoddy that they send it out to you with such a mistake...
My amh was 13.6 and my antr follicular count was 11....If that helps. The two are kinda infra linked i believe...what was your follicle count?


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi Pippi_elk, thank you so much for checking that, it's been on my mind for days. Does not give me confidence!! but i've read a lot of nice reviews on here. I was in the clinic before i seen the report and evaluation and Marco says my AMH was low at 3.2. When i got home i checked the post and found the two. I emailed the staff the other day with the two and the reply said to phone the clinic to discuss this. Nevertheless, whatever they say is the correct reading i'm going to be doubting it. I didn't get the antral follicle count. I was thinking my DR could test this for me...... My previous clinic only tested the FSH and that came back at 7, that was a few months ago. 

oh man i'm so confused!


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Dee, will definitely call GCRM tomorrow. 

Pippi thanks for those links, the one from the Liverpool forum says it can increase chances of miscarriage! The other link on FF was encouraging though. Might be worrying for no reason but guess that's the way it's going to be with this mad world of fertility treatments 

Hi to Need1miracle, I've never had my FSH done only AMH and follicle count, tube patency check and ovulation check, think AMH is the big factor for deciding treatment so def check that.

ahhh these things are sent to test us!

BFP girls come and cheer us up pleeez!

LW


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oops, little whisper, did nt see the bit about increased chance of mc..I stopped reading when I read to stop bd after day 9 of stimms. 
I'm sure if it was absolutely forbidden, gcrm would warn us beforehand...that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi guys,

Had a very emotional morning after calling GCRM earlier about taking Prostap and if you find out you are pregnant. I spoke to who I think was the same nurse that did our consents. She just said the same thing, that it can 'support' early pregnancy ( but didn't say how) and something vague about you're hormones if you were pregnant would 'tell' Prostap not to thin your lining( ??) I asked her about conflicting advice online and she just kept repeating what she had said which didn't really answer my question. I got the impression she just wanted to shut me down and get me off the phone!

I then read again the official NHS website which says NOT to take Prostap if you think you could get pregnant, be pregnant as it can cause miscarriage. After talking to DH who said it was clear that the nurse didn't know, I decided to call them back and ask to speak to a consultant. Prof Nelson called me and confirmed what I'd read on NHS site!! He said the nurse shouldn't have told me it supports early pregnancy as this is incorrect. He said that they generally say just to keep trying because if you've been trying this long and it hasn't happened then it probably won't !! I couldn't believe it and was upset on phone as he matter of factly said yes it would probably lead to a miscarriage . He said he'd speak to the nurse about the poor advice and with that he was off the phone! I have been in tears all morning because I was so ready to start on Friday but now don't know what to do. Not a good start with GCRM. I won't know if I am or not by Friday and probably never will.  Feel my confidence in them has been knocked.   sorry for long hysterical post but needed to vent! 
LW


----------



## MrsRed

Oh Littlewhisper that is absolutely shocking 😡 He is right that if you've been TTC for many years without success then it's unlikely to happen BUT it could still happen!!! I'm sorry, I know that's not what you want to hear but they've messed up big time! I am angry and upset for you. We pay them enough and this is far too important for them to have nurses making mistakes, this is our lives they're playing with?! I really hope that after you talk it over with DH that you feel strong enough to start on Friday, don't let them take away your dream xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

LW so sorry to hear of your awful experience. Sending big  . It's so important that you get given the right advice and if you can't trust qualified medical staff who can you trust about these issues


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh such a mess littlewhisper. I know the chances of a bfp are slim but I still think they should instruct patients to avoid unprocted sex. I emailed the fertility specialist who did the registration etc for the ivf at gcrm in the satellite clinic in belfast. I'll see what he says and let you know. Although I can almost predict his answer....".there's is a chance of being pregnancy and if so a chance of miscarriage.  And  it's up to you if you want to take the risk or postpone to another month."

I'm not sure exactly what day I ovulated but we definately bd the day before or on ovulation day. 

Ill await my consultants reply but unless he has a strong opinion I'll probably go ahead with the injection on Friday.

Wonder was it the same nurse who told me the wrong price for the drugs....


----------



## Pippi_elk

Little whisper: The consultant replied very promptly! 

My question:
I'm due to be start down-regulation and have an appointment to get the Prostap injection on Friday on cd21.  We continued to 'try'  for a pregnancy but on reading the data sheet that came with Prostap I'm just concerned about its effect if I were pregnant. Chances are I'm not pregnant but just wanted to ask your advice.

This is what he said:
That is absolutely fine just go ahead and get your Prostap as planned. Occasionally there are patients who get pregnant on these drugs although this is infrequent.


I'm not going to go back and question him but i have decided to go ahead and get the injection on Friday...


----------



## Clairabella

hi all,

Littlewhisper - sorry to hear you have had a rough day.  Maybe if you are worried you should hold off another month rather than have any regrets or 'what if's' in the back of your mind.  Such a shame that you are in this position.  At the very least you should have had clear and consistent advice.  

Pippi - Sorry to hear you are in same boat re prostap, but glad you have made a decision on what to do now.  Good luck for Friday.x

Mrsred - how are you getting on now?  When is EC?x

Need1miracle - hope you got your results sorted and know which one to rely on, but if it the higher that is good news, but your treatment plan will probably change if it is the higher.  My reports definitely said the same thing.x

Rosecat - how are you getting on now?  What time are you in on Wed? Will be rooting for you, hope you are doing ok x

Hertsgirl - did baseline go ok today?  Have you started stims?xx

Dee - excellent news about the new car.  Shame no agreement on a doggie tho...I convinced DH to get one doggie before we started to think about treatment, then DD and I cajoled him into a 2nd one, but he is putting his foot down no more!  Maybe your daughter needs to work on him too  

Tracey - hope you are doing ok, I munched on brazil nuts as well as pineapple too, was like eating tasteless lumps!  When is your OTD?x

AFM - starting to get nervous about Wednesday, the past 4 weeks have gone so slowly and we are nearly there.  Looking forward to it, but very nervous at the same time.

xxx


----------



## Hertsgirl

Baseline scan went fine(ish!) thanks  Lining was nice and thin, and the nurse could see follicles in there but there was also a cheeky cyst on my right side which I wasn't expecting.  She didnt seem too concerned so I had my jabbing lesson and left with my mahoosive carrier bags of drugs. This afternoon though I made the fatal mistake of consulting Dr Google and managed to convince myself the cyst would mean disaster for this cycle. I called the clinic though and have had my concerns eased a lot as my bloods show that the cyst isn't producing any nasty hormones. It could still grow with the stimm drugs though so I'm bracing myself for a very sore belly for the next few weeks. 

I've just done my first home jab and I managed it ok, if rather tentative.  I've a phobia of needles so I'm ridiculously proud of myself though.  I'd kill for a G&T right now but will just have to settle for a glass of milk - not really the same thing 

Hope everyone is doing well

Xxx


----------



## Peeinapod

Hi Need1Miracle - we have very recently gone through Flare Protocol with GCRM and had a very positive experience.  We were told in September that my AMH was also very low at 2.2 (Marco was our consultant also).  We were devastated but didn't give up hope.  He advised we take DHEA for at least 3 months and then think about treatment.  We followed Marco's advice, and started Flare protocol end of January.  Every stage we got better results than anticipated.  9Eggs collected, 8 fertilised, and 6 Hi Predictors.  We used EEVA - new technology to identify the embryos with the best chance of survival!  Last Thursday we got the phone call to say we had BFP!  Still not quite sunk in yet.  I would ask GCRM to clarify your AMH but I suspect it is 3.2 if that was discussed by Marco.  Good luck!  x x


----------



## 8868dee

Wow i cant believe i am almost 9 weeks already its mad x 4th of april will be here before i know it x
Our DD who is 11 went on her 5 day end of primary school trip today i am happy for her but miss her loads x she will be going to hermitage academy in august she growing up fast x ao my sh has treated me to a night in a hotel in glasgow which i have to say is very nice xxx went swimming tho and forgot to take of my pandora bracelet off and the colour has gone yellow oops :-/ hope i can fix it by cleaning it x

LW: im so sorry u have had a rough day hun and the nurse should not of given u wrong advice x x x i agree with clairabella if u are unsure or worried that u may be pg or at least have a chance at being pg then maybe it might be best to delay prostap a month so u dont have regrets or what ifs x im not trying to tell u what to do just trying to help xxx 

Afm: Wow i cant believe i am almost 9 weeks already its mad x 4th of april will be here before i know it x
Our DD who is 11 went on her 5 day end of primary school trip today i am happy for her but miss her loads x she will be going to hermitage academy in august she growing up fast x ao my sh has treated me to a night in a hotel in glasgow which i have to say is very nice xxx went swimming tho and forgot to take of my pandora bracelet off and the colour has gone yellow oops :-/ hope i can fix it by cleaning it x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone,

Thanks Pippi, Mrs Red,  clairabella, MrsMacD and Dee for all your hugs, support and advice.   I feel slightly more sane after making myself concentrate on work the rest of the day and letting my emotions settle. I am annoyed that they didn't tell me about the effects Prostap could have at the time when I specifically asked. I'm going to suggest that they change the advice they give to include this. Marco and centre manager are away this week and it seems they have no one else to deal with these things.

Pippi I'm glad you have decided to go ahead I didn't want to get you all stressed out too. I guess our question was not about getting pregnant while on Prostap, it was what happens if you take Prostap when you are already -pregnant?  but I think we know the answer now 

I just feel that for the last six weeks I started Acu and herbs to aid uterine lining and last month didn't get a chance to see if it had affected anything because we had to abstain for DH to produce a sample. So this would have been the first month to see if anything worked. Meanwhile though I have just got my head ready for starting on Friday and I really don't Think I can wait another whole month   I've decided I'm going to check my temps for the next few days and if they are way above normal I won't go for Prostap on Friday. I must be the first person to go into orbit before even starting IVF 

Sorry for the Me posts today, hertsgirl glad your scan went ok and you managed the jags, that's the bit I'm dreading but sounds like you are like me about needles so you have given me hope. Hope the rest of you are all well. Clairabella GL for scan on Wednesday!

LW x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi - Just a quick post from me as I'm away at meetings most of the day with work but just wanted to let you all know that I got my BFP this morn!!!!!!!!! I have to admit my symptoms were driving me crazy and I also did 3 tests last night which all came up BFPs aswell. Rang GCRM to let them know this morn. Praying all goes well!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMacD

Congratulations Rosecat that's fantastic news. It seems GCRM is unstoppable at the moment. Long may it continue!


----------



## littlewhisper

Rosecat thats amazing!!!!!! Really cheered me up this morning, go girl!  

LW x


----------



## MrsRed

Fabulous news Rosecat! I'm delighted for you and here's to a happy & healthy pregnancy. GCRM really are working their magic these days. X


----------



## LauraM2011

Congrats Rosecat, I'm so so pleased for you! Well done     xxx


----------



## MrsRed

Who is testing next This is all getting very exciting, I pray that all these BFPs keep coming and I get one too! Only time will tell


----------



## 8868dee

Rosecat : congrats my dear on ur bfp xxx have a happy n healthy 8 months or so xxx so happy for u xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - just a quick post as I'm on a v short lunch - thanks for your good wishes. I can't believe it! GCRM seem to be on a roll. Hope everything goes well from here on in! Will post properly later.


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi everyone, i'm new to this post, i hope i'm not intruding! I posted the other day with my results i got through the post on my AMH levels. The clinic thought i had low AMH of 3.2, i just called them and they have checked that it's actually 23.2!! Little relieved i must say as i've spent the past two weeks in floods of tears! 

Congratulations Rosecat on the BFP....i hope this great results continue..


----------



## Need1Miracle

Peeinapod,

EEVA was what i was meant to be doing, and Marco suggested the DHEA pills, and then the flare protocol, but it's been confirmed that it's 23.2! So protocol may change. Congratulations on the BFP, 8 eggs fertilised...thats exceptional news.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats rosecat...you must be over the moon. Glad that all went well despite you feeling miserable for a lot of the 2 ww. Even thought you are busy in work...Bet you can't concentrate thought...

Great that its much better news than you expected need1miracle. So that means a new protocol ? Did they advise you of the protocol before they had your amh results?

Glad you feel a little less stressed littlewhisper. I spoke to the nurse this morning in belfast who will be giving me my prostrap. She just said to do preg test that morning...although it'll be too soon to show a positive after only 7 days after ovulation. She said some girls do find out they are pregnant when on prostrap and then they just stop treatment...she said there usually is nt any problem! She works in a NHs fertility clinic also...and there they use nasal sprays for down regulation...I'd imagine it'd be better to be on the sprays as its a daily does and if you get pregnant you can stop immediately. ...whereas we'll be injected with all the Prostap in one go.

Can understand how upset you were yesterday when you thought all was good for this cycle, especially when you think you are in a good place for conception after your accupuncture.


----------



## Terrisita

I have recently been referred to the royal infirm in Glasgow by my GP. Could anyone give me any idea of how long I can expect to wait to get a confirmation letter from them and from there how long to an initial appointment?


----------



## jblox78

Hi Terrisita,

It all depends on which health board you fall under.  DH and I are under Glasgow and we were referred December 2009 and had our first appointments in Feb 2012.

Some health boards have a shorter wait and the waiting times are changing all the time...

Jen xx


----------



## Terrisita

Thank you for your reply Jen. Yes I live in Glasgow. Do you not hear anything until just before that first appointment?


----------



## Clairabella

Rosecat , that's fabulous news!!!! Well done xx

Need1miracle, good news u have the higher amh, I'd be surprised if ur protocol doesn't change...think I'd b looking for refund of consultation fee given ur consultation was based on incorrect info!!

One more sleep, didn't sleep last nite, hope wotsit is ok in there   x

Hey to everyone x


----------



## Tracey42

Evening Everyone

Rosecat - Congrat, great news, so happy for you!  

Clairabella - OTD is 21st, what a drag though I'll not test early as everything I've read says it's not reliable. Not eating Brazil nuts but will get some tomorrow, though prefer the chocolate coated ones. Good luck for tomorrow.

Need1miracle - what a relief thats sorted, you must be happy.

Hi Dee, Pippi, Mrs Red, Laura, Littlewhisper & MrsMcD - hope you're all well.

Idiot question: what does AFM mean?

Well I had lots of gripey pains in my lower stomach and it's all eased, has anyone else experienced that? Just hope I'm not the one that scuppers the winning streak.....good chance with my stats


----------



## 8868dee

Little whisper: this journey is a tough one hun x goodluck if u decide to do the prostap and cycle this month x x x

Welcome need 1 miracle xxx 

Clairabella: whoop whoop scsn day is almost here xxx 1 sleeps xxx bet u r well excited xxx gl hun xxx


----------



## MrsRed

All the best Clairabella! Looking forward to hearing all about it tomorrow. What time is your appt? xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi to everyone - 8868dee, pippi, tracey, laura, littlewhisper, mrsmacd, anyone i've missed -  thank you so much for all your good wishes. Can't believe it! Hope to get bloods done tomorrow or Thurs morn with GP and will post over to GCRM.
Clairabella - good luck for the scan tomorrow. keep us posted! 
Mrs Red - good luck for your scan tomorrow - hope the follies have grown well for you! 
Welcome need1miracle - I hope all goes well for you from now on with GCRM.
Just wondering does anyone know when my 1st scan would be after otd?


----------



## MrsMacD

Clairabella exciting times tomorrow! It seems to have come round really quick but you've probably been counting everyday so it won't have passed quick for you. Enjoy seeing your bean on the screen!

Tracey i'm pretty sure AFM stands for 'as for me'. Hope your 2ww is passing quickly and you are keeping yourself busy.

AFM I feel like it's taking forever to get started. On day 8 of Norithsterone tablets then Prostap next Wed all going well. Thank god I'm on short protocol as I would be totally fed up by now if I was on long protocol!


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies just a quick message from me keep a wee eye on this page to see all the ladies cycling at gcrm good luck to all the ladies beginning tx or going through tx it's not a easy journey and sometimes I think back to my previous tx and realise. How far we have come and how lucky I am really pray it works for you all too. 
Congrats to all the bfp recently gcrm really are working their magic at the moment I can't ha k them enough for our wee miracle on board  x
Arm I'm 16 weeks pregnant on thurs still get so scared and nervous it could all be taken away but just feel blessed to be this far on  im getting a good bump already have just bought a Doppler and can hear the heartbeat flat out its amazing! the journey is difficult but so worth it and dreams can come true xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi thanks for posting that, I definitely feel better  today just going to have to wait til last minute to decide. It's good hearing different views though from your nurse. I think I'll only be 5dpo by Friday so don't have a hope of knowing unless my temps go mad. Don't even know what I'm wishing for now!   

thanks to Rosecat and Dee for your messages it really helps. Hi also to Tracey, MrsMacD, MrsRed, Clairabella ( good luck tomorrow!) Laura and anyone else I've missed.

Need1Miracle what a lovely turn out that your AMH is the higher number, good luck to you for your treatment.

Hi to Hopewishpray, thanks for your good wishes and good luck with your bump, sounds like you  are well on your way 
LW x


----------



## FertileRoad

Its been a while since I have been on October last year 
I am on to ask all the prep blood tests - AMH; HIV; HEP etc that we have had how long do they last ie 1 year, 2 years considering everything for our next ICSI?

Congratulations to everyone it looks like its all go at GCRM with positive results all the way.


----------



## whigers

Hello ladies,

I've been reading this  thread for a while.  We are about to start with GCRM & I am very excited now as they certainly seem to be getting lots of BFP's!!!  Congratulations to all you lovely ladies!

FertileRoad - we are having to get all our Hep b, C & HIV done again - it was 2 years in January for us & GCRM said they only last 2 years.  We actually went to our doctors & they said they would do them which is great as it would cost £340 for us both at GCRM.  I think GCRM will do your AMH for every cycle but I'm not sure.  We have just moved from ERI so I will be getting my AMH tested.

We are about embark on our 4th round of ICSI.  We've been with ERI for the lat 3 & hoping to start with GCRM in April.  We have all our tests, consent appointments this month. Is anyone else due to start treatment about April/May time?

We are going to have EEVA & possibly steroids, intralipids and clexane, it depends what the consultants says.  With 3 failed ICSI & apparently top grade embryos, we are hoping these new drugs/EEVA will help.  Has anyone else any experiences of using these drugs & EEVA?

Whigers xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Rosecat: first scan after otd is usually 4 weeks after give or take a day  

Tracey: yes afm stands for "as for me" in other words its when u let people know whats happening ur end lol xx 

Mrsmacd: long protocol is draining esp as when i did it last year i took double the amount of time to stim ovaries lol typical lol x 

Welcome wigers xxx gl with ur cycle xxx

Afm: im going to a concert tonight st glasgow secc its neyo, connor maynard and tulisa not my choice of music but its free so im going ;-) hoping yo have a good night xxx also i am now getting the odd bout of m/s but in afternoon lol hope it doesnt get worse tho lol xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all,

So relieved, had our scan and seen one beautiful, flickering heartbeat    was so nervous waiting to go in.  Have booked for another in 2 weeks.  Measuring 7 weeks 5 days which she said is fine as it can be out by a few days and baby was tucked up in the corner of my womb.  

Dee - enjoy your concert x

welcome whigers and good luck x

littlewhisper - whatever decision you make will be the best one as you will be comfortable with it, hope you are ok x

hopewishpray - that is lovely you are so far on now x

MrsMacD - I like the short protocol better too, felt worse on the long x

Rosecat - GCRM prefer to scan around 7 and a half to 8 weeks as there is more to see at that point, that is what they said to me x I waited 4 weeks from OTD, felt like 10 weeks not 4!  hope it goes quickly for u x

Tracey - I had wee niggly pains too, hope it is your turn this time too x

 to fertileroad, mrsred and pippi xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome back fertile road and welcome *******. My gp did all the tests apart from amh so saved some money that way. For semen test she had to refer dh to local fertility centre. 
Hope gcrm brings you better luck *******...

Glad you feeling better littlewhisper. Yea it's funny the opinions of drs/nurses on prostrap in contrast to the official information. Maybe all the warnings are there to cover themselves and in reality its a bit different....
Yea I'll only be 6dpo so way to early really to be doing pregnancy test.

Great news clarabella to see the lovely heartbeat...so pleased for you.

MrsM; I presume when you start prostrap...you'll just proceed in the normal way then as those of us starting directly on Prostap. I'm not up to speed on the different protocols.

Know what you mean Tracy about feeling you'll be the one to buck the trend. That's what I feel I will be...with all the bfp  there have to be some failures! But that's just negative thinking..we should be glad there are so many bfps as it means gcrm are doing a good job.


----------



## MrsRed

Excellent news Clairabella!!! Delighted that all is well with your little bubba xxx


----------



## rosebud5

Super news Clarabella.  Was thinking of you today, R xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone
Clairabella - delighted your scan went well - was thinking about you today. thanks for letting me know when GCRM do their early scans.
Mrsred - how are you? Did the scan go ok?
8868dee - enjoy the concert tonight!
Whigers - welcome to the thread. Hope you have success with GCRM. I have found them just brilliant! This is our 2nd tx with them and our 2nd BFP!! Although it's still v early days for us yet...
Fertileroad - as far as I know the AMH, Hiv, Hep etc are ok if they're done within the year. Just check with GCRM but I am sure that is correct.
Hopewishpray - can't believe you're 16 weeks! am delighted all going well with you. 
Hi to Pippi, littlewhisper, tracey, rosebud, anyone else I've forgot.


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Everyone!

Clairabella that's fantastic news I was thinking about you today too  so glad it went well ! Thanks for your support too. 

Pippi my temps are playing games slowly creeping up after ovulation to keep me guessing! The arrows are pointing to going for it but I might do a ridiculous early pregnancy test on Friday morning just to keep the other little voice in my head quiet!

Dee enjoy your concert!  

Hi Whigers, we had to get the whole fertility package done for starting at GCRM but this is our first cycle . I had had my AMH done and DH had his SA done in August 2012 at the Nuffield as well as an HSG to check tubes. They used that info but not the AmH or SA so had to pay £250. Also my doctor wouldn't do screening tests for HIV etc so had to pay £340 for the two of us!! It'll be different if you have already had these though.

MrsMacD I don't know if I'm on long or short?? It's Prostap on Friday same as Pippi then after AF it's 10days of Menopur? 

Mrs Red did you have a scan today didn't know, hope all went well?

Hi to Rosecat hope you are well and enjoying your BFP. I feel that this is a good thread to be part of hopefully some of you luck will rub off !  

Tracey really crossing fingers for you  

Hi to Fertile Rd and anyone else I've missed.

LW x


----------



## stelpo

Hi Guys

Well, I'm back on the treadmill for another go - started norethisterone today, so aiming for EC around April 8th. Got so many mixed feelings this time, I think its because I always thought the big hurdle for me was actually getting pregnant, and I guess it turns out that staying that way is also a massive issue for me....
For those asking how long bloods last, they told us 2 years, this will be our 3rd cycle at GCRM and we didnt need to repeat anything at all this time, they took all our blood results from our Aberdeen cycle before we did our first GCRM cycle last year, just did another SA and AMH as Abdn dont do that one. We'll be doing flare with prednisolone (hate hate hate that stuff!) and clexane - just have everything crossed it works for us again - part of me thinks we cant be that lucky again, but then I think of what happened to us, and I think we cant be that *unlucky* again...warped thinking hey?

Seriously hope the fab results continue  

S xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Stelpo you are so brave. It took me ages to attempt another cycle after my last failed one. You have been through so much but at least you have the knowledge that you can get pregnant. It has happened once and I have everything crossed that it will happen again for you this time. I wish you every success!


----------



## stelpo

Haha, have to move fast cos I'm an old bird   In an ideal world, I would def wait for a wee bit, but i have no choice really, Marco told me at my age fertility goes down by 2% every 6 months....have to give it our best shot.

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Stelpo so so sorry to hear about your loss, that must have been truly awful. 

Here is a little bag of hope for you, the same thing happened to my sister at 21weeks BUT her doctor really encouraged her to get on as soon as she could to try again. She went on to have a baby girl at aged 41 and then a healthy little boy at 43!! You just never know and although the doctors have to quote statistics to us oldies, there is that little word 'hope' that we have to hold on to with both hands. Here's hoping a wonderful outcome for you  

LW x


----------



## stelpo

LW, thank you so much for that, I needed to hear something like that  

S x


----------



## FertileRoad

Thanks Whigers and Stelop - on your answer of 2 years for the bloods. 
Stelpo - your % goes down 2% every 6 months - wow Dr Marco told me that due to my age (42) my AMH doesn't go down any lower it just stays the same from now to 50 that gave me hope but now I am wondering what is the correct answer - are we being told what we want to hear!?? Especially when he was wanting me to go to Valencia for DE. Concerned as I was thinking of starting again in August/September that will be a year since we started out on the journey. You have given me question to ponder over.


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: im booking another scan tomorrow for next Wednesday but im eiter having another scan at gcrm or maybe baby bond glasgow as heard great thing about them xxx  concert was great but felt sick the whole time lol xxx glad scan went well for u hun xx so excited for u xxx eeek xxxx 

Stelpo: hi hun xxx hope u r ok ?? Gl with your cycle xxx

Afm: well sickness is here lol but instead of morning its afternoon sickness lol had a good might at concert tho even tho i did feel sick lol


----------



## MrsMacD

Dee although I'm sure it's not nice it must be reassuring feeling sick and it will be more than worth it in the end  

Stelpo I have a question for you if you don't mind. I remember you from the Aberdeen thread and was wondering if you used ARU for scans/bloods on your last treatment or did you do it all at GCRM? The reason I ask is I was considering scans etc at ARU and was told to get in touch with Nurse Manager which I did. She told me it would cost £200 per scan and that I couldn't be seen till after 2pm which would mean they couldn't guarantee bloods being back same day. I haven't spoken to GCRM but I presume next day would be no use for planning next steps


----------



## stelpo

Mrs MacD
Hi there, I have to say that I am in a very fortunate position that I am a sonographer myself, so one of my colleagues does my scans for me - not many perks to working in the NHS, but that is a definite plus! As for bloods, the last 2 GCRM cycles I have had the bloods taken either by DP (who is a Dr) or by a nurse friend - I am in the mad situation that the hospital I work in doesn't process E2 bloods and they have to go to Abdn (on the public bus can you believe!) so no chance of same day results - but DP was working at ARI at the time so we usually did v early morning blood draw and I drove back (1.5hr) to work, or he drove them from here to Abdn himself - BUT this time, he is in Inverness, so different HB and the Gynaecologist I work with who kindly wrote the request forms for me cant get bloods processed there. When I spoke to GCRM, the nurse wasnt bothered at all and suggested I just posted the blood to them and they would get the results next day - why was this never suggested before? She said that they can pretty much go on the scan results alone, which makes sense as Abdn didnt do bloods at all...all this really means that I need one extra set of bloods done than I would if they were getting same day results - ie one on the day in between scans as well.

Sorry for such a long post, not sure that it will have helped much though! Feel free to PM me if you want a chat  or more info 

S x


----------



## stelpo

Fertile, just noticed that your AMH was a bit lower than mine, which was 7.9 in June last year, so maybe thats why there is a slight difference in what we were told? I've been lucky enough to get reasonable results every cycle getting 5 or 6 eggs, and we have always had 2 or 3 to transfer - I know thats not great by some peoples standards, but I've been pleased just to have something to transfer! We were told 22% last year, so guessing its 2-3% off that? On the up side, I have been told by an embryologist that my eggs look younger than my age - weird but welcome compliment  

S x


----------



## stelpo

Fertile, actually scrap that, now noticed your AMH was better at GCRM so very similar to me!

S x

Sorry for hijacking the board with little chats to myself everyone


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Everyone,

So I had my Prostap injection today after all   Thankfully DH came with me and as the nurse was taking it out the box he said did I not want to ask about the issue earlier in the week. ( I was about to chicken out!! so pleased he was there) I explained to the nurse what had happened with the mixed messages and she was so lovely. She said absolutely I should speak to Marco and the nurse manager to make up my mind and then she would wait. Marco came to see me really quickly and   boom! cleared it all up with a very clear and logical explanation of what Prostap does. Here is the shortened version of what I understood from what he said: At the start of your cycle your womb lining is thin then the oestrogen levels rise and you eventually have an LH surge, you release an egg and the corpus luteum causes Progesterone levels to rise and your womb lining thickens ( presumably ready for a possible pregnancy as usual) . Meanwhile if you then take Prostap it would cause another little surge in LH and then tell your body to thin the lining BUT if you are already pregnant even in those early days the HCG is enough to stop the Prostap from thinning the lining.

He said if you were to then keep on taking it for a longer time then yes it could perhaps cause a miscarriage but mainly drug companies have to cover themselves by stating the risks as a general rule.

.......................and Exhale!!! I felt so relieved and he apologised for any stress caused which was really appreciated. The nurse said that he and the manager would sort it out about the miscommunication so I felt comforted and supported actually. 

We then had a laugh because DH had been joking around last night about me getting an injection in the butt   not for one minute thinking it would be and then the nurse said it would be!! We burst out laughing and she must have thought we were mad! They then  said actually I could have it in my arm so that was definitely the preferred way for me ( never had a jag in the rear before!) It was absolutely fine   So far feel fine but realise that the other me 'Zelda' could rear her head later in the week - watch out DH!!! 

Pippi hope yours went well too today and you are onboard for the ride!

Hope everyone else is doing well, sorry for long post but just so pleased to have made a decision and have started the journey  woohoo! 

LW x


----------



## Hertsgirl

LW - so glad you got it all sorted  Welcome to the rollercoater! 

Xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Hertsgirl, how are you getting on with stimms?


----------



## Clairabella

hi all, thanks very much for the good wishes, feel much more relaxed now, though not counting my chickens yet.

Littlewhisper - glad you are going ahead and feel happier now you have had a proper explanation, welcome to the madness  x

Rosebud - hope you and your precious cargo are all doing well  

hi to stelpo and fertileroad - good luck x

Hope your cycles are going well hertsgirl, mrsred and pippi

Dee - hope you not feeling too rough

Hope I havent missed anyone x


----------



## Hertsgirl

Not too bad thanks LW. Ovaries are starting to feel heavy so I'm hoping its lots of nice follies in there instead of my cyst growing bigger    

I'm back in Monday morning for my day 8 scan so I guess all will be revealed then!

Hugs to everyone, and Happy Friday!!!

Xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone 
MrsRed - how's it going? Are you all set for EC?
Pippi - are you all set to start stimms?
hertsgirl - good luck with your next scan.
Clairabella, 8868dee, laura, peeinapod - how are all you pregnant ladies doing?
Littlewhisper - glad you got the prostap issue sorted out. I'm sure you feel better now after a proper explanation.
Stelpo - glad you're getting started again. best of luck. You deserve it after all you've been through this year.
Hi to fertileroad, mrsmacd and anyone else i've missed.
AFM - got my bloods done yesterday (one day after my OTD as I couldn't get them done that day) and the result is 396. Not sure what that means? The last tx I had at GCRM my level was 155 although that was actually on my OTD. anyway GCRM said its a good strong positive so I'm hoping it will stay that way!


----------



## MrsMacD

LW glad you got a satisfactory explanation and are happy with your decision to proceed. Good Luck!

Hertzgirl good luck for your scan on Monday. Fingers crossed the Feeling is lots of great sized follies.

Stelpo thanks very much for the info. Working for the NHS and having a Dr for a husband certainly worked in your favour. I can just imagine your blood travelling all alone on the bus. Hope it doesn't have to pay full fare lol! Joking aside anything which makes this process easier or less stressful helps. Will maybe give GCRM a phone and see what they say. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi everyone,

Yes littlewhisper, got my prostrap this morning too. Got the injection in my hip more than my bum ! But it hurt ! But so far feeling 'normal'. Guess the b**ch will kick in next weekend...just when are away with a group from work for a weekend away!

the nurse had asked gcrm on my behalf about pregnancy/prostrap...said that it initially supports pregnancy ...basically the same thing you were told initially by the nurse. Thanks for the more detailed explanation from Marco ...pity you could n't have got that at the start but at least you can relax now.

Got shown how to do all the injections but did nt get to actually do a trail injection...and think ill have forgotten all the instructions by the time af arrives.
I think I'll be nervous doing the first one and hopefully it'll all go ok then.

I went on my own..never thought about bringing dh. maybe I should have dragged him along to hear the instructions too as he had so many questions about the schedule when I came home. 

Good luck hertgirl for Monday. ..hope all will be progressing well.

Yea steph that's handy having all them medical connections...especially have colleagues to give you sonograms!

Hope the sickness is settling down dee. ...suppose the sickness is a positive sign.

I guess they are levels of hcg rosecat, is nt anything above 50 a positive? Dr google i think is your answer!


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Clairabella, MrsMacD and Rosecat!

Pippi, wonder when your nurse called GCRM? They shouldn't still be giving that advice. Maybe it was earlier in the week. I didn't get shown any injections I'm presuming I'll get shown when I go for baseline scan, I'm sure you will be shown again then too ? Maybe take hubby to that appointment. I'm definitely going to be nervous with first one!

Hertsgirl, good luck for Monday !

LWx


----------



## Peeinapod

Hi rosecat, I'm doing good thanks.  Can't believe it was only a week ago we got the bfp. Still very excited and just waiting for our first scan to get confirmation of wee heart beat (or beats!)  don't really have many pregnancy symptoms now - still over analysing everything! 

Congrats to the recent bfp. Sorry to those whose journey has not worked out, keep heart. X x x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi peeinapod - its all surreal isn't it? I def think you'll be seeing beats rather than 1 bt with your HCG levels!!! I hope all goes well for us from now on and for everyone else on this thread.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi Ladies,

Im got back from the holiday on Thursday, was great to get a break from all the IVF thoughts. Though got my period this morning, so on route for my FET, think they start to do bloods on day 10, so not long to go. Cant belive how much this thread has moved along since my holiday, so many BFP... Very postive...

Girls dont worry about the injections, i have a needle phobia and i was so so scared, i went on my own too. They are the easiest thing ever to do, you dont feel a thing, and there are full instructions in the packet. I found the easiest thing was to put some salavia on the area on my tummy, goes in so much easier and you can even feel it, so dont worry! I was the biggest scardy cat ever!

Well off to call the GCRM to get my bloods booked, dreading another 2WW, though needs must..

My friend who was going through IVF same time as me and who got pregnant first tim, is expecting twins!!! Shes at 9 weeks now, and shes 42, so lots of hope for us ladies!

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsmacd: yes it is totally reassuring makes me feel good as i didnt have ms last time  xxx 

Clairabella: yeah am not too bad xxx hows u hun


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone,
Just a quick question to ask if anyone else had a scratchy throat on Prostap? I feel like I'm getting a cold - kind of mucus at back of nose (sorry tmi!) the thing is its been for two days and not developed any further. My temp hasn't gone up which would normally happen if I had a cold? 

forever hopeful  thanks for advice about the stimm jags. I guess I just can't picture the length of the needle but maybe that's just as well . I was hoping it was a pen like jag? 

Think DH is getting side effects of Prostap instead of me! he's been really grumpy and had headaches which is not like him but I'm fine so far  

LW x


----------



## 8868dee

Lw: i didnt have any side effects from prostap hun xxx but everyone is different xzx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lw, I'm not having any scratchy throat, no symptoms yet apart from backache which I ofton have so maybe noting to do with prostrap. 
Maybe you are just getting a cold....

Not sure what day the nurse rang gcrm to get the same wrong advice as you were given...

The needle was a few cm long.....but the ovitrelle is more of a pen like thing.

Good luck forever hopefull for the fet. Encouraging to hear of your friend at 42 with a healthy pregnancy after 1st ivf


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Pippi, Dee, yes think it's just a mild cold as my nose was running today must have caught it from my nephew who was full of it the other day! 

That's interesting, I had a bit of back ache last night too. Am a bit disappointed about the needle, really thought it was like an epi pen where you just slam it against your thigh except into your stomach. Just looked it up  and Saw a person doing it on you tube but it looked like a real phaff mixing all the bottles she was on Menopur and something else though. Oh well better I know now.

The other thing is are we waiting for our normal period to come or is this an induced period caused by Prostap? If its the natural one,  mine isn't due til 29th and thats out with the twelve days .

Hi to everyone else

LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lw, so maybe the backache is to do with the prostrap....Well hope it eases as dont want to put up with this for another f days. My af is due on 21st or 22nd so we'll see what happens. They said wait for af which might be delayed or contact them after 12 days if there is no sign of it. 
I did an Opk test on Friday night and got a positive so they were right that it causes a Lh surge. There was a fainter positive last night.


----------



## MrsRed

Hi there 

A quick question, do you know if GCRM do assisted hatching and/or use embryo glue? My mind is working overtime at the moment?! I hope everyone is doing well & hanging on in there. X


----------



## stelpo

Hi Mrs Red
Dont know about the embryo glue, but they def do laser assisted hatching - it costs £225 (can you tell I've just paid for it lol) I've had it the last 2 cycles, purely due to my age though there was no obvious need for it. They left it up to us whether we wanted it done or not, i figured in my own little mind that implantation might be our problem, so thought it might help.

S x


----------



## MrsRed

Thanks Stelpo. I'm with you, I'll throw everything at it in the hope of getting my BFP. Stelpo I think it's amazing that you're back on here offering support & advice to all us ladies. I pray that you get a BFP with your next cycle and that you get your much longed for baby. You are a remarkable lady. Thanks for your help, Im now off to have some acupuncture in the hope it'll allow me to switch off and relax!


----------



## Hertsgirl

Hi ladies - hope your Mondays are going well 

I had my 'day 8 of stimms' scan this morning and was hoping you could help me know if I'm on track or not. I've got 12 follies on the left and 9 on the right, all between 10-14mm and my lining is 11.9mm. Is this consistent with what you had at this stage? How many more days of stimm injections did you have?

The nurse reckoned I could have EC either Friday or Monday depending on how my Wednesday scan goes. I guess another question is, if its Monday would the biggest follies be too big? Is that possible? Should I be pushing for EC over the weekend?

Oh, and my cyst is still there and growing nicely 

Sorry for all the questions - spot the rookie!

Xxx


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi Hertsgirl, sounds like you are doing really well! After 8 days of stimms I only had 5 on each side (biggest was 12). I had to have stimms up to day 12 but I don't think you'll need 12 days of stimming. I wouldn't push for anything, they know best and they wouldn't take risks with you. I think you'll end up with a good batch of eggs. I see you are using a donor. This was my first time using a donor and it did the trick  . All the best.  x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hertsgirl thats sounding really good - good luck for EC when it comes!

Hi To Mrs Red when is your EC? , Laura hope you are doing well, sounds like it  , Stelpo, and Pippi.

Pippi I got my dates all wrong, thought that the 27th was next week but am due period on day 29 of my cycle not the 29th March !!  So in fact I am also due it on 24th of the month ( day 29)which is fine and if it doesn't come by 27th March then I've to call them. Phew! No back pain last night or anything what about you?

Hi to everyone else !

LWx


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi LW I always got AF 11 days after my prostap injection. I'm ok thanks, just finding the waiting for the early scan really hard. Good luck with the stimms, not long now till you get started! x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sounds really good hertsgirl. Fingers crossed they can give you a definite date on Wednesday.

Backache eased Lw, thanks. Feel fine and have no unusual symptoms so far. Actually would n't mind a hot flush as im always freezing. So we are due af around the same time....that makes more sense as i thought the 29th was very far away. i only have a 11 day luteal phase usually so hence mine is due a bit earlier. my temps don't look anything too promising so don't think there is any chance of a bfp this months after all the fuss over it and prostrap.

Hang in there LauraM. ...just enjoy getting  the bfp....one stage at a time. Although I know easier said than done...


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone,

Pippi yes my temps aren't any higher than normal for this stage in my cycle but then I seem to have a lower body temp than average, early in my cycle it can plummet to 95.8!  But yes after all the fuss don't feel anything different. I have read that it takes a week to kick in with symptoms so we could be saving it up for the weekend! My luteal phase is 14days generally.

Laura thanks for tips about Prostap I'll expect AF perhaps a bit later then and it'll be a bonus if she arrives on time!

Hope everyone else is having a good day despite FREEZING weather!

LWx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all sorry i havent been on i have got my inlaws ip for the week which is nice xxx hope u r all well x im good and am ten weeks tomorrow x only 2 weeks till 12 wk scan xxx


----------



## Hertsgirl

Quick update from me - looks like I'm on for EC on Friday    I've got 7 follies above the line and about 14 below which should catch up by Friday. So happy not to have to wait until Monday! So, Ovitrelle sometime tonight (they're going to call me later with the exact time) then a jab free day tomorrow - woohoo!!!!

It's our first wedding anniversary on Sunday. Do you think it would be ok to have a glass of celebratory bubbles, assuming Transfer will be Monday or Wednesday?

Hope everyone is doing really well 

Xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hertsgirl that's great news I'm excited for you! Don't know what to advise about bubbly being a rookie here, hopefully one of the more experienced ladies can help?

Good luck for Friday, definitely let us know how you get  on! Happy Anniversary on Sunday  

Hi to everyone else

LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

All looking good, hertsgirl. I'm sure a small glass of bubbly would be fine especially since the eggs have already been collected. Congrats on the anniversary.

Hi Lw, all good here still. Funny i have really low temps too, before ovulation ofton down around 35.5 which is probably comparable to yours. Thought there could be a link between hypothyroidism and low basal temps but no specialist ever pays much attention to that since my thyroid levels are just about ok....although I have freezing hands and feet all the time.

Hello everyone else..

Off to London for a long weekend tomorrow so just finished packing....i can't seem to travel light ! Packing sanitary stuff just in case af arrives....
will try and get on here at some stage to keep track of everyone.


----------



## MrsRed

Morning ladies, can anyone recommend an acupuncturist near to GCRM?


----------



## littlewhisper

Mrs Red I use Nurture which is at the west end of Sauchiehall st so only about ten minutes at most from GCRM, the girl I see is Francesca who is lovely.

Pippi have a lovely weekend in London hopefully we'll both have had AF by the beginning of next week!

Hope everyone else is well 

LW x


----------



## MrsRed

Thank you LW x


----------



## Clairabella

hi all,

hope everyone is well, good luck for tomorrow hertsgirl, hope it goes smoothly x I'm sure if you asked the clinic would say to go for it, I was away for a weekend during stims and when I asked about saunas etc they told me to just enjoy myself and a wee glass or two of wine would do no harm, just not when they go back.

mrsred - I used a lovely lady Maureen Karnowski, she works from High Street and Balance in West end.  She travelled to clinic on her day off for me...and this cycle a really nice man Alan Hunter helped me out at short notice as Maureen was away, and came to clinic and gave me acupuncture in room straight before and after transfer.  Both were lovely.  If you want numbers let me know and I will PM u.  Have you had EC?x

Pippi - have a lovely weekend away 

Littlewhisper - hopefully you won't wait too long for AF x

Laura - the wait for scan is torture, so you have my sympathy.  I am going for another next week so hopefully after that I will start to relax.

Hi to rosecat, peeinapod, dee and stelpo   hope you are all well

AFM still plodding away, no real symptoms, which I should be thankful for, just over 9 weeks now and going for another reassurance scan next wed

xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Laura the wait will be well worth it when you catch your first glimpse. 

Dee where are the weeks going. Can't believe you are 10 weeks already. Hope you are keeping well.

Hertsgirl good luck for EC tomorrow with that number of follies you're bound to get a good lot of eggs. I'm sure a glass of bubbly to celebrate won't hurt.

Pippi enjoy your weekend hope you come back all refreshed. Hope you don't have to wait too long for AF

Clairabella glad to hear you are doing well, hopefully another scan will help you relax a bit more

Hi to everyone else

AFM I finally start stimms tomorrow. Starting to get a bit anxious now as I've had both my last 2 cycles cancelled due to poor response. Trying to remain positive but this could be the decider for us. Fingers crossed


----------



## Hertsgirl

Morning 

Just a quick post  - they managed to get 17 eggs this morning. Now it's a waiting game to see how many are mature enough to fertilise overnight     I suggested the embryologist played a bit of Barry White in the lab to get them in the mood but she didn't think it was terribly scientific 

I'm feeling rather sore so am tucked up on the sofa with a DVD box set and LOTS of water as they're a bit concerned about OHSS. Please God that won't happen. 

Lots of love to you all

Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Wow 17 eggs tats a lot xxx hertsgirl make sure u get lots of rest xxx  xxx not sure bout the alcohol tho xxx have a lovely anniversary xxx 

Hi claira hun xx am not too bad am ten weeks now lol im exactly a week ahead of u lol x 

Mrsmacd: the days until my 12 wks scan is going slow lool x gl with stimms hun xxx hope u have a better responce xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Wowzeeee Hertsgirl! That's an amazing amount of eggs!! Here's hoping lots of them get jiggy   how was the transfer process? Was any of it sore, we're you conscious of anything? How long did it last? Sorry for all the questions but I like to visualise what I'm going into in future so I can get mentally prepared  If you don't mind me asking what protocol are you on? 

I'll keep fingers crossed for you x

Mrs MacD hope Stimms go well for you this time, I start mine next week.

Well done to Dee, Clairabella and Laura for your great progress in pregnancy !

Hi to everyone else

LWx


----------



## Hertsgirl

LW - I've no idea if any/all of them will be mature enough to fertilise but I'm hoping at least a few are  

The collection was ok actually. We checked in upstairs and then were shown downstairs to a private room. I got changed into my nightie and then a steady stream of nurses came in for blood pressure checks etc. The embryologist introduced herself and so did the anaesthetist, and then I was wheeled into theatre. The bit I was most worried about was the canula in my hand but it actually went in really quickly. I then had various sensor pads put on my chest (tip - don't have a tshirt or nightie that's right up to the neck as I guess they'd have to ferret around underneath it), and an oxygen mask put on. The anaesthetist then said I'd feel a cold sensation in my hand and the next thing I knew I was waking up back in my room! Apparently I was talking complete rubbish to DH when I got back, including asking the nurse if I could have some of the anaesthetic to take home so I'd be able to have a decent sleep because of DH's snoring!!  I was groggy for a wee while but they soon brought me in some painkillers, tea and toast (yum) and after a chat with the embryologist we left. All in all we were there for 3 hours.

I'm very sore now but it's just bearable with paracetamol. It's not surprising I guess after them rummaging around for 30 mins!

I'm on the long (agonist) protocol and was on 200iu of menopur daily for stimms. 

Hope this helps. 

Xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hertsgirl thanks so much for telling it in detail, it has really helped me picture it and great that you didn't even know you had gone to sleep, that was the bit I was worried about! Good tip about the nightie too.

Hope your pain stays within the coping range. My acupuncturist just said to keep an eye out for bloating or breathlessness that could indicate OHSS, but hopefully none of that will apply to you, it sounds perfectly normal so far. I think I'm on the same amount of menopur but I don't know if I'm on long or short protocol, Marco didn't say. It's agonist whatever that is?

Anyway well done girl! You did well  

LWxx


----------



## Peeinapod

Hi everyone, not been on for a while.  Feeling good just a bit tired and counting down to the first scan!  Though do think I am already getting 'baby brain' all of a sudden become quite forgetful!  Oh well at least at 12 weeks I can at least explain to people why I have not quite been myself  

Hertsgirl - congratulations on your egg collection!  Wonderful result.  Let us know the update tomorrow but I bet you get a good number fertilised.


Mrs MacD - since September I have been going to the Complementary Medicine Centre, in Park Circus, Glasgow.  Ruth Chappell is a wonderful lady.  I had acupuncture every week since September.  And Ruth came to give me acupuncture on day of Embryo Transfer which was a Saturday.  Would highlly recommend the practice.

LauraM - not long to go now until the scan!  Keep  

Hi to all the other lovely ladies x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Lw: i was on agonist which is long protocol i think lol xxx 

Laura: not long till scan hun xxx 

Peeinapod: how it going hun xxx i have had baby brain all my life lol ha xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Pee in a pod ..hang on in there, won't feel it until your frist scan.

Clarabella, good luck with the reassurance scan...can never have too many reassurance scans!

Mrs m, good luck with stimms

Hertsgirl, wow 17 eggs....hope a good number are fertilised over night even without Barry white.

Having a great weekend in London despite the freezing cold. Was really worried about my drugs in the fridge at home as heard about all the power cuts in Northern Ireland but my sister in law popped round and all seems ok at the moment. 

Any sign of anything happening with you Lw ? I got af today....knew I was nt going to get a bfp as temps dropped yesterday. So af only 1 day late. I am booked in for baseline scan on Monday (if snow does n't stop us travelling home :-( )
I think its the long protocol we are on....getting Prostap on cd21 and then stimms on cd3-4.

Dh says i am being very grumpy but I don't think its a hormonal issue!! think its just the fighting over getting lost, maps ...you know the usual travelling squabbles when your are tierd and a bit lost ! and the freezing cold does n't help


----------



## Hertsgirl

Quick update from me - 13 of my 17 eggs fertilised overnight!!!! It's too early to grade them yet but my next phonecall will be early Monday morning when I'll be told the grades and whether I'll be in for ET on Monday or Wednesday. The embryologist suspects they'll want to take them to blastocyst stage but won't know more until then..

Phew - I can stop staring at the phone now 

Have a great weekend ladies 

Xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Brill news hertsgirl, should give you a good choice of embryos to transfer


----------



## LauraM2011

That's excellent Hertsgirl  , you've done so well, you should have a wee glass of bubbly to celebrate! x


----------



## MrsRed

Excellent news Hertsgirl! Well done you. It all looks very promising and more than likely they'll take them to blasto. Enjoy your weekend x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hertsgirl, that's fantastic news !! There has to be some special ones in there!   

Pippi that's great Af came for you and you're on track for your baseline scan on Monday! No sign of her here although wasn't expecting her until tomorrow. My temps had fallen a bit but went up again this morning which was weird. BBs are sore but that often happens to me and then subsides the day before AF arrives so not holding out hope of any BFP. That's funny about the travelling bickering, we were the same today in the car but no more than normal! It's definitely DH that is getting the grumpiness and headaches! He says I should be thankful that he is absorbing my hormonal symptoms for me!  

Hi to Clairabella, Laura, Mrs Red, MrsMacD, Dee, Peeinapod and anyone else I've missed  

LW x


----------



## 8868dee

Yay hertsgirl xxx fx  for them growing nice n juicy xxx gl for et xxx 

Pipi: gl at scsn monday hun xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Peeinapod thanks for the info on accupuncture but i live about 4 hrs from Glasgow so will just be going for scans and fx EC. This whole process is a waiting game hope time goes quickly till your first scan.

Hertzgirl thats a great number of fertilised eggs. Not long till the phonecall. I'm sure you'll have plenty to choose from.

Pippi good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope there is no travel disruption for you.

AFM i'm looking for advice on scans. I have my first one on Wed and i'm staying over tue night and taking the day off work Wed as i'd have to leave way too early in the morning to get to the appointment. When did everyone get their 2nd scan? It says scans day 8-11 and i know it will depend on your progress but i'll have to take more time off work so trying to get a rough idea


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks for the well wishes, dee and mrsM.
That sucks you'd have to take time off for the scans mrsM. Hopefully someone here can advise.

My temps dropped too Lw, and then increased a bit and then af arrived.

Got a stomach bug last night so had that to content with too, absolutely awful. A few others travelling also had it also. Hopefully the worst is over as don't fancy having the runs while on the plane !

Just waiting to fly home, had a great weekend in London. Just not enough time to see all we wanted to do. Problem with staying in exclusive hotels when work is paying for it is that you can't afford any thing else in the hotel. a vodka short was 12 pounds!...not that i was drinking much but one drink wud be nice. Breaki was 26 pounds...and it was no better than any breakfast I've had in a b&b.


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: gl tomorrow hun for scan xxx 

Mrsmacd: 4 hours wow that is a long way xxx 

Hertsgirl: hope the phonecall came today hun  xxx


----------



## Hertsgirl

Pippi - hope you're feeling much better now x

LW - did AF turn up for you over the weekend? Mine was late during this cycle and it was driving me nuts!  

Peeinapod - how's the 'baby brain' coming along?!!! 

Big hellos to all you other lovely GCRM-ers xxx

Quick update from me: got the call this morning to say that all our embies are still going strong, with 80% of the 13 at the 7/8/9 cell stage and the others a little behind, so they've decided to push them all onto blastocysts with ET on Wednesday.  They're going to leave them tucked up in the incubator tomorrow so we won't know about gradings until we get to the clinic on Wednesday morning.  The sensible part of me knows to listen to the experts but the paranoid part of me wants my best embies back inside me today where I can take care of them.  Ho hum.  We'll just be keeping everything crossed that they don't all deteriorate badly over the next 2 days             

For those of you who pushed on to blastocycts, can I ask how many embies (if any) did you lose in the process?

xxx


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi Hertsgirl, I only lost 1 while pushing on to blast (i.e. 5 fertilised normally and 4 went to blast stage). You are doing the right thing, this was my first cycle where a blast was put back and the first that worked! It is very unlikely they all will deteriorate before Wed. How many you getting put back on Wed? Hope you are taking it easy just now. x


----------



## MrsRed

Fantastic news Hertsgirl! Looks like you'll get some frosties out of that batch as well. Roll on Wednesday xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone,

Well very frustratingly AF hasn't yet turned up and no signs that she is even thinking about it!  Only thing is I'm very tired today but was up early today.

Hertsgirl I'm hoping like you that this delay will then mean I get lots of eggs when stimming as the wait is driving me potty! Wishing you all the best for Wednesday!

Pippi how was your baseline scan today? Are you on to stimms now? Hope your stomach bug cleared up in time for you travelling, there is nothing worse!


Hi To Mrs Red, Dee, Laura, MrsMacD, Clairablella, peeinapod and anyone else out there on this thread

Lw x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Brilliant hertsgirl, with that number you should get some making it to blastocyste. Long 2 days to wait now...

On no, Lw that you still waiting for af. Just one of these things that our bodies react differently...but frustrating.

Yea had my baseline scan this morning and start injections tomorrow. Nervous about doing the first one at home alone...
Back for a scan then next Monday which is Easter Monday. 
Think my stomach bug cleared up but at moment i am only brave enough to eat toast and soup...


----------



## littlewhisper

That's great Pippi that you're starting your Stimms on schedule ( I know it's the dreaded part but it moves you one step closer : ) 

Can you  tell me what the injection looks like, is it like an EpiPen ? I'm sure Marco said it would be, but someone on the FF mentioned a syringe and now I'm picturing this horrible image. I've probably asked this before on this forum but can you humour me by describing it?


----------



## 8868dee

Hertsgirl: 6 of my 7 were pushed to blast  (we lost one at day 3) so of the 6 that were pushed to blast we didnt lose any x 

Lw: hope af arrives for u soon hun xxz stimms injections look like syringes with a small fine needle on the end x and hcg (ovitrelle) shot is like an epi pen xxx 

Pipi: glad ur scan went well x gl for stimms they are really not that bad xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lw, no mine are syringes, the epipen is for the ovitrelle. 

This is what mine looked like;
www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN42J_Yozdw

provides a step-by-step guide to self-injection for women prescribed Menopur Multidose 

I reconstituted the menopur this evening...Some of the liquid in the 2nd vial bubbled out onto the lid and did nt go into the bottle..just a small amount but hopefully that's ok. The clinic will probably do that for you though if they give you the first injection....


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Pippi you are a star sending that link. DH and I just watched it and I think he turned paler than me! I'm just glad you can mix it all in  advance so we don't have to phaff about every morning. Good luck tomorrow with your first one, let me know how you get on.

LW x


----------



## Hertsgirl

Wow- the treats never stop coming with IVF, do they?! I move onto the lovely crinone gels last night and I have a question - how do you know if its all ended up where it's supposed to??! 

Sorry to ask such a lovely question over your cornflakes but I'm worried I didn't get the right dose last night. Any tips?

Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

With crinone gel i got dh to put it up there lol (sorry tmi) and i led in bed with my legs raised on pillow i did have a little leakage but the clinic told me thats normal also there was always a little left in the applicator that wouldnt come out n they also said that was normal too so dont worry hun x hope that helps x  on that cycle (fresh) i got a bfp so it ovbiously helped x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone,

So around 3am this morning I got really heavy cramping for a few hours and got very little sleep but was thinking AF at last! But the old witch has come creeping in super slowly despite all the pain, still haven't got full flow! I was worried it would come tonight and I would be too late to book a baseline appmnt.

I called GCRM and the nurse said Just to call tomorrow and they'll get me in either Thursday or Friday but that seems really late. Anyone not go for their baseline day 2?

Pippi how did you get on with your first stimm injection?

LW x


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi lw, I didn't go for baseline till day 4 and started stimms then, didn't do me any harm  . X


----------



## littlewhisper

This forum saves my sanity! Thanks Laura you have just made me relax for the evening  

LW


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lw, I went for my baseline scan on cd4. Nurse said once you are on prostrap noting will happen, so don't worry.
My af was pretty full on once it started. And heavier than usual on first day....
Well I have noticed my periods are a little lighter in the last year, this was more like a period I used to have.

Got on ok with stimms...thanks for asking. Did a dummy injection last night with just the needle as i was nervous about actually doing the 'stabbing' and that was fine...felt noting. However its a little more painful when you are actually injecting the Menopur...it stings a bit but only a pain level of 1 on a scale of 1 to 10.
There is a very bleachy distinctive smell to it....felt I could smell it off myself in work today but maybe that's my imagination.

Have to go back next Monday (Easter monday but clinic is opened briefly in the morning) to check progress. Appointment is a at 7.40am which means I'll need to be up around 6 am on a bank holiday !!


----------



## 8868dee

*LW:* i was told that they give you 5 days from day of first period to have baseline scan incase ur period lands on a weekend or u cant get to clinic for whatever reason so thats why they said thursday friday  after day 5 u have to go next cycle.


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all

Hertsgirl - great news so many are going strong - good luck for tomorrow.  As for the crinone, I am still using them they are a joy.  You won't get all of it out.  I just lie for 5 mins then go about my normal business.  Don't freak out if next week clumps of it start making the way back out, and it is normal for it to be crazy colours, I've had pink, orange and black...all normal apparently!

Littlewhisper - one of my cycles I went on day 2 and my lining wasn't thin enough yet so had to wait until the following day anyway.  Good luck x

Pippi - hope you are getting on ok, I found the smell distinctive, like a hospital smell.  At least the traffic won't be bad on Monday!

Laura - how long til scan now?  How are you keeping?x

Dee - hope you - are doing ok this week? Once you get by the next week or two you will  feel much better xx

MrsMacD - they tend to scan every 2nd day I think, assuming you need more scans, I went for my 1st scan on one cycle and was ready to trigger that night, think that is unusual tho. Good luck tomorrow.xx

MrsRed - hope you're doing ok too xx

AFM - back for another scan tomorrow, nervous and excited. xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi well done you! Can't believe your first is done and dusted. That's a good idea to do a dummy run might do that too.

Thanks Dee and Clairabella for sharing notes on baseline dates feel much better about it.

Good luck for scan tomorrow Clairabella  

LW x


----------



## MrsRed

Good luck for today Clairabella! Exciting times seeing your little bubba again xxx


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi everyone,

LW - glad I helped you relax!  

Pippi - I was the same, injection didn't hurt but menopur stung a wee tiny bit. Best thing to do is to distract yourself with TV or something while the menopur is going in!

Hertsgirl - for me there tended to always be a wee bit that stuck in the tube and as Claira said don't worry about varying colours of clumps. I had pale pink from time to time which made me think I was spotting but it was just the crinone building up!

Claira - good luck for your scan, keeping everything crossed for you. I'm not bad, that's me 7+1. I don't get morning sickness but I do get horrible evening nausea/heartburn! During the day I continually graze on fruit, crackers etc but I can't eat much at any one time. By dinner time I don't feel like eating anything but make sure I have something. I've gone off things I normally like e.g. tea and chocolate   but really enjoy any kind of fruit! It's all very strange, lol. Have you been managing to eat ok? My scan is a week today, can't come quick enough!


----------



## Hertsgirl

Clairabella - hope scan goes well today 

Well, that's me with a 5AA hatching blastocyst tucked away inboard the mother ship! Can't believe our luck but we have another 4x 5AAs and 1x 3AA on ice as well as another which may come on by tomorrow. As the embryologist said, enough for our own 7 aside footie team 

Right, I'm off for a hot date with the sofa and Sky+. Big hugs to everyone

Xxxx


----------



## LauraM2011

Well done Hertsgirl! My wee 4AA stuck so you should have a really good chance with 5AA! Take it very easy today xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

That's fantastic news Hertsgirl!!! Wow!  Here's to the first member of your team sticking!   
Well done go relax now !

AFM  AF came very heavy yesterday evening, too late to call GCRM. I called them this morning and they said they'd call me back but still haven't heard from them. Is that normal for them to take ages to call ? I know they're busy but I don't want to miss getting my slot for baseline scan tomorrow or Friday .

LW x


----------



## MrsRed

That's absolutely amazing Hertsgirl!!! Wow, it is all looking fabulous and these frosties are a definite bonus! 

When is your OTD? Take it easy now x 

LW any time I've phoned GCRM they've phoned back shortly afterwards so if its been since this morning I'd give them a quick call, no harm in it and you'd rather catch them today or else you'll be fretting about it all evening. X


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: yeah i know what u mean i will feel better once this week is put of the way am going bk home for the easter weekend well Saturday - monday cant wait to see my sister x hope ur scan went well today hun xxx xxxx we decided to leave it and not get a reassurance scan as our 12 wks scan is next week x x x x 

Hertsgirl: thats really good xxx i had a 2AA put nk and im 11 wks pregnant so goodluck hun xxx the countdown begins 

LW: i would give them a call back incase they dont get chance to call u bk as they may be busy esp if u rang this morning x


----------



## littlewhisper

Mrs Red thanks for replying, I gave them a call but they said they've been really busy today. She said they haven't read my notes yet so will get back to me . I feel a little paranoid ever since complaining about that nurse giving me the wrong info that they are ignoring me!! But that would be ridiculous . I think they sometimes forget that when it's your first time you are stressing about everything. They say call us anytime with any questions .... But actually not when we are busy which is everyday  oh well will go and do as I'm told and wait for them to get round to calling me. 

Clairabella how did the scan go? 

LW x


----------



## MrsRed

LW don't feel bad about calling them back, we pay enough and they are human so they could have genuinely forgotten. No harm done they'll remember to call you now. X


----------



## MrsMacD

LW hope someone got back to you. My last clinic were a nightmare at returning calls and it's not nice to have all the extra worry.

Congats Hertzgirl on getting your embie back on board where it belongs and on having so many frosties

AFM had my day 6 scan today and i only have 3 follicles. My left ovary couldn't be found (it never is) so it's obviously not stimulated so all my hopes are for the 3 on the right. I know it only takes 1 but not all eggs fertilise and those that do don't always develop properly-doesn't leave much room for things going wrong. Will just have to hope all 3 grow and have eggs in them


----------



## Hertsgirl

LW - not sure if this helps but when I eas having ET this morning they were running short staffed, so that might explain why they haven't called yet. I think it's something to do with the upcoming Easter hols and staff taking annual leave. I've still had calls up until 7pm so I'm sure you'll hear soon. 

Xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Mrs Red, mrsMacD, Dee and Hertsgirl, they finally called at 5.45pm just as I was about to walk the dog! So I'm booked in for tomorrow morning to get scan done ... Phew! It's so on off, stress, no stress, stress, no stress! Haven't even got to hard part  

Anyway Hertsgirl, think you are right they are short staffed because same nurse has been answering calls everyday and she normally isn't there on a Wednesday. Oh well not so different to NHS then at times!

Mrs MacD those three follicles may hold the golden egg so don't lose hope, give it all the positivity you've got   

Pippi how you getting on?

LW x


----------



## Peeinapod

Hi ladies,  LW so glad they  have called and you are booked in for scan tomorrow!  

MrsMacD - I thought I would share my very recent experience.  When I went for my last scan before EC I only had 3 follicules also!  So DH and I were keeping positive and hoping for 3 good quality eggs.  When I came too after theatre and egg collection, I was gobsmaked (as was Marco) when they told us they got 9 eggs! So not sure if follicules were just not showing up on scan or what, but just remember it is possible that they may get mor than 3 eggs.  If not though, you do only need one good quality.  Good luck and keep us posted.

AFM - I am doing good.  Baby brain still there, or at least I now have an excuse for being forgetful    DH and I have this week off work and spent a few nights away.  Severve tirdenss is my main condition.  I am getting into the habbit of afternoon naps.  One week today we will have had our scan and know how many wee heart beats are there!

x x x


----------



## Pippi_elk

MrsM, all you need is one good egg so try not get too down. Maybe they will find one of two more when they actually do the ec. Looking at your signature it looks like this cycle is Turing  out better than your previous cycles but I can understand your dissapointment but try hang in there.

Brill news hertsgirl, great that you also should have lots of frosties. 

Great they called you back at last LW. Good luck for tomorrow....I guess you'll start stimms tomorrow then if all looks ok? Hopefully they'll all be back from hols by the time we go there for ec and et.

Laura, I'm too nervous to have any distaction like a tv on...maybe when I get used to it i feel i won't have to concentrate so hard!
I don't think I'll get 6 injections out of the first vial. I should have half the first bottle left now, but more than half the vial looks used so far. I know a few drops of fluid did n't go into the vial and bubbled onto the lid when I was reconstituting it so might have to move onto next vial sooner than scheduled. Anyone else have that problem? 

Hope today went well clarabella...didnt realise you were having a 2nd scan today until I saw all the well wishes and then looked at your sigie. 

Afm
I'm getting on fine with the injections. Had what felt like a hot flush today in a meeting ...not sure if that's a side effect from any of the drugs.


----------



## 8868dee

LW: dont ever feel bad for callinf them thats what we pay them for xxx mrs red is right xxx i have to say i have never known them to be short staffed, busy yes but not short staffed but i guess it cluld be because some may be ill and what nots, glad they rang u bk tho xxx  gl for scan tomorrow xx 

Mrsmacd: on one of my scans one of my ovaries couldnt be found but next time if was and if still was stimulated hope thats the case for u hun xx fx xxx 

Peeinapod: gl for ur scan next week hun xxx i got my 12 wks scan next thursday so a day after u x x


----------



## Clairabella

hi ladies,

Bad news for me I'm afraid, no heartbeat today, meaasuring 9w4d, so only stopped developing in last couple of days.  Marco calling hospital in morning to arrange a d&c for me as no bleeding or anything. Can't believe we almost believed it might be our time.  Not sure when d&c will happen.

Best of luck and lots of love to you all, no doubt I will be back on here at some point and will keep an eye to see how you all are x


----------



## Hertsgirl

I am so, so sorry. Words just arent enough, but please take care of yourselves

Massive hugs

Xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Omg claira i cant believe this i am so so sorry for ur loss hun xxx im here if u need me xxx look after urself hun xxx im so so sorry xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Clarabella. Gutted for you. Take care of yourself over the next few days.


----------



## MrsMacD

Clairabella my heart sank when I read your news. So sorry for your loss. Sending you massive


----------



## stelpo

Clairabella   

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

Clairabella that is such sad news, I couldn't believe it when I read your post . I'm so sorry, please take care of yourself  

LW x


----------



## MrsRed

Clairabella I am heartbroken for you. I am so sorry hun. Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Peeinapod

Clairbella - I am so so sorry to hear your sad news.  Sending u love and   x x x


----------



## LauraM2011

Oh no Clairbella I am so sorry, feel so sad for you. It's just so unfair. Take care.    xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thinking of u clairabella hun xx take care xxxx


----------



## rosebud5

Clairabella ... so so sorry to hear your news.  Its so unfair.  Lots of love, R xxx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi,

I wonder if it would be ok if i joined your thread. I am just about to have ICSI at GCRM (hoping to DR on 26/4/13) and just looking for some advice and some support. Its our first cycle ever and had a bit of a bumpy journey to get here. DH has severe male factor (NOA) but I seem ok. Dr Gaudoin has suggested Eeva for us and wondered if anyone on here has any experience or suggestions about this. He has suggested it as he thinks the low sperm count could also mean low sperm quality. Also I would like to have acupuncture along with my cycle and wonder if anyone could recommend anyone and someone who would come to GCRM on ET day to do it there?

Many thanks for your help and sorry to have posted at a time of sad news on here. I have been reading along and sorry to hear that Clairabella.

x x x


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks for all your support these last few months and since yesterday. I'm in for ERPC on tues,  we were at the royal all afternoon. Just need to get next few weeks over and start to heal.

Anyone know how long i need to wait until next treatment?xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

No idea how long you need to wait Clarabella, you might need more time for emotional recovery rather than physical recovery. It's a lot to deal with the mc as well as going through Ivf at same time. I know I just wanted to be pregnant again asap after my mc but try take some time to deal with the mc first.  I know I felt very raw for the first month or two after. 

Welcome waitingforsandy. I too would be interested in hearing of anyone who could do accupuncture at gcrm too. It's a pity they don't offer it as its awkward as you don't know what date you'll have et so can't book much in advance etc.
I have heard of a few girls here that gcrm allowed their acupuncturist to do the accupuncture there...but that was ofton more because their regular accupuncture clinic was shut that particular day.

Lw; how did you get on today?


----------



## Peeinapod

Morning ladies, clairbella I would agree with pippi that it will probably take longer to heal emotionally than physically, so don't feel you have to rush into it. You will know yourself when you feel ready.  Thinking of you and sending you lots of love.

Hi waitingforsande welcome.  You are amongst friends here.  Dh and I recently had our first ivf treatment and although we're told by marco we prob had a 10% chance, we got a bfp and now wait our first scan next week.  We paid extra for eeva. This provides embryologist with a lot more info and identifies the high predictors. It is so new they can't say for sure that it increases chances, but we had a good outcome.  In terms of acupuncture I have been going to the complimentary medicine centre, Ruth Chappell, for 6 months.  She is a wonderful lady and specialises in fertility issues.  Her practice is based near charing cross in Glasgow.  Have a look at website.  She will also attend gcrm on day of ec, even on her days off. I would highly recommend her.  Good luck and let us know you get on and good luck. X x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hello everyone

I hope you don't mind me joining this forum. I am a newbie to IVF and I have recently been for my fertility assessment in GCRM.  In terms of next steps I have to book my consultation and wondered if there is a particular doctor that you could recommend. I saw in an older thread ladies talking about Dr Marco Guadoin, however marco is not available until the 22nd of April and was hoping to have an appointment sooner than that. Sorry if I seem really impatient . Really would love a consultant that I feel confident with to ask the daftest of questions as feel like I'm learning more every day from the Internet but worried I'm over thinking too much with all the information  

After reading some of this thread it gives me confidence that I can do this as all you ladies seem so strong and are completely inspiring!  

I am trying to familiarise with all the terms and protocols but will hopefully get there! 

Wishing you all the vey best with your journey's and hope that the ever desired BFP is not far away!

Xxxx


----------



## LilyFlower..

Yes Marco is talked about alot on here and I have spoken to him twice after failed cycles.  But I never asked for anyone in particular.  I can't remember who I saw initially but he was really nice and very easy to speak too.  He seemed to really care and think alot about the answers he was giving us too.  I think whomever you see will be excellent and in this business of IVF, no question is "daft".


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Thanks LF for responding.

Is the doctor you see at consultation phase the same person you deal with throughout or is it someone different? For example who does the EC and then ET?

Sorry to ask so much

Thanks again x


----------



## Hertsgirl

Hi Hope

In my experience we had our initial consultation with Marco, then all our other appointments (eg scans, consents and blood tests) were with a variety of lovely nurses. Marco then did my EC and the nurse manager Pam did my ET. 

Hope this helps

Xx


----------



## LilyFlower..

Yes, nurses for scans and blood tests and then different folk for each stage, EC and ET and you see the nurses and embryologists etc throughout.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Thank you Hertsgirl, really useful as wasnt sure who does what.

So is it marco and the other consultants that determine your protocol? 

Hope you are keeping well and your little bean is nice and snug! 

Xxxx


----------



## Rosecat

Clairabella - I am so so sad for you. I can't believe what I've just read. So sorry.
Hi to everyone else - will post again properly later when I've read what everyone else has been up. Sorry if it seems like I've gone AWOL.


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi Hopingandpraying and Waitingforsande. Welcome to the IVF rollercoaster

Can someone tell me how long the man has to abstain prior to EC and if they count the actual day of EC. Only had 1 scan but not in again until Monday with possible EC if there's growth on Wednesday and Monday will be too lae to find out


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone,

Welcome waitingforsande and HopingandPraying and Lilyflower. For acupuncture I use Francesca Powell from Nurture in Glasgow, she's really lovely, very supportive with a special interest in acupuncture to support fertility. 

At GCRM it's a team so you don't necessarily see the same person twice in a week. I had my initial consultation with Marco who is fantastic and is very good at explaining things. I'm sure they are all excellent some are better with people than others of course but the treatment is decided I think by the consultants. Marco decided mine.

Good to hear from you Rosecat  and Peeinapod how are you?

Pippi, I'm fine thanks,  I went in for baseline scan on Thursday and all looked fine to start stimms. Did the first injection in front of the nurse by myself with DH watching! I was so nervous but just went for it and was surprised not to feel the needle going in! The menopur stung a tiny tiny bit but not bad at all.  then did it in the evening and the needle got stuck and wouldn't go in had to really push   I think it was a little blunt or maybe I was at an angle or something. I was a bit shocked because once you're half way you're kind of committed!! It was fine in the end and it didn't actually hurt. This evening was good with the needle but the menopur really stung   I'm just glad I've managed to do them, DH is amazed I think! Now it'll just be evening ones thank goodness.

How are you getting on with them ?

Clairabella I don't know for sure but I think they sometimes say to wait for a natural cycle to pass before further treatment, just remember my SIL having to do that. Whatever you decide will be right for you. Big hugs x

Hi to Laura, Mrs Red, Dee, MrsMacD, Hertsgirl, Stelpo and anyone else I've missed.

LW x


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome waiting for sande, lilyflower and hoping and praying xxx 

Clairabella: huggs hun xxx i had to wait 3 months last year i had mine as they like u to have 2 proper periods before treatment x dr g will tell u tho hun xxx  

Hello everyone else xxx 

Afm: am traveling down to gloucester (my home town) tomorrow afternoon to spend easter with my family and spend time at my mums grave xxx make it pretty for easter x x x


----------



## Pippi_elk

MrsM, not sure about gcrm, never thought about asking about that...I've been so focused on injections etc. that i have n't thought that far ahead. guess the usual is 2-3days abstaince so he should probably freshen things up this weekend and should be good for Wednesday then. 

Great Lw that you started, but nerve racking to do the first one with all those eyes on you, but nice to have the nurse there. Think I'd have prefered to do that than inject at home alone the first time. Strange with it kinda sticking on you going in. I have nt encountered that problem..yet. I try to go in at a 90 degree angle.
Did nt have enought menopur left in the first vial for the 6th injection, only 150 units and not 200 left. So I moved onto the new vial...hopefully I won't run short at the end of next week.. I don't think as much bubbled out this time when reconstituting the 2nd vial. I injected really slowly...one drop at a time almost.

Enjoy Easter visiting your family dee, bitter sweet making your mums grave nice.


----------



## littlewhisper

MrsMacD, I was told that is 3-5 days abstinence. I wouldn't let it get any closer as the sperm have to have time to mature. 

Pippi Are you using an alcohol wipe before injecting? Nurse said not to bother but everywhere I read said yes. I bought some antiseptic wipes from tescos but I think the caused the stinging when I injected! I let it dry but maybe it's not the same as a pre injection wipe? 

I think we are given more Menopur than we need but maybe check with them.

I'm in next Wednesday day 6 of stimms for a scan & bloods and again on Friday day 8 ( she moved me earlier because of weekend) but does anyone know how soon after last scan that you trigger? I'm worried that It'll be over weekend and I'll be ready for EC when they are closed!  

LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yes Lw, I use the Pre supplied alcohol wipes before-hand but I do let it dry before injecting. Think its the menopur itself as it only starts to sting when I push the plunger in. The nurse did say if I run out of wipes just make sure the skin is clean and dry and that's enought. 

I have only a scan booked for Monday, we'll take it from there as to when I have the next one. I thought you won't trigger until you take the ovitrelle... But I'm not sure. I thought the average time for ec after first stimm was 12-14 days later ...so next weekend would sound a bit too soon for you to trigger.

I better get dh to freshen up this weekend in case we would have ec on Friday...3-5 days abstinence takes a bit of planning !


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Pippi, yes I only got two wipes it seems with the first pack of menopur, But nurse didn't even mention about them ( nor did she wash her hands before touching all the stuff! - very annoying I think). 

Yes ovitrelle is the trigger but you're probably right I guess even if I do it over weekend the EC won't be until early the following week? Next Sunday will be 10 days after first stimm

Enjoy your Easter weekend, we are DIYing then going for an Easter lunch with DH's family on Sunday.

Happy Easter everyone! Hope we all get lots of eggs! 

LW x


----------



## MrsMacD

LW  and pippi thanks for the info. Thought it was about that but hadn't thought in advance to ask. Read in the info leaflet and it says once they have the results of your blood to confirm the time of the hcg you should abstain  for 3-5 days but that doesn't leave you enough time. I'm so glad i'm on gonal as the pen is so easy to use. Menopur sounds like a nightmare!


----------



## stelpo

They def do ec or et at the weekend if you need it - I've had et I think on a Sunday before - that's why I liked gcrm compared to other clinics


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lw, there are loads more wipes hidden under the pack of syringes! 

Happy Easter to everyone, just chilling out..doing a bit of cleaning and going to treat ourselves with a meal out then...


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi Ooh thanks for the tip about the extra wipes, hadn't even looked wot an idiot! 
Have a lovely meal out ,DH took me for a lovely Easter lunch at the Buttery yesterday, it was really lovely. We're not going away so that was our treat! 

Stelpo thanks for confirming that they'll do Ec or ET over weekend that's put my mind at rest 

MrsMacD I 've probably made Menopur sound bad but it's actually fine much easier than I expected for using a syringe the whole thing is over in less than a minute.


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi there,
Does anyone know what you do about the time difference with the clocks going forward? I've been doing stimms at 7pm so was going to leave it to 8pm this evening so it's 24 hrs later and then just keep  going at 8pm for the rest of the week ? Does that make sense?

Lw x


----------



## MrsMacD

Lw i hadn't even thought about the time change until someone on another thread mentioned it. I'm just going to keep going as if the time hasn't changed so like you say it's still 24 hrs between injections.


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks MrsMacD that's what I decided to do too


----------



## Pippi_elk

I injected at 8 yesterday and will do it at 9 this evening.  I started initially at 7 but have pushed it out a half hour the last 2 evenings ..hopefully +/- 30 min or so is ok.


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Pippi I injected at 8pm so that was an hour later should be ok  hopefully. LWx


----------



## MrsMacD

How's everyone on this lovely bank holiday?

I was into the clinic today and it was quite busy - unfortunately fertility problems don't disappear on a bank holiday. Had my scan which shows only 2 of my 3 follies have really grown so now have [email protected] & [email protected] One more night of gonal so hopefully the smaller one will grow to the required size then EC Thursday.Even if it doesn't grow we'll still be going for EC as we will not get a better result.

It's gone quite quiet recently for EC/ET, is there anyone else close?


----------



## Peeinapod

MrsMacD - I was driving past the clinic today and commented on how busy the car park was.  It is great they open at weekends and bank holidays.  Those follies are a good size.  Good luck for EC on Thursday!  Will be thinking of you.  And you never know, there may be a few follies that have not shown up on the scan. x x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Cheering on that smaller follicle mrsM. Sorry to hear only 2 reached the required size but all you need is one and you are young enough to have good quality eggs. Good luck for ec on Thursday. 

Only 2 more days to your scan, pee in a pod...good luck....exciting and nerve wracking at same time.

Had my 6 day scan at the satellite clinic, have 9-11 follicles and all roughly the same size so so far so good. Appointment was at 7.40 am and I was the first patient and the room was freezing...hard to get yourself undressed and sit on a bed in the cold waiting for an interal scan !!!
The doc didnt take a blood sample as he said it could not be done until Wednesday as hospital lab closed...and said gcrm would probably want a scan and blood done on wednesday so no point taking blood today. When gcrm rang me this afternoon, the nurse was annoyed he did nt take it as they wanted the results even if it was not until Wednesday. She said they can't just go by scan alone as they could be 'empty' follicles....the estrogen levels gives an indication of egg numbers. So back in wed for another scan and blood this time. Hopefully bloods will be ok
She said she'd have to give them a telling off....it was n't my usual doc this morning so maybe that's why the miscommunication,

Back to work tomorrow..want an easy week as dont want to get too stressed, want to give those eggs and my body the best chance of success.


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: it was nice to visit but horrible to think thats what we become just a memory when we pass away ya know xxx had nice easter was nice to get away xxx 

Hi to everyone else hope u all had a nice easter and bank holiday xxx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Ladies I'm new to this website and am looking for some advice on the total cost of ivf at GCRM as we've just had our 1st cycle at GRI and although we have another go we want to start saving now so we'll be in a position to transfer there ASAP if need be.  Thank you


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome twinkle toes, their prices are all on their website. I paid 3215 for ivf and another 900 for the drugs.
I attended their satellite clinic and I paid 250 for consultation which included blood test for amh and an internal scan.
I got my gp to do all the other blood tests and semen test so that saved a good deal of money...but you probably have them all already done.


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Everyone,
Pippi that's annoying that the doctor didn't take your blood at the time. Good luck on Wednesday for follicle count.

I was wondering if anyone can tell me if they had ovulation type twinges in ovaries during stimms - is that normal? I also got EWCM to day and I'm getting a bit para that I'm about to ovulate early!! Maybe this is completely normal but if anyone can let me know I'd appreciate it. In for first scan tomorrow.

Good luck to those of you having pregnancy scans this week! 

Dee I think it's the memories that keep them beside you everyday. I lost my mum at 26 and I can still see her when I think of her and remember her voice. I hope it gives you  comfort that that doesn't fade.  


LW x


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome to the thread twinkletoes xxx on their suite it is 3120 for ivf plus 800-1000 for the drugs depending ur protocol and medication needs xxx 

Lw thanks hun that was nice and i remember how my mum sounds too xx its nice but sad when i think of her xxx and i didnt have an ewcm while stimming x x i had twinges and hot flushes but no ewcm i would ring clinic in morning hun just to be sure xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Dee, I tried calling them but they were closed, so much for the receptionist's view that they are always there until 8pm!

Anyway I've googled it and it seems that a lot of people have it due to heightened oestrogen levels so fingers crossed its ok 

Welcome Twinkle toes, sorry I didn't see your post earlier. I paid the same as Pippi, if you call them they can send you out a brochure with price list also available online.

LW x


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Thanks Pippi and Dee, I'd had a look at their website but wasn't sure if the price for ivf included the drugs or not so that a great help girls.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lw, I been having more cm this week than the last 1-2 weeks. Have nt checked it to see if its ew. Just assumed it was due to the estrogen. No ovulation type pains but the nurse said to me your ovaries have to swell to about the size of an orange ....so wouldnt be surprised if you feel something. 
Good luck in the morning....we're both in for a meeting with a dildo cam (as someone here once called it). Apt at 7.45 so need to be up at 6am....this getting up so early iis taking more out of me than all the injections.


----------



## MrsMacD

Just a quick one from me as I have my bag to pack as I'm travelling down to Glasgow straight after work tomorrow for 2 nights and work today was a nightmare so having an early night.

Lw I had a lot of ewcm  this last week like I get around the time of ovulation but not so much now.

Ha ha Pippi I like the dildo cam reference

Dee hope you are keeping well

Can someone tell me why I had 2 ovitelle. I have taken one tonight but when would I be expected to take the 2nd. Need to know in case I have to take it with me to Glasgow


----------



## Hertsgirl

You take the second Ovitrelle a week after the initial trigger as a progesterone 'top up' along with the crinone gels. As I had a 5 day transfer I ended up needing it on day of ET so I took it with me to the clinic and the nurse gave it to me. It was a much smaller dose than trigger though. 

The two boxes confused the hell out of me too!! 

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Lw: im sure it will be fine x if u r still worried ring the clinic again in morning hun xxx 

Twinkletoes: yeah i wasnt sure when i first looked online before we did treatment butits not included in ivf price but it does say somewhere on price list i think thou it is very vague lol x my meds cost was 800 xx 

Mrsmacd:im good thanks hun xxx hope u r ok xxx i had 1 ovitrelle for trigger to release eggs ready for ec and one to help implantation by tricking ur body to think its pregnant on transfer day bout 10 mins after transfer xxx mine was a day 5 blast transfer xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Thanks for the info dee & Hertsgirl. Guess I better take it with me then


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oops was planning to leave the 2nd ovitrelle at home, better check now with nurse. It's supposed to be refrigerated and since we'll be flying over and staying in hotel not sure what I'll do with it if I bring it with me.


----------



## maybee

Pippa- we travelled over from Northern Ireland too. I took mine in a cool bag and then put it in the mini bar in the room. GL vfor the journey ahead x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone, 

So got a day 7 scan this morning. Lining was fine measuring 10.30. Wasn't sure what to think about the follies though, she said I had7 on right side and 8 on the left but only 2 are above 10 mm. There are five that are nearly at 10mm so she reckons they should be there by Friday scan, here's hoping!


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi lw, sounds good to me. After 8 days of stimms I had 5 on each side (most were less than 10), and I got 6 good eggs at my EC so I'm sure you're follies will come on nicely in the next couple of days. x


----------



## Peeinapod

Hi, I thought I would update you all!  We had our scan today at GCRM!  Everything was looking perfect with heart beats detected!  Also have confimed and seen for our own eyes, that we have twins!  Very excited x x x

Good luck to everyone going through EC over the next few days.  Fingers and toes are crossed. x x x


----------



## Hertsgirl

Wow!! That's just the best news, and must have been an amazing moment. 

Xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats on twins  hun xxx 

Lw: at my day 8 scan i had about 5 on one side and 4 on other i think and at ec had 7 so was really chuffed with that my 7 all fertilised with 6 making it to blast and one perished x so its quanitiy not quality gl hun xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Got my 12 week scan tomorrow at 9am or there abouts am so excited and ao nervous hope baby is ok xxx  

Hope everyone has had a nice day  xx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi,

Thanks for all the replays. Littlewhisper I have booked some acupuncture with Francesca Howells and she said she will come to GCRM on ET day as well for a little extra charge, so feeling good about that!

Huge congrats on twins peeinapod! How exciting!

I'm waiting on AF to get a date for DR so just being reading along for now!

Good luck to you all!

X x x


----------



## MrsMacD

Wow peeinapod twins that's excellent news.

Dee bet you're looking forward to tomorrow and seeing your bean on screen again.

Lw that sounds good to me. There's still plenty of time for lots more growth and for the others to catch up

AFM i'm now at my second home (the hotel). Staying over for 2 nights so i don't have the long drive back up the road after EC. Can someone tell me if you get sedated straight away and if it's done by injection. Also husband wants to know when he produces his sample. The nurse didn't really tell me anything just when to take my ovitrelle and what time to be in for EC. I've been so busy at work i haven't had time to phone and ask


----------



## stelpo

Hi Mrs MacD
They take you through to theatre then sedate you using an injection - you wont remember a thing, and will wake up as you arrive back in your room. The nurse usually tells you then how many eggs they got. Your OH has to give the sample when you are in theatre, though the last time I was there, I had just got back when they came for him.

i had day 6 scan today, not sure what to make of it, I have 14 follies growing, but one is already at 19mm! Endo is only 6.9 so a way to go yet. I think we will have to sacrifice the big follie to let some of the others catch up a bit - waiting with baited breath for Fridays scan now...

Love to all

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

OMG Peeinapod that is amazing news!! I love it love it love it!! You must be so excited, I'm excited for you ( was punching the air when I read your post woohoo!  ) 

Thanks Laura, Dee and Mrs MacD for your encouragement, will keep my fingers crossed they grow and more importantly turn out good eggs.

Dee all the best for tomorrow it'll be exciting!

Waitingforsande glad you got sorted with Francesca, she is very relaxing to be around, I go in like a whirling dervish and come out all serene!  

MrsMacD good luck for tomorrow hun, get a good night's sleep x

LW x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hello everyone

Just catching up on all the amazing news! Peeinapod congratulations on twins that is so lovely. Wishing you all the best.

I have a quick question that I wondered if anyone can help with. Dh and I have started the ball rolling with gcrm to go privately as we didn't have any other choice with Nhs and the process for referral is quite conflicting depending on what gp we discuss it with. If a SA shows low sperm count does that mean the couple get an automatic referral to fertility specialist within the nhs? Or do you still have to wait to over a year etc? 

Apologies as I know this is a gcrm post I just wasn't sure who else to ask

Thank you xxxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Thanks so much for the info Stelpo. I think part of me just expected it to be cancelled again so didn't see the point of asking questions early on if it wasn't going to happen but now i realise it is actually happening! Only actually bought a nightie today as i won't wear one otherwise

Great news on the amount of follicles Stelpo. Glad you're back on board. 19mm does seem quite big for a day 6 scan. Last time it took me two weeks to get one that big! Wishing you lots of luck with this cycle x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Sorry also meant to say wishing everyone with appointments and scans this week all the very best!

Xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats pee in a pod...wow twins!!!!
Good luck tomorrow dee....really hope you get continued good news and can relax a bit more.

Great Lw, 15 follicles is brilliant....fingers x for Friday.

Sorry no time to catch up with everyone else.....

I'm in a tizzy as gcrm rang me at 6 this wednesday evening and said i need to be in gcrm at 7.30 am Friday morning for ec !!! Was nt expecting to have to go till Monday so spent evening booking flights, hotel and packing. Had to deposit the cat in a cattery so its been all go. Never even opened the last batch of menopur...

Have to go Into work tomorrow and try negotiate friday off work at the last minute...will only tell them abut ivf if they start being awkward. I have booked all next week off but just got my timing a day out..

My follices were all 15-16 mm today, did nt get to ask the quantity but hoping the 9-11 that were there on Monday are still there. Lining had increased from10 to 12 mm. Was waiting all day for gcrm to call me but seems they had issues with belfast giving them the blood results...so when the nurse did finally ring i was out and about in the city centre so did nt start quizzing her. Did the ovitrelle at 8 and all went ok. 

Good luck mrs m....yea they never mentioned anything to me about dhs role...only to make sure he's there that morning to accompany me after ec!!

Thanks for the tip maybe about the ovitrelle but nurse said only need to take it on et day. we were goig to fly home the day after but now we will fly home that day so its staying safe in my fridge.


----------



## MrsRed

Good luck with today's scan Dee xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi, oh my goodness it's all happening!   Can't believe you're in on Friday for EC, it feels like yesterday we were taking our Prostap! They didn't leave you much time to organise your flights! I'm so glad I don't have that to do but well done for keeping the head and getting it all sorted including the cat!  

That's great all your follicles were 15-16mm , hope mine catch up too. So you didn't have to take the last dose of Menopur ? I was wondering about that and if I'll be stimming over weekend or not hmm... Wish we had wee cameras to see what was going on! Let us know when you get over here to hotel so I can give best wishes for Friday, it's sooooo exciting!

stelpo , I didn't realise that you were stimming at the same time as me, good luck with yours too, sound like they are growing well !

Hi to everyone else, Dee let us know how you get on today Hun x

LW x


----------



## LauraM2011

So happy for peeinapod, my scan buddy 

pippi - that's exciting, good luck for ec!

hopingandpraying - you may get to speak to a NHS Dr within a few months but won't get treatment for a while. DH and I had to wait 2 years to get treatment through the NHS and during this time he went from sub-fertile to completely infertile so if you can afford it then going down the private route is a very good idea!

MrsMacd - you get sedated pretty quickly once you are in theatre, they put a drip in your hand which can be a wee bit stingy so it's good to give it a gentle rub with your other hand. The sedation is great  , I always had a lovely sleep! Not sure when DH gives his sample as we used a donor, I imagine it would be when you first arrive.

waitingforsande - I used Francesca for acupuncture last year, it does make you feel very chilled out! I used acupuncture during only one of my cycles and I got the most eggs at EC that time!

Dee - hope your scan went well, keeping everything crossed for you.

AFM - saw my little bean last night and saw the wee flickering hearbeat, so happy! He/she even kicked out a little limb during the scan, amazing to see! Next scan is 3 weeks tomorrow, the count down begins again!


----------



## MrsRed

Many congratulations to Peeinapod and Laura! Wonderful news ladies, wishing you both a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all just to let u know that had scan today and my baby passed away at 9wk+5 am totally devestated x have to have an operation to remove miscarriage dont know what to do just why does this keep happening to us


----------



## LauraM2011

Oh no dee I am so heartbroken for you, so so sorry.


----------



## littlewhisper

Dee I'm so sorry, I can't believe this has happened to you too. I really thought you would have a good scan, Am truly devasted for you Hun   LW x


----------



## MrsRed

Oh Dee I am devastated for you. I'm in shock, nothing I can say. It's heartbreaking. You're in my thoughts. Take care hun xxx


----------



## Hertsgirl

Oh Dee, I am just devastated for you both. That is just such a cruel thing to happen to your angel. My thoughts and prayers are with you xxxx


----------



## stelpo

Dee, words fail me - I am so sorry hun  

S x


----------



## LilyFlower..

I don't understand why life can be so cruel.  I'm so sorry Dee.


----------



## Pretty please

Keep checking in to see how things are and I see your post today dee. I can't believe it. You must be devastated. Lots of love x


----------



## MrsMacD

Dee i am so, so sorry for your loss. It is so unfair to be given hope and then to have it taken away. Look after yourself x


----------



## Rosecat

Dee - I am just devastated for you. You must be heartbroken. I just don't know what to say to you. I really am so sorry for you.


----------



## 8868dee

Thank you everyone x i feel so lost and dont inderstand why this has happened again they think the last baby passed away arpund same time so surely something must be wrong i dont know but its killing me inside knowing my baby is gone xxx thank you all xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Dee - I am so so sorry    it is just awful. I know exactly how you are feeling, that is the same day our little one stopped growing too, it is just so sad.    I am thinking of you and sending all my love x


----------



## 8868dee

Thank you clairabella x im so so lost and am thinking of u too xxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Dee I am so sorry to hear this news, so awful. Hope you are as ok as you can be right now! Sending you lots of love x

Laura M  - thanks for the info on NHS. We have kicked things off privately now anyway so hopefully we make some progress soon. Was just worried that we have had limited tests/investigation done for me other than (day 21 bloods and Ultrasound) as due to my husbands SA it may be assumed that MFI is the issue. I have since had my pre-assessment (AMH and scan) with GCRM which went fine but wasnt sure if there are any other tests I should go for maybe relating to tubes etc....

thanks again xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thsnks everyone xxx for the kind messages xxx


----------



## rosebud5

Dee, I'm so shocked and saddened to read your news.  Take care of yourself, R xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thank you rosebud hun xxx


----------



## marionm

Hi there Dee,
I am so sad to read your devasting news tonight,I have been reading this thread & was delighted to hear all the good news on here....so cruel that you are having to face this again. It's a year since I went through the same thing & my heart aches for you. Take care,
Marion xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Really sorry to hear dee, so devasted for you.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats Laura, glad to hear some good news here. 

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. In hotel and just hope I can get a good nights sleep slept really badly last night as my head was spinning with so much going on. Would have liked more notice as its been a stressful 24 hours but what can you do. We booked a taxi from the hotel and the receptionist had to look up gcrm. When she saw what it was...she said oh you're having a baby...congrats !!! Just have to laugh at the irony!

Thanks for the pm, Lw, really appreciate it. Good luck for your scan ....is it tomorrow? My follices were only 10 mm on Monday and were 16mm on wed so they grow quickly so I'm sure yours will have caught up.
They did nt tell me not to start the last vial of menopur but I had one shot left in the 2nd bottle and they said to use ovitrelle last night instead of menopur.
I'm getting a wee bit more uncomfortable the last few days...more bloated and tender but not too bad.


----------



## MrsRed

All the best for today Pippi x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi Girlies

Not been on for a wee while, was trying to clear my head with fertility thoughts ready for my second try. So I went in on Tuesday 2nd April this week for my FET, 1 x blast got transferred. Have a feeling its hasn't implanted.. Last time I had all the cramps, which are a good sign your progesterone is rising and a pregnancy is working, Marco told me that. This time, nothing, its all quite and I just feel it hasn't worked :-(

Anyone else had no cramps ans a BFP?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Pippi good luck with EC. Enjoy the sedation


----------



## LauraM2011

MrsMacD - how did your ec go?

Pippi - thanks, fingers crossed for today!

Hopingandpraying - they get a good indication of your fertility from u/s, hormone levels, amh etc so don't worry too much about other tests. GCRM would recommend other tests if they thought they were necessary.

foreverhopefull - don't give up hope yet! I know it's hard but try to stay positive. The most cramping I had was in the 48 hours before I got my bfp so if you're not feeling anything right now then it's probably just too early. when is your otd?

Laura xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Quick me post. Got the call to say 2 have fertilised so back in tomorrow for ET . There's still a long way to go but this time last year we were told we had no other option other than donor eggs so this is absolutely amazing.


----------



## LauraM2011

That's exciting MrsMacD, well done, and good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## littlewhisper

MrsMacD that's great news!! Good luck tomorrow for ET   

Laura didn't get the chance to say the other day - fantastic news about your scan I'm sooo happy for you!  

Pippi, I was in today for scan and was thinking you were probably downstairs in theatre ! Hope all went well, let us know when you are on the sofa and relaxing!

Foreverhopeful thinking positive thoughts for you, don't give up its too early!   

Stelpo how are you getting on?

AFM  scan showed 17 follies  of which 2 were at 13mm, 3 at 12mm, 4 at 11mm 1 at 10mm and 7 at 6-9mm. So some are slowly getting there but some are just small, back in on Monday for scan and blood which means have to take full dose of Menopur and if not there by Monday might need more!   Nurse thinks I won't though and should be good to trigger Monday - here's hoping   

LW x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Thank you Laura, I will wait and see what GCRM say then. I was just having a bit of a wobble thinking Oh no what If I should have more tests as my DH's urologist had asked me what tests I have had done and felt a bit of a panic.

Also meant to say Huge Congrats on your 8 week scan, you must be on cloud 9 seeing the little one at the scan.  

Hope everyone else is doing well too.  

xxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thank you marion for ur kind words hun xxx hope u r looking after urself xxx 

Thanks pippi xxx really means a lot to me xxx


----------



## Hertsgirl

Hi ladies

Just a quickie from me - we were blessed today with a  . We just can't believe it. I know there's a loooong way to go but the clinic is happy with my levels (128?) so we'll have to take it one step at a time. 

Off now to enjoy a celebratory lime and soda in the sunshine while it lasts!!!

Xxx


----------



## LauraM2011

Congrats hertsgirl  ! I had a feeling you would get a BFP with such a good blast on board! So pleased for you, well done!

Thanks for the congrats hopingandpraying and lw 

Laura xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hertsgirl that's fantastic news!!   You had been so quiet during your 2ww that I wondered how things were, delighted that you have had a BFP!!!!! Go and enjoy this perfect day girl! LW x


----------



## Clairabella

congrats hertsgirl xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Congrats Hertsgirl.....Amazing News!!!xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Woo hoo! congratulations Hertsgirl on your BFP


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats on ur bfp hertsgirl hun am so pleasd for u xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi everyone,
Congrats hertsgirl...great that you got a bfp. Yea célèbrate in the sunshine.

Hope you doing ok clarabella and dee, nice to see you popping back here althougt I'm sure its not easy.

Thanks mrs red, mrs M and Lw for the well wishes for ec.
Great news that 2 fertilised mrsM, great outcome considering you only had 3 eggs. Good luck for tomorrow.

Loads of follices there Lw, hopefully monday they will have grown more....the uncertainy is terrible and not being able to plan anything.
Yea was wondering if you were there to-day, only saw one couple that were probably going for scan...so it prob was nt you as it was at 7.30 this morning. 
there were 2 other couples ahead of us for ec, so could have had another hour in bed as ec did not happen till 9.
Get ready for the queue of people into the room to introduce themselves before you go for ec!


Ec went fine, got 12 eggs, I did n't ask about sizes but embryologist said she was expecting 1-3 to be darker and smaller and more immature but she said they all looked good. 
So just waiting for call tomorrow....to see how fertilisation went.
My hand swelled up and was a fiery red where they injected the sedative....nurse said shes never seen such a bad reaction! Also got big hive like rashs on my neck but they went down quickly.Know I have sensitive skin but did nt think I was that bad.
Redness gone in hand now but its still swollen and can't really make a fist. Funny when I came round the nurse was explaining about my hand and I said  by way of explanation that my skin goes really red when dh hits me!!!
..but at least had presence of mind to explain that what I meant was if he grabs me or bangs into me....think she was thinking more along the lines of 50 shades of grey!

Was sore after ec, but just like a bad period. It was a bit worse when I had to get up and walk about but they gave me paracetemol which has really helped....just taking it every 4 hours today.
Emboryologist said dh had a cracking sample and so he is proud of himself...so so mature!

Have rang 2 acupuncture clinics so should have accup lined up for the day of et...which will be mon or wed if all goes well. One can do mon, the other should be ok for wed. They both really accomodating despite me being just a drop in patient.

Have to say for my first time in Scotland...you are all really really friendly. We're quite chatty in Ireland, north and south but everyone here seems even more talkative and helpful.

Just going to chill out in hotel room tonight as I'm wrecked....wish I was at home but can't have it everyway


----------



## MrsMacD

Pippi great news on the 12 eggs. Sorry to hear you had a reaction but glad it's getting better. I was actually more sore today than yesterday when i was walking about the shopping centre. Will be glad to get home to my own bed tomorrow night. What hotel are you staying in? We've always used Campanile which is nice and close to the clinic. Just been for a game of crazy golf and surprise surprise i lost


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi that's fantastic you got 12 lovely eggs!! Can't believe that's you had your EC! I was in later around 9.30am for my scan. 
It's good to hear the detail so that I can prepare, though that's awful your hand swoll up! Sounds like you were a bit allergic to it. Thats hilarious what you said about DH! They'll be giving him funny looks but at least  he now feels good about himself re: sample!  Never mind all that you have been through deserves a medal! 


So welcome to Scotland!! I forget that we're all from different places on here, I'm so glad you have had a good experience on your first visit!  thinking big    thoughts for  fertilisation of those eggs !

Mrs MacD wishing you all the best for tomorrow's ET!

LW x


----------



## Hertsgirl

Pippi - awesome news on your eggs, but OUCH about your nasty reaction  

MrsMacD - will be thinking about you today. Good luck! Xxx

Just a quickie from me - thank you all so much for your lovely congratulations. You're all such a fantastic group, and I really don't know how I'd have got through this whole process without being able to come on here and vent/ask dumb questions!! I'd been a bit quiet during my 2WW as I was convinced it hadn't worked and I think I was protecting myself. Just goes to show what I know 

DH and I are off to the hotel where we got married today for the weekend. We'd booked it to cheer ourselves up if the cycle hadnt worked but its much nicer going there to celebrate . I'm all a bit over excited - can you tell??!

Lots of love to everyone 

Xxxxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Herts girl have a lovely time away, how romantic to be going to the hotel that you got married, it'll now mark the next chapter for you!  

MrsMacD hope ET went well today

Pippi hope your hand has gone down and you re feeling better.

Hi to everyone else 

LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Enjoy the weekend away hertsgirl, brilliant timing ....really would have been a bit of a downer - a nice weekend away after a bfn.

MrsM: We are staying in premier inn near buchannan galleries. Wanted somewhere central since we don't have a car with us. Hope you are less sore today, so far day 1 was worse for me in terms of pain.
Hope ur et goes well today.

Fire alarm went off last night at 5am! So all had to go out onto the street for 20 min or so. However we were booking in for another 2 nights this morning(did nt book any longer on thursday in case fertilisation did nt happen) and dh jokingly asked reception this morning "suppose there is no compensation for last night". So without any problem...she refunding the price of the room for last night due to their good night sleep guarantee. Kinda makes up for getting a fright being woken up like that.

Thanks for the welcome to scotland Lw. 

Hand still swollen so rang gcrm to ask about taking anti histamines....so they are fine to take.

So embroylogist called, 7 of the 12 eggs fertilised. One egg was too immature to fertilise so pleased with 7 out of 11 fertilising. She said yesterday that usually its a 60% fertilisation rate- something i did n't know -so seems to tally. Seems about 60% for you to MrsM, with 2 out of 3.


----------



## MrsMacD

Hertsgirl enjoy your weekend away. I've seen quite a lot of people on here booking a trip/holiday around OTD. My husband has taken quite a few days off for appointments etc so think I'd be pushing my luck with a holiday.

Pippi that's not good news about your early morning wake up call. I bet you could have been doing with a good sleep as all the worry and stress is tiring. Good that you are getting your money back though. Fingers crossed for lots of follie growth and great embryos being transferred.

Well I am now officially PUPO with 1 good and 1 not so good/fragmented embryo on board. I am determined to be positive that this will work as I have never been closer.


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi that's excellent news 7 eggs fertilised  wow!!!  You've had a stressful time with all the travelling and fire alarms going off, you'll be needing to lie down in a darkened room ! So it's still painful?  didn't realise it lasted so long will now know to expect that. When do you think ET will be?

MrsMacD that's great you've had ET here's to a BFP for you    this could be the one 


aFM had a bit of a wobbly last night just getting a bit fed up with the stimms   It's weird cos I've been so fine DH Went as far as to say I've been a joy to be around  what does that say about me normally! But I got a bit emotional, feeling like the last one left standing on the platform when the train has left , giving it bit sobs . A big hug from DH and a bit of a talking to from myself and I'm back on track. Just want stimms to end on Monday!

LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news that you have 2 on boards mrsM. Rest up now as much as you can. 
Yea no chance of a holiday for us near OTD either...

Hugs Lw, know how you feel though. Good to let it all out though, its an emotional time. ...And yes i just want to lie in a darkended room. Try hold on till Monday and I'm sure you'll have much bigger follicles. I'm sure the waiting is killing you. Can't say the rapid pace between my 2nd scan and ec would be recommended either though.
We are never happy!

I was nt sore at all day...well maybe one or two aches but much much better than yesterday...have n't needed any paracetamol yet today. So overall i would n't say ec was that bad. All i wanted to do yesterday morning was get back to the hotel and put a hot water bottle on my belly (brought one with me specially). But their instructions are not to use heat on ec day as it may prolong bleeding.
My only criticism of Gcrm was that neither the doctor who did ec or the anestitist came to talk to after ec.  Even just to say how easy/difficult it was to get the eggs or the anestitist to talk to me about the allergy i experienced...I'm sure they are busy but a one minute chat afterwards would have been good. i want to find out the name of the sedative they used so i know for future  sedations.
The nurse/ care assistant told me the no of eggs collected and the embroyologist came and talked to us. ...the embroyologist had lots of time so I suppose that's the most important person.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hello everyone, just a quick update as Embryologist rang....it's like waiting for exam results!!! 
6 of the 7 are growing. She said at day 2, they like to see 2-4 cells.
Mine are :
3 embryos are 2 cells
2 are 4 cells
1x 5 cell

She said the 2 cell embryos may catch up yet. But all 6 look nice she said.
So depending on how they look tomorrow morning...may be putting them back in tomorrow at day 3 but won't know until the last minute. Otherwise they do a day 5 transfer on wednesday. All this uncertainty is killing me! 
Will get about 1.5 hours notice tomorrow morning if the are going to do et tomorrow ! Thankfully the acupuncturist can do tomorrow at short notice.


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi, that sounds great news so far, fingers crossed for ET, try and occupy yourself as best you can, it must be a nightmare though I'm bad enough waiting to be told to trigger!!!


Good Luck Hun, wish you all the best and hope for the golden egg/ eggs for you 

LW x


----------



## MrsMacD

Pippi that is sounding reassuring. Just a pity the decision has to be made at the last minute. It's all done for the best though so you have the greatest chance of success. Good luck x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hello ladies just found this post,hope you don't mind me gate crashing ! 

currently going through our 1st attempt of icsi at gcrm. Had ec on friday and Thank goodness for that sedation, was a bit worried before hand but happy to say I was out of it and all I rem is waking up back in the room. Phew !
Looking for a we bit of advice re mon / wed transfer day 3/5 . The embryologist said it won't be decided until tomorrow Morning .I understand it depends on what happens in the next 24hrs but what sort of nos / how many cells (not sure if that makes sense ) are required roughly to continue to day 5? Have tried to take it 1 step at a time as our cycle had been planned or oct/nov but was cancelled due to there being no sperm in my husbands two samples so really tried not to get ahead of myself so the has all been a bit of a roller coaster all weekend .


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi MrsGlasgow. Sorry I can't help you with your question as I had a 2 day transfer. I'm pretty sure the embryologist said day 3 should be 6-8 cells but no idea for blast. Good luck and hopefully someone will be along to answer your question soon.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks mrmM and Lw. Good luck tomorrow Lw, hope you get the go ahead to trigger. Are you starting to feel a bit uncomfortable ? I started to feel  a bit tender on the day of trigger.
Hope dh is letting you rest up and is pampering you mrsM.

Hi mrs glasgow and welcome. This thread has been great to get an idea of what to expect.
I too had ec on Friday morning! I was one of the 3 couples they had in at 7.30am
I too will only be told tomorrow morning if  et will happen tomorrow. 
I think whether they do day 3 or 5 transfer....all depends on the number of embryos you have, their quality and your age.
I had 6 embryos this morning at day 2. Three have progressed further than the others so i think if this continues (i.e. with those 3 still ahead) they will prob transfer all 3 good embryos tomorrow. I am 42 so risk of multiple pregnancy is reduced due to my age. I think if you are only in your 30s they may be reluctant to transfer more than one...so if you have lots of embryos then maybe they will have to keep going to day 5.
For me, If the other 3 smaller embryos have caught up tomorrow morning then they may not be able to be able to make the call as which ones to pick and will then continue to day 5 to enable the selection of the better quality embryos.
From some quick reading i did last night, at day 3, they like the embryos to be 7-10 cells.

Maybe we'll see each other in the morning! It's terrible not knowing whats happening...can't plan at all.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks mrs macd .

Pippi oh that is great news .wish I had found it before , I was dreading ec but seems so far my worries were for nothing . so we were both in at the same time on Friday .

looks like its another restless night for us both. Google has been my best friend this weekend.
We have 8 still progressing , 5 havent. which i think is quite high but the embryologist said that will probably be due to the sperm issues they had on friday. (Had 19 eggs retrieved and they struggled to find 19 motile sperm). Didn't get a phone call till 5.30 on fri to say they had been able to inject all 19 after 3 embryologists were apparently searching for the motile sperm ) .
We have 3 x4 cells ,so 3 of mine also progressing further than the others.we also have 3 x3 cell and 2 x 2cell . She said the same to me about the 2 cells looking good and possibly catching up .fingers crossed all our little embryos ( hope that's what they are called) continue to progress.

Yes I am nearly 34,. Originally we were thinking 1 but not sure if we are allowed 2 as swaying towards 2 now .

Well good luck for tomorrow mornings call . Fingers crossed for 7-10 cells then and ill hear how you get on .


----------



## Pippi_elk

Mrsglaswog: Good to hear you have a good number to play with. You must have been the girl with the straight blond hair? Think we smiled at each other (nervously) ! I have dark curly shoulder length hair.

Ec wasn't too bad...was a bit sore after but got an allergic reaction on my hand where the injected the sedative...but that's gone down now.

Gosh they did well then to get all 19 fertilised. Sounds like you might have some for freezing too...

Off now to get some sleep so am awake for the phone call tomorrow and ready to run to gcrm if necessary.

We'll keep each other posted...and try pass good vibes to our 2 cell embryos to catch up with the others.


----------



## Hertsgirl

Pippi/MrsG - wishing you both luck today with your phone calls.....the waiting is complete torture! I'm sure all your embies will be growing nice and strong. 


Xxxx


----------



## Hertsgirl

Quick question to those of you lucky enough to get a BFP.

Is it normal to only get just the one beta blood test done on OTD? I've just had the one and now won't get anything until my scan on 1st May. Isn't it important to know if your HCG levels are doubling etc? Apart from horrible crinone side effects I don't 'feel pregnant' and am desperate to know if things are ok in there!

Xxxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi hertsgirl - if you want another hcg test GCRM will do it but at a cost of £50. I asked my GP to do one for me a week after my OTD and he did it for free. It was v reassuring to know all was going well. Haven't been on in a while but just wanted to say congrats to you. Am delighted!!!

Hi to everyone else - will get on and post properly later.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

good afternoon ladies.

Hearts girl I'm sure I'd be the same as you and want another test . Hope your feeling well! Thanks for the good luck wishes .

Pippi, hope your feeling better after your allergic reaction And waiting to hear ow you got on today .sorry what i said didnt make sense .13 of our 19 fertilised but then 5 didn't progress any further .i think when we got 13 they were in complete shock .

Had the all important phonecall this morning to say et today . Out of our 8 embryos that have been progressing ,two were progressing the best . 1 x8 cell and 3 x6cell with one of the 6 cells looking better than the other 2. So it was a quick dash to get ready for a 10.30 appt .

Have now been in and by the time we got there the 6 cell had became a 7 cell . The embryologist said both the 7 and 8 cell were grade 4/4 . I hadn't asked before / been told any information re grading so very pleased and now it's a waiting game again.


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone,

So finally got the go ahead to trigger tonight and for EC on Wednesday!!  I'm so relieved! I have been getting uncomfortable with sore boobs but not very tender elsewhere. The clinic was super busy this morning, might have seen some of you there but was too busy stressing that they'd send me home again for more stims! 

Follicles are growing nicely I think one was at 21 mm and six others above 15mm , nurse thinks four more will be there for Wednesday, hope so, but I know it's about quality rather than quantity .

I'm now trying to prep for Wednesday. Does anyone know if you can wear moisturiser? I know no makeup etc, but worried my face will fall off with out moisturiser! Also might be a silly question but can you use shower gel etc the night before and just rinse with water on the day?  Can DH use shower gel on the day? 

Pippi hope you get the call and good luck MrsGlasgow! 

LW x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi little whisper oh thats great news . Fingers crossed for you -it's so exciting reaching that stage . Are you feeling twinges , I was starting to get a bit sore before Ec.

i got a good few more mature eggs at ec than seen on my scans . when I was told to trigger I only had 1x18, 2 x16 and some 15s,14s 13s etc Ended up with 19 mature eggs so lots must have happened after i triggered .

I just showered the day of ec using shower gel , no moisturiser for me. Even on my face  .my hubby showered as normal , I thought those notes were just for us . Woops !


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks MrsGlasgow, think I'll leave the moisturiser too, crispy face for me , lovely!

Just got call to say EC is booked for Wednesday at 7.30am! Very exciting but now nervous to do trigger 

Hope everyone else is well

LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi everyone,

Great Lw that you are ready to trigger. I too was a bit nervous about I injecting the trigger..but it was fine. just take your time and read all instructions (good picture instructions included). Don't forget to count to 10 when you inject it and don't forget to keep the plunger thing pushed in when you are taking it out...think my natural instinct was to let the plunger go before taking it out. 

I was nt told what sizes my eggs were on collection and I nevere asked but on morning of trigger there were mostly 16s and a few 15s but all apart from one were mature on collection...so they must have grown a bit in the 2 days before ec.

I just put on some aqueous cream on my face....noting very strong in that. Don't think it makes a big difference for dh, once they  are cleanish !

Yea mrs glasgow I was in this morning too. So you decided to go for 2 after ?
I know anything to increase the odds.. Great that you have 2 good quality embryos on board....fingers crossed. Just need to remember the suppositories every night now.

Three of my embryos were looking the best so they advised transfer today. They transferred a 10, 9 and 7 cell. All grade 4/4. I asked what the numbers meant...the score is out of 4. The first number is regularity (presumably cell size, shape), the 2nd number is fragmentation.

I have another 7 cell that is a 4/3 so they are going to keep growing that till day 5 or 6. The other three embryos are a bit behind but again they will keep them growing till day 5 or 6.

Et went fine, my bladder was so full that I got terrible back pain which was a bit uncomfortable during theatre ...probably should n't have drank so much but then was afraid my bladder would nt be full enough...
When they wheeled me back into the recovery room i wanted to stay lying down for a while but had to get up and pee almost immediately....back pain gone  10 minutes later!

I got accupuncture before and after, the accupuncturist came to gcrm so that was handy. They brought me in a bit later as I needed the recovery room for a bit longer so i did nt have a big a rush as you mrs glasgow.

So a waiting game, test date is dh birthday !  Would be a nice birthday present but if its negative...well we'll cross that bridge.

Hertsgirl, ask you gp and see if they will do one for you. When I was naturally pregnant last year they said there was no point as they could n't do anything if the numbers did n't look good!! Don't think they got the reassurance element of it....
If I got pregnant again I'd be more insistent....


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Pippi fantastic news , glad 2 hear it all went well . 3 on board , your brave ! They have all progressed really well !oh you were better than me , I was up and out in 10 mins . Hope your feeling very relaxed . Fingers crossed for you .

I've never tried acupuncture before . Was it good ?went for a few massages before treatment started and found them very relaxing.

lol my bladder wasnt full so they couldnt do the picture. the embryologist this morning told me i could go to the toilet before leaving just didnt think to drink lots lol . Felt a bit stupid but was in such a rush . Yes we weren't to sure but they kind of assumed as we had 2 front runners to go with them both and had prepared them both . The embryologist was really nice and chatty and said they will continue to watch the others , think they were 3/4s as well a couple of 6s and said maybe some would make it . 

Is it the 19th your test date is ? I was surprised it was so soon thought it was a full 2 weeks . Think I must be in a different protocol I only have 1 injection to do on wed, the ovitrelle but not as high a dose .

Hope everyone else is well x x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yea 19th is test date...suppose its two weeks from fertilisation which would be more like a natural pregnancy. 
I only transferred 3 as I'm so old! My chances of a successful pregnancy are much lower than a 30-35 year old....so embryologist thought the risk of multiple pregnancy was very small. 

Re the full bladder, think it would help if they reminded you while waiting before the procedure to drink some water. The never mentioned it to me today but I had brought my own bottle of water.  So they could nt use the ultrasound on you then during et?

Yea accupuncture was nice and relaxing...he did some before and after et. i almost feel asleep during the session after et. 

I'm flying home tomorrow so just trying to lie around the hotel room....just want to get home now.


----------



## MrsMacD

Pippi and MrsG my OTD is the same as yours! Were you told you couldn't POAS? 

MrsG I have another Ovitrelle injection to take tomorrow. I thought everyone had to do Those horrible pessaries -I'd much rather do another injection.

Pippi you must be looking forward to going home. I'd had enough after 3 nights. Nothing like your own bed.

LW good luck for EC on Wednesday. I'm sure you are glad it is finally you turn


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Mrs macd : oh thats great , fingers crossed for you. are you going to glasgow ?think I'm booked in for 8am.not sure what POAS is ? Sorry new to this  I don't have any / its never been mentioned , so I hope not lol . Only one ovitrelle injection for Wednesday was mentioned .

Pippi : Yes it made sense after they said it was the 19th but I just assumed as it was from transfer day. Well fingers crossed for us all . Roll on the 19th . 

We didn't even ask re the risk of multiple pregnancy . Lol . My hubby said tonight they just kind of made the decision and we went with it as we had been swaying towards 2. ours werent as far on as yours though a 7 and an 8 cell both 4/4.

Yes so now I'm hoping they are in the right place lol .felt so silly and was wishing I had a bottle of water ( I had took 2 for ec thinking I'd be desperate for a drink after). She gave me 1 glass but obviously wasn't enough but they didn't seem concerned , just said it didn't make a difference just couldn't take a picture .

That sounds good re the acupuncture. Oh that's good then , I bet you will be glad 2 be home . Are you flying ? Safe journey .


----------



## MrsMacD

MrsG it stands for pee on a stick. We were told not to which I was a bit confused about because that is what everyone does on OTD but it is obviously to do with the fact that on short protocol you have to take Ovitrelle which could still be in your system and give you a false positive. Got an appointment at the clinic late morning of OTD.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Ah ah thanks that made me giggle . No they didn't mention that .i don't get half of these acronyms lol .

I'm clearly useless didn't even know I was on short protocol . Just did what they said , when they told me to and turned up for appts .

My hubby told me not POAS but gcrm didn't mention it . Think ill try and wait for the blood test . I'm guessing its an afternoon result the same day


----------



## MrsMacD

Sometimes just doing what you are told is easiest. It says on the piece of paper we got after Egg Transfer that if they take your blood before 11.30 it will be a same day result but it could be after 4 till you receive it. It'll take me at least 3.5 hours to get home after my appointment so if I have no obvious signs of a BFP/BFN I'll tell them not to phone until I will be home as there could be an accident!


----------



## littlewhisper

Fingers crossed for you three Pippi, MrsMacD and MrsG!! It's amazing it's all goes so quickly, I feel like we just started the other day! 

Phew! Glad to say I did the trigger at 8 pm, I was so nervous!! Wasn't nervous with stims after first one,  but even with all the instructions as clear as they were, I was scared I would do it wrong and ruin it all. The air bubble thing freaked me out a bit as you get two attempts to get rid of it but I still had a bit of one left and had scooshed quite a few drops out by the second try. But I guess you can't squeeze too much if it's turned to the dot.  So glad it's done, just hoping all goes well until EC.

One question, when you go to theatre do you have legs in stirrups or similar to when you get a scan? And if so, do you get into positon before they give you a sedative or are they manoeuvring you about while you are asleep. Don't laugh  my mind doesn't settle until I can visualise what's going to happen.

Pippi did you ever find out what the sedative was ? How's your hand now?


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Mrs macd Thank you , clearly didnt read that either lol .( just checked my letter and yip i see that now ). 

indeed ill be working but finish at 3.45 so will no doubt be home before I hear .

Lw not long to go now . Ec will be here before you know it .Your legs are in stirrups but only shortly before the sedation and your still covered with a blanket . 

When I went in for et today my legs were shaking ( they weren't doing that on Friday ). Think I was more nervous as my dh was with me .


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks MrsG feel I can picture it a bit better now, just a bit disconcerting that you are lying there legs akimbo in stirrups asleep!  

I'm off to bed and hopefully not to have nightmares about it !

LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

I would not worry about the stirrups Lw. I said to dh after ec, at least they did not put me in stirrups!
On et, I discovered that they had ! The nurse was surprised i did nt remember. They said they usually put you in the stirrups just as you are drifting off. She said for some patients if they are anxious etc they'll put them to sleep before manovering their legs but it can be harder to work with someone's legs when they are totally asleep.

For et, the sheet was bundled up on my belly so I could n't see the doctor thankfully....eye contact would have been a but awkward 
She had a hard time getting the speculum at my cervix prior to et...said it was pointing down...maybe its supposed to point flat when lying down 

For the ovitrelle the nurse had told me only to worry if it was a big bubble that spanned the entire tube diameter. So I injected with the small bubble that was there....thought it was too risky to start trying to remove it when it was not that big.

MrsGlaswow: I'm on the long protocol and have to take the ovitrelle 1 week after trigger and do the progesterone suppositories. 

I'm not longing for otd date...prefer not to know than get a negative. But maybe on the 19th I'll feel differently.

They never said anything about home pregnancy tests. I just asked if I get period before otd can I skip the blood test. But she said you still have to have the blood test in case its an ectopic pregnancy.

We had nt fully decided how many to transfer either...but just sorta went with what they advised. I'd never have been able to make a decision otherwise.

MrsM, is your test date also the 19th? Would have thought yours would have been earlier since you had fertilisation last week?

Afm,
Bit crampy this morning but maybe that's more constipation than anything (sorry tmi)
Just waiting to board flight to belfast....strange to be leaving wee embryos behind in glasgow!
We got some souvenirs of our trip but think I will want to throw them away if its negative...painful reminders. ...I'm ever the optimistic! Dh is frustrated with me!


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Pippi, I think I can picture  it a bit better now. Have a good trip home, your wee embies are in the best place. stay positive in the meantime you have every chance  

Now thinking we mistimed 'refreshment' of DH's swimmers its too late to do anything now but it was Friday which means it'll be over 5 days! Don't know what we were thinking, Sunday would have been better. Fingers crossed they're haven't turned into slow moving old codgers !  

LW x


----------



## MrsMacD

LW i'm sure Friday to Wednesday would be classed as 5 whole days  so it will be. My DH was exactly the same amount of time as yours (Saturday to Thursday) as we thought we were going for EC a day earlier than we did.


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks MrsMacD hopefully should be ok I'm in tomorrow morning LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks lw. got home safely and just had a snooze in my own so comfortable bed...

My dh sample was 'refreshed' Sunday, ec was on Friday and the sample was fine. So you'll be exact same time interval as mrsM and my dh....so really think you are grand. It's hard to plan to have it not too soon or too long when you don't know the date.

Good luck for tomorrow...you Might have to wait around depending on whether ye are couple no 1 or 3. They put all 3 couples into the recovery rooms soon after 7.30 but I was last so did n't get to theatre until almost 9. 
Watched the gadget show while we were waiting...


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Pippi, glad you made it home so you can chill out. That's set my mind at ease that you guys were the same amount of time. 

The worries are taking over a bit though! I am managing to let my mind drive me crazy about the bit of Ovitrelle that scooshed out last night . The nurse when showing me didn't really talk about the size of bubble so I thought I had to get rid of it. After two tries still didn't budge the whole bubble, but liquid came out in quite a few drops not just a couple both times. DH said to call them and just my luck I got that same nurse that gave me the wrong information about the Prostap. She is definitely hostile on the phone since that episode, just very abrupt and actually vague and confusing about the info. She said if it was just a couple of drops that would be ok. I said it was a bit more than that but I had it turned to the dot. She said that 'should' be fine and that if I hadn't then turned it to the 250 I wouldn't have got 250 out  ...well surely that's obvious. And that ' it won't do YOU any harm' ...well I know that because it's  LESS I was supposed to take. Not very helpful.

The thing I was trying to say was that you can actually turn it to 250 when it's empty, it doesn't mean you are getting 250 out.  On the two times I have phoned and spoken to her since that episode with Prostap she has come across as though she is rolling her eyes that I've phoned and as though she is saying anything that comes into her head. It's easy to say ' you'll be fine' but if you can't explain why it'll be fine i.e. there is more than you need in the pen or something, then it's not convincing. I don't think she actually knows.

I just don't feel te clanging of ovaries that everyone talks about and am thinking what if it hasn't worked?  


Sorry for the rant but she has made me worried when I was ok, wish I hadn't bothered to phone, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lw, I had a drop or two left on the needle tip when I injected....but get the point you were trying to make to nurse that you are worried you got too little and not worried about an overdose. Of course it'll always show 250 even if you just injected 220 and wasted the remainder.

The instructions talk about removing a bubble but its not clear really how big the bubble should be before you need to take action to remove it. I was really glad my nurse mentioned small bubbles being ok. Sorry Never thought of mentioning that to you yesterday in my ovitrelle post. 
I'm sure it'll be fine...you're probably not the first person that this has happened to. You'll have got most of it...surely there is a margin of error in the dose.
I did n't feel clanging in my ovaries ..just was uncomfortable and bloated.  My nurse said not everyone will feel something in the ovaries.


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Pippi, it's so reassuring to have to have someone to talk to. You more than helped by reminding me to count to 10 etc for the trigger, it made me get the instructions out early so that I really read them carefully. I like having someone else as analytical as me on this!   so you didn't have clanging then, that's good, I had more dull pains on menopur! Have hd a bit of nausea though just slightly, but generally probably just feeling a bit more manic than usual - did you guess?

Going to try and get finished early and then have dinner early so that I can have an early night.  Fingers crossed for you for the rest of your wait

LW x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all x 

Does anyone know if gcrm do tests for repeated miscarriage to see if there is a problem ?? As dont think my doc is willing to do them and i just wanna know before we even attempt another if we decide to in future thanks all xx 

Hope all is ok with everyone xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi all

Lw I was totally panicking re my ovitrelle shot as i was told me 18 clicks (no amount) . Didn't seem to make sense to me as on the gonal Fs the amount always showed and I panicked or 2 days I hadn't done it right .  You'd think the nurse would be a bit more supportive but I'm sure as pippi said there will be a margin for error and all will go well tomo .GL for tomo .

Pippi glad you are home safe! I bet it is bliss being back in your own bed . 

Dee sorry to hear your news , I'm knew to this site. My friend had 2 mc and the Nhs carried out a lot of testing on her and her hubby . she lives in paisley so not sure if that's a different health board but think it was glasgow . she got the testing done quite quickly to check a lot of different things. Maybe worth another try with your doctor 

I'm now a bit worried re tomorrow's ovitrelle as they tell you to take it anytime . Just with the last 1 being at night unsure whether to take it in the morning or night ! What did all you ladies do ?


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks mrs glasgow hun xx will try my doc again


----------



## MrsMacD

MrsG i phoned the clinic this morning to double check it could be taken at anytime because all other injections have to be taken at specific times. I think it's much easier when they tell you instead of you having to decide. I took mine tonight so it was exactly a week since the last one but it obviously doesn't make any difference or they would give you a specific time.

Dee i don't have an answer to your question but just wanted to say hope you are keeping well and looking after yourself.


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsmacd: thanks hun im as well as can be expected and now i feel like i need some answers if there is a problem and its not just "one of those things" (hate that silly word)x then i wanna know what the problem is


----------



## Pippi_elk

Dee; Hope your gp is supportive, hope they don't give you the standard...we need 3 mc before any investigations will be carried out on the NHs. My sister had 3 miscarriages in a row (previously had a dd with no problems) and then got pregnant twice with no issues. She was in her early 30s so a little older than you. They never found any issue...
So hopefully yours is just an unlucky but desperate coincidence..but push them to do some investigations.

I looked at my old used ovitrelle pen, there are a total of 25 clicks to get to 250micrograms so each click must represent 10 micrograms. Mrs glasgow... Obviously you needed less ovitrelle for trigger than the rest of us...at 180 micrograms.
I'm  going to do ovitrelle tomorrow evening around same time as the one last week....unless some exciting plans arise (but I doubt it !)

Good luck Lw....I'll be thinking of you. 

Panicking ourselves this evening about having 3 embies transferred. Know the risk of multiples is small but still got scared when thinking about it. Went from worrying about a bfn to triplets...so the whole range of worries !


----------



## marionm

Hi there Dee,
How are you doing? Life is so cruel at times.
We discussed tests for recurrent miscarraige with Marco last year,they will do them at GCRM I'm sure he said it would cost about £1000-he suggested if we were to do another cycle that we should use steroid injections/blood thinning injections instead of having the tests as this is what you would be prescribed if you had the recurrent miscarraige tests done. Hope this helps. X


----------



## littlewhisper

Dee, hope you are ok, I think you're right to want to investigate a bit more before trying again. Good luck Hun.  

AFM had EC today went fine! as you all said didn't remember anything after the stirrups! When I came round the nurse said they got 6 eggs. I'm a bit disappointed as I had hoped they would get more due to the number of follicles counted at scan. I couldn't help myself but started blubbing a bit which is ridiculous I know, the nurse blamed it on the anaesthetic making me emotional!  I just had  the number 10 in my head and given that not all fertilise I'm afraid I won't have any on reserve. Embryologist said there's always a chance none will fertilise and that has stuck in my head. She said out of six its unlikely we'll get three front runners or whatever but we only need one. She said she'd be really happy with two.  I think I am just hearing the negatives.

Sorry feeling a bit down about it all, but now a bit more comfy on sofa. Anesthetist prescribed just one paracetamol ( because I'm small! ) nurse thought it was a bit stingey so took another when I got home and pain has thankfully eased a little. I wasn't in pain at all when I woke up just crept up on me as an annoying ache.

So I'm now just hoping and praying that some fertilise  don't know what I'll do if they don't. DH says I'm being negative and he's excited we got six. Hope this doesn't come across as ungrateful, just the way I'm feeling.


LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Glad it's over anyway Lw. 6 eggs is still good but can understand you are dissapointed...especially when they were seeing more follicles. They told us too that none may fertilise but the expected rate of fertilisation is 60%. 
you've done your best so far and there is no point in worrying too much about non fertilisation as thats totally out of your control. Just try relax and be glad the ec is done. Cross the bridge of no fertilisation if it happens.

I think its only a very small percentage of people that have no fertilisation from looking at their data on the **** site.

Hopefully you'll get 3 or 4 decent embryos...all you need is one. The embroyoligist told us that its few very people that get enought embroes to freeze.


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Pippi and thanks so much for your pm last night, got it before I went to sleep and really appreciated it. That info is good to know, I will try to remain positive and see what happens anyway. 

Watching films just now and trying to concentrate on them without my mind wandering! 

LW x


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi lw, I got 6 eggs and still got my BFP. That was the smallest number of eggs I ever got at EC and the only cycle that worked! For some people it's quality not quantity that counts.   x


----------



## MrsRed

Hi LW I think 6 is a good number, I only got 5 and I was chuffed! I also got a BFP so please don't feel down about it. Rest and try not to worry. Good luck for the phonecall tomorrow morning, personally that's my worst bit and its NEVER been as bad as I've imagined x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi ladies, 

Just touching base, currently day 9 days post transfer of my FET, and I have had brown spotting since Monday, so its not looking good at all. Just phone GCRM and waiting on a nurse calling back. Blood test on Friday, though my AF is due tomorrow and its like clockwork so I know that it will come. I hate this thing ... I only have 1  x frozen embryo left, so hopefully third time lucky.. Them im back to paying thousands of pounds again for another go.. 

Anyway we will see tomorrow if my AF comes..

Sorry Dee to hear of your MC, you were pupo the same time as me in Jan when it was my first shot.. 

How depressing this can be 

Lots of luck to the pupo ladies  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi LW - just wanted to pop on and let you know that I got 6 eggs also. Only 2 fertilised and I also got my BFP. Please try not to worry - although i know it's easier said than done!
Hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing well at whatever stage you are at.
dee- hope you are feeling as well as you can possibly be - I would've thought your GP could at least refer you to a consultant to do some tests to see why this has happened. although knowing the NHS there'll prob be a long waiting list and you may have to go private in the end.


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi thanks so much mrs Red, Laura and Rosecat you have really cheered me up. I hope your    rub off on me both for fertilisation and then maybe just maybe a great outcome  

LW x


----------



## stelpo

Hi guys, sorry not been saying much lately, suffering from severe lack of PMA at the moment! Well, we had ec on Monday where they got 5 eggs - like lw, bit disappointed with that though not sure why as the most I've ever got is 6.....anyway, out of the 5, 4 were suitable for icsi, and 3 survived the injection - amazing how they dwindle in numbers hey? BUT on the upside, all three were good 4/4 quality and were transferred back this morning as a day 2 transfer. So LW, all isn't lost with your 6 wee eggies! 
So now begins the interminable 2ww again - fx for us all!

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Foreverhopeful: yeah i remember i was xx sorry u got spotting hun xx hope it doesnt come to anythjng and u get ir much deserved bfp xxx goodluck hun xx

Gl with et stelpo and everyone else xxx 

Afm: we are looking at getting some tests done before we go again x as cant go thru another mc xxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Dee, do you have any more embies frozen? I know its not easy to think of going again and again, though just wondered xx


----------



## 8868dee

Foreverhopful: yes hun we have 3 left. We had 7 last feb one didnt make it. That left 6 we had 2 now that ended in mc and 1 that didnt take so now we got 3 left . a day 6 and 2 day 5 blasts xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good that you have some frozen ones left dee but as someone said maybe its better just to pay for the treatment you'd get for recurrent mc whe doing the next fet,

Lw, really hope there was good news about fertilisation overnight. Fingers crossed x


----------



## MrsMacD

Good luck stelpo hope you get another BFP this time.

Dee glad to hear you have good frozen blasts left. Hope you get the answers you're looking for regarding the miscarriages.

LW hope you got good news this morning and you had a good rate of fertilization.

AFM i have a stinking cold and am too scared to take anything for it.i'm also extremely constipated  (sorry  tmi ) so am feeling very sorry for myself. On the upside though it's taking my mind off this 2ww


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi the embryologist called to say that only one out of my six eggs fertilised   I can't believe it. She says this happens to less than 4% of people. I know it's better than none but at my age they were saying really to put back three to increase chances. This gives me even less of a chance, been so upset all morning. Why is it that you can be healthy and do all the right things and this happens? 

It's easy in hindsight but I just wish we'd gone for icsi as if this fails it's so much money to try again. The embryologist says in America they do Icsi for everyone but here they feel it's too invasive. But surely nothing's more invasive than IVF itself. So wish we had gone for it. She said eggs were fine, sperm were fine but they just didn't fertilise.

I have to hold out hope for this one, but never thought it would be this difficult. We were booked for EEVA but have cancelled it as its more for selection and we only have this one. Have decided to go for assisted hatching though to try to give it a chance.


----------



## stelpo

Oh LW, I'm so sorry! I guess hindsight is a wonderful thing when it comes to IVF/ICSI - we've always done ICSI as Dh has such a mega low count, we needed it to have any chance at all of fertilisation, but I guess it took the decision away from us which makes it slightly easier. This game really sucks doesnt it? I know what you mean about being healthy and stuff, just seems like everyone else can do it no worries regardless - I have a friend pg with a honeymoon baby, she did a test "just in case" as she had a few nights out coming up! Unfortunately this was roughly a week after we buried our precious bundle : (
But you never know, that one might just be the one!! Keep your chin up, its not over yet  

S x


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Lw, at least you got one but its terrible that there is no explanation as to why you got such a low fertilisation rate. You have done your best being healthy so be dissapointed but don't beat yourself up...hindsight is such a wonderful thing.
I guess they don't use ICSI unless the sperm sample has issues....as I think they like to let natural selection happen and let the strongest sperm fertilises the egg but terrible that you had to go through a full cycle to find that out...with all the emotional and financial cost involved.

Fingers crossed for the one embryo.....


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Pippi, yes that's a good point she did say that it says more for the egg that did fertilise as it could be better quality all round so just have to hold out hope.

It's amazing how many mind changes you have to go through.


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: thanks hun think that might be what we have to do we will talk to marco about it xx

Mrsmacd: thanks hun i hope so too xxx 

Lw: oh hun im so sorry only one fertised xxx this journey is so so hard isnt it xxz gl with transfer and i will keep all crossed for u for a great outcome xxx


----------



## MrsRed

LW I'm sorry to hear that only one fertilised BUT corny as it may sound, it only does take one and lets   this is THE one. You've done nothing wrong so take comfort in that your wee embie will be going back to the best place soon xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Dee,  and Mrs Red really appreciate that hope. I'm going in tomorrow morning for ET so just hoping that wee egg stays in good condition until then.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

LW. my friend only got 1 egg through the gcrm and she is now 5 month pregnant, don't loose hope, as crap as it is, its a chance you didn't have before. And don't worry the ICSI, this is for low sperm or low mobility sperm counts as the sperm are not strong enough to swim to the egg and its to much of a risk. Your DH sperm must of been ok.. Its so so disappointing though..

Well my bloods are tomorrow and we will see if this has worked, I am still spotting dark brown blood, though took a test this morning and a faint line came up, so I am feeling a bit of hope after being convinced it wouldn't work.. Though I have to stay grounded even if it does work I cant get carried away until the scan, there are to many horror stories to get excited if it works.. Does that sound depressing and wrong to think like this? x

Dee, im happy for you that you have snow babies, it makes it a little easier knowing that its just another cycle away to try again.. My friend had 4 MC and now has twin girls  Stay strong xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks foreverhopefull, it's great hearing these stories, makes me feel like there might be a chance. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you too tomorrow, would be great news if you got a BFP !!x 
I don't think you're wrong to be a little wary of celebrating, I would be the same, it's a bit of a gamble this whole thing, but hope is a great thing and we have to hang on to it but also  know there are plenty of obstacles trying to trip us up


----------



## 8868dee

Foreverhopeful: Thanks hun x x we are probably gonna wait 2 afs just so we will be ready in our minds but hopefully by then we might have answers or not x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Stelpo gl with your 2ww.

Lw hope your feeling better today after ec yesterday, how good is the sedation ! Try to stay positive and gl for et . It only takes 1.

Forever gl or tomo . A faint line is a faint line, fingers and toes crossed or you .


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks MrsG, I wanted to ask if anyone had bloating and a tender stomach ( not so much lower abdomen) and trapped wind? I have ended up back on the sofa tonight as walking  about was so uncomfortable. Just wondering of this is going to be ok for tomorrow. 

LW x


----------



## Hertsgirl

Hi LW

Good news? Bloating and wind is completely normal and won't affect your ET. 
Bad news? It can last ages!! I've still got it really badly and I had my EC 3 weeks ago 

Peppermint tea is good for relieving the pain, or even plain boiling water if you're desperate. 

Hope you feel better soon 

Xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

That's good to know herts girl! 

Yes mine was terrible the day of and a few days after , could hardly get off the couch at 1 point . It's got a lot better though ( well the pains ) not the bloating x x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck for et tomorrow Lw.  Remember to have a comfortably fully bladder, unlike me who was ready to burst !
I'm still bloated now and was still a bit uncomfortable the day after ec every now and then....

Good luck too forever-hopeful for a bfp tomorrow...


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks everyone I feel relieved to hear its normal , but not looking forward to it lasting! I feel like a lazy lump and am waddling around like a duck! Thanks for good luck wishes, will take a bottle of water with me Pippi, I'm scared that I have too much,  am bursting for the loo and someone makes me laugh and ...... Oh God no lets not even think about it 

Will let You know how it goes, good luck Foreverhopefull!

LW x


----------



## LilyFlower..

LW, so sorry to hear that your fertilization has not been great.  I can totally empathise with you as my first IVF cycle was the same.  I only got one that fertilized but that was after a further 24 hours (48 in total).  We did have that transferred but we shouldn't have as it took too long.  Anyway yours will be perfect since it fertilized within the 24 hours!

What my embryologist said about the egg and sperm was that when they are put in a dish together the sperm surrounds the egg, a bit like a flower and it's petals but it just didn't happen like that with ours.  It's as if they don't signal one another.  I think that's why we've never had a natural bfp.  I'm not sure if this is because my OH has sperm antibodies or some other reason.

Anyway, in a natural cycle conception only needs one egg and one sperm, and that's what you've got.  Everything has happened when it should have and that's excellent news.

Btw you don't have to be bursting to get ET, just a feeling of being slightly full.  I usually just start drinking a bottle of water around 30 mins before I get to the clinic and that's enough.  You need to relax when having ET, try to really relax and not tense your stomach at all.  

Good luck!


----------



## MrsRed

Good luck LW for ET. x


----------



## LauraM2011

"Btw you don't have to be bursting to get ET, just a feeling of being slightly full."

I agree, I was bursting for the first ET I ever had and it was really uncomfortable! Good luck! x


----------



## 8868dee

I was bursting too for my et lol and it was painful lol xxx 

Gl for et LW hun xxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

I didn't drink anything both times, and only felt slightly needing to go and they said that was fine and it was all they needed. Id say have a cuppa in the morning and that's it, you should be fine xx


----------



## 8868dee

I have now recieved an appt for recurrant miscarriage tests which is next thursday at 10:30 so hopefully it wont be long and will either tell us there is a problem or there isnt so either way it will put our mind at rest x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi there

Thank you all for your supportive messages last night, really appreciated them.

Well thankfully my wee embie lasted the night turning into a 'lovely four cell ' as the embryologist called it. She said if she was going to have chosen one that would have been the one  . Marco said ,'just one, but a lovely one ! I made me feel better if nothing else.

I wish I'd seen some of your posts before this morning because just as I feared I was bursting! I had cereal and lemon tea this morning and went to the loo at 10.40am then only drank quarter of a small water bottle at GCRM. It just seemed to build up. The embryologist said if I was uncomfortable I could  try half emptying it , I did manage to Stop mid stream - sorry tmi! And then the acupuncturist arrived, but I was still a bit uncomfortable through all of that because I till needed! After acupuncture they were delayed 15 mins so I felt like a brick in my bladder!

It went fine though, if a little embarrassing with marco hoisting you up to eye level and then putting a spotlight on ' down there' my DH was sitting holding the scanner that looked like an ice cream cone and they were playing Elton John ' Are you ready or love'!!!  it was surreal. marco thankfully let me pee five minutes after the transfer . Had another acupuncture session and now at home on sofa. 

My estradiol ( think that's what it is)is at 15000!! So Marco has said I've not to take my second ovitrelle. Am actually pleased as I found it confusing with the air bubble.

I m giving this little embie all the positivity I can muster


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great new Lw. So pleased for you that it was a nice looking embryo. Yea I wish I had know too about the bladder issue before hand...I did n't trust myself to be able to pee a little so just held it all in and the back pain i had was so so bad as a result. I was so tense during et which probably was nt a good thing...undid all the good of the Pre accupuncture session.

Yea you are very vulnerable alright ...don't know if the used a spot-light on me! And certainly don't recall any music being played...pity as it would have distracted me a bit. I had a female dr so maybe each one has their own preference. ..the way you hear about the way different surgeons want music playing in theatre.

Take care for the next few days...perfect timing with the weekend coming.

Good luck dee for next Thursday..at least you didn't have to wait too long


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Pippi am looking forward to a relaxing weekend , hope you have one too.

That's good Dee, at least You can get some answers or at least reassurance to allow to to make decisions about how to move forward.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Dh corrected me and said there was a radio on and there was a spotlight! jezz i was n't paying any attention, was so concentrated on not peeing and getting my back comfy that must have blocked out everything else!

My estradiol was 8000 and I had to take the ovitrelle last night. ....wow 15000 is high. So you get to keep some drugs in your fridge. I have a unopened packet of menopur.....suppose if I go again it'll take a few quid off the price.
But See their prices are going up from April 1st...saw a note on the notice board but their website still has the old price list.


----------



## 8868dee

Lw glad transfer went well for u een if it is a little embarrasing lol xxx gl for otd hun am routing for u now have plenty of rest xxx 

Thanks pippi and lw xxx no not long to wait thank fully xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi, I know what you mean about blocking everything out, I couldn't concentrate when Marco was explaining about the catheter being seen on the screen I just wanted to get to the loo! 

I never thought about keeping the drugs for if I need them again , good idea.  I did  break into the third menopur dose but only for one injection and then they brought me in for Ec. It won't last though. How do you dispose of all the used injections  etc ?


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Dee x


----------



## stelpo

Glad your lone ranger made it LW - welcome to 2WW hell  

If its any consolation about the spotlight thing, they probably dont even think twice about it, its just their job....: ) How do you all know your estradiol measurement ? I havent a clue what mine was, but I do need the ovitrelle booster tomorrow so I guess it wasnt that high? 

Dee, I hope you get some answers about your mc's , sometimes the hardest part of all this is that there arent always clear answers - I've now had 2 early and one late mc's in 2 pregnancies 17 years apart! I really suck at this game. 

All the luck in the world to us all

S xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks stelpo hun x it is hard not knowing bit hopefully we will find out if anything is wrong if not then im gonna ask for extra progesterone suppositories just in case its that as i heard they can check u for low progesterone unless  ur pg but not sure x still at least they are doing things to try n find out xxx it horrible we have to suffer losses xxx just dont wanna go thru that again xxx gl for ur cycle hin xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Stelpo, I don't think they always tell you your estradiol , but also it's normal to need the ovitrelle, my level is just extra high  so think Marco wanted to reduce risk of OHSS as I'm also quite bloated. He said that you  need progesterone from the suppositories  to support possible pregnancy but you also need oestrogen and that's what ovitrelle  helps, its just I've got a lot so definitely won't need more !


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi Ladies

Well after waiting from 10am this morning ( when bloods were taken ) till 4,50pm I eventually got a call to say I have a positive but its only 5, and it has to be between 5 and 30 for a positive. She said it wasn't looking very hopeful! Im gutted. But..... there is still a tint winey bit of hope. I have to go back in on Monday for bloods and hope that my period doesn't come!

Im actually feeling a tad ****** off with the GCRM, has anyone encountered ' Anne ' the receptionist, im sorry but I think she is in the wrong job. All is fine with her, but the minute you question her shes a right snooty madame.. Anyone?? 

I called today at 3,30pm as I hadn't heard anything, she said ' everyone is in a meeting' I said ok, it just that I was told this morning that someone would call me around 1.30pm. ' she said, ' who told you that, I don't know why they would tell you that ' I said it was Claire that told me. she said ' well someone will call you before the end of the day. I got the call at 4.50pm ( 7 hour wait ) I then called to say that I wanted to put my consultation app in for marco, she said in a snotty voice ' marco is booked up for weeks' I said well im on a fresh cycle if my period comes and I want to ahead on day 19 for my last FET, so I would like to see him before that. As I say marco is very busy, its will be weeks'' not even an offer of a date or an alternative. I felt like saying ive just handed over 8 grand of my money and I cant get an app with my doctor for weeks. You know this isnt the bloody NHS, this private, paying through the nose clinic. Im not happy at all.. I just feel like its just another day in the office for them, but its not for us..

And another question, any that has had a FET, di they scsn you to check the lining of your womb for FET, cause they didn't do with me, how do they know what your lining is? They did the first cycle but not for my FET? Confused..

Im just feeling a bit let down today and to have to wait 7 ours to hear that news. . Not good at all

Now wondering if I have scarring or fibroids or something and don't want to go ahead with my last FET until I know, anyone else has scans for that at all, and know of cost?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Foreverhopeful really hope it's good news on Monday and your numbers improve-got everything crossed for you. It must have been an agonizing wait for you. They shouldn't have told you a time if they couldn't stick to it as they must know how difficult the wait is. 

I've spoken to so many people at the clinic and can't remember names but so far everyone has been fine. Sorry to hear about the way you were spoken to. It never ceases to amaze me how rude, unhelpful and abrupt people that work at these clinics can be. As if we don't have enough to deal with.


----------



## littlewhisper

Foreverhopefull, You must be feeling really frustrated, hearing uncertain news is difficult enough without a long wait and snotty receptionist! I would suggest you put in the comments section of the feedback or write in. I'm going to do that as I think on the whole it's a great clinic but there are one or two staff members that haven't quite registered that they are not working for the NHS !

I found all the theatre staff to be exceptional, but one or two of the nurses and yes possibly one receptionist (but  don't know which) to be a little offhand, condescending and sometimes just a bit rushed. I think some of them forget that we are not just patients that we may also be professionals and are able to cope with quite complex information!

But don't you give up yet I'm keeping fingers here crossed for you, maybe it's just a slow taker?

Take care 

LW x


----------



## stelpo

Whenever I've had results, its always been between 4 & 5pm they have called - they have a big meeting at 3ish every afternoon to review all the results with the consultants before they talk to the patients, just to ensure the correct information and instructions are given. I think it also takes a few hours for the blood results to come back. Looks like the wrong info was given regarding when someone would call you back?

BTW as someone who works in the NHS, we try to be nice to everyone too!  

Have a good weekend everyone!

S x


----------



## LilyFlower..

Foreverhopeful, sorry that your Beta came back low, FX'd it's just a late implanter and it gets higher!

With regards to a natural FET, I only had blood tests, no scans but maybe if I lived closer and went into the clinic to get my blood drawn, I may have. I just don't know.  Sorry I can't help.


----------



## LilyFlower..

I meant to say too that I never got my results until after 3pm each time, so I suspect there was a meeting and then folk got a call.  4.50pm is far too late in my opinion to get a Beta blood test result.  I'm sorry.


----------



## LilyFlower..

I'm glad you've got an appt next week to see about your recurrent miscarriages.  You must be in agony.  My friend lost her baby at 5 months last year and it's just awful.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry to hear Foreeverhopeful...a long wait until next Monday. Maybe you could try a home pregnancy kit over the weekend and see if the line is getting darker.
Althought maybe the ovitrelle gives a false positive .....maybe someone else here knows ?

I can't comment on the receptionist as most of my dealings have been with the satellite clinic. But sounds like someone messed up about the time...the receptionist should just apologise and say she'll find out...even if she feels there is noting to apologise for....you are the customer after. She could at least not be short with you.

Yea Lw, once you reconstituted the menopur,think it only lasts 28 days. I got a sharps container and the satellite clinic said to bring it into them for disposal. Guess you could bring it with you for the blood test on otd date...that's what I plan to do (once I don't forget it).


Steplo; the dr told me my estradiol levels before ec...when we were having a chat about the procedure etc.
I would never have thought of asking.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Heavy period arrived this morning, its all over, again! Bloody hell!!! 

Dee, what test are you getting done re your miscarriages? Is it through the gcrm?

I want a test to check for scaring, fibroids ect before I use my last Frozen embryo.. Don't want to get to the last one, it doesn't work and then start thinking about why.. Id rather do it before I have to go all the expense again of another round. Wonder if I could get it done on the nhs, think I need a chat with Marco, but......... hes booked for week apparently!

I feel like my life is obsessed again over this, and was hoping I wouldn't be in tis place again, but seems that I am


----------



## LilyFlower..

Oh no, I'm so sorry FH. Chemicals are awful aren't they. 

I was on clexane and prednisolone, were u on that too?  The only other option added bit I can do now is the scratch and EEVA.


----------



## MrsMacD

Foreverhopeful so sorry to hear your embie didn't make it. A BFN is bad enough but to have a glimmer of hope which is taken from you so quickly must be devastating. Sending big  . Look after yourself x


----------



## littlewhisper

So sorry Foreverhopefull, I was really hoping it would work out for you this time. You could  Book an appointment w ith Marco and even if it's a few weeks time you could see if there's anything you could get done in the meantime on NHS? Big hugs Hun 

Stelpo just wanted to say that an earlier comment wasn't mean't as a knock of NHS staff hun, I have close family that work within it too and have come across fantastic nurses etc. it's just easier to understand having a few bad encounters with individuals there with such a high volume of staff . At GCRM we are paying enough that every single staff member should be exceptional.


----------



## 8868dee

Forever: im so so sorry hun xxx its booming awful this journey sometimes hun take care xx no the sonographer at vale of leven sorted it out for us so our mc tests will be on nhs at vale xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Thanks girls, you are all a savour to my brain, don't know where I would be without this site, and all of you, to listen to the moans and groans. Thanks for taking your time to support me, it really means a lot..

Lilyflower = I was non medicated, don't know how they decide these things. Maybe third time round they will go with drugs..

Im def pushing for an exploratory this time, cant waste my last chance.. 

Im off out with girls this afternoon, bonus now is that I can get drunk!   So wish it were the other way around though..


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry forever hopefull. Think you should make the appointment with Marco, at least its a start to try get some explanation....I know you have to wait a few week but waiting a few weeks and hopefully getting some answers is better than risking your last FET.

Hope you enjoy your afternoon out with the girls...hopefully take your mind off it for a while.


----------



## stelpo

Have to say, after our 21 week loss, we got an appointment pretty quick with Marco, it wasn't straight away, but I didn't call them straight away - I think it was within a couple of weeks of my call though. Seeing as our daughters delivery was on jan 13 and next cycle was starting end of march, definitely couldnt have been too long!

Good luck

S x

Ps I didn't take the nhs staff thing personally lol, I am a sonographer and we get a lot of stick sometimes as sadly we can't always tell people what they want to hear and being blunt is the only way they will actually hear what you are saying - obv psychology comes into this and it's only when they really aren't taking in the news that we have to be like that, but its a tough call sometimes. Hope you can understand? Most folks are absolutely fine, but you can never tell how people will react to bad news.


----------



## LauraM2011

I'm so so sorry forever, I totally understand how you feel as it happened to me a few times. You could ask GCRM about taking clexane, prednisolone and aspirin after ET to see if perhaps you have an immune reaction to the embie which stops it from sticking. I asked to be put on these last year at GRI and I was given them without any tests, for me it wasn't the issue so it didn't make a difference, but for my friend it made all the difference and her 4th ET at GCRM worked which she believes was due to the extra drugs (she was the same age as you). She also had an intralipid infusion. For me the only thing that made a difference was using a sperm donor but my DH's sperm was really poor. I know you feel like getting back on it right away but don't get disheartened if you can't get appointments immediately. I think sometimes taking a break between cycles is better for your physical and mental health. I always took a couple of months off and did nice things with DH like go on a wee holiday. Take some time to recover and meanwhile formulate your plan of action. xxx


----------



## 8868dee

After our loss our appt is pretty quick its on 22 april i no marco is busy but if u make the appt forever love then u have a week or 2 to prepare urself for what u wanna say x fr us depending on what our mc tests sat i think we are gonna push for extra progesterone as i have a funny feeling thats our problem low/ fading profesterone as its funny we lose babies before placenta gets chance to properly take over xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Did gcrm keep giving you progesteron after your bfp dee? Seems in the states most clinics keep prescribing progesterone after ivf and a bfp. 
I suggested low progesterone as a reason to my mc last year (and on testing after ovulation my progesteron levels are a little low) but most specialists dismissed the low progesteron theory...but my mc was earlier than yours and I also have older eggs which prob caused my mc. Perhaps be prepared to stick to your guns if you want more progesterone prescribed.

Only 2 weeks to go till your scan Laura...good luck.

Hope you doing ok Foreeverhopeful and the day out with friends cheered you up a bit.

Had a small meltdown this morning, I am still taking my bbt althought I know with all the hormones and progesterone I can't interpret much....if they were going up i would not get too excited as its probably the progesterone etc.
But they dipped this morning and I just got the feeling I'm heading for a bfn on Friday. 
Husband was looking at the fridge, saying we need to clean the shelves...and when he turned around I was in tears!
He's more optimist and wants to keep all hope until we know for sure. Anyway we went out for an afternoon out which at least took my mind of things.


----------



## stelpo

Do all of you get progesterone after transfer? I did flare protocol, and they said I wouldnt need it, only the ovitrelle booster 4 days after transfer. As I got a BFP last year, I know it works, but it still makes me nervous as I was sure that was an issue in my first cycle at Aberdeen as I had a full AF starting a week before OTD despite progesterone being supposed to stop any bleeding.....confused.com!
2ww driving me insane already....

S x


----------



## Hertsgirl

I have a history of low progesterone/odd luteal phases so I insisted on getting enough extra crinone gels to last us until our first scan when I'll be 7w5d. I couldn't get a clear enough reason from gcrm for why they only prescribe it for 2 weeks and other clinics keep you on it for 8-12 weeks, so they said I could stay on it 'if I wanted'. I'd rather have another few weeks of the side effects than lose our little miracle. 

So, basically, they will prescribe you more but only if you push for it. 


Xxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

I have been wondering about progesterone, I don't know if mine was low or not, I got it checked twice to see if I had ovulated and both times they said I had without telling me levels ( never thought to ask) when woul you ask for more during the two week wait?

Pippi hun, I was just about to ask about bbt as it crossed my mind this morning, but you said something earlier that I agreed with which was that you'd rather not know than know its BFN. I'd say stop doing the BBT ( temps can dip at implantation too) and just sit it out that way you can't stress too much. It's not long now til OTD!

People mentioned side effects of progesterone, what are these? Am only on day3 of crinone Gels. Now paranoid that my estradiol will fall ( boobs have gone down a bit) and what if I did need the booster. Hmmm mind games.

Hertsgirl how you feeling anyway, any symptoms of that lovely BFP  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Girls, 

Thought I was being strong, think its because I was surrounded by loved ones all weekend. Went to the clinic today to give the obligatory bloods tests for there ' negative' stats and every time I drive up there I think to myself ' this is the place where they make dreams come true ' though for a second time, just not for me. Ended up sitting in reception is tears, and I don't cry much! Sat given my blood in tears, I was a wreck, bad morning...

Im getting confused with all the drugs chat... My FET was non medicated.. I only was given 8 clicks of ovitrelle and that was it, I assume this is progesterone and estrodril? I wonder why some of you are given drugs and some not. I feel now, that im going to need drugs to help me, and was wondering about more progesterone. You would think at my age, 5 months off 40, that they would be giving me all that the can to help me along. I see some girls getting 18 clicks of ovitrelle, and then peccaries every day..  What is Crione gel and what do you do with it?

Also Laura, thanks for youre post, what are all the things you mention..  Clexone, Predisolone? And what's a intralipid infusion. OMG, I thought i knew a lot about IVF as ive had my head stuck in a computer for 8 months reading about it, but im lost..

You are all so right about me chilling a bit, im trying, but ive got the bit between my teeth and I want answers yesterday, I feel that id get an app quicker with the NHS, takes so long and youre paying top dollar, anyway I shall not rant on about the cost again!

Supposed to be working from home and all I can think about is our wee life, the wee dot with a heartbeat that didnt make it again.. :-(

Much love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Foreverhopefull, So sorry Hun that you had a bad morning, it probably just made it real getting the blood test and hearing the facts.  

I can only speak for me , I'm on long protocol, they use that in many cases but sometimes if age is a factor it allows you to yield more eggs. I still only yielded 6! . But the Prostap I started with is for down regulating ( basically stopping you ovulate)  and then menopur for stimulating ovaries/ follicles and I got a 250 dose of ovitrelle to trigger ovulation for EC. You wouldn't get any of that if doing an FET as they are for before EC. The ovitrelle booster of 8 clicks , as Marco explained is because you need a little estradiol to help develop the embryo once it's  transferred. The crinone gel is to provide progesterone also to support the development of the embryo. So it's really just the progesterone you didn't get but this maybe some how accounted for in your short protocol I wouldn't know. Maybe ask them about it?

I guess we all have different starting points based on our own fertility issues, best to ask them about your particular circumstances . 


Hope you get peace of mind from your meeting.

Lw x


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: no hun said i would make my own progrsterone to support a pregnancy x tge only time i had progesterone after transfer was on my fresh cycle and i had to stop taking it day before otd x i only had 1 hcg blood test that was on otd and not sure if i was checked for progesterone or not they didnt say x 

Lw: i was on long protocol on my fresh cycle i ended up with 7 eggs x 

Forever: i can sympathise with u hun as i want answers yesterday too x roll on thursday x


----------



## LilyFlower..

littlewhisper, thanks for the info, I never really thought why I had another ovitrelle shot after ET but that makes sense.  I never had progesterone support with my treatment at the GCRM but it was standard protocol with Ninewells in Dundee.  It never helped me and never kept AF at bay either, as some ladies say.

I think the side effects of progesterone support is constipation.  TMI...it's a bit messy at times down there too! lol

Foreverhopeful, so sorry that you had to go through that today, it's awful when they insist you get bloods done when you know it's going to be horrible news.  I'd have been exactly the same.  I had to get umpteen blood tests after my chemical too and I just went to the docs to get mine done as I'm miles away, but I was so upset having to do that. Big Hugs!!!


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

LW, thanks. and LF, thanks too x

Yeh im fine with all the drugs during cycle, just unsure of all the drugs you can get to help if your having problems. When I had my consultation, Marco told me id get progesterone. When the clinic called me to book in my FET, I told them this and said, I am to get progesterone, though I have ovitrele in the fridge, lady said that not progesterone, I said ok. Thinking that they would suppyi it to me.. The get to FET day, nusrse says, ' so you have your drugs for tonight ' I said no and told her what receptionist had said and what Marco had said. She said ok, and gave me a shot of the HCG there and then. I though that wad the progesterone, so now im confused, marco told me id be getting some, though it seems I haven't, even though I mentioned it twice. So I am no further forward.. I think I may just need to ask him on the 3rd may. Confused.com..................

Sigh....... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Stelpo i did flare too and was only given 8 clicks of Ovitrelle 1 week after initial one. I questioned it too because everyone speaks about the pessaries and i got them on my iui  cycle too but the nurse assured me i didn't need any the injection would be enough

Hertsgirl hope you are keeping well 

Foreverhopeful sorry to hear you were so upset at the clinic. I think we are all strong to a certain degree just for going through this process but you have been through a lot and people understand that so cry away

Pippi i can relate. i had my meltdown last night - must be a 8dpt meltdown (i think you were a day after me) . For me i had stomach pains and convinced myself af was coming. I was upstairs by myself at the time and DH came later and asked why my eyes were puffy so i broke down again. Like your DH mine was more optimistic and said it could be good signs well. There's a lot to be said about having a more positive DH especially when you are a glass half empty person like me. At least we only only have have 4 more days until we find out.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

4 days left, o girls lots of good luck coming your way, some of us have to start getting BFP soon..............


----------



## Pippi_elk

Foreverhopeful: that was a tough morning. hope the staff were sympathetic to you. its a pity you could n't even get it done at your gp ...less painful than going back to Gcrm directly after you got Af. 

Maybe they don't give progesteron during FET as they have nt stopped your normal ovulation cycle? So you'd ovulate as normal and the corpeus leteum (spell?) that's left after the egg has left will produce its own progesterone.
In ec from what I understand when they remove the whole follice the also take out the corpeus letum. 
But you need to get clarification fro Marco on why he said you should have it and then you didn't get it.

Dee: I know when I had my mc i continued to take my temp and they stayed up despite the foetus having died 1 or 2 weeks earlier. So think low progesterone was nt the case in my mc. Not that that helps you and not pushing you down the route of bbt taking as some people find it stressful. 

Sorry to hear you have meltdown too MrsM...but glad Im not alone. It's really tough to keep it all together during this 2 ww. They say af signs are good....but it's so easy for me to say that to you but not to take that advice myself. Althought I don't have any af signs yet....af would be due on wed for me if this was a normal cycle as I have usually only have a 11 day luteal phase. Please please stay away as think having to do the blood test on Friday will be much harder as forever hopefull as just experienced.
I'm definatley a glass half empty person too but think it would be worse to come to otd being quite optimistic only to be told bad news. I prefer to torture myself for days 

Lw, good advice about my temps....I took them last night and they went back up but had such a crap nights sleep that don't know if I can really rely on them. Maybe just one more night of temp taking and then I'll get dh to hid the thermometer. I sound like an addict 
The leaflet says side effects of progesterone are headache, drowisness, Breast tenderness, vaginal irritation, spotting.
My breast are still a bit bigger in size but have come down a bit from last week i think, don't think the 2nd ovitrelle made any difference to them so i doubt you have anything to worry about Lw.


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: my mc ended 2 weeks prior to coming away so was a mmc but not sure if thats because my progesterone was still high or if it was hcg that stopped baby from coming away but at my appt next week (mondsy) im gonna ask marco about it see what he says and hopefully will no more once results come thru not sure how long that will take x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Anyone ever dealt with Dr Santanu Asharia, as he has an appointment this Thursday or next Thursday, though ive never dealt with him? Iv actually got an app with my own GP Monday next week just to chat to him re what tests can be done, but I feel im sort of going in blind as im not o sure what im asking for or asking to get tested for, any help would be appreciated on this one? 

Think ill see what the doc says and then ill decide if I want that app with Santanu or wait until 7th may to see Marco..

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Dee the other thing you could talk to Marco about is PGS. I'm sure you'll have looked into it, but I was just reading that they've modified it to be more effective and can do it at GCRM. It's quite expensive but so is everything in this difficult process!  LW x


----------



## LauraM2011

Foreverhopeful - prednisolone is a steroid which is used for ladies with overactive immune systems to stop the immune system from regarding the embryo as a foreign body and killing it off before it has time to implant (your immunity can be tested but I'm not sure if GCRM do this and it's probably expensive). I've never had the intralipid infusion but I think it helps with the immune system also, it's given to you via a drip, GCRM do this but don't know the cost. Clexane is a blood thinner, some ladies have clotty blood which hinders implantation so clexane is supposed to help this. You can read about immune issues here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0 . As I mentioned these drugs worked for my friend! She took them after ET and for the first trimester of her pregnancy.

MrsMacD - I had quite a bit of cramping before my BFP so it was a good sign for me and hopefully you too! It can be a sign that your uterus is stretching to make way for the pregnancy. The hormones can also slow up your digestion so you may find your crampy due to wind - sorry tmi 

Pippielk - thanks, it can't come quick enough! 10 sleeps to go!

Good luck to those getting close to OTD 

Laura xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

So can anyone tell me how you work out when AF would be due, where normally its from ovulation and my luteal is 14days, do I take it from the date if trigger shot, EC or ET? Got myself confused


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lw I think you treat Ec day as ovulation day, thats how I am predicting that Af would arrive tomorow for me as i only have 11 day luteal phase

got nice bit of cramping last night but no Af yet. my temps thought have plunged again so think sunday nights peak was just a blip. they are really low considering I am taking progesterone.
Think I am heading for a BFN. well I knew the odds were against us so just need to prepare myself mentally....


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Pippi, I'll use the EC date then. Not giving up hope for you, sod the bbt I say we've got so many hormones doing weird stuff to us , let's just think its not over til it's over


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: im already gonna ask that lol but the only thing woth that is that i have been pregnant full term with my little girl (almost 12 yrs lol) so if it is pdg surely i would have lost her too but still uts worth asking x 

Lw: egg collection is always ovulTion day hun xxx take it from then xxx 

Gl to all testing soon xxz


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Dee

There was an article I read the other day on a woman that did PGD, she got 10 embryos and the test showed that none of them very viable. She said to the consultant , well is there any point of us trying again and the consultant said , yes, as if the clinic use a different protocol on you next time round we may get a different outcome, so there is always hope. I was thinking to myself, well does that mean that a certain protocol can be affecting our embryos and by the sounds of what he was saying the answer was yes..

PGD tell us outcomes of the quality of that egg/ embryo where as, all the clinic can tell us is the quality of the embryo but not the quality of the egg, and marco told me this also. He said to me you have 3 top AA Blasts... but the eggs can be chromosomally abnormal but we have no way of knowing that..

My embryologist also said that there will only ever be 50% of the embryos viable for implantation, even if they are the highest grades, so its pot luck,, I think this is why they want to encourage all to use EVVA now as they can check at exactly what point the embies divide and that is critical to knowing which ones at the best to implant... Though where does the cost end.....

So hows that for a head F*c*..

Info on PGD http://www.hfea.gov.uk/preimplantation-genetic-diagnosis.html

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Interesting thoughts foreverehopefull. For me since I am aged over 40 I think I will save my money and just get to transfer back the best 3 as the array test is almost the price of a cycle of Ivf. On this my first cycle of ivf, there were 3 forrunners so we just went with that. i know the embryo testing would act as a diagnostic indicator as to why one would be getting bfn all the time. ....if its shows the embryos are non viable then its probably not down to immune issues etc. 

Just need lots of money...


----------



## stelpo

Hi Pippi, I'm with you - at my age I have only ever had three good embryos suitable for transfer each time so there is really not much point to EEVA for us, and GCRM haven't suggested it either to be fair. I guess the array test might be a good idea for chromosome info, but where does it all end? And which chromosomal disorders do you discard? At some point mother nature has to take over i guess.
This game is so hard isnt it?

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone, 

Pippi, MrsGlasgow and MrsMacD how are you three getting on? It's Only a few days to go are you holding out?

Stelpo Was wondering when is your OTD I know we are close cycle dates ?


----------



## 8868dee

Forever thats good info hun i will deffo ask marco when i go next monday but if my embryos are non viable then my question is how come i got pg twice x i think its more to do with me inside my body but its worth asking x the reason i think its something like progesterone or something in me is because i have now lost 2 babies at almost the same stage so therefore there myst be something inside me stopping the baby growing x    xxx if u see what i mean x 

Gl all who is testing soon xxx


----------



## stelpo

Hi LW, OTD for me is 23rd - having bloods taken here and posting to clinic - dreading it already, though if its a BFN I'm presuming AF will arrive a few days before, it always has before : ( I wish I could be more positive for this cycle...

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

I'll be keeping fingers crossed for you hun    My DH has just been told he has to go to USA with work so will be away for OTD!!   it means either way I can't tell anyone because I want to see him in person first . He's not back til 28thh !


----------



## Pippi_elk

Dee: my opinion of chromosomes issues is that things could develop ok for the frist few weeks but then suddenly stop when the chromosomal issues becomes significant...so just because you get to 8-9 weeks does nt mean there were no chromosomal issues.

Oh no Lw, that will be a doubly tough otd. If he could only delay travel by a day or two. ....well if the news is good you'll be fine ! Just might need the support if its the opposite but hopefully you will be so excited that you won't mind him not being there.
I'm still feeling pretty pessimistic due to my crap temperatures so can't take more negativity  fromPOAS as well.


----------



## 8868dee

Stelpo: im keeping everything crossed for ur cycle hun xxx 

Pippi: yeah that makes sense but do u think there could of beem cromosomal probs with both embryos as i read that chromosomal probs is usually a one off thing ? 

Lw: aww thats pants hun that ur dh is away on otd xxx and am kweping it all crossed that this cycle is a bfp for u xx whatever ur result tho we are here for u xxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi ladies

Been keeping up to date with your progress and hope the 2ww is going ok for you all. I am keeping everything crossed for you  

This may be a silly question however to any ladies dealing with low sperm, is there a number that's sufficient for ICSI in gcrm? Is there a certain amount that the consultants say is ok? 

I Know it only takes one however wasn't sure if there should be a decent baseline to start with to allow for a successful fertilisation.

I'm waiting on my consultation and that question has been on my mind. And then I wondered could for example my dh provide a few samples and then gcrm freeze them to increase the numbers?

If any of you ladies have any experience of this I would love got hear from you as I'm worrying bout everything right now!

Good luck again to you all 

Xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies hope you are all well . 

Well as well as we can be during our journeys .

Pippi I'm with you on the poas. 

We considered it last Friday and Sunday lol but I just couldn't . They have never brought me a good news before so I must say I've not! Not long till otd ,now phew it's been a long wait . Feeling rather pessimistic myself , keep thinking af will arrive before Friday .

Had a little melt down tonight , having a bad day so housework has kept me busy tonight.

Lots of luck for lots of BFP s ladies

Hoping and praying not as far as i know . we had ten from my dh samples x 2 frozen . on the day we got none useable so thank goodness for out back ups  x x x


----------



## stelpo

Hi Hoping, I'm your woman!!  
This is the exact issue we are dealing with - the first sample my DH supplied had only 6 sperm in it - not 6 million, just 6....he went on wellman  meds etc, and at the time of our first ICSi in Aberdeen, they got a much better sample, I cant remember how much, it was still low, but for him it was a big improvement - but still low enough that it def had to be ICSI.
Moved to GCRM and his first sample there had only 1 in it! They suggested delaying for a month or two so he could give a couple of samples to store to use as back up *if* we needed it on the day. I had a chat with the embryology lab manager the following day who was lovely, as I wanted to check whether it was even worth pursuing as it was so low, but she said that every sample will vary, but if you are starting with a low number, the difference can seem bigger. Following??  He went back on his own and left another sample which they said was OK, not sure if they gave him a count, but they froze 3 straws. First cycle with them, there was enough in the fresh sample but BFN, second cycle, they couldnt find any sperm at all  (!) so we had to use one of the frozen straws, and that resulted in our BFP with twins, both of whom we sadly lost weeks apart.
He went back again and left another cycle prior to our most recent cycle, and they got 10 straws - said it was the best they had seen from him. Again, we didnt need it, all they said was there was sperm in the sample but didnt elaborate about how many! 

So I guess I'm trying to say that you cant get much worse than we had, except to have never have any at all - but I would say having a frozen back up is pretty essential. I wasnt impressed with Aberdeen as when I specifically asked (during stimms)  what would happen if it was a really low sample on the day they totally brushed me off - and exactly this scenario occurred in Glasgow, but they had recommended having a backup thank god. My Dh was actually quite keen to use one of the frozen straws anyway this time, I guess it takes the pressure off a bit? We didnt need it, but he knew it was there at least.

Sorry for long winded reply, hope it helps!

S x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hoping and praying sorry on my mobile didn't see your question re fertilisation .we were told by macro they had success with 1 sperm before . To be honest if we had got 1 or 2 from each sample i think they would have frozen them for us . We thought my dh would need surgical sperm retrieval but they said no to try and freeze .We were over the moon when we got 10( highest he had , previously had to cancel before Chritmas as got none in both samples ) and then another 10 on his second sample for freezing .

They got 19 eggs on the day ,19 injected with icsi , 13 fertilised ,8 moved on to day 2 and day 3. So it can happen with very few sperm  . By day 3 we had 2 front runners so and none of the others made it to freeze .


----------



## MrsMacD

It's all over for us. AF was due today and on cue it arrived right before i was leaving to go to work-great timing! I guess we are just lucky we got as far as we did with my stats. Don't feel anything at the moment i guess it's because i have a whole day of work to get through before i can let it sink in. No idea what we are going to do next  

Good luck to Pippi and MrsG for Friday.


----------



## littlewhisper

MrsMacD so sorry to hear that hun sending big hugs   xx


----------



## LauraM2011

So so sorry MrsMacD


----------



## Pippi_elk

so sorry to hear MrsMacD. hope you get through the day...awful having to go to work without having time to deal with bfn


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

So sorry to hear that mrs macd . Hope your making it through your day at work . Take care x x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

I am so so sorry to hear that Mrs MacD....this journey is such a heartache! I hope you are doing ok!

Stelpo & MrsGlasgow - thank you so much for this information. My DH SA in January was 15k total, but not sure from that sample what was viable as no analysis could be done. He has since had an operation for Varicocele 8 weeks ago and I am waiting to 12 weeks to see if that makes any positive changes to his SA.  

He has also been on vitamins but not sure if they will make any difference.

That is really good about the frozen back up and really reassuring. 

thank you again for this info...and good luck to all the ladies who will be testing in the next few days!

xxxxxxx


----------



## stelpo

Mrs MacD


----------



## 8868dee

Sorry to hear that mrsmacd xxx huggs for u xxx


----------



## stelpo

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow Dee xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanka stelpo xxx i just hope it goes quickly sooner its done the sooner i can get results x not sure what they will test for as its nhs but im sure tey will test most things to do with recurrent mc xxx


----------



## stelpo

Will be interested to see what they test for - I took clexane and prednisolone on all three cycles at GCRM which was supposed to help with immune issues which can cause m/c, Marco said the immune testing was expensive, but the empirical treatment was not and there was no harm in taking it anyway so i went with that. I guess my age and previous mc, along with suspected implantation issues came into that though. 

Good luck!

S x


----------



## 8868dee

I will ask them what they test for x i suppose its worth me asking marco what he suggests tho as my baby already implanted it seems to me its like my body attacks the baby or thinks it foreign so gets rid of it as i get to week 9 then all goes wrong x i dont know x loads of family say to me what if i cant carry boys but as we didnt know the sex not sure if there is truth in that x


----------



## MrsRed

Good luck with your appt today Dee. I hope you get some answers hun xxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Good luck Dee with your appointment today x hope you get some insight into what may cause the problem xx

Stelpo - I was in work rushing yesterday when responding to your info on SA for ICSI and wanted to say I am so sorry about your losses, really wish this journey wasn't as cruel  . Wishing you all the very best for this time x x 

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Thanks ladies for your support. Hoping to hear good news on here tomorrow to get the thread back on a positive path.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hello ladies well looks like the good news isn't coming from me . Af started so burst out crying at work , really tried to hold it together but couldn't  !came home and poas and its a bfn for us I'm afraid . Really hoping for BFPs for all you other ladies testing soon x x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Mrs macd and Mrs glasgow, im so so sorry to hear your bad news. I had my BFN on Saturday, so I feel your awful pain and disappointment, hugs to you both, this is a horrific journey!

I decided not to wait to see marco in may, just cant wait that long, so I have an appointment with DR Santanu today instead, so will let you all know of the outcome.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all i have been for my bloods they took 5 vials lol and tey test for thrombilia (blood clottjng disorder), karyotyping , sticky blood (aps) chromosomes/ gene different types so wuite a few and results will be bk in a month so gotta wait ages. Oh and now told dh gotta make an appt for same tests wish we knew that when appt was made we could of done them together 

Gl at ur appt forever hun mine is on monday xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Dee was that app with your GP you've just had? As I  also have a GP app on Monday, though going to ask what tests I need done today with gcrm then go to the GP and get them done, so DH needs to be there also?

So did they say that there things can cause the problem? x


----------



## MrsMacD

MrsG so sorry to hear it was bad news for you aswell. It's so difficult trying to hold it together especially when you have to go into work and pretend everything is fine. Hope you get lucky next time x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

MrsG  - I am so sorry to hear your result....hope you are ok!! I am gutted for you!!

They often say the first time try is like a trial run! I know that probably doesnt help but fingers crossed for your next try! xx

Dee - Thats great you got all of those tests on the NHS! Does GCRM also do these tests?

xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

so sorry to hear MrsGlasgow. I don't think I'd be able to keep it together in work either if Af arrived. this ttc is really tough.


----------



## LilyFlower..

So sad news, all the BFN's.  I must admit I'm a wreck when I've done IVF and got all my BFN's.  I need time off work, a day or so usually.  It's very tough indeed.  Big hugs to everyone going through this.


----------



## littlewhisper

MrsGlasgow really sorry to hear that, have been keeping fingers crossed for you. I think it's been so exciting the build up but of course this waiting only to get bad news is the worst part. Sorry Hun  


Pippi still got fingers crossed for you for tomorrow. it's so hard to stay positive. I was on another thread and they are all talking about symptoms that I don't have but just trying not to think about it.

LW x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey Girls

Well I had my app with DR Santanu today ( that's his first name, cant remember his second mane )

I didn't even need to ask about blood tests and drugs. Straight away he told me about Prednisolone ( steroid to help implant ) and Cleaxne ( blood thinner ) and said that he suggested I take these. I aske about progesterone and he said at gcrm they don't recommend it, as they don't think it makes any difference on my protocol ( Gonal F ) He also recommended I do the pipelle scratch again which I wont look forward too!

He mentioned PGS, DNA testing and the IV drip thing, the infusion. ( cant remember name ). Though said all these were more expensive.. He also mentioned a laparoscopy though ive had one of then done.. And all was ok..

He said it could be my age, or the egg or sperm may not be chromosomally normal, or something above so they will start with the drugs. I didn't ask how much the drugs costs, so must call tomorrow..

Everything was mentioned, though he left is upto me what I wanted to take, though as I say suggested the drugs due to lower cost

I just feel there is always so much ambiguity, they can never tell you anything definitive which is annoying, though I suppose its just the way it is..  

xx


----------



## LilyFlower..

I must say the clexane and prednisone are inexpensive in comparison to the IVF price. So I'd do that.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi everyone

I have a quick question in relation to protocols. What day of your cycle does each protocol start on? I have an appointment finally booked in may for gcrm and thinking I will be starting treatment in June but wasn't sure what day things start.

Thank you xxxx


----------



## LilyFlower..

If you're on the flare protocol I'm sure mine was on day 21 of my cycle.


----------



## Bella3714

Hi ladies. Had my follow up meeting with Marco yesterday after another chemical pregnancy. He mentioned pipelle and was wandering if anyone has tried this and what it costs. 

Thanks x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hoping and praying, I was on the long protocol so got down regulation injection 7 days before my period was due. Then when period arrived, 3 days later had baseline scan and started stimulation injections.

Forever hopefully, yea its a pity they can't pin point something specific. It all seems so trial and error. Good luck with trying the drugs, probably best to start with the cheapest option.

Thanks Lw, so nervouse for tomorrow. On constant kicker watch the past 2 days. Today and yesterday there have been a number of half hours periods when I really feel af is on her way.....but so far they have passed without anything happening...still expect to wake up tomorrow to af. That's the main symptom i have...and that's only been in the last 2 days. Nipples were sore yesterday but fine today.
Like you I don't know if that's good or bad. Probably really can't read anything into any symptoms due progesterone.


----------



## MrsRed

Hi ladies I'm so sorry to read about all these BFNs, I know how heart breaking it is. I have had three failed cycles and two failed FETs (so FIVE!!!! ETs in total) where you put all your energy physically & mentally in to a cycle for it to end in failure. It's a torturous process and only folk who have been through it understand, others can't even imagine what we go through. 

I was thinking, should I give up? Time is not on my side BUT I switched to GCRM, tried a new protocol (flare), had the pipelle scratch (not that bad honestly) and took steroids and clexane for the first time and got my BFP. It's not my first BFP but I'm now over 6wks which is the furthest I've got and awaiting my scan. I pray that this is my time, but what I'm trying to say is, if you have it in you to continue do carry on . . . I honestly believe its sometimes just a numbers game and your next cycle has every chance of working. Don't give up on your dream and hopefully we'll all get there one day soon x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Mrs Red I am so happy for you wishing you all the best in your pregnancy.

I haven't started my first treatment yet but have been hovering in this post and I'm absolutely terrified of even more disappointment but if you don't try then you will never know and if its a positive outcome it will eclipse all the bad stuff.

Pippi and Lf thank you for the information, last question I promise  I will stop annoying you, do you know what determines which protocol you are put on? 

Pippi and little whisper  I am keeping everything crossed for you both! Xxxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi hope and pray = Its various things that decide the protocol, Age, AMH, Scans.. Hope this helps.

Bella=  Ive ha the pipelle, its about £85.00, its def worth a go, and there has been a lot of success stories from it. Not with me thought im afraid. Good luck!

Mrs Reed, = Thanks, makes me feel better.!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Forever:i had the tests done at the vale of leven hospital in alexandria hun xx they said all of what they tested me for could cause recurrent mc but that 95 % of the time the results come back negative meaning nothing wrong genetically or in my blood they also said it could be progesterone and if i fall pg again with ivf to get progesterone tested or have pesseries just incase x  

Mrsglasgow: im so sorry hun xxx take care xxx 

Hopingandpraying: i had te tests done on nhs but i think gcrm would do the tests tho not completly sure and if nhs nurse didnt offer the tests we were gonna ask gcrm x 

Mrsred: i really hope this is ur time u so deserve it 


So sorry for the bfns xxx dont lose hope xxx


----------



## LauraM2011

Good luck Pippi, fingers and toes crossed for you   

Really sorry to hear about the BFNs. Hold onto your hope and don't give up.   xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Hoping and praying, at least got through first week have been doing nice things and taking my mind off it. Actually got some niggles on both sides last night after all my moaning about having nothing. Just hope it's not cysts bursting ( lovely) not that I had cysts but did have a lot of immature follicles which seems to be my fertility issue.

Dee glad to hear you got some tests done which hopefully help identify or eliminate some possible reasons. Forever good that you have some options, I guess there is never one definitive answer as our bodies are so complex and it could be one or a combination of things, you know what they say - science is about experimentation and discovery and what we knew yesterday will be different from what we know tomorrow.
Hope you get some new answers  

Pippi really crossing everything for you Hun hope its a great outcome   xx


----------



## stelpo

Everything crossed for you Pippi!

I am finding this 2ww soooooo hard! OTD not til Tuesday and its doing my head in, I'm so tempted to test early, but I KNOW its too early and won't help at all cos I'll just freak about whether its a true result or not! I have been so good in the past and have avoided the testing early lark, not sure why I'm so much more tempted this time. It was this day last cycle (9dp2dt) that I had some implantation bleeding, so I'm kind if hoping to see something today in a weird kind of way, but nada so far : ( Not sure if you would always have implantation bleeding or not, or if it can vary pregnancy to pregnancy?

Yours, going mad,

S xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Oh no Stelpo, try and hold out. I've been ok this week as have been meeting friends for lunch etc. try to give yourself a set of tasks to do or you'll go crazy I'm sure I was until I made arrangement ( difficult if you're at work though? ) I've hadniggles but they seem to get less and less! 

  for all of us !! LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks for the well wishes Laura, Steploe and Lw, still waiting to hear from them...the tension is unbelievable. My main symptom at the moment is upset stomach/diarrhea (sorry tmi). Don't know if its good, bad sign or maybe its just nerves !
Nurse said this morning that some people say crinone gives them a 'dragging' feeling...so maybe that is what this is.

Yea yea keep busy Steploe and Lw.....but I could nt concentrate in work this week at all...very unproductive but think I managed to look busy!

Congrats to mrs red..good to see some good news on here.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Not looking great, my beta levels are 5. So not a total negative but have to go back on Monday for a blood test to rule out an ectopic pregnancy etc. (or to see if levels double which I don't hold out much hope for)
Just feel a bit numb....but glad to have the phone call over with....don't really know what to feel at the minute.


----------



## LilyFlower..

Aww Pippi Im sorry, that's such a shame. Hugs.


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi been holding my breath for you all day. Not sure what to say because it's not clear what's happening I guess. You may feel different,  but I think that at least something has happened rather than nothing and now it's just waiting to see what transpires but if it doesn't work out you know you were close. That might not be what you want to hear but it's what I feel for your situation Hun. Take care and see what the story is on Monday    xx


----------



## wanabmum

Hi Ladies could  i gate crash and ask a question? Does Gcrm do Hcg blood tests on a Saturday?


----------



## stelpo

Aww Pippi, what a nightmare! FX for rising levels!

Wannabe, I dont think they do, I'm pretty sure they said that any bloods i have sent them have had to be there by Friday as they dont do them at weekends. I dont think they have their own lab, not sure about that, but the impression i get is that they do a lab run in the morning and get the results back in the afternoon - no harm asking though. I think at the weekend, they are only there in the morning for any EC or ET they have to do, then they are off the afternoon.

S x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi to all 

Thanks for all your comments ladies , it really does help speaking to others who have been through it .

Pippi hoping Monday brings better news for you . Take it easy over the weekend, still got everything crossed for you.

Stelpo hope your staying strong and not testing . I just worried it would cause more stress I did .try to stay busy.

Mrs red keeping keeping everything crossed for you this time .

Wanabmum sorry not sure about that .

I got my call today and no surprise it was a bfn .  just wondering does anyone have any experience if they are worthwhile ? I have An Nhs appt. at gri a week on Monday so will be switching there  .not sure if a review appt is still worthwhile at gcrm ? My dh thinks we should wait a few months but I feel ready for a 2nd try and think after the shock hell probably be ready for another try . 

Think of all you other ladies and hoping to hear lots of good news x x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Lol was meant to say if the review appts are worthwhile ?


----------



## 8868dee

lw : thanks hun yeah least tehy can either confirm or eliminate any possible problems xxx

stelpo: remember what u told me when i was having that bfn cycle but was doing my head in tghen i got all thos neg pos results hun it wasnt worth the aggro xx please try n hold out if u can my sweet xxx


pippi: oh hun im so sorry am hoping bloods on onday will be double what they are now fx fx xxx 


wannabe: im pretty sure but not 100% but i think that they send their bloods to southern general so i would say no they dont do hcg saturdays as i have had all mine done on a friday xxx


mrsglasgow: sorry for ur bfn hun xx i have a review appt on monday and i think they are helpful as u can ask questions about what to do next ect and  they can advise u better in person rather than on phone i think which you can then take to gri and tell them what gcrm said to u about future cycles might help ur cycle a gri be better x xxx gl at ur appt with gri hun xx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all,

Not been on in a while, been licking my wounds, but feeling a bit better now after a rotten few weeks.  Onwards and upwards   

  foreverhopeful and MrsGlasgow

Good luck   Stelpo and littlewhisper for next week   

Pippi - hope you get good news on Monday  

wannabmum - they definitely don't give blood results on a Saturday.  They will take your blood but it won't go anywhere until Monday. I had a baseline on a Saturday before and they couldn't check the hormone levels til the Monday from my bloods.

Hopingandpraying - on short protocol I started stims on day 2 or 3 with no down regulation.  I done short protocol as I over stimulated on long and I much prefer it.  Good luck

Laura and Mrsred - hope you are both keeping well x

Bella - pipelle was nowhere near as bad as I expected it only takes a minute.  

Not got my review until 1st May but given I will have to wait a couple of AFs to cycle again there is no rush, plus think I want to go on holiday and create a bit of distance from the last 3 cycles as it has been an intense 10 months.  Need to stay positive xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi clairabella hun welcome back xxx is pipelle that endo scratch thing lots were having recently ?


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks everyone for your comments. I'll do a home pregnany test over the weekend and see if it picks up anything/or starts to darken. I got the impression from the nurse that they are hoping for it to be zero on Monday ....and that I get af. Don't think there is much hope for increassing levels...

All hopes on Lw and Steplo for next week....

Welcome back clarabella, glad to hear you are in better form now.


----------



## littlewhisper

Welcome back Clairabella, good to hear from you, you are such a positive person to have on the forum and glad you are starting to at least think a tiny bit about future plans xx  

Pippi still hoping for miracles for you xx

AFM  Am getting prepared as DH leaves for USA on Sunday   then really got to occupy my mind til Thursday but got a few things planned and a doggie to walk so hopefully will not pass too slowly.

LW x


----------



## LauraM2011

Pippi - that's awful having to wait till Monday  . I was thinking it was a good sign that AF hadn't turned up. Thinking of you  .

MrsG - so sorry about your BFN  . I think reviews are useful, you just need to have a good think about all the questions you want to ask.

Stelpo - pls step away from the POAS! I only got a faint line the night before OTD so I think it's way too early for you. You want to hold onto your hope for as long as poss. You should try to hold off till Monday. 

Claira - so glad ur feeling wee bit better. It's amazing how you can feel at the lowest you've early felt and then slowly you start to pick yourself up. Fertility treatment defo makes you a stronger person!

Everything crossed for lw and stelpo  

Hi to everyone else that I've missed xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lw and Laura, really no hope for Monday as when i POAS absolutely noting. Just hoping it will be zero on Monday and that Af arrives. Good luck Lw with dh going away. Don't know what I've have done differently this week if I had to relive it....so no advice to offer you. As everyone said the injections and ec and et are a walk in the park compared to the run up to otd. Think my symptoms were just Ibs afterwards....


----------



## LauraM2011

Sorry to hear that Pippi   . xxxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi ladies

Apologies if this has been covered before but wondered if anyone could recommend a good acupuncture specialist in Glasgow?

I have tried one lady a few months ago and it was fine, however would like to try someone else as would like a better experience.

Hope everyone is doing ok.

LW and Stelpo I'm praying its your time this week   

Xxxx


----------



## stelpo

Hi guys, pretty sure it's all over for us again as I started bleeding today and otd isn't until tues :-(
So disappointed.


----------



## stelpo

Hoping, I went to Alan Hunter at Napiers this cycle and liked him - he also comes to the clinic if he can, I didn't organise until the last minute so went to his clinic instead but he was very accommodating and came in early to fit me in! 

S x


----------



## Tracey42

Hi Everyone 

I've not posted in a month, though have been reading everyones posts, as I didn't want to be the person who jinsked the BFP streak. 

We got a BFN on 22nd March. Really upset at the time and it was equally hard watching the disappointment in my DH eyes whilst trying to be supportive to me. On a positive note, I responded 100% better than the last time, only injected for 8 days - a lower dose, plus more eggs were collected and transferred. So we are taking some positives away from our final IVF attempt. 

At my age statistically 80% of my remaining eggs are chromosonally abnormal and I worry about the long term effect this treatment has on the body so we've decided to move to donor egg IVF. 
We have two clinics in mind but will likely go with Reprogenisis in Prague as they have great success rates, specialise in 40+ fertility issues and have lots of cutting egg treatments and technology. They also offer own egg IVF and ICSI at a fraction of the price of the UK. We're hoping to start treatment June/July as it's the start of my summer holiday - I get the school holidays  

I can't fault the GCRM, though I've nothing to compare it too. We're taking a long list of questions to our review meeting and I'd recommend everyone does, after all IVF is not cheap and after this meeting anything else has to be paid for.

I had the Chicago Bloods done at ARGC in London last year, 17 vials and not cheap. It showed I had slight immune issues, my NK cells were slightly raised but responded well to IVIG. So I'll talk to Marco about that. I've also been referred through my GP for a hysteroscopy and will have the scratch before the DE cycle. The only other thing to focus on is my general health - mind and body - and the old uterus lining. So some acupuncture and diet.

I'm so, so sorry for everyone who has not been successful, it's heartwrenching and being a parent should be such a simple and normal thing to achieve. I respect everyone's strength for repeating this treatment and never loosing hope of having a child. It's a selective group who understand what we go through. But please stay positive and focused on the prize, it's achievebale by hook or crook and not always the most conventional way. 

When I was breaking my heart, my DH took me by the shoulders, looked into my eyes and said "we will have a family even if it takes the most unconventional way to achieve it, we will". That's where we are now.

Massive amounts of good luck everyone with your future cycles at the GCRM. I probably won't post much now as we're moving on, but happy to give advice if I can be of help. 

Love & light T   xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Oh Stelpo is it full bleeding definitely AF? I'm so disappointed for you, Was really hoping you'd kick start a new run of BFPs so sorry it's just not fair how many BFN there have been.   

Tracey that is such a heart wrenching story and I know just what you mean about seeing the disappointment in DH's eyes, I can't bear it it so much worse than coping with ours. I wish you the very best of luck at the Prague clinic and I'm sure you will achieve your dream


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Stelpo I am so so sorry to hear that, hope you are doing ok  

The bfn's are devastating x 

Really hope there is some good news for us soon x

Thank you for the acupuncture contact x

Take care xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Steplo, hopefully its not full on af....
Gcrm are having a long stretch of bfn in the last few weeks...hopefully that will turn around on Thursday for you Lw.

I also had Alan hunter for accupuncture before and after et. He came to the clinic and was very accomodating especially considering i was not attending him before the ivf. 

Still no af for me yet but completely zero on POAS so expecting af tomorrow which will be 3 days after stopping progesterone. Feeling very down about this first cycle and dh is taking it hard. Went grocery shopping today and the place just seemed to be full of newborns and pregnant people.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Stelpo really sorry to hear that . 

Tracey wishing you lots of luck for the summer .

Lw hoping your coping as well as you can  on your 2 ww . 

Pippi sorry to hear that . I was thinking of you and having another two anxious days of waiting .hoping you don't have too long to wait tomorrow . It is a very hard time .

Afm I agree ladies the look on DHs face was devastating . He took it very hard and looked completely devastated but was trying to comfort me. at first i thought he was going to say he didnt want to try again but we have decided to keep going for now . Next step for me is to try and reduce my BMI . I think I will also look into acupuncture . Did anybody do it before starting their cycle ?


----------



## 8868dee

Oh stelpo im so sorry u have started bleeding hun xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi I feel really sad about How things have turned out for you and your DH. It's kind of dragging out and prolonging the pain. I feel we started together and it was so exciting preparing for the journey. I really wanted all of us to have great outcomes and I can't believe it hasn't  turned out that way.  big hugs to both you and your DH because I know they have doubly hard time being strong for us and not having a network like this to talk with other men.  Take some time together to heal and build  your emotional strength again. You've been pregnant before so it can happen again.   

AFM DH left today for USA , I'm just trying to enjoy my last few days of being pupo! I've never been pregnant so don't know what it feels like. Just hoping could happen    

Thanks to all of you who have sent me good luck messages LW xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Stelpo so sorry to hear that. Sending big


----------



## Clairabella

I'm sorry stelpo   this is such a cruel journey x


----------



## LauraM2011

Sorry to hear that Stelpo  , was really hoping it had worked for you. x


----------



## Hertsgirl

Stelpo - I'm so sorry. You deserved such a different outcome. Take really good care of yourselves xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks for the kind words Lw. I know it was all so exciting starting the downreg together in March. After all the excitment a bad outcome is a real downer.
I know we tried to prepare ourselves for the worst but the relatity is tough. Yea dh has no one really to talk too..obviously we have talked a lot but then I get upset and he does n't want to be upsetting me...
Hope you'll be ok getting the results on your own....we're due a BFP on this forum soon as we have n't had one for a few weeks now.

In hindsight I'm glad i did n't test early as perhaps I would have got a positive a few days before my otd which would have dissapeared by OTD which would be twice as hard to take.
I'm sorry maybe now that I got a level of 5 that I did n't store some pee samples from 1 or 2 days before otd date in the fridge to test after otd. ....Just to see if it had been higher before it dropped to 5 (sorry tmi maybe...keeping urine in the fridge ! but i'm just curious)
maybe it would help with us deciding to go again if I thought it implanted and then failed to grow.


Hope you're doing ok MrsGlasgow too. The other girl from northern Ireland who also had ec the same morning as us also got a BFN. We met on Friday morning when getting our bloods done so it was nice to meet someone from a forum in real life. 
I think we will go again too. I'm just waiting for GCRM to ring with todays blood results and I have a few questions about how soon we can go again and how soon we will have a review appointment. 
My consultant this morning took my bloods and said most people need to have a couple of attempts...even younger people need to have a few goes...althought obviously age comes against me but you might have more luck.

fell over a bollard on my way into work this morning (fiddling with my umbrella and not looking at the footpath) and after picking myself up, after that and the c*** weekend just wanted to cry and go home...


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Stelpo, devastating news darling, im so so sorry, Hugs for you..  

Pippi, that was me last week, positive of 5 on the Friday for bloods, though the AF arrived on the Saturday morning. The good news im being told was that we had a pregnancy at least.. The wait really is just the worst.. You are right about maybe not working first time, so many woman take endless tries to achieve their goals. Though my friend at spire in Edinburgh got bfp on her first time and she's 42!!! Good luck today pippi!

Is it just me or are the GCRM getting nothing but BFN, not very encouraging girls is it, I know not everyone is as obsessed as us lot and sitting online but come on, whats happening, where the hell are the BFP   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all so sorry for a the bfns recently xxz look after urselfs xx

Had my review appt this morning, marco suggested the same cycle next time as we have 3 embryos left so we will be doing a natural fet again july/august as my body isnt ready yet and i wanna have a couple afs first x also he wants all results back from mc tests before doing another cycle x he said that even after 2 miscarriages the next time we get pregnant we have an 84% chance of it all being ok andhaving a healthy baby x which is great odds xx  pleased and feel at ease now so roll on july/august depending on where i am in my cycle then xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks forever hopeful. Yes we have to try take the positive that a pregnancy happened however slighlty. 
Glad to hear dee that there is some plan for you and 84% is still a great chance.

Afm, 
my levels are now at 18. three days ago they were 5. so they said something is going on but they not sure what. could just be a pregnancy that won't end well, could be etopic...they not sure. every home test i do with first morning urine is completely negative. I have not got af yet so still left in a quandary. 

So I have to go back on Friday for another blood test...absolute nightmare. We had accepted that it's a negative and we had quite a tough weekend. Now i am back to not being sure but I really can't see this ending well. Nurse really did n't give me any opinion on whether its good or bad....just they not sure and have to keep a close eye on things.
How will I last till Friday ....well maybe af will arrive in the meantime.


----------



## 8868dee

I really hope u have good news friday hun x x x but hopefully u will find out what is going on x xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies,

Dee glad 2 hear that . Enjoy your time off and roll on July / aug for you .

Pippi I thought if it was ectopic the levels came down ?(Not that i know much )This terrible the nurse didn't give you any idea .  i would have thought with them increasing there was some hope ?good luck for Friday , keeping everything crossed for you. Oh thats a shame about the other girl as well  .

Afm im wondering about changes for next time that my help . can i ask any ladies requiring icsi can did your dh / dp provide samples or require pesa / tese ? ( hope thats what they they are called ) . also have a list of other things to  try and change , so feeling more optimistic . Booked our review appt for 22/5 so will be interesting to see what we are told .


----------



## littlewhisper

Dee really glad you have a plan now and the odds sound great  good luck to you x

Pippi it would be so great to have good news on Friday but understand you not wanting to get hopes up. How frustrating having to wait more days! Could you ask to speak to Marco or another Dr from GCRM  by phone maybe to ask him what he thinks? 

Mrs Glasgow glad to Hear you are feeling a bit better, good luck with your next cycle x

Stelpo hope you are ok xx

LW x


----------



## 8868dee

Mrs glasgow and lw thanks guys hope next time u get bfp its a forever one zxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

MrsGlasgow, don't know much about etopic but at this early stage i think low/slow rising numbers could be a sign of etopic...

I found this online but no matter how many times i read it i can't understand it..

hCG levels are taken 48 hours apart. If there is a change in concentration between 50% decline and 63% rise inclusive over 48 hours then the woman should be referred for clinical review in an early pregnancy assessment service within 24 hours.


Only a month to wait for your review....that gives you time to get your head around this cycle and get af, so you could start pretty soon again (if you wanted). sorry know noting about icsi. Maybe your dh could have frozen lots of batches of sperm in advance so they are not struggling to find good sperm?


Agree foreverehopefull...I know there must be lots cycling in gcrm who are nt on here (and not obsessed like me!) ...wondering are they all getting bfp? The nurse who rings with results on otd must hate her job at the minute if we are anything to go by.

Thanks lw but I'm not going to phone clinic...I don't think they can give me any answers. Maybe they can tell me what happens usually in cases like this but i think i'd prefer to wait. Doing my own calculations (as 30% increase every 24 hours seems to be minimium increase you should have of hcg)....would think the numbers would need to be at least 50 on Friday for any hope and even then 50 is low. I got a different home test today...one from poundland as I remember that showed up something earlier than my Internet cheapies previously. If I squint and hold it to the light i can perhaps just make out where the 2nd band should appear but really its still a negative.

Hope you are holding out ok lw....I guess the nerves are starting to increase a bit now that otd is closer? Any symptoms?


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all,

Dee - glad to hear review went ok - I have mine next week.  No doubt we will be cycling again around same time.  Great news about the 84%.  Is it 2 or 3 AFs between cycles?  ie can you start on 3rd AF as opposed to having 3 full cycles?

Pippi - such as shame you need to hang on til Friday.  Hope you get a definite result then and you are not in limbo x

Littlewhisper - hope you got on ok? was today test day?

Tracey - best of luck in Prague x

Hi to anyone I've missed xx


----------



## Clairabella

..ignore me littlewhisper I clearly can't tell 23 and 25 apart! good luck for later in week x


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi hope you get a definitive answer in Friday. I 'm ok went for a lovely long walk with my dog today thought I felt very very faint cramps but I never know if other peoples descriptions are how I would describe things. If I get Af cramps they a proper cramps no mistaking, haven't had those. Hmmm trying not to think really just want to hold on to every ounce of hope I have.   

Thanks Dee and Clairabella, Thursday is big day can't believe it's nearly here.


----------



## 8868dee

Claira: we are waiting till july/ august depending on when my af returns after my mc hun x i said i wanted to wait 3 afs this time so as after last mc i had 1 af then went again for fet as they like u to have 1 af but i wanna give my body more time so will start on af 3 if that makes sense x tho as i have been pg twice with ivf (even tho both mc ) they are only gonna put bk 1 still x


----------



## Annie7

Hi all,

I have been reading for the last few months but not posted. This is all new to me! Sorry to all the bfn's and congratulations to the bfp's. This 2ww is stressful and driving me mad! I am determined not to test early but so tempted.

Lw - good luck for Thursday and that is my test date also . We must have been in on the same days.


Xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Good luck Annie and little whisper for Thursday.....we are all rooting for you and really hope you both get a lovely BFP!   

Hope everyone else is doing ok too!

Xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Aw Annie welcome, I so wish you'd joined earlier, especially because we were in the same day for EC and ET. Our two wee embies must have been side by side in the lab   getting butterflies for Thursday but won't test before, I've had too many disappointments in the past. 

Good luck to you for Thursday here's hoping we can make it a double whammy!  

Thanks Hoping and praying xx


----------



## Annie7

Thanks hoping and praying and LW   will need to keep occupied today! X


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Annie, welcome........... And little whisper, good luck girlies for Thursday. 

Pippi, how you feeling, must be a torturous week for you hun? I know a girl who did loads of pregnancy tests at home, all were negative and she has just had twins last week, she was iVF too, though on NHS, I girl and I boy, lucky her!! So not all is lost, though I can understand why you have prepared yourself..

Just to say girls that my GP has agreed to give me my Blood thinner injections and Prednisolone tabs on the NHS, so saved me £350, so its worth a go if anyone needs them.. I did have to push a little and say that these were not fertility drugs they are to help me because my body is stopping me becoming pregnant, so I need help... So he agreed....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

oh don't tell me success stories foreverhopeful, althought I do appreciate the thought...I just can't let myself get any hopes up. great news for your friend though....obviolusly a bit younger than me thought if she got if on NHS. Since I will be soon 43 ..that's one of the main reasons i don't think this is going to be a good outcome ....old eggs creating an abnormal pregnancy. Still negative on home test this morning....
this week is torturous....

great that your GP will prescribe you the drugs....glad you convinced them that they were n't fertility drugs. since you are paying for your treatment, the least you could expect is to get something from the NHS

welcome annie7, glad you found your way here eventually...
good luck to you and LW for tomorrow


----------



## littlewhisper

Not looking good for me, got cramps at 5.00am this morning which I was actually excited about. Then it dawned on me this morning that it might be AF ( I know, I'm a bit slow but I had forgotten when she was due and of course it's today . Then when I wiped later this morning there was spotting ( sorry tmi) Then this afternoon a bit of pink blood just a wee bit but its too late for implantation . Having cramps on and off so think this might be the end. I was supposed to be meeting my sister with niece and nephew but now just want to talk to DH. I'm trying to stay positive to hang onto hope but it doesn't look good


----------



## Annie7

Thanks pippi and foreverhopefull.  LW don't give up hope yet . I have had cramps on/off since last Friday and keep thinking AF is coming  .  This is the hard part not knowing and  I am struggling today. DH is being really good and I am so cranky  .  X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Try not to worry yet Lw, I too had cramps on the day af due.....and the day after. Really felt she was on her way....not that my outcome is great but af symptoms does nt mean af is on the way. 
The nurse said progesterone can give you a dragging feeling too. I know the bit of spotting is concerning to you but it does n't mean its a bad thing...yea probably too late for implantation bleeding but a little spotting is noting to worry about. Can just imagine how you miss your dh...hope you sister knows whats going on so you can at least talk to her.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Sorry pippi, you now what its like, we all want to give each other hope, as hope is all we have and without hope we have nothing. But I totally understand, I told myself first time round it was going to work and it didn't, then second time round I told myself that it wasn't  going to work ,and of course it didn't anyway, as I couldn't cope with being positive. Rollercoaster hun, hugs  

And yes, she was only 32, this girl.. 

LW, thinking of you lots and hope its not that bloddy AF, fingers crossed for you darling xxxx

Annie, more luck sending your way for tomoroow too.. xxxxxxxxxx

Hate this thing................


----------



## littlewhisper

What a s**ty outcome, still bleeding and it's getting redder so that's it for us. I thought I was prepared for it going this way but I was so focused on the outcome on OTD that I didn't see this coming.  

managed to speak to DH on FaceTime  so I could tell him, it just makes me so sad seeing his face and I wanted it to be the best news. Not for us though, just feel it will never happen for us.  I've never ever had a BFP and just can't see it happening now. 

Can't afford to keep forking out £5000 to try . I wanted to have more than one child but time is running out to fit that in with my age and we have decided that the donor route is just not for us. Just wish more had fertilised so we could have frozen some to try again.

I'm Gobsmacked that after all that we ave nothing not even frozen ones. On another thread april 2ww it seems loads of girls are getting BFP's but they're all late twenties early thirties. Just makes you think it's pointless.


Someone said on another thread that you shouldn't bleed on progesterone?  I also read online that it's possible to do a rescue icsi if no eggs are fertilised but embryologist confused me she said it wasn't possible as fertilisation had to happen within 24hrs but in the same breath she said 'your eggs are mature right now ( day after EC) but whether they were at EC we don't know  Wish I'd pushed but it took me so long to I unravel all she said. Maybe DH could have taken another sample in.  

Sorry ths is a super negative post but on my own so can't bounce off DH with all my tearful ratings so you guys are getting it I'm afraid.


----------



## MrsMacD

Oh LW so sorry to read your news. It's really difficult when it doesn't work and you don't make it to otd but it must be even harder having to deal with it by yourself. I hope your DH is home soon. Sending big virtual


----------



## Annie7

LW I am so sorry. There is nothing I can say to help but I am thinking of you and your DH. This is such a difficult journey with so many high's and low's.   x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Really sorry to hear that LW. Hope your dh is home soon. That's exactly what my dh said its the worst possible way to find out , not making it to otd . Take care , thinking of you x xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

LW re your post about icsi , Im just thinking ( not that i know much )but would it be because when the eggs are injected for icsi they need to leave them 24hrs to see if they fertilise ? Just thinking that as we had to wait the 24hrs to see how many fertilised and I'm sure if they could have done a rescue icsi they would have suggested it ? X


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Mrs MacD and Anney, I have just had a good cry down the phone to DH and he has made me feel a bit better about things,he feels bad he's not here , but I know it can't be helped. I'm just really tired now so going to take my lovely dog ( who has been bringing me his little bunny every time I cry)  out and then go to bed.

Anney loads of luck to you for tomorrow   really hope your outcome lifts us all.

LW x


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi girls,

I've posted on here before but wanted to maybe join more actively now as have my DR tomorrow at GCRM at 8.30am and I am very nervous. 1st time for us with severe male factor. Think I may have a lot of questions if that's ok?

Sorry to come on and read little whisper that its possibly not good news for you and that your DH is away. Thinking about you.

X x x


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks for your message Mrs Glasgow , yes not sure how the rescue works but I guess if the eggs mature late then the second 24hrs is like the first maybe? Not sure will ask them some day.

Thanks Waitingforsande don't worry about the DR jag it's not bad at all. I was really nervous but it was absolutely fine, didn't really get any side effects apart from being thirsty .....so drink loads! Good luck x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Waitingforsande good luck or tomorrow . I can see your dh has are severe male factor from your signature , wow that's an  amazing difference .Can I ask about the tablets your dh is on ? My dh has severe male factor, has he been on them for long? X


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Lw. Don't really know what to say but its really tough....you have that bit of hope and for it all to be taken away is hard to deal with. Gutted for you. 
you also have the joy of going to GCRM in the morning for you blood test too. 

And doubly tough that you have to deal with this w/o dh. I don't know about bleeding on progesterone..think lots of people bleed before otd. 
My fertility specialist keeps hinting at donor eggs, says lots of couple say no way to DE and then after a few cycles change their mind. ...but like you I don't think its the route for us. ..maybe if I can get my head round it but dh isn't too keen.
I didnt even go near the 2ww April thread as could n't bear to read all about the bfps. 

I don't know anything about rescue icsi...can they really try icsi after 24 hrs after ec?  Guess something you need to ask at review.

Your wee dog sounds so cute...bringing you little toys when you cry...so cute and so sad.

Welcome waitingforsandy....think there are one or two recently joined that are cycling soon. DR was fine...maybe I got a bit *****y after a week but noting terrible (maybe dh would think differently!)


----------



## Waitingforsande

Thanks for all the support ladies. Prostap was absolutely fine, just hoping its all as ok as this but I know it won't be!

Mrs Glasgow, my DH has had a very rocky road, all SA had 0-6 sperm in them and then had SSR at GRI last September and no sperm found at all. Two more SA after that showed 0 as well! And GRI said move to donor. So we had heard about Mr Ramsay in London and went to see him. Started Tamoxifen 20mg a day plus Vitamen, 1000mg vitamin C and 10ug vitamin D and now has sperm! He has 3 straws of sperm frozen at GCRM as back up in case on the day things aren't good bit last SA had 18,000 sperm! The tamoxifen is so cheap as well £7 a month! Would most definitely recommend Mr Ramsay as think he is the only one prescribing it as its not licensed for this but has worked wonders for us! And motility and morphology look pretty normal so keeping everything crossed!

Does anyone know if reiki is safe during treatment?

Thanks!

X x x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

LW, my heart goes out to you darling, im so so sorry, another torturous few days to endure for you, please don't feel alone, we are all here for you... I know its nor much consolation, but its usually pretty are for IVF to work first time for someone. The fact you have no backup is pretty depressing, though you need to ty and focus on that. Thy say the average is three times, I know its not consolation right now, and hopefully you can focus on doing it again if you can find the money. I have heard about ICSI rescue, im sure if that were a possibility the GCRM would of suggested that for sure. Your eggs being mature are a good sign, though it may be that the sperm didn't want to swim to the egg for whatever reason. I think the issue with rescue icsi is that sometimes they cant see the sperm in the egg and if they then fertilise it again, you can have double sperm which can cause chromosome problems and they may die off anyway, click this link for a look  fertilitylabinsider.com/2010/06/ivf-disasters-no-fertilization/

Pippi im still holding out for you hun, you haven't had your AF, that's a great sign, yes?

Waitinforsande, welcome. we are all here o support you with questions, so fire away x


----------



## Pippi_elk

foreverhopefull, yea no sign of AF yet which I am hoping is a good sign. I did a search on fertility friend and I found a handful of charts were they did n't get a positive progancy test until later than 21 days after ovulation so that got my hopes up as I'm 20 days after ec today. but I am just torturing myself by doing that....will probably have to endure the horrible sinking feeling again tomorrow when hope is dashed. still complete negative on HPT so reallistically  it's not looking great.

hope you doing ok LW. Its hard to think of going again at the moment when everything is so raw. Hopefully your dh is home at the weekend. 
I guess as foreverhopeful said probably we probably need to have 2-3 goes before we give up. Just need lots of money that's all....but have your review appointment and take it from there.

waitingfor sande, that was a big improvement in your dhs sperm...was worthwhile pursing it, especailly when it did n't cost a lot.


----------



## littlewhisper

Thank you forever hopeful feel like I've had a Virtual hug and thanks Pippi. I'm a bit traumatised this morning, I was ok at my blood test as I didn't know the nurse so could keep it together. But then went up to my sisters and whenI went for a pee  there was a big dried out clump on my pant liner ! Sorry I know it's a bit gross but it has freaked me out then came home and a huge big 'thing ' came out .the first one look like the inside of a fig if that make sense not gelatinous more dried and brown but the second whate whitish tissue it's awful. Is this normal or does this mean I was maybe pregnant and it has come away? I thought it would just e like a normal period what was your like Mrs Glasgow? 

I'm actually scared to go to the loo now. I have a kind of tearing sensation in uterus And bowel I think. God I didn't expect this, supposesomething went in so it as to come out. Want to ask nurse when they phone but do they tell you anything or just your HC g level. Want them to have this info before our review so Marco can think and consult embryologist before we decide hat to do.

I hope it doesn't take three or more goes because we can only just afford one more  


Pippi I am so keeping a positive thought that maybe yours is a slow burner LW


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hun,

The embryo isn't even visible to the naked eye when its goes in, its so so small, so it wont be that.. Remember you body has been pumped full of drugs and all sorts, so its just the lining of your womb coming away slightly different to normal, don't worry about it..

Ask the GCRM everything and anything on the phone, the nurses are really helpful and will make you feel better. Always call them if your unsure of anything. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Ok will do that. It just seems huge to be the lining but your right embro probably wouldn't be that big. Huge amount of tissue though not clots like in a period literally like passing a dried apricot or something - sorry can only have fruit sizes to compare it to which is a bit inappropriate !

Thanks Forever was panicking a bit.  Just waiting for them to Ring me LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lw: When I had my mc at 9 weeks i thought I had passed the embryo as there was loads of clots....until near the end when I passed the sac (which in hindsight there was no mistaking it for anything else)...Sorry tmi but its the only way i can explain about how the bleeding can look wierd eventhough it's just your lining. So i can understand why you'd be worried about what you are passing...but I'm sure its just your lining thats much thicker than usual after all the drugs. Check with the nurse anyway....


----------



## littlewhisper

Spoke to the nurse and she said its actually the crinone gel without a doubt!! It's weird because everyone was talking about the messiness of the gel and I wasn't having any really coming back down maybe one wee speck. I had plenty of wateryness which came each day after transfer til yesterday. So today it has come down in big mounds how lovely. Feel relieved though. Think they should warn you about it because when mixed with blood it's distinctly body tissue like!

Anyway had so many questions nurse said to email them so she can take them to the review meeting. This is a bit gross but I kept the samples I case they wanted analyse them. The nurse all but said no thank you they have had many of those kinds of ' presents ' over the years   how embarrassing. So basically it was a BIG FAT NeGative !!!!


----------



## Annie7

LW I am so sorry and what an emotional day x

AFM - a BFN as well and devastated  . No AF yet and if not here by Monday I have to phone them.  We will go for review appointment and see what macro says. Not looking good as only 1 egg retrieved and we were so relieved when it fertilised. Like you LW we can't keep trying as it is expensive.


----------



## littlewhisper

Annie that's awful so sorry for you too. I was excited waiting to hear your result but it seems we are in a long line of BFNs this month! Have a good cry, it really helps. I was balling down phone to DH yesterday and never cry that much but it wouldn't stop. I went to my sisters today had a really good chat and a cry and then the nurses call sort of gave me closure.

Take time to say everything you want to, be angry and then talk to DH about next step. I'm trying to be philosophical and so think we might try again in July but that's our last time .

  sorry it didn't happen for you either xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Lw and Annie I am so sorry to hear you both got bfn's x I really thought from all of the gcrm patients this month we would have a few more good results x I am gutted for everyone it's incredibly sad. I hope you are both doing as good as you can be, lw that would have freaked me out glad you had it confirmed as the crinone. 

I have booked my first consultation with marco in early may with a view to start treatment thereafter (subject to my dh's 3 month SA follow   praying my dh SA improves after varicocele surgery  

Pipping  sorry about your situation too, hopefully tomorrow will be ok for you  

However today I'm working in London and popped along to argc , after looking at the success rates I just feel I would love to give it a shot with them and put everything into it as it will be my first treatment and the thought of it being tailored to you individually it really appeals to me. However they have an 8 week lead for first appointment. Spoke to a lovely girl for half an hour and she was so helpful , just wish it was available now  


Sorry for the ramble , sending everyone big hugs 

Wish we could all just catch a break! Jeeeeeeeez!

Xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Annie7. Agree with Lws advice to have a good cry...its terrible, awful news especially when af had n't arrived.

Glad to hear Lw that it was only the crinone gel. I'm still having clumps appearing today...guess af is getting rid of it all for us.


Hoping and praying, nice that you got a chat with argc, are they much more expensive ? But I guess unless you are living near London its a lot of expense just for accomodation and travelling.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi pippi

The prices of the basic Ivf and ICSI are cheaper than gcrm however it's the add ons and monitoring that makes the price jump significantly , their cycles are really intense as they have you in every day during Stimms to adjust your cycle based on your bloods and scans. They also advise immunes at the start and fsh levels so that the medical director can give you a treatment plan that's right for you. 

But yes you are correct you would be 2 weeks accommodation plus a few days here and there a you have to be in London for your full stim phase especially the second week as they get you in twice per day for bloods . They are opened 7 days per week. It was interesting as they said that AMH is not a big factor for them it's all about your fsh on day 1-3 as doctor taranissi measures egg quality from that at the start of your cycle.

They also like to do a hysto during your cycle so that they have the measurements for your uterus to know exact spot for ET. So in a nutshell I think your paying for that kind of attention as well as the expertise. They also said there largest customer base is 40 to 45.

Hope this helps

Good luck for tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Wow that's really interesting Hoping and praying, haven't even thought of looking anywhere else. Might read up on them. LW x

I am having a lovely cold beer ironically called the birds  and the bees! Haven't had any alcohol for ages, perks of the BFN  my dog ( who is actually quite big really, but still our baby ) is lying beside me exhausted probably from me nervously playing with his big floppy velvety soft ears for the last two weeks as a comfort, I should rent them out.


----------



## stelpo

Lw and Annie - so sorry - it really sucks doesn't it? I'm with you, if we try again it will also have to be our last go. We have done 4 cycles in the last year, and its really taken its toll, both financially and emotionally, esp with getting a bfp last cycle then losing both twins so many weeks apart. Really struggling this week with the bfn as this should also have been my last week at work before mat leave, just another teist of the knife eh?

Love to all
S x


----------



## stelpo

Twist even!


----------



## littlewhisper

Stelpo that is so sad. Losing babies must just be the worst thing ever to happen. I can cope with my BFN in comparison.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hugs Steplo...really feel for you thinking of the maternity leave which should be starting soon. 
Take some time to get over this....be kind to yourself and come on here for support. There is certainly enough of us here at the moment with bfns. 

I checked out argc, hoping and praying, yea 2500 for ivf which does nt include blood tests....so guess 30 pound per estrogen test and I'd imagine they'd do an average of 10 per cycle during stimms bringing the price to 2800 not including drugs. All ultrasounds are included so it seems cheaper than gcrm? 
Apart from 2-3 weeks off work and huge accomodation costs.

Don't know what I'll do as I'll be 43 at the end of June...when you look at the stats for 43-44 year olds they are all a bit cr*p wherever you look.  Probably should just quit and keep our money...And accept I am too old.


----------



## 8868dee

So so sorry for the bfns xxx take care of urselfs xx

Pippi: gl tomorrow for ur bloods tests x hope u find out whats going om xxx


----------



## stelpo

Pippi, I'm the same, 43 in July. I think I too would be thinking I was too old if only it wasnt for the BFP i got last September! Not sure if its helping or hindering really - just soooo frustrating to have come so close!


----------



## littlewhisper

Good luck for tomorrow Pippi hoping you get a definitive answer.

Read a bit about ARGC but one report had them in 2007 as putting patients at risk due to poor management, they were one of the lowest scorers but presumably they Have improved since then if they are getting a good name. Was reading one post which said they are a bit useless with processing your screening results but super attentive once you start treatment. They tell patients to drink loads of milk during stimms and adjust drugs during stimms GCRM don't give any dietary advice and don't check that often on progress during stimms, hmmm Also feel we are not told the Possible effects ivf drugs can have on eggs/embryo just been scaring myself by reading about them  not trying to scare anyone else as there will be a lot of scaremongering on google.


Sorry feel like I've started the doom and gloom of over 40 thread, it was just the noise of my spirits crashing to the floor yesterday and thank you all for being there to help them lift again. Xx


----------



## LauraM2011

Really sorry to Annie and LW for the BFNs  . I'm so gutted for everyone who has had BFNs in the past few weeks. I've had 4 BFNs so I understand how devastating it. For me the worst was the first BFN as you have so much belief it will work but I think you have to be quite lucky to get a BFP first time. It seems to be a real numbers game, one specialist told me that if you keep throwing a dice you will eventually throw a six, not very comforting as it seems so random! I just refused to give up and tried various different things e.g. acupuncture, steroids, blood thinners etc but for us the only thing that actually worked was donor sperm so for those couples where the problem is male factor it's definitely worth considering a donor (but probably only after you have tried with your partner's sperm so you know you at least tried).

As for those ladies in their 40s I think if you really didn't have a chance GCRM would tell you not to try again. Obviously they make money from you but they also want to have good success rates! My friend fell pregnant through ICSI at the age of 39 and gave birth to a healthy boy at 40. She is now 41 and going for it again for a second baby. The secret to it working for her was the blood thinners/steroids which she suggested to GCRM herself. I think you just need to keep doing your own research and working out what else you/the clinic can do! Gives you more of a feeling of control over a totally uncontrollable situation. Sorry if I'm going on a bit, woke up early this morning feeling nervous as it's my scan day  .

Laura xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Laura thanks for your post it made me feel a bit better and always good to hear of success stories . 
Wishing you all the best of luck for your scan today hun  let us know how you get on LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

good luck Laura with your scan today ! 

I think I'm out as had AF like symptoms yesterday evening and spotting this morning, have given my blood sample but think the game is over. THe Dr this morning said you need a beta of 50 for the HPT to give a positive. 

I think I started the doom and gloom of the over 40s Lw.

Better go and look like I'm doing some work althought its the last thing I feel like doing...just can't concentrate.


----------



## Annie7

Good luck for your scan today Laura. 

Pippi I hope at least today you get some answers and what an emotional week for you  .

Steplo i can't imagine what you have been through and how hard it must have been. Take care .

LW I hope your DH is home soon . Don't give up and there is always hope. I have really poor fertility and only just turned 38. Hope you enjoyed the beer  .

Hoping and praying good luck with your consultation and treatment x 

Well I had a good cry and long talk with DH (also had a large gin) ! Feel more positive today although have bad AF pains. We are going to wait till later in the year and retry. Will keep trying naturally as happened once before so you never know !!! I wish I had posted earlier as it is such a good support. I hope we hear lots of BFP's soon.X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Glad you feeling a bit more positive Annie and luckily you found us in time to vent to us about the bfn

I have full on af now :-(
Expected it but still can't stop crying...this last week since OTD has been terrible. Home from work now so going to head to bed with a hot water bottle, a box of tissues and a good book. Just feeling sorry for myself but this brings back the pain of the miscarriage too also...just don't think it'll ever happen for us and need to deal with that.
Waiting for nurse to call but its just a formality now...


----------



## Pippi_elk

Levels have dropped to 8 so they class it as a biochemical pregnancy.....at least I know now and can try move on.


----------



## Hertsgirl

Pippi - I'm so sorry for your news. The last week must have been torture for you. Give yourself lots of pampering and 'me time' over the coming weeks xxxx

Sorry for lack of posts over the last few weeks. I am popping on periodically but we're away visiting my folks so I only have phone and reading back over pages of posts is quite difficult. Needless to say, I'm just heartbroken for anyone who has experienced a BFN recently xxxxx


----------



## LilyFlower..

That's a shame and it doesn't make it any easier to get over.  For days I just didn't know how to take the news I'd had a chemical pregnancy.  I'd had the postitive HPT, albeit very faint, but it just screwed me up for ages.  

Big hugs to you and I hope you give it another go.  For a natural pregnancy to happen, lots of things have to be perfect and can take "normal" couples up to two years to get that BFP.  Sometimes we can't expect IVF/ICSI to work first go and we will get there even if it takes us 2, 3, 4 or more goes!  We just have to figure out how much we can take, how much we can afford and if we can go through the heartache again and again.


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi really sorry to hear that but also in some ways happy for you that you have some closure finally. Thankfully it's the weekend so you can take some time to yourself and with your DH  

Lilyflower you'd right that we can't expect it to work first time just wish we got three goes like everyone else. I might lobby for the age limit to be raised like in England - start a campaign or join one. We all pay our taxes and yet only England gets the benefit!! I'm on a rant now!

It's all a bit surreal, can't believe we've all just gone through an IVF cycle!!

Off to make a lovely curry Ai think , very therapeutic.


----------



## LauraM2011

Thanks for the good luck messages girls. Feel heartless posting this when everyone is having such a hard time but everything went fine with the scan, such a relief. Big hugs to everyone. xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news Laura, don't feel heartless, its nice to see some good news here and looking at you sigi you've been through the mill so great to finally get this far.


----------



## Annie7

Laura that is great news and we need something positive on here  

Pippi I am so sorry for your news. Take care of yourself and DH  

This journey is so hard emotionally and physically. I still have hope and not ready to give up yet.

I hope everyone has a good wknd xx


----------



## Clairabella

Laura - that is wonderful news, good to hear a happy story on here - hope you can relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy x

Pippi - what a long wait - take care x

Sorry for all the bfns this week - it has not been a great week on the thread  

Just goes to show what a strong bunch we are....cos most of us will be back cycling again shortly in the hope of success


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Pippi, I was so convinced it would be a positive for you.. so sorry darling  

Annie, so sorry hun.. 

LW... Hugs too hun  

Im am 40 in August so I am the doom and gloom 40 club too ( well nearly ) if I get a third BFN next month for my last FET, I think I will give my body 3 months rest and I may consider another clinic, the gcrm are not having much success of late and im starting to question them. I had already looked at the London clinic as they specialise in over 40's. Do I really want to shell out all the money again for more fails with the gcrm. This be my last round as its just not affordable.. I like the fact that ARGC scan you daily and also the fact they think about egg quality, GCRM never tested for fsh and I agree that they dont discuss side affects of the drugs and don't really seem to monitor you during stims, its just like here's the drugs and we will see you in a fortnight, I don't like that at all.

To be honest I think we are all pretty neg'd out at the moment..  Its natural to question things..


----------



## LilyFlower..

I must admit I'm feeling a little deflated with everyone's results from the GCRM and just hope there is more good news soon as it's a little worrying.  However for me, even though I haven't got my baby yet, I do feel the GCRM are miles ahead compared to Ninewells in Dundee.  I also had two chemicals with GCRM and nothing at all at Ninewells.  I'm hoping it'll be third time lucky with my next go.

Don't lose hope ladies, it just takes a little time for our little ones to come to us!  They'll be worth the wait, I'm sure of that!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks everyone for the nice messages. 

Lw, yea its good to know one way or the other...at least can try deal with it and move on. Hope your dh is home soon...

Yea Annie its tough...

Lily flower, yea its hard to get your head around a chemical, don't want to think of a wee embryo trying to make it as its just sad. Have to be more cold and its better to have it happen now than in a few weeks time if the quality was n't great or if there were other issues....

Yea dissapointed Foreeverhopeful,somehow I know it was unlikely that it would end well but the arrival of af dashes that 1% hope and everything comes crashing down (maybe I'm been a bit of dramatic here but that's what it felt like). 

Yea bit concerned about all the bfns recently at GCRM seems they went from loads of bfps as I remember someone commented around the time I started dr (mid march) that they hoped the good run of luck Grcm was having would continue.


Wonder are there many others not on tha forum that are getting lots of positive at GCRM...
Wonder are we just unlucky that all the negative results have happened around the same time...would love to put it to them about the amount of bfns recently and see what the say.

Don't think I want to invest 2-3 weeks in London and face probably the same outcome..
Suppose everyone's reason for failure is different, if its male factor maybe close monitoring during stimms is n't so necessary ? For me with older eggs don't know if another clinic would do much better as I got a good response and good enought embryos from Gcrm (or at least that's what they told me).

Failing that we just got abroad somewhere altogether...perhaps cheaper and make it more of a holiday. Although nervouse about medical treatment abroad and complications....

I really have n't done enough reading about ivf etc ....so really dont know what to look for in a clinic other than success rates and price. llw, i have not yet scared myself by looking up the negative effects of ivf on eggs and on my body.


----------



## LauraM2011

Thanks ladies for your messages, you are all so lovely. Obviously I'll need to move on from this thread but I'll keep an eye on how things are going and I hope with all my heart that your dreams are met  . xxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Laura before you go just wanted to say that I'm delighted to hear your scan went well , it's such a lovely end to this period we have all been together to at least have a positive outcome for someone. Take care of yourself and bump! Will keep eyes open for when LO arrives!  

AFM have been going round in circles with research looking at natural IVF mild IVF, IVF abroad,  IVF elsewhere, but now think would I be able to take all my tests GCRM took elsewhere .? Don't want to get them all done again. I haven't necessarily lost faith in them just wanted to at least consider other options. ICSI seems to have a lot of risks and a 1 in 10 chance of. Abnormalities so just not sure about it, it would be awful to get that far and for the process to cause problems with a baby. Don't think I want to travel to do it either.

Also read it takes four months for supplements and dietary changes to affect eggs and sperm so we might go on a strict regime and try again in August.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Congrats Laura on your scan x absolutely lovely positive news and definitely what everyone needs. 

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy and hope you can enjoy it as you deserve it  

Pippi sorry to hear that from yesterday, hope you are ok. 

Lw that sounds like a good plan as it gives your body a few months to get back to normal and if you are using vitamins etc you will have enough time for them to kick in.

I'm sure you can transfer your notes and tests to another clinic , maybe for an admin fee of some sort but the others I'm sure will know this x

Good luck to everyone else and hope you are all keeping ok.

Xxxxx


----------



## Tracey42

Morning All

Still popping in for a browse and notice mention of the ARGC - this is where we started our IVF journey as they have outstanding success rates so I thought I's share our experience.

ARGC has these outstanding success rates because they will only start a cycle when their requested parameters are met, which are extensive compared to other clinics. I had bloods taken at GCRM and results faxed down to London. Some of the tests had to sent away as the GCRM did not do them, approx cost £160 per month. ARGC can also recommend Chicago Bloods, 17 vials of blood and a cost of £1200. This  screens for NK cells amongst other things and they may be the only clinic that do this in UK, but I'm not sure. We had it done.

If your FSH is above (if I can remember) 9.2 (I think) you can not cycle and have to have monthly bloods until levels come down. Once you start cycling ARGC expect you to be near to the clinic as you have daily bloods so drugs can be slightly altered if necessary, which is amazing and completely tailor made to the individual. 

My FSH was slightly high (12.?) but slowly going down. We had all the initial meetings, screening and monitoring cycle which was fine but my FSH was taking forever and I was getting older. After 3 months and a lot of chat in the ARGC forum we decided to move to GCRM. Two reasons: average cost to cycle at ARGC including travel, accommodation, additional drug etc can supass £10,000. One lady had spend £17,000 cycling at ARGC. Also if my FSH didn't come down we'd be wasting time and pouring money down the drain. At that that point 
we'd spent approx £2500. 

So, ARGC do get the results but it can be costly and take time if there are any issues- completely different to GCRM. It's also very busy and not as friendly or supportive as GCRM BUT they do get the results.

More than happy to send anyone details of what's required as we've kept everything  

Have a great weekend, thining of you all   xx


There is also a monitoring cycle, initial meeting etc which all


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Laura good luck and goodbye, please pop on now and again and update us of your pregnant journey, think we all need a bit of hope and a lift..

Tracey, very very interesting and thanks for the info on the ARGC, think that's crazy money, as if its not expensive enough. So I think that has answered my questions, I wont be going there, to much cash and time, shame though..

I think if mine doesn't work this last time I may try and go natural for 4 months before next try, who knows................

I read a very interesting article today, have a read, its from a year ago, though it sort of settled me a bit and made re focus.

http://crookedtimber.org/2012/02/18/things-i-have-learnt-from-and-about-ivf/


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks Tracy42 for your informative insight into ARGC. Like Foreeverhopeful,I don't have the time or money to invest than in one cycle. Think I'd prefer 2 goes in Gcrm and hope the more times we roll the dice we might get lucky.

Lw, glad you posted the other day about the crinone gel build up coming out during af...had that this morning and thankful i knew what it was after reading your post...disguising that its been up there for so long ! 
Have to say Af has been pretty horrid this time....Must be the thicker lining built up after the drugs (sorry tmi). 

Talk about supplements etc when you have your review apt Lw, you don't want to start taking something that would have a negative effect. Maybe dhea to improve egg numbers ? But again its something you don't want to take with asking...
I don't know much about Icsi...wonder will they recommend thought you try that to Improve fertilisation rate? 
I guess its another chance for something else to go wrong why you don't have natrual selection of the sperm...I think almost all cycle in USA are icsi and not Ivf....read that somewhere, not sure if it is true..

Take care Laura, and come back every now and then to updates us on progress...


----------



## Tracey42

Hi

Pippi - ARGC is a huge financial commitment, that's what we thought, a few cycles with GCRM or one with ARGC - GCRM won. 

You should read some articles on taking high doses of Co-enzyme Q10 (600mg per day) and its effect on egg quality. I took this religiously and eventhough I got a BFN I had more eggs collected and making it to transfer then previous cycle. I'm going to keep on taking it as it supposedly has anti-aging qualities too   

Our last cycle was ICSI and while there is a slight chance of the process (placing sperm in egg) causing abnormalities, our four collected eggs were fertilized and 3 made it to transfer, none fertilised with IVF. We also paid for assisted hatching, this may be offered to you too.

Forever - great article, very honest and thought provoking. I agree with the part on taking/changing everything to improve your chances. I did everything possible in 1st cycle. If I was told to eat dirt at dawn I would have done it. Second cycle apart from no caffeine or high impact exercise I didn't change a thing and responded 200% better - funny eh  

Got you message will get back to you today

Take care T xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi everyone not been on for a few days , hope your all well .

Pippi and Annie  really sorry to hear your news . Hope you are feeling a little better .

Laura enjoy every minute  

Tracy that is really interesting to read thanks. 

I really just Found Gcrm on the internet and it is handy for my work , I drive by it every morning and had a friend of a friend who got her bfp there with icsi , severe male factor . So glad to here it can work with very few sperm . dh wont consider donor and I can completely understand so hoping the more we throw the dice our number might come up .Although dh thinks with the cost we won't have lots of throws  ..well im a little confused my af hasnt been as heavy this month ,have no idea after all those drugs how that works . still bleeding lightly and on about day 11  . has anyone elae experienced this ?although all I had after et was 8 clicks of ovitrelle a week later


----------



## wanderer

Hello 

Just popped by to share gcrm bfp, had ET at gcrm on 8th march and am just coming up for 10 weeks. 8 week scan was positive, fingers crossed. I had ivf last Sept at gcrm and icsi this time. Protocols were identical but the experience was entirely different from the outset. My body felt fine after EC this time, felt ready for ET. Last time felt like I'd been hit by a bus. I've found everyone to be really supportive at gcrm and think they're a good clinic. 
Although gcrm has been my only experience of all this madness. 

Hope that you all get your bfps wherever you chose to go next. 

W x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Wanderer congratulations on your BFP. Lovely to hear good news , hope your keeping well . Glad your 2nd experience was better , I felt pretty bad before and after ec.im now hoping next time I may feel a bit better. Hoping the time flies in to your next scan x x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Huge congrats wanderer x lovely to hear of more bfp's

Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy 

Xxx


----------



## wanderer

Thanks *Mrs Glasgow* and *Hopingandpraying*.

Fingers and toes crossed for you too.

W x


----------



## MrsMacD

Wanderer congratulations on your BFP.

MrsG I finally stopped bleeding today day 12 (it's been very light for about a week) so don't worry. I phoned the clinic on Friday just to check and they told me not to be surprised if I get AF fairly soon again - can't wait!


----------



## stelpo

Really?? I'm surprised - I didnt get AF at all last time except for immediately after BFN, and I called the clinic to ask if it was normal to be getting hot flushes   - they said it was the effects of the prostap at the beginning of the cycle and I got to start stimming straight away with out waiting for AF - which i presume would have been weeks away as I was nowhere near even ovulating. And thats when I got a BFP! Been odd this time though as AF stopped after 3 light days, then started up again (even lighter but def there) 3 days after that, have never had that before!

Its all designed to drive us mad!

S x


----------



## MrsMacD

Stelpo I guess you just never know how the meds etc are going to mess with your cycle and obviously you have shown that you might not even experience the same from cycle to cycle.The nurse said to wait until the middle of this week and if I was still bleeding to call them back. I guess I will just have to wait and see when I bleed again as I'm normally 14 days exactly after ovulation but because of this long bleed I don't have a clue where I am at.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks mrs macd . Yes I have seen ladies saying they havent bled for weeks because of the prostap but mine came before otd .  Thanks for letting me know it may be back sooner than expected .just what we want ! Stelpo glad you said that as next time no doubt i will be expecting the same if I get another bfn .

Had my letter from Gcrm and they said my response was close to excessive . Have any of you ladies had that before  ? They are suggesting less meds next time but the same protocol


----------



## stelpo

MrsGlasgow, 
I did get AF before OTD as well, it was the one after that that didnt come because of prostap appparently- I presume it would have eventually, had I not gone straight into another cycle though.

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

I typed a big post yesterday and lost it for some reason then was too tired to type again! Was getting floppiness in forearms and shallow breathing for the last few days kept needing to take a big deep breath  Anyone else get that? Maybe body was in shock. 

Pippi, glad I posted about crinone gel too wouldn't wish the shock I had on anyone. Can't imagine GCRM will have much of an opinion on supplements, Marco scoffs at charting and ovulation kits!!   am thinking of using evening primrose preovulation, coQ10, royal jelly and omega 3 or red krill oil. I found pregnacare made me feel a bit funny last time I used it changed to Boots conception, but might try them again. Pippi I hope you don't give up because you have been so close twice now, it has to work for you soon.

Good to know about CoQ10 Tracey, OMG I'll be rattling!

My bleeding is still there but much less, feel much more like myself again ready to start work tomorrow.

Congratulations Wanderer, good to see someone my age getting a BFP yey!!

Mrs Glasgow, wonder do they send that letter out in advance of review meeting? When is yours, mine is May 20th so just trying to think when they will end it out

Anyone else out there been hiding all this time that got a BFP at GCRM this month, come and tell us  

LWx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi lw yes they seem to send it out in advance of review meeting .i think the day I got my bfn I think they told me about review letter and it would be sent the following Tuesday (otd was the Friday ). I got my letter last week , review appt is the 22nd may . I have my big list of questions ready


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thansk Tracy about the tip about coQ10...I take 400 mg a day already for about a year now. I did take 800 mg but cut back to 400 as it was costing so much and I was n't getting any BFP positive naturally. maybe I will go up to 600 mg as its a compromise between 400 and 800

Lw THey said they'd post the review letter out after OTD date when they discussed the results...think they have a weekly review meeting on a tuesday or wednesday with the whole team.

I would have thought MrsGlasgow they would have mentioned to you that you were near OHSS.
did the tell you your oestrogen levels before EC ?
They told me but it was more of an off hand comment so don't think its probably something they always tell people.
mine was 8000 which is ok. LW I think you said yours was 16000 and you were close to OHSS...so your estrogen levels must of been kinda high MrsGlasgow

I better get prepared for a long AF then....im only on day 4 and its been quite light since yesterday afternoon.
can't believe how long its lasting for you and MrsM.

Thanks for the encouragement LW, 3rd time lucky perhaps ? 
I guess they will recommend ICSI for you next time....and hope you have more fertilisation next time.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

pippi yes they reduced my drugs during my stimming .the doctor told me after ec that on my last blood test my estrogen level was 22,000 so they werent suprised they got 19 eggs .I remeber thinking that sounds high and then  the nurse came in with the leaflet about ohss. I panicked slightly as was defo getting pain Pre ec .After my ovitrelle shot After et i got severe pain again in my left ovary but just briefly so didn't mention  to gcrm . I have my big list of questions for my review! As I wonder if this might have negatively effected implantation . They didn't retest my blood before putting the embryos back x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey ladies

if a BFN, your AF will always come generically after egg transfer, ie day 14 on an IVF round, as your cycle is based from when they do the egg collection, that classed as your ovulation day, and your AF would be due 14 days after your ovulation. Also you will also always get AF even if its a FET as they do this in the middle of your cycle and you AF is due  14 days later.

Its only when you go onto a natural cycle after that, that your body takes longer to get its AF due to the prosap. Mine took 6 weeks to come, though AF only lasted about 2 days heavily and about 3 days spotting..

Mrsgalsgow, don't worry high estrogen levels don't cause implantation issues.

The coq10, supposedly helps with blood flow and can help blood flow to the uterus, though you have to take it for at least 4 months prior to your IVF cycle for it to have any affect. Similar to garlic capsules, the same idea, its all to do with thinning of the blood. The same as drinking loads of pineapple juice, helps to thin the blood....TBH girls, ive done it all, and it made no difference with me, I think its all wife's tales.. I think that if you want to do these things swimming or exercise is best as it will give immediate bloods flow help, whereas the vitamins take 4 months to kick in.. Ive got bottles of them in the cupboard.. Did DHEA for 4 months too.. Nout worked, lol!!

Any vitamin advice let me know, im a power of info on that subject!!


----------



## littlewhisper

Forever just popping on quickly, d'you know if it's ok to start some supplements like royal jelly, evening primrose etc now right after IVF. I read evening primrose helps with raising  eostrogen levels but I'm a bit worried mine is still high after ovitrelle don't want to add any more. Or d'you think it would all ave settled by now . LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh foreverehopefull hopeful, hope i don't have to wait 6 weeks for next af. I thought the prostrap injection would have worn off after 30 days. I was planning on stoping charting as it stresses me out a bit but think ill continue for a while longer until things regulate a bit..

Lw found this link earlier today, its from 2010 but a good summary. I might add royal jelly to mine but kinda agree with you forever hopefull, don't know if they make any difference but it makes me feel I'm doing something and most probably are not harmful, althought I will stay away from dhea unless they tell me to take it.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


----------



## Clairabella

Hey  

Foreverhopeful - thanks for posting link to that article, I found it really interesting and reminded me that we need to be realistic about our chances of success.  At best we have a 1 in 3 chance of a cycle working, and it is easy to try and find something or someone to blame when it doesn't work out.

Having said that I really can't find anything negative to say about gcrm, 2 out of 3 times they have done what we paid them to do and got us pregnant..sadly when the baton has been passed to me to take forward I haven't managed to full term  

Pippi - liked your article too - I am surprised we are not all rattling   Prostap in my 1st cycle had me waiting exactly 6 weeks for AF.

Mrsglasgow - my estrogen levels were 18000 in my first cycle and I did overstimulate and it was really unpleasant.  They changed my protocol after that for my next 2 cycles and I have had a much lower response, but each time have had a BFP.  

Wanderer - congrats on your BFP x

Littlewhisper - hope you are doing ok now, and 1st day back at work went ok.

hey to anyone I've missed.  Got my review on wednesday but not really expecting much different information from my previous reviews!


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone,

Pippi thanks for link, yes I'd seen it and it's good to get an overview although think some of it excessive if you are eating a balanced diet . As she says some things need checked, Brazil nuts for instance contain huge amounts of selenium I've read you need to be really careful not to have too many one or two at most. I ordered the Zita West book on fertility and assisted conception which I'm just making my way through now, it's reinforcing things I  knew but a good few new things to consider too- would recommend it. I'm with you and am packing in the charting , she states in her book not to do it any more than for three month so ( oops....a year later  or it makes you obsessive and channels your energy in the wrong way? Yey no more morning beeps!

DH came home on Sunday, so glad to have him home   we are planning our holiday in early June   

So if AF takes 6 weeks does that mean we ain't ovulating this month? Or does it just take longer to release eggs ?

Now want my review letter to arrive, how much do thy say in it?

Hi to everyone xx

Lw x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all sorry i havent been on in few days thoufht i would have few days off

Hope everyone is well x 

Claira: im same as u hun 2 out if 3 times we have gotten pg but just never lasted x


----------



## Clairabella

Dee - here is hoping next time is the charm   Any sign of AF yet?  I'm now 4 weeks since d&c but don't feel any signs. x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I hope that you are well.  

Sorry to read of the BFNs recently and congratulations on the BFP.

I'm not sure if anyone will remember me.  I am an old pro at the GCRM.    Took a bit of time out although always keep an eye on how you ladies are getting on.

Anyway, we have decided to have our last FET at the GCRM and   that our wee frostie thaws.  It's an HRT FET.  Previous three times, I have had cetrotide.  However, this time I am being given prostap.  I am currently on the pill and am having a pipelle scratch on Wed as well as the prostap injection and then will stop the pill 4 days later and then bleed in about a week and then start the estrogen tablets.  So, what are the side effects of the prostap?  My sister is getting married on Sat and I am worried that I will bloat up or something like that?  

Thanks,

xx


----------



## 8868dee

Claira: i will be 4 weeks since d&c on saturday and no signs here either 

Spl: hi hun i remember u xxx gl with ur last fet hun xxx


----------



## stelpo

Spl -welcome back! I have never noticed any side effects from the prostap, sure you'll be fine for the wedding 

S x


----------



## Clairabella

Welcome back Sugarpielaura - hope pipelle went ok today and you enjoy wedding  

Dee - I am sure I have ovulated, so hopefully it is not far away for us both x

Well turn up for me, I went for review today and Marco has said we can start again immediately   So he took bloods to check if I have ovulated and if so I am in for pipelle scratch on Friday with a view to starting stims when AF starts. I am a bit stunned, but decided just to go for it.  If this cycle doesn't work we are taking a long break from treatment and I am going to go out and live my life without thinking about what I am eating, taking my vitamins and not drinking and when my next AF is due  

Hoep everyone is well x


----------



## MrsRed

Wow Clairabella seems all systems go again. I wish you all the very best hun with your next cycle and   that it has a positive outcome. I'll be popping on to see how you're getting on, take care xxx


----------



## Annie7

That is good news clairabella and wishing you lots of luck for this cycle. Take care  . Xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Wow good for you just getting on with it, all the very best of luck Clairabella! 
LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

good luck Clarabella, hope the pipelle scratch does the trick.

Interesting point LW about not charting. I must get Zita West's book....might look for it in the library first and buy it then if its not telling us stuff we know already. I am still temping but want to continue until I ovulate this month just to see how things were after all the drugs and then I'm going to stop...I sound like an addict as I have said in the past I'd stop and I have n't !  But yea temping every day for 1.5 years probably is n't the best thing....

Been to my GP this morning, and got my thyorid levels checked. My TSH was around 4 six months ago which is fine and within NHS guidelines but from other people on these forums I have found out that for fertility its best to have it below 2. My GP said she's happy to prescribe thyroxine to bring it down while I continue to ttc, so that's good as I though she'd stick to the NHS guidelines and refuse to treat. I think it takes a few months to get the medication right but hopefully we could cycle again in 3 months or so. myabe I am grapsing at straws but feel a bit better now that I am trying to do something.

Dh  is very down about it all. He told a friend about the IVF and the limbo we were in last week waiting for the 3rd pregnancy test. His friend has n't been in touch to find out what happened last Friday...so he does n't know if the news is good or bad. So on top of dealing with the BFN you have to deal with people appearing not to care....that is just as hard. Next time we're only telling people who really supported us.


----------



## Tracey42

Hi All

Pippi - happy to give you my copy of Zita West's book, was going to send it back to Amazon, but would much rather give it someone. If you want it message me your address.

Hope everyone is well, got my consultation booked in with Marco for 15th May, just me DH has had enough....... don't blame him. 

Anyhoo good to read all your posts and progress, there is a lot of resiliency in the forum - gold stars all round!  

T x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Pippi, I know I've told three very supportive friends and my sister but poor DH didn't tell anyone but some of his friends may not have handled it well either so best as it is. He's a bit p**sed off about it all too but ok in general. Think we're both just depressed about pouring money into uncertainty. Can see why people are sharing Zita west book, it's thick but I read it in an evening and now wish I'd borrowed it! A lot of stuff you will know but there are one or two really interesting sections and she s fertility guru to the stars so why not us  

Got my review letter and Marco had at least tried to answer most of my questions that I'd emailed he said my embryo was a 4c4/4 whatever that is, the 'c' doesn't sound good to me but he said its considered good quality ?? Anyone had one of those? As I suspected they are suggesting ICSI if We try again. I asked about my FSH and LH and he said I didn't need it because AMH is more important. But If I've got PCOS as he's suggested which means I just produce loads of immature follices then what is the point in going by AMH which is clearly Scewed?

I was reading the over 40's thread Pippi and everyone's talking about TSH and T4 again I've never had these taken but feel maybeI should have. Have made docs appointment too ( I'm just copying you now   
as you say, anything that helps. How did you get your results back so quickly, I thought it would take them a week, to analyse tsh or is it different to asking bloods?


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks Tracy for the offer of the book, its very generouse of you....
good luck on the 15th May. can understand your DH having enough

Lw
I had TSH taken last november and then it was 4. I did n't act on it as I thought it was  kinda ok as within NHS guidelines and when I mentioned it to the fertility consultants they did n't seem to think it was a problem.
one of them just told me to repeat it after a few months...so thats what i am doing today. I'll have to wait a few days to see if there has been any change.
seems higher estrogen could push up the TSH a bit....so maybe I should have waited another few weeks to get the blood test but figured the worse it comes out on the blood test they more likely the GP will be too treat me. doubt if she will know that IVF could scew the readings....

you could ask your GP to do the standard cd3 bloods...FSH, LH and estrogen. when its free you might as well get it done....even for your own investigations/knowledge.

they told me at ET that the emboryos they were putting back in were 4/4
the first 4 was 4/4 for fragmentation
the second 4 was 4/4 for cell regularity (i'm pretty sure that was what it was for...I might have it noted at home)

they never mentioned any letters to me so not sure what the c is

i have n't got my review letter..did n't know you could email Marco with questions.
I can email my consultant in Belfast but since he did n't do the treatment there is not much point...hence we've decided to have the review with marco.
bit of a pain really using the satellite service as we don't really get to meet the GCRM consultants.


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Pippi for the suggestion of the CD3 blood test, never heard if it so I can now at least pretend to the doctor I have a clue! My surgery is rubbish you never get the same doc twice and they won't do ANYThiNg they think is related to treating you for fertility cos of my age but hopefully they'll do investigations.

Also have never had a pelvic ultrasound, only the scans we got at GCRM but they said these wouldn't pick up fibroids etc so was thinking I should get one done to check not sure if NhS does it.

Don't think you can e-mail Marco directly, it was Pat Ambrose the nurse manager that told me to email her the questions and She would take them to the review meeting. You could call and ask anyway.

Yeah don't know what the 'c' means but probably no point in reading in to it   I'll go mad. Wish we had a crystal ball to know if it'll ever work!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Clairabella good luck for your next cycle . Thanks for the info re overstimulating . Macro is saying bed kep my protocol the same but I shall as t my review if it would make any difference .

Lw does the "c" not sand for cell as in you had a 4 cell 4/4 transferred ? Ill check my letter but think it says I had a 7 c 4/4 and and 8 c4/4 transferred and just assumed it meant 7 cell and 8 cell embryo ! Yip it drives you mad .

Pippi sorry to hear about your dh feeling down . I do think they take it hard . I'm thinking your DHs friend probably doesn't  know what to say , you know what men are like ! Hope he contacts him soon with An explanation / apology as not contacting him makes it worse .

Afm we are booking to see a male fertility specialist in London so fingers crossed we can find a few more swimmers before our next try . i hate all this waiting about doing nothing x x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lw; I had a brain wave on the way home from work, the 4c probably means a 4 cell embryo. You had trasnfer on day 2 so 4 cell sounds about right. The 3rd and 4th figures are for cell regulatory and then fragmentation (I had them the other way around earlier ..but just checked my notes at home. So you had an embryo with perfect cell regulatory and no fragmentation transferred. 
We had a 7,9 and 10 cell (all 4/4) transferred.....but obviously the 4/4 is no gaurentee of success. 

That's a bit crap your gps are so unhelpful, you can't get ivf over 40 but surely you are entitled to basis investigations  I don't know how you can ask for the cd2/3 bloods without them suspecting its for fertility.
I got an pelvic ultrasound on the NHs...all normal. Not sure how much help it was as they just did it from the stomach....and I'm sure with all the scans you have had something would have been picked up if there was any issue. 
I said to the technician that its good than she did nt see any endometriosis (my sister suffers badly with it so i was afraid i might have some) but she said the ultrasound would n't really pick up that...
So maybe its more than an ultrasound needed to pick up fibroids and endometriosis. Think further investigations might need to be requested by a consultant....the NHs consultant did nt think there was any point in doing any further investigatios for me as he said my tubes are open since I conceived naturally before. Again maybe I should have pushed for more....but its hard to start questioning them when I did nt have full facts or had nt done my research.

I found a link that is ful of information and I'll post it but it'll just blow your mind as there is so much there'd...


----------



## Pippi_elk

Just lost what I was about to post as battery died....here we go again...

Ha Mrs Glasgow you worked it out before me....

Thanks for the sympathy for dh, the friend emailed him this morning with no mention of anything and I think that's rubbing salt into the wound. Athough despite hearing that ivf was emotional i had no idea how much so can't expect others to really understand but a little empathy would be nice.

Good luck with the male specialist, hopefully it feels good just to know you have something lined up even if you do have to wait.

Lw here is the link i mentioned, its called immune issue but I don't know if its strictly immune issues.i only looked throught it for a short time but there is so so much there...
Way to much that I'm prepared to investigate....despite not having all that much time left to do all those tests and treatments.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.20

The same author also has a post about what to do re failed ivf. Maybe more relevant after and I don't think its quite so long.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.msg4916394#top


----------



## stelpo

Pippi, i am a sonographer and you would be able to see fibroids on ultrasound, but not endometriosis - I think the only way to diagnose that is laparoscopy. Sometimes you can see fibroids well on u/s tranabdominally, sometimes you need transvaginal to see smaller ones, but generally I would start with transabdominal then go on to do transvaginal if I thought it necessary - some gynaecologists only do transvaginal though, mainly as they are so used to it and can't "read" the other way as well! 

I've been reading about the endo scratch - did Marco suggest it to you all, or did you bring it up? Just wondering why he hasnt suggested it if it might help with implantation? Still not got review letter : (

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Pippi and Mrs Glasgow for solving the 'c' thing, think I lost a few brain cells during the down regs!! It was the fact that some people get 3AB or 5AA so was thinking it was strange. It's good to have you all to thrash out the confusing stuff and clear the head! Mrs Glasgow really hope the specialist in London helps you get results.

Pippi thanks for those links, really helpful, will have a good read and drive myself mad. As for your DH's friend, he maybe s waiting for DH to mention it, men can be like that not earning its a bad thing, they just sometimes don't probe like women or analyse stuff too much so he's probably trying to just be normal with you DH. 

The review letter said DH sperm morphology was excellent, I had been questioning that it was 80% abnormal but that means 20% normal which it turns out is good ( anything over 4% is normal) I am really happy about it but there's a apart of me that is a really annoyed that its my eggs that are the problem...think I Feel a bit of a failure   I know it's stupid but I can't accept I'm too old. How can I be the only one in the family with pcos? How can my sister pop out two healthy babies one at 41 one at 43 ( her, not the babies !) dh and I were no where near ready to ttc ten years ago. It just seems so unfair that we may have run out of time   i don't even know if I can get pregnant. Sorry very mopey post!


Stelpo good to know fibroids would show up on normal ultrasound. Do they have to look for them though or would they just show up? Hoping that rules that out if GcRM didn't point anything out. Review letters probably got done yesterday so may take a day longer to get out to those living further away?


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Lw don't beat yourself up . You don't know that as was it not your 1st try and a lot of ppl aren't successful 1st time. I suppose it's easier said than done .i think the 5aa or 3ab is when they get to blast .that confused me to but from google I learned that blasts are graded with letters and day 2 or day 3 embryos as numbers . Maybe if you have another throw of the dice you'll get lucky . I do think its just down to numbers . Don't give up hope !

Pippi sorry to hear that, I'm sure as lw said maybe he just wanted to tret your dh as normal as didn't know if he would want to talk about it .

Afm My mum and sis had there 1st babies at 34. .i was hoping it would run in the family as I'm 34 this year lol but they both also had miscarriages with there 1st pregnancies so I am very scared too . have a big list of questions whether that can run in families too . doing alot more research before our next try , hoping something makes a difference x x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me butting in ...

Lw - don't be hard on yourself it will not be your eggs , it sounds like you have a good AMH and maybe as you done Ivf it's a binding issue with egg and sperm so that's why you didn't achieve fertilisation with the all whereas if you decide to try again with ICSI you will be successful as have more embryos to choose from x x it is your first try and it's down to luck which is soooooo rubbish but hopefully some good luck is not far away for you  

Pippi that is such a shame for your hubby x people are so inconsiderate at times and don't appreciate what you are both going through x I hope you are both doing ok , all of those other tests scare the living day lights out if me as where does it end. 

I have the most fertile family on the planet and my mum was the same with 6 kids and since I got married 6 months ago its all everyone asks and it's killing me inside and my dh doesn't want anyone to know x I eventually I told my mum about my dh results and she just didn't understand x as fertility has come so easy to my family! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  

Mrs Glasgow are you going to see doctor Ramsay? That's great news you have some plans in place!

Clairabella that is fab news your getting to cycle so soon ....wishing you all the luck in the world   x I hope you don't mind but I read your diary and it was brilliant x I could relate to so many things you were saying , and it was really helpful 

Hello to everyone else , hope you are all keeping well xxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks for all the good wishes, I am starting to get nervous now!  Got the call today to say bloods said I had ovulated so definitely in for pipelle tomorrow.  

I also have the Zita West book but think I am liking foreverhopeful's article better...ie it will either work or it won't and apart from caffeine reduction there is not a huge amount you can influence so don't beat yourself up.  If anyone wants my copy of the book, feel free to PM me and I will send it on.

Pippi - I have found female friends have been much more proactive about asking and being interested in the detail, but DHs friends that know are more likely to hang back and wait for an update rather than feel they are prying and seem to think if DH wants to talk about it he will.  I'm sure he doesn't mean it as a snub, although it feels a bit hurtful x I am off to read your links now 

littlewhisper - yeah the embryos are definitely different on day 3 and 5, I have had transfers on both and the grading system was different.  Excellent news about sperm quality.  Do not feel like a failure, we all have those moments, but you have only had one cycle, next time could go very differently    

Tracey - hope 15th goes well.  DH may come round nearer the time.x

Mrsglasgow - I am 34 in a few weeks and hoping this will be my lucky age too! DH has said he wanted to be a dad before 40, and that will only happen if this cycle works as he 40 in 11 months. No pressure  

Stelpo - I asked last cycle if there was anything we could try and it was suggested, and I have to say i did get a positive result after it.  For £85 it is worth a shot.  Hope your review letter arrives soon x

Hopingandpraying - thanks   glad someone reads it and doesn't think I am crackers   my dh didn't want anyone to know at the start but over time has been a bit more open, so you never know it might get better and if certain people know then the awkward and insensitive questions die down a bit x

I've decided to use clexane this cycle, I am too late to use prednisolone as I haven't been taking the higher dose folic acid, but they said they think that the biggest help comes from the clexane anyway, so can't do me any harm.

Thank goodness it is a holiday weekend coming up   x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi everyone...

Lw don't beat yourself up about it not working. Its really all outside your control. I know I wish we had tried years ago but the thing is I did n't want kids then and circumstances did n't suit as we were moving around between different countries a lot. Maybe we can have regrets but there is no point in beating yourself/myself up about it...you did what you felt was right at the time. (I am saying this to myself too....).
Hopefully ICSI will work better for you. I must look at what dh's sperm sample was when he got tested initially in NHS. the embryologist in GCRM said he had a great sample (have n't got the reveiw letter from them yet to say what the numbers were)...but I'll look and see what the % abnormality was in the NHS test when I get home....but yea I remember thinking that it was strange that anything >4% is classed as normal.

If I lived nearer GCRM I'd be considering going for the free counseling....as I need somehow to process things in my head and an different perspective would be good. Think its a bit crap they have a satellite service in N. Ireland but have n't set up any conselling (think they have a counselor in the satellite service in Edinburgh). 

MrsGlasgow, think miscarrages are very common but I know its so much more scary to have one when its so difficult to conceive in the first place. Hopefully seeing the specialist for dh will give you more embryos next time so you'll have a few snowbabies to fall back on if the worst happens.

Hopingand praying....all the tests are scary and I feel if that's whats needed to get pregnant then I'll just remain childless. Its too much....and I think I'd end up mentally scared if I was to do all those tests/procedures. Well hopefully if your family are really fertile once you can get some good sperm you should n't have issues with your eggs....but can imagine its hard if you are just married and everyone is expecting a baby. Think everyone has given up on us as we're married over 10 years now.

Yea Clarabelle, must be a male thing....not asking about the progress etc. Hope you don't get lost in all the information on those links. Can understand you are nervous but its also exciting !!

Thanks for the info Steplo about the ultrasounds. Good to know then that I probably don't have fibroids. the report just said normal so its hard to know what that means when you don't know if the usound can pick up fibroids.

glad its the weekend too, don't get the bank holiday but at least I get to take the day some other time....will save it for our next trip to Glasgow!
but so need a trip away somewhere thats noting to do with IVF etc.


----------



## stelpo

Well , received the review letter today and I'm a bit (very!) disappointed as they said they are willing to treat us again using my eggs, but that I would have a much better chance with donor eggs    Took me by surprise as we have always had 3 good embryos to transfer and we got a BFP last Sept, losing her at 21 weeks was just bad luck and shouldnt have been anything to do with egg quality. Bit hard to take as the reason we have to do IVF on the first place is because of DP's lack of sperm...
Oh well, might book a review meeting with Marco and see what he says - still dont understand why they woudnt suggest the scratch thing.

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi girls, thanks for your support yesterday really appreciated it. I think it's when you get the letter and they are saying you're  the one with the problem! I'm fluctuating between really positive and plummeting lows but trying to stay positive. Friends came round last night and they just told us a month ago they were 12 weeks pregnant. It was such a surprise and they said it hadn't been easy which means they've probably been trying like us! We do a lot of outdoor stuff with them and it would have been great to be pregnant together   Anyway I had major 'bump' envy last night and had to stop myself from staring longingly at my friends 4 month perfect dome( OMG am turning into a weirdo )  I just thought how amazing to be four months pregnant! 

Stelpo I think the letters do give us an emotional dip. Wonder if they just try to think of one new thing to suggest? I was a bit annoyed that they only said icsi was hoping they would talk about tweaking drugs etc.

Pippi I wondered about counselling and then thought that it's just medical answers I want, not sure I want to go round in circles talking about my emotions ( after all We have this forum for that  ) but maybe they can offer something I didn't expect. Just don't want the councillor to make me mentally prepare for it not working!!  Would much rather bury my head 

Clairabella read your diary when I first joined and thought it was great. Has anyone read BarrenBlog? It's also good reading and really made me laugh out loud. Just google it and it's one girls journey through highs and lows ( she s a bit younger than us but still relevant) of fertility treatment. 

We are going camping( well campervanning) at end of May with our usual group of friends which include pregnant friend from last night AND other newly pregnant friend from London, DH and I just realising that there will be a lot of pregnancy chat then once those who are drinking( and already have kids) down a couple of glasses of wine we will be hit with the " so ........ You two! WHEN are you......." and you know the rest. Don't want to announce en masse but also going to be hard to change subject! Will have to think of something to say as usual  Oh the joys!


----------



## rosebud5

Stelpo - when I saw your post it reminded me how I felt when I got some of their review letters.  Although I love the place and have nothing bad to say about them, I always felt their review letters could come across a little brutal.  I always found the appointments and direct contact with them to be a much more positive experience than the letters. It was almost as thought the letters brought you down to earth with a bump and then the appointments build you back up again.  I think they have to have a correct paper trail in case anyone comes back and says, well, you were all positive that this would work, and so this is why they can be a little blunt in their letters.  However, I bet if you went and spoke to Marco, he would be much more positive.  I had a couple of letters from them where I felt really hopeless and down afterwards, but I'm still hanging in there tentatively waiting on my twins.  Your experience last year was so harsh, but it proved how far you can go.  What happened, as awful as it was, had nothing to do with egg quality.  I'm sure when you speak to Marco, it will seem better.  Big hugs and hang in there, R xxx


----------



## Annie7

Hi all,

We got our review letter also and it does bring you down  . They said they would try again with my own eggs but also said donor eggs would be better.  Also said taking dhea had made no difference and is better for younger woman - I now feel ancient at 38!!!!!. We have our review appointment with marco on 5th June so will see what he says. 

LW - I have a few friends that are pregnant and I am so pleased for them but want my own bump . 

Best wishes and hope to us all xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Steplo, I can understand why DE suggestion is a big shock when it comes out of the blue like that. Yea agree that since it was just bad luck on loosing the twin and that after just one failed ivf cycle since its a bit soon to be suggesting DE. 
But as rosebud said maybe they have to spell out the alternative options....its just a bit blunt in a letter. Guess they can't be seen to continually take money from you....
In our initial consultation, our consultant suggested DE to us if the ivf does nt work ....but with the caveat that its not for everyone. Easier to hear it that way...

Lw, I'm trying to do both, look for medical answers and psychological  help.....but think my medical issue is just old eggs. I feel we'll never have our own child as I'm 43 at end of June and feel I'm just getting too old. So could do with the counselling to try deal with that...
Enjoy the camping, hopefully they will all be understanding if it does come out to everyone that you are doing ivf.
Tough though having to look at bumps when you want your own. A friend from work had a baby girl today, she had hardly any sleep since Monday and forceps did nt work and in end had to have section. So had a hard time but she sent me a photo of the the baby .. so cute. Dh started crying when he saw it so he's feeling very 
emotional :-(
Must look up the blogs..could do with a bit of humour !

Annie, wonder is it because of your low amh that they suggesting DE? 

I got my letter today...no suggestions or improvement suggested. Said the fact that we got "pregnant" is encouraging and good prognostic indicator for future cycles, but this optimism must be tempered by my age which will have negative impact on chances.
They got the length of time i was on stimms wrong. Said I required 9 days when I only needed 8. 
I thought they'd give more info...but just told me things i knew already. Noting about sperm or egg quality or estrogen levels...just the grade of the 3 embryos transferred.


----------



## stelpo

Thanks guys, helps to know I'm not the only one feeling a bit down about the letters!

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi sorry Your Dh is taking it badly. That'll be hard for you too. Seeing other people having kids is so hard just now, but I really think you have a chance and you have good AMH. As my friend said ' the fat lady ain't singing yet!'   I wonder if you could talk  to Marco about post implantation support , like taking low dose aspirin or something?


----------



## stelpo

I asked him about aspirin, and he said that new research shows you shouldnt take it - I take clexane and prednisolone to aid implantation. interesting about the aspirin as it was my own ob/gyn who suggested it following our late m/c, but Marco said he obv wasnt up to date with the journals! (They are friends!)

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

Yes, just reading Zita west and she says don't take any aspirin until a BFP then it may be ok to take it but just if needed ! I've started on evening primrose 1000mg, fish oil 1100mg , Co Q10 200mg, royal jelly ( starting with a little going to ncrease, boots conception and vitamin c. Something is giving me headaches though but don't know what? I never get headaches .


----------



## 8868dee

Gl clairabella for ur cycle hun x its now been 4wks and 2 days and no af but im not too bothered as im not starting another cycle  till dh gets bk from sea (forces) which will be july/aug xxx 

Sorry for all the bfns xx 

Got my review letter which said what we discussed in meeting ie same next cycle as before but marco wants to know if my epilepsy meds might be causing my mcs so i am to make an appt with my epilepsy nurse x  to see x am still waiting my recurrent mc test results xx


----------



## Clairabella

Dee - Thank you x I know I am still waiting on af too, but it is definitely due, I am now at almost 5 weeks.  How are you recovering with DH being away?  July will be here really soon and hopefully you will be reassured about your meds and test results xx

Stelpo - Sorry the letter was blunt about suggesting DE, sometimes seeing these things in black and white isn't nice.   But you are right you have had good embryos to transfer each time. Maybe they will suggest scratch at your review meeting.  I was also told that they now think aspirin may be detrimental, so going to give that a miss, though I used it last time. 

Rosebud - nice to hear all is still going well, when are you due?xx

Littlewhisper - I think I got headaches when I started using coQ10 but it settled down.  It is tough when it feels like everyone is pregnant except you  

Pippi - you are right - they should offer counselling in NI, I thought they had to offer it as part of treatment.  Worth a bit of customer feedback there!  I have never used the counselling, but been offered it a couple of times.  Like LW I use this site instead  

Annie - hope review goes well xx

AFM - had my scratch on Friday and it seemed worse than last time, though probably because I didn't get my painkillers taken on time as I was in a meeting at work.  At least it is over quickly!  I am really, really squeamish, so I felt a bit faint afterwards and leaned forward to put my head between my legs (still on the torture chair, undressed from waist down) and the only thing that stopped me from passing out was the thought if I fainted and fell forward my big bare bum would be in the air    That wouldn't have been a nice picture for the poor nurse....


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies hope your all well.

Stelpo sorry to hear about your review letter , that must have been a big shock. Have you had your review appt ?can I ask are the drugs to help with implantation expensive ?

Clairabella good luck for your cycle, hoping this is your lucky year !

Lw hope your headaches have went away. Sounds like your being super good with all those vitamins!

Pippi I hope you and dh are feeling better . It is a hard road that we are all on and we all ave ups nod downs but it is good to speak to ppl in similar situations .

Dee good luck with your appt hoping you get some Answers .

Hoping and praying yes it's mr ramsay we are off to see . Fingers crossed he can help !

Annie hoping your review appt goes better with Marco.

Afm I've had a chat with my dh so hoping to cycle again in July /aug. how long do they normally recommend between cycles ? . Our Nhs appt was useless and we still aren't on the waiting list after 2 years of attending monklands hospital . Feeling happier we have decided to try again before our Nhs tries as I just hate sitting about doing nothing . My dh said it will be our last attempt this year but I can live with that as my Nhs 1 should be around oct ( fingers crossed I won't need it ).He seen a clear blue advert last night and was drunk and I can heard him saying I'd love to see that ( a pregnant result )and I thought bless him he stays strong for me but I know hes hurting inside . So it's pick yourself up , dust yourself down an move on to icsi no 2 .i must say I am quite excited. Hoping for lots of BFPs coming soon x x x


----------



## stelpo

Mrs Glasgow, they don't cost too much, the prednisolone is only pennies and the clexane is about £5 per injection. You only need them from ET til OTD so not too bad compared to all the others! If you get a BFP you need to take til 12 weeks. I actually got my GP to prescribe them for free, though that was a bit of a mistake on the part of a junior Gp trainee - the partner was extremely rude and said they should have only given me a private prescription. After my late mc though she agreed to continue to give me it - think they are bending over backwards as I called for an appointment a few days before my waters broke, and they wouldn't see me - don't really think it would have changed anything but appalling service. Anyways, seems like some GPS will prescribe e it, some wont, but no harm in asking! I believe if you have BFP they are almost obliged to prescribe if you have had previous mc's as it then becomes pregnancy support - it's the 2ww that is tricky as its really part of private treatment.

Good luck! 
Sx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Stelpo thank you for that . I have never been pregnant before  so not sure if the will recommend I take it but just worried with my mum and sister both having miscarriages I would like to try anything I can next cycle. is it one injection per day ? Think I can live with that . Pennies compared to the rest of the treatment .

Clairabella sorry to hear about the pipeline scratch , hoe your feeling better . Is it the cycle before you need to have that ? I am thinking of trying that for my next cycle although you have slightly scared me lol x x


----------



## littlewhisper

Clairabella, thanks I think it could be the CoQ10 as its the only thing apart from vitamin C that DH and I Have both had and he's been getting them too. I thought it might be the evening primrose at first as its a high dose. That's great you've had the pippelle scratch done already ( even if it did nearly end with your bum in the air!!   ) you'll be cycling before you know it. Wishing you the best of luck for this one  

Mrs Glasgow good luck with your consultation in London, who know we may be cycling together in July/ August.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Just a quick post but lw when I started the pregnacare I got a headache for the first 1-2 days. Again maybe it was just a concidence. Are you taking it with a meal ? Think for the coq 10 they recommend to take it was a meal containing fat.


----------



## 8868dee

Claira: im much better now thanks hun xxx dh has been a great support as well as u lovley ladies xxx 

Mrsglasgow: thanks hun i hope we get some answers also xx looks like we might be cycling together then hun xzz as we are going july/aug too xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrsglasgow - don't let my story put you off, the last time it was a piece of cake as I'd taken the painkillers etc, and it is only about 20 secs.  I am just very squeamish, and hadn't had lunch, hence the feeling faint, I freak out getting my bloods done too lol I only shared that as it made me laugh  . Yes, it is during luteal phase of cycle before you start stims, so I got scratch on friday and will start when AF arrives.x

Stelpo - Thanks for the info, I didn't realise you could get clexane prescribed after BFP, will definitely be asking for that if i am successful, after 2 mc then I am sure if I push they will.  x

LW - thanks x

Dee - glad to hear it


----------



## Pippi_elk

A lot planning to do another cycle in July/August !! I'm not sure when we'll go again, going to see what my throids levels are this week and if I need to take any medication guess I need to wait a few months to make sure blood tests come back ok before cycling.
good luck to everyone and surely there will be more BFP this time....and BFP that stick.

good luck dee with your next cycle, thats tough that dh is away until june/july

Thats interesting about the asprin and Marco's comment about the recent paper....just goes to show you should n't just start to take things on a whim. Hopefully its ok to take all the supplements...but don't think any of them can do much harm apart from DHEA which I won't take unless directed to.

Thanks Steplo too about the tip about clexidine and prednisone....Marco will be wondering whats going on as we'll all be demanding them now 
nice that they are not expensive ....
glad to hear your GP is a bit more acomodating. terrible that they would n't see you before you waters broke. yea probably not a lot they could have done but they were n't to know that at the time.

MrsGlasgow, the nurse said to me you need 1 normal cycle before you can start again....so thats not very long. 
ah your dh and the clearblue ad, yea its hard to see dh suffering about the lack of BFP....but its nice to see they want it as much as we do.

torture chair!! love the name Clarabella. 

hope the headaches have gone Lw. think we are nearly taking the same supplements. I added vit d3 at the weekend. I take a few in the morning and a few in the evening. Just remember to drop the EPO after ovulation...so its a few less for 2 weeks.

dh wants to get a new kitchen and knock through a wall into the living room. think he wants to have a project after this BFN (althought we will just get someone in to do it). suppose we'd get it done before we'd cycle again but just dont want to be cycling and having the house a mess too. we have some cash set aside for it....maybe he wants to spend it before I spend it on the 4th of 5th IVF !


----------



## 8868dee

My af arrived today am ok anout it just feels weird at first it was just brown but now has turned to red x (sorry tmi)


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hey ladies

Just catching up on everyone's plans. 

Mrsglasgow I was looking into mr Ramsay for my dh too, he sounds amazing and have read so much positive stories about him. I was waiting on my dh's sperm results before making any arrangements. Good luck on your appointment with him and you must let me know what he is like.

Clairabella  omgggg that scratch thing sounds horrific, I hate a smear test never mind all of this other stuff not sure how I will cope. Is everyone advised to have this? Lol at the head between your legs ..too funny! Great news that you will soon be good to go! Wishing you lots and lots of luck xxx

Lw and pippi, I get totally confused with all the vits, I feel like I add new ones every month and then worry its too much etc...I currently take 1 spoonful of royal jelly and bee pollen (mixed with honey as its keeps it fresh or something) I take the conception multi vitamin and I've now added in coq10 but only 60mg.....is this enough? 

Dee glad your af arrived and that is good your making plans for treatment in the summer.

Stelpo sorry about your letter from gcrm, that's horrible to get that information in a letter without having any discussion with you. Hope you are doing ok.

Afm  - my dh got his results back from gcrm this morning as he had an op done to repair varicocele , So we have seen an increase in his SA which I'm thrilled to bits about as been worried sick since Friday, he has been on vitamins and not drinking and stuff. His morph is bad at 2% which is one of the main symptoms of varicocele but hoping that this improves in his next SA as its only been 9 weeks since his op    , also still having a massive dilemma about whether to go gcrm or argc in London. I have an appointment with marco next week and then an appointment with argc on the 22nd may as they gave me a cancellation. It's based purely on success rates for my age but the sensible part of me is saying to have treatment in Glasgow in the comfort of my own home and minimal disruption to work etc...but then I think what if........

I'm so sorry for the big ramble, don't have anyone to talk to and it's good to chat to you lovely ladies

Also I have never once been late with af and for the first time ever this weekend was late, and I began to day dream and have all these lovely thoughts....and then the horrible af showed up today....so cruel!  

Hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend...xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

ha I seem to have freaked everyone out with my scratch story!!! sorry - it was really meant to highlight how much of a wuss I am rather than how bad the pipelle is!  It is really not that bad    

good news Dee, that wasn't too long a wait, I think I am starting too x

hopingandpraying - that is great news you have seen an improvement in SA  .  Why don't you go to both consultations and go with where your gut tells you.  I think there is a lot to be said for going home to your own bed etc but like you say the success rates might sway you.  I really like gcrm but have no experience elsewhere.  x

Pippi - I can understand DH's thinking as we have just poured everything into treatment and got loads we still want to do to house which is no closer to happening! maybe you are better getting it done before you are tempted to blow it


----------



## 8868dee

Well my af has stopped lol it was brown which turned to red but more like light spotting and now it has gone but im presuming it is in its way however slow it may be xx 

Claira: who is a pipelle scratch for ?? As im wondering why i havent been offered one mmm


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey Ladies,

Ive been away for a week  just back last night, so just popping on and reading up on all your news, haven't managed to read all in detail, though doesn't seem to be BFP yet!!

So, I am due in this morning to get my pipelle scratch.. Decided to do a pregnancy test just in case and a faint positive come up. Calls the clinic and they say come in and we will do bloods, obviously we cancelled the scratch..

What would the chances be of me falling pregnant naturally.. Though I must stay grounded as im sure it will be a negative, I just on't believe there is any way I could fall pregnancy naturally.. It will prob be a chemical again..  So i have a long long day of waiting on that call... 

PS: I wasn't offered the pipelle first round which was in December, I read about it in the paper and called them, they said yes we do it and booked me in, though it was never offered. It was also never offered 2nd time round and I didn't do it second time round. Though they now offered it for my third try which im due to do end of May..

Love to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

oh good luck foreverhopeful !!
I think to see a positive on a hpt you need a beta of around 50...so fingers crossed. if you just ovulated in the last 10-14 days a level of 50 would be ok.


----------



## Hertsgirl

Wow forever....will be keeping everything crossed for good news in your call this afternoon.      

Xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Forever that would be amazing news fingers crossed!. dh and I weren't sure whether to try or not this month or whether you need to let body recover but have just gone with when ever we feel like it  

Pippi wrote a big long post yesterday and then my iPad conked out so lost it!! The only thing I can remember was that I'm sure you can overdose on Vitamin D so just be careful. It can leave calcium deposits on your bones or something as well as other issues.. Think 30 mcg is loads. 

Hoping and praying, I know it's difficult to weigh up comfort of own city and home with the idea of being monitored more closely but away from home   Think the cost would decide it for us but really need to o the sums properly. I teaspoon sounds like a lot of royal jelly or did you mean you're mixing it with honey to make up a spoonful. I'm taking 1/4 teaspoon which is 1250mg. Eventually will take up to 1/2 spoon. Great news about improvement in DH's SA!  think you can build up the CoQ10 with meals

. I suspect it was the EPO giving me headaches , I'm not on pregnacare as made me feel funny think too much B6 as arms went tingley. Boots coneption suit me better and cheaper. Just realised that because I'm not charting I won't know for sure when I ovulate   have stopped EPO this week anyway. Herbalist said not to take anything hormonal until drugs are out of  system - oops! My skin is a bit crap just now and wee spots on chest think it might be from ivf has anyone else had this? 


Hertsgirl how are you when is your scan?


----------



## stelpo

LW, I took EPO last year and didnt like it at all, I convinced myself i was pregnant when I took it as it totally exaggerated everything, if you know what I mean! I had huge sensitive boobs just before AF which was pretty devastating lol - I decided i didnt want to take anything that had such an obvious hormonal effect on me - take plenty of others though   ANyone know anything about L-Arginine? i just started adding it to the mix as I read somewhere it was good, but then i read somewhere else that it wasnt for everyone?

Confused.com

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Ooh gl forever i am so hoping that u have a natural bfp xx

Afm: my af has arrived in full force this moning but at least im returing to normal x also i had a letter to call my gp which i did and basically they have my results from my recurrent mc tests and they wanna discuss it with me, does that mean something was found ?? As i thought if all was normal then they would just send me a letter saying all was normal, any ideas ??


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Tick tock... Tick tock...............


----------



## 8868dee

The waiting around is awful isnt it forevef love xxz am thinking of u xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Good Luck Forever Hopeful.....that would be the best news ever!!

LW  - The Royal Jelly is mixed with honey already....so one teaspoon is 650 mc per day....I can take 2 teaspoons per day but thought 1 in the morning is enough so have stuck to that over the past 2 months. I am totally mixed on EPO.....took it for about 18 months before Ov and it didnt seem to do anything to me bizarelly enough. So stopped it.

Dee - hope you get on ok with the results of your tests.

xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks hoping me too x


----------



## 8868dee

Have u heard anything yet forever hun xxx praying it good news for u hun xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Checking in to see if any update from Foreeverhopeful...

Lw, Thats so annoying when you lose what you wrote....When I'm on the ipad I sometimes write my updates in notepad and then paste in here as if ipad crashes you don't loose what you've written.
Thanks Lw about the tip about vit d. I did think about overdosing when I bought it but then never looked up anything about the dose to take. Think I have been taking 1000 unit..whatever that is in mg. 

my royal jelly tables have no concentration on them...no where. Must be pretty low if they don't even state it...

Glad you got rid of the headaches. Years ago i had breast pain (and of course started to worry about lumps etc) and was told to take epo...and it really did help....so it definatley affects hormones.
You could do opks to help determine when you ovulate althought you could be peeing on a stick for a while...
I'm still charting but once I ovulate I am going to stop...also doing Opks but that's probably a no-no too!

I've no spots or anything after the ivf...still a bit of extra weight or bloating going on around my belly but I think its slowly disappearing..

Hopingandpraying, having done the ec and et away from home but the monitoring at home....its ok being away for ec and et. And i only needed 4-5 days away. Being away for all the monitoring obviously entails a lot more...
Maybe if it was somewhere abroad with sun and a beach it'd be easier to be away for 2 weeks!
See how your apt goes with argc and look at success rates, total cost etc.
It added about 1000 pounds to the cost for us...just having to go to glasgow for 4-5 days.

My tsh came back at 2.8. It was 3.9 previously....low is better but now afraid the gp won't be willing to prescribe some thing for me. Well for fertility its supposed to be below 2 and nearer to 1 so have apt booked on Thursday so we'll see what she says.


----------



## littlewhisper

Just checking in on forever too, it would be so great in fact I'd have a glass of wine to celebrate    Stelpo, Pippi and hoping and praying, I think I dived in with the EPO   bet you it's causing my spots, feel like a teenager but not in a good way !    I had my docs appointment and I'm sure she thought I was mad as I had typed a long list of questions and things I wanted to talk about . The surgery is a revolving team so you don't always get the same doc, it's not great as you can't build a relationship. Anyway she has agreed to test me for  CD 3 bloodwork, basic clotting, tsh T4 ( said they had done this before.... They never told me!!!!! Or the result!!!) and insulin resistance as well as  a type of White blood cells as my count was low before. Thought she would do it there and then but no.... Am going to be away on holiday around cd3 so will have to wait til end of June!  

The thing that amazes me is how little attention/knowledge GP's pay  to supplements, mine hadn't heard of royal jelly!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How is that possible, even if you don't believe in it surely you would have heard of it? Had nothing to say about anything I was taking, no opinion on maca root, just EPO and that really its for people with bad PMS and sore breasts ( fair enough) . Couldn't believe it thought she would say about ' no evidence ...blah blah ' but not that she hadn't heard of them! Wanted to give her the Zita West book and say  ' go study!' 

Got much more out of one email to herbalist who had given me vitex before my cycle of IVF and going to see her on Thursday. 

Forever let Us know either way hun I can't concentrate!!  

Lw x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the welcome back.   Sorry it took so long to get back on but the wedding kind of took over. 

I had the pipelle and prostap last wed. Been spotting since and stopped the pill on Sunday. Waiting for a bleed but at the same time, not really stopped bleeding if that makes sense! So,to go for a blood test Tom morn to check hormones. 

This thread is moving very quickly! 

Dee: I hope that you get some good advice and info from your results. 

Forever: everything crossed for you. 

Sorry for the lack of personals but not quite caught up yet. Xx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining in again, I have posted on here before but have now started my cycle. Had my DR scan yesterday and my lining was 4.7mm which the nurse said was thicker than they would like but ok to get started. Does anyone know what it should be, I was on day 4 of my bleed from prostap? I started stimming yesterday and its going ok but the nurse wasn't very specific with where the injections go? Is it just anywhere in my stomach? Also I know it varies but just wondered how many days you all had between starting stimms and EC if you were on the long protocol? Sorry for all the questions!

Thanks!

X x x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks stelpo me to hun xxx gl with ur cycle hun xxx 

Welcome back waitingforsande xxi was on long protocol and i was on stimms for 17 days (responded slowly) then had my trigger followed by a day free of inections then ec so 19 days from stimms to ec for me ( i think lol) but like i said i did reslind slower than expected xxx gl xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Waitingforsande not sure what level my lining was at when I started stimming but I was on day 3 of Prostap bleed? I did my injections slightly to the lower right or left of my belly button about 2-3inches away rom it as it shouldn't be too close . Just grab the loose skin/ flab ( unless you have a washboard tummy!) firmly and you hardly feel it. I alternated but def found the right side easier.
I was on stimms for 11days and had EC three Days later so 14 days from starting stims to EC.
Good luck with your cycle !


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey Girls

So sorry I wasn't on one line yesterday, but im afraid it was a total negative. they said I had prob looked at the test too long, as you need to through it away after 10 mins as if you leave it longer then a water line can appear. Which now on thinking about it, I think I sat and looked at it for about 30 mins, kept going away and them coming back..

Anyway juts another dent in the armour to deal with. Though onward and upward right..

Pippelle today at 2.30pm, so not looking forward to it, it bloody hurt the last time, ouch!!!! Think I shall swallow 4x Nurofen at 1.30pm 

Love to all of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hertsgirl

Forever,   Good luck for this afternoon


----------



## Pippi_elk

sorry to hear foreverhopeful, just a hard day to put down waiting for the result. with the cheapie HPT after 5-10 min you have to ignore the result. good luck with the scratch today

waiting forsande: I started stimms 5 days after a prostrap bleed. I was on long protocol and injected stimms for 8 days and had EC 11 days after starting stimm injections. Seems to be a range of lengths of time that people need to stimm for.
One of the consultants said to me the average is 9-12 days of stimm injections. I think my lining may have been 3mm at baseline scan (or maybe it was 5mm, can't recall for sure). I might have it jotted down at home...i'll check later.

good lw that your dr agreeed to do the tests....strange that they never even told you they checked your thyroid before. they never said anything to me about basic clotting tests... guess you must have to ask specifically for it. yea even as a consumer can't believe the GP had n't heard of royal jelly.
I took macca and vitex for a while (at different times). The Vitex just delayed AF but my temp still dropped like I was going to get my period so did n't think it helped much with increased progesterone etc.
I took B50 for a while previously and that just casued me to spot for 2 days before AF which never happens so I stopped that too. It was easy to pin point changes to them as I just added in one thing at a time unlike now when Im adding in royal jelly, vitD and vit C all in one go.
Can't remember why I stopped the macca.....

let us know how you get on with your GP dee, they must have something to discuss with you the fact that they are calling you back.


----------



## 8868dee

Forever: im so so sorry hun xxx and hope ur pipelle scratch went well xxx

Pippi: will do deffo x yeah i thought they must have found something x just hope i will atill be anle to carry a pregnancy as i am not into surogacy i want to carry the baby myself ya know x will devesatate me if i cant carry a baby x


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your replies, its interesting to hear how everyone is so different with how long each stage takes. 

Thanks little whisper for the tips on injecting and certainly no washboard stomach here! I did the first 3 injections myself but DH has had to do the last two, I feel I'm getting worse rather than better, anyone else found this?

Forever hopeful, hope you got on ok today and sorry its another blow for you.

Hi to everyone else!

X x x


----------



## littlewhisper

Forever so sorry to hear that   you did inspire me to remember that its still possibility for all of us though and we shouldn't completely give up on a natural BFP - It's a lovely daydream to have   how did the scratch go?

Pippi, I ended up cancelling my appointment with herbalist as its too expensive having bought all the supplements. She emailed me to say just to take milk thistle capsules 1000mg for now ( think it helps detox from drugs) 
The clots test is pretty basic think it  just tells you if it clots at right time or not. Vitex seemed to help regulate AF for me a bit. Still not impressed with GP think I'm going to move as they are all disinterested nd just want to make sure they stick o a 5min consultation.

Dee when do you speak to the doctor?


----------



## 8868dee

Waitingforsande: my dh did all my jabs except the trigger which i did myself x i personally wanted him involved rather than just giving sperm sample lol x 

Lw: ny appt for doc is on tuesdsy and i xhose the doctor who knows my situation the most and he is amazing doctor really thoughtful x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey Guys

Im afraid the scratch was bad, I do find it really sore.. I know some people don't, though this is my second one. I actually shouted " FU*K " at Marco... lol.. I took 4 Nurofen before I went in as well!!

Waiting for sand= I found injections so easy, I wet my skin with a little salvia and didn't even feel it at all. Im petrified of needles as well!!

LW= All GP's are useless with Fertility, I don't rely on my GP for any advice help or questions. My GP didn't know anything about DHEA and has just shrugged of most of my questions.. I give up with them, spent my whole life using Bupa for all sorts of things, and now paying for fertility and hardly use the NHS, even when I try its like a loosing battle..

And yes you are right about always trying naturally in between cycles, stranger things have happened..

Im taking clexane for clotting even though ive not been diagnosed with any issues or tested, Marco says it helps implantation anyway even if you don't have clotting problems

Though he said yesterday that he is not not recommending Prednisolone ( steroids ) anymore for ICSI, so im not taking that anymore, quite glad about that, don't fancy taking steroids!!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

ooh that sounds painful Forever, though giggled at the though of you swearing at Marco    

Can anyone tell me what the 'high end of normal' is that everyone on the immunes thread talks about but NEVER actually say what that range is - its driving me crazy!! Its like its a secret code where noone actually talks about the numbers    I checked with my surgery and my TSH was taken back  in Aug 2011 and it was 1.5 which is fine I think but T4 was 12 , so what does that mean? Will have to get it done again anyway to get a recent result but not til next month.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Glad it's over Foreeverhopeful, although sucks that it hurt. Maybe combine paracetmol and ibprufen if there is a next time...supposed to be better pain relief by taking a half dose of each.

Thanks for the tip about milk thistle Lw. Yea sounds a good thing to take after all the drugs.  For the tsh ranges i think the ranges kinda depends on the lab that does it, as each may have their own standards. But for the NHs lab that did mine
Tsh range : 0.4 -4.2 mU/l
T4 range : 12-22 pmol/l

I'm sure your ranges probably are n't a whole lot different.
I asked for printouts of my results from my gp and the ranges were in brackets beside the test results. 1.5 sounds good but your t4 seems a bit lowish (but I am by no means any expert on this).. From what I read it best if its above 17 for fertility. 

They can do thyroid function test at any point in your cycle...no need to wait for cd2-3 etc.

I had an apt with my gp this morning to see if she'd prescribe me something for my thyroid but the surgery cancelled my apt as she was sick ! i could have got an apt with another dr I don't like but just rearranged the apt as I'd think he'd laugh at me asking for thyroid treatment when my tsh is 2.8 and is 'normal'.

Anyone ovulate late after failed ivf? I'm on cd14 where I would normally ovulate and not a sign of anything happening..


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi,

Littlewhisper, I have no idea about immune issues and the ranges, hopefully some-one will know for you.

Foreverhopeful, that doesnt sound pleasant, hope you are ok but would have loved to have seen Marco's face when the sweary word popped out! Was there a reason for the salivia, does it help with the syringe going in?

8868dee, i think my DH feels a little more involved now he is doing the injections. However, he is out tonight so I am on my own and I am going to have to toughen up and just do it! Easier said than done!

x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Forever: it does sound quite painful hun tho i bet u r glad its done xx rest up now x x

Waitingforsande: when i did my trigger i shuddered as i did it lol x


----------



## stelpo

Pippi, late ovulation is normal after failed cycle - cant remember how late it was, but after my last failed cycle i called the clinic to ask if it was normal to be having hot flushes! That was well after I should have ovulated and my bloods showed my hormone levels were so low they let me start another cycle straight away without needing the norethisterone at all....think the prostap can still be affecting things even this many weeks down the line. I think I actually might have ovulated at roughly the right time this time though, just shows how each cycle can react differently! 

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi, I normally ovulate between day 13 and day sixteen and now on day 14 and no sign of it happening either but I guess I expected it to be late after others saying AF came late but want it to hurry so I can get back to normal  

Hmm trying to find ranges for T4 on web but having difficulty finding anything outside the 'code'  think your ranges must be right though can't see them changing drastically. Not sure what they do if T4 is low, any ideas?


----------



## littlewhisper

Ok found some ranges on thyroid uk think it's between 10 and 24 so to sure what to think


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey Girls

Have you had your AF girls when your looking for ovulation? Prosap delays your period, though shouldn't delay ovulation? When your AF arrives your ovulation should be as normal I believe.! Its your AF that's normally late, 6 to 8 weeks after your IVF cycle. I was 6 weeks, and then I ovulated as normal..?

xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

THanks Steplo....was thinking that it must be the prostrap. Well I'll just have to keep doing OPKs but I can nearly tell by absence of CM whats going on anyway.

forehopeful. Yes I've had AF after my IVF. My Af came when my beta HCG dropped. so the first AF after the IVF was n't really delayed. 
but its been 2 weeks since AF arrived and I would normally ovulate on cd14. so ovulation is definatly delayed...and hence my next Af is delayed...
but we could be talking about the same thing really as I'm not sure if you are refering to your first AF after a normal cycle.

LW, its really hard to find accurate info about thyorid levels. I went to the british thyroid ass and found this:
http://www.british-thyroid-association.org/info-for-patients/Docs/TFT_guideline_final_version_July_2006.pdf 
I found the levels on page 56 ! although I don't really agree with them as they are the ones stating that a TSH of 4 is ok while the US state that it should be as close as possible to 1 for fertility..
FT4 is free T4, TT4 is total T4. The gps must be measuring FT4 for us.

Recently, there has been a growing controversy about the upper limit of the reference
range for serum TSH. This culminated in a published debate in which one set of
authors argued in favour of reducing the upper limit of the reference range to
2.5mU/L23 while the other set of authors argued to retain the upper limit of the
reference range at 4.5mU/L24. The Guidelines Development Group recognizes the
controversy but it believes that the evidence in favour of narrowing the TSH reference
range is not convincing and cannot justify the large increase in the number of subjects
that would require regular investigation. This judgement is further influenced by the
established log-linear relationship between serum TSH and FT41 and by the lack of
evidence in favour of systematic thyroxine therapy in subclinical hypothyroidism (see
Chapters 2 and 3).
Therefore, typical serum reference ranges in adults are:
TSH 0.4 - 4.5 mU/L
FT4 9.0 - 25 pmol/L TT4 60 - 160 nmol/L
FT3 3.5 - 7.8 nmol/L TT3 1.2 - 2.6 nmol/L

again it states above this section that every lab will have its own range...so you probably should ask for the range when they give you your results.
I tried to find what they recommend if T4 is a little low (but according to the ranges above 12 would n't be classed as low) ...but just got lost in the document. I'd need to print it off and really read it and can't do that in work...


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all,

Another Friday rolls round.  

Foreverhopeful - your scratch sounds as much fun as mine! at least it is quick.

Waitingforsande - welcome x my lining was still quite thick so they made me wait until this morning to start but I was up over 6mm still.  Hope it is going well.

Welcome back sugarpie - did you get your free lister cycle yet?  Or do I have the wrong person?

Pippi - my one and only prostap cycle delayed ovulation by around 2 weeks for me and it was 6 weeks from BFN til next AF. It took forever. Hope things get back to normal soon.x

 to Dee, Littlewhisper and Stelpo and anyone else I've missed.

AFM I started my stims this morning, went for scan yesterday and wasn't quite ready but I wasn't hugely surprised that I had a thick lining as this is my first AF since miscarriage and I was warned it may be a heavy bleed.  Back next Friday for another scan.  However my ICSI cycle has kinda faded into insignificance for me as my best friend was diagnosed with breat cancer yesterday, we been joined at the hip since we were 8, and it was also her daughter's 7th birthday yesterday.  Just devastated for her and will be going thru the motions this cycle, but it has put everything into perspective for me


----------



## Waitingforsande

Clairabella, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. I hope you are doing ok, what a shock and she is so young. Thinking about you. And you are right sometimes somethings put things in perspective for us. Good luck with this cycle.

I woke up today to find out I was bleeding. I am on day 5 of 200iu Menopur and on day 8 after my bleed on Prostap. I hadn't bled for 3 days and then back again today? I phoned GCRM and they said it could be issues with my lining and I was to continue the stimms over the weekend and get my scan on Monday as planned but if my lining isn't right I may get to EC and then any embryos created would be frozen for a FET at a later date. I'm hoping this isn't the case but need to wait and see. Have any of you bled after stopping when on stimms?

Thanks!

x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Claira: im so so aorry for u n ur friend xx 

Waitingforsande: gl with scan Monday xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Forever, Yes I had AF the day before OTD. Not sure if this is classed as a proper AF or just a hideous mess of 2 week old cringe gel  that decides to emerge to freak you out   so since then been waiting for egg white cm to signify ovulation but nothing has appeared. I guess I'll be waiting another 2 weeks it seems.

Pippi, really appreciate you looking at that thyroid document, you're good at the old research malarkey! I lose patience   might ask Marco about it seeing him on 20th anyway. Just wanted to say to you and anyone out there reading about Milk thistle, just check its ok to  take With any other supplements or meds your are on as although it is normally fine it can affect absorption of some meds and therefore their side effects.

Clairabella, that's just awful news about your best friend . I'm hoping that this is an early diagnosis? if so there may be a good chance they can treat it especially her being so young. Really hoping this is the case because that is heartbreaking. My best friend and I have also known each other since primary school and I can't imagine if anything like that happened to her. But also I know it's hard but don't lose your positivity for your cycle hun, I'm sure she wouldn't want you to . LW x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Waitingforsande: hope your bleeding has calmed down? Welcome back.   good luck with your scan on Monday. 

Dee: I'm glad to hear that you have a supportive dr and hope you get some answers. 

Littlewhisper: can I ask what milk thistle does? Is there a big difference between crinone gel and cyclogest?

Foreverhopeful: I'm sorry to hear that it was a bfn. All the best for your current cycle. I had a scratch the other week.  Found it ok. I can only imagine Marco's face!   I've often wondered about clexane. Did Marco suggest it to you?

Pippi: hope you get a rearranged appointment soon. I've never really had my thyroid checked. 

Stelpo: hi. How are you?

Clairabella: I'm so sorry to hear about your friend and hope that she gets great and quick treatment. Hope your cycle goes well. 

Afm, well I've started the progynova now and need to wait until the 20 th for my lining scan. Getting a bit worried about the embryo not surviving the thaw and going through all this for nothing. 

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Spl thanks hun and gl for ur cycle xx

Waitingforsande: gl with ur scan tomorrow xxx

Claira: gl for ur cycle to hun xxx 

Gl to everyone else who is cycling tomorrow xxx


----------



## CC_Lee

I asked Marco about the sub-clinical hypothyroidism thing at my review appointment last time. Basically free T4 can be anywhere in the normal range but you want to get your TSH under 2 for optimum fertility. He acknowledged that GPs are generally poorly informed about fertility issues (which is understandable because it's pretty specialist) so he put it in the letter to my GP that if my TSH was above 2 it was worth being on a small dose of thyroxine. 

My TSH  was 5.2 so slightly high with a low-normal T4, the GP gave me 25 micrograms a day of thyroxine and it's now 2.2 with a more normal T4. I actually feel physically a lot better - was always so cold and had such dry hair and skin before so I'm convinced it was good for me even without fertility issues. However I am taking DHEA and making some other lifestyle changes (no booze, no caffeine, more fruit and veg, more water) so who knows what has actually made me feel better!!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Clarabella, that's awful news about your friend, hopefully they have caught it early and she'll make a full recovery. But yes it puts everything into perspective. 

Lw, glad u found the link useful, I used to work in science research so guess I still like to dig...just not much jobs in it :-(
Have not got the milk thistle yet so may hold back on it now after your warning...

Really interesting cc_lee about the sub clinical hypothyroidism. Glad Marco acknowledged it as an issue as everyone i said it to dismissed me. Yours was a bit outside the nhs normal range, Mine was 3.9 and more recently was 2.8 but that's without any treatment. But I am always cold (even wear gloves sometimes in the 'summer'...dh is so embarrassed to go for a walk with me !), low basal temperatures, dry skin and hair.
Good luck with your 2nd icsi....

Sugar pie Laura, have you a date for the fet..do they have to wait for you to get near ovulation? Not sure how a fet works.

Hate this waiting for ovulation....jeez another 2 weeks of waiting....I just want my body to get back to normal. Does anyone feel they put on a bit of weight after the ivf ? I can fit into all my clothes fine ...its just my denims are a bit tighter around the stomach than before. Feel as I have more muffin top around my belly button...


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey Girlies

Yes I see now, you will def have late ovuation straight after IVF bleed, IE the bleed aftr your BFN :-( I though you meant your next normal bleed. As this can take ages to come, though when it does, you ovulate as normal.

Im getting paranoid about the TSH now, think I may go and ask for a blood test just in case, I do wonder why the GCRM don't ever mention these things!!?

Sugar= They mentioned clexane to me as ive had 2 x BFN, as it can hep with implantation..  They also mentioned Prednisolone though now changed there minds with that for ICSI patients, which I am. Though this seems to be only as of last week due a conference that was held advising against it now, TRY to keep up with that lot,lol!!

Anyway, my AF came Friday, so im booked in roughly 28th May for my last and final FET!!!!!!!!!! Fingers bloody crossed!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I hope that you've all had a nice weekend. 

Pippi: I'm having an hrt fet so it's all very planned as there's no ovulation. I had an endo scratch and prostap injection a week and a bit ago. I then stopped the pill,bled and then I started the progynova estrogen tablets on Friday. 3 a day. I've got a scan next Monday to check the thickness of my lining. Then they'll advise on when I've to start taking the progesterone and have et. Then need to pray that our frostie survives the thaw as its the only one we've got left! This is our fourth fet.   I hope ovulation happens soon for you. Yeah,I often feel bloated after ivf. 

Forever hopeful: thanks. This is my fourth fet. My first was a bfp but early m/c. 2nd and 3rd fets were bfn. This is my fourth and final with gcrm. I'm wondering why clexane has never been mentioned to us?! When do you start taking it? From the start or after et? Hope your fet goes well. 

Xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Sugarpl, the milk thistle cleanses the system helping the liver get rid of toxins. It's excellent for a hangover , not that I can remember what that is!!  It mimics eostrogen so you shouldn't take it if you have endometriosis . I was told to take it to detox from the IVF drugs but my herbalist knows my history and I'm not on any medication just a few supplements. It doesn't have many side effects but just don't want people to run out and get it until they check their own circumstances. All the best of luck for your FET  

Cc_lee That is interesting and good to hear that Marco is acknowledging the TSH level of 2 . Good to hear FT4 can be anywhere in normal cos mine was at low end. Going to get a More recent test done in June when hopefully drugs are out my system. Thanks for posting that .

Pippi yes I have definitely put on weight around my middle. I am quite a small frame so I notice if there is any extra and there it is !! I thought it might be down to my tweaks to my diet, whole milk , full fat yoghurt etc but think now its definitely the drugs because I have cut out so many other things like biscuits, cakes, even.....chocolate  that the full  dairy shouldn't matter. And my skin is still a bit unsettled  that's the bit I'm not impressed with!  

Forever So wishing you big    for your FET, as you put it so well ( and made me laugh) fingers bloody crossed !


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Sugar= I think this fertility game is one of these things, there can be sooooooooo many ifs and buts of things they can try. For instance I was never been mentioned about Thyroid, or immunity or progestorone ect. I think that they way the GCRM look at is this, we are all of a certain age ( ancient in the fertility world ) And its a law of averages with our eggs.... The reason we are not getting pregnant is more than likely due to our eggs being old, the embryologist told me that out of the amount of eggs they collect there is usually only 30% of them that are going to make a pregnancy, now I don't mean fertilisation, I mean actually BFP. So I had 4 eggs, 3 made it to Blasts and the other one made it to day 5 though not to day 6.. So I was left with 3, they reckon and hope that 1 out of these 3 will result in a BFP. So I guess the theory is lets throw mud at the all and see what sticks. Whenever I speak to marco about all these things I read, he smiles and rolls his eyes... There are so many theory's and I think and there is very little that is for sure in the fertility world.. So many things change all the time, that sometimes I think they just need to do things naturally first and then maybe try the odd different thing with different people. That's my take on it anyway..  Why does it take a normal young woman with great fertility, say whos 29. potentially 8 months to get pregnant, there are unexplained reasons for that, juts like there are unexplained reasons for ours.. Who knows, I feel its like a loosing battle sometimes.

And I have to say im not into taking all these supplements, I think woman can take to many and it can muck things up, I did it the first time round I was obsessed and it made no difference to me unfortunately, nothing is proven.. But we are "forever hopeful" 

PS: I start taking them day of FET for 2 weeks, and then if I get a BFP I continue to take them for 10 weeks. If I get a BFN I obviously stop asap x

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi,

So I had my scan this morning and was so worried about my lining that I forgot to worry about my follicles!! Lining is a great 14mm and they said that was great, however I have 6 follicles, that's it. And they said not everyone will contain an egg. We've concentrated so much on the sperm I think we thought I would just sail through. I'm young and AMH at lower end of normal so they said they expected me to respond better but they haven't increased drugs I've just to carry on and scan again on Wednesday. This has been my first low day. I really feel we need lots of eggs as we know the sperm may be weaker so it would give us a better chance. Anyone any advice on how to increase the number of follicles? Sorry for the 'me' post. Just feeling a little lost about it all.

X.  X


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi Sande,

Is this just your first scan after starting your IVF? Your follies will increase in the next few days and you will prob get another 2 or 3. They usually tell you the size of each one, as that's important also, as the really small ones usually wont have any eggs in them. Did you get sizes? I don't think 6 eggs in the middle of your stims is a bad outcome, just wait and see what happens at your next scan. The drugs are the only things that increase your follies that's what the stims do.. They will also not want to increase any dosage as they can damage the good eggs that are there already, so you just need to se what happens at next scan. After my last second scan, they gave me an extra 2 days on the drugs, which brought on my smaller follies, though ended up they didn't get an egg from my largest follie that had been there. So you need to be careful, as I say the sizes are important.. The GCRM know what they are doing to they will advise you whats best..

I think with your age and the fact that you are doing ICSI you have a great chance as your eggs will be really good quality due to you being so young.. That it what all of us woman lack, youth, so you have that on your side, and remember its quality not quantity. You might end up with 8 or 9 follies and get 7 eggs out of that which would be amazing..

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## Waitingforsande

Thanks forever hopeful. She said one was 15mm and one was 12mm the other 4 were between 6-10mm. I think I just panicked as I know not every follicle has an egg in it. I've heard heat and protein foods help so giving it a go but will see what Wednesday brings. Not sure if I should've been on the higher dose of Menopur but my AMH was 11.4 so that was a 'normal response' expected. Will see what they say on Wed.

X x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Littlewhisper: thanks for that info. Sounds good although def not for me then as my endo is severe and I really struggle in the estrogen tablets already. I'm trying to take each day at a time at the moment. 

Foreverhopefull: Thanks. I think that you are right and I do trust them. Guess we are just so desperate for it to work. If this doesn't work, then we will have a fresh cycle down south and they have mentioned clexane. May mention it at my scan next week. I agree with you re the tablets etc. I'm taking folic acid and that's it. 

Waitingforsande: wow! A fab lining thickness! I agree with forever hopeful. Your follicles sound great. I had a similar number at my first scan, although mine were a bit smaller and ended up with a good batch. It's honestly quality and not quantity. An immature egg is useless for them. The fact that you are icsi hopefully means a better fertilisation rate too. I had three scans I think and the difference from one to the next in follicle sizes was quite a lot. Hold off until next scan and see what's happening. The only thing I did was use a hot water bottle on my tummy. Prob an old wives tale but I like heat anyway so was in no way a chore for me! Think its got something to do with blood moving around. 

Xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sugar pie, thanks for the explanation....best of luck with it.

Yea lw, Sucks about the weight, yea I'm being careful with what I eat and just allow myself 2 rich tea biscuits in the evening...or maybe 3 if I'm bad!
Yea I'm also on the full fat dairy stuff but been taking them for the last year so that's not the contributing factor in my case. Don't really want to diet as its not supposed to be great for fertility but hopefully it'll drop off or I'll have a bigger belly if we go again.

Foreeverhopeful, I agree with your synopsis....just throw everything at it and hope it sticks ! Its so much trial and error...
I'm torn between the supplements.....yea I agree that too many can be bad especially ones that that have effects on hormones. I take epo and that definatley helps with my cm so think that's good. I take pregnare which contains my folic acid. Its hard when you read some of the supporting evidence/theory not to add them...
I've been taking 400 mg coq a for the past year and so far none of my eggs have been good enought quality for a natural bfp or ivf bfp.

Waitingforsand, My follices were 9-10 mm on monday and 16 mm on wed. All were good for ec on Friday. So they will grow more. But its quality over quantity and as everyone said your quality should be great.

Went to my gp and started on a low does (25mg) of thyroxine. She said i need to wait 2.5 -3 months to get a repeat blood test to see if my levels of tsh come down. Seems to long to wait...so don't know whether to delay starting next cycle till i get the results back.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Just been told by GCRM that me next FET is £1050.00 Yikes... You only get it at £470.00 after your first failed cycle... Then it backs up to full price. That's some a amount of money considering your in there for about 10 mins! Bleeding Hell......... they say most girls don't know this and assume its the £470.00. That's made my day! Considering ive also just paid for a blood test and Pipelle.  

Licence to print money...


----------



## 8868dee

Forever: i thought full price was only 960 the reason ur fet was 460 or something like tat they told me is because we had set . Did you have set for first ivf or fet if so that why it was cheaper xx 

Afm: went to my appt today and it wasnt even for my mc results it was to discuss changing my epilepsy meds and to tell me i needed anoter epilepsy blood test as my last one wasnt enough blood taken so am still waiting my results so all that worrying fr nowt


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Dee

Your right it was a SET, though when you get your first one you get 50% of straight after IVF, though ive had my discount and now have to pay full amount. But im having another SET too this time, so just a bit of a kick in the teeth to pay more than double for the same thing.. They said their prices have gone up, and it says on their website the FET is now £1050.00. ( same price no matter how many they put back in ) xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Wow they must of put their prices up, yeah we had set with our first ivf then they recommended set for our first fet which was 460 which was a bfn, then they recommended set again last fet which was full price so yeah it is a kick in teeth as we had mc but we paid 965 last time. So in july/aug we will be paying full fet price for set again as they yet again recomended it as we got pg in 2 out of our 3 cycles if tat makes sense lol . So texhnically we have had a bfp (mc) followed by bfn followed by bfp (mc) hmm seems there is a pattern to me so technically pur next cycle sjould be bfn as thats they way it seems to be going for u but hopefully will be a lasting bfp xxx hopecthat makes sense xxx


----------



## 8868dee

I understand why they recommend set for us as we got pg twice so im not moaning at that lol just wish it was cheaper for all cycles x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Totally understand what your saying. I had just assumed that it was £470.00 for each SET, I didn't realise that you are discounted for the first SET after failed IVF/ICSI, so was a bit of a shock to me! Anyway if it doesn't work, ill be back to paying 5K odd for ICSI anyway, so lets hope it bloddy does this time or im back to square 1! xx


----------



## stelpo

Hey ladies, 
Anyone got any good tips for increasing lining thickness? Mine was only 9mm last time, which I know is OK, but I would like it to be just a little bit better - the cycle that we got a BFP I think it was 14, but 9ish is more normal for me! 

S x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Stelpo, lining should be between 6mm and 10mm usually, so you are perfect, no need to change that hun. Usually its only drugs that help with lining increase, like oestrogen. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Do u only have 1 left to use this time or are u not doing set this time xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi ladies

Quick question....has anyone ever used Eeva??

Had my consultation with Marco yesterday and he talked us through the process and then mentioned eeva....He then said he wouldnt push it for us but thought to mention it.....then my DH was like why not use this?? but I wasnt completely sold on it....Do any of you lovely ladies have any thoughts on this?

more decisions to add into the mix....like I need any more  

I am in shock at the price of FET's....at my meeting yesterday Marco said that he would reccommend Eset for me....and if we are lucky to get good quality embies then freeze would be best.....I just want to get to that stage first before making any decisions...  

My head is spinning already 

I hope you are well

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

our first ever go at IVF cost 5k and our second ever go will cost 5k!!!!  Wish we had had some to freeze. It's such a lot of money which ever way you look at it but I'm feeling extra bitter because we only got one try.

Eeva is supposed to be a form of selection we were booked to have it but because we only got one egg fertilised we had to go for it. Guess its good if eggs are older or if problem with sperm but it's only 80% accurate so I feel if you have enough eggs fine but if not I wouldn't bother.

Feeling a bit down with the talk of being too old and supplements not working ... Leave us oldies with some hope!


----------



## twinklingstar

Hi HopingandPraying!
Just saw your question about EEVA.  We decided to use it for our last cycle (which was my first!) Marco did not push it at all - but like you, mentioned it.  We didn't expect to have many eggs but I had 9 and 7 fertilised.  EEVA identified the best one to put back but also told me I had 4 'high predictors', which I assumed meant I would have 4 to freeze!  But no!  None to freeze!  So although it did inform us of the best, I think the embryologist would have done just as good a job! I don't think it particularly helped us, but in saying that, we plan to use it again for next cycle!  

Good luck xx


----------



## Lbbm

Hi
I used Eeva, we had 19 eggs, 11 fertilised, eeva picked an embryo that we were told was textbook perfect but Bfn. We have 5blasts frozen (4 good + one ok), receptionist mentioned eeva with our FET but don't know how that would work with frozen embryos. We said no anyway. The research with it is quite good but obv it didn't
Help us so don't think I'd do it again. 
Good luck
X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Jezz Fet is expensive considering you've already paid for the ivf....

Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit pessimistic Lw. My dh has a work colleague who's wife is pregnant. They only married 3 years ago. Not sure of the details of how long they were trying etc but shes 20 weeks pregnant now naturally and downs came back as low risk and shes 43 and never been pregnant before.
Think the father to be is nt so clued up on pregnancy things but my dh keeps streessign to him the little miracle he has (he has nt told him about our ivf etc). 

My gp said she had someone in to her yesterday who is 47 and is pregnant....

So while the odds are not in our favour we have try keep up some hope...you never know. Hopefully icsi will give you better results next time.

Hoping and praying, someone posted here about Eva before (in the last 3 months) and how the embryologist predications were a bit different to Eva on one or two embryos...you might want to do a search on this thread.
I have nt used it but we only got 5 decent by day 3 and since I'm 42 they were transferring 3 so it was quite easy for them to pick the best 3. Maybe if you have lots of embryos and can only trasnfer one...maybe then its useful.


----------



## stelpo

I'm the same, I've never had enough embryos to warrant using eeva - also means we have to shell out for full ICSI every time....as you all know, 5K every time is painful! So far we've done 4....just wish i was a bit younger so we had some to freeze and do FET with, but I guess I should be happy we have had 2 or 3 to transfer each time, getting to the stage now though when I know we only have one or two goes left - what I would give to be 10 years younger right now!

S x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi everyone

Thank you for the feedback on Eeva, I think I will leave it in the hands of the embryologists x 

I may not get enough embryo,s so don't want to give myself more worry or stress just now thinking of it, 

Marco said they have not had it for long and wasn't really recommending it , so maybe just leave it be for now.

Twinkling star good luck with your next cycle x that is so annoying about Eeva on your first cycle as that would get your hopes up with that prediction and then for no frozen grrrrrrrrrr! I hope this cycle is a success x

Lbbm what an amazing amount of eggs and frosties x wishing you lots of luck for your fet x

Lw I know you have probably heard lots of stories of ladies in the 40's expecting but it can happen and hope your next cycle will prove that x with ICSI this time  

Stelpo , pippi hope you are doing ok xx

Thanks again xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Foreverhopeful: it is a shock! This is our fourth fet and we've just shelled out £1250 for set, pipelle and drugs. Only ordered prostap as I've got so much of the other meds left!

Dee: oh no! Hope you get the results soon. Everything crossed for next cycle. 

Stelpo: that sounds a great lining.  

Hoping and praying: sorry never used Eeva. 

Hi to everyone else. 

Afm, well my headaches are lifting so my estrogen must be rising. Unfortunately my bladder is now starting to play up and I'm getting some rectal pain. Just trying to get through a day at a time at the moment. Needs must I guess. 

Xx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi,

Hoping and praying, we were recommended Eeva but decided against it for our first cycle but may try it later on.

AFM, Had another scan this morning and not great news I have 4 reasonable sized follicles but the rest are all under 9mm and this is day 10 of stimms, they think at best I'll get 4 eggs. I'm pretty upset about it all as I think I thought our problem was male factor I would sail through. They are having a meeting this afternoon to decided when to take me for EC. I'm really looking for tips to try and make these little follicles grow, I'm trying heat and lots of protein and acupuncture. Any tips are greatly received! Do you think I should have been on more drugs? I'm on 200iu Menopur once a day.

Thanks,

X x x


----------



## littlewhisper

Waitingforsande, four is fine if they are good quality which at your age I bet they are. I read that drinking whole milk is good couple of Big glasses a day. aRGC seem to be big on that. Sometimes more menopur can damage the eggs so guess they try to get a balance. You could try the milk anyway. Fingers crossed for you Hun   

Pippi thanks for posting that story, it gave me a wee lift. It's not like me to get down about things but think its the hormones, I had a dip like this just before stims. Just keep hearing that people are pregnant and you just think aah yet another female whose body is working properly - but just not mine! Great that your DH's colleagues wife is 43 though makes me happy  my sisters doc was so positive when she was trying. Touched briefly on the risks at her age and then just said right get on with it you have every chance! It really gave her confidence. The weird thing is I can feel confident for you, I think you'll get there, just not me!   anyway thanks for lifting my mood! Onwards and upwards! Xx

Thanks Hopingand praying for your good luck wishes xX


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Waiting for sand: Listen try not be  be down about this, if you get 4 eggs, you get 4 eggs. I got 4 eggs and got 100% fertilisation, and im 40 in 2.5 months. You are 10 years younger, your eggs will be tip top. I know a girls that got 12 eggs at the age of 32, and not 1 of them fertilised, so quality is really not important at all. Youre going to have to chill out re trying to make your follicles grow, its all just hear say and a lot of old wife's tales mostly. Its the drugs that do that and you have had them. They say that dairy can help, though I doubt anything like that will make much of a difference between now and your ET.. I take it they are telling you to take another shot of drugs tonight? Maybe with your age and good AMH they didn't  give you a higher dose, I think I was on 225 of Gonal F, but I am 10 years your elder so that would make sense.. Too high a dose can completely destroy the quality of your eggs and would never result in a pregnancy, so you need to be very carful. Try and relax about it, all you need is one good eggs, just one. You have age on your side which most of us don't and that is a huge positive contributing factor. Youth = Good Eggs...xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Thanks for all your replies. I think I'm just worrying about our sperm quality and thought the more eggs I have the better chance of having an embryo as DH has had no sperm but now with tamoxifen is producing about 1000 per SA. My rational head knows its quality over quantity so I need to go with that. I think as well I'm almost looking for something to worry about as I feel like all control has gone and I suppose with it being my first cycle I didn't know what to expect.

Thanks

X x x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

If you are doing ICSI then you will be fine, they will get a few sperm and inject them and all will be good.

You are right, everything is outwith our control, we have no control and that's what makes it all the harder for all of us. We are in the hands of GCRM and in the hands of Nature and there is nothing any of us can do about it :-(

Your first round is always the hardest and you have a lot of hurdles still to cross.

Hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

waitingforsande, as everyone is saying all it takes is one good egg and sperm. Try and relax and let what will be will be. You'll have enough stress during the 2ww so try so put your faith in GCRM and nature. 

I know so much easier said than done...

you struck a cord there LW "The weird thing is I can feel confident for you, I think you'll get there, just not me!  anyway thanks for lifting my mood! Onwards and upwards! "

I feel the same....I guess its our own self defence mechanism coming into play...can't let ourselves believe it will happen to us in case it does n't and its too dissapointing.
But definately hearing that she was 43 on Monday boosted my spirits....


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hoping = Mmmmmmmmmmm, not sure about Evva, if you have a lot of eggs then it would make sense, means they can choose the most viable ones to put back in. What Evva does over am embryologist if it tells you exactly when the embryo is dividing, so if they divide too fast or too slow them they can say that they would not be the best ones to use.. And pick the better dividing ones. Though if you are of a certain age.IE 40ish, then you are more than likely only going to get a few eggs, so at that point I think Evva is useless, as your most likely going to have them all put back in at some point or another. Evva doesn't mean you will get pregnant is only means that they will choose the best dividing embryos out of all that you have. I think the embryologists do a great job and as someone mentioned earlier they have tried Evva and didn't get pregnant, so for an extra £800.00 or whatever is costs I don't think it was worth it for my 3 Embryos that I had in the end.. xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Thank you ForeverHopeful for the info. Think I will leave it for now.

Waiting for Sande....hope your doing ok....I know 4 isnt what you expected, but its still really good. 

Your fab 4 will hopefully bring you a BFP.    

love to all xxxxx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi all,

Thanks for the support and reassurance. I've calmed down a bit now!
GCRM called and I've to keep stimming and back on Friday for a scan again. I don't know why but feel but happier about it. I think I'm just anxious about moving to the next stage of EC and fertilisation. So for now its more Menopur and high protein foods, even if it is a myth!

x x x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

I stimmed for an extra couple of days, so you may get more increasing them in size.. That's only 2 days away   Good luck  x

Girls, Going to get TSH, LH and FSH tested again tomorrow, so just want to see what my TSH is before my egg transfer at end of month xxxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Great news WaitingforSande...good luck for Friday 

ForeverH that sounds like a good plan...I have everything crossed for your FET this month 

Can I ask what the best food to eat is and when.....do you need to drink milk etc on down reg...or just protein during stimms? I asked Marco and the nurse this and they looked at me as though I was daft......they said dont change your diet and even enjoy a glass of wine if you want....  My DH was giving me a big told you so face!!

Ive been trying to eat a little healthier with fruit and veg and eating more protein but its confusing me, the things you can and cant eat ..Im also worries that if i start gulping down litres of milk all of a sudden my body is going to be like WHAT?? and shut down on me!! 

Any tips for me or am I being OTT?

Thanxxxx and sorry for being a pest with these questions xxxxxx


----------



## LilyFlower..

I've always thought milk was hard to digest, and I don't care for milk other than in cereal, tea and in other foods?  I'd hate to drink milk!  I think we should all just try and have a balanced diet, eat our fruit and veg, not so many sweet things but eat well and enjoy it.  

It was suggested to us to try EVVA to try and determine if we have a problem with our eggs.  We've had 7 good quality embryos transferred and none have resulted in a pregnancy.  I think if you want to find out, either way and decide to continue trying (even longer than I have) EVVA may be a good deciding factor.  I agree though, if you have a small number of embryos in the first place, you'd give them a go wouldn't you!

And yes, quality over quantity any day!


----------



## Lady Chilli

Hi Ladies, newbie here, I hope it's ok to just jump in and start posting! We're likely to be having ICSI at GCRM in the very near future due to male factor -  morphology between 0% and 2% and motility only 5%. I'm 36 (just!) and DH is 46 so we don't have a lot of time to waste.

Anyway, my biggest fear at the moment is the needles. I've followed this thread for a while and you all seem so matter of fact about it all! But I was wondering if anyone at GCRM has asked for or been offered nasal sprays as an alternative to injections for any of the medications? I know I'm not going to get away without injections completely but I'd feel much better knowing that I had to have as few as possible. 

Best of luck to you all, I think over the coming months and maybe years this forum is going to be a big source of comfort x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Welcome lady chilli ....

I'm sorry I'm a bit of a newbie too and haven't had treatment as yet but sure the other ladies can help.

Wishing you lots of luck though when you start x this forum is such a great help x

Lily flower thank you for the info... I think I will stick to a balanced diet and hope for the best

Xxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

hi all 

Dee - glad to hear the appointment wasn't to discuss a problem with mc tests, but hope you don't wait too much longer x 

Hopingandpraying - I've used eeva twice, first time I got 2 high predictors put back and had a chemical pregnancy and 2nd time the software stopped working and they couldn't get a result, but we still went with the front runners and got a BFP anyway (followed by mc) I can't decide what to do this time, I might wait and see how many eggs I get. x  I eat extra protein during stims but it is as much to do with feeling like I have a small measure of control during the process as anything else x

Waitingforsande - try not to stress too much, our 2nd cycle we had 4 eggs and they all fertilised and I got a shortlived BFP, the first time round I got 14 eggs, 6 fertilised and got a BFN, so the number isn't always important.  I remember bubbling when I came round from EC about my 4 eggs but it really is quality.  There was a lady on this thread who got her BFP with one egg.  So where there are eggs there is hope x  I'm also in on Friday for my first progress scan good luck x

Littlewhisper - I have never had frosties either - it is rubbish... I would love a FET instead of a fresh cycle every time.x

Lady Chilli - Welcome   my biggest fear at the start was the needles, I lost sleep worrying about it, but it really isn't bad at all. I even do my own now instead of lying with an ice pack and my eyes closed almost in tears telling DH to get a move on   you are stronger than you think, and I promise your needle phobia will be cured. Try Paul McKenna needle phobia download, I used it and if nothing else it got me to sleep!

Hey Stelpo, lilyflower, Pippi  and foreverhopeful x

AFM - yesterday was exactly one year since we started our first cycle with prostap, can't believe we are now a year and 4 icsi cycles down the line and all I have to show for it is an empty savings account and an extra 10 lbs!!  Thanks for all your kind thoughts on my friend.  Hoping for nice juicy follies on Friday, but not feeling a lot of action going on tbh, maybe I am just used to it and don't feel it now


----------



## Clairabella

Did anyone just see Marco on STV news then Scotland tonight straight after??


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey Clairbella,Hi to you hun.  Re Marco... I didn't see him no, oooo must Google it and see if I can find it. Though I did hear on the stv news last night that in Scotland you will now get 2 x free shots of IVF if your 40 and under.. I had already asked about this, though you have to be 38 to be put on the list as the wait is so long, great!!! Ive missed out :-( I guess that's why he was on Tv was it?  Funny you mention re the 10lbs, as ive put on 11lbs since IVF, what is that all about, none of my clothes fit me!! Comfort eating I think  Your scan is on Friday!!!!!! Here we go again... 

Chilli, welcome............ I have a needle phobia, there is no one more scared in the world than me of needles,, Now....... I couldn't  care less, it has got me over my phobia. Ive had more things shoved in my arm and my vagina than ever before and I don't even think about it now.  I got my DH to do my injections at first every night shaking like a leaf and crying ( ridiculous) until one night he was away and I had to do it n my own, I was so so scared, but it was piece if P*ss, lol So easy, the needle is tiny and you don't even feel it, honestly, trust me.... I do still lie down when they take blood as it relaxes me more and I prefer it. I cant tell you how scared I was, you really will get over it...

Re the diet stuff girlies, im a bit believer of balanced diet, I don't think taking a few extra bits of protein and dairy will do much good. Marco says they have a dietician in regularly and he says balanced diet is the best, and you can drink also. So I stick with that now after 2 x BFN and swallowing so many vitamins and eating strange things, made no difference to me..Though that's just my personal choice, I don't think it does any harm, so if you want to try it, go for it.. You could go on all day long with  the amount of stuff you read. It becomes obsessive.. And most of things need to be consumed regularly over a 3 month period to have any supposed help..

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pretty please

Hi girls.  I haven't been posting but always following what's happening.  As clairabella mentioned above I'm the lady that is pregnant (32 weeks to be precise!) after only getting one egg at collection stage.  I was gutted thinking that the cycle was doomed (the clinic gave me the option of cancelling my cycle as I only had 2 follicles) but low and behold it worked.  I just wanted to post to give encouragement to those who are feeling low if they don't get many eggs.  It is all about the quality rather than the quantity so don't despair.  Best wishes to you all. X


----------



## stelpo

Oh Clairabella, I'm so with you - I'm also just over one year down the line with tx and have had 4 icsi's, a pile of once-worn maternity clothes, an empty bank balance and an extra stone! I wonder what it is that makes us put on weight? Couldnt make up my mind if it's the stimms, steroids or the 5 month pregnancy! I guess prob a mix of it all.....you would think they could at least sort it so we lose weight instead of making it the extra twist of the knife lol.

S x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Pretty Please, you are an inspiration to us all. Thanks for this.. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi girls , I feel that I have jumped on at the correct time - few of you are discussing the 'weight' issue, here was me thinking where has this extra 8lbs come from - ok I know I have been off the rails for a while but that was comfort eating but I have still be watching what I have been eating. Well I pulled out our purple bin the other day OMG its full of wine bottles  - you see I was T Total till 2012 failed ICSI then I thought to heck with life I am going to have some wine, well its seems to have been wine all the way and I am now going to stop/drink in moderation. As of the weekend I am going on the 5 day juice detox - give my inners - liver, kidney, stomach some TLC then I will phase in the healthy eating fresh fruits, veg and protein. This is all my game plan to make me healthier for summer (lose a few lbs for a wedding in June) and hopefully get myself a healthy specimen for next ICSI cycle.

Good luck to all those stimming at the moment.

I too must goggle Dr M. I have to say I feel its discriminating to us older girls who can not conceive.


----------



## Waitingforsande

Wow pretty please! That's an amazing story! Really lifted my spirits that you really only do need one good one! Congratulations on your pregnancy!

X x x


----------



## Lady Chilli

Thanks for the welcome, it is good to hear that other people have been scared of the injections too. No WAY would I let my DH do them for me, that would be even worse  I'm maybe focusing too much on the needles as a distraction from the bigger fear of IVF not being successful.

Congratulations Pretty please! I do like to hear a story with a happy ending!


----------



## littlewhisper

Welcome Lady Chilli!  Just want to agree with everyone in saying not to worry about the injections, if you look back on posts I was stressing about these too but Ihad pictured the kind of needle you see at the doctors . In fact the stim ones are much smaller, about 2cm long and very fine. I did my own ( needed to bein control! ) and you really don't feel them it almost doesn't make sense !

Watched Marco on Scotland tonight. So finally they are planning on raising bar to women aged 40 - 42 to have treatment on NHS but not until 2015!! By which time I 'll be 43 arrrrggghh!!! Why does it take so long to change things in this country   

Yes agree balanced diet is best but for some people that means eating more protein or veggies because they didn't before.

Pretty Please ,thats a great story to post cheered us all up. Can I ask what age you are?


----------



## Pretty please

Hi little whisper. I'm 36 but my amh is only 2.2.  X


----------



## Clairabella

Pretty please can't believe ur 32 weeks now!! Make sure u dnt forget to update us 

On the weight issue, on my comment card I'm going to suggest they offer daily scans with BFP and free lipo with BFN....

Just waiting to go in for scan, fingers crossed x


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi,

Clairabella, how did the scan go this morning? Hope it looked good.

Lady chilli, I was fine at doing my injections initially and then had a bit of a 'blip' about day 4-6 of stimms but now fine again. I think the thought is worse that the actual injection! Good luck when you start.

AFM, had my scan today on day 12 of stimms and things looking better, have about 6 decent sized follicles and hoping for EC on Monday but phoning me later to confirm. Feeling a bit more positive after today but I know the next part could be a lot more challenging.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok on this sunny morning!

X x x


----------



## Clairabella

Waitingforsande that is great news  hope ur in on Monday! My first scan went well, lead follicle is at 18mm n there's a few at 15 n 14. Couple of stragglers round the 11-12 mark so il either be in on Monday or Tuesday. We might b in at same time!Kinda hoping for tues to allow the others to catch up but sure they will make the best choice for me. 

Wish I cud find out either way as its kinda awkward trying to get a Monday off work late on a Friday afternoon!


----------



## Waitingforsande

Clairabella, have you heard yet? I'm in on Monday, just had my phone call. They told me to take ovitrelle at 7pm on sat night and then to go to GCRM at 7.30am on Monday. I asked twice to check but I thought you took the Ovitrelle at exactly 36hrs before EC so that would be 7.30pm on sat? What has everyone else had to do? Does this sound right?

X x x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Great News WFS and Clairabella....EC is not far away and sounds like you are both doing well  

Clairabella thanks for the info on eeva, if you do use this again next week can you let me know how you get on (if thats ok?) Im still undecided on it and got a letter in from GCRM mentioning it again waaaaaaaaaaa!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

Xxxxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Sande, I cant remember when I took my ovitrelle.. But the GCRM will be correct whatever they tell you, go with that..

Clairbella and Sande, good luck for your EC next week, so exciting.. here we go again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LW= They have raised the age to 40 so far, it starts in July 13, though you have to be 38 to be put on the list! Great!!! To late for me! :-(


----------



## littlewhisper

WFS there is a little bit of a window of time to take Ovitrelle, one of the nurses told me that. They just don't want people taking it any old time. I know how you feel though, I'm not one to just do as I'm told no questions asked as there is Always a margin for the odd human error in every profession so I say check and check again to reassure yourself. We're paying enough for this service that we should have peace of mind at least as much as possible.

Good Luck to you and Clairabella for Monday ( or Tuesday) I have my review meeting on Monday too.

Yes Forever I read that too, but there seem to be confusing facts around what age you can get treatment. Think it's the waiting times that come down to 12months in 2015, but on BBC news article on May 15th 2013  it said if you are 40-42 ( no mention of currently being 38, but I did read that elsewhere) you can get treatment  for one free cycle as long as you haven't already had any!!! ( as well as all the usual health restrictions ) bloody typical so If I'd held off for a few months I would have been elligible for one free cycle and saved 5 k!  Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Pippi_elk

That sucks about missing the free go but im sure by the time they'd have seen you and put you on the list at least another 6 months would have passed...

Good luck for ec waitingforsandy and clarabella. 

I had to take ovitrelle at 8p pm on wed and was told to be in for ec at 7.30 Friday. There was 3 of us in at 7.30 that morning and I was the last for ec...so as Lw said there is afew hours wriggle room. You might be one of the first ones taken if they have you doing ovitrelle at 7.


----------



## Clairabella

Waiting forsande - yeah I am in on tuesday, happy with that got 2 more days of menopur to get a wee extra boost.  I have my ovitrelle at 7pm on sunday night, and in for 7.30 on tuesday,.  I have generally found that whatever time my ovitrelle is I am wheeled into theatre almost exactly 37hours later give or take 10 mins.  So you are likely to be first up on Monday and be in theatre for 8am ish once they have all been round to see you.  Good luck x

LW - good luck at your review  

hopingandpraying - I think the news today about the best selection from embryo cameras has tilted me towards using eeva again, it was on bbc news and a couple of other news sites.  It will depend on number of embyros and capacity but will let you know how it goes x plus being on 4th cycle I could do with all the help I can get to pick the best ones.

 to everyone else xx

hope everyone has a good weekend and this weather keeps up - DD is going away with the school on sunday for 6 days so I don't need to make excuses for lazing about all evening after EC and leaving really early in the morning!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies hope our all well .

Waiting and clairabella gl for mon and tues . 

Lw gl at your review ! Do you have a lot of questions ? I'm on wed for mine .

Waiting yes I think I was 7pm for trigger shot and told to come in at 7.30. I was last to arrive but taking 1st to theatre and i found that strange on the day .so they must tell girls slightly different times to trigger.

Oh I wish I'd seen the news ! I heard them saying on the radio that within the next 3 years they want to get Nhs waiting list down to 12 months  . As you said Pippi though your waiting to get on a waiting list lol . I got referred for icsi last June ( after a year of testing me for high prolactin levels ). Then had my 1st appt at gri and it turns out I'm not on the icsi waiting list yet after 11 months lol ! But when I do eventually get on the waiting list they do back date you to when you were referred . Completely shocking they are being " ageist " that's a total disgrace . Everyone should be entitled Nhs shots no matter your age . 

Thank crunchier it's Friday   x x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Clairabella how funny.....I went to the gym after work and it came on the tv and I nearly fell off the treadmill trying to tune into sky news! 

I am now rethinking my decision....I'm such a follower, as soon as I saw the lady on tv with twins I was sold!

They weren't calling it Eeva but I'm assuming its the same thing.

Great news you are in on Tuesday, wish I could fast forward to that part xx good luck xx

Lw hope your review goes ok next week. 

I don't get the whole referral process, my husbands doctor would not refer us, yet marco could? It's bizarre!

I'm not holding my breath for a chance on Nhs 

Hope everyone is doing ok xxxxx

Ps - pretty please that is such a lovely story x that gives me so much hope xx


----------



## Clairabella

hopingandpraying - Thanks x yeah they were calling it time lapse imaging or something but that is basically the same idea as eeva where they take photographs all the time.  Can't hurt and at least you know your transfer day rather than wait til last minute. Good luck with your referral xx


----------



## CC_Lee

Hi Clairabella and waitingforsande, looks like we were all in for scans today! Funny to think we may have crossed in the waiting room. I'm the straggler amongst us and now won't have EC till at least Wednesday. My follies seem to be taking a little longer this time. They don't seem fussed at all and I'm back in for scan on Monday. Good luck for EC!


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Clairabella last question on Eeva then I promise to leave you in peace x

What do you mean you know when transfer day is? How does that work?

Good luck cc lee next week x hope your doing ok on Stimms xx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi CC - that is good news, good luck for Monday's scan, hopefully you will be ready to go for wed 

hoping - if you use eeva they will transfer on day 3 as they don't need to wait til day 5  as they already have the informatio to make a prediction x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies hope your all having a lovely weekend .

Clairabella oh now I'm swaying towards eeva .i didn't think we would be able to use it as last time we had to transfer on day 3. I googled it and it looks really good though something to consider .

Can I ask all you ladies who have had bfns how long your af arrived after your bleed during 2ww ?i think I'm now on about 4.5 weeks after and my dh wants to go ahead in July but I have no idea where I am in my cycle !

hope all you ladies are having a good weekend!  x X


----------



## Clairabella

good luck tomorrow waitingforsande - let us know how you get on xx

mrsglasgow - hope you r not waitimg much longer - it cant be too far away xx

CC - hope scan goes well xx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Thanks clairabella, feeling a bit nervous now but trying to keep calm.

Good luck to you too this week. Will let you know how I get on.

X x x


----------



## littlewhisper

WFS and Clairabella wishing you both loads of luck this week with your EC !!   hope you both get lovely eggs 

Mrs Glasgow I'm still waiting for AF too but think I ovulated yesterday so probably will be two weeks time . 
Had scribbled some questions for Marco ages ago, now  trying to get focused to think of anymore. I asked DH if he had any and he said yes...." why the f**k didn't it work Marco? "   think I should do the talking!

Pippi you're probably right, I'd still be waiting for treatment on NHS just a bit frustrated that they have taken o long to raise age limit.

Anyway hope everyone had a great weekend! LW x


----------



## CC_Lee

*waitingforsande *- hope your egg collection has gone well, let us know how you get on. I'm looking forward to having mine over and done with now!

*Clairabella *- scan was good thanks, looking at somewhere between 9-12 follies I think, just waiting to hear if I'll be Wednesday or Thursday now. Good luck for yours tomorrow - hope it goes well and keep us posted.

*littlewhisper *- I think your DH's question is hilarious! After all, it's what we all want to know!! Deffo have things written down though, I would have forgotten half the stuff I wanted to ask otherwise. Hope it goes well and there's some positives come out of it.


----------



## Pippi_elk

hope ec went well Clarabella and watiingfor Sandy. hope you are happy with the number of eggs you got.

good luck CC...sounds like you are progressing nicely.

yea I think I ovulated last THursday LW....so a week later than usual for me. so hang on in there MrsGlasgow...expect AF to be 1-2 weeks late. I had very little CM this time....but got faint bands on the OPK and my temps correlate so I think I did ovulate but very easy to miss this month in comparision to normal.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Good luck Waiting For Sande...hope you are doing ok!

LW loved your hubbies question....straight to the point!  

Clairabella  -  all the best for your EC when it comes x 

Finally a bit of sunshine in Glasgow....certainly gives you a wee boost x

I start accupuncture tonight....hopefully it makes me nice and relaxed on the lead up to the treatment.  

xxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

The GCRM was busy this morning, I was in getting bloods to try find my LH surge for my FET next week!!!!

Was anyone else in about 9.45am 10am ? xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Forever hopeful, I was there but eating my tea and toast at that time after EC!

Hoping, hope you enjoy the acupuncture, I really like mine!

Clairabella and CC hope you are both doing ok and ready for EC this week.

Little whisper, love your DHs question! No beating about the bush there!! Hope you get your answers.

AFM, EC went ok today. I'm a little tender and sore but no pain killers needed yet! I got 6 eggs, although I kept saying 8 when I was coming round and DH kept correcting me saying 6 until he held us his fingers in front on my face and said 6!! Got a phone call about 4 to say all 6 were mature and used for ICSI. DH also had a good sample and we didn't need to use the frozen back up. So now its just a waiting game to see how these 6 go overnight! Keeping everything crossed. Just wondering what most people had had, 2,3 or 5 day ET? They suggested today 3dt but obviously don't know yet. 

Thanks for all your support and messages!

Hi to everyone else!

X x x


----------



## CC_Lee

That's great new WFS, now the countdown to *that* phone call tomorrow. I think the transfer day is basically down to numbers -if you're down to one or two they might as well get them back sooner rather than later but if you've got lots all doing well then they'll keep them going as long as possible outside to see which are best. Although someone said if you're doing eeva then it's always day 3 because that takes the prediction out of it to some extent.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Well done Waiting for sande.......that is sooooo good. Hope you are pleased...as 6 is a great number   

Hope the wee eggies are fertilising nicely right now xx good luck xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies 

Waiting thats great news, well done . fab about DHs sample as well . Hope your resting up and feeling okay .Gl for your call tomo hope you have lots of lovely fertilised embryos tomo . We were 3 day but due to numbers by that point had 2 front runners so they phoned that morning to tell us . 

Lw that made me lol . Love it. When is your review appt ? Ours is wed !

lw and pippi was wondering if you and both had any signs yet ! im not very good , i dont know when i ovulate lol .with DHs problems there was no point in knowing ! Have a girlie hol end of June so can't work out if ill have af or not and when we would be cycling . Just need to wait for af to arrive to get back on track .

Clairabella all the best for your ec .

I was thinking of you all today , drive by Gcrm everyday on my way to work and wa thinking of everyone in for appts !

Hi to everyone else x x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi mrs Glasgow

This may be a daft question but do you have to have a certain number of emryo's to allow for a 5 day transfer?

Daft question part 2......is it after day 3 the sperm begin to do their part? Therefor after day 3 is a good test of sperm quality? I was going to ask marco this but I forgot.... 

Xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi hoping they didn't say . We had 8 embryos still going on day 3 but only 1x 8 cell grade 4/4 and 3 x 6 cells only 1 was grade 4/4  . The others were average quality 4 and 5 cells so a bit behind what they like on day 3. So they suggested day 3 and we went with it . They keep an eye on the others to see if they make it to blast . 1 of our average 6 cells made an attempt .

That's a question I'm going to ask on wed re the sperm . I read on the net somewhere the sperm doesn't take over till day 3 but they kept referring to our " sperm issues ". I think I had mild ohss though so think it was my egg quality rather than sperm or a bit if both .my review Letter said my result was close to excessive but they never once mentioned this apart from reducing my medicine 2 days before trigger and telling me that was a good thing and after ec telling me to watch for ohss as my estrogen was at 22,000 or something . ! X


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Thanks mrs g I understand now x

As we have sperm issues too I was wondering how we know if there are any underlying quality issues with the sperm beyond fertilisation....and I read somewhere that after day 3 the sperm really get to work...

So what I'm getting too is that if you have a day 3 transfer I guess you may not know how good the sperm was if that makes sense...or maybe I'm over thinking this  

My dh's morphology isn't so good only 2% normal in his last SA ......really hope by next month there is a slight improvement...anything is a bonus  

Ohss.....that's not so good..  hope next time they get things just right for you. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hoping that was prob the same article I read . I was panicking dhs sperm wouldn't be good enough , we had to use frozen as there were none on the day in DHs sample . I don't even know about morphology as we don't have enough for them to analyse like that ! Is it icsi you are having ? Also Is your dh on wellman ?  

I though that too about sperm quality- i panicked after our bfn that dhs sperm wasn't strong enough and we will never get there but now I'm thinking it was the egg quality. Funny how all along gcrm tell you quality not quantity but when they got 19 eggs from me never once mentioned anything about my eggs . next cycle they have recommended 1/4 less drugs so hopefully will have better quality eggs and if dhs sperm kees improving we can hopefully use fresh . We have just been to see a specialist in London who has given him a prescription and said it should improve within a month or two X


----------



## HopingAndPraying

That is great about seeing the London consultant, was that doctor Ramsay? What did he prescribe if you don't mind me asking ? 

I'm sorry your dh had no sperm in his SA .. Positive news though from your London visit and hope things are on the up from here in... 

Yes my hubby is on wellman, his first sample was too low to analyse but his second one a few weeks ago his count increased and they were able to tell us that from his count only 2% were normal...even if we could get him up slightly from that I would be happy. Gcrm said they could see normal ones though so we decided to go ahead with our first ICSI ...my dh had an op at the end of February to repair what we think was the issue so this is now 3 months after ...it's the waiting that's the hardest as you will know...feels like I'm wishing my life away and it's not much fun ...

My dh is also on vitamin c , e and zinc...he doesn't like taking them all but anything is worth a shot.

When do you think your next cycle will be? How long does gcrm have you wait between cycles?

19 eggs is omgggggggg loads...no wonder your poor ovaries are taking a little longer to get back to normal...hope your ok. What dosage of menopaur were you on if you don't mind me asking?

Xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Congrats on the number if eggs collected today ladies. Fantastic news! All the best for the phone calls Tom!   

Hopingandprsying: my understanding is that you need it have enough embryos developing on schedule to push o day 5 as they don't want to run the risk that you don't end up with any to transfer. 

Afm,I had my scan today. Lining 9mm and triple layered so they seemed happy. Ladies,what are your thoughts about clexane? I'm wondering if I should try it this time? 
Xx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Sugar pie, sounds like a very comfy lining!! I'm sorry I don't know much about cleaner.

Hoping, not wanting to answer for Mrs G but we've also seen Mr R and he prescribed Tamoxifen and we've had good success with it as my DH has non obstructive azoospermia and had an SSR that retrieved no sperm and has had lots of SA that were zero. His last 4 SA have all had above 1000 sperm which is a 1000% improvement for us! And at EC yesterday they didn't need to thaw the frozen sperm!

AFM, had the call from GCRM this morning and all 6 eggs have fertilised and look good. They said its quite unusual to have 100% fertilisation rate but we do! I can't believe it and hoping they continue to do well in the lab! They mentioned a 5 day, blastocyst transfer today but will decide tomorrow if 3 or 5dt.

Hi to everyone else!

X x x


----------



## CC_Lee

Awesome news, WFS. Quality all the way, 100% fertilisation is awesome. The tamoxifen really must have done the job with DH's sperm! Here's to them being little fighters and all keeping going from here. 

Any news on your EC, Clairabella?


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hoping yes it is tamoxifen . It was wfs that told me all about mr r 😄. Fingers crossed my dhs sa improves a little more . He's still to collect his prescription .not sure yet hopefully July for our next cycle . That's good you can go ahead ,the waiting is torture ! Yip any improvement will be great . We went ahead with 2 samples frozen both with 10 motile in each . so 19 eggs was a shock , they say when you thaw you loose half but they managed to find 19 motile eventually 😉.

Wfs amazing news ! So glad to hear all 6 fertilised ! I bet the embryologist was super delighted for you . I have great faith in them . Fingers crossed your 6 embryos all look great tomo and you make it to a day 5 transfer .

Sugar pie Laura great news about your lining . 

Hi to everyone else x x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooo Waiting for Sande...that is Amazing news!!xxxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Thanks for the info on Tamoxifen....really intresting!

Great News with the lining SPLaura xxxxxxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

WFS that is such fantastic news!,  wow zee! 100% fertilisation is amazing! Fingers crossed for a five day!

Forever yes I was in on Monday around that time saw three couples so may have seen each other, do you have blonde hair? There was someone else in with mum too.

Had review which went fine, asked loads of questions and Marco dispelled a few myths! He said Icsi is definitely recommended for next time. I asked a bout pippelle  scratch and he said its really for recurrent failure to implant and it hasn't really been trialled for first or second ivf candidates to compare but we are welcome to try it. He said it is sore make no mistakes!! ( ooh it made me cringe thinking about it ). 

He said that he was disappointed only to get six eggs given how well I'd responded to stims but the big thing was the lack of fertilisation and then he went all serious and said if the same happened with Icsi we would have to look at donor eggs! It just shocked me that he even mentioned it ( bit like you stelpo) but I know he has to give a balanced opinion. I just felt a bit sad yesterday as it would really mean end of road for us DE is not something we will do.

Anyway he said we are good to go next cycle but I said I want to wait a bit to try and get my eggs to optimum quality that I can so think July it is.

Good luck you you girls this cycle bring on the BFPs!!!


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

WFS:

Great news.... I was the same, 4 eggs, all mature, 100% fertilisation.. they will contact  you the morning that you due to go in ( day 3 usually) and if the wee embies are dividing well then they will push them onto day 5 blasts, be warned that at that stage you must be ready to make a decision straight away, and say if you want to get 2 put back in on day 3 or push to day 5, and again beware that they will prob get you to opt for single transfer if you go to blast!  they don't look at them on day 4...I had to make that decision and was totally traumatised as was just always ready for 2 x in on day 3 and having to make a quick decision was un settling for me. Anyway we decided on day 5, on all 4 went to Grade AA Blasts, though they will only want 1 x back in at that point, and I got 2 x the other frozen, actually the 4th one died on day 6, so I only had 2 to freeze! Unfortunate I had a BFN and then again another BFN after a SFET..

LW: I do have blonde hair though was in on my own.. I saw and indian lady with her husband, a lady with blonde hair with her husband too and 2 x ladies together.. Who were you?  Glad your review went well, i would def recommend pipelle, its sore but very very quick.... Its only £85.00 and worth a try.. Sorry about your donor egg convo, not the best news for any of us to hear.. :-(      

Sugar: Im taking celxane this time next week for my last FET, daily injections for the 2WW ( great ) and not an Epipen! If its a BFP I need to take then for 12 weeks. Was going to take steroids/ prednisolone though Marco has changed his mind on the steroids.. I said I wanted all that as going and im taking progesterone too, he said it would prob make no difference, though I said I wanted it anyway .

xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

100% fertilisation is brilliant wfs. Good luck with the decision on the 3 or 5 day transfer. We had a 3 day transfer in the end as of the 5 embryos still viable on the morning of day3...3 embryos looked better and since I'm 42 they transferred all 3 back. They kept the other 2 in the lab but they bowed out on day 5 and 6.

Clarabella...hope you are getting on ok. 

Hopefully icsi will work better next time Lw...and that you won't be told to move to DE. But yea hard to be told that. 
I had my review with him today..over the phone so a bit strange to have it over phone...but saved trip to glasgow.

Anyway for me, while I have good ovarian reserve, its my age...he said my odds are maybe a bit higher than the average 42/43 old as a result but tops odd are 15%. Also suggested De.... really did nt ask him anything about that as don't think I am interested. Dh is not keen and I don't know if I'd ever get my head around it...
When we started down this ttc road....we were just going to try naturally. No ivf ..if its meant to be its meant to be kind of attitude. After we got the bfp and the mc...it kinda changed things. But don't want to get too caught up in this ttc.. DE is a far cry from what we had planned at the start of this journey....

Said all the extras would nt be necessary for me and no to other drugs etc. I asked him about improving egg quality..noting. Said coq could be good for men to take.

He said best to try get tsh down to <2.5. Felt like saying why didn't you point that out when we first cycled. We sent them all our blood results but we never had a consultation with marco before. my consultant in belfast said 3.9 was fine. :-(

So I'm probably going to get my tsh retested in at start of July...probably wont be in time to cycle in July...more that likely pushed out to August. Gets a bit more tricky getting time off in August if you don't book in advance so we'll see.


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all,

Waitingforsande - excellent news on all fertilising  x

CC - good luck for tomorrow x

hopingandpraying hope you enjoyed your acupuncture - it is growing on me...

lw and pippi - sorry to hear DE came up - not sure I would be up for that either - I suppose they need to offer all the options.  Hope af arrives soon for both of you.  

foreverhopeful and SPL - I am using clexane this time too - no escape from these injections!

Mrsglasgow - hope DHs prescription helps  

AFM - mixed news, got 7 eggs but only 4 were suitable for ICSI, one fractured, one immature and can't remember what was wrong with the other. Just need the remaining 4 to get jiggy overnight    I am really uncomfy tonight, more so than in previous times, hope it settles as I have work in the morning.


----------



## Waitingforsande

Clairabella, hoping there is some lab love for your 4 wee embies tonight! Funny that they are in the same lab as mine! I was quite sore and tender yesterday but almost back tO normal today, so hopefully work won't be too bad tomorrow.

Pippi, sorry DE came up but sounds like a few suggestions to try for your next cycle with your TSH. Hope you are doing ok 

Forever, thanks for all the info about the 3 and 5dt stuff. I can imagine how unsettling it was to make the decision on the spot. I will see what they say tomorrow but really appreciate you warning me of the potential conversation. 

Little whisper, hope the ICSI on the next cycle works well for you  

CC, is your EC tomorrow? If it is lots of good luck!

Hi to everyone else!

X x x


----------



## Clairabella

Waitingforsande....hope all of them are behaving themselves in that lab   x


----------



## CC_Lee

Clairabella - well done! Fingers crossed for some eggie-swimmer lurving tonight   

Yup, WFS, I'm tomorrow and then hopefully my eggies will become embies and be in the same lab as both of yours!!

Pippi_elk, I'm mystified as to why fertility clinics don't routinely check and advise on thyroid function too. It's such a straightforward thing to get tested and sort out via GP it seems stupid not to, doesn't it! Also why they don't routinely advise supplements to all men with low sperm counts - my DH was just told to take vitamin C, no mention of wellman or similar or other antioxidants until after our first failed ICSI! Grrrr!

Mrsglasgow - good luck with the tamoxifen, certainly seen lots of success stories with it from others.

littlewhisper and Pippi_elk - the donor chat is scary isn't it? Haven't had that from GCRM yet but it's at the back of my mind if we have a few goes and it still doesn't work. Fingers crossed things will work out next time with your own eggs. 

foreverhopefull2013 - good luck for your FET

sugarpielaura - that lining sounds good! Nice and comfy for your embies.

AFM I'm trying to hydrate myself as much as possible so my veins are nice and easy to find for the anaesthetist tomorrow   Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Clairabella well done today x hope your fab 4 are fertilising nicely x

Back to acupuncture next week again ...felt completely spaced out last night which was good....

Hope your feeling a bit better now for work tomorrow  

Lw , pippi hope your doing ok after your chat with marco....my friend did egg donor via gcrm and had a little girl ...what a little beauty she is...adorable ..however my friend went through an early menopause, and she always accepted no babies and then realised she had options and went with an an egg donor at 42. It worked first time and I'm thrilled to bits for her and every time i see her little one I literally melt she is so cute.

Wfs hope your doing well

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Well done clarabella...hopefully eggs and sperm are all getting cosy. Good luck with the phone call in the morning. 

Good luck for tomorrow Wfs....hope they all keep progressing nicely.

Hope the prescription improves dh sperm count, how long does it take to work ? 

Good luck Cc for tomorrow. Yea dont know why I have to insticiate the treatment of TSH. Don't know why they don't treat the easy things to treat before letting you spend 1000s on Ivf etc.
Useful to know for those of you with dh with sperm issues...that Marco said CoQ10 could improve sperm. 
Unfortunately in our case all the problems seem to be with me and all the coq won't help that...althought I am still taking it every day and costs me almost £25/month.

Thanks for the nice story about your friend, I was telling dh but he's still not convinced. He said he wants 'my' baby and not some other woman's...but then Im trying to tell him all about the couples who need to use donor sperm....
But its not something I was to force him to do and don't know if I really want it myself anyway. Its great for your friend though...especially as she has ruled out ever having children.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies  ,

Waitingfirsande: that's fantastic news. Woo hoo!!  

Cclee: all the best for tomorrow. Will have everything crossed.  

Mrsglasgow: thanks. 

Hopingandpraying: thanks. That's lovely about your friend.  

Lw: I'm glad that you got some info from Marco and it sounds like you have a plan in place. 

Forever hopeful: thanks for that info. I'm tempted to try the clexane as my first fet was bfp but early preg and the other two were bfn. Feel I need to try something. 

Pippi: it's all so confusing isn't it? I've never had my tsh tested. I should maybe look into it. 

Clairabella: that's great news. I hope that they are all getting jiggy tonight.  

Afm,thanks ladies. It's our fourth,and last,fet with gcrm. Happy with lining but I'm still in a lot of pain. On constant codeine and still not emptying my bladder. I'm hoping that starting the progesterone will help. 
Xx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi, 

Just wanted to post something for those of you that had DE mentioned to them. I am in no way saying do it but wanted to share this with you. We were extremely close to using donor sperm, DH had had zero (yip not one) in several SA and a failed TESE at Glasgow Royal and the royals exact words to us were (written in a letter in black and white!) 'you must face the fact that you will never have your own biological children'. We did a lot of soul searching and met with Isobel the counsellor and donor network UK. The phrase that hit home to me was 'you want to have a family WITH each other, not BY each other'.  That really helped us accept it as an option ad even though we sought a second opinion in London and we are using DHs sperm this time that phrase has stayed with me. 

The other thing I remember being told about DE (and unfortunately not DS) is the baby is biologically yours but maybe not genetically. As you make a placenta and your blood passes across to the baby, biologically it is yours.

I just wanted to share this and even though we were considering donor sperm these things helped me at the time. I'm sure it isn't for everyone but may just give you food for thought.

X x x


----------



## littlewhisper

Morning, the thread was busy last night! Have just come on and can't keep up with all the posts 

Clairabella, glad you got four of the eggs through hope you get good fertilisation too  

Cc lee wishing you the best of luck today, you'll probably be in there now xx

Forever, I didn't see a blonde girl on her own but was thinking I was none of the above but then it dawned on me that the 'lady' you were describing as the 'Indian lady' may have been me .... Except I've never been described as either   I do have dark hair and olive skin though, I normally get described as a Spanish, Italian or even Cuban (!) girl but DH had a giggle so will add 'Indian and lady' to my list  

Pippi, DH and I feel exactly the same as you both. We didn't start this journey to have 'a' child at any cost, we wanted whatever would happen to happen naturally. Yes never thought it would come to I VF but here we are.
But we are reluctant enough to have Icsi never mind DE Just don't think we wld do it DH feels the same as yours he wants my child not someone else's and would do without if it came to it.
You're right they should check the TSH  and anything else they think is relevant before making you fork out loads of dosh. You should put that in feedback, I will. Marco in his dismissing of immune testing did say that evidence showed TSH can affect things.

WFS I think you are proof that we shouldn't give up right away, you might have listened to GRI and not tried to improve sperm.  thanks for posting, really thoughtful,  but I think we do want a family 'by' and 'with' each other

Hoping, that was a lovely story and I think it is right for some people. Who knows maybe we'll feel different if faced with it.

SP Laura, hope you aren't still suffering pain, but surely that isn't right ? Have you told the clinic? The not passing urine is not good so please get advice  

good luck to all the girls with embies brewing in the lab xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Waiting for sand - your quote The other thing I remember being told about DE (and unfortunately not DS) is the baby is biologically yours but maybe not genetically. As you make a placenta and your blood passes across to the baby, biologically it is yours'

Thank you for this I was having a fantastic chat with friend yesterday who is in same positon as myself we were discussing all re ivf and DE etc I thought about it all night long and convinced myself that my blood is going through it into its every inch of a vein - your correct it is biologically ours maybe not genetically but then that could be a good thing!

re tests for TSH I am the same I dont know mine, I am off to the doctor today for another issue I think I will ask about getting tested for TSH, LH;FSH,E2, Prolactin; Progesterone - not sure if they will do all this, I dont remember GCRM telling me any of these results during my first cycle.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Fertile road does gcrm test you for any of those test during a cycle? 

I wondered about my day 3 bloods and requested these and the doctor wouldn't do them   so have never had them other than my thyroid and my day 21.

I really want to know my fsh and wondered does gcrm do these at your baseline.

Thanks


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi,

Little whisper, you are right. You need to exhaust all avenues first and the other thing I recently read (at GCRM in one of those fertility road magazines in reception) was an interview with a well thought of doctor in London who said, while women are still producing eggs then their own eggs should be used in any way possible. We needed the 2nd opinion as I think we thought we'd always wonder 'what if' and very glad we did. Follow your gut.

Fertile road, just wanted to share what we had found out when we 'dipped out toe' in to the donor world and it really opened both our minds to it. DH is against adopting (always had been) but is very open to donor after meeting with Isobel and families at donor network. 

AFM, clinic just called, all 6 embryos are still with us. 4 x 4 cell and 2 x 5 cell but 4 of them don't look too great with a lot of variation ( I think that was what she said). The other two (both 4 cells) look good and how they would expect at this stage. Now likely a 3dt tomorrow unless any of the poorer ones improve. Booked in for 12 tomorrow and need to decide SET or both back? Anyone any suggestions? I'm anxious if only two decent embies and do SET and freeze the second it may not thaw? But not sure if I'm worrying over nothing?

X x z


----------



## CC_Lee

Just quickly as I'm just back from EC and a bit sore to say the least! It was Marco doing it today (last time I had a woman whose name I can't remember). God knows what he was doing in there!! Anyway 9 eggies which is good. 

Off to bed now for dozing the day away! See you all later.


----------



## Pippi_elk

well done CC...thats great 9 eggs. best of luck for great fertilisation.

will GCRM advise you WFS on how many to trasnfer ? since you are 30 I thought they would be pushing for just one...

I'll come back later for some personals, really liking the DE chat....glad to see there are others stuggling with it too. I think we also want 'a family by' each other also....but again its something to process in our brain. might go for the counselling next time we are over in Glasgow and see how we feel after that....
I'm also concerned about would you tell the child, do you tell family, what do you say when people are trying to find the resemblance between you and your family...etc. Maybe that does n't matter when you have a child that you love.....I don't know.


----------



## FertileRoad

Pippi - I also have these concerns re how you resemble your family, and do you tell that I do not know the answer too - as would they want to find out who their genetic mother is (although abroad this is not an option) will they go through their life wondering who was she. Would they feel less conected to you. I cant lie and would feel it hard not to tell but the other side of me would be terrified to tell encase I lost them( her me speaking as if its happend - positive thinking lol)


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

CC= 9 eggs great!!! I found my EC really sore afterward, had to get painkillers, was painful. Remember they are putting a needle inside you and bursting the follies, so def hurts..!

My personal opinion on DE or Adoption= I am def up for DE, the baby is yours, it grows inside you, it has your blood, its mixed with DH sperm, its your baby, and if you want one bad enough them this is def a option, for me anyway. And if that fails we will adopt. My DH is adopted so not an issue at all for us. Im not living the rest of my life without a child, so I will do at any cost..

LW: I never like to stare, so was just a quick side glance, its was a lovely lady with dark hair to shoulders I think and dark skin. Though as I say didn't stare so couldn't really tell. That really did make me lol.   

WFS: Still good news with your wee embies growing day by day. good luck if its tomorrow x
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Waitingforsande

CC, that's great news! Hope there is some lab love for you tonight!

As for the donor egg chat, I'd really recommend Donor Network UK as they are a wealth of info on who, when and how to tell. Really lovely people as well that we met and a couple that had used double donation and had two lovely wee girls.

X x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Lw: thanks. I've got severe endometriosis, mainly rectal and any hormones sent it crazy. I've told the clinic and have upped my pks. I've also been taught how to isc so I can at least empty my bladder. The progesterone is already starting to help as my pain is decreasing and I managed to wee twice normally today! It's the small pleasures in life! 

Wfs: glad to hear that some embies are still going strong. Good luck for tomorrow. I think the set is a difficult one. I've always had a set due to my age, medical conditions etc... Marco showed us data a while back that said that having one or two embies back made no difference to the success rates. They were basically the same. However, that's not to say I wouldn't have more than one back if I could! I had 4 embies frozen and three have thawed fine. The fourth will hopefully do the same on Monday. 

Cc: fantastic. Congrats. Lets hope they get jiggy tonight. 

Hi to everyone else. 

Xx


----------



## Lady Chilli

Mrsrglasgow said:


> I was thinking of you all today , drive by Gcrm everyday on my way to work and was thinking of everyone in for appts !


I do this too, I have started thinking positive thoughts on the way past twice a day, hoping the good vibes make a difference. Lots of luck to everyone.


----------



## Clairabella

CC - well done that is great news - hope they are joining the lab party with mine and WFS's embies tonight! Good luck for tomorrow's call x

Waitingforsande - glad to hear all 6 are still with you - and hopefully the strong 2 will be the ones that do the job, and maybe the others will have caught up.  GL for transfer tomorrow x

SPL - good luck on Monday - sorry that your hormones are playing up and making you feel lousy, but glad the progesterone is starting to kick in x

Really interested in the donor chat as we have considered donor sperm in the past but not gone ahead, funny though as I have been the resistant one and DH has been ok about it, I do like the family "with" each other concept.

Hey to everyone else.

I had 3 fertilise - what a relief.  They are now tucked up in EEVA.  I was considering not using it when we had 3 fertilise but I suppose on cycle 4 the more information we can have the better.  So looking like we will be in on Friday, all going well and they are still developing.


----------



## stelpo

Thats what i was thinking Pippi, I dont think we'll go for DE but my main concern is what to tell the child...interesting to see what everyone thinks though. I'm def more open to the idea of DE than DP, but my worry is that even if we go for it, it may still be the sperm thats the prob, who's to know that they still wouldnt get past day 3 ? Tough one to think about, as its because of severe MF that we are having to do ICSI in the first place, but my age means they are suggesting DE...so he could still have genetic child but I won't? Hmmmm.
Struggling a bit this week, my due date was this Sunday coming    This whole IF/MC thing is really tough isnt it?
S x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Great news clairabella with your three...wishing you lots of luck and positive vibes for yor wee embies.

It would be so lovely so see some bfp's girls x I'm rooting for you all  

   

Nearly the long weekend ...ya beauty! Can't come soon enough xxxxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Stelpo apologies just seen your post.....hope you are doing ok... This IF so so unfair and cruel,  I hope Sunday is ok for you, sorry again for your loss  xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies - what a busy day on here  .

Brilliant news cc well done . Gl for fertilisation .

Wfs that's great news . I think Gcrm will advise you . We thought they would tell us set but on the day prepared both for a double transfer as they were the 2 front runners .  Just went with what they suggested . The embryologist was really helpful . Good luck for tomorrow .

Clairabella that's great news . Hope your 3 are all tucked up in the lab and growing well . Did you use eeva every cycle ?

Stelpo sorry to hear that , it must be really hard .take care of yourself and we are always hear to chat .

Lady chilli it's strange driving by every day isn't it ? 

Pippi that's positive though they've  told you to try and bring the level down before next try . Maybe that will make all the difference .

There is lot of chat on de tonight ! I have thought about it a lot over the years , I'm a worrier . Think it would be hard to know what to tell your child but I'm sure there is help with this .

Afm finally had my review with Marco .think he thought I was nutts with my list of questions . Seriously considering eeva next time but he did point out it doesn't lie and sometimes gives you answers you don't want to hear . He said our sperm is an issue but we already knew that!.reducing my drugs next time but hopefully get 8 to 9 eggs although " we aren't machines " lol and told me about 1 lady who got 10 eggs first time and same protocol next time got 1 but ended up pregnant - did say that was an extreme case but none the less Is a case of quality over quantity .He said just have to find a balance between not developing ohss and having enough eggs to not reduce our chances .

our chances of success would have been 42 per cent with my age and amh but due to what he knows now around 35 per cent . Didn't really explain why it'd gone down but im guessing due to our embryos not making it to blast .also reducing my  BMI wouldn't help with implantation but would help with reducing miscarriage risk .didn't recommend the scratch or the drugs to help with implantation so all in all he was very helpful but said to give 72 days for dh to keep taking his wellman so not sure if we will fit cycle in before our holidays . Really wish we hadn't booked for sept !apologies for my novel lol ! you can see im a little hyper !x x


----------



## FertileRoad

interesting reading all your threads, so I went armed to my GP yesterday with loads questions - Hystoscope - not recommended as she has spoken to Marco and as he says he has been in there and had a good look around nothing to worry about. Next question vitamins and minerals - Q10 etc - not to take any of them other than pregnacare and folic acid as you dont know what the real chemicals are in the vitamins. Next the bloods tests FSH, progesterone, etc - she said no I am a healthy person she has know me since I was a teenager and knows by background I have zero wrong with me other than I cant get the wee beanie to stick or produce more eggs. So I've to enjoy life have the wine, have fun and take the next step later in the year. I feel I already knew the answers to all my questions but its reassuring. She laughed when I said eating Brazil nuts and the core of pineapple.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Mrs Glasgow , Glad your follow up appointment went well x hope your hubbies next SA goes well and the vits and Tamoxifen gets to work x

Fertile Road sounds like your in good shape...and intresting about the q10 etc....my doctor said the same just stick to folic acid and pregnacare.

Pippi  - I know your were talking about TSH recently.....I have just had my results from different blood tests and my TSH came back as 1.99 is this acceptable?

xxxx


----------



## Maria00

¡Hola everyone, I am a newbie.  

I've been reading a bit of your stories. Some are very encouraging. Best of luck to you all!  

My DH and I are considering to have ICSI (male factor) and GCRM in a couple of months. Not 100% sure yet, our plan A was adoption but apparently we are "too white to adopt" in Scotland  (we both have olive skin and black hair/eyes)  - we are still considering if IVF/ICSI is right for us.

But I am rumbling. Both DH and I are taking Co Enzyme q10 because we were told (in Spain and France) that it helps both with sperm count/morphology and with womb lining/implantation. We sure hope it's true.   We both take vit D (sure need it here in the UK!   ) and I take folic acid. Do you think I should take pregnacare too? Is someone taking vit C too?


----------



## Maria00

HopingAndPraying - TSH < 2 is ok.  

FertileRoad - my GP keeps laughing at me too   BUT abroad where many more checks are done before the 1st cycle (here I did NOTHING, only rubella) and where fertility clinics and family drs suggest you a "special" diet, the success rate is usually better than here in the UK.   Just a coincidence?


----------



## CC_Lee

Maria00 - things there are at least some degree of medical evidence for and worth thinking about before starting:

- antioxidant supplements for men - though the evidence is not clear on which supplements or which doses. There's a urologist in London who I have heard puts guys onto Zita West vitamen, plus high dose vit C and E, and also normal dose vit D. Marco has apparently said that coQ10 can be good but I heard that from someone on this thread not directly. Sperm take 72 days to form so you need a good couple months of all of this.

- TSH <2, Marco advised me if greater then a small dose thyroxine e.g. 50 micrograms is useful. That will take 6 weeks or so to have an effect.

- vit D and folic acid do NOT help you get pregnant but do help prevent neural tube defects like spina bifida if you do get pregnant and therefore are advised for anyone trying to conceive. 

There's all sorts of stuff on FF re all the possible supplements you can take (e.g. do a search for angelbump's fertility protocol). My personal view is that a lot of it is not evidence-based but hey if it doesn't do harm then why not try stuff. I've been on DHEA for 3 months, which I discussed with Marco who was skeptical to say the least but not against it. I've also been on a high protein diet involving a litre of milk a day during stims (something ARGC do, not sure of any evidence, but they've definitely got the results so worth a try in my book). 

Good luck with it, whatever you decide to do! Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all

Stelpo -   this must be an awful week

WFS - how did transfer go today?  Enjoy being pupo  

CC - hope you have luvly embies. 

Hopingandpraying - thanks luv, me too  

Welcome Maria and good luck x I would be hugely offended by a comment like that...who said that?    "too white to adopt" - that is like being too ugly to adopt or something.  

Mrsglasgow - I got a freebie with EEVA on my 2nd cycle as they were just introducing it and had a very small number of free "goes" and our 3rd cycle we used it but the software stopped working, so hopefully it will be useful this time    the cycle I got the most eggs (14) was the only one that hasn't worked at all so far

Got the call this morning to say all 3 embie were still going and looking very nice.  one was a 2 cell, one 3 cell and one 4 cell, so she said they are happier with 3 or 4 cell at this stage but the other one still had time to catch up.  I am nervous about tomorrow because as mrsglasgow said EEVA doesn't really lie and I might not hear what I want to.  They did say some "low" predictors are just out on timings and they wouldn't necessarily rule them out, I just   I have at least one "high" predictor to go back.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hoping and praying, yea < 2 is what you are aiming for. Although Marco said <2.5 on Tuesday at your review. I'm hoping to get mine to < 2 before I cycle next as that seems to be the general consensus. 

Good luck for et clarabella....hope they continue growing well.

Wonder should i ditch coq etc....based on what your gp said fertileroad. Well I'll use up what I have here and see what I'll do then. Wonder thought are they just being safe and say avoid any extra supplements. ....oh I don't know. You so want to do every little thing that helps and its hard not knowing what they best thing to do is.
Marco did say coq10 can help men....


MrsGlasgow..that's still a pretty good chance...it has n't dropped much.we have a max 15% chance...Marco said for us probably better to think about it being 85% likely not to work..


----------



## stelpo

I've been taking pretty much Angelbumps protocol - now I'm not so sure if i should continue  . I dont think any of it does any harm, the only one I'm not sure about is the L'arginine as I've read that it can help poor responders but might hinder normal responders....not quite sure which camp I come in to - I guess I'm normal for my age, but would that be poor if I was younger? The rest is vit b 12, vit b complex, vit c, zinc, selenium, folic acid, bee propolis, wellwoman conception - I sure rattle! I tend to stop most of them at EC and just continue with the folic and prenatal.
Bit worried if Marco was on about the chemicals!

S x


----------



## LilyFlower..

With all this talk of supplements I personally think you take what you wish to take. GP's are not up on fertility and I wouldn't trust them at all. I've just gone on my own instincts and what I've read. I'm taking DHEA but don't require to as normally it's for ladies with an AMH of <5, mine was 10 at my last test. I've had no side effects, so that's made me continue with them.

I'm on Pregnacare, CoQ10, Vitamin B12, Folic Acid (extra that the GCRM advised) and the DHEA.

I had this link on my internet. Maybe you wish to read: http://drewnesbitt.ca/coq10-fertility-super-supplement/

I've had a few cycles! and apart from the odd pill I've kept to the same routine. Try to eat normally but up my fruit and veg when I can. Maybe this time I'll drink more milk, as I have heard this many times before. I'll hide it in my tea, cereal, etc though!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Steplo, it was fertileroads gp that said about the chemicals. Marco did nt seem to think any of them would make much difference to egg quality but didnt mention anything about chemicals....

I take 400mg coq, 1000mg vit c, 500 iu vit d, 1000 mg epo up to ovulation, 500 mg fish oil, Pregnacare and royal jelly.
I split them up over the day...
The epo definatley gives me more egg white cm. can't say I notice any of the others having an effect...


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Clairabella...good luck with ET ...I'm still undecided about Eeva  

Pippi I am not an expert by any means on vitamins but I think psychologically they make me feel as though I am doing something positive ...wether I am are not who knows... 

Can anyone advise if gcrm test your fsh at any point? I have never had mine tested and the gp refused, I then tried to go to Nuffield privately and they asked for a gp referral ...all I wanted was my day 3 bloods arghhhhhhhh 

Cc, waiting for sande hope you are both doing ok...after retrieval and transfer.

I have the day off tomorrow to spend with my 9 month old niece....she is the cutest wee bubba, I could just eat her...it makes me want this even more .....praying we are all lucky and get our own little ones,,,,,just hope it's a matter of time....

Love to all xxx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Clairabella, lots of good luck for ET today. Hope you have some lovely embies to go back!

CC, do you know how your wee embies are doing? Hope they are coming along nicely!

AFM, I didn't have ET yesterday. They phoned in the morning to cancel it as going to blast and 5dt, felt a little unsettling but then my day changed significantly. My wee dog had a seizure at 11am, exactly when I should've been in for ET. We took her straight to vet and she continued to have lots of little seizures so they admitted her to vet hospital. Any of you that have a dog know what a part of the family they are and in the last few years with this she has been my confidant! She's never had seizures before so we are so worried. Don't know how tomorrows ET will go as my stress levels are currently through the roof. I feel like someone is trying to tell us that you can't have everything and maybe we should've just been content with our life without children.

Hi to everyone else

X x x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

WFS = That's greats news re your embies moving on , means, they are strong and have a better chance..!!

Re all the vitamin chat, think you all know  how I feel this, im not a fan of filling your body with to many vitamins, I don't think its actually good for you. And trials have been done that if you take too many they just come out in your urine! All I take is Pregnacare which has 400UG of folic acid and that's all. Though just personal choice. I did take DHEA  25mg x 3 times per day for 4 months prior to my IVF, though I had a low AMH of 3.6 and I needed it. 

I got my blood results back again which I got re done with GP,(actually just called and asked for app with nurse for bloods, didn't even ask doctor  )  so all ok and what I hoped for. FSH is as it was about 1 year ago, no idea why I cant get preggers, as its not high, mind you my AMH is low at only 3.6. Happy with TSH though as I did wonder about that..

TSH = 1.8
FSH = 8.1
LH = 3.1
Prolactin = 8.1

Stelpo Hugs = 

Maria = Welcome xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CC_Lee

so much chat and want to reply properly re donor eggs and supplements and all that but I am on my way out the door to my sister-in-law's hen weekend...

Clairabella - hope your ET went well. What did EEVA reckon in the end?

WFS - sorry to hear about your dog. We have a kitty and if she was ill I would worry myself sick. Hope you have had good news about that. Going to blast is great though. Fingers crossed for strong embies turning into blasts.

Judo77 - good luck for EC today! Hope the journey didn't take it out of you too much. 

stelpo - hope you are doing OK  

AFM - we had a phone call from David the embryologist this morning who gave us such great news I cried! Our 5 little embies are all going strong and are all top-grade at the moment   such a difference from last time when they were all rubbish and fragmented and they were basically rushing to get something back into us before they stopped developing. I know it's still a long long way to go but this is definitely a better start than last time.

Good luck for anyone else today with EC, ET, stims, reviews, etc that I've missed. xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Great News CC LEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8868dee

Clairabella: hope et went well today hun xxx

Hope everyone else is good 😀

Welcome to new people xxx

Afm: still no results as of yet have tried riging todsy but they are closed due to bank holiday


----------



## Clairabella

Dee - hope you are doing ok - those results are taking ages, hope you are not waiting too much longer x

CC - that is fab news, good luck for either tomorrow or Monday's transfer x

WFS - hope your wee doggie is feeling better? - and you manage to relax for tomorrow.  Good luck x

Thanks for the good wishes - I am now PUPO with one high predictor from EEVA and one low predictor that is apparently only out in the timings by minutes and they would really class as a medium.  Funnily enough the high predictor was only a 6 cell embie and they said that from their assessment without EEVA they would not have put that one back but would have went with the other two 7 cell embryos.  So just a waiting game now, OTD is 5th June 

Have a lovely holiday weekend everyone


----------



## MrsRed

Hi to everyone. Just a quick post from me to say congratulations to our PUPO lady Clairabella! All the best hun and I'm   that your OTD comes round quickly & you get your much deserved take-home baby. Take care xxx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Clairabella, great news and congrats  on being PUPO! Hope the next 2 weeks go quickly!

CC, that's great news! Hope they keep going strong! Do you know when ET is yet?

Dee, hope the waiting goes quickly and you get the results soon.x

Forever, glad all your blood results are good, something else to tick off the list!

Hoping, hope you had a lovely day with your wee niece! Hopefully not long until you have your own.

AFM, doggy home and better but not great. All set for ET tomorrow but worried than none may have made it this far. Fingers crossed x

Hi to everyone else!

X x x


----------



## Clairabella

Thank u mrs red   I'd luv a take home baby this time   hope ur doing ok n nice to see u back x

WFS glad doggy is home n hopefully on the mend. I'm sure u have luvly embies waiting in the morning x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies ,Friday at last phew !

Wfs really sorry to hear about your dog . Hope she's getting better . Gl for tomo .Hopefully you'll have 4 blasts waiting on you tomo !

Claira bella congrat on being pupo .great news about your 2 embryos . That's interesting to note about the eeva  results .have everything crossed for you.

Cc hope you embies are dividing well for you . Gl for et .

Forever great news about your blood tests .

Dee gl for your results .

Hoping hope you had a good day with your neice .

Hi to everyone else and Happy weekend to everyone x xx


----------



## 8868dee

Claira: congrats pupo lady xxx hope the 2ww goes quickly for u xxx and that u get ur bfp u so deserve hun xxx and thanks i too hope my results come back soon lol its been 5 weeks x

Waitingforsande: thanks hun mee too xxx and gl for et tomorrow hun xxx 

MrsG: i hope the results arrive soon or at least i get s phone call as im going round the bend lol


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Congrats clairabella .....hope the 2ww is kind to you and I have everything crossed for you to get a lovely BFP   that is so interesting about Eeva ( sorry I feel like I have complete stalked you about this   )

Waiting for sande.....good luck for your ET today and glad your wee dog is home with you now and hope she is better soon. Hope your doing ok an not worrying too much xxxx

Dee , what a long time to wait mfr your results...hope they speed things up for you and you get them soon.

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi girls, 

Now home with a perfect, top grade blastocyst on board. Still have another potential two for freezing but were a little behind this one so they will keep them until tomorrow and freeze them if suitable. Away for some rest and to have time away from DH as he is so excited and is fussing over me! Its very sweet but after a couple of hours I think we may fall out  

Hope you are all enjoying the sun!

X x x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies what gorgeous weather .

Amazing news wfs😉 sooo delighted for you . Hoping your other 2 are good for freezing tomo ! Fingers crossed for you . Lol I bet he's just so happy let him fuss hee hee . 

Gorgeous weather indeed 😉just getting ready to go for my birthday meal . Happy sat everyone x x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Fab news waiting for sande x so pleased for you

Happy birthday mrs Glasgow x hope you have a lovely night with dh x

Dh treated me to a weekend away and managed to get sun burn eeeeeeek in Scotland as well x just relaxing in the hotel before dinner x it's glorious though .....if only we could get this sunshine all summer! 

Xxxxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Great news waiting for sand! Well done hun, congrats on being pupo

Clairbella _ congrats on being pupo again too!

Happy sunny weekend to you all xxx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi all,

Clairabella, how are you doing on the 2ww?

CC, I read your diary and see you are going to blast, great news!

Mrsglasgow, happy belated birthday! What a gorgeous day you had for it!

AFM, David at GCRM called today our other two embies never quite made it to blasts   they were checked this morning and hasn't changed since yesterday so we have no frosties. A bit disappointed but focusing everything on this one we have! Not sure whether to return to work on Tuesday or have another couple of days off? How long did everyone take off after transfer?

Hi to everyone else!

X x x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks ladies for the birthday wishes . Had a lovely time .

Wfs sorry to hear that but you have the best one on board 😉I so stick with lots of Pma !i went back to work the next day after et as was too busy at work 😞. I'd have liked more time off but just couldn't !hope your enjoying being looked after by your dh .

Hope all you ladies in the 2ww are managing to rest and its not driving you to crazy .

Good luck to any girls cycling 😉.

Hi to everyone else 😊

Afm af arrived on Friday  - couldn't have been worse timing typical lol 4 weeks to my girlie holiday . Was hoping itd stay away another week . Still trying to work out when's best for our next cycle x x


----------



## 8868dee

Hoping: me too hun, im gonna give them a ring tomorrow morning see what i can find out x 

Wfs: yay!! Pupo lady x rest up now xx gl for otd hun xx sorry ur embies never made it hun xx i went bk to work day after transfer but i am only a cleaner so its only light duties and no lifting ect x 

Afm: its now 7 weeks since my mc and 2 weeks or so ago i had some brown blood only a bit tho followed by a lot of red blood but not enough to fill a pad ( sorry tmi) which is why i posted on here that af had arrived lol but that red blood was only the one time and that was it. Do u think that was my period after mc as im confused and not sure if i have had af or not. My mc before that was complete so no erpc was needed and i had af 5 ad half weeks later then it was as normal. Now im wondering if my af hasnt arrived as it usually lasts 3 days but lasts 5 days after mc ( hope that makes sense) any ideas?


----------



## 8868dee

Hope everyone is enjoying the weather xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi dee sorry I have no idea but didn't want to read and not reply . I'm thinking it maybe wasn't af if it was only the once that you bled ? Good luck with your phonecall tomo x x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks mrs G xx i dont think it was af either to be honest xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Waitingforsande - excellent news you have a fab blast on board - hope your 2ww is quick - I am guessing you will be testing the day before me?  Sorry to hear the others didn't make it but the best is inside you right now.  I'll be back at work tomorrow xx

CC - good luck for transfer today - hope it all goes smoothly x

Hopingandpraying -  I thought it was interesting too about EEVA - especially since the one they would have transferred didn't make it beyond day 3 so for that one EEVA was right with a low prediction, and that would have been inside me as it looked like one of the better ones...

Dee - why don't you ask for a blood test to check if you have ovulated?  I'm sure I read that AF after a miscarriage can be lighter or heavier, I certainly didn't bleed heavily this month which was my first after erpc.  Hope you get things settled soon with af and results x

Mrsglasgow - happy belated birthday - sod's law af arriving 4 weeks before your holiday!x

2ww going ok so far, had a joint birthday night out on Saturday with one of my friends, but I had my car of course.  Was good fun though and I was fresh as a daisy yesterday and everyone else was ill   feeling quite crampy today, must be the crinone as it is far too early for anything to be happening in there yet.


----------



## 8868dee

Claira: yeah think that will be my best option hun will ring later or tomorrow to find out if i have ovulated, tho i did have pains in my right ovary on sunday but didnt think to much about it so maybe i have ovulated x


----------



## 8868dee

When is otd day for u claira?? Im so hoping this os the one for u hun xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

fingers crossed for both WFS and Clarabella for a BFP. 

WFS: Pity the others did n't make it to freeze but good to have the best one trasnferred.

Dee when I had my natural mc the AF after it (ie 4 weeks after the bleeding from the mc) was really light. I was fully prepared for an awful AF but it was so light. Period after that one was back to normal...so maybe hang on another month? more waiting.....

Lashing rain here to-day...have to work the bank holiday so does n't make it quite so bad to be in work when its raining.
expecting AF tomorrow I think....have stopped temping after I think I ovulated....actually quite nice not having to focus on my temperature...

after the review with Marco he wants me to get checked out by an immunologist. The back of my hand where the injected the sedative went really red and swollen after the EC and was like this for 2-3 days. He said its probably a reaction to pain killer and not the sedative as the pain killer they use is an opiate and since I got some hives on my neck also it could be a true allergic reaction. 
I did n't realise they were using a pain killer too...thought the sedation was enough !
So my choice if we go again is try same painkiller during EC and see how I get (think I will be so nervous doing that in case the reaction is worse) or use a different pain killer which means I may be sorer afterwards. Caught between a rock and a hard place...
Im sure I won't be seen by an immunologist on NHS before we go again...


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: i rang clinic ad they said it could of been a v light period where my body is still getting bk to normal as i had an erpc rather than a complete mc like last time, was advised to wait a few weeks to see what happens as we are not doing a cycle until july/august if it doesnt return by 10-12 weks (so 4 -5 weeks from now) they will do a blood test to see if i have ovulated. They said every mc af returns at different times and not to worry. This has put my mind at rest just hope it returns soon which i think it will in time. My body is just getting over it slower than last time but as im not planning a cycle yet then its best not to interfere and let it recover. How are u anyway?


----------



## CC_Lee

Hello ladies! *WFS *and *Clairabella*, congrats on being PUPO! I too have joined the two week wait having had two "gorgeous" cavitating morulas (not-quite-blastocysts) transferred this afternoon. OTD 6 June. When are you testing? *Judo77 *- how did yours go?

What happened to the weather today, eh? You'd never know it was a bank holiday 

Big  to everyone.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I was away for the weekend on a hen weekend(sober  ) so have fallen behind a bit. 

Clairabella: congrats on being pupo. Roll on 5th June.   Hope you had a lovely birthday. 

Dee: I hope that you get your results soon.  I hope that your body starts to regulate itself soon. 

Waitingforsande: congrats on being pupo. Hope the two week wait goes well.   I don't usually take any time off for et. Just that day as I'd rather be busy. 

Mrsrglasgow: hope you had a lovely birthday.  

Cc_lee: congrats on being pupo. All the best for the two week wait and 6th June. I had et this morning and otd 7th. Weird!  

Hi to everyone else. 

Afm, well my final wee frostie survived well this morning and was a 2AA blast at transfer. Fingers crossed. Let the 2ww madness commence. 

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Cc: gl with otd hun u rest up now xxx 

Spl: thanks hun i hope both my body and my results come thru soon xx yay for u pupo lady xx my last transfer was a 2AA and i got pg so fingers crossed hun gl with otd. Hope u had a nice weekend even tho sober lol 

Now ladies that are pupo remember now no testing early it only creates confusion and madness and is worse than waiting it out as u probably all know 😘 gl all of u ill be checking on u all lmao


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

CC. Clairbella and WFS and Sugar  = All congrats on being pupo..

Sorry Dee, cant help you with the AF, though hope your body sorts itself out soon.

Pippi: well I suppose that's good news re getting checked out. Well the painkillers didn't work much for me, as I had to get painkillers asap when I woke up as was so sore.. So maybe think of it like that,take the weaker ones, and just ask for them when you wake up.

Well I was in this morning for my 3rd lots of blood tests in a week and I ovulated last night, well tbh honest I knew that already as I was in a lot of pain, always only left ovary, and was so painful I had to take pain killers.. Well I am now booked in on Saturday for last and final FET, one wee blast left.. So they are going to be 5 of us on the 2ww together, yikes!!!! This has to be good Krama, right?!?


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all my mc tests all came back normal ie there is no chromosome defects or sticky blod etc


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats on the et sugarpielaura. ...fingers crossed. 
I'm losing track of everyone here who is on the 2 ww !

That's good dee that everything came back normal...how do you feel about it? 

Good to hear Foreeverhopeful that you were in pain after et....and they could give you something. Not good that you were in pain ! But good to hear other people's experience as ill certainly be nervous of doing it with something less effective than the morphine/opiate drug.

Af arrived for me today..bang on the day i expected so i must have got ovulation day right and looks like my body might be back to normal after the ivf. Will continue to try naturally for a while before we go again in July/August.


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks forever clinic told me to wait another 4 weeks or so then i go in for bloods if not here by then xx 

Pippi: im glad there is nothing wrong just wish i knew why we had the 2 mc tho ya know x so am happy on one hand but still no further on the other hand. How do u feel hun about af arriving? I just want to be bk to normal now x we hoping to go again in july/august too hun xx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi,

Pippi, glad things are back to clockwork. Makes things a bit easier.

Dee, good news that the tests are all normal but difficult when we want to know a reason. Hope your ok.

Forever, lots of good luck for FET on Saturday! Another one on the 2ww!

Sugar pie, congrats on being PUPO! Hope you are doing ok?

AFM, I'm now 3dp5dt and the craziness has set in. This is by far the hardest part. I know its early but looking for any symptom and I have none! I may have to cave and test early, obviously not this early but the waiting is hard!!

Hi to everyone else!

X x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Foreverhopefull:  That's great.  You can join the madness next week then!  Good luck for Sat. 

Dee:  That's great and  a lot off your mind.  I hope that you return back to normal soon and get to start asap. 

Pippi:  I'm glad that your body is back to normal.

Waitingforsande:  Thanks.  I agree re the craziness    When is your otd?  let's hang off together.  We can do it!   

Afm, well the usual 2ww madness.  I'm getting the tiniest bits of blood when wiped a few times today but assuming that's from et yesterday.  There was a fair 'clean out'.  Sorry for tmi!    I am taking Clexane this time.  Started yesterday.  Just realised that they only gave me 10 so I don't have enough t get me to otd.  Hmmm, maybe they didn't think I'd need it!

xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Sugar pie Laura and cc lee congrats on being pupo ......wooo hooooo, hope the 2ww is kind to you...

Waiting for sande ...I can only imagine that the 2 ww is torture...try and hold out as long as possible with the testing...as you don't want to be giving yourself extra stress....so delay the old poas for now  

Sounds like a few ladies will be cycling July - aug time....good stuff.

Clairabella hope your doing ok on the 2ww  

Pippi good news with af...glad it's all back to normal for you 

Dee..great news regarding your results, its a shame you may never get to the bottom of your mc however it's good to take comfort that you and hubby are producing good embryo's with no underlying chromosome issues. Hope af gets a move on for you so that you can get back to normal.

Arm...I had prostap yesterday....so far so good. And then had some more acupuncture today which was lovely. The lady is so so nice...I could chat to her all day   ... She advised me to make sure I was eating plenty of foods that warm the womb.....avoid salads etc....so it's room temp water for me and plenty of leafy green veg....it's worth a try eh... 

Hope you lovelies are all well xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Wfs: yeah im fine hun xx now hoping my af arrives soon so i can plan ahead. step away from the pee sticks lmao xx it is crazy tho isnt it  xx gl xxx

Spl: thanks hun mee too xxx gl with otd xx 

Hoping: thanks hun yeah me too


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all,

CC - welcome to the 2ww, hope your blasts are getting cosy  

WFS - I am the same - looking for non existent symptoms, why do we do this to ourselves?!

SPL - great news your frostie made it and you have joined us in the 2ww.  I am using clexane too, I am covered in red dots from the needle marks.

Foreverhopeful - good luck for Saturday 

Wow next week is a busy week for testing  

Dee - glad to hear there is no issue so fingers crossed you will get your BFP in the Summer x

Hopingandpraying - glad you are now on your way - it will fly in from now til your 2ww, good luck xx

Pippi - yay for your system getting back to normal  

afm - nearly down to a 1ww as of tomorrow, not feeling a thing, a long way to go yet though.  Best thing is being back at work instead of obsessing about every twinge!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hopingandpraying: thanks. Glad prostap ok so far. Acupuncture is very relaxing. 

Dee: thanks. 

Clairabella: 1w to go. Stay strong. We drive ourselves crazy don't we?! Do you have enough clexane for every day up to and including otd? I had my first on et day yesterday. It was a pack of 10 so won't get me to otd. Are you the same? 

Ladies,after et yesterday I was given a do's and dont's leaflet. Thi is the first time ive had this. Anyway,what vitamin D do you take? I started high dose folic acid week before transfer. Will this be ok? 

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Claira: only 1 week to go almost lol so hoping u get ur bfp hun xxx and hoping i get mine in the summer xxx will be super nervous next time we get a bfp tho ya know xxx didnt realise u were taking cleaxane what is that for hun ??


----------



## deesimba

Hi, can I please join you ladies. We are going for round 3 at GCRM and starting mid June. This is going to be our last attempt so throwing everything at it and having the scratch 12th Jun Eek, also been taking DHEA this time and going to have clexane after ET. We have chosen to get our own drugs from a different pharmacy has anyone else any experience of this ?
Good luck for all you ladies on the 2 ww wait, sending everyone lots of baby dust  

dxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Deesimba = Welcome!!!

Well ive had 2 x failed attempts, and getting my last single FET transferred  on Saturday, im starting clexane too this time for the first time. And also took DHEA, we sound similar..

I got my clexane from my GP, though fertility drugs all got from GCRM, though if I have to do another round I will prob source elsewhere.. due to cost.. and I know some people down south that have done so..

Nice to have you aboard our wee forum and lives..

x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome deesimba. How much will you save do you think by getting the drugs elsewhere? I just went with homecare that gcrm use but then here in Northern Ireland the supermarkets don't have pharmacies so can't use the like of ASDA which I heard is often the best value.


----------



## deesimba

Hi,

Foreverhopeful - good luck for Saturday sending lots of babydust  

Pippi_elk - I am not sure of the total cost yet, they have to get a cost for the prostap , but it looks like we will save just over £200 and thats after paying the £50 we had to pay for the private prescription. Ill  let you know the total saving when they get back in touch.Its healthcare at home I am using they seem to have the best prices and dont charge for delivery etc and I checked that it all arrives temp controlled.

dxx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi,

Sugar pie, its 10ug vitamin D per day. This is for neurological development of the baby so if you can start taking it now that will be enough! How are you feeling?

Deesimba, hi! Lots of good luck with this cycle! I didn't use GCRM for my drugs as I was very lucky and have an amazing GP who prescribed them all for me - free! I got them from the local chemist and took them all with me to GCRM to check they were correct!

To all my friends on the 2ww, CC, clairabella and sugar pie, how are you all? I'm a mad, crazy googler!! I must have googled 'symptoms 4dp5dt' about 15 times today!!!! I'm not having many symptoms, feel bit bloated and some crampy pain on and off but nothing else! You can tell I'm a first timer!!

Hi to everyone else!

X x x


----------



## Clairabella

SPL - I do have enough clexane to get me to OTD and a couple of days after, not sure why they wouldn't have given you enough, that's strange.  Maybe a mistake.  Do you take pregnacare or anything like that?  It has vitamin d if you do.

Dee - I know, a BFP is just the beginning as we know too well - we will both be nervous wrecks after last time x

Welcome deesimba x

WFS - I am a 4th timer and I still google   have to admit I have not been as bad this time round but think that is more to do with being busy at work,  No symptoms for me either apart from a bit tired and the occasional ovary twinge, both of which are likely to be crinone related.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## stelpo

Hi ladies
So I had my review with Marco yesterday, bit weird on the phone lol. He is happy for me to have the scratch, but said that they usually offer it to ladies who have had 2 consecutive implantation failures which I haven't - though I have really, as i did my first cycle in Aberdeen before moving to GCRM. Other than that, everything will stay the same inc the clexane and prednisolone. Was hoping he would say no to the steroids this time as I've seen some of you saying he had changed his mind about it - DP is dead against not taking it though as I was taking it the time that we got a BFP so he's keen to keep everything the same! But i so hate them   Unfortunately DP is a doctor and also has a biochemistry degree so he understands how all the medications work - havent got a leg to stand on lol! 
Just waiting for AF now, apparently it could be another three weeks!! I was hoping to cycle in June, but I guess that means it will prob be in July - looks like they will be busy around then!

PUPO ladies - keep strong, 2ww is horrible!

S x


----------



## CC_Lee

Hello ladies and especially fellow 2wwers! WFS - I'm trying not to analyse every single twinge, especially because too much thought and I drive myself made with "was it like this last time?". I'm back at work and while it is pretty dull it passes the time. Plus I'm on long days on Friday Saturday Sunday and Tuesday as well as working normal hours every other day before OTD, so luckily it keeps my mind off things a bit. 

When's everyone's OTDs? Mine's Thursday (6 June). Am I right in thinking that WFS, Clairabella, SPL and Judo77 are all testing next week, with Foreverhopeful not far behind?

Love and baby dust to all.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks deesimba...200 pound is a nice bit to save without too much hassle. Wonder would i chance asking my gp as I have an appointment on Friday morning.....feel a bit cheeky asking her, don't want to put her in an awkward position....as shes been good to me so far on this fertility road.

Yea Steplo I had my review over the phone with Marco. ....you have to be more prepared with questions as the conversation does nt flow as naturally as it would in person. Why do you hate the steroid? Or why did the prescrib them?

Good luck for Saturday foreverehopefull...nice you can get it done at the wend. 

Fingers crossed for the rest of you, wfs, cc, sugarpielaura, clarabella...and anyone else i missed. Seems to go in peaks and troughs here...no one for ages reaching otd and now a whole gang.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Ladies quick question ..what is clexane? 

I dont think I was offered this? Should I have been?  

Wfs your gp sounds like a dream to have done that for you....good on you!

Also ladies a lot of the argc ladies buy from homecare at home....as its cheaper xx


----------



## stelpo

Will be interested to see if you can get the drugs cheaper - I priced it at Asda as I heard it was cheapest, but the GCRM company was still cheaper, I think it was the Gonal F that made the difference, but cant quite remember! 
The clexane is a blood thinner which can apparently aid implantation and I think lessens the chance of mc? I just hate the steroids as it bloats me right up and gave me a hairy face   Very fine downy hair, but hair nevertheless! ) That was after a few weeks though, I took it for the first 12 weeks when I was pg, at 10 weeks I looked about 20 weeks, no way I could hide it at all - though of course I would love to have that problem again....

Cant believe so many people are coming up to OTD, must be time for a good run of lovely BFP's!

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome desimba xx 

Claira: yes it will be an anxious time when we get our bfps just hope its a take home baby for us all xxx 

Stelpo: gl for your next cycle hun xxx once my af arrives we will hopefully be cycling again july/august time xx  


I have had 2 consecutive mcs so should i ask dr marco about clexane as at my review he advised us to go with a natural fet again with one embryo loke other 2 times, if  clexxane is a mc preventer im wondering why dr marco didnt suggest this to us, unless its because im doing a natural rather than a medicated cycle


----------



## LilyFlower..

I had a natural FET in November but after ET I had prednisolone and Clexane.  I'd ask, it can't hurt and if he gives you reasons why not, at least you'll know.

Good luck ladies, best of luck, we need some BFP's!

I'll be cycling in July/August too!


----------



## stelpo

Dee, dont quote me on Clexane being to reduce mc risk - i've just searched back through my posts to see if i said earlier exactly why i had it, it might be for implantation issues but i cant find anything - memory is going lol! Only thing that is making me think it might be for mc is that i had to take it til 12 weeks - along with the steroids. I had a combination of issues, mc many years ago followed by not getting pg again after ttc for 5 years with ex who had olympic swimmers -i think thats why they were covering both implantation issues AND mc. Sorry, I've confused myself now!   Maybe asking Marco would be the way to go...  

S x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Morning ladies,

Dee: I'm taking clexane this time. I asked about it and it was decided that it would do any harm. I've looked out the leaflet and its for "implantation support" for women who've had "difficulty conceiving despite a number of transfers of good embryos,or they can achieve a pregnancy which fails to develop". It goes on to say that it is effective for women with recurrent miscarriage as helps block receptors that can aid implantation. I hope this helps. We decided to give it a bash as its our 4th fet and we've had one chem preg. 

Deesimba: welcome. All the best for your next go. I had the scratch and clexane this time as well. It's our last frostie. I've never looked into buying the drugs separately although probably should have! 

Forever hopeful: all the best for Sat. 

Pippi: I feel the same. I'd like to ask my go but feel a bit awkward. Let me know how you get in on Friday. 

Waitingfsande: same here. I'm going crazy!! Feels like a lifetime to still wait! This is my 4th fet and I'm pretty convinced its another bfn which then annoys me as,statistically, it should have worked for us by now! Thanks. I'm taking the pregnacare so guess that's got enough vitamin D in it? Otd for you next Thursday?

Clairabella: yeah,I'm taking pregnacare since transfer so assuming that's fine? I didn't really start it or folic acid until transfer. I'm assuming that's ok? Same here. This is my 4th go. No real symptoms and hope disappearing a bit. Your otd next Thursday? 

Stelpo: glad you had your follow up with Marco. I asked about clexane and the steroids on Monday but he said they weren't always recommending the steroids now so just the clexane. Guess they are trying to give us all our best chance.  That must be handy yet difficult that dp is a gp. 

Cclee: I'm glad to hear that you aren't going too crazy! I'm at work as well but I'm constantly thinking about it. Roll on next Thursday. You are halfway there now. My otd is fri. Think some people had et same day as me but my otd is a day later. Will you wait until blood test? 

Lily flower: all the best for July/August. 

Afm, nothing much to report. I'm slowing going around the twist and just need to know. I don't have enough clexane for next Thursday or otd on the Friday but guess probably won't need to for the Friday and maybe missing one day is fine. I only have pessaries to do me until next Sat so maybe they all ready know its unlikely to work?  Anyway,I'm on my phone letting the pessary melt so better get up now I guess. 

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Lily: yeah i may ask before treatment starts but thinking anout it marco knows me and my cycles pretty well now adter 1 fresh as 2 fet so i think if he was sure it might help he would of said to me ya knowx x gl to us all in july/august

Stelpo: yeah i see what u mean to be honest har thought about it and as i just said to lily marco knows me and my cycles now after 3 cycles. Plus my history with ectopic and 2 mcs so i think if he thought i needed it then he would of suggested it, however we have another mc (hopfully not tho) or a bfn then will then ask but for now im gonna go with marco suggests for our tx xxx 


Spl: thanks for the info hun xx gonna go with what marco says this time as i trust his advise and judgement and then if in the future we have another mc ( hopfully not tho) or a bfn then will ask then xx


----------



## wanabmum

HI Ladies , Does anybody know the price of an HCG blood test? thanks


----------



## 8868dee

I think its usually 45 pound for blood test but i check for u now x


----------



## 8868dee

Yep x its 45 for blood tests including hcg test wannabmum hun xxx 

Ooh has anyone seen that gcrm have changed their layout of there website it looks nice n posh lol


----------



## wanabmum

hmmm.... Nuffield is £59 may have to consider my options and loyalty. thanks.x


----------



## 8868dee

I personally swear by gcrm hun, i have had 1 fresh cycle and 2 natural fets with gcrm. My fresh cycle i got pg but had mc at 11wks and my first fet was a bfn and my second fet was a bfp bit mmc at 9 wks had erpc at 12 weeks 3 days . So although i had mc twice, out of my three cycles i got pregnant twice. I had nhs tests done fr miscarriages and all is mormal so looks like my mcs were as doctors say "just one of those things" hate that saying tho. They are really orofessional and very sympathetic and in all my cycles everything was fully explained in detail to us which is good. I really feel at ease with them at gcrm x i know the nurses and my consultant dr maco gaudoin quite well now and they know me and dh too. I am doing another natural fet in july/ aug time as i have three frozen embryo blastocysts left. All of my cycles have been single embryo transfer too and my next will be too. Gl with ur tx hun xxx 


Hi everyone else x did u know that scotland is among the higgest in the uk for vitamin d defficiency ?? Think im gonna start taking my pregnacare now ill be on the pregnacare conception then chamge to pregnacare plus if i get a positove next cycle. Ususlly start taking another conception vitamin but it has no vit d in it. Does any1 know if vitamin d defficiency can cause a mc ? Just wondering xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Dee: I agree. I think that he will mention it if he thinks it'll help you. 

2ww ladies: how are you feeling? I'm having nothing at all now. No cramps or anything! Hope diminishing fast. 

Hole everyone is well. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hole everyone is well spl lmao i love predictive text sometimes lmao xxx ill leave it up to dr marco he after all is the expert not me lol tho im sure i will be after few more cycles lol.

Well as i have 3 embryos left i needed to start thinking of the whats gonn happen if these embryos are either bfns or dont make the defrost. And have decided that we will be having another fresh cycle or cycles if needed as this is our dream and tjo dh is away i know he will back me 150% and if he dont ill get a sperm donor haha only joking i know he will as we have discussed it before xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Oh yeah i forgot to say not long now 2wwers xxx gl to all of u xx how u all doing ??


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Pupo ladies....just wanted to stop by and see how you all are?...Hope the 2ww is not too torturous!!

Want to send you all lots and lots of PMA and good luck to you all!    

I have everything crossed for you lovelies  

Can I also ask those that were on Long Protocol...is AF normally late due to Prostap?

Hope everyone is keeping well xxxxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey Peeps,

Dee, think you need to be taking pregnacare for 3 months prior to trying to conceive for a any affect, unless your taking folic on its own acid then that would be ok probably. Vitamin D is supplied by the sunshine, which is why us scots have very little, it def wont stop you getting a BFP, it basically helps the bones develop in a baby, and they were talking about putting Vit D in milk since we all have little. Though if you go on holiday and don't put sun cream on for an hour or so, this can boost your vitamin D for a full year, so worth thinking about to! Also think its worth speaking to Marco re clexane, he didn't mention it to me though I told him I wanted it and progesterone peccaries too as this my last FET, and im un medicated too.. Though I wanted to cover all possibilities!


Love to all the pupos, if my embie survives its thaw tomorrow, I will also be pupo as of 12pm tomorrow!

I actually have a price list of all the drugs from GCRM and their prices, so anyone that wants to know price let me know. Prosap is down as £105.00 for 1 injection 3.75mg 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deesimba

Hi

foreverhopefull2013 - good luck for tomorrow    

Hope everyone on the 2ww isnt going too mad , good luck to everyone testing next week.

Hope everyone else is well.

dxx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all, another Friday is here  

Good luck for tomorrow foreverhopeful - you must be nervous/excited xx

Pippi and Stelpo that would be weird having review over the phone, like you say the conversation doesn't flow the same way x

Dee - one of those 3 embryos waiting is going to be your take home baby, you won't need a fresh cycle  

Hopingandpraying - my AF was about 4 or days late on my long protocol cycle, was just about to call the clinic when it appeared.x

Hope my fellow 2ww's are doing ok?  Waitingforsande, CC, Sugarpie    any symptoms?  I am spotting and really crampy today which is freaking me out.  It is really early for AF that is the only thing keeping me going as I am 7 days past transfer and AF not due until next week but at the same time I'm now on constant knickerwatch.  I have been here before with spotting and still had a BFP but not had the cramping I am getting now


----------



## Leo76

Hi GCRM ladies, hope you don't mind me joining this thread!! I live in N Ireland but will starting the flare protocol next week with GCRM. Have had one previous failed ICSI cycle so not too nervous about the treatment itself, but slightly anxious about the travelling over to Glasgow for egg collection/transfer although my niece is at uni over there so at least we can see her when we are across!!! 

Looking forward to starting again next week and hoping for a wee miracle this time!!  

Have heard great things about GCRM and some of the stories on here are a testament of that - good luck to all of you on your 2WW - it's definitely the worst bit of the whole process!!

If anyone's been through / going through the flare protocol and have any tips or advice I'd love to hear, thanks a million!! 

L xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Leo= WELCOME!! And good luck when you start your treatment.. I was on flare, Gonal F, what sort of advice do you need, ill offer you any I can?

Clairbella, im dreading it TBH, that awful 2ww, its horrendous and I just keep telling myself it wont work, I know I shouldn't but I really do think I need a bleeding miracle to ever get a BFP

Bon Weekend to all PUPO's, ill be PUPO in les than 18 hours..  xxxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Good luck foreverhopeful for tomorrow x wishing you lots of luck x hope this is your turn  

Welcome Leo ...hope your doing ok so far and not long til you start woooo hoooooo.

I'm not sure what flare is as I'm on long protocol. 

Girls I hope June is a lucky month for us all......come mon the gcrm BFP's.....  

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hoping: wen i had my fresh cycle last year my af arrived on the 12 day after prostap (the day it was due) but it was very light. They told me once i had it that if i didnt bleed within 12 days to ring them and it arrived day 12 lol 

Forever: i dont remeber paying £105 for the prostap imless it was included in our ivf drug package . Gl tomorrow hun xxx 

Claira: thanks hun i really do hope that is the case xz hope the cramping goes away hun xxx gl fx for otd xxx 

Welcome leo xxx gl with ur treatment, i was on long protocol and am now doing fets so cant help u much with flare but hope this is ur time zxx


----------



## Leo76

Hi again ladies and thanks for the welcome!!  

Foreverhopeful - re flare protocol, can I ask if you were put on this due to low amh, as that's why i am on it. I was previously on the long protocol and only managed to get 3 eggs (and that was on a v high dose of gonal f). With this cycle, my gonal f dose is alot lower and a wee bit worried what my response will be this time!  Hopefully with the overall changes to the protocol I will be ok - don't even want loads of eggs, will be happy with a few good ones! It's a roller coaster isn't it?!!!  Good luck for tomorrow.

L xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hopingandpraying: ovulation was a week late for me after prostrap and hence af was delayed a week but I used opks and chart so i knew when af was expected to arrive and she arrived bang on time in relation to ovulation. 

Good luck all you pupo....keep the faith up Clarabella....I know easier said than done. We all know that cramping but mean anything but I know its hard to thing straight when you are in the middle of it and are so scared of a bfn. 

Welcome Leo, I'm also from NI and went to GCRM for first time in April. All went smoothly apart from a bfp ...
Just be ready in advance for the trip..as much as you can be...bag packed etc.
I got the phone call on wed at 6pm telling me we had to be in glasgow for 7.30 am Friday !!!! So there was a bit of panic there. Was nt expecting to be going until the Monday (one of my blood tests was not done as it was over Easter so i don't think gcrm really knew how I was responding until the blood test on the wed morning ...hence i think the lack of notice).
We just stayed in a premier inn and only booked for 3 nights initially in case fertilisation didnt happen. We then extended out stay on a day by day basis. Just bring  a good book as I was not up to much come evenings and there is only so much hotel tv you can watch. If we go again we might try an apartment but then maybe they don't have the flexibility to extend by a day at a time. We flew home the day after et...just thought it was more relaxing to take it easy that day instead of all the hassle of airports etc. 

Never been on flare...

Good luck Foreeverhopeful for your et. Exciting !


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi all,

Clairabella, hope you are feeling a bit better today? I'm no expert on the 2ww symptoms so hoping these are positive signs. I've had cramping since 2dp5dt and its come and went ever since?! Not long now to wait until OTD.x

Leo, welcome I did the long protocol so no experience of flare, sorry.

Forever hopeful, lots of good luck for ET tomorrow! So many of us will be PUPO here!

CC and sugar pie, hope you are both doing ok in the 2ww!

Hi to Pippi, hoping, Dee and Stelpo and everyone else!

AFM, I'm 6dp5dt and have had some pretty bad cramps the last few days, a little nausea on and off and one other symptom I won't share as TMI! No sore boobs or spotting? OTD is 4 days away but think I may test early at 8dp5dt. The reason being its Sunday, DH will be here and if its bad news I'll not be at work when I get a phonecall. Has anyone else tested before OTD before?

X x x


----------



## 8868dee

Personally i dont like testing early pippi as it leads to more unecessary stress i tested early on cycle 2 which way first fet ad i was convinced i saw lines that wernt there and then i kept testing turned out a bfn but it drove me loopy so will not do that again but u gotta do what u think is best hun xxx gl whatever u decide xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies fri again yippee .

Hope all you 2ww aren't going to crazy . Sending lots of luck for lots of BFPs this month  .

Leo welcome . I had the flare protocol .Didn't really have any side effects as had my prostap on the fri and started injections on the sun night . The gonal f injections were fine as well . Good luck .

Foreverhopeful good luck for et tomo .

Waiting sounding very positive to me .i think you'd maybe be okay testing a bit earlier . I think my its was 14 days from ec . Good luck


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

My otd that was meant to say . Predictive text !x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Dee:   I know. Predictive text! Sounds like you have strong frosties.  

Hoping and praying: I've never been on long protocol. Sorry. 

Foreverhopeful: good luck for Tom. You'll soon be pupo. 

Clairabella: this 2ww is driving me  . I've got ages to go as well!!   Cramping could be great sign as wee embie is implanting and things are happening? Are you going to test early? 

Leo: welcome. I've never used flare protocol. 

Dessimba: hope that you are well. 

Pippi: hope that you are well. 

Waitingforsande: I'm going crazy here. Your symptoms sound encouraging.   I always test early! Not ridiculously though. With my bfp I tested on the Sat and otd was the Monday. I don't like the idea of being told when I'm at work. I'd rather know beforehand. Fr the other two,I've also tested about the same time. 

Mrs Glasgow: hi. Thanks. 

Well ladies, pretty sure it's all over for us,again!   I've had absolutely no symptoms at all for days now. Nothing!! Passed a wee red clot whilst peeimg today which is usually a sign that af on her way. Gutted doesn't even come close. Hubby struggling too. 

Xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey

Someone had mentioned the price of prosap, not sure who, think it was the lady who was buying her drugs elsewhere.. ?

LEE= Im 40 in August and my AMH was 3.7, so it was low, I think protocol can differ depending on age and age and if you have had any issues, if you look at my signature you will read my story.. I got 4 eggs,  they thought I would only get 1 or 2!!! Got 100% fertilisation.. and 3 top grade blasts, 1 x morula died at day 6.  I found all injections fine and no side affects apart from some bloating and crying at times, ( normally a tough cookie )    I think quality is paramount, so flare is a short quick blast, it can help with better quality eggs and can be better for the body for some people, so this is prob why they are trying it. Trial and error.....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stelpo

Hi guys, 
I have done flare 3 times so bit of a pro! Only issue I have is that if you get a BFN the prostap delays your next AF for weeks, I'm already at 6 weeks after failed cycle and no sign yet - Marco told me it could be another 3 weeks! Bit frustrating as time is not on my side and it means that realistically its 3 months between cycles : (  Any questions feel free to ask!

S x


----------



## Clairabella

Well it's not looking good for me, have started bleeding  Spoke to the clinic and they have brought my blood test forward to Tuesday and I've to keep going with my crinone and clexane until then. Il still hold out a faint hope until bfn is confirmed but I need to be realistic. Hope everyone else's weekend is off to a better start than mine xxx


----------



## stelpo

((((Clairabella)))


----------



## 8868dee

Sorry lol that message about testing early was for wfs lol not pippi lol x 

Spl: thanks hun i hope so xxx fx fx sending u huggs and love sending to u hun xxx hooe af stays away xxx 

Claira: oh no hun xxx sendig love and hugs to u hun xxxx


----------



## Leo76

Hi again
Claira, it's hard to keep positive when all the signs are telling you otherwise, but you never know.....the 2ww is definitely the worst bit of the process. Good luck x

Stelpo and forever - thanks for the info.....I'd rather have a few good quality eggs than loads that can't be used and if that's what the short protocol can help with, I'm happy with that! I would not be in a massive rush to start another cycle if this one failed (it's taken me 12months to start again after first failure) so if prostap delays things afterwards I'll not be too worried!
Mrsglasgow - I hope, like you, I'll not have too many side effects  
Pippi - thanks for the tips re travelling across. I kind of expecting things to be a bit last minute but will try to be as organised as I can. Alot of ladies from here using GCRM which is a good sign eh?
xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Leo: deffo a good sign gcrm are fab xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

Forever hopeful: how'd et go? 

Clairabella: sorry to hear that. Is it full flow af?   I have everything crossed for Tuesday. 

Hope everyone is well. My friend's daughter had a bday party yesterday. I offered to help set up as didn't fancy being around 30 kids and parents. Setting up was fine but as soon as everyone started arriving I left. That's what I'd planned. I got into the car and burst into tears. Thought I was doing ok but obviously not as well as I'd thought. Xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Clairbella, o noooooooooo, is it full AF, god I really hope not!! hugs to you darling....

Hey sugar, Well im not great, my embie survived, when it was put in the freeze it was a 2AA Blast, its now after thaw it has degenerated cells, and hasn't expanded, so they say that its not how you would want it to look, but worth putting back in.  Hope your teras subsided and youre ok, I was in tears yesterday over nothing and I never cry, such an emotional time for us. How you feeling, what day you on now?

TBH with my embie news it just cemements my negativity that this isn't just never going to happen for me, this will be my 3rd BFN, IF it doesn't work, Im on blood thinners and progesterone this tim, so that's my only saving grace, though I just feel its so hopeless..

Sorry to be so neg'ed out girls especially for the newbies, and with 5 of us PUPO right now, but I can help it. I have never been a religious person, but every time ive been near a church recently I go in and light a candle and pray that some day we will get a baby.

How are the other 2WW girlies getting on? CC and WFS?      

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Foreverhopeful: sorry to hear that thaw wasn't as you'd hoped yesterday. I guess that they must be hopeful that it could expand once inside your lovely tummy? I really do hope so.    I really know how you feel. This is our 4th fet. I've never had a fresh transfer. I'm just not sure how much more I can take of this. I get so angry,upset,frustrated and annoyed that this hasn't worked for us yet. Our embies are all AA blasts, I don't have NK killer cells.  I just don't know why it's not working. Surely,statistically, one of the 4 fets should have worked for us?! 

Afm, it's not looking good. I'm now getting some red blood in mucus when I wipe (sorry tmi) and I have increased retal pain. I had severe endo and this is what happens when I am about to bleed. So, pretty much sure it's all over for us. I'm just so gutted and angry. Not sure what else to do?! I just want to know now tbh. Can't be bothered hanging on. Would rather test now, get the negative and try to move on. I'm 6dp5dt so got to wait until Friday for bloods and keep taking the tablets, pessaries, injections etc...

Xx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi,

Forever hopeful, sorry to hear the thaw didn't go as well as you'd hoped but the best place really is in you and lots of people have gone on to have success when embryologist a didn't think they would. I hope you are one of them. Hope the blood thinners do their job and help too. I know what you mean about religion, I'm not religious at all but every night since just before ET and my wee dog took unwell I've prayed. I hope someone is listening to us both.x

Sugar pie, I hope this is not the case. I have had rectal pain too. I hope you are hanging in there and maybe phone GCRM tomorrow and see if they can bring your bloods forward a few days? I'm keeping everything crossed for you that things look better.  

Clairabella, how are you doing?  Hope its not full flow bleeding and your doing ok. Thinking about you.x

Hi to everyone else!

I'm much the same, cramps, nausea on and off and bloated. Wish Tuesday would hurry up!

X x x


----------



## 8868dee

Spl: aww hun hope u r ok xxx 

Forever: aww hun i really hope ur embie makes it once its put bk in x hopefully thats just what itnerds to start to grow xxx im so keeping everything crossed for u xxx keep ur chin up xxx m

Claira: how are u hun ? Am thinking of u and hope u r ok xxx 

Wfs: gl tuesday hun 


Gl to all of u testing soon i am so so thinking of u all and routing for xxx snd although the path seems hard never give up being positive even when it seems all is negative xxx gl xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks guys - I am hiding out in denial at the moment hoping that by some miracle this is a blip, but I know this is unlikely. I'm refusing to do a test today and ruin my birthday, prefer another day of limbo!

SPL   hope you are doing ok? You sound like me going through the motions but convinced it is all over, but there is definitely still hope for you, hang in there xx

foreverhopeful - sorry to hear your embie didn't thaw well, but maybe it is just not a fan of the cold, and now it is heated upo and in your body all will be well.  Big hugs x

  to WFS and CC - not long now x

Dee - can't be long now til you get started now that we are in June x

Welcome Leo and hi to everyone else xx


----------



## 8868dee

Is it ur birthday claira?? Happy birthday darling xxx have a good day xxz mo i hopefully start end july/beginning of august , so hopefully between now and theny af will have come back xx im also hoping for u hun that this os a blip and that all will be well fx fx am routing for u xxx


----------



## Judo77

Hi everyone, can I join you?

I travelled over from Belfast to GCRM my et was 27th May, I'm now 7dp3dt my otd is this Friday 7th June. Had OHSS symptoms over the weekend, rang the clinic and they told me to get flight socks, low dose aspirin and keep moving. Seems to have worked because symptoms have eased, a bit worried that it means that it hasn't worked though   I had bad af like cramps yesterday which I'm hoping is a good sign. 2ww driving me nuts!

Hope everyone is doing ok whatever stage you are at xx

J x


----------



## 8868dee

Gl for otd judo hun xx not sure about ohss but wanted to wish u goodluck xxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi Clairabella, Happy Birthday xxx, Hope you are ok and its implantation spotting you are experiencing   Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

SPL, hope you are doing ok and the spotting has stopped for you....Pray that you ladies get a well deserved BFP... 

Forever, how are you feeling now? Hope your wee embie is snuggling in and keeps trucking on for you!  

CC, Judo WFS....wishing you the very best too....not long to test day!! 

Dee hope your well too lovely...not long til your cycling again.

My AF is now 2/3 days late...really wish it would come as have all the symptoms and just no AF which is a first for me!!    Pesky prostap!!

xxxxx


----------



## CC_Lee

Hello ladies, sorry I've been awol for a while but was working long days all weekend  SOOOOOO glad that's over!

Clairabella, happy birthday! Hope you are managing to have a nice time and not worry too much today. For both you and SPL, really hope things aren't what you think. There are so many stories on here of things working out in surprising ways so I     that this is the case for you.

Foreverhopeful, am sure your little embie just wanted to get home. Fingers crossed it's burrowing in nicely just now.

WFS - good luck for tomorrow! Fingers crossed for our first BFP this week!

Bit of a run of OTDs this week - I'm Thursday and Judo77 Friday - good luck to you too!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Waitingforsande: thanks. I'll hold off. That way I can pretend that I might still be pregnant for a few more days! Good luck for tomorrow. Are you going to poas? 

Dee: thanks.  

Clairabella:   happy birthday. Hope you've had a great day. I know exactly what you mean. Thanks. Fingers crossed for you.  

Judo: hi. I'm also on the 2ww thread that you are on. I also had et on 27th and otd is also Friday. I had a 5dt though so not sure why I need to wait so late?! I think that ohss is a good sign. 

Hopingand praying: thanks. No more spotting but no anything really.   hope af appears soon. 

Cclee: all the best for Thursday. Are you going to wait until then? 

Afm, well still no real symptoms at all. Finally bought some poas today. 2 frer and 2 clearblue. Scared to use them though. Torn as on one hand want to just know that it's a negative. On the other hand, want to stay as 'pregnant' for as long as possible. My otd is Friday which is 11dp5dt. This seems long though? Thinking I could test early and get an accurate result? 

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hoping: yes hun x not long to go now xx hope imir af starts to play ball soon hun xx and mine for that matter lol

Claira: did u say that they bought ur test to tomorrow xx if so gl hun im here for u always as we all are xxx 

CC: gl thursday hun xx 

SPL: gl friday hun xx and i have always found first response to be better than cb as they give much better lines, my last cycle i tested the night before testing and my cb was pos but ever so faint and my frist response was clear as day thats why i prefer first response. If u can hold off hun then i would bit i no how hard it is so do what u feel is right xxx sorry not much help lol  

Gl everyone else who may be testing this week or is it just those who i mentioned lol 

Hi to everyone  else xxx 

Afm: still no af, its actually starting to get to me now. Only a month to 6 weeks till my next fet and i dont want ot to be delayed coz of no af, come on body work with me lol. 
So i have a question for ya all, i asked Marco at my review if i needed extra progesterone and he said no as my body will make enough to support my pregnancy should it occur again and i do trust marco and respect him but as my mc tests came bk all is ok i cant help but wonder if it would be worth me buying some myself and using it from day before et (that what i was advised by nurses at my fresh ivf cycle) i have looked it up and it says that extra progesterone even on a natural Fet wont do any harm, what would u advise me to do. Marco didnt tell me when i had my blood test on OTD all times if I was tested also for progesterone so i dont know if my levels were ok. Any ideas would be very helpful x thanks guys xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies 

Clairabella happy birthday , hope you had a nice day . 

Good luck to all you ladies on the 2ww . Hoping for lots of BFPs this week . Think we are due them  

Hi to everyone else  . 

afm swaying with waiting till after our holidays for our next cycle so thinking oct /nov now as we are booked holidays for june and sept . We were thinking July / aug but think it will stress me out trying to fit it in ,so going to wait till after our sept holiday as dh has to take his prescription a month/ 2 months before and wait for 3 full months on wellman  . Keep telling myself its not that much longer I read an article the other day that said its like preparing the soil lol so that made me feel better . think i will try acupuncture . does anyone have any good recommendations as never tried it  ?xxxx


----------



## stelpo

Claira, I dont know anything about FET, but Marco had also told me progesterone is not necessary for flare. I had it for my cycle in Aberdeen and AF came really early so I was convinced it was a factor - they agreed to double it for my next cycle (which i didnt go ahead with) though they basically said it was to shut me up! GCRM uses a slightly different protocol and they said I didnt need it, and each time I've got pretty close to OTD before AF came, and of course the one BFP - so I tend to believe them, even though i was convinced that low progesterone was part of my problem!  So many variables...

SPL, dont want to raise your hopes, but if spotting has stopped, it could well be implantation - when I got a BFP, I was convinced it was all over by a bit of spotting I got which I was sure was too late to be implantation - fingers crossed  

s x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi mrs g , I use a lady called Francesca Howell for acupuncture , another girl from this forum recommended her and she is fab, really lovely girl as well so I have found the sessions quite relaxing and she is experienced with gcrm so gives lots of useful tips.

Love the preparing the soil....think there is definately truth in that as you are getting both you and dh ready for the next treatment and if you have 2 holidays under your belt you will be all nice and chilled for your treatment 

Good luck nd let me know if you need Francesca's number and I can pm you....she runs her sessions from the west end or south side xxxx


----------



## stelpo

Mrs G, I used Alan Hunter, as I couldnt get hold of francesca - he was fab, and he commented that he and francesca often cover each other. He fitted me in with very short notice, came in early so I could have a pre transfer session at 8.30. He works at Napiers, just off Byers Rd but can come in to the clinic if his diary can accommodate it. I was impressed at how helpful he was as I had never seen or contacted him before(i live about 4 hours north!) until on a whim I decided the day before that pre and post transfer sessions were vital! Still didnt work though... 

good luck!

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Stelpo : u mean dee lol i asked the question ha ha lol x i guess im just still trying to inderstand why this keeps happening x like i said i do trust marco i guess i will prob be best to wait n see what next cycle brings xx 

How much is acupuncture  and what does it do / how does it help ?? Just curious x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Stelpo is the progesterone the pessaries ? I was flare too and wondered why I didn't get them. If not apologies I just take what I'm told not sure what's what lol !thank you for the contact details - can I ask a silly question , are you dressed ? I know it's silly after everything we go through lol .

Hopingandpraying that would be great if you could pm me her number please? Yes I liked it to and thought rather than rushing in again best to take an extra couple of months as last cycle was a few months earlier than planned( after being delayed previously lol ) so hadn't really done any preparing lol . My dh stopped smoking in jan and with us having to use frozen sperm ( none on the day )from feb/ march time hoping being off the ciggies , on the vitamins and the new tablets we can use fresh next time to see if anything makes a difference so preparing we are lol ! 

I was thinking of trying it for the next few months or is the best benefits only pre and post et ?X


----------



## 8868dee

Mrs g : yes the progesterone is the oesserie gel called crinone gel 8%


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks dee .That answers it then . After et I panicked as wasn't given these and girls were talking about them .so if its flare we don't need them . I meant to ask Marco at my review but forgot .x


----------



## 8868dee

I dont do flare but the progesterone pesseries/ gel is crinone gel hun so i would say that its not used in flare like stelpo said as she did flare so it prob not needed xxx xxx i havent had pesseries in either of my natural cycle only the fresh one ( long protocol)  xxx  if u r unsure tho i would ask marco or the nurses they will tell u xxx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi!

Just a quick one from me as on my phone!

MrsG, I did acupuncture throughout my cycle and pre and post ET. I used Francesca Howells at Nurture too and she is lovely but on ET day she wasn't available so Alan Hunter came in her place (they kind of work together) and is equally as nice!

AFM, well I got a   today!! Can't quite believe it and on our first cycle, I am so grateful. I know its very early days though so trying not to get too ahead of myself.

Good luck to everyone on here testing this week! Hoping its good news for us all!

X x x


----------



## Clairabella

Great news waitingforsande, congratulations xxx

As expected , BFN for me. I'm actually ok. Hope the rest of this weeks ladies get on better than me, wishing u all the very best. Il keep an eye on u all.

I will probably now take some time out to decide where, if anywhere, we go next. I certainly can't see me doing the same thing and expecting success on a 5th cycle when the previous 4 haven't worked. 

Take care xxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

WFS...Congratulations , that is amazing news ...I know your being cautious but wanted to say enjoy it!! 

Clairabella, I am so sorry to hear your news ....I hope you are doing ok and wishing you all the best for whatever you decide to do next.

I just wish everyone could get a BFP....as all the amazing folk on this forum truly deserve it....

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey,

WFS: I cant believe it you are so so lucky, it must be a good omen, what where your bloods at? So So So happy for you darling!!! 

Clairbella: Im so so sorry my darling, the devastation must hurt so bad, and after so many attempts! Do you need a chat, im always here we can exchange numbers through email and chat. Sometimes good to speak to someone going though it at the same time?

Sugar: Chin up, you never know hun, you really don't

CC: Hows u?

Hoping: Hope that AF hurrys up

Judo: Welcome, and good luck this week.. 

Dee: I was flare also, though I asked for progesterone and Marco said he didn't think it would make much difference though it certainly wouldn't do any harm, it only cost £24 from GCRM so I decide to get it anyway, crinone, ive got the syringe which is only once per day and I feel its easier to use, as I do it when I go to bed, pessaries are twice daily.

Mrs Glasgow: Hows you keeping?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Dee: sorry. I can't advise regarding the progesterone pessaries. My gut is that they wouldn't do any harm though. 

Mrsglasgow: I also used Francesca for acupuncture oreviously. Went to her house. She's very nice. 

Stelpo: thanks but its not looking good. 

Waitingfirsande: congratulations. Fantastic news.   how many days past transfer are you today? 

Clairabella: I'm so sorry.   I know how you feel. Are you going to have a review meeting?  

Afm, well ladies I finally snapped today and tested when I got home from work at 5pm. Hadn't had a pee in a while so it was string enough. Well,  . Just gutted. I'm 8dp5dt so really should show up today. Haven't told hubby yet as he's still hopeful.   I'm just gutted. Just don't know why it's not working. We've had 4 AA blasts transferred and still nothing. Not sure where we go from here. Xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats WFS..great to see a bfp.

So sorry to hear clarabella, take some time out and think about the future in a few weeks/months time....take care of yourself right now.

Guess you need to get confirmation from Gcrm sugarpielaura...before you can really say its a bfn. It could be <50 and therefore not showing up in the hpt. Don't give up all hope yet but guess prepare yourself for in case your fears are confirmed.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Pippi: thanks but I used a frer which detects 12.5 so very low. Bloods on fri. Xx


----------



## stelpo

Mrs G - I think it depends on where they put the needles - I think I had to take my jeans off as he put a couple near my knees! He leaves the room while you sort yourself out and gives you towel to cover yourself with, so you're not exposed at all. I *think* its supposed to help blood flow to the uterus or something, I've done it kind of halfheartedly, different practioners seem to recommend different things. I've been told by 2 (inc Alan Hunter) they like to see you for about three months prior to IVF, however both the ones in my area didnt seem to know much about IVF - esp the chinese one who kept referring to it as HIV.... . The other one didnt want to see me during stimms which Alan was really surprised about - he kind of said he was a fertility specialist and that sometimes it can scare practitioners if they dont know much about it! Sadly I dont have a specialist anywhere near me   The jury's out in my mind whether it actually helps or not! Generally it costs about £40/session.
The progesterone I took in Abdn was pessaries - I think it was called Utrogestan? Think GCRM use a different one though.

Dee, so sorry, its a really crap time isnt it? 

WFS, wow, first time - so lucky!! Congratulations...

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Woohoo wfs congrats hun xx hope u have a happy n healty 8 months or so xxx 

Oh no claira im so sorry hun xx am always here for u xx. If u need me xxx  

Hoping: im with u on that one hun so many deserve the bfp hun xxx 

Spl: it might not show up till tomorrow thurs or even froday it has been known xzz keep positive hun xx.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Waiting I am so delighted for you . Congratulations , what fab news ! . Hope you are resting up and enjoying your news .Lets hope it's the first of many BFPs this week.

Clairabella I am so sorry to hear that . Had everything crossed for you. It really is so heartbreaking .take care.

Sugarpielaura I am sorry to hear that but try and stay positive . If your otd isn't for a few days there is still hope . Especially orally if it wasn't 1st morning urine ? Fingers crossed for you .

Forever hopeful I am good thank you . How are you keeping ? 

Stelpo and wfs thanks for the info re acupuncture . Stelpo lol sounds like she was a little confused then . Defo going to give it a try next time .next cycle not till oct / nov so may start now to see if it helps . Anything is worth a shot !


----------



## CC_Lee

Sorry ladies have been out of action due to more long days at work. WFS lovely to hear about a BFP. Clairabella, so sorry hun. 

Afm, have had smearing of brown and more reddy discharge. Am hoping and praying its implantation but just can't help feeling its the end. Feels a lot like it did last time with our biochemical. Although at least we got a BFP that time, haven't even got to OTD this time! Sorry for the me post but am worried sick and so depressed about it. And still have to work today and tomorrow before we know our official result.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi cc lee keep your chin up . I'm hoping it is implantation for you . Although i dont have any experience of it myself . The 2ww is defo the worst part and drives you completely crazy . Hoping you get your long awaited BFP this week. Take care 

Hi to everyone else , what gorgeous weather . Really makes you feel better xxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Sugar, you HCG doubles every day, so you never know..

My friend had twins last week, and she did about 5 tests at home and they ALL came up negative 9 months ago. So don't give up hope, just yet x


----------



## CC_Lee

AF in full flow now. Very depressed about it all.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

Dee and Mrs Glasgow: thanks but pretty sure it's all over. Tested again this morning and another  . I'm 14 dpo. Not even a faint line or anything. Af on way. Usual aches and pains and spotting today. 

Forever hopeful: thanks but I just have that gut feeling that that person isn't me. 

Cclee:     

Afm, well I'm feeling very numb, upset and angry. 
Xx


----------



## 8868dee

So sorry cc xxx look after urself hun xxx

Spl: stay positive hun xxx fx fx fx 

Afm: same old same old lol no af as per usual thats it really nothing to report xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

CC, Sugar, Clairbella, im so so sorry girls, its just real stroke of bad luck, if any of you want to chat we can exchange numbers on email and have a chat and moan and groan..   

Ive decided if I get a BFN on Wednesday I am going to move clinics, I haven't been happy with the GCRM and the way they have handled me, I have a lot of complaints. I feel the clinic is just too big and there is no personal touch, there it such a battle to see the expert, MARCO, and he seems to the only one, apart from Dr Santanu. I don't want to pay all this money and just see nurses all the time. I don't feel I was monitored enough during my stims and that concerns me too. Just a personal choice , though we will see what happens..

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Forever: sorry u r not happy with gcrm hun xxx xxx gl for wednesday xxx


----------



## Leo76

Forever, good luck for Wednesday, you never know  

I have literally just started my ICSI cycle with GCRM (I'm from NI) and am a bit concerned that you were not happy with your treatment.  Like you say, it's so much money and I really want to make sure that, regardless of the outcome, I receive an excellent service.  Based on your experience, do you have any tips about what to do/not to do? Obviously as I am in NI I have not even set foot inside the clinic and won't be until egg collection but I was told by the nurse in the satellite clinic over here that GCRM and alot of other fertility clinics are nurse led now - do you think this makes a difference? 

L x


----------



## CC_Lee

BFN confirmed. Off out for drinks in the sun.


----------



## 8868dee

So sorry cc xxz look after urselfs xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Dee: sorry still no af. Hope it arrives soon. 

Lee: I'm so sorry. Drinking in the sun sounds good. Have you made a review appointment? 

Forever: good luck for Wednesday. I have everything crossed for you. Thanks. I had a good cry last night. Just so frustrated and angry about it all. Why hasn't one of the four worked? Other ppl seem to conceive so easily. Sorry to hear that you are not happy with treatment at the gcrm. Have you ever complained? 

Leo: welcome. I hope that your cycle is a success. 

Afm, in Tom for official blood test. Done another two tests and def a  . Can't really be bothered with the blood tests but hey ho. Hoping I don't need to wait too long for a review appt. 

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Spl: gl tomorrow hun im still hoping for u xxx still no af. But i worked out when my af would be due if i didnt get pg and mc ad it would be the 8th so hoping it to come soon x felt heavy in my tummy this morning and thought i had af but no just hope it comes before my tx is supposed to start as im getting quite concerned now x . Was even tempted to buy a pg test to check but i cant get pg naturally so why waste my money lol silly me guess i was hoping for a blooming miracle. 

Afm: i have decided rather than just waiting like a sitting duck for af im gonna try n lose a bit of weight before treatment in july/aug x looks more like aug now for tx as dh is prob home end of july x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks Dee but its def over for us. I've tested yesterday and today and an absolute bfn. I'm now 10dp5dt so really would show. I've also not got away symptoms at all. No spotting, cramps, sore boobs, pulling etc. annoyed I need it go all the way in for a blood test to tell me what I know. I hope af arrives soon for you.   I know exactly what you mean. I can't get pregnant naturally yet sometimes still think "am I?"  Crazy eh?!?   August will be here in no time. I recent,y lost 2 stone before latest treatment. Need to make sure I don't pile it back on again as I ten to eat when I am down. 
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Big hugs CC and Sugarpie - it is just rotten   xx

Dee - I am the same - the diet started today , need to kick this extra treatment weight off. hope af gets a move on for you  

Foreverhopeful - I was considering whether we will use gcrm again too, not because I have been unhappy with my treatment but more to change things up.  Not sure as there are not many options without travelling and to be fair they have got me pregnant twice, but I can't do the same thing again and expect a different outcome.x 

Hi to Pippi - mrsglasgow. leo, stelpo, waitingforsande and hopingandpraying - don't think I have missed anyone  

afm - I am actually surprisingly ok, went back to fitness class last night - going to be getting back to metafit, body attack etc over the next few weeks, have really missed it but been too scared to go and determined to drop this weight and get my fun side back over the summer after a full year obsessing about ivf! Not sure where we will go next, maybe nowhere (I doubt that, kidding myself on!)

following on from foreverhopeful's invitation to chat, I was wondering if anyone would be interested in joining a private ******** group? (if I can work out how to set one up so that no one else can see it!!)  I know a lot of people prefer the anonymity of this site, but I know a few of us might not be on this site as much or moving clinics and it would be a shame to lose touch with ladies who understand how tough this is, including those who have been successful and now don't post often as they are no longer having treatment. Nothing beats a success story.  Let me know if any of you are up for it, either on here or PM me x


----------



## 8868dee

Spl: aww huggs to u hun xxx

Claira: how are u hun? Yeah im trying to lose a little bit to see if it makes a difference sont think it will as my bmi isnt high but u never know xxxx  im up for the private ** thing too xxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Sugar pie Laura and cc I am so sorry for your bfn's x gutted for you both.

Hope you are both doing as ok as you can be  

Forever sorry you are feeling like that about gcrm x this is my first cycle so not sure what to expect   praying its my only cycle.....    

Dee hope your doing well Luvvy waiting on that af arriving.....I am on down reg just now and my af was 4 days late and I thought why not do a test, I could be one of those miracles...what was I thinking...BFN and AF arrived an hour later  

In tomorrow to gcrm to see if I'm all good to start Stimms....I'm assuming that will be with a nurse and I will never see marco again during my whole treatment  

Leo hope your doing ok 

Xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hoping yeah i know what u mean tho if i test it might make my af come lol. My bfn fet was like that i went in for bloods as soon as i got home af heavens opened so i knew then x gl ur cycle hun xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Gl at clinic tomorrow hoping xxx


----------



## stelpo

Claira, I would be up for a ** group - the pg club forum i was in have one and they are really supportive to one another. They kindly let me join so I could keep up with them all, but its now getting a bit hard for me as all the babies arrive  

Dee, I'm with you waiting for AF, seven weeks from BFN and still nothing   I was hoping to do another 2 cycles before we finally have to quit, but I'm 43 next month and I'm now doubting whether its worthwhile, I never expected it to take quite so long between cycles! 

Hello to everyone else, hugs to the BFNers   

S x


----------



## stelpo

Sorry just read some of the comments from folks not too happy with GCRM and it being quite nurse led - in my experience ( and I understand everyones might not be the same) even though you might see a nurse sometimes, the consultants are there every day and everyones treatment is discussed at their afternoon team meeting. So although you may hear from a nurse about results, scans etc, what they are doing is not being decided by them, they are just relaying the information. The prof (cant remember his name!) who works there is very highly regarded in the fertility profession, but he's there in the background, i rarely hear him mentioned by patients. The head embryologist used to work at ARCG in London, which I think is one of the most expensive and well rated clinics in the country.
At my first appointment, they noted that I had a difficult transfer (by a nurse) at my previous clinic so did a trial transfer, where they agreed, and that all my transfers should be done by a consultant - and Marco has done all of them so far with no issues - as long as he's not on hol, he's happy to do them. They also suggested a frozen sample from DP as his count was so low, which we actually had to use on one occasion - last clinic brushed me off when I even suggested it - clearly it was a valid concern!
While I dont think its perfect, its a lot better than my last clinic where they had to go and find a doctor to do my transfer halfway through....I think probably most clinics are nurse led for most things, it doesnt actually need a dr to do most of these things, as long as they are there to discuss/assess treatments and are available if there are any issues, I dont have a problem with that. 

Just my tuppence worth  

S x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

That's good to know Stelpo x this is my first cycle so it's good to hear positive experiences x 

Clairabella glad you are doing ok lovely x your such a positive refreshing person with all of your updates and wish you the best x you have made me give myself a good shake and appreciate all the good things in my life x  

Thank dee for the wishes for tomorrow xxx


----------



## cheekypants

Hi Girls,
So sorry to hear of all the BFN's recently on the thread, but many congrats on the BFP too   .
I used to post regularly on this thread a few years ago (as Lucher), I still try to keep up with whats going on and wanted to share my experiences on the back of whats been written recently.
I had 3 cycles at GCRM with my husband which were all negative (ranging from age 29-32). The last consultation with Marco resulted in him telling me I was basically wasting my time and money.... Considering we were there due to my husbands vasectomy I was absolutely devastated. I also felt the care and attention we received with each treatment became more unfocused and rushed unfortunately, they were unwilling to try anything different and I heard the 'It's a numbers game' phrase time and time again, I really didn't have the £££ to play the 'numbers' game. I wasn't ready to give up though and researched some clinics down south ...........
I found a fabulous clinic willing to try something new and go beyond the standard protocols issued by GCRM.
And the best news is that I have just given birth to our gorgeous daughter on 23May2013 after discovering an underlying thyroid and pituatry problem which was easily sorted and the ICSI worked 1st time in the new clinic. Had this been piced up by GCRM through a simple bloodtest I may have not had to go through the heartache of 3 failed cycles   .
Even if my post helps one of you lovely ladies on your way to your family then it will be worth it. I don't want to knock GCRM too much as the staff are great and it must be a hard profession to work in, I am a scientist myself so I understand that in biology there is a high fail rate but I believe if the basics can optimised there is a higher chance for success.
I wish you ladies all the luck in the world and hope you achieve your dream   
C.xx


----------



## 8868dee

Stelpo: its awful waiting for af isnt it xx i hope u manage to get at least one cycle in if thats what u want hun xxx what date is ur birthday as mine is also next month lol xx  

Thsnks for the info cheeky pants


----------



## Clairabella

good luck tomorrow hopingandpraying - here is hoping you are one of the lucky first timers   and thank you  

Right ladies I have worked out how to set up a secret ** group - so from what I can see I can only invite people to join who I am friends with, so send me a pm with how to add you on ** and then I can send you invitation.  There may be 3 of us or there may be more, but be good to put faces to names x


----------



## 8868dee

Might i just add that i too have had brilliant tx at gxrm and wouldnt go anywhere else for treatment x i found mRco gaudoin and all nurses embryologist and staff treat me with respect. I do like to hear others views on their experiences with gcrm but personally i cant fault them one bit x


----------



## Judo77

Hi everyone,

So sorry to all the BFNs sending  

Congrats to the BFPs x

So just been to the satellite clinic in Belfast for my bloodtest so I should hear from GCRM this afternoon if it has worked,   that it has! The consultant asked me how I got on and I mentioned that I wasn't taking any progesterone support just the 8 clicks of ovitrelle a week after the original trigger shot. He seemed concerned about this and said that it didnt sound right and now I'm really worried that I didnt hear them tell me to do something. Please someone tell me that I did what I was supposed to do I'm worried sick


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi, 

Clairabella, CC and SPL so sorry to hear your news. IF can be so cruel. Thinking of you all.  

Judo, I did the 8 clicks of ovitrelle on ET day but also have been taking Crinone pessaries one per day. I'm sure this wouldn't change the outcome too much so try and not worry. Lots of good luck for today.

Hoping, hope all is going well with you.

On the topic of the clinic, we overall have been quite happy with them. We have had some horrific experiences at the Royal so this was a breath if fresh air. However, I did think one or two nurses were a little dismissive but I just kept thinking they see this every day. I couldn't praise the embryologists enough and I think ultimately that's what it comes down to?

AFM, thanks for all your kind messages. I'm fine, still doesn't feel real and considering the royal told us 9 months ago we'd never achieve a pregnancy I can't believe it. Having very little symptoms so going to get a repeat beta done next week. GCRM said I didn't need it but seems to be the norm everywhere else. Also finished my Crinone yesterday but other clinics seem to use up until 6/8 weeks? Anyone have any experience with this? 

Hi to everyone else!

X x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

My otd bloods today confirmed     My fourth failed go. Not really sure where to go from here. 
Xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey.

Condolences again to sugar, cc and clairbella, just awful.. 

Judo, progesterone isn't normally given with the short flare protocol, Gonal f, is that what you are on?? It all depends on your protocol

I don't want to labour on my issues and faults with GCRM, but as cheeky pants mentioned, one of my gripes is that they dismiss a lot. IE: I asked Marco about thyroid check and he dismissed it, so I went on my own and got mine checked and it seems its fine. Though I had to do that off my own back and I also wanted progesterone to which wasn't offered, he said it would make no difference.  I also know a lot of clinics give blood thinners as standard and I had to fight for mine for this last and final FET. He also told me it was up to me if I wanted Prednisolone/ Steroids, what the hell do I know, how can I make that decision. I said that to him, " you are the expert Marco, how can I make up my own mind, I haven't got a clue " He had told me to take them 2 weeks ago, than changed his mind after a conference, though it was upto me apparently . I don't find that good care. I do think the GCRM are a good clinic, but they are not perfect and I think they have grown so big now, that it is all nurse led. I have had 3 transfer now and Marco has never done one of these. I think that Marco should be their during your stims, but as someone had asked, NO, you will never see Marco until your review and even them hes booked 3.5 weeks in advance for you to see him. I don't like that either, id get a appointment quicker with the NHS.. Ive had a couple of other issues which I wont go into as it would take to long to type. Though in closing I know 5 close friends who've had babies from the GCRM, so they must be doing someone thing right..!!

Ps: I was told that Prof Flemming is no longer with the GCRM, think hes semi retired.

Yes, im up for ******** chat too clairbella

AF due on Sunday , Monday, so will know soon enough, never mind having to wait till Wednesday..


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Sugar: Im so so sorry my darling, sorry   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Sugar - I am so sorry  

Foreverhopeful - fingers crossed you make it through until next week  

I can't complain at all about the quality of care I have received from GCRM.  I have no issue with nurses doing my scans, bloods, passing on treatment plan from daily meetings etc as long as I have the most relevant person at each critical point. ie Dr Marco for scratch, EC and the excellent embryologists taking care of my embryos, and I really can't fault any of the embryologists.  And it is specialist nurses doing the transfer ie Pat or Fiona not just any of them.  The only reason I will move on is if I don't feel they are going to offer me any new options to try.  I agree they are not perfect though, but without travelling (which is always an option I suppose) I am not sure where would offer better care in terms of the lab facilities nearby etc as other Glasgow clinics do not offer 5 day transfer.    

It is easy after a negative cycle to look for a reason, but success is not guaranteed as we all know   we pay our money and take our chances in the hope it will be our turn next. 

Luv to you all on this fab sunny Friday x


----------



## Clairabella

PS have now managed to set up the secret group on ********, no one will see you are a member or that the group exists unless they have been invited to join.  If you are interested in joining, private message me your email address or let me know how to add you on ******** and I will send the invite.  Just me and Dee so far xx


----------



## 8868dee

Sugarpie: im so so sorry hunni xxx look after urselfs xxz 

Forever: fingers crossed hun xxxx not long now xxx 

Yep im on there so is claira be great for a good old natter lol xx with all of us xx


----------



## LilyFlower..

Hi ladies, sorry to hear all the BFN's, it's worrying as I'll be cycling soon.

Regarding the GCRM, I think they are excellent even though I've not had my success yet!  I used to be at Ninewells and it was basically run by nurses and you had an initial meeting with the Consultant and then a review, many months later I may add, with the Consultant again.  I was only ever seen by nurses just like at the GCRM, so I think it's the norm.  However the care I've received at the GCRM is not comparable with Ninewells in any way.  They are 100% more professional!

I've never met Marco but I've had two telephone reviews with him since we are miles and miles away!  He seems very nice and very easy to talk too, even on the phone.

Remember ladies, we are difficult cases when we're at 3-4+ goes at IVF, I do think it's a numbers game when we get to this point.  It's awful and it makes me feel such a failure but it's the truth.  If we all had as much money as we wanted, we'd go though numerous more treatments and our number would come up, I'm sure of it.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Sugar pie I'm so sorry to hear your news x hope you and dh are ok x  

Well I had even more disappointment today , I went for my baseline scan and they found a large cyst on my left ovary x I have no clue about these things the nurse was really nice but I'm not going to lie I found the whole experience quite confusing. So I assumed my cycle would be delayed and I was a bit teary in the clinic , then they called me this afternoon to say it can go ahead as they didn't think it would cause a problem as they should get enough from my right side. I said to the nurse that I would like to speak to a consultant about the risks etc as I feel it's a lot of emotions and money to invest if there is a risk of the cyst suppressing the left side. I felt like I had bamboozled the nurse a bit and she was lovely but just unsure how to deal with me...she then advised that marco was on annual leave until Tuesday whereby she has booked me in to see him then. 

I am so sorry if I seem like I am being cheeky Or negative I just feel so upset tonight as I really just wanted to hear my options from a doctor as I feel that in a private clinic that was my expectation, and now feel a bit lost as I'm new to all of this.

I will wait until Tuesday to be scanned by marco and see what he says...

I am so so sorry for the me post , just feeling a bit down.

I am so sorry for the bfn,s , I wish It was easier than this  

Forever good luck to you x everything crossed for you xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hoping: on my first ivf it was discovered at scan that i had a cyst on one of my ovaries and they also told me my cycle would be able to carry on and they would monitor it at other scans i was die to have. they also said that it would be drained on egg collection day whilst they were doing egg collection if it needed to be drained coz of size. I got 7 eggs and turns out they didnt need to drain the cyst as it wasnt a very big on like they thought it would be after stimms etc and theu left it. And all my eggs fertilised that was my first pg cycle xxx gl tuesday xxx 
My next cycle fet there was no cyst so perhaps my cyst was due to the meds as it was my first time using them bit thats just my opinion.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Dee thank you lovely for making me feel better x x


----------



## 8868dee

Thats ok xxxx glad to of helped xx 

Hi all sorry i havent been on today i have been very busy lol, was working this morning then took my daughter to a swimming party and then had tea and had to get her ready for her dance show which lasted all night lol she did amazing tho am so proud xx 

Hope u are all good x 

Afm: since yesterday 6pm i have been having period type pain cramps in my tummy so fx that af is on her way xxx


----------



## Judo77

Got my blood test results on Friday, BFN for us. Absolutely gutted! A wee bit miffed with GCRM to be honest, they didn't ring me with the results on Friday which they were meant to do. If I hadn't rang on Friday at 4.55pm I'd still be wondering!


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Judo I am so sorry to hear that x hope you and dh are doing ok x

I was in on Friday and felt like they where all over the place to be fair as they seemed quite busy x I'm sorry you had that kind of experience especially on test day of all days x

Look after yourself xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Thanks.  

Cheekypants: congratulations. Fantastic news.  

Hopingandpraying: I hope yor scan goes well on Tuesday. 

Dee,Stelpo,Claira.forever,waitingforsande,lilyflower: I hope that you are all well. 

Judo: I'm so sorry.  

Afm, I'm not really sure where to go ladies. I just feel that it should have worked after 4 goes.   Another clinic mentioned getting specific thyroid bits checked. Anyone had that done? Where? I've got my review this week but think it'll be the same old,same old. We have strong good quality embryos but they don't seem to implant. What else can I try?? Xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi sugar pie 

You can get your thyroid tested at your gp's , it's a blood test and think it can be done any day of your cycle. 

I noticed the other ladies discuss it so I asked gp to run a few basic tests. 

Hope you are doing ok xxxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies , hope your all well .

sorry not been on in a few days . Had crazy weekend babysitting my cousins little girl in St. Andrews . Just home  .

Sorry to hear about all the bfns . I really did think we were due some good news on here .hope you all had a nice relaxing weekend in the sun .

Really sorry judo77 hope you are feeling a bit better. Can believe they didn't phone you . That is shocking . With my bfn I got a call about 1pm so can't under stand why they hadn't phoned by about 2. What time was your test ? Mine was 8am so wondering if that makes a difference .

Hopingandpraying sorry to hear you were disappointed on fri . I'm sure thy wouldn't let you continue if they didn't think everything will be okay .when are you back, good luck xxx

Cheeky pants congratulations . Interesting to read you had a piturity problem . I seen an endocrinologist before finding out we required icsi . My prolactin was extremely high and I did mention to Marco at my review but he dismissed itv. I don't think I explained properly just said it was high and he said it would be high jus now but I feel I should have explained more . I had it tested 3 times and was very high .  My mum has a piturity problem . In fact it's playing on my mind i may go to my own doctor and ask them to check all my bloods .

Interesting to hear all the comments pro and for g c r m . I was very happy overall with Gcrm.  I panic that if we get our shots on the Nhs the embryologists won't have the same time to spend.although we got a bfn they managed to inject 19 eggs from frozen sperm with motile sperm . We only had 2 straws frozen with 10 motile in each and when they thaw you can loose about half. They phoned later than expected but explained it took 3 of them till 5.30 to find 19 motile sperm from 20 so I was completely delighted with the embryologists.  I was a little shocked you only seen the doctor a the initial consultation, ec an the review but I know they must have been there n the background so sticking with them xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

Hopingandpraying: thanks. I had my thyroid checked at my gp quire recently and all was well but the clinic down south specifically want my TSH,T4, anti TPO and anti thyroglobulin antibodies checked. Anyone had this before? 

Xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Sugarpieaura have you tried the pipelle scratch ?what about the injections some people have taken to help with implantation ? Also assisted hatching ? Although no sure if you can have these with blasts . We only got to day 3. Don't give up at least you know you have good embryos . We didn't make I to blast and I panic they just aren't strong enough . Keep trying xxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Ah I see, I have never heard of these...then again I have no clue about anything  

Good luck with these sp xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Mars glasgow: yeah,I had the scratch and the clexane injections this time. I also paid £600 to have my NK cells checked through a blood test whilst in London but it came back all clear! 

Hopingandorayimg:thanks. No. Me neither. All gobbledygook. 
Xx


----------



## CC_Lee

Hi ladies

Sorry not been on here for a few days as we try to come to terms with our BFN last week (read: going out in the sun, drinking lots of alcohol and caffeine, eating sh*t, etc).

Sorry to hear about more BFNs sugarpie and Judo77. It's so hard isn't it and there's just no logic to it at all. I worry because each failed cycle is one cycle closer to calling it quits - we've only done 2 cycles but have always said we'll only do a finite number of cycles, we're not just going to keep going and keep going. Neither DH nor I deal well with uncertainty and getting the BFN feels like we're back to the beginning again.

It's interesting hearing what everyone has to say about GCRM. I think their service is excellent, the nurses have been brilliant and I felt confident about the technical skills of all the doctors, nurses and embryologists involved. The only thing I would comment about (which I get the feeling is the same with 99% of fertility clinics) is the focus on just cracking on with treatment rather than starting by checking all the different factors that may affect the outcome of treatment. We had very poor embryo quality first time round and after my own research I took DHEA and thyroxine and DH took supplements for 3 months, and it did seem to make a difference to embryo quality in that we ended up with 2 "perfect" almost-blasts on day 5 - but it was us who worked out what we thought we should do rather than GCRM (Marco did our review meeting) suggesting things. I think it'll be the same this time - I have a feeling the message at the review meeting will be "great embryos, just one of those things".

I'm liking Clairabella's idea of a bit of real-life contact. Would anyone be up for meeting up for a drink (alcoholic or non-alcoholic, depending where you are in the process)?? All my friends have kids and in any case are flung far and wide around the country. It would be really nice to meet up, not necessarily to have to talk about fertility matters, but just to know that everyone there understands where you're coming from...


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

Cclee:   I've been doing the exact same. Eating loads of rubbish,sitting in the sun and drinking, drinking...  I totally agree. We said the same and I think that's my fear. We are 4 goes in and we will need to call it a day at some point as can't go on like this. When's your review meeting? Ours is on Thursday but I get the same feeling. Top grade embryos,just 'bad luck'. What does DHEA do? 

I think that's a lovely idea to meet and I'd certainly be willing to. Hope that you are as ok as you can be and sending massive  . 

Xx


----------



## CC_Lee

Hey sugarpie

We haven't set up a review meeting yet. Need some time to digest and work out what we want to do next before we see Marco. Good luck for yours. Let us know how it goes.

DHEA is a supplement that is a weak steroid hormone and is meant to improve egg quality and possibly even quantity in those with low ovarian reserve. Do a search on FF and on google and you will find lots of threads/links. There is some research evidence that it has a benefit for those with low AMH - Marco was skeptical about it as he reckoned that most of the evidence relates to those under 38 (ie I'm too old for it to be of use) and that those publishing the research have a financial interest in companies that are producing and selling the DHEA, so you need to take the research with a pinch of salt. That said, I felt it was worth a go for me as it is not at all expensive, and even though it didn't improve egg quantity I felt it may have improved the quality of our embryos. 

If you (or others) are up for meeting up, maybe we can organise it through Clairabella's secret ******** group? 

Hope you are doing OK too. xx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi all,

So sorry to hear of all the BFNs recently. Hope you are all doing ok. Thinking of you all.

I just wanted to say that I went to the Cradle support group once a month and found it great. It was a great place to meet with like minded people who were going through the same thing and once a month for 2hrs I felt great being able to talk about it. DH used to come with me but many girls go on their own. I've even made friends with two girls that had a very similar situation to us with male factor and failed SSR. Its not for everyone but if any of you fancy a meet up with people face to face out with your group, I would recommend it. They meet at 7pm the first Thursday of the month at GCRM ( although not related to GCRM they just donate a venue).

Hi to everyone!

X x x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

http://www.scotland.gov.uk/News/Releases/2013/05/IVFservices15052013

New Legislation from July 13: Anyone seen this above, I asked Marco about 3 weeks ago and he told me I had to be 38 to be put on the list, though this is saying that 40-42 years olds will get I x free IVF and now they will only have to wait 12 months max. So I need to re address this with him again as this looks otherwise to me.

Judo, so sorry to hear your crappy news, well I will know soon enough as my AF is due tonight or tomorrow and bloods on Wednesday.. My Forever hopeful name may be getting changed shortly to forever unhopeful!!!

CC and all, id be happy for us to all meet up and have a wee natter and moan and groan, feel we've all grown so close on this page! x

Sugar, I sent you a wee pm re Thyroids, but GP tests as standard to TSH and T4, if you've already had these tests done with your GP, call them back and ask for specifics, as they will just tell you thyroid, but they will def have tested for for TSH and T4

Hi to Mrs G, Dee, Lilly clairbella,& hoping..

And also WFS, hope your are feeling good!

xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

http://www.sharedjourney.com/define/at.html

DEE: Also interesting read above, re what sugar was mentioning, anti thyroglobulin tests. Talking about miscarriages. Though where does it all end, we could take everything.. Blood thinners, steroids. test for Thyroid, Prolactin, which is the Pituirty gland issue.. Nk cells, Thyrogloulin. Intalipid infusions.. Ive heard of woman getting vaginal washings too an another thread.... Jeeeeeeeez Ooooooo, where does it end....

Sugar, what do they do to you to check for NK cells, if I get a BPN on Wednesday I think I am going to get tested for this?

xx


----------



## 8868dee

Oh judo im so ao sorry hun look after urself and ur dh xxx i know that gcrm is busy at the moment but they should atill of called to let u know, they would never of meant to not ring u tho hun xx xxx hope u r ok xxxx

Spl: maybe suggest progesterone supps in 2WW might help i dont know but cant hurt xx  

Hoping: thats good to know im gonna ask mine tomorrow for thyroid testing as im going to see them about no af for almost 10 weeks. 

Cc: i would be up for that as long as i can getcto where ever on a train as dont drive due to epilepsy lol .


----------



## 8868dee

Forever i would contact ur local primary care trust about age amd free ivf as gcrm is a private clinic and GRI is the nhs and private one xxx so marco might not yet be totally up to date x i know where does it all end lol i will have a read in min xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi 

Foreverhopeful - got everything crossed for you for Wednesday x how are you feeling?

CC - definitely up for a meet if we can get somewhere central x And I can see me still being in the alcohol stage  

Judo - I am really sorry   we are not having a good run just now x

Hopingandpraying - hope you get on ok tomorrow x

WFS - hope you are keeping ok

What thyroid tests specifically should I ask for?  Any tips?>  Keen to get some checks done before we consider going again.  Booked my review for 2nd July, not in any huge rush for it, as not cycling again for a bit.x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Evening ladies,

Cclee: thanks. I've had to move it as I forgot that I had a meeting in Thursday so it's not 2weeks Tom. Thanks for that info re. DHEA. Yeah,that's probably the best way to do it. 

Waitingforsande: thanks. I often think about going and then chicken out at the last minute. Not the type of thing my hubby would like so I'd be on my own. 

Foreverhopeful: sorry I don't know much about it but you should def look into it. Hope it turns out that you are eligible. Thanks. I did have my thyroid tested but when I took the results to the clinic down south,it wasn't what they were looking for. I'll need to dig it out and see if I can make any sense of it. It's a blood test for the NK cells it they don't do it up here. I had the test in London and cost us £600! To tell me all was ok. 

Dee: I have always had the progesterone pessaries as medicated cycle. The next clinic want me to take the dreaded bum injections.  

Clairabella: I agree. I'm def at the alcohol stage!!   the clinic down south wants my TSH, T4, anti TPO and anti thyroglobulin tested. He mentioned something about it being less than two. I just feel after 4 goes, there needs to be something stopping it from working!

Xx


----------



## CC_Lee

Clairabella, basic thyroid tests (thyroid function tests or TFTs) are TSH and free T4. Most GPs will test them for you (tell them you feel cold and tired all the time and your skin and hair are really dry and coarse, and they have no other option!). Marco reckons there's some evidence about having TSH <2 to improve fertility (I think it's more to do with better implantation and reducing miscarriage risk, but I'm not sure). You can also ask for your GP to test for thyroid-related antibodies, these are anti TPO antibodies and antithyroglobulin antibodies. GPs may be less willing to get these tested for you but you can only ask! I only got my TFTs tested but then my TSH was too high at 5.2 so I am now on thyroxine at a baby dose and my last TSH was 2.2.

Anyone who's up for meeting up, could meet city centre somewhere within walking/stumbling distance of central/queens st stations?


----------



## 8868dee

Bum injection ooh that doesnt sound nice at all spl xx gl with that cxx 

Cc: meet up sounds great xx 

Afm: well i think my af might be arriving, i am having light spotting so hopfully it will turn into full flow x i dont usually  spot but then this wont be a normal af given that it will be my first since mc but fx it is here lol will let u know if it does later xxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Sounds like af is on its way dee, woooo hooooo  

Cc I'm now worried about all is tsh stuff, I got mine done at GPS and couldn't really understand results but they all came back normal....according to gp.

So I read my tsh is 1.99 so that is literally borderline isn't it? But then read on another post is should be lower than 1.5.... I give up   my gp is a bit annoying and there is no way she would give me anything to reduce this...or should I push for this? Can marco not prescribe this if I asked ? Just to reduce it slightly? 

I need to stop reading or I will go insane....seriously  

Sugar pie, this is my first cycle and I originally planned to Cycle with argc down in London but I changed it to gcrm   they ask for all of those tests up front plus loads more as they feel all of that definitely impacts a successful pregnancy whereas marco was neither up nor down....eeeeek 

Hope you all have a good day xxxxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hoping , don't freak out. 

My thyroid was 1.9, there is now way you need anything to reduce it, you have perfect levels. The only way Marco or a GP would look at offering you something to reduce it would be if it were above 4. Stop worrying..

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Thanks forever....how are you keeping? Have everything crossed for you xxxxxx

I need to stop worrying and reading by the sounds of things xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all yep my af is here  am happy about it as now i can move on n plan our next cycle x 

Hi everyone hope u are all ok 

Hoping: marco would of suggested something if ur levels were off so try not to panic Hun xxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey hoping

Well it's my otd tomorrow, and my af
is not here. Which is giving me hope, though I feel likes it's a mental torture. I think the progestotone is prob delaying my af. Half of me thinks it will just never happen and the other half of me is excited that it might work. So in a nut shell, it's a total head Fu*k!! I feel at my wits end with being so scared and worried.Tomorrow will be the longest day of my life! X


----------



## Waitingforsande

Forever, lots of good luck for tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you.  

X x x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Forever great news that there is no sign of af .....praying this wee embie is your lucky one and is snuggling in nicely x good luck tomorrow .

Waiting for sande hope you are keeping ok xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi everyone... Not been on here for a while. Just trying to limit the amount of time on spend on all things ttc as it was all too much doing the ivf and the chemical pregnancy.
I was really anxious to get cracking on another cycle ASAP but now a bit more chilled about it. Need to wait for my tsh to be checked in 4 weeks time before we can decided where to go from here. I'll be 43 at next cycle so while we will probably go again i don't think it'll happen for us. Feel sad but slowly accepting it...

Good luck for tomorrow Foreeverhopeful. Fingers crossed...

Sorry to hear off all the bfn here recently. Judo...they never called me until 4.20-4.40 with results of beta tests so maybe they were just running a bit late. had 3 tests so had to endure the waiting 3 times in one week !

Agree with clarabellas comments ...i have no problems with gcrm but they could be a bit more proactive in suggesting other tests for me to do. My tsh was almost 4 and they never said anything to me...but then at the reviews  i asked Marco about it and then he said yea its better to be <2.5. I thought it was supposed to be < 2 but I did nt question him about the o.5 disparity. So feel its kinda up to the patient to be proactive and ask the relevant questions...
My gp prescribed me a low dose of throxine so we'll see if its reduces. My hands are still freezing and my basal temps are low so don't think the thyroxine is improving those symptoms...


MrsGlasgow, what levels of prolactin do you have? My monomeric prolactin was around 450-500 and fertility consultant at the gcrm satellite clinic and an endocrinologist said they'd only treat if it was above 1000. They also said its the levels of serum monomeric prolactin that is the one to check. ..my gp checked serum monomeric prolactin and the serum prolactin. Read somewhere else here too that levels <1000 is not necessary to treat....


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi to everyone .

Foreverhopeful gl for tomo . That's great news there's no sign of your af  .

Waiting hope your keeping well . When is your scan ? 

Dee great news af has arrived and you can start planning ! 

Forever hopeful are you back Tomo ?good luck if so .

Hi Pippi hope you are well. i know what your saying it can be really all consuming cant it . can't really rem the levels , what am i like?? think I had it checked 3 times before the doctor referred me to the endocrinologist . Think it was around 800 to 1000 a I have a feeling the "normal" level is less than 300?. Then was at the clinic twice seeing the endocrinologist .she was trying to decide whether to give me an MRI . They decided not to . My mum has a piturity tumour so has been attending for a good few years and I panicked I had that . she sees a different endocrinologist as is a different area. Was a few years ago as they referred me there before finding out about my dh ,I was quick to the doctors and my dh dragged his feet lol !. That's good hey are trying to bring your tsh down before your next cycle .

Hi to clairabella , cc lee ,spl hope your are all well xxx


----------



## stelpo

Fingers crossed Hopeful!   

Af for me too Claira.....maybe the chat about it last night helped lol, scratch on July 3rd, EC around 28th....43 on the 21st   Pippi, I hear you, I have never wished i was 10 years younger so much, so hard to be timed out of this!

S x


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi everyone,

You may remember me from a while back. I've had 2 cycles at GCRM, not successful unfortunately. I've had a break from thinking about ttc too much since march and now ready to have another think about it. I've been keeping up to date with everyone on here and particularly dee and clairabella who have been on here about the same length of time as me. I just wanted to wish everyone best of luck. I'm off to Serum next week for a consultation with Peny. Just feel that i need to get a second opinion before deciding what to do, I'm not sure whether we'll go for another round of ICSI, maybe try DE or maybe nothing at all, but I'll sign off here for now and fingers crossed for some wonderful results on here soon. Xxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Still no af though first response test first thing this morning is a negative, so thinking the crinone is just delaying things and teasing me with false hope. My dh is so excited that my af hasn't arrived, it's going to be such a blow for him.

Nice to hear from pippi and girl next door, you are right to take a break, as its obsessive and takes over your life. I think pippi is right you must be proactive, though I don't believe with private care and with such an expensive, that it should be that way. If I get a negative today I think I will also look at speaking to penny at serum. I have her details.. 

Thanks for all your support xxx


----------



## Judo77

Hi everyone, 

Haven't been on in a few days as I'm still devastated and can't stop crying, over stupid things mostly if I'm honest! 
My feelings are all over the place, I know we all probably go through this but I really can't understand why this didn't work.  I have a dd conceived totally naturally from my first marriage. Our first ICSI I got a BFP, twins but the little heartbeats disappeared one by one at 9 and 10 weeks. I had to go into hospital to have them removed and since then none of the three treatments I've had have worked. I suggested to our consultant in Belfast that they may have done something while they were in there because even the "perfect" 2 embryos that were transferred this time didn't implant. I'm sick of being fobbed off and told, "oh well, bad luck" I don't think that there is any point putting more money into this or myself and dh through this far from easy process if there could be something wrong. They don't seem to want to investigate, I know from some other posts on this thread that I'm not alone. At least if I knew there was something wrong and there was no chance of it working I could draw a line under it and move on with my life, it is the uncertainty that is the worst! So sorry for the rant and the me post butmI'm getting quite angry about them not wanting to know why I'm not implanting.

Forever hopeful, good luck hope it's a BFP for you xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Doing ok Mrs Glasgow..hope your dh is continuing to take his medication...when do they retest his sperm?
I think the monomeric prolactin should be < 380. That's the range the lab that tested mine gave me, I get the gp to print out the results so that way i get to see the ranges and don't forget what the result was. 
Yea levels of around 1000 is probably a tricky one....considering your mums history your case is more complicated. ...

Yea stelpo its tough some days....would you consider DE...I don't know if I would but if noting happens in the next 6 months we'll see how we feel. 

Girlnextdoor..yea definitely worth seeking another opinion esp since you are only 32 they should nt be fobbing you off..

Sorry to hear you feel so miserable Judo....take some time to grieve this failure before you decide what to do. 
Guess you are concerned about scarring..after the d&c. I i didn't find the belfast consultants in the satellite clinic very proactive. I asked them about getting my tsh to below 2 and was told its fine at 3.5/3.9. Reading her and asking Marco It should be below 2-2.5. So bit annoyed that they dismissed me and let me go ahead with the cycle....although reading about it its a bit controversial whether lower tsh helps but I want every possible avenue explored....or at least expect them to tell me the current controversy out there and let me make up my own mind.
At almost 43 I feel I have no argument to the line 'old eggs'.

Fingers crossed for you Foreeverhopeful...hopefully the levels at just a tiny bit too low for the HPT to pick it up.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

3rd BPN, Numb........


----------



## Waitingforsande

Forever, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you both  

X x x


----------



## CC_Lee

So sorry forever. Big


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Forever I am so sorry for your news...this journey is so so cruel.   xxxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Forever I am so sorry to hear that . Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Clairabella

foreverhopeful I'm so so sorry x this is awful, sending u big hugs x


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry forevverhopeful....big hugs.


----------



## stelpo

So sorry Forever, had high hopes xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Sending massive   forever hopeful. Xx


----------



## Femsmurf

Hi, You should hear back before you reach end of waiting time for treatment for appointments. I was referred in Aug 2011 and got letter of confirmation in Sept 2011. It.said I should hear in 6 months with appointments. I then got another letter at begining of Dec 2011 with an appointment for Feb 2012 so was six months after gp referral until first appointment but we had a 22 month wait altogether until we reached top of treatment waiting list (we reached top on 2nd June).


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Weve all gone so quite last couple of days.......... Weve go no one on 2WW and no one on stims..... We have nothing to chat about! lol

Well im looking into immune testing, im not going to start over again without getting some tests done, so ive emailed Penny at Serm and hope to have a phone consultation with her, as I want a second opinion re my treatment. Not sure of cost for that as yet. Im concerned as the 3 times ive had a transfer 2 days after it I get a bad flare up of coldsores, swollen glands and I have eczema that comes out on my hands. So its as if my body is kicking off about the embryo being in there, which un settles me. I asked Marco about this and he just dismissed it. Though on Agates immune page they say that this can be immune issues. Id rather pay out an extra £500 and get tests rather than paying for a fresh cycle just for the same thing to happen again and again..

I will let you know how I get on x


----------



## LilyFlower..

I must admit im scared to go next and get another bfn. I'm just so lost about what tests I could get done plus all the added expenses for them. 

I wish someone could tell me if you did this, , it'll work!  I really dont want to live a life of regrets.


----------



## CC_Lee

Lilyflower, I'm the same. I don't want to regret things about this. But a wise friend said something to me the other day that made a lot of sense - which is that when you die you won't regret that you didn't have that extra 10 grand in the bank, but you might regret if you didn't give it every shot you could. I'm not saying people should plough on with treatment regardless but I think we all have to feel we've tried the best we can.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies

Well I caught a bit ohe stv news at 10 while on the phone . It was tavlking about eeva . Just googled it and It was the first baby in the world born through EEVA at Gcrm ! Marco was on it and the parents and little girl just born the other day  . It was lovely to see !  xxx


----------



## whigers

Hello ladies,
I just wanted to pop on here to hopefully give you all a bit of hope. I have been silently reading this thread for a while and was so sad to see so many BFNs recently.  Please don't give up hope.  After 4 long heartbreaking years and 4 ICSI & 1 FET, we got a BFP with GCRM last week.  Our chances were put at 15% with so many failed cycles and the fact that we had never had a pregnancy before.  I am also 38 in a couple of months so time was really not on our side.  We did all our previous cycles at ERI and it always all seemed to go wrong for us at day 3 when our embryos just didn't seem to survive.  The conversation of donor egg/sperm had been had with us but we weren't ready to go down that route quite yet.  Well I am not sure what GCRM did that made the difference but this time we had 2 top grade embryos put back and 2 others that went to blastocyst and were frozen.  This is the best result we have ever had and better than when I was 35!  We did use EEVA and I really think the fact that our embryos were not disturbed at all for 3 days, made a huge difference.  I also did a HPT the day before my official test date & it was negative so we were even more gobsmacked when we did get a positive blood test.  So miracles to happen.  The odds were stacked against us and we almost gave up but it did work in the end.  I really do hope this story offers you some ray of hope and helps you in your next steps.
Take care
Whigers xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Girls,

I've been away on holiday for two weeks and had a mad run up to it trying to get organised so haven't been on much. Spent the last couple of evenings catching up on everyone's news to bring me up to date.

Congratultions to WFS and Whigers!!! that is such great news and I think something everyone needed to hear!  Until you guys posted it seemed GCRM were having no successful results! Hope all goes well for you and please keep in touch we need the good news stories.

So so sorry to Clairabella, Forever,  Judo77, SPL and CC Lee, hope I haven’t missed anyone there . I know how hopeless some of you are feeling, I felt the same before the holiday then went away ate loads of lovely seafood, homebaking and generally wasn’t good (had a glass and a half of wine everyday!! )The weather was glorious, we went to the Outer Hebrides and it was honestly like the Caribbean, white sand beaches turquoise water, we even swam in the sea! Feel so much better for it  

Just before we went though, I bumped into my next door neighbour who I see in the street regularly but didn’t have a clue she was pregnant until I spotted her bump there and then ( think she’s been wearing big coats over winter!) She said ‘yes I’m due tomorrow ‘  

pardon?
I couldn’t believe it, it was as though she had clicked her fingers and there it was, had trouble hiding my shock. So we go on holiday come back and there she is with pram and lovely perfect little baby boy tucked up in pram with her two other young sons walking beside her!! I am really happy for her but also have to admit a streak of ‘ that’s just not fair’ was in my head. She must be early forties too and there they are all perfect.

Anyway sorry for long post, just wanted to say Hi to everyone really and big hugs to all going through a difficult time .

LW x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Whigers huge congrats on your BFP, delighted for you x 

It's great to hear a positive story about gcrm too...

Did they do something different with you compared to eri?

Hope you are keeping well and enjoying your great news  

Xx


----------



## whigers

I guess the biggest difference at GCRM was using EEVA.  The drugs were slightly different too.  At ERI I was on daily injections for 2 week of Burselin for down reg,  at GCRM its the prostrap injection.  I was on Menapur again which is what ERI use but I had doubled the dose for the first 2 days at GCRM then went to the same does as ERI.  At GCRM you also do that other injection 2 days after embryo transfer, you don't do that at ERI.  I think at ERI your embryos are in shared incubators too so that means they can be coming out of the incubator quite a few times a day.

I have to admit, I couldn't fault GCRM the whole way through.  

Whigers xxx


----------



## Leo76

Hi all
I posted on this a few weeks ago prior to starting stimms.....on flare protocol this time. Took my last norethisterone tablet on Friday evening & waiting for af to come. Prostap injection due Wednesday. Anyone know long it takes for af to come after stopping tablets? 

Last week I was feeling so positive about this cycle but heard today that a close friend if mine is pregnant and the news has really knocked me. Can't help thinking its never going up happen to me!!! Hard to stay positive when everyone around me seems to get pregnant at the drop of a hat  

In saying that, really great to hear about the couple if bfp's on here recently - congratulations ladies, you give me hope!!! So sorry about the bfn's and hopefully you are coming to terms with the disappointment.....keep positive  

Leo xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all sorry i havent been around for a few days x had hubby home for 5 days but he gone now again lol x hope everyone is well xx 

Gnd: oh my days how nice to hear from u hun xx gl with trying again or at least thinking about it hun xxx take care love always xx 

Pippi: i too am worried that my d&c may have caused scarring after my mmc in april dont suppose you would know symptoms if i was scarred in my uterus, im worried as it took almost 10 weeks for af to arrive xx 

Forever: so so sorry for ur bfn hun xx gl next time and look after urself xx


----------



## 8868dee

Yay!! Congrats wigers hun am so happy for u xxx

Lw: yeah my friend text me couple weeks ago saying our other friend is 20 weeks pg i am happy for her but did i really need to be text that at 11pm st night ya know x still onwards and upwards xx are u tanned now then x 

Leo: gl for ur cycle hun x stay positive xx 

Afm: looks like our cycle will be in august now as my hubby isnt home till beg August around the time my af is due x but im ok with that x gives me one more af before we start x my af arrived finally woohoo lol after 9 weeks 3 days and it deffo was af even tho it was lighter than normal lol x . Im just wondering if the mmc op o had has caused scarring as that was a long time for af to arrive any ideas ??


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Whigers:  Congratulations.   Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.  

Foreverhopeful:  Good luck with the immune testing.  I am currently trying to get my TSH, T4, T3, TPO and thyroglobin tested as teh clinic in London want this.  GCRM have never asked for this.

CClee and Lilyflower:  I totally agree.  I just wish that someone could tell me that it would work one day, and that will be all worth it!

Littlewhisper:   It's so difficult isn't it.  That must have really stung.  I will admit that I really struggle with the 'it's just not fair' concept.  5 years, 4 IVFs and it's still not happened and in the meantime, everyone I know (I really do mean everyone) has had one, two, three children.

Leo:  It's tough.  be kind to yourself.   I had a close friend who was also struggling and we shed many tears together over a few years.  She then had her first child and I was always there for her.  Then, all of a udden, she started not really getting back to me etc... and then I found out that she is pregnant with her second child.  It's very tough.  I think what makes it more difficult is the fact that she has almost totally cut me off.  So, the main fear that I have - that I am not the same as everyone else and that I am excluded due to the 'baby club' has just been confirmed by her actions of late.

Dee:  It's difficult.   My automatic assumption when people contact me is that they are pregnanct, and I have to say that I am usually right the majority of the time!

Afm, well I have my review meeting next week although feel that it may be a bit of a waste to be honest.  We are trying to get things organised for London but it is really tough.

xx


----------



## 8868dee

I know what u mean spl hun xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Dee: I know people are either telling you they're pregnant or telling you to 'relax and it'll happen' !  Yes got a bit of a tan actually found it too hot at times right here in sunny Scotland! So good to hear you are making plans for another cycle, it must be so hard with DH away. I find it difficult enough and my DH is only away a couple of weeks at a time he's in the US just now. Problem is we missed our window to try this month as he's away when I'm ovulating  although now I'm not charting feel less sure of dates. aF came on 4th June . But worked it out  and  it'll be end of July for my day 21 Prostap so in fact more into August before stims etc. 

Stelpo you mentioned dates for scratch etc did you book in? My problemis I never know exactly when AF is coming. I couldn't even get my Cd3 bloods done because I was on holiday when AF finally came , can't get an appointment at my doctor without a weeks notice so not sure if I'll get them done this month either 

Leo / SPL really know how you feel. All my friends from school had babies in their thirties and I got excluded from their 1st birthday onwards from the baby club. 

Been really wondering about GCRM and their success rates but not sure there is any alternative. I can't face it if we spend another 5k and it doesn't work. As far as supplements go I just feel I need to do something for egg quality so am on Coq10 200mg, Vit C 500mg, fish oil 1100mg, Inositol 650mg, Royal jelly 1000mg approx, alpha lipoid acid 100mg, boots Conception ( like pregnacare) ...phew think thats it   I'm drinking at least 2ltrs water a day and having chopped walnuts, pumpkin seeds and Brazil nuts on my cereal.  

I find it really hard to get advice, everyone talks about healthcare provider well surely that's a GP, mine knows nothing about fertility. You can't email Marco so how do you get advice about tests needed etc?

Pippi just wanted to say Hi and see how you're doing. Did you go for counselling ? Was thinking about whether to go as Dh and I had a good chat on holiday. He said he feels like a loser because it hasn't worked. God I never knew he thought that, I thought it was just me because the problem was with me .

Right need to stop writing essays!

Hi to everyone   

LW x


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi ladies !


I don't often post in this thread but do read from time to time.


I just wanted to say that I used the counsellor at GCRM when I was going through our journey. If it is still the same lady, I found her to be a fantastic support. I went on my own, not because DH didn't want to go but I just wanted that space for myself and he wasn't bothered that I needed it. Hope that makes sense. It was lovely to have someone to talk to where nothing was off limits and she did give me some pointers around some of the rhvery difficult aspects of living with IF. For example my sil was my confidante when I first started on IVF. However, she then was the one who got preganant, very easily. It is obvious really but I had picked the wrong person to as my support. 


It is over 3 years now since I was a patient at GCRM and I know it has changed alot since then, I believe it is a lot bigger. But one thing I do know is that a lot of the staff are the same and I think that says alot about the environment there. They really care. It is hard when it doesn't work out. Obviously harder for us than them. But I really truly believe the are willing us all the way. I know sometimes we want to do everything to make it happen and they don't maybe seem to be bothered either way but I think they probably don't want to give out false hope. At the end of the day I think the science is the over riding factor. I tried all manner of things to get pregnant, chinese herbs, acupuncture, hynotherapy but weirdly the time it worked was when I was so low about everything and felt a bit fed up that I didn't bother.


I was 39 when I achieved my BFP. I had one self funded cycle at the ERI which was a bit of a disaster. One cancelled cycle at GCRM and then I had two cycles using the flare protocol. I believe now all women with their AMH in a certain range and age are offered the flare. So I guess that is an example of things improving, when I was offered it, it was a 'lets see if this helps' but no promises. I never had many eggs, 4 or 5 each time using the flare. However, embryos were considered good. Even then I didn't get pregnant the first time. But when I finally did, it was twins !


When I had my first scan at 8 weeks, there was not a dry eye in the house as we saw our babies heartbeat (that included the sonographer!) and we were stunned to find our baby wasn't alone in there. The staff at GCRM were as happy as we were. I remember the embryologist, Marco and the sonographer all being so excited for us. I really think in so many ways it is more than a job to them and they really do care. I know (and I am sure of this) that without GCRM I wouldn't have my two beautiful boys today.


I wish you all the best in your journeys. I know how hard it is to keep positive and that time either seems to standstill or worse runs away with you. Try also to be kind to yourselves, I think most people underestimate how much this takes out on you. It changes you in lots of ways and we need to get to know our new selves.


Anyway, I'll shut up now but just wanted to let you know I feel your pain ladies and hope that one day you can pass on support to other ladies, just as some people on FF did for me when I needed it.


Take care,


M
xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Minnie Mouse ...what a lovely story....Im having a bit of an emotional day and your post made me smile (and nearly bubble at my desk).

Hope you and your gorgeous boys are doing well.

xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Thanks, HopingandPraying. I have been where you are and it is a harder journey than anyone ever knows unless you have been through it. Keep positive and hopefully very soon it will be your turn. My boys are 2.5 now but I still come on FF because it helped me so much to stay sane ! 


There have been many emotional days in the last 3 years but one of them came as we drove over from Edinburgh to GCRM with our two little boys. It felt like we were taking them to meet family.....


Take care.


M
x


----------



## littlewhisper

OMG what a lovely story Minniemouse, thanks for posting it is so thoughtful to come on FF even though you are on the other side of IVF. I hope one day I can do that and I wish more people would. It's great to hear positive stories about GCRM. I think sometimes because they Have got bigger and busier they are not able to spend the time with people as they might like to. I still think Marco and some of the nurses are fantastic.

You are right about it changing you though, I feel I have learned that I'm not invincible !! Got a bit bitter so must correct that ( feeling more positive now though) interesting that the time youdidn't do all the alternative therapy it worked!  Not sure about doing so much acupuncture this next time anyway.


Thanks again for posting such a lovely story also filled up when I saw your wee boys !  

LW x


----------



## 8868dee

LW: so we will probably cycling together then hun x tat would be good to have someone possibly in 2WW with lol xx gl your next cycle hun xx 

Minniemouse: what a lovely ending to ur story hun xx well done on thr twins lol x were they from 2 embryos ie fraternal or identical ??


----------



## MinneMouse

I'm glad it has helped ladies. I know sometimes hearing about someone elses journey can have mixed emotions. 


I do feel IF has changed me. My boys have made my life complete but I see myself as an IF survivor, I still get upset by unhelpful comments. I guess it is a bit of a learned behaviour.


I am cheering you all from the side lines ! I truly never thought it would be me and we were very close to throwing the towel in as you can only keep going on for so long.


My boys are non-identical. One has huge dark brown eyes and long eyelashes with dark hair, the other is fairer curly hair with big blue eyes. I had two embryos tranferred. I was truly blown away though and never expected in a million years I'd have twins. I'm only 5ft 1, so I was a bit concerned about me carrying them but once I finally got pregnant I had a fairly ok pregnancy for twins. I also had prednisolone (which I took anyway for my arthritis) and Clexane (blood thinning injection) on my last cycle.  Not sure if it helped or not but I have two riotous toddlers so maybe it did. 


Fingers crossed.


----------



## 8868dee

Minniemouse: aww thats really nice x glad u gave it another shot x u never know that might of helped u xx 

Afm: Hi all today i was researching epilepsy medication (antiepileptics or AEDs) and discovered that any AEDs has a higher chance of causing fetal abnormalities, neural tube defects and miscarriage than if i wasnt taking any medication for my epilepsy. Am a bit down now coz im thinking that maybe the reason i lost 2 beautiful babies :-( . When i had my daughter i hadn't had a seizure for a few years so docs thought i had grown out if them and stopped my medication. Im seeing my neurologist in july so will have a talk with her. But what if that was the reason and for ten weeks i have been trying move on /find out why it happened when it could of been That. Oh i dont know i am trying to move on but i just feel like i have to know why this happened, guess it doesnt help with dh being away and i have loads of time to think about the what if this and what if that xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Minnemouse I'm also 5ft 1 !!! Great to hear you could carry twins I always thought I'd fall over but now I know  

Dee gosh that seems like it could well be a factor maybe the fertility specialists don't know so much about epilepsy so they didn't comment but you'd think they would. What did Marco say? Did you ask him about your medication ? ( I'm sure you did) hope this might help you get to the bottom of the issue.

I'm trying to get clarification on the new criteria for NHS IVF . Forever ( I think) posted an article from the Scottish government website and there was a paragraph at the end that's said a woman could have one cycle of NHS IVF treatment up to her 42nd birthday if she had ok AMH, understood the risks and had ' never had any previous treatment ' but I justdon't knowif that means NHS treatment or any treatment which  includes private too? Anyone have a clue Have asked my doctor to call me but still waiting. NHS 24 didn't know and I've emailed someone at Scottish government but no reply !  

LW x


----------



## LilyFlower..

Great to hear your story Minimouse!  

I'm not sure about the NHS guidelines as I'm actually a bit confused.  When I was with Ninewells I was to be allowed 3 cycles with them but the waiting list was ages so we paid for our first treatment, 2nd treatment was NHS and then for our 3rd with them we paid again.  Just after we moved house up to Elgin we got a letter saying that we were at the top of the NHS list again, so to get in touch.  We couldn't then take them up on their offer of another cycle as we were not in the catchment area any longer, so Ninewells referred us to Aberdeen.

Eventually Aberdeen got in touch with us and said that as we'd had three failed cycles, they were not allowing us to get any more NHS treatments.  So that was that....

However I still don't understand why Aberdeen would not allow us as we'd only had one NHS cycle, the other two were paid out of pocket.  Ninewells certainly indicated that we were to cycle another two times with them on the NHS.  I never queried it as by that time I'd done another cycle with the GCRM and we had a frostie waiting on us.

Maybe I should have queried it, I don't know.

So, anyway I have no clue with the new guidelines but by writing the above, I meant that they say one thing and then change their minds depending on your area...


----------



## 8868dee

LW: marco said i was to make an appt with my epilepsy specialist and see what she says, but i feel i already know what she will say. She will say stay on the meds as you are better to not habe seizures and that being seizure free will outweigh the risk of miscarriage. But say it in doctor terms i expect still i have an appt for july 19th so will deffo show her what i have found and see what she says xx gl getting an answer anout nhs guidelines hun x i know we still wont qualify as we have a 12 year old daughter. Tho im ok with that as there are lots of couples with no children  x and i would rather them have the free goes i would of had if that makes sense xxx 

A sad night tonight, a lady in one of my ******** groups lost her daughter last night in an accident with a train its all over sky news x she was only 15 x sky news say they may of taken their own lives . Her mum is devestated so so sad. I dont know if it was suicide or if they were (there were 2 if them the girl and her friend) taking a short cut and didnt see the train x RIP charleigh and her friend x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi all,

Nice to hear of a success story Minnie Mouse...a lovely story.

That's terrible dee about the girls.....I have nt seen the news but awful for the parents. Hope its not susicide...as its will be even harder on the families.
Good for you that you did a big of digging into the epileptic meds...maybe there are some forums on this site dealing with that who can give you their advice? Certainly re tsh, I got more advice here than from the drs.

Welcome back Lw, you were so lucky with the timing and the weather. Glad to hear you are more relaxed about this whole ttc business. I want to try get back to not letting this take over my life...slowly I am letting go. But big shock to see your neighbour ready to pop when you did nt even know. 
I still temp for about 10 days mid cycle so i pin point ovulation but guess i should be stopping that too.
I'm doing ok. Never went for any councilling afterwards ....we probably would have if we lived in Scotland but time has helped a bit. We may still book a session if we are back in gcrm....just to see do we get any tips for getting on with a child free life w/o being too bitter.
We could be cycling again around the same time...but I'm waiting to see what my tsh is in mid July before i make a decision.  If all is good to go then it'd probably be second last/last week of August for ec. ..provided I can book some holidays...bit more difficult to get holidays around that time at the last minute and I can't pre book as i don't really know what dates I'd need. 

When to see immunologist about my reaction to the sedative/opiate.  She said she would not be worried about my hand swelling up except for the fact that i got blotches and a rash on my neck/chest. She could not do any test to check for allergies....I would need to see an anaesthetist to do that! ...Which is a 1.5 year wait on nhs. ...unless i can go privately.

So basically i just need to discuss with the anaethist on the day and see how they want to proceed. ....makes things a bit more scary but immunologist said if you are going to have an allergic reaction the best place is in theatre with anaethist !!


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: i know it was a girl and a guy friend ( not sure if it was her bf tho but didnt want to pry ya know) i will do that hun i may find some info out on here x thanks xx  i hope u manage to sort out thr allergic reaction so it doesnt happen again xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Dee sorry to hear about your friends daughter , I did see this on the tv,....awful news x

I had a scan this morning and got a call from gcrm today to say reduce my dose as my estrogen was too high...I am already on the lowest dose of menopour ....was in a bit of a panic today after getting the call.

Have any of you ladies had to do the same....? Don't know what to expect now ..and being the crazy worrier that I am , scared that this is going to hamper things....the scan showed a lot of follicles today but I don't really ask to much as would rather wait to EC to know eggs rather than get in a tizz just now about it....no such luck as now the nurse said things are moving a little too fast and they want to slow things down....   never a dull moment  

Pippi hope ur tsh levels are good to go for your next cycle

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hoping: i no it is pretty sad x the mum of the girl isnt my friend exactly she is just on one of my ** groups ad posted about her daughter in there but yes it is very sad hun xx


----------



## marionm

Hi ladies,
Not been on here in a while but do read regularly-sad to hear so many of you are having a tough time.
I'm trying to decide whether to do our 3rd & final ivf cycle-very scared about going through it all again but feel I will always regret it if we don't do it 1 last time,it's been well over a year since our last treatment.  What's everyone's thoughts on EEVA? Also has anyone done a cycle with clexane & prednisolone support? 
Marion x


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Marion

We have had two failed iVF treatments in Belfast, we are now going to GCRM and hopefully getting EEVA also, our Be
Fast consultant said it is a very useful tool for selecting the best embryos, we also know of another couple who recently went there also and used GCRM and are now pregnant, they said it was fab!!  Sorry cant help you on the clexane and prednisolone, not sure what exactly these are used for, I was also wondering about these, hopefull someone here will let us know??

Good luck with whatever you decide

Joanne x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi Marion,

I never used Eva but I guess it depends on your circumstances and whether you will benefit. If you are younger and get lots of embryos its probably useful to help Pick the best one. But reading the literature there has no direct studies comparing Eva versus embryologist selection side by side. That's the only really way they will say for sure that Eva does improve stats. The recent study that was highly published used old data...where the embryos were selected by the embryologist to retrospectively predict how Eva would have done.

For me i was getting 3 embryos put back and there were 3 fore runners so Eva would n't have helped us. My issue is old eggs and Eva won't help that.
Someone here has talked about Eva and how they found it....maybe search this thread for Eva...it was a few months back. 

Good luck Joanne. We might be cycling at the same time....we're maybe going to cycle at the end of August ..or September. Depends on whether I can get hols for work in August. I just took hols last time for a week so ill do the same this time.


----------



## MinneMouse

Marion - my last cycle was with prednisolone and Clexane support. And I now have 2 and 1/2 year old twins. I'll never know if that was the missing piece of the jigsaw but it was they only time I have had a BFP.


Good luck !


M
x


----------



## marionm

Thank you Joanne,pippi & Minnie Mouse! This forum has really helped me through some difficult times,you ladies make everything we do seem normal! 

My next cycle is def my last so feel really emotional about it-need to throw everything at it & hope for the best. Will hopefully cycle around August. 

Pippi-not sure if EEVA will be for us as although I'm only 35 I have a really low amh for my age so only get 4 or 5 eggs,will see what they say-long way to go before all that!  We might end up being cycle buddies-hope next time is our time.

Joanne-lots of luck for your next cycle-may be cycle buddies with you also. It's such a tough journey. 

Minnie-congratulations on your wee miracles! You are the knd of lady that fills me with hope.


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks ladies, this journey is so tough, sometimes I wonder how I cope with it!!!

Does anyone know what the reason people are put on clexane and prednisolone??  I have endometriosis and have two failed iVFs, would it be suitable for me and can I request this??

Thanks
Joanne x


----------



## stelpo

Hi ladies, quick question - can I ask those of you who have had an endometrial scratch how much it cost? I was under the impression it was around £85, but its on my invoice as £250? Not sure why I thought it was £85, but think it was from further back on this thread somewhere! I cant find it on their website  

Cheers  S x


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Stelpo

I am due to have one in Belfast and it costs approx £100, so not really sure why you are being charged £250.00, I would definately double-check this with them

Good luck
Joanne


----------



## whigers

Hello ladies,

We have just had our first cycle with GCRM (4th cycle in total though) and we used EEVA.  We got our first ever BFP too.  Previously we had 3 failed ICSI and 1 failed FET with the ERI.  Although we always get a good number of embryos (7-10), they always seemed to die off after day 3, we never got to day 5.  This time at GCRM we got 2 top grade high predictors put back & 2 top grade blastocysts frozen!  I really believe the fact that the embryos were put in the incubator for 3 days & never touched, made a huge difference.  Even if you only get a 3 or 4 embryos, I would use it (if you are allowed, I'm not sure if you have to have over a certain amount to be able to use it?)  I can't see any other explanation as to why our embryos this time round were so great at day 3.  I know EEVA is being sold on the embryo selection but the fact the embryos are not disturbed for 3 days I think is a big selling point too.

I'm afraid I've never used prednisolone so I'm not sure what its used for.  I was put on clexane at ERI once but that was because my hormone levels were high & they were concerned about OHSS so i think clexane is a blood thiner??

I had a scratch at GCRM and it was £85.  This was just back in May.  The assisted hatching is £250, could it be that you've been charged for?

Whigers xxx


----------



## joanne2001

Congrats Whigers  

Joanne x


----------



## FertileRoad

Emailed GCRM today to find out when my bloods tests expire and its November, so I have been spreadsheeting like mad to find out when I can go ahead before they expire and it looks like 15 September or 13 October, which means that I will have to have the scratch during my lunch hour and get all scans either early moring 8am, lunch time or after 5pm. Its sole destroying to work around our daily jobs, as I cant take time off as due to the complications I had with the BFN in October 2012, my work put me on suspension for sending in doctors line with gyno problems, they even go it out of me why I was off as they kept going on and on at me! So this time round I will not a have any time off and I work in education we cant get any holidays untile after 27 Septemeber. Can anyone who has had the scratch comment is it possible to go back to work after the procedure after lunch hour?


----------



## stelpo

Just called GCRM to question the charge for scratch and it has recently changed from £85 to £250   They said that I will find that is still cheap compared to other places.....bloody hell!

S x


----------



## FertileRoad

Stelop - OMG they have a licence to print money!  I was only budgeting £85 I know its only an extra £165 but when does this all end?


----------



## whigers

Thanks so much Joanne. x

OMG that is criminal raising it from £85 to £250!!!  You wouldn't mind a small normal increase of around £15 but a £165 increase is appaling!!  I think they are taking advantage of the fact that they are quite common now but how they justify that I don't know.  You are littlerly in and out in 10 minutes!!

I had the scratch at 11.30am and went straight to work.  It was fine really.  I have to admit, it was very sore but its over in seconds & I felt absolutely fine afterwards, no bleeding or cramping.

Whigers xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats wigers. Maybe it was just different protocols at Grcm over eri that did the trick....maybe that and a combination of EEVA. 

Steplo, that's a huge increase...you should come to belfast and get it for £100, you'd probably have change from the flight! I don't see it listed on their price list so maybe its easier for them to increase it so much as its not published.

Fertileroad, that's terrible they questioned you so much. I fitted the scan etc around work...It worked out well as the scan etc were really early in the morning. i was actually into work earlier than usual the days i had a scan. Had to take holidays for the week of ec etc. but I of course can take holidays at any time of year....tough they are so hard nosed when you are restricted with when you can take holidays. 

I booked a week and a half off today for the end of August for ivf2...just Made a rough prediction based on how I responded previously. Probably a bit premature but was afraid I would n't get that time off if i waited much longer. I can always cancel it but its harder to book it later if others are also off.


----------



## stelpo

Pippi, I was thinking that about going to Belfast lol - if I hadnt already shelled out for train tickets to Glasgow I would seriously be considering other options!


----------



## LilyFlower..

Yeah I too noticed the price hike! It's actually ridiculous but us gals ttc will try anything, so that's probably why they did do it. Just as well tgey haven't increased the price of ivf by the same percentage!


----------



## littlewhisper

Well that explains why I couldn't find the price on the list today when I looked! Nobody on reception either!  I really do think they are taking advantage of the fact that more of us are asking for it. Marco looked surprised when I brought it up and I think they've just thought ( like a consumer business) if the demand has gone up lets hike the price up.

I am going to write to them about it as I think it's outrageous that they haven't printed a set price on their list, means they can make it up and I do think it's strange that it's gone up so much. It's a shame but I am finding these sort of things  very negative about GCRM and yet I feel there is no alternative. They seem to be getting more and more money focussed. Its just galling when its our lives and our emotions they are capitalising on. 

FertileRoad just wondering how long the blood results last for? I cycled in march/April this year so is it a year from then? I'm also trying to plan next cycle but still not exactly sure when I ovulated this month  so have to wait til AF arrives and then book my 21 day Prostap  ( might not get scratch nw  ) also what else do you ave to pay for with a fresh cycle apart from the IVF treatment itself?


----------



## stelpo

Littlewhisper, I think the bloods last for two years   I've just paid for another ICSI cycle, all I paid for was the ICSI itself, the (extortionate!) scratch and the drug company contact you themselves..though I will probably go for assisted hatching as well. Not going to add it all up or look at my credit card statement!

S x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Ladies,

I can honestly say that I am gobsmacked! I had a scratch 8 weeks ago and it was £85. I'm due to have one tomorrow and no one mentioned the price increase to me at all!  I got a confirmation letter and leaflet in about the procedure but nothing about the price change. I honestly think that it's shocking that it can gonupnby that amount. It's cheaper in London at £100!! I honestly don't think that I'll be going ahead at that price tomorrow. 

Fertileroad: I'm really sorry to hear of the problems you had with work. If you had a line, I didn't think they could question it? I'm also in education. I had scans done really early at 7.30/7.45 so that I was ok for work. I found the scratch fine. Few seconds and I didn't really find it very painful. I did spot for a few days afterwards though. 

Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

I honestly feel that this is terrible. Has anyone spoken directly to Marco or the gcrm about it? Xx


----------



## weebella

Hi all
I haven't been on here for nearly over a year. But think a positive story always helps . I do pop on and have a read and my heart sinks and swells each time. Its a hard guys .  Anyway, we had 5 attempt. Our first attempt at another clinic went totally wrong and we lost 21 eggs(long story, but somehow but oh sperm was all dead!) and i was really not well.  We moved to the GCRM and have to say like minnie mouse couldn't fault them. We had 2 chemical BFP and, 1 BFN then finally we got lucky  Sadly we had to pay for it all due to me at the time being 38 ! So, no new kitchen or holiday to New Zealand for us! But she is worth ever penny and i would do it all again for her. BUT, wont do another cycle, as totally feel your gut churning pain .  So massive hugs to you all and keep that PMT.  
I am shocked however at the price increase!! i am sure there is a mistake.  I can whole heartily say that Marco and co are not in it for the money, and do care.  It wouldn't harm to say to him.  I know it was a new receptionist a few weeks ago.  

Take care all of you and i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you all xxx


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks weebella for your positive story, always good to hear

Joanne x


----------



## LilyFlower..

Maybe us gals about to do the scratch should mention the price hike. If there's a few of ys they'll hopefully review it as I haven't worked out tge percentage but is well over 200%


----------



## stelpo

I spoke to Anne at GCRM this morning, the new receptionist Erin answered the phone and Anne took my call. Definitely no mistake, she said the price changed a few weeks ago. She was quite defensive and stressed that its still cheap compared to other places. She knows I'm not happy about it! I was thinking the same, if we all make a fuss - I was going to bring it up with Marco next week, as not sure i would have gone ahead if I had known that - but I've already spent over £50 on train tickets to go down for it. 


S x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I have my review with Marco tomorrow and also meant to be getting my baseline scan and endo scratch as using gcrm as satellite clinic. I am still gobsmacked and very angry at this price hike.  For a start, if I hadn't come on tonight,I wouldn't have had a clue! Surely they have a duty to inform us of a price, when a treatment is booked? I had one 8 weeks ago, so why would I assume that the price increased when they usually have their increases in April?! Plus, I disagree. I don't think that it's reasonable as Belfast is £100 and so is a top fertility clinic in London (their treatment is more expensive than the GCRM). It's a 195% increase! How can that possibly justified?? It's a 2 min procedure,literally. I plan to ask about it Tom and express my disappointment at such an increase and lack of information regarding it. At the end of the day, they have us over a barrel but I honestly don't think that I'll go ahead with it. I think it's disgraceful. Now, it could be argued that it's not much money in the grade scale of things. We've spent about £8k but its also not a lot to them either. 

Xx


----------



## LilyFlower..

Although it's a huge increase I'm still having it as the price is not out if reach and its theeone thing I have added on this cycle, which will hopefully give me a sticky bfp. I'm going to mention the price hike though for sure.


----------



## stelpo

Ok, quick scan reveals that Create charge £350, Nurture £200, Wessex Fertility £100, South East fertility Clinic £125 (but they do it twice, at day 7 and 21 so £250 in total), Zita West £150, Midland Fertility Services £370, Oxford Fertility £375.......ho hum, they may have a point!!
Just glancing at these price lists shows a vast variation in fees for different procedures, I guess they can just set their own prices at pretty much what they want - Assisted Hatching at Oxford is £500, only £275 at GCRM...though thats up from £225!

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Marion: omy days long time hun how are u ? Xx 

Girls: i habent had the scratch thing but am totally gobsmacked they have upped the price of it by 165 that is outrageous xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

It's £100 in Belfast and £100 at the Lister clinic in London. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

I guess as more people want it they put up prices etc . It is sad to think that lots of money is being made because of our hard and painful journeys. But they prob see it as if it works then its worth it , However those having it or considering having it done should be informed of all price changes


----------



## littlewhisper

I think for those of you who booked it and weren't told of the price increase you should definitely demand that you get it at the original price. I don't think they have a point at all, just because a few clinics charge more doesn't justify a hike of that scale. Definitely say to them tomorrow SPL, I might call them to ask about it and see what they say. It's probably no good just saying to the receptionist though I think thy'll need it in writing email or letter  so they can then take the complaints to their meetings.

Thanks Stelpo for the info on bloods, at least that's something we don't ave to pay for again. Was wondering whether to think about buying drugs privately this time, would bloody save the cost of the scratch for a start!

I wonder if journalists would investigate the lucrative business that is being made out of infertility   and the discrepancies in pricing. Hmmmm

SPL good luck tomorrow And sock it to 'em! 

I don't doubt Marco cares I experienced his incredible bedside manner. But there is a air of 'processing' that is starting to float into GCRM that I didn't expect, more with some of the nurses and one or two reception staff/ managers.


----------



## alexine

Don't mean to upset anyone but the difference between the old GCRM- small, very personal clinic down stairs and the new designer clinic upstairs, is that there is now an air of business permeating through the GCRM.  It didn't used to be that way. 
If you have issues with price increases that haven't been clarified, I would most definitely let Marco know. He does care...but the clinic also wants to make money. 
I think we sometimes forget because we are so desperate to have our babies, that we are the clininc's customers. They need us. If you are having a problem in any way or something isn't clear speak up....sometimes hard when you are exhausted and full of drugs... but do it any way. 
You owe it to yourself to get the very best round of treatment you can.    
xxA


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi ladies

Just chipping in as I think that price hike is insane, I would most definately be saying to marco if I was having this treatment done. And like someone mentioned was this in the April price rise?

Sugar pie....how did they take being a satellite site? As my original choice of clinic was argc in London and I was going to use gc for bloods etc and I was such a scaredy cat that I didn't ask. after my consultation with gcrm my hubby and I decided for my first cycle to give gcrm a go. So just had my egg collection yesterday. 

I think marco will be wishing I went to argc as I have been a complete pest and he has had to do scans for me etc as I was unhappy with the info from the nurse, and then after EC yesterday we had a chat about stuff ...I feel that they have given me more personalised care that they have too so I can't complain but this has been my doing.

Good luck ladies and hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hoping and Praying good for you for standing up and making sure you get the care you are paying for. I also felt that the nurses didn't give enough information at  the scans and if you tried to aska question while they were were scanning they'd hold up their hand and say  'I'll answer anything once I've charted it' but when you then asked they were in a rush to get you out the door!

Didn't realise you were going for EC yesterday, how did you get on? It's been so quiet on here recently.

LW x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi lw

As it was so quiet on here I joined the June July cycle thread as had no one to buddy up with  

I agree as at my first scan I had a cyst and the information I got from the nurses didn't make sense to me and felt a bit nervous as it was my first cycle, so marco took over on the next scan as I asked for this as they couldn't find my right ovary and it worried me too ...I know this is common but I just wanted reassurance. Soooo marco found it with no issues and explained the details of the cyst just like that...and that's all I wanted and I felt that as we pay all that money we are entitled to see the consultant now and again.

Then during Stimms my estrogen went through the roof so they had me on 75 menopour which I was worried about as was thinking that maybe a bit low to yield any eggs.....so after all of the palava we got there in the end ...so got the call from the lovely embryologist this morning and from my crop 8 fertilised .....

So we have 8 wee embies today and I am praying they are doing ok in the lab... 

As you can probably tell I'm a bit of a stress cadet and think gcrm have gathered that too...but hey ho it's a lot of money and emotions and time not to want to make sure all is well each step of the way. I now completely understand why this is a roller coaster  

When is your next cycle lw? Xxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

I also didnt realise that u were going for ec yesterday hun xx gl with ur cycle xxx yay on the 8 embies xxx gl gl gl am routing for u hun xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Thank you so much dee   just hope the wee embies are doing well and happy I got this far.

Will keep you posted.

Xxx


----------



## joanne2001

Good luck HopingAndPraying  

Joanne x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Thank you Joanne x hope your doing ok and not long until your cycle with gcrm xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

That's fantastic you have 8 embies!! Everything crossed for you for a BFP   let's us know when transfer is.

I'm thinking of cycling end of July but mostly into August just Got to wait for AF so I can count my days and plan.
Didn't get egg white cm this month ( sorry tmi)  or didn't notice it so finding it ard to tell !

LWx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Thank you lw, I'm pleased but then I feel like I have to stop myself being happy as everything changes so fast doesn't it in Ivf land it's so hard  

Can I ask a quick question ...we're you on long protocol? Can you advise what day you started the pessaries? Does everyone start them on different days?

I have been told Thursday and had collection yesterday...is that normal?xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Hoping, yes I had my transfer on a Wednesday and didn't start my crinone until the Saturday. I found it weird too and wondered why they wouldn't start progesterone right away but it seems to be the way, they just didn't explain why.

I was on agonist long protocol with Prostap DR,  250  stims and crinone gel progesterone.

LW x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Thank you lw, that is good to know as I just assumed it would be started today and wondered why not... Il start them on thurs xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Also meant to say that's great that your next cycle isn't far away x x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great hoping and praying, also like dee did nt realise you had ec yesterday. Good luck with the 8 embies in the lab.
Yea sometimes its gets really quite here and then there's a flurry of activity...think you must be the only person cycling at the minute.

I know what you mean about stopping yourself being happy! When we go again we won't be so positive. Well everything went great last time for us and then it made us feel as if there was a better chance of a bfp. ....so next time no matter how great the embryos look I'm going to try and be a realist. 

I started crinone gel the night be feel transfer on day3.

Yes girls you should all complain to Marco about the huge price hike. While Marco may be sympathetic and have a nice bed side manner...its still a business and someone is pushing for higher profit margins. ..even if its not him.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Thanks pippi. 

When I was in yesterday for EC , there were 2 other couples I think that we're in for the same as we got shown downstairs .and all I could think about was hmmmmmm they are obviously not on Fertility friends forum...my hubby was like get a grip!

Agree with your approach,,, my hubby thinks I'm so negative...but I have just learned so much over the last few months and with all the disappointments etc i am now more cautious. 

Hope your well xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Hello to all, I have been following on the thread and I am delighted to read that you are all getting stronger with GCRM re nurses, prices etc it takes us all to be reach rock bottom and then come up fighting.


----------



## stelpo

Fertileroad! How nice to see you again, how's things??


----------



## alexine

The person at the GCRM that is pushing for higher profit margins in Prof Flemming. 
xxA


----------



## marionm

Wow...it's been busy on here the past day. I have always used this thread for support but feel most of the chat seems to be about how bad the GCRM are-I always found all staff to be professional & helpful at all times,I appreciate the rising costs of treatments are frustrating but we have all chosen this clinic! Lets get back to helping each other on this difficult journey. X


----------



## stelpo

Its not about how bad the clinic is Marion, just a chat about a larger than expected rise - I accept that prices will go up every so often, but this was a huge increase in one go! Whilst we have all chosen this clinic, they are not god and can be criticised occasionally  

S x


----------



## LilyFlower..

Agree with you Stelpo in my eyes the GCRM are great but this one price hike niggles at me...I'm just about to cycle again with them and have always found them to be lovely and really willing for it to work for us.  Compared to Ninewells they are brilliant!


----------



## littlewhisper

Ooh have you got a bit of inside info Alexine? When I called today they said they had increased the price because there was now evidence to back the use of the Scratch. But surely thy wouldn't have been using it if there hadn't been good evidence and they've been quoting the good stats for few months now. After all they go on about only doing evidenced based practice!

Agree With you Stelpo,  we need to be able to consider and share stories on the standards of care we are receiving as it can help us to consider future treatment at GCRM. Also the more feedback they get the better care they will provide. 

Pippi how you doing? I posted a while back wondering if you ever used the counselling as wasn't sure what it was like. I had a real dip after my cycle but after the holiday felt better. I know what you men about going into it more realistic next time but I guess we still have to think positive thoughts 

SPL what did you decide to do ?did you go for the scratch in the end?

Hoping any news on your embies and when they'll transfer?

LW x


----------



## FertileRoad

i agree with everyone we are not being negative about GCRM, as we all have picked it for various reasons, what we are sharing is information on price increase ie the scratch, I for one have only budgeted for £85 not £250 but like everyone else we find the money.

Stelpo - hi, I am in a good place with my life these , considering going for round 2 late in Autumn. What about you so disappointing to hear about the twins, will you cycle again?


----------



## stelpo

hi Fertile, 
Just about to start again, drug delivery tomorrow  I sound like a dealer lol....
I did a cycle in March/April which didnt work, in hindsight was probably a bit too soon after losing our miracle, but I was so desperate to be pregnant again....fingers crossed for this one.  I think I'm losing hope though, stats at my age are abysmal - if it hadnt worked for us last year, I would have given up by now, but it gave us that little glimmer of hope that we know it can work, so hard to call it a day after all these years, but i have to face facts at my age   I think we have one more cycle in us if this doesnt work, just trying to decide if we should give DE a whirl for our final fandango, but DH isnt keen. Not quite sure what I think if i'm honest.
God, I really hate this process, so messes with your life in every way!

Positive thoughts to all

S x


----------



## wanderer

Hopingandpraying have everything crossed for you.

Go embies go!!

W x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

O My!!!

Just back from a weeks holiday last night and had a lot of reading to do to catch up on!

I will respond later tonight when I have more time ladies, I have my consultation with Marco today at 3.30pm and then a tel appointment / consultation at 7.30pm with Penny at Serum/ Athens. So will let you now all goes on with that later.. Nothing like being thrown right back into the saddle..

And I WILL be mentioning the 195% price increase of the scratch, thats shocking!!!!! Licence to print bleeding money no matter what anyone says, they are a business, they arent in it just for fun, though that's just shocking!!

Be in touch later, love to all  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyFlower..

Forever, good luck with both your consultantions, it will be interesting what each of them say about your situation.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck forever with both consultations. It'll interesting comparing how you feel both went and what Marco said about the price increase.

Hi Lw. I responded previously about the counceling but I guess you must have missed it...just pasting it in here as in a bit of a hurry. Yea I was really down after the last ivf, more than I expected but don't feel as bad now...glad you have picked up a bit too. I'm hoping if we go again it won't be so soul destroying. Going to try and squeeze a holiday in after next cycle to have something to look forward to if its as traumatic as before.

  " Welcome back Lw, you were so lucky with the timing and the weather. Glad to hear you are more relaxed about this          whole ttc business. I want to try get back to not letting this take over my life...slowly I am letting go. But big shock 
to see your neighbour ready to pop when you did nt even know. 
I still temp for about 10 days mid cycle so i pin point ovulation but guess i should be stopping that too.
I'm doing ok. Never went for any councilling afterwards ....we probably would have if we lived in Scotland but time has helped a bit. We may still book a session if we are back in gcrm....just to see do we get any tips for getting on with a child free life w/o being too bitter.
We could be cycling again around the same time...but I'm waiting to see what my tsh is in mid July before i make a decision.  If all is good to go then it'd probably be second last/last week of August for ec."


----------



## Fluges

Hi
Just wanted to try and give some hope to the older ladies at GCRM. 

My first cycle at GCRM (3rd cycle overall) led to the birth of my wonderful daughter at the age of 41. I have also just had twins following the transfer of one frozen embryo from a 2008 cycle at ERI that we moved to Glasgow as we wanted to give it our best shot. I was 43 at the time of the transfer. The twins are not identical so it looks like one was a natural conception! While we will never know which twin is 4 years older than the other, I do wonder if the clexane and prednisolone helped. 
After all we have been through to get here I still can't  believe that we are now a family of 5!
I did notice a change in GCRM between our 2010 and 2012 treatments but just feel so incredibly lucky and grateful. 
Good luck to you all. I know how painful it can be and I will never forget what we went through to get here. 

X


----------



## Maria00

I have been following all your stories   but am rubbish at posting.  

As soon as my DH and I decided to sign up with GCRM we started reading all the "bad" reviews   and are now "scared" we went for the wrong clinic.
The 195% price increase of the Scratch is totally shocking, there is no justification whatsoever.   Plus, I am so disappointed that dr Marco never mentioned it to me. He should be giving me the best chances ever. That’s what I do expect from a private clinic. 

Anyhoo... Congrats for all the BFPs   and best of luck to everyone still waiting for a wee miracle.


----------



## littlewhisper

I think the issue is that GCRM started small, personal and very hands on and  have now grown due to their high standards, excellent reputation and  very good success rates. Ironically this success is the very thing that is resulting in the care being slightly less personal than what it was. BUT!!! I think what we have to remember is our tolerance is much lower for quality of service because we are paying a premium rate but the standard of care and quality of facilities at GCRM still out weighs all other clinics in Scotland in my opinion having done the research only ERI in Edinburgh would be a close second. The mess at GRI with all the building work, lower success rates and my experience of the Nuffield means I still wouldn't go anywhere else. That is what is so annoying because we are trapped really into paying whatever they ask, because they are the best .... In Scotland. 

I personally can't afford to go to London. For those of you just joining GCRM though, I don't think should worry or that you'll regret it at all, but as Alexine says we must make sure they are keeping standards of service in proportion to the price we are paying so make sure you speak up if you are not getting the answers you want. With an NHS cycle you would just hAve to take it which ever way they delivered it, here we can speak up. Good luck to you all, I'll be joining you in July. 

Pippi, hi thanks for the message, yes for some reason I completely missed your post way back . I'll be around for your cycle even if we're not exactly at the same time  

Forever, really interested in how you got on both with Penny and Marco.

Fluges love your story, wishing it was me!! But shows you not to give up  



LW x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi to the new ladies on the board, nice to see some new names, hear some positive stories and get new chat with other girlies..

Well, i arrived at gcrm yesterday, to be say waiting for 25 mins to then be told my app is wednesday next week, lol,! They were accomodating and marco said he could see me at 6.30pm though was to long for me to wait, so i will go back next week. I do already know exactley what marco will tell me, " its just one of these things and its your age"  that much is for sure

Though i received my review phone call with penny at serum in anthens last night, the call was very interesting and informative. She said with my severe cold sore and eczema break outs on every cycle, she would want me on steroids 1 month prior to treatment on a low dose then, a high dose during 2ww. She also noticed i had endometriosis about 2 years ago, though it was removed she said i can still have inflamation so she would want me on drugs to reduce that. She also said that intralipids would be a must due to my immne system triggering with every transfer ive had. And she wants to test my period blood for the hidden c and also do a test on dh sperm. Everything made sense and think thats what im going to do, she said they concentrate very much on dealing with ALL and ANY issues prior to ivf, as its the most important part of the process, she said an egg collection and an embryo transfer are the easy bits. So i am just deciding wether to get treatment there or just to be honest with marco and tell him this is what i want, i think the latter will be my choice. Though i will do the period blood test and send it by fedex to anthens, for anyone that doesnt know what its for, it basicaly tests for hidden chlamydia which many woman can have there whole lives and never know, not even a swab cant show it up, though your period blood being the lining of your womb can show it up, and they want to test for it when my immune system is kicking off so much, if it shows up then it would be antibiotics. How i will collect the blood is another story!! I felt very at ease with all the answers, as i was so concerned about my ourtbeaks the last 3 times! so feeling a lot better about things and feeling i have the answers i was looking for.

Anyway need to get to work, will pop back on later xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi Girls,


Just wanted to pop on & let you know i also cycled last year at GCRM & wasn't very impressed, never saw the same consultant twice, in fact hardly ever, only ever dealt with the nurses except at my initial consultation & egg collection. After the failed cycle macro said he would do exactly the same again or suggested egg donation, not very helpful.


So after investigation I decided to go to Serum in Athens & see Penny. I had a hysto which showed loads of scar tissue & a polyp which was all removed with implantation cuts added. Me & DH also took a course of antibiotics to treat hidden c. I have now started stimmimg & heading out on Monday. I'm excited but nervous but along the journey so far the main person I have communicated with has been Penny, which I'm extremely grateful for.


Ill let you know the outcome.
Xx


----------



## Maria00

Thanks so much for sharing all your experiences with GCRM, ladies.  

Forever hopeful, I am impressed with what Penny told you, THAT is exactly what I would expect from a private clinic.

Happy day to everyone and lots of baby dust your way.


----------



## Maria00

I've seen that abroad is common to do immune testing too, and since I've never done them but I have family members with immune issues I did asked Marco, that of course dismissed it. So frustrating...


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Everyone,

Forever, that's really Interesting. Did you have to send info out to Penny in advance? If so what did you send?

I find the abroad stuff confusing but I suppose I haven't really looked into it properly. Wouldn't mind a Consultation with at least with Penny. How much is it to do that and what is the process? Sorry f you've been asked a thousand times!

When I asked Marco about all the various blood tests they do down south, he said that it was a way of charging a lot of money for needless tests when you may have got pregnant anyway. The problem is how do you prove it?
I didn't know what to say ecause it's true it's a numbers game. Hmmm so confusing.

LWx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Hoping and praying: congratulations on ec. When's et? 

Marion: lovely to hear from you. Hope that you are well.   I agree with some of the other ladies. I'm not being negative about the clinic. I spent a lot of time and effort picking them and feel we did the right thing. I've been happy with the majority of my treatment although had a few queries. I think that we are paying for a service and whether its the care or costs, then it's good for us to discuss and support each other. I expect price rises, within reason. It's more the dramatic jump and lack of advertising that is the issue. 

Little whisper: I've used a few different consellors as have struggled over the years. I'm not the biggest fan of counselling to be honest as it doesn't actually change anything. Know that sounds daft but its how I feel. However, I have to say that I found the counselling sessions at the GCRM really helpful. I did have to wait a while for a suitable appointment but found it very worthwhile and supportive. I wouldn't hesitate in going back. I just went on my own. 

Marria: the scratch isn't suitable or beneficial for everyone so that's probably why it hasn't been recommended to you by the clinic. I've had 4 transfers and on,y had the scratch once. I guess everyone's experiences are different but there will always be good and bad reviews for places. I've had 4 transfers with the GCRM and wouldn't have stayed if I wasn't relatively happy. The majority of the nurses are lovely and some really care. I've always found the reception staff very helpful and professional as well as Marco. He's always been professional and helpful with us, especially given my complex medical history. He's also advised me on next steps etc... And discussed where to go next. There have been a few areas that have niggled with me, but I guess no where will be perfect. However, if I ask or question something,I feel I get a response so not sure I can expect anymore. 

Forever hopeful: oh no! I hope you didn't travel in too far.   Your phone consultation sounds interesting. Can I ask what drugs she suggested for your endometriosis? I have severe endo but don't take anything in particular to deal with that. I've heard of a lot of people using serum. I'm not sure how it'd all work. How much did the consultation cost you? I think you should just tell GCRM what was said and see what they say. It's probably for the best that your review meeting isn't until next week. Means you can discuss it in person. 

Bambino: good luck for your upcoming treatment. 

Hi to everyone else.  

Afm, well we are trying to get things organised for the next treatment but its all very confusing and stressful. The scratch really needs it be done in your 'luetal phase' which I don't really have as I am on the pill so not really sure what we will do. I did mention the price increase and was told that they were undercharging when they compare to other clinics. 

Xx


----------



## marionm

Hi there,
Apologies to anyone who has taken offence to my recent comment-it was not intended to cause offence merely my opinion. 
I found this thread invaluable when I was going through my last cycle of ivf at the GCRM but feel its not the thread for me this time round,again please do not take offence.
The last 3 years have been absolute hell for me so I'm really struggling to be positive for the next cycle which will be our last-I have enough negative thoughts without reading anymore. I guess I like to stick my head in the sand & just hear the happy stuff! It's the happy stories that get me through-everyone has their own way of dealing with their journey. 

I wish you all every success....here's to lots of BFP's
Marion x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey LW and Sugar

I emailed expressing interest, she sent me a from to fill on all my history, and even reading the questions I knew I was dealing with the correct person. Her phone consultation is FREE, though only about 10 mins and I didn't want to push my luck with there being no charge, so I just listened. Though shes already read all your notes prior to the call, so it was really me just listening to her. She reckoned my case was very simple, I need steroids and something for old endometriosis that might have returned.. Im just absolutely mad at myself now as marco told me I could take steroids if I wanted, then he changed his bloody mind, though said " its upto you" being one of these people that doesn't like taking drugs, I thought o well he knows best! And now I will have to do another cycle and spend thousands just to find out if it was that! Anyway, I shouldnt drone on..

And yes sugar, glad I had the call last night and can now discuss all with gcrm
She didn't give me name of drugs, i think you would need to go over for a consultation to get all that info, they make the protocol individually for you, so don't know much more hun, sorry.

Good luck Marion, as you say its nice to hear happy stories, though unfortunately its 50/50 with IVF, there is a lot of happiness and a lot of sadness and we share it all on here, warts and all, lol, as where else would we share the bad times, we have to be realistic with each other and a lot of us have been on this thread for 7 months, I have personally. I think we need to share the good and the bad as it can help the next person that hits a brick wall. We all understand each other on here and it keeps me strong for sure. I wish you all the luck in the world in your journey. xx

Bambino please let me know how you get on at serum x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Marion: not at all. No offence taken and certainly none meant either. Everyone copes and deals with things differently. Like you, we've had a pretty hellish times. It's been 4 years of hell and over 2.5yrs of ivf as well.  I'm also a bit like you in that I also tend to stick my head in the sand a bit. After a m/c and 4 failed fets, I need to be realistic and so love reading the positive stories but also guess I need the all round experiences as well as otherwise I become unrealistic and it's a harder drop. I think that the ladies on here are very supportive of each other but are unhappy with an aspect of their treatment and were looking for advice and support from each other. Sorry that you'll not be joining us but I hope that you update us in the future and I   that its good news for you. 

Forever hopeful: that's great that you had a positive vibe from the clinic and the phone call. I might look into it. I think that it'd be difficult to organise but loads of couple do it so it must be manageable. 


Xx


----------



## Maria00

Marion, I do apologies if I sounded all negative.   Sure, the happy stories are a must  as they are helping us all. 
But I do think we all must keep an eye on what is given us (or not given us) from our clinic too. I don't have much "positive" to sharefor now, my experience has been of a very busy, running-late and confusing clinic, but after all the good reviews I had read, I just thought I was there in "wrong" days/hours. Dr Marco told me and DH to call with any questions, but every time we do one of the nurses dismiss us giving us the idea that we are "bothering" her.   And all the "it's up to you" that we are getting from dr Marco are a bit annoying too, how do I know what to do? I am not a dr!  
DH and I have been TTC for over 10 years now, but only now we decided to give IVF a go. And we'd like to feel that GCRM is giving us 100%.  We are not looking for friends, no, but we want they to treat us like people and not numbers.

We don't know anyone in real life that went through IVF, and are just very confused and in need to be reassured.   Does it make sense? You all ladies are a great support, btw! A big thank you!  

And to try and give you all a happy story now  my cousin told me that one of her colleagues just had a beautiful baby boy thanks to ICSI in Belgium. She is 45 and used her own eggs, so there is hope for everyone, don't you think!


----------



## Maria00

Sugarpielaura, thank you for your reply. A nurse (didn't say her name) told me that the scratch is suitable for everyone   but I am too late to have it done.

Happy evening and best of luck, ladies.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Maria

I wasn't offered the scratch either back in DEC 12, I read about ti in the paper and called them, they yeh you can have it, bit strange. But yes its normally suitable for all, its just inflammation which can help with implantation. Though some that are on steroids it may not be suitable for, as sterioids reduce inflammation, so it can have the opposite effect.. xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Folks,


Didn't want to read and run but just wanted to give my support to you all. Infertility and IVF must is one of the worst experiences anyone can go through. Unlike a lot of areas of grief and anxiety it is often a road we go in secrecy and silence and are buffeted about by strangers and hope only to have it dashed.


I have been where you are and no only too badly how it hurts and not knowing how the story will end. I hope I don't upset anyone posting here given my outcome but just wanted to let you know that what you are all feeling is very normal. You all desperately want a baby and GCRM statistically is the best place in Scotland. However, they are scientists and I think that is why they don't just throw 'everything at it' unless there is a reason for it. For example I took prednisolone in my last cycle only, however I have rheumatoid arthritis which is an auto immune condition so there could have been a chance this was affecting implantation. However, I was already taking a smaller dose of this steriod to help my arthritis and as part of this I had (and still have to take) calcium supplements for bone thinning and have regular body scans. As long term use of steriods can thin the bones. So I guess that is one reason why they don't just offer everything straightaway, for every plus there is a negative. I also believe as scientists they deal with hard facts and stats which is why they don't always support all suggestions. If it can do no harm fair enough but if it scientifically it it unlikely to help and might cause you problems they would be correctly be more cautious.


Science and the people behind it are wonderful and without it I know I would not be a mother today.


The other thing I wanted to say is that I feel it is so unfair of people who have decided to leave GCRM (for whatever reason) to come on to forum with current cyclers and make negative comments. I might be shot down in flames for it but IVF is hard enough without that.


I had my first cycle at ERI and ended up with one poor quality embryo. I found the whole process terrible and I never believed in my treatment. However, if I had ended up pregnant I think I might have a slightly different outlook ! I guess those of us who have managed to get our BFPs with GCRM are bound to sing them to the high, those who haven't perhaps not. Which isn't surprising really. 


I think you all have taken time to make your decision re clinic and I think you need to feel assured by this and the stats that back it up. But you are right to challenge price rises and any woolly answers or deemed to be unfocussed care. GCRM is a business but remember they are closely monitored so it isn't like they could be just be there to empty our banks (though it seems like that !) and without good success rates their business will soon tail off.


I wish you all well, you have chosen well and hopefully you will get your answers and BFPs very soon. It is so hard when we put so much in to something and the answers aren't there.


Take care and I hope I haven't upset anyone.


M
x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Thats a lovely reply Minnie and certainly from the heart, it probably puts things in perspective a bit with all our moaning and groaning of late, but as you know we just cant help it at times, its so hard. Peope have had bad experinces and peole have had good, so nice to hear you positivity x 

Well I will be starting another round within the next month or 2, so hopefully I will be as lucky as you! x


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi all,

Just wanted to say I am still reading along, just not posting much.

I just wanted to add to the recent comments, that having been at Glasgow Royal for a year prior to GCRM, GCRM were a breath of fresh air for us. We were treated really badly at GRI, they way we were spoken to, things they said to us and letters they wrote to us (which I have kept as evidence!). We were told in writing to 'face the fact that we would never have our own biological children', 'that further investigations were a waste of their resources' and it went on and on with almost verbal insults that they couldn't find sperm from my DH. Anyway my point is that I know GCRM aren't perfect and it is different as we are paying customers but except from one or two dismissive nurses I found the staff good and the embryologists great. We were maybe lucky or just our expectations lower after the Royal? I think you should have a clinic you believe and trust in so I am so sorry that some of you feel like that. The unfortunate thing is in Scotland they probably are the best clinic and significant travel needs to be involved anywhere else which adds to the cost! Anyway I hope things improve and you feel better with them. 

Hoping, good luck with ET. 

Hi to everyone else!

X x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Maria: oh, I didn't know that. I see. 

Minnie: lovely to hear from you and your story is so positive and lovely. I hope that you are well and your wee tots are keeping you busy.   I hope t one day post a positive outcome story like you as well. 

Forever hopeful: we may be cycling at the same time so everything crossed for us. 

Waitingforsande: that's really terrible about your treatment at the GRI. I'm sorry to hear that. Did you ever complain? I also work for the public sector and although we provide a 'free' service, we are still professional and should treat our customers/patients as such. How are you keeping? Lovely to hear from you. 

Xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Minnemouse thanks fr your comments, very supportive and of course we don't mind you coming on with your fantastic outcome.  We want more GCRM successes to come on too to help keep us hoping. 

WFS great to hearfromyou how are you feeling with your new BFP? I was so delighted for you especially with what GRI had said . You should go wave a clear blue in their face  

LW x


----------



## stelpo

Minnie, agree with your post wholeheartedly! I also feel that its inappropriate for disgruntled  former patients to post negatively about the clinic, we are all capable of deciding for ourselves whether this clinic is where we want to be, and by virtue of being on this forum have already made this choice.

We have to remember that this isnt an exact science, and not every procedure is recommended for everyone - if they did that, they def WOULD be accused of profiteering! I have never been offered a scratch before either, and only asked about it as I had learned about it here - Marco said it was recommended for people who have had at least 2 consecutive implantation failures with no obvious reason, which didnt really apply to me as I did get a BFP, however, he was happy to do it if I wanted it, as although I did get a BFP, I have also had many years of unexplained infertility with my ex which could be attributed to implantation failure. In addition, I have done 4 ICSI cycles and had 2 BFN to start with. 
I think they have to be somewhat pragmatic when suggesting things that have limited clinical evidence which is probably why he says its up to us sometimes, he may have an opinion on whether its likely to help, but ultimately, he cant say for sure it will definitely help. My experience is that NHS IVF clinics wouldnt even offer it let alone suggest it.

Drugs arrived today, scratch next week - here we go again  

Love to all
S x


----------



## Clairabella

hi all 

Hope everyone is well.  I have not been on for a few weeks, been keeping myself to myself  

WFS - so happy to hear all is going well for you, when is your scan?xx

Hopingandpraying - best of luck - when is your transfer?xx

Good luck to everyone due to cycle soon   

Just wanted to echo the comments about the negativity creeping in recently. I totally agree that the increase in scratch price is outrageous given it was only £85 until recently, I'll certainly be passing on my feedback at my review next week.  

But at the same time, we need to get our mojo back in the thread       A lot of regular posters have had a few knocks recently but we have also had a lot of positive stories and we don't want to scare off potential newbies or worse unfairly put doubt in the mind of first timers who have taken a long time to choose their clinic.  We all know that fertility treatment is not guaranteed to work, and the reason many of us have picked GCRM is they do have the highest success rates and are at the forefront of introducing new treatments.

I personally can't fault the standard of my care.  I have had 4 cycles with GCRM (I realise I am perhaps not the poster girl for success rates  ) and in my mind, the most important people in the treatment cycle are Marco in finalising my treatment plan and getting my eggs out safely and the embryologists who actually look after my eggs/embryos in the lab.  And I honestly haven't heard anyone criticising the embryologists, I think they are all fab and explain everything really well.  Any time I have emailed Marco with a query I have had a response the same day.  I don't need him scanning me, I just need him interpreting the results (esp if 2 mins of his time to do a scratch costs £250    )

That being said I can't decide what to do for next cycle.  I think we will need to have a long chat after our review next week.  Starting to have crazy thoughts about going to Serum, just to try something new....(foreverhopeful really interested to know what you decide to do following your call with Penny   )


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi stelpo,

Good luck with the  scratch, really want to know how sore it is ( sorry shouldn't probably say that when you're about t o have it)  Marco said to take two nurofen an hour before it - something stronger than paracetamol-  
The problem is that I can't take ibuprofen or nurofen because I have had a stomach ulcer in the past. I'm just wondering whether to get it or not, is my pain threshold enough ( I found an HSG awful took three days to recover)

Does anyone know if you have to go to theatre to get it done or is it done upstairs in one of the scan rooms?

Can you compare the pain to anything else?

Clairabella great to hear from you hun hope you are being good to yourself. I didn't believe my eyes when I read " emailed Marco" pardon?? I have wanted to email him or call him several times just to get n accurate answer during treatment but the ' bouncer' nurses wouldn't let near him.  How did you get his email  

LWx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Stelpo: not long at all now! Good luck.   Did you order menopur? I'm trying to get a price for it at the moment. Think we might be cycling at the same time?! Yeah,that was my understanding about the scratch as well. I only had it after an early m/c and then 2 failed fets. 

Clairabella: good luck for your review next week. I agree that the embryologist a are so lovely and likewise about Marco and his input/swift responses by email.   I've always requested Marco for my ec and et (ive got loads going on in there with things not quite where they are meant to be plus several surgeries) and,where possible,have been accommodated. 

LW: I've had the scratch done before. It's just in the scan room. It genuinely only lasts about 30secs. There's a bit of pain involved but totally manageable. I returned to work afterwards. I took cocodomol which seemed to work. It's not dissimilar to a smear. Just a bit more scraping. Sorry,maybe not the right word!  
Xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hang on did everyone else get an email address for Marco except me  

SPL thanks now I can picture it I feel better but OMG can't take cocodamol either as I'm allergic, think I'm destined to feel pain   Does Marco always do the scratches or a nurse ?


LWx


----------



## stelpo

I've never been given Marco's email address either, but I've usually found the nurses to be very helpful and have never needed to ask him anything tbh - one of the things I liked about the clinic was that the first time i called (at lunchtime), the person who answered the phone could answer absolutely everything I asked - in hindsight i think i was lucky that Pat answered the phone lol

I know I've asked this before, but for the local ladies, is it easy to get to the clinic on the bus? I'm arriving at Queen St next week, but seeing as I have loads of time, I may as well save some dosh and go for the cheap option  

S x


----------



## stelpo

SPL, sorry just noticed your question - no I have Gonal F, not sure when they use the different meds? I have norethisterone for 12 days, then prostap 5 days later, then gonal f 2 days after that. I usually need to stim for around 9 days.  Makes it much more manageable when you know roughly how i will respond lol - so wish the clinic was closer to home though : (


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey LW,

First time I don't take any pain killers for scratch, second time I took 2, and third time I took 4!! I can assure it makes no difference, its still sore, very very very quick but just hold a nurses hand and it will be over so quickly. I returned to work all 3 times too hun xx

xxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks forever, I guess it'll be sore then   oh man, the things we put ourselves through "hello I'd like the inside of my womb scraped please and I'll pay you £250 for the privilege "


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, that made me laugh out loud!

So so quick though! xx And its marco that does it and its upstairs too xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies not been on in a while was on holidays.  I am still trying to catch up .hope you are all well .

I was pretty shocked when I asked at my review and Marco said the scratch was £250 as had read on here it was £85. He didn't recommend it to me as like a few of you had said there's no evidence it can help if you have had less than 2 transfers but said it was up to me . I think I'll try it though ,  eek !

Not decided when our next cycle is likely to be yet as have another holiday booked for the start of sept so taking a few months off . Dh has to take his tamoxifen for 1 or 2 months prior to when we will need his sample .im thinking though if we are both drinking on hols id like to wait a few months after but then that is so close to Christmas , I don't know what to do lol. Help -what would you do ?does anybody know when it closes for Christmas ? X


----------



## deesimba

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted much , I have been reading all the posts and sad to see all the BFN's this journey is such a rollercoaster of emotions. Ive had the scratch too and was shocked about the price increase particularly because it had increased the day before we paid and had we known there was going to be such an increase we would definately have paid before that :-(. I took nurofen plus the morning I was getting the scratch then again 1 hr before it, I was so dreading it but it wasn't nearly as bad as I had built it up in my mind  a really odd feeling but over very very quick  and then I felt fine and went back to work.
I start stimms today, but thinking I am going to have to speak to my boss and take the 2ww off, Ive never done that before but my job is manic at the moment and my hours are all over the place so don't see how I could possibly get a stressless 2ww if still at work, but I am already stressing about telling him as we haven't told anyone that we are cycling.
Its been great to read the positive stories and gives me hope that we will have our dream some day, I keep telling myself I am on the scenic route with pot holes included.

Love to all,
Dxx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Stelpo, I'm not sure about the bus but the dual carriageway runs along beside it and I always see buses on it? Maybe check for one signed for Braehead?

MrsG, has your DH had another SA on the Tamoxifen yet? I really hope it works for you like it worked for us! I still can't believe it!

Thanks to all who asked but I'm doing good. Too good if I'm honest, no symptoms at all which most would be happy about but I struggle to believe I am pregnant. Had our scan on Wed which was great though as one wee wriggler in there with a heartbeat. I also have a blood clot in my uterus though, nothing is ever straight forward and they expect me to have a bleed when it ruptures, so on daily knicker watch!

I really hope you all get on well in your next treatments. I'm reading along but not always sure whether to post. I was so lucky to have it work first time but I won't ever forget how it feels as we had a lot of potholes in our scenic journey too which took us via London for a few weekends 

Hi to you all!

X x x


----------



## littlewhisper

Mrs Glasgow good to hear from you, if you don't go mad drinking on holiday you could still go after you come back. It's not fun but I've been basically ' not drinking' at so many weddings, parties and holidays now that people have given up asking. They don't suspect I'm trying because it's been so long! This summer was the first holiday I let myself have a small glass of wine most days to relax and it was lovely. Did feel guilty when I got back though so haven't touched a drop!

Deesimba, like the scenic route idea. I'm just worried my body finds a picnic spot and doesn't finish the journey!

Someone posted this on another thread and it made me laugh. Made me think I should appreciate our childless quiet life! ( not really)

http://youtube/UnpqT8Ux9zk

LW x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies, 

LW: yeah, it's always Marco that does the scratch. Haha! You made me laugh with that!!   it's so true. That's my worry with my body too. I continue to have a wee drink now and then as it helps me to chill a bit. Like you, I think people have given up asking me why im not drinking at big events like weddings, hen nights etc... I had his email address as he had to contact my surgeon and then copied me in on the results. I usually phone up and the nurses answer any qs or speak to Marco and phone me back to answer the question. I ant get the YouTube clip to work but it'll be my iPad. I'll try again. 

Stelpo: it's not really on a bus route I don't think although a bus to the Southern General Hospital or back end of Braehead would take you very close and there is a train station about a 10/15 min walk away. Thanks. I must be on a different protocol. I am on the pill, bleed and the start the menopur injections and then cetrotide injections. 

Foreverhopeful: hi. Hope that you are well. 

Mrs Glasgow: a holiday sounds fab. Where are you going? It's a difficult think to decide when to start treatment. My understanding is that they aren't really closed much over Xmas. I could be wrong though so check. I think they slow down a bit but don't think they close close. 

Dessimba: that's great that you are getting started now. Good luck!   I know. It's very difficult with work. I've never taken the 2ww off but not sure this was the right thing. My work don't know that I've had my 4 cycles. If you are feeling stressed and like it would help, then it might be for the best. 

Waitingforsande: that's great news. I'm glad that all is well and hope that the blood clot doesn't cause too much hassle for you. 

Afm, well I'm hoping to get started very soon as I started af today. However, picked up my blood results today from the gp and they've not done all the right ones (again!) and think my TSH is too high!! Waiting to get the next steps now.  

Xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Mrs G = I asked marco about drinking, he said it doesn't make a blind bit of difference, though just stop during cycling. Even then he said a glass of wine per week makes no difference..

Hi Dess, good luck with the stims, you will hopefully be our next BFP!!

Hey sugar, much love..

WFS. please don't forget about us, keep posting if you wish, your are part of the family 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hello ladies...

Sorry about all the hype about gcrm , I hope I didn't add to anything or cause any offence. Gcrm have been great with me and although I have worries about certain things that have related to me individually they have been really good at alleviating my concerns and can't fault them actually. They definately seem like the best clinic Scotland has to offer.   

I havent posted for a few days as had some depressing conversations with the lovely embryologist about my embies....on day 3, 4 out of the 8 seemed to be at the correct cell level , and the slower ones were fragmented....I was so upset as didn't even know what that meant until this week so was beating myself up about it ever since  . 

I am now pupo with 2 wee embies but for some reason I have lost my pma as they were not top grade in the end...but hey ho it's out with my control...

Thank you for the kind wishes earlier in the week.

Never a dull moment in this crazy journey.

Lw your posts actually make me laugh out loud... 

Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Ps I asked the embryologist if I could transfer 3 and they said a flat out no and that it was illegal? I'm sure I heard her right.....  I thought I'd rather them all back in me than in the lab.

In America they are nuts ..they get 6 back and stuff if they are poorer quality.....and one always seems to stick!

Xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone,
Been out for the night at My best friends house, she made me a lovely dinner and I took my dog. Thankfully hers played with mine all evening no problems ( its a bit how I imagine having a toddler, you just hope it's not yours starting the trouble !)

Hoping, sorry you've been having a bit of a rocky time, glad I made you laugh a bit, it's supposed to be good for you after transfer! Anyway there are so many positive stories on here of people who have had less than top grade embies go on to produce a healthy bubba so start working on your pma! I ordered a cd called IVF belief by Helen McPherson. It gets great reviews, better than Zita West! It's sort of self hypnosis. Maybe you could get it to help you, theres a section fir post transfer. Amazon do next day delivery on it.
I think it's just us oldies that they transfer 3 embies to because our odds are so low.

Doesn't surprise me that Marco says drink away, he says don't change your diet, but imagine if your diet was rubbish, how can that be ok? it surprises me that GCRM give no nutritional advice, it doesn't make sense to me.
it can't be good for our 90 day brewing eggs to be stewed with alcohol . A glass a week sounds ok though 

SPL, don't know why that link isn't working, I just cut and pasted it from the other thread but it doesn't seem to work here. It's Michael Myers Comedy roadshow ' children' if you search you'll find it in you tube . I'll try this link 





Mrs Glasgow I'm pretty sure they do close over Christmas 

LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi MrsGlasgow...great that you have some hols to look forward to. I'm planning our hols around the ivf but I don't have the luxury of time to do otherwise as was 43 yesterday! So depressing...43 and trying to get pregnant, I must be nuts!

Hopingandprayign...I think they have to follow rules about no of embryos transferred. Is nt it the SET policy? I had 3 transferred but think will only do that if you are over 40....greet that you are pupo, I have heard of pregnancies when the embryos were n't top top quality...try not to worry

Lw, have your picnic and then resume on the journey refreshed and relaxed...
Sounds nice to have the 2 dogs playing....yea kinda like you would toddles !

Spend a few hours in A&E as dh hurt his ankle...turns out he has a small fracture....but does n't need a cast. we are without a car too from tomorrow as it failed the mot due to some broken spring and the garage are waiting on a new part that was supposed to arrive wednesday and still not turned up. Everything goes wrong at once
And I ovulate next week so hope dh is up for some action!


----------



## littlewhisper

Ps don't normally do doggie play dates on a Friday night   but DH in Abroad with work just now ! LW x


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi!! No not depressing! Wonderful and good on you! My sister had her wee boy at 43 and he is a whole handful of joy so hang in there.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Hoping and praying: congrats on being pupo.   Stay positive and let them embies grow!!   

LW: thanks. I'll have a wee look. 

Pippi: oh dear. Hope things settle soon. 

Afm,well I'm all ready to start tx on Sunday and I'm being advised that my thyroid TSH is too high and that I need to take thyroxine for 4 weeks and the have it retested. Gutted. We had deliberately had it all sorted for now and I've no idea how we will manage this now.   Anyone ordered thyroxine from gcrm, how much is it? Xx


----------



## Maria00

Sugarpielaura: so sorry to read that you TSH is too high. No need to order thyroxine at GCRM, your GP will prescribe it for you and it's free. 

HopingAndPraying: congrats on being PUPO!   transferring 3 embryos is quite normal in the rest of Europe, it's just the UK that doesn't do it unless you are over 40.

Pippi_elk: happy birthday!   And you are not old at all! My cousin had her first child last year at 44. 

Deesimba: aww, the scenic route with pot holes included, just perfect! 

Hi to everyone else, and happy weekend.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Maria,

Thanks. My gp said that my result was 'normal'. I read online that the nhs only consider anything above 5 an issue. Do you think that they will give me it? Do you take it? What are the side effects?

Thanks,

Xx


----------



## Maria00

Sugarpielaura: yes, I am taking it, with no side effect.  Dr Marco said that it's better if TSH is < 2.5, BUT I've always heard it is better if it's < 2 for IVF. If your GP says no, ask dr Marco to write him/her telling that you need thyroxine and what dose you should take.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks girls for the encouragement ...and the birthday wishes.

what was your tsh sugarpielaura Laura? Mine was around 3.5-4 and no one ever said anything to me but then when I brought it up with Marco specifically he said its best to be < 2.5. Like you Maria i always read its best to be around 2, Marco is the only person i have heard saying 2.5.
I think I will aim for as close to 2 as possible. ..just hope its near 2 next time i test as if its around 2.5 I will be in a dilemma as to whether to try get it lower or just go with 2.5.

I started 25mg thyroxine, my gp prescribed it...Marco said he'd write to her telling her he recommend getting my tsh down but she had prescribed it for me before he had ever told me...despite mine being in the normal NHs range. So hopefully yours will be accomodating. 
My gp told me to wait 3 months to test but Marco said 8 weeks should be ok to retest.

I know its so annoying to be delayed but better to get everything right now than find out after a failed cycle and always be wondering if the tsh was to blame.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Thanks. My TSH is 4.53. It was 3.56 in April so gone up a bit. Not sure if the fet drugs would cause that? 

My gp really knows nothing about fertility etc... The dr in London said better to be <2.5 and I can retest in 4 weeks. I'll try getting a letter send to the gp from Marco or the London dr. He wants me on 75mg of it. 

I'm glad to hear that you don't have side effects. 

I've had 4 transfers at gcrm but my TSH has never been checked there. Did they check yours? 

Who checks your bloods again? Gp? 

Xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Feeling utter sh*te today about this whole draining process. Ive become obsessed!   Heard someone say on this forum the other day, shes had 2 kids and now classes herself as an " IVF SURVIVER " jesus Christ shes not wrong..!!   

Hoping = Anyway my friend and I were do icsi at the same time in jan this year, I had top grade 5aa blast transferred, and she had 2 x fragmented embies transferred low grade, shes not 24 weeks pregnant. The embryologist Claire at gcrm said she doesn't take much notice of embie grading, as it all about egg quality in the end!! So please don't worry.

I was 39 and a half  ( 40 in August ) and they only did singles on me 3 times!! Ill def be asking for a double transfer next time without fail, would of saved me a fortune too and a lot of time, pain and effort also. Was quite annoyed at that when I thought about it all in the end!   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi ladies

Thanks for the kind words...

Forever , sorry your feeling a bit drained with it all, I know how you feel ...I feel like with all the research then the actual treatment and all the disappointments ...I have to stop and think....is this all worth it sometimes? We are propelled into this crazy world of Ivf and with all the different possible causes of things going wrong you just think what next?? If I had got to blast I would have been demanding 2 back, even if they advised one...but it didn't come to that as I was a day 3. But I had 3 at the exact same stage and grade and asked for all 3 , but that was a no.  

Pippi , happy birthday lovely, hope you have a nice weekend , and sorry to hear about hubby x

Sugar pie , I went to my gp for a range of blood tests as argc in London require this for treatment so I took the list and asked for the ones the gp could do, as was initially going to go with them. I think if you look at agates immunes testing thread on this , I'm sure it states that thyroid can increase with this treatment. 

Lw hope you had a good play date with the dogs.

Maria,...hope your well ...I think maybe Europe for me next for treatment so that I can have the lot transferred  

Have a good weekend ladies xxx


----------



## Maria00

'morning, ladies. 

HopingAndPraying: fingers crossed it will work this time   stay positive and let your wee embryo grow.  

Foreverhopefull2013: I just started and I am already fed up with it all. I guess IVF is not for me.    At 39 I thought you could transfer 2 at GCRM? Maybe I remember wrong.

Sugarpielaura: if your TSH was 3.56 in April, why didn't they suggest you to take thyroxine back then?   I am lucky I knew I had thyroid problems before moving to Scotland because my GP here is not pro-testing anything at all.   About the side effects, I started with 25mg, then 50mg after 2 months, then 75mg after other 3 months... and had no side effects. I needed 10+ months to have an acceptable TSH, but that vary from person to person. So good luck with yours.   Are you doing your next cycle in London? 

I hope I didn't forget anyone. Happy Sunday!


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Ladies , quick question ...do you do your second trigger shot on your tummy like everything else? Sorry didn't pay attention after EC when getting told this xx


----------



## stelpo

Hoping - yes, I've always done it in my stomach!


----------



## stelpo

Forever, I could have written your post myself! Had a major wobble this morning, like Pippi, I will be 43 in a couple of weeks and I'm finding it harder and harder to be positive. Beginning to think of it as spending £5K, gaining some more weight with a dash of hormonal irrationality thrown in   But then there is that "just maybe" thought in the background too....IVF survivor is so accurate lol

Positive vibes to us all!

S x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Thanks Stelpo xxx


----------



## Maria00

Stelpo, keep positive!    My cousin had her first child last year at 44 (conceived naturally, lucky her!) and one of her colleagues just had a beautiful baby boy thanks to ICSI in Belgium. She is 45 and used her own eggs, so there is hope for everyone of us, don't you think?!


----------



## MinneMouse

This whole process is such an ordeal. Its a cliche but unless you have been through it you have no idea, not even the slightest. I've overheard people referring to IVF as a sort of immediate pass to motherhood. If only it were that easy eh ?


I think it was me that said I see myself as an 'IVF Survivor'. I will never forget what we had to go through to have our little munchkins and don't let a day pass without counting my blessings. However, it has changed me. Your confidence goes and once it gets out that you are the lady who can't have babies, you just feel it is you and hubby against the world. It is so hard. I'm sure I am a different mother than I would have been if I had conceived easily. Perhaps more sensitive (and neurotic at times!) but also alot more contented and fulfilled. 


I had my last cycle in January 2010. I was going to be 40 that year and DH and I had already decided that we would do our fourth and then probably a fifth cycle and then that was to be it. I celebrated my 40th birthday with a large tummy and that wasn't just to do with the chocolate and blueberry cake I had. I remember continually wondering how old people were when they were pregnant, and became a bit obsessive particularly around celebrities who were older than me. I felt I was slowly going mad. But I think I wasn't. It is just a very common reaction to this horrible process.


I have a few friends who have conceived naturally in their forties. One at 42 and had her second at 44. It does happen and up until the last generation was pretty common. So don't be too hard on yourself. Our bodies are capable they just need a nudge in the right direction.


One thing I would say, is I bet you all think you are alone but you are not. That are so many of us and it is great that we can support each other. Imagine going through this with no internet. I've met so many women through twin things who have had IVF and we all have our stories and most have been tough journeys, however the first time I met them all I had no idea. I just assumed it was only me.


Please be kind to yourself. You have all done everything possible and are continuing to do so. Your clinic are willing you on as am I ! Do something nice tonight for you and/or DH. I'm so sure it is only a matter of time before this thread is glowing with BFPs again.


M
x


----------



## Maria00

Thank you for your positivism, MinneMouse.


----------



## Cupcake184

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you all? I have been reading this forum for ages and finally pushed myself to create a username instead of being a stalker  

We are on the looong waiting list for ICSI at the GRI but in the meantime we are proceeding with private treatment with the GCRM. We had our intial appointment last week for the sperm analyis and the ovarian assessment and will get our results this Wednesday and meet with Marco for the way forward.

I am looking forward to getting to know you all better and seeing all of these BFP's x


----------



## joanne2001

Welcome cupcake,

We too are going with GCRM, we are from Northern Ireland and have had two failed treatments over here, GCRM seem like the place to go so we are getting excited for all the BFPs too

Joanne x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies

Cupcake welcome . I am the same on the very long list at gri for icsi .

Pippi happy belated birthday . I hope your dh is feeling better. 

Waiting glad to hear your scan went well,  brillant news . hopefully your not having any issues with the blood clot . no my dh hasn't started his tamoxifen so no sa since we visited London .Mr ramsay said 1 to 2 months on the tablets and it will prob peak so trying to work out timing so we can use fresh for our next treatment .

Minniemouse lovely to hear a happy ending thank you for posting .

Hoping an praying hope the 2ww isn't driving you to crazy . Fingers crossed for a BFP for you . I was the same quite delighted I was allowed a double embryo transfer 

Spl sorry to hear your tsh is too high but at least it can be sorted before rather thn going through a treatment cyle then finding out .

Forever hope you are feeling a bit better now . Sorry o hear you were feeling a bit rubbish. It's a difficult journey and I think there's always up and downs o hopefully more ups coming your way .

Lw yes I agree with the lack of advice re diet . I suppose thy expect us to be pretty healthy .

Hi to Maria and Joanne and stelpo .

Afm we are off to Portugal.I kept swaying what to do but decided an extra few months off wouldn't make a difference . i really need to try and get my BMI down ( although Marco said it makes no difference to getting pregnant ) but I want to get a bit fitter . I have upped my exercise this year from nothing before jan (oh dear )to 3x power hoop classes plus curves 2/3 times a week .ahh my drinking question was because i will no doubt binge drink on holiday so would rather wait a month or two after im back to try an get it out my system and my dh as im guessing it wont help the sa . Do any of you drink alcohol with having treatment ? Before treatment starts ? X


----------



## stelpo

Power hoop classes?? Sounds ace  

I kind of gave up drinking when we started on this, and have had probably 4 glasses of wine in the last year and a half - but two of them have been in the last fortnight   I think one or two now and then isnt going to hurt, but i wouldnt go overboard. I know for the amount I drink normally it prob wouldnt do any harm but I guess I think that its an easy thing not to do and might just tip the balance? Even if it makes not a blind bit of difference, I know that my conscience is clear and I won't think that it may have been the reason it didnt work! And not dinking is supposed to help you lose weight - yeah right! Not in my experience lol..

Urgh, can there be no pleasure in this process?!

S x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Sounds like a fab plan mrs g , you and dh deserve a lovely break before your next cycle , enjoy xx

Hi cupcake , good luck with your consultation , it's a great clinic.

X


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Stelpo it is great fun  . Very hard work as well but I really enjoy it . Yes I don't drink very much at home but on holiday for 11 nights I will drink a lot more than normal . So thinking I'd rather wait till I'm back 2 months before starting but then I'm hitting the Christmas period . Seems such a long wait !

Hoping how are you coping with the 2ww ? I'm a bit lost how many days post et are you ?xxxx


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Ladies

I received a phone call from GCRM last Tuesday to say they have received all my notes, etc (we are using the Belfast Satellite Clinic) - the nurse said Marco was going through my plan and they would be in touch towards the end of week, I have not yet received a phone call, I sent them a little email this morning to check on this but still no reply

Anyone know how long this takes??

I hate all this waiting around!!!!

Joanne x


----------



## Maria00

Happy Monday and happy July, ladies.  

Joanne, usually I have to wait 2 to 4 days to get a reply to my emails (they have told me to sent them to [email protected]). Maybe you can just phone them? 

Mrsrglasgow, that sounds such a hard work, wow! I am getting so lazy coz of the rainy weather...   Have fun in Portugal!
I gave up alcohol 10+ years ago, when DH and I first started TTC. DH is not drinking anymore too, he just has a glass of wine at Christmastime.

Enjoy the new month, ladies, can't wait to see lotsa BFPs here soon!   I'd love to get a BFP myself, of course.


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone,
Welcome Joanne and Cupcake, great to see new names here on the GCRM thread, we're always interested in how many people are going through the same experience as us.

Forever, hope you are feeling more positive, sometimes the walls just cave in!!

Hoping, keeping everything crossed for you hun 

Mrs G have a fantastic holiday, it'll do you the world of good before starting another cycle  

SPL. Hope your TSH comes down soon' it'll be worth it  

WFS so happy to hear your scan went well !  


aFM
I am waiting for the unpredictable AF to arrive so I can book my Prostap injection for DRing. Also wanted to get CD3 bloods done this month but can't make a doctors appointment until it arrives! aF is anywhere between 28 and 34 days 

I have to confess I did have a sneaky peek at Serum thread just to see what all the reviews and fuss was about. Agates post Is incredible and it did sound appealing, lying by the pool during stims  but would also be a bit nervous being away from home and DH is sceptical because Penny is not a doctor!  Anyway have sent form off because I just want to get a second opinion since GCRM aren't changing anything this time round. But I still feel positive about going there. Maybe if it doesn't work this time I'll think about SeRum.

Have a great week!

LWx


----------



## Maria00

Littlewhisper, hope AF will come soon for you.  What is CD3 bloods?   I've never heard of it. I didn't do any blood test for my cycle, just HIV, Hepatitis B + C and Rubella.  Dr Marco didn't ask for anything more. 
I've read Agates post about Serum too and I am quote impressed. I wish it was closed, tho'.  

Happy evening, everyone!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome cupcake. ...

Hope you get to hear soon from gcrm Joanne..its so frustrating having to wait but i guess that's what ttc and ivf is all about. ..waiting and waiting.

Yea I had a quick look on the serum posts a while back Lw too. I have a degree in biochemistry and I see that's what penny has so I'm a bit sceptical...as a degree in biochem really is noting in fertility terms. But I guess she has the years of experience which counts for a lot. I guess if the conventional fertility drs can't help maybe its worth a consultation at least.

Enjoy your holidays Mrs Glasgow and I'm sure a glass or two of wine is ok. Probably 1 glass each evening rather than a whole bottle in one go is the way to go ! I feel its almost easier sometimes not to drink anything as its hard not to have a second glass.
Have a read of this article....
http://www.academicwino.com/2011/06/does-alcohol-consumption-affect-success.html/
Think it seems to say that white wine is more to be avoided than beer or red wine !!!

I read it and maybe the original paper before i started ivf as I was going away on a weekend away....think in the end i just had 1-2 glasses of red wine over the weekend.

My thoughts exactly Steplo....pay another £5K to put on weight, have lots of stress and noting to show for it. 
But I think if we don't do one more cycle we'll be regretting it years down the line...although 
Think my belly fat from the last cycle is slowing disappearing, I've stopped eating bread so not sure if that's helped...or if I'm just getting used to looking at it and now see it as the 'normal me'.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Forever hopeful: I'm sorry you are feeling so drained. It's very draining and all consuming!   

Hopingandpraying: thanks. My gps just always seem so reluctant to do anything and I always have to fight for things. It's a bit if a nightmare. Hope you got your second trigger ok. I've never done a second trigger. 

Maria: thanks. That's what I was thinking! I'm glad you didn't have any side effects. 10 months seems like a long time. What was your TSH to start with? 

Stelpo: sorry you had a wobble. It's very hard.  

Minnie: a lovely post. Thanks. 

Cupcake and joanne: welcome. Joanne, I'd just phone them. They are very helpful and I'm sure someone will ring you back with more info ASAP. 

Mrsglasgow: hope you have a fab holiday.   I have to say that I do have some drinks, as does hubby. Nurses and drs seems to say that this is ok. In fact, they encouraged me to have some at my sister's wedding. Helps relax etc. I just feel that it already impinges on every aspect of our lives, and it's been nearly 5years now. We need to have some kind if social life or we would go insane. That's just my personal opinion and everyone needs to do what's right for them. I stop totally when stimming and transfer etc. it's only ever a glass or two. Not binge drinking. 

LW: hope af arrives soon. Serum sounds good. I might need to sneak a wee look but def think its out for us. 

Pippi: hi. Hope you are well. 

Afm, well I should've started stimms yesterday but haven't. Consultant sown south is phoning me Tom morn I'll see what he's saying. 

Xx


----------



## joanne2001

Hi ladies, 

Thanks for your replies, so anyway I got the phone call today, and the nurse went through my treatment plan, I will start northistone tablets on day 21 of this cycle I think and then after that its a blur, talk about information overload, the nurse was very nice and said she will post out my treatment diary which will explain everything, she said I am on a flare protocol as my AMH is a little lower than what they would like to see, she also mentioned the DH sperm may not be as good as they would like also so it may be changed to ICSI at the time if required, we had 2 IVFs previously so he is a little upset today as he feels a wee bit useless!!!

So at the moment it looks like we will be having EC on the 7th 8th or 9th August........eeeeek

So I was looking for a little advice, obviously now as I will be starting the tablets this month, we should try and use protection as we now shouldn't be trying naturally, I thought we would get at least one more last ditch attempt ourselves before starting this roller coaster again

Thanks

Joanne x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies hope you are all well.

Joanne I was flare and it was notheristertone for 5/7 days then you stop and hopefully have a bleed a few days later . Then a week later you are booked in for prostap(as long as you have had a bleed ) . Then 2/3 days letter you start your daily injections .not sure it's the same for everyone but that's a hick run down.

Spl good luck with your call tomo . I'm glad you said that re alcohol !Dh and I have a great social life and I like a few drinks so I'm just going to enjoy my holiday and try not to binge lol .

Pippi thanks I shall read that. I don't drink wine . Vodka or alcopops lol !  Such a classy chick . I shall read the article .thanks

Afm :I have just rem a question I had re flare .  My Amh was 16.7 which i think is about normalish for my age so have no idea why I was on flare .  It was only because of here i realised a lot of girls are on long protocol . I googled it and said if you have low Amh or don't respond we'll flare may be best .it was my 1st attempt so just wondered why I was on the flare protocol . I think I'll ak Marco lol ! Xxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Mrs g , my AMH is 16.4 and I was on long protocol ...xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Joanne,
Just wanted to say I felt exactly the same once I had committed to IVF treatment. I started to feel upset because I felt it really was the end of the road for us trying naturally. I asked one of the nurses at  GCRM who said go ahead and keep trying Before I went onto Prostap do we did.  But it ended up back firing because I read up on it and everywhere said Prostap could cause miscarriage. When I phoned GCRM I spoke to professor Nelson who said this was true!!!! It really upset me and I felt it stressed me out for the start of treatment. It's different meds you are on so you could ask, but personally for your sanity I wouldn't recommend it. 

Good luck with whatever you decide xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Joanne2001 - re the flare I was on this last year and this was my schedule

Around day 21 start Norethisterone tablets 5mgs twice daily - one in the morning and one in the evening - 9 days
break then on day 5 after stopping Norethisterone an injection of Prostrap (only if period has started) which the nurse does at the clinic this is when you get the rest of your injections.

on day 2 after Prostrap start Gonal-f at 250IU daily for 9 days (2 scans during this stage on day 6 and between day 8 & 11) IU amount depends on your personal weight.
prep for EC - Ovitrelle 250iu
after ET next day- Ovitrelle - 8 clicks only

Hope this helps and good luch with your cycle.

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=70011;area=showposts;start=30#ixzz2XsZtNy1I


----------



## joanne2001

Awhh thanks Littlewhisper and FertileRoad,

I dreamt last night it had worked this time, so fingers and toes crossed (third time lucky)

Looking foward to it and of course scared - I have a few little queries, so going to phone the Nurse now 

Thanks
Joanne x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey Ladies

Welcome Jo and Cupcake xx

feeling a bit better, though not much, but thanks for all the encouragement.

Minnie, yes it was you, I remember and thanks so much for the lovely words!!

Just a quick one for now, got my APP with Marco tomorrow, I emailed him everything that Penny at Serum told me so I will discuss with him and see what he says, he did email be back with a list of things GCRM do, though I feel her explanation and advice was more detailed and thurow. I will def be cycling again at GCRM, though maybe just being more armed and with more things to try ref Serum

Love to all, and ill update you all tomorrow

Love to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyFlower..

I was on the flare protocol and my AMH was 9.9 and I was told was borderline as 10 AMH and above you could be on the long protocol.  However I'd previously had three cycles on the long protocol and my eggs were not the best, so maybe that swung it for them to put me on the Flare.

There's not really any chance of OH and I ever conceiving naturally but I suppose if there's a chance for others, I don't know if I would risk it the cycle of Noristerone or not.

Does anyone think that everyone's happier with Serum as they do throw everything at a cycle?  I'm wondering if that's why others are going there, they feel that as they are getting this test and that test and intraplids etc, they've got a better chance?  Whereas if you stay with the likes of GCRM they are more considered about what they do or don't give us.  Just wondering...?


----------



## FertileRoad

Lillypower - re Serum - I have had an email from Penny, but dismissed it due to her not being a fertility doctor. Her comments maybe taken on board as it is seems to be that its what we want to hear on how we maybe able to improve our chances. The question is can we ever change our chances? I dont feel GCRM would put anyone through treatment just for the sake of it. My GP is fantastic and also works at the uni for fertility I have went armed with question after question on possible procedures and she has said no to every single thing - its a mystery why some of us can and some cant. I maybe have a different view to many as I dont have the hurt inside or should I say I have learned to dismiss it. Not sure if I have made any sense here. Everyone takes what they want to move on in the direction that they feel is appropriate for them.


----------



## LilyFlower..

Thanks for your response Fertileroad.


----------



## stelpo

Fertile and Lily, I agree, I think there is only so much you can do, and some places will throw everything at it - at a price of course. i am wary of expensive solutions that have limited proven results as so many of us would grasp at anything if it was suggested. I like to think I take a middle line, and I think GCRM provide that. Each to their own opinion though  

S x


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi there, I check in on here every now And then having had treatment at GCRM. Just thought it would be helpful to say that I have visited Serum and they definitely don't do treatment for the sake of it. They have sent me away with some abs to address infections and to try naturally before even thinking about another cycle. Hope that helps somewhat. Good luck to everyone whatever stage you're at x


----------



## Maria00

Girl-nextdoor, thanks for the info, for what I've read so far Serum seems a serious clinic. 

Littlewhisper, I had no idea Prostap could cause miscarriage.    

Sugarpielaura: I am sure your TSH will be ok soon, don't worry.  My case is different, I have hypothyroidism (under active thyroid gland). Sorry you could not start stimm tho'.

AFM, started Norethisterone and no side effects so far.   I was wondering: where is the Prostap injection given? In the abdomen? Tight? 
And sorry for the dumb question   but I was wondering why I have been given Ovitrelle after ET and no progesterone pessaries? Thanks in advance for your replies, ladies. Happy day!


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Maria, just a quick post here, it's just if you are already pregnant and then take Prostap. It's fine if you get pregnant after taking it, then it supports you. There are cases where peopleddn't realise they were pregnant nd took Prostap and the baby was absolutely fine. Marco seemed to think your HCG hormone overrides the Prostap but I felt he was just trying to make me feel better   Because  your HCG would only be at around 7dpo which is really low. Anyway I decided I will never try the moth I'm doing treatment for my own sanity! 

Ps Prostap is given in your arm ör butt !  

LW x


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Maria

I too am wondering why you are given Ovitrelle instead of Progesterone Pessaries, the last two times i had treatment in Belfast, I was given Crinone Gel once a day?

Confusing!!!!

Joanne


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Joanne: that's great that you are getting started soon.   

Mrs Glasgow: yeah,I'd go insane if I couldn't have a drink.   that makes me sound like I have a problem. I on,y have a glass of wine at the weekend but like to be able to have a few drinks if I'm out. I don't really understand the protocol thing tbh. My amh is high and I'm on the short protocol. 

Forever hopeful: sending massive  . Hope that your review appointment goes well today. 

Lilyflower: I'm torn between wanting to throw everything at it but at the same time, don't want to waste money and keep putting drugs in to my body. It's difficult. 

Girl next door: good luck with your treatment at serum. 

Maria: thanks. I don't really understand the whole thyroid thing but hopefully it'll help. I've only even had one prostap injection, for my fet. It was in my rear end.   I've only had one fresh cycle in 2011 and I didn't have ovitrelle after the ec. It was progesterone pessaries. Have read a lot of ladies had the ovitrelle though. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope that you are well. 

Afm, well consultant never phoned yesterday which is disappointing.   I have to say that I'm really struggling over the holidays tbh. Ladies, do you ever feel like just giving up sometimes? I just feel that we've had 5years of crap and it just seems to be one thing after another and I'm so drained with it all. I burst into tears and seem to be so unhappy at times. My life has been taken over and I sometimes wish that I could let go and be happy. Of course, the issue is that I just can't give up. We want a family so much and I just can't let it go. Not sure if this makes any sense at all. I think that I'm getting really scared now that,after 4 transfers with AA blasts, we've still not had success and there is a real possibility that it'll never work for us. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all

Sorry i have been mia recently lol just havent beem on due to working x hope u r all ok ? 

Welcome to all new people fx for ur cycles xx

Well we are in july so not long now till my cycle eek tho its going so slowly forme lol. Dh is also back soon which im glad about  . Wow so many pages since i was on lol x ill have a read in a minute xx 

Hoping: when is OTD hun ?? Fx u get ur bfp xxx


----------



## Cupcake184

Hi ladies, thanks so much for the warm welcome...I did type out a long msg then i managed to delete it  

Mrs Glasgow, I noticed that you are also on the GRI waiting list for ICSI the same as us, the results we got today were completely different from the gRI results....I hope you have a great holiday...

Well we had our consultation appointment with Marco this evening and he had all of our test results. 3 months ago with the GRI we were told because of hubbys sperm having low motility 24% we would be having ICSI. The sperm results tonight were 56% motility...so it will be IVF. I cant keep up, although over the last few months hubby has cut right down on the cigs so that must have made the difference. My AMH is 13.9, Im not really sure if that is good or bad, average I think, so we will be on the long protoco, starting the prostap injection on Tuesday  

Im quite nervous, it seems to be coming around fast, our NHS doctor is going to write the prescription so that should help things.

Has anyone did this protocol? Sorry as I am new to all of this I feel like I have been hit with information overload.

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Cupcake: yeah its normal i found a chart tho wil try n post link to it lol My amh last year was 16.8 and that is normal so yeah urs is normal x i was in long protocol last year my only fresh cycle i was on 200 menopur and prostap i got 7 eggs all fertilised x gl with ur cycle . this link i found is not from hwre but another site so dont know how accurate it is xx http://www.fertilityassociates.co.nz/information-for-gps/amh-explained.aspx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls

Spl Sorry to hear your feeling down . i am sure with those good blasts it will be your time soon . I try and concentrate more on things like nights out , holidays and things I can control And just hope at some point in the future it will happen . I have found this helps me . I think it may be as it was only my 1st attempt . you have good blasts though so hopefully it is just a matter of time for you . I worry ours just aren't strong enough to make it to blast . Have you tried EEVA ? I managed to pick myself up okay after my 1st failed attempt but I do worry each time it will get harder but I've concentrated so much on trying to improve anything for next time . Have you tried the scratch and any drugs to help with implantation ? 

Cupcake that's good news then ! Your dh must be delighted . i do think smoking makes a difference . my dh ha 0 in some samples last year and gave up smoking 9 months ago an we got some sperm . not loads but a few lol so we were delighted ! We aren't really that far on with gri list not even referred to acs yet . Although I have been attending the doctors for 2 years .  We were referred last June from monklands so we should be top as 13 months waiting for north Lan but not on the list yet . How long do you have to wait ?oh that's exciting your starting soon  .  Fab news your Nhs doctor wrote your prescription .  I didnt ask lol but think I will next time .

Dee good to hear from you ! Exciting you'll be starting soon .

Maria mine was in my stomach .Is it short or long protocol our on ? I had the ovitrelle , I was short / flare and didn't know about the pessaries till I read bout them on here .

Hi to all you other lovely ladies , hope your all well xxxx


----------



## Lisey

Hi girls,
I've been popping on every so often as a guest on this forum as a fellow gcrm patient. Reading all the stories over the past few years of treatment has been a good source of support, just knowing others know exactly what you are going through.
I just wanted to share our positive story with gcrm in the light of recent comments concerning their service.

DH and I have been through 4IUI, followed by IVF, attending gcrm since late 2009. 
All IUIs were negative. We were very lucky with IVF in that i responded well with a good number of blasts. Our elective transfer resulted in BFN. There followed a further BFN, before a BFP just before xmas 2011. Sadly it only lasted a few days, with bleeding starting a couple of days before xmas. 
We quickly got back on the rollercoaster and had a further BFP early into 2012. This time we used pred/clexane in addition. Unfortunately at approx 6/40 i started bleeding and we lost a further pregnancy.

After the 2nd BFP turned negative, we decided to take a short break from it. For 6 months we decided to just be a couple again. We celebrated DHs 40th, and went out lots, enjoyed wine, ate what we fancied rather than what we ought......
In the autumn we started again. This time with no supplements, clexane, or prednisolone. I avoided trying to second guess timings for blood monitorings etc and just let gcrm tell me where and when to turn up.

We are now a family, with our little girl coming in to the world on saturday.

So many of your stories echo our own. It is so hard to remain positive when over the years it seems to be nothing but money down the drain, and the horrible uncertainties of treatments with limited evidence which will add to your ever growing bill. As for the emotional costs, these were as heavy and unpredictable. I fully agree with the phrase IVF survivor used in this forum somewhere.

But, I could not fault any of the gcrm staff. I feel they are honest about evidence behind treatments and give you as much opportunity to draw your own conclusions rather than any hard sell approach.

Sorry it's so long, but i really hope it can give support to those of you who are using this forum, and who unknowingly have provided me with so much support over the years.

Please stick in there.

Lisey xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Lisey , thanks for your lovely post, really helpful to all of us struggling to have faith that it will happen. Congratulations  on the pending arrival of your wee one what a lovely time of year to be born and the sun will be shining on Saturday!  

Cupcake I did the long protocol, after your Prostap you'll wait for a bleed which will come upto 12 days later. Then you'll get a baseline scan on day 2 of your bleed to check your lining is nice and thin. If its ok  you'll  start stimming ( I was on menopur injections) and get scans every few days to check how your follicles are growing and lining is thickening. When the follicles get above 16 or 17mm and lining is thick enough they tell you hen to have your trigger shot then you go for EC. Good luck with your cyclE, great news about DH's sperm   x

SPL really hope you are feeling ok. I know it's so unfair that we have to go through all this and sometimes have nothing at the end but hope is a powerful thing. Someone also recommended hypno therapy to me which can help if you're feeling negative. I know Nurture in Glasgow do it might be worth a try. A big   helps too. xx

AFM I had a phone consultation with Penny at Serum ( copied you Forever  ) was quite interesting . She reckons I don't have PCOS but good ovaries!!! She says she would recommend I rest my ovaries for two months before next cycle by taking the pill    then she wouldn't down reg me but use flare and would perhaps do half IVF half Icsi. She suggests a menstrual bleed test first to check for hidden c and other bacteria. Ooh me heads spinning   BUT having discussed with DH  I think we are going to do one more cycle at GCRM before maybe trying Serum. 

hi to everyone else  LW x


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi !


I know some of you were asking/ talking about TTC during treatment.


When I was having treatment, one of the ladies on the thread who had had a few failed IVFs was waiting on DE (think it was about 12 months wait at GCRM at that point). Anyway, she was all ready to go, matched to a donor and was down regulated. AF didn't come, waited a few more days AF still didn't come. So they had her in for a scan and you guessed it, she had conceived naturally whilst DRing. Mother nature eh ? Anyway, she was 43 I think and went on to have a healthy baby just a few months before I had mine. I seem to remember GCRM were very supportive in the early days and although they effectively hadn't treated her kept and eye on her until 8 weeks when you are discharged to the NHS. I'm sure she wouldn't mind me passing this on. So another wee positive story for you.


I hope you all have a lovely restful sunny weekend. Off to make cakes with my little helpers !


M
x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

hey Guys 

Hope your all doing ok, considering..

Lisey, what a gorgeous story and thanks so much for sharing it with us, we need a lift as we are all so down I think, well most of us anyway. Good luck with your birth xx

Minnie, yes, it was you to mentioned " IVF SURVIVOR" such a great phrase

Sugar, hugs, you are feeling as me, juts not the best at all :-(

Lw: Great you had your phone consultation, always nice to hear another side, though like you an am cycling again with GCRM

Well my consultation went well with Marco and my trust has ben restored in the GCRM, I will be cycling again end of August, as want this month and next month to try chill a bit, IM 40 NEXT MONTH, so I need alcohol and fun...!  Marco has suggested acupuncture to de stress me and also suggested I use the counsellor at GCRM, so im booked in next week for her. As predicted he dismissed and rolled his eyes at the majority of the serum info, said that woman in there 20 have chlamydia and still get pregnant so wasn't concerned about a hidden C test. Said that intralipids had the least evidence and not to waste my money. And he also dismissed antibiotics for DH sperm as said there was nothing wrong with his sperm. He thinks I can try steroids for NK cells, or go and get the test done in Norwich, in which they do an endometrial biopsy ( pipelle ) and test for cells, though means id need to fly to Birmingham, hire a car and drive to Coventry, what an effort and expense. Though at the same time I don't fancy the steroids due to side affects with baby, clef pallet, low birth weight, and after watching panorama on Monday night im a tad scared! What would you guys do, just take the steroids, or go to all the hassle and expense of going down south and getting the painful test? Such a hard decision to make...

I think as someone mentioned Serum def do throw everything at it, and it does make you question things, as you just cant help that, but at the same time I have my trust restored with GCRM. I would like to think that maybe serum has the answer, though again from there side its all guess work as they don't really know your body or IVF solutions any better than anyone else or any other clinic, there just isn't a magic wand. If I do get another BFN this round I may be back in the land of Greece in my mind and be wondering again, but for now im content with my decision. So onward and upward..

Hi to everyone else Mrs G, WFS, Fertile Rd, Maria, Dee, Cupcake, Joanne, lily flower, stelpo, girl next door. Hope ive not missed anyone!!!


----------



## MinneMouse

Forever - just a quickie from me. I used the counsellor at GCRM. If it is the same lady, Isabel, she was fab. She really helped me. She knows about all the IVF ins and outs so she isn't just a counsellor. I think she will be a huge help to you and hopefully help you recognise that everything you feel is normal. Acupuncture is good for destressing. I think tbh the jury is still out on whether it helps with implantation etc but it has proven to help destress and I think that in turn helps if you see what I mean.


Also, I had 20mg of steriod (prednisolone) for my last cycle. I think it is only for 13 weeks. I continued to take a smaller dose as I have arthritis. I know it is only anecdotal but my boys are fine, were both less than 5bs but there again were a month early. I guess it is about checking out the risks and how comfortable you feel about the possible side effects. 


M x


----------



## stelpo

Hi Ladies
Can someone explain to me the difference between Flare and Long protocol? Just read Littlewhisper's schedue of long protocol, and apart from using menopur rather than gonal f, it seems very similar. Do you stim for longer on menopur or something? I usually need 8/9 days of gonal f before trigger and EC, and I dont usually have a baseline scan on day 2, but apart from that.....

Confused.com  

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi stelpo,
I thought you didn't down reg with flare or does it depend on the patient?  I thought they just let your follicles grow naturally and then give a bit of FSH (flare) prior to EC. Not sure but I down regged for 12 days and stimms for 11 but I know some people only slimmed for 8 days on long protocol. 
Think Marco said long protocol tends to yield more eggs, short tends to give less but maybe better quality . But it an work other way round for older patients sometimes.! Very confusing. 

Think penny at serum was thinking I should do the short!

Anyone know for sure though it'd be good to hear the differences. If not, ask Agate, she seems to know loads


----------



## stelpo

So what do you use to down reg? 
My cycle starts on day 21 when you take norethisterone to stop you having AF - time varies as this is how they time when your EC will be to suit them - this time I am taking it for 12 days, (though it has been 7 in other cycles) 5 days after that, during which AF should come, you take prostap, then 2 days after that start stimming with Gonal F - usually for 8/9 days, then trigger and EC.

Interested to see what long/short are!


----------



## Pippi_elk

My schedule on long protocol was the same as Lws, interesting thought about the opinion of shorter yielding less eggs but maybe better quality. Tbh I let gcrm tell me my protocol and did not question why I'm on that or if the flare would be better.

I know I read a study done of over 40s and they concluded long protocol gave better success rate.
Th paper is not that long and easy enought to understand.
http://www.bioline.org.br/pdf?mf08014

Interesting Lw and Foreeverhopeful about the consulation with serum. Wonder why she thinks resting your ovaries would be good Lw? It'd be hard to go on the pill and effectively rule yourself out of a natural bfp for 2-3 months.

Lisey, congrats and hope delivery goes well. 
Thanks for another hopeful story Minnie.

Hello everyone else. Liking the attitude mrsG of just planning stuff you can control...it definatley helps and is a distraction from ttc.

Got my thyroid function checked this morning so fingers crossed my tsh is at a level around 2. 
Cd13 and no real sign of ovulation yet (although despite his fractured ankle dh has been able for a few sessions of bd). I used always ovulate on cd13 or 14. Not sure if it's cycle changes after ivf or taking the thyroid medication thats changed it to cd15 or later. I Know the first cycle after ivf is a different but i've had 2 normal cycles also and definatley ovulation day has been shifted by a day or two. Anyone else have longer/altererd cycles after the ivf ?


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi pippi, I'm up at this ridiculous hour due to DH waiting for andy Murray semi final game being uploaded to iplayer! Yes think that's why Marco suggested long protocol, but definitely depends on individual profile too.

So Penny thinks that by resting my ovaries then stimming the follicles at the same time  they'll grow at a more even rate. She said there were too many wee ones ( which is why Marco thinks I have PCOS) out of 19 follicles. Similarly the eggs will then mature at similar rates yielding more mature eggs. I might ask Marco what he thinks about it all if I can get past the eye rolling and scoffing  !! Wouldn't care about not ttc for 2/3 months, it's been a wash out since last cycle because DH was away in USA when I was due to ovulate ( we did BD  before he left) and we were campervaning with dog last month  ( not really feasible to BD with silly big hound leaning over the bed ) 

You're right though I haven't obviously ovulated this month. Last month I did have egg white cm but not really this month. Also my cycles can be between 28 and 34 days but normally around thirty one days. Still waiting and today will be 33 days and not feeling crampy. ( last month was first cycle after IVF and it was 40 days but that's to be expected) god I hope it's not going to be a mucked up cycle or I'll not be starting til August!! 

Really hope your TSH is down, maybe we can cycle together again  Also been looking at Prague. They've had eeva for 2 years and seem really ahead of things. PfC and reprofit are way cheaper than UK. Soooo thinking GCRM one more go then if no result go to  Prague next year  they specialise in ver 40's something o think about maybe? 

Stelpo I down regged with Prostap. I am thoroughly confused now as your flare seems longer than our long one!!  

Right off to bed at last we can sleep!

LW x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

LW: I haven't ovulated this month for the first time in my life ( as far as I know ) Marco said its juts utter stress, so hence the acupuncture and counselling idea.

Maria= Yes its Isobell, and I tell you I felt better the minute I made the appointment, so looking forward to seeing her!!

Well I was on flare and will be again, Gonal F, First 7-9 days of the pill, (Northestine), then 3 days break for bleed, then Prosap, to stop ovulating then 2 days breaks, then 7  to 9 days of stims.. Then ovitrelle. Usually Long Protocol involves a lot more drugs over a longers period, as you down reg first, then stim. Where as with short, you are only on stims for 7 to 9 days that's it, the Nothestine is just the pill that you take before hand to balance out the body and help the lining of the womb thicken, so in short, pardon the pun, its the short protocol as the stims are for just over a week.

Pippi, Dee: Hope this thyroid sorts itself out!

Al xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Interesting Lw....sound good in theory at least with getting the eggs all to the starting point together. 
Must check out Prague, but really can't see us starting all over again with a new clinic if this 2nd go does n't work.
Maybe I'll feel differently after it...who knows.

Had to laugh at the image of the dog and you trying to bd in a camper van ! Our cat sometimes appears on the scene when we are bd! 

So forever, I'm not the only not ovulating as usual....I'll keep doing opks but getting a bit tired of doing them. But don't want to have dh bd if there is no point as dont want to risk him hurting his ankle in the passion !!!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Dee: good to hear that your dh is home soon.  

Cupcake: that's great about your results. It does all move fast. Hooping its a success for you. That's great about your nhs dr prescribing the drugs. Just your gp doing that? 

Mrs Glasgow: thanks.   like you, I try to focus on positive things that I can control but after 5 years,I am struggling.   Due to buying a new house,cost of ivf etc we can't really afford a holiday this year which is tough. Yeah,I had clexane this time as well as the scratch. According to Marco,statistically,with 4AAblasts it should have worked for us but hasn't. May never I guess. No,never tried Eeva. It wasn't around when we had our fresh ivf. I hope that your second attempt is the one for you. 

Lisey: congratulations. A lovely positive story. 

LW:thanks. Your phone consultation sounds interesting as well. Guess it's stuff to think about. I might give hypno therapy a try. Thanks. 

Forever: thanks.   you too. I'm glad that your appointment with Marco went well. I found the counsellor very good and should maybe try her again as it was 2011 when I last used her. 

Stelpo: I've only ever been on short protocol. I take the pill, bleed and then start the stimming innections(menopur)and cetrotide (stop me ovulating). I was taking them for 12 days the last time before ec. 

Pippi: hope that your TSH comes back normal. 

Hi to everyone else. 

Afm, I have an appt at the gp next week and will hopefully get the thyroid medication that I've to take for 4 weeks. Then get my bloods tested again. Xx


----------



## yellow butterfly

Hello all

May I join you for a bit of this "scenic route with potholes" as one of you so aptly called it? I've just started cycling at GCRM and the information you ladies have been posting here has been hugely helpful (I've been delighted and gutted to read about some of your experiences) - thanks to everyone for sharing. 

I'm turning 44 this month, and this is our first (and for age reasons probably only) go - DH and I met late in life. After an FSH result of 8.2 at the GP recently, which I was chuffed about, considering my age, I was gutted to get an AMH of <1 at GCRM. They saw three follicles on the ultrasound, so DH and I decided to give it a go, as years down the line we'd regret if we hadn't. 

As to be expected for my age/numbers, we've been put on the Flare Agonist Protocol (Prostap and Gonal F). We had to wait a bit for a consent appointment on my CD17. We were eager to start cycling right after my next AF as this would roughly time any EC for our one week holiday (prefer to be de-stressed for this, and DH can't just take a day off when he needs to). Dr Anderson said this should work out fine, and I'd probably start with the Norethisterone pills (BCPs) just after consent around CD 21, to do IVF in line with my natural cycle and start Prostap / stimms after AF arrives. We were pleased that timing was going to be so perfect. 

However - at consent, they took my bloods and it turned out I haven't ovulated this past month (yet). I wasn't surprised. Sometimes, I have longer cycles up to 32 days (which would still bring us into our holidays for EC). That evening, I got a phone call and was told by someone who didn't introduce themselves that this cycle is anovulatory, and they thought I should skip the Norethisterone tablets and start with my Prostap shot right away, on CD 19. That pretty much threw me - I thought one has to wait for AF to arrive before getting the Prostap shot and starting with stimms. 

We requested to talk to a doctor, and Dr G called back to say it doesn't matter when in the cycle one starts the protocol (which is contrary to everything I've read on the internet, and now I have the meds, also contrary to what the Gonal-F leaflet says). Anyway, after we'd established that my DH can squeeze in a trip to Glasgow for EC day a week earlier than our hols (he works unpredictable shifts, so this isn't easy), we went ahead with it.

I had my prostap shot this Wednesday (CD 19) and started with Gonal-F injections on Friday (CD 21). They say if nothing moves by day six (next Wednesday), the cycle will be cancelled (this is standard). However if nothing moves by next Wednesday, I'll definitely query the unusual start date again. I must say, Dr G tried his best to explain why this isn't an issue, but I do have an overly analytical mind and I'd have needed more information to feel really good about this. 

Dr Anderson, who's a specialist in implantation issues, said we don't need implantation help as there's no evidence we have any issues with this (clearly not, we've never made it to BFP). Dr G, after I insisted, sent me a list of what can be done to support implantation. We've obviously missed the boat to do an endometrial scratch on CD21 with this sudden shift in start date (it has the highest success rate for implantation support in GCRM's experience). But will let you ladies know if we go for anything else. We were also interested in the steroids just in case there are immunity issues, however Dr G insisted that this can be dangerous for a baby, so we'll probably give this a pass. I'd asked about immunity issues as my sister-in-law had huge problems with m/cs  because of this. 

Anyway, very sorry about the long post. I'll keep you ladies posted with how the cycle goes and will keep posts shorter next time . 

Baby dust and happy hearts to you all xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi yellow butterfly, welcome to the thread and so great to have another over 40 cycler going for gold!   
Sorry you've had such a confusing start to your cycle, I know exactly about having an analytical mind and it drives you crazy because it means you question everything. I think maybe they are taking you straight into Prostap because if you haven't ovulated yet then that will ensure you don't. The only reason for taking it day 21 is that generally most people have ovulated by then so they can be sure to catch the verybeginning of your next cycle.

let us know how things are going anyway and we'll be wishing you   

AFM it's cd34 and no sign of AF   now wondering if I have even ovulated . We could start a club of nonovulaters for this month! 

Back to Murray game  LW x


----------



## stelpo

Yellowbutterfly - welcome!

Dont worry about the start day thing - all the norethisterone does is let the clinic time your cycle to suit them really, its them taking control of your cycle. As long as your bloods are at the right levels i.e. as if you've just had AF and havent ovulated then it will be fine. I did a similar thing, after my first GCRM cycle which was BFN, I reached something like CD 30 and was having hot flushes so I called them to query if this was normal or not. They said it was prob the longer term effects of the prostap but to get bloods done to see exactly where I was in cycle. I was worried as I had a big holiday coming up just before christmas and had hoped to do another cycle before that, but I wouldnt have had time going on the basis of waiting for AF then not starting til CD21. Anyway, upshot was after looking at the blood results, I was good to miss out the norethisterone and go straight for prostap the following day. I ended up having EC less than 2 weeks later - very surprising outcome to my hot flushes query lol. And i got the precious BFP on that cycle, though sadly I lost both twins separately weeks apart. But it gave me hope that it CAN work......

Sorry for the essay, hope its settled your thoughts a wee bit?  

Good luck  

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone,
It's been really quiet on here lately , who all has started cycling? Joanne how you getting on?
Stelpo did you go for the scratch? How was it? Just when I think I might do it I read another horror story and just think 2mins or not it's just too hideous to think about. Also thinking it was only my first cycle so maybe I shouldn't mess with my lining, they said it looked great  

At last AF is making her entrance slowly....very slowly! I just managed to get an appointment for CD3 bloods on Thursday - had to wrestle with the receptionist to give me an appointment - as predicted she was going to say they had none( mine is the only doctors surgery that needs a months
notice just to get an appointment!   waiting for full red flow ( sorry tmi) to appear tomorrow then hopefully can book in with GCRM for end of the month! Seems ages away though 

Hope you're all well and heading out for a sunny evening. This is when I wish I had a garden to barbecue in, we are three floors up in a tenement flat which is lovely and warm in winter but I feel trapped in summer. 

LW x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hey ladies..

How are you all?

Looks like a bfn for me   my official test is tomorrow with gcrm but tested today to prepare myself and sadly it was negative..so not holding out much hope. 

Can I ask a quick question,,,when does af usually show on a negative cycle? It was due yesterday if using my normal cycle to go by...but no sign of it?

To those cycling soon with gcrm i really cant Fault them with my cycle they have been great...and we had a great number of eggs and 90% fertilisation ...it all went wrong on embryo quality in my case   so not sure what my next steps will be  

Love to all and wishing you lots of luck xxxx


----------



## LilyFlower..

I hope u get a pleasant surprise tomorrow H&P. 

On a bfn cycle I got af the day it was due.


----------



## 8868dee

Lisey: Aww welldone hun xx that post really atruck a chord with me as i have had 2 ivf pregnancies which we have lost at 11 and 9wks (in my sig) so to hear of a sucessful outcome is just great ad gives me and others hope xx thank you hun xx 

LW: i have spoken to penny at serum and tho i havent ever had c she has advised me to have the hidden c test too becuase of my miscarriages and ectopic but i am unsure as if i had it then surely it would of been picked up x when i went for tests prior to ivf. 

Foreverhopeful: i have had an email convosation with penny and kate at serum as someone recommended just out of curiosity i emailed them. telling them my history with mc and ectopic and they suggested to me to have a menstrual blood test for hidden c i have been tested before and was neg. although they were friendly i would not consider having treatment there as i am happy with gcrm and all staff they know me and are great. I know that they should of told the ladies having the scratch the price hike but i cant fault their service to me. I am and will have all my tx at gcrm. Im not sure about this test tho. Maybe its worth paying the 80 pound to have it done i dont know.  


Stelpo: my lp cycle was rather long lol i had prostap for down reg (12 days) then a scan amd bloods to check i down regged due to no period (my period arrived day 12 lol) i stimmed on 200 menopur or 17 yes 17 long days and was scanned numerous times. Next time they said they would increase my dosage lol x then had trigger and ec got 7 eggs x hope this helps ya x 

Welcome yellow butterfly xxx  

Spl: yes im so pleased hes home soon x then it will be soon tome for our next fet to happen  
Why did u have thyroid checked hun? Shoild i have mine checked ??

Hoping: on my neg cycle i had bloods done at clinic at 10am then got home and af arrived as i walked thru the door xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Thanks dee and lily  

I had some cramps over the weekend but no af , it must be the pessaries that's delaying things  

Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Gl tomorrow hun xx fx fx fx xxx 

Just asking who is cycling in august am asking as i havent really been on for a while and there are new people too. Im doing my 3rd natural FET in august and cant wait. I have continued to take my daily prenatal and folic acid as was recommended by marco so hopefully that will help with the cycle and after. I am very nervous about it but not the actual tx just the test date and also if we are lucky enough to get a bfp again then im nervous about it ending again but im trying not to stress about it. I have handed in my notice at work as im not happy with being a cleaner anymore i feel like i want a better career rather than just a job but will be doing tx before going bk to work. So oncce i have transfer i wont have to worry bout going back to work and if we are lucky enough to get a bfp then i have decided also that if i need to have house rest for the first trimester then so be it. I want to give my embryo/baby best possible chance. It prob wont make a difference with the outcome of pregnancy being on house rest but im willing to do it. 

If u see from my sig that my cycles have gone bfp,bfn,bfp so technically its a kind of pattern but im feeling positive that the pattern wont continue to be a pattern  fx fx fx


----------



## stelpo

hi Dee
I'm aiming for EC around July 29th, so nearly Aug   
Just on norethisterone at the moment til Friday, then prostap 5 days after...I'm with you, sort of looking forward to starting again, but already dreading the negative result   

Had a tough day at work today, I had to scan a baby girl who was born 2 days before my due date, and turned up in the pram I had picked out - those parents must have thought I was the rudest person, didnt engage with the baby at all and got them in and out ASAP! Self preservation hey? IVF survivor is a very apt term!!

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Ooh not long till ec then xx hope u get lots of eggies xx im just waiting on my af to arrive (due around 10th) its hard to know when it will come as i only had one af after mmc but hoping my cycle is bk to normal xx yeah i no what u mean about dreading the result xx oh no sorry u had a bad day hun xx i dont blame u for getting them seen asap tho xx *hugs* i would of done exactly the same xx u have been thru so much xxx am always here hun xx should u need me xx


----------



## LilyFlower..

Hope, pressaries never delayed AF for me so good luck. 

Stelpo, you did the right thing and I would have done the same in your shoes. No one knows what's going on in other folks lives, you have to thonk of yourself at each moment in time. 

Dee I'm around the same point as Stelpo. EC will probably be end of July beginning of August. 

Stelpo are u going back down to get your prostap or are u getting someone near u to do it?  Im to see if my local nurse woukd do it yo save me a trip.


----------



## joanne2001

Hi ladies

So I am sitting at home waiting on my drugs to arrive, I start my northisterone tablets on Friday, just booked in for my scratch in Belfast on Wednesday 17th July at 7am, going for prostap on Friday 26th July and EC scheduled for 7, 8 or 9th August!!!!

Good luck hoping and praying, thinking of you!!  When do u test??

Good luck littlewhisper and 8868dee and everyone else!!

Joanne x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Dee, I'll be around the same time as you during cycling. I should be starting on 29th July with Prostap to down reg so EC in August. It seems that you can no longer just book these things when you call. The receptionist says that the nurses will look out your file and call you back later which always takes hours - also seems a bit archaic! When I last cycled Margaret just used to book you in and there was always a nurse around to confirm. It's obviously getting busier but maybe less efficient   oh well just counting the days to getting started anyway.

Stelpo sorry to hear about your bad day, that must have been really hard for you.   keeping everything crossed that this is your time   

Hoping and Praying,    that it's a positive for you. I bled before OTD so it's looking good that you haven't


----------



## littlewhisper

Joanne, we'll be cycling around the same time too


----------



## joanne2001

Hi littlewhisper, yes I see you are for your prostap on 29th July, so just a few days later than me.....OMG this all seems like it isn't really happening!!

Joanne x


----------



## Waitingforsande

Good luck for today hoping and praying! No AF can only be a good sign  

Good luck to all of you that are about to start cycling this month or next! Praying for BFP for every one of you!

X x x


----------



## Maria00

HopingAndPraying, no AF seems a good sign, fingers crossed for you, I so hope you get a BFP!  

Waitingforsande, thanks. How many weeks are you now? 

AFM, I've done the Prostap and got such a horrible headache   for 24 hours - paracetamol didn't help much. Feeling much better now, but I am confused because the nurse insisted I do Gonal-F on my legs, while dr Marco said the abdomen was better.   I still have no idea when EC will be, the nurse just told me she will call me with the date/time of my first scan and blood test.

Hi to everyone else, enjoy the sunny day.


----------



## Maria00

HopingAndPraying said:


> To those cycling soon with gcrm i really cant Fault them with my cycle they have been great...and we had a great number of eggs and 90% fertilisation ...it all went wrong on embryo quality in my case  so not sure what my next steps will be


I still hope you get a BFP this time, but FYI I have read that the wrong protocol can adversely affect follicle development and also egg/embryo quality.


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all 

Lily good luck for ur cycle hun xx think u n stelpo will be pupo before me  xx 

Joanne: gl also to u hun for ur cycle xx lets hope july/august brings about more sticky bfps xx 

LW: i know what u mean about booking waits but i know that summer and january are yheir most busiest times x still wont compromise our tx tho hun xx if my af arrives on time anytime from the 10th then ill be looking at af around 8th august and transfer around monday 26th august or a little later than that depending on when af comes xx  so testing will be anything from the 4th september x 

Afm: well im feeling positive about out impending cycle and pushing the nervousness and fear of another mc put of my mind lol . Today the sun is out and i feel great x have lost almost 2 stone in weight also since mmc (3 months tho i think a lot of it was the stress of it all ) which has helped bring my bmi down grom 27 to 23 which is good. So now im ready for the cycle to start. If my cycle is later than im planning for then we may be able to start at end of month but im not holding out hope of that so im planning on august. Anything sooner is a bonus lol x 

Hope everyone is having a good day xx 

Hoping: hope the results are good for u today hun xx gl xxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hey ladies....GCRM have confirmed its a bfn for me.

Thank you so much for the well wishes!

Thanks Maria...I am not sure what protocol would be best for me...I was on the long protocol , but will ask Marco at my review. I think I overstimulated on the long protocol though as they had to reduce my menopur to 75 iu and I felt lousy....so if I was cycling again I would want to avoid that.

Wishing you all the very best for your treatment and thank you for all the support and answering my daft questions over the past few months!  

xx


----------



## joanne2001

Hi HopingAndPraying 

So so sorry for you  

Joanne x


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hoping, I'm really sorry to hear that. Thinking of you. 

X x x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hoping, I'm so sorry it was a negative this cycle , really wanted it be a surprise good news for you   Go and treat yourself to a big glass of something you love you deserve it. LWx


----------



## Maria00

HopingAndPraying, I'm gutted for you, so sorry.   Wishing you very success in the future.


----------



## LilyFlower..

Oh no, I was secretly hoping  you'd get a surprise BFP.  I know how awful this time is just now, but honestly it does get better, and you'll be ready again in no time to do it all again. xx


----------



## tracyl247

New home this way ladies......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=309129.0


----------

